# Verkauf und Gesuche (!!KEINE!! MTB-Sachen!)



## checkmo (30. Juli 2006)

Nachdem ich aufgrund meiner eigenen Faulheit und mangels Zeit das Fahren aufgegeben habe und jetzt auch noch inner Geldkriese stecke steht mein 20" jetzt zum Verkauf...
Mein Schätzchen bei egay
Bin natürlich für Preisvorschläge außerhalb ebays offen!


----------



## man1ac (30. Juli 2006)

des ding wirst für den preis nicht losbekommen 

für den preis kann man sich ja ein einigermaßen gutes koplettbike kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkmo (30. Juli 2006)

Und das ist kein einigermaßen gutes Komplettbike?!? 

Könnt ihr/kannst Du mir sagen, was damit nicht stimmt, außer das es 2 Sommer in gebrauch war?

Und desshalb hab ich auch geschrieben, das man mir andere Preisvorschläge machen kann, weil ich keinen Plan vom Gebrauchtmarkt hab, allerdings auch weiß, das da kein Teil schlecht wäre...

Thx


----------



## sidekicker (30. Juli 2006)

500 ..ne also das geht garnicht


 neupreis ??


----------



## domip2 (30. Juli 2006)

die rechnung kann man auch selber schreiben(aber ich will dir ja nix unterstellen!)


----------



## scott yz0 (30. Juli 2006)

500... für Teile die exakt 3 Bunnyhops halten....


----------



## checkmo (30. Juli 2006)

Was ich echt klasse finde, ist, das ihr alle wie die blöden schreit, es sei sooo teuer und überhaupt ist alles an dem Rad *******, aber was genau??
Ich wills ja nur wissen, weil dann geh ich zum Händler, wo ich das Teil damals für 1974DM gekauft habe und sag ihm, ich will mein Geld zurück... 

Ne jetzt mal im Ernst - die Rechnung ist echt und ich hab mit das Rad damals Custom aus Einzelparts zusammenstellen lassen und ich bitte um ernstgemeinte Kritik an den jeweiligen Parts (die Pegs von Standard sind bestimmt das schlechteste an dem Rad - oder nein! Es sind die Kurbeln, für die mir hier ausm Forum einer per PM 125 geboten hat! bitte redet doch keinen Müll, sondern sagt klip und klar: Das und das ist schlecht!)

und wegen den 3 Bunnyhops:  (btw Spitzenkomentar)
ich bin 190cm groß und hatte damals 110kg auf der Wage und da waren wohl mehr als 3 Bunnyhops drin...


----------



## scott yz0 (30. Juli 2006)

ich bin bei ca. 95 kg (nur leider bei 1,80...) und hab Meine onepiece (Crmo) in 2 Tagen gekillt.... naja... aber sollte wirklich jemand die kurbel für 125 wollen verkaufs! Mach dich mal über nen evtl. vorhandenen Sammlerwert kundig! aber fürs Allrond fahren kauft 100 Pro keiner! Lieber n Addict und 100 übrig! Aber ich wünsch trotzdem viel Glück! (des mit den 3 Bunnys war ned ganz ernst gemeint)


----------



## checkmo (30. Juli 2006)

Soll ich jetz n Foto schicken, damit ihr alle seht, das das ne Dreiteilige is?!?

Ich hatte auch schon mal ne Einteilige und die hat einen Bunnyhop gehalten...kenn das Problem(is mir schon klar, das das nicht erntgemeint war, aber der Komentar war so typisch für n Forum)

Darum ja auch die - btw ich hab da n Foto gemacht das Vorletzte...schaut doch bitte richtig hin, bevor ihr meckert...

Das ist das selbe mit meinem Cannondale - Das Wheeler, das Univega (ok is schon peinlich) und das Kona hab ich kaputtgekriegt, aber die Coladose noch nicht, aber alle schreien sich die Kehle wund, wie schlecht diese Fahrräder doch sind

was schrieb ich eigentlich soviel

THX

p.s. Danke @ SIDDHARTHA wegen Verkaufsthread


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (30. Juli 2006)

Alles was ihr verkaufen wollt packt bitte hier rein dann bleibt die Übersichtlichkeit erhalten und man kann auch Dinge mehrmals erwähnen wenn man sie nicht los wird.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (30. Juli 2006)

Natürlich ist das ne dreiteilige Kurbel, ne alte GT, die haben damals ne Profile gelabelt und deswegen ist die Kurbel auch noch richtig was wert.

Der Rest leider nicht mehr so wirklich weil sich einfach die Einsatzgebiete geändert haben. Das klassische Freestylebike mit fetten Pegs zum Park und Flatland fahren gibt es so gut wie nicht mehr und auch die Rahmenform ist absolut aus der Mode weil sie einfach keine Vorteile bietet im Vergleich zum einfachen Diamandrahmen. 

Der Preis ist einfach viel zu hoch angesetzt. Da darfst du niemandem aus dem Forum die Schuld geben sondern eher der Industrie die sich in den letzten 6 Jahren rasant entwickelt hat und der Community die sich von ihr mehr oder weniger lenken lässt.

Ich hoffe, das reicht dir als Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkmo (31. Juli 2006)

Klar! Danke für die erste richtige Antwort...

Also wenn ich nochmal rekapitulieren darf: Das Rad ist nicht schlecht, nur aus der Mode gekommen? Ok das versteh ich, aber die Antworten waren halt nicht verständlich - nur schlecht und zu teuer, aber keiner weiß warum...jetzt weiß ichs und bedanke mich.

Aber jetzt nerv ich nochmal: was wäre denn ein angemessener Preis für das Teil? Wie gesagt - damals 1974 DM gezahlt und Wert jetzt?
Auch gerne per PM

THX


----------



## scott yz0 (31. Juli 2006)

Also des Rad an einen zu verkaufen der einfach nur fahren will dürfte leider nicht möglich sein. schau dich mal nach Sammlern um oder jemand der schon älter is und wieder anfangen will. wenn du da niemand findest erkauf die Teile! aber Rehmen+Gabel wirste dann wohl ned losbekommen! Die Industrie hat sich nunmal -wie schon gesagt- rasend schnell entwickelt. Aber ich wünsch dir trotzdem viel glück!  

Ach ja: Denk dir nix wegen ein paar komischen  Posts auf dein Thema... Is halt so in nem Forum!


----------



## ChrisKing (2. August 2006)

GT Vorbau: 23,90 incl. Versand http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=19428&sort=1&cat=500&page=1
GT Lenker: 27 Euro incl. Versand http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=19427&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

Bei Interesse --> PM


----------



## freeride-junk (20. August 2006)

hi leutz
ich wÃ¼rde gerne mein flybike volume loswerden mit feltslipnot so gut wie neu einer neuen bremse 9 mm verstÃ¤rktes kettenblatt einteilige kurbel vb.100â¬ aus berlin ps. hat nen kleinen riss am schnellspanner 
schwarze gabel 
hellblauer rahmen


----------



## #easy# (22. August 2006)

ich hätte da etwas:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270021463189
gruß
easy


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. August 2006)

Hi
Verkaufe:
Proper Cassetten Nabe(8000er CroMo) in Rot 
wurde 3 Monate gefahren 12T, 36 Loch
Bei interesse Meldet Euch einfach oder bei Fragen/ Bildern
Preis ist VHB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkmo (26. August 2006)

ok ok...
Wiedereingestellt - nochmal zum überlegen...
KHE Catweasle


----------



## el pro (30. August 2006)

ich hab ein mongoose pro raf (simon tarbon signature frame+mongoose team stuff+snafu+fsa+...) abzugeben. nur hochwertige teile verbaut! bei interesse pm! dann gibts auch bilder! 
mfg el pro


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. September 2006)

Hat keiner interesse an der Nabe?
Da ich Geld brauche wäre der Preis 90. inkl. Versand
Hier nochmal die Daten:


Proper Cassetten Nabe(8000er CroMo) in Rot
wurde 3 Monate gefahren 12T, 36 Loch

Ist das 2006er Modell, Bilder auf Anfrage


----------



## Nepommuck (12. September 2006)

*Haro Mirra Pro BMX. Super Zustand
*​
Siehe Bikemarkt. Fairer Preis : 250 Euro.

ANSEHEN​


----------



## el pro (24. September 2006)

biete folgendes an, am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn jemand gleich nen ganzes bike will, einzelverkauf nur, wenn ich paar gebote hab und nicht auf dem meisten sitzen bleib... die Teile lassen sich natürlich auch nach belieben kombinieren, wenn jemand von beiden was zu einem verbauen will.

BIKE 1 (ca 12,5 kg - voll im leichtbau-trend)
FIT Team Bike Frame (rot 20,5", ca. 2,5kg)
ODYSSEY Milk Bar light/slim (schwarz)
ODYSSEY Grips
Rotor mit allem drum und dran
ODYSSEY Pro Dirt Fork (schwarz)
DK Stem
ODYSSEY Evolver
ODYSSEY Monolever
ODYSSEY Black Phat Widow Crank (glaub eine der leichtesten Kurbeln zZ)
28er alu Kettenblatt
KMC Coolchain
DK Ironcross Pedale
ODYSSEY MX Sattle + MUTINY Stange + ODYSSEY(oder ne andere mit som blitz) Clamp
Hinten: ODYSSEY Hazard Light Nabe + ODYSSEY Hazard Light(oder SUN Black Label)
Vorne: WTP Pi Hub ohne Felge(oder WTP Pi Hub+SUN KingPin Felge, oder 36er Racefelge)


BIKE 2 - MONGOOSE Pro RAF (Simon Tarbon signature bike)
RAF Simon Tarbon signature Frame
MONGOOSE Team Bar+Grips+Barends(metal)
MONGOOSE Team Stem
DIA-COMPE Tech77 Bremshebel+Bremsen (vorne und hinten)
Rotor mit allem drum und dran
MONGOOsE Team Jump Fork
FSA X-Drive Crank
MONGOOSE Kettenblatt+Spocketguard
KMC Coolchain
SNAFU Concave Pedale
Vorne und hinten 48 MONGOOSE Naben + SUN king Pin Felgen
MONGOOSE Team Seat + Stange + Klemme(Schrauben kaputt)

ausserdem:
METALBIKES Dirty Dirty bar (pink)

Na dann mal ran an den Speck !!!

mfg el pro


----------



## scott yz0 (26. September 2006)

Ich suche eine günstige three-piece-crank+lager. einfach mal alles anbieten


----------



## Fox 100 (29. September 2006)

hallo, verkaufe meinen mankind asadi rahmen in schwarz erst ist ganz neu und unbefahren!! preisvorschläge bitte per pm


----------



## bonsai goofy (3. Oktober 2006)

HAllo verkaufe Neues Eastern Jane 2007 in ROT preis: 500â¬
PM oder e-mail
ICQ:......300233667


----------



## Monsterfresser (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo verkaufe mein neues (Rechnungsdatum 11.9.06) WeThePeople Addict 2007 in dunkelrot fÃ¼r 400â¬ 

PM oder E-Mail !


----------



## el pro (11. Oktober 2006)

el pro schrieb:


> BIKE 1 (ca 12,5 kg - voll im leichtbau-trend)
> FIT Team Bike Frame (rot 20,5", ca. 2,5kg)
> ODYSSEY Milk Bar light/slim (schwarz)
> ODYSSEY Grips
> ...



verkaufe auch einzeln (obwohl das bike so schon damn geil is ^^)
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (13. Oktober 2006)

Ahoi, liebe Sportsfreunde!
Ich brauche unbedingt ein Laufrad für hinten (48 / Chrom / 10T ... oder ähnlich).
Außerdem suche ich nach Lenker / Gabel / Bremse. Darf alles gebraucht sein - aber noch fahrbar.
Angebote per PM oder hier. 

@el pro: Falls du einzeln verkaufst - mach mir bitte einen Preis für den Milk Bar. Hinterrad und die Gabel wären für micha uch interessant.


----------



## *Souly* (14. Oktober 2006)

hallo

ich verkaufe meinen eastern ace of spades rahmen, meine eastern gabel, 2 bmx vorbauten, einen wtp cologne bar und mein eastern casetten hinterrad.

bei interesse einfach melden!

mfg souly


----------



## cryptic. (14. Oktober 2006)

el pro,
was für einen durchmesser hat die achse von der wtp nabe und was willst du dafür haben?


----------



## el pro (18. Oktober 2006)

wtp nabe ist 14mm, verkaufe sie aber wenn überhaupt im kompletten laufrad (das ist bei gs-bmx eingespeicht worden und wie neu, deshalb will ichs nicht trennen).
gruß


----------



## ChristophK (20. Oktober 2006)

Verkaufe

Kenda KRad Reifen 20" x 2.125 >>> NEUWERTIG!!! 10â¬

Dragonfly Gemini Cable  >>> Neu und OVP 6â¬


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. Oktober 2006)

Suche:

BMX Kurbeln (Stahl bitte) mit 48T Verzahnung und Bitte keine 2 Kilo Voxom Kurbeln  

Sollten auch nicht kaputt sein also noch fahrbereit 
Solltet Ihr was haben, meldet Euch doch bitte bei Mir  

ICQ: 344-033-800
oder
[email protected]


----------



## Misanthrop (22. Oktober 2006)

WTP Titanachse
http://img197.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wtptitaniumlg2.jpg

nagelneu nie eingebaut nix dran


			
				Parano schrieb:
			
		

> - Passend für: Odyssey, Demolition, WeThePeople, Hoffman, Twenty, MacNeil..


120 inkl. Versand

Primo Rod ohne Aufdruck
ungekürzt eins A Zustand
15inkl. Schikkung

und

WTP Phoenix Rahmen 20.6" schwarz grau
 angerutschte Kettenstrebe 
150

WTP Helium Gabel schwarz grau
super zustand
100

Bilder werden nachgereicht
jewils zzgl. Versand
beides zusammen 240 inkl. Versendung


Laufrad:
WTP Salt Nabe mit 14T Dicta Ritzel auf Xrim -> Komplettlaufrad vom Bold halt...
30 wurde einen Tag gefahren

Reifen
Demolition Trail Slayer 2.1 einen Tag gefahren. Also nagelneu
15

Federal Traction 2.1 eine Woche gefahren... Also so gut wie neu
12,50


----------



## derdani (22. Oktober 2006)

@ el pro: ich nehm den monolever


----------



## paule_p2 (25. Oktober 2006)

[V] KHE Premium Street 



Ja verkaufe 2x den oben genannten Reifen,sind noch so gut wie neu ( 2 wochen gefahren). Preis für beide  ink. Versand 40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (26. Oktober 2006)

verkauft!


----------



## p0$3r (26. Oktober 2006)

such ne cassetten nabe 48l in recht guten zustand...per pm melden plz


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Oktober 2006)

Verkaufe folgendes:

KHE Titanachse 19mm 40â¬ (wegen umstieg auf 22mm Kurbeln)
Proper Cassettennabe in Rot, 36Â°, 12T Ritzel inkl. 75â¬

Bilder gibt es auf anfrage und es kkommen noch 4 euro Porto hinzu.

ICQ:344-033-800
oder
[email protected]

EDIT: Achse ist weg


----------



## ><Imperator>< (27. Oktober 2006)

Suche Stahlkurbeln , mÃ¶glichst neu und mÃ¶glichst billig( also keine dinger, die gebraucht noch 200â¬ kosten...) Wenn mÃ¶glich 48fach verzahnung (und mit euro bb) 
Suche auch: Passendes Kettenblatt (36 zÃ¤hne)
                  Pedale

Angebote Per PN oder ICQ oder E-mail Danke


----------



## ChristophK (27. Oktober 2006)

wieviele zähne?


----------



## paule_p2 (27. Oktober 2006)

><Imperator>< schrieb:


> Suche Stahlkurbeln , möglichst neu und möglichst billig( also keine dinger, die gebraucht noch 200 kosten...) Wenn möglich 48fach verzahnung (und mit euro bb)
> Suche auch: Passendes Kettenblatt
> Pedale
> 
> Angebote Per PN oder ICQ oder E-mail Danke





hab nen 30T Odyssey Compact Sprocket


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Oktober 2006)

Hier mal ein Bild der Nabe, auf wunsch gibt es auch mehr


----------



## el pro (29. Oktober 2006)

so, jetzt bin ich endlich mal dazu gekommen...
biete folgendes an, weil ich nach langem hin und her mein traumbike soweit fertig habe und die Teile gefahren werden möchten, weil sie seit monaten nur rumliegen und vernachlässigt werden! 8)

FIT Team Frame (100 ocken) - 20,5" ca 2,5kg
http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04859kx9.jpg
http://img245.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04860ww6.jpg

Odyssey Milk Bar (45) - lifetime warranty, gekürzt, keine kratzer, keine 4 wochen gefahren, wie neu (Kaufdatum 27.4.06)
http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04854an0.jpg

Odyssey Pro Dirt Fork (75) - lifetime warranty, keine kratzer, keine 4 wochen gefahren, wie neu (Kaufdatum 27.4.06)
http://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04856xv0.jpg
http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04857ex2.jpg

DK Stem (30) - wie neu, kaum gefahren
http://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04846cp9.jpg
http://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04847sq1.jpg

Odyssey Phat Black Widow Crank (125) - wie neu, keine 4 wochen gefahren, schön leicht (Kaufdatum 29.6.06)
http://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04851mx1.jpg
http://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04852kj6.jpg
http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04861px3.jpg

28 alu Kettenblatt (custom made) (gegen Gebot)
http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04853ga1.jpg

DK Ironcross/Snafu Concave Pedale (gegen Gebot)
http://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04845fc7.jpg
http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04862il9.jpg

Odyssey Sattel + Mutiny Sattelstange (gegen Gebot) - Sattel neuwertig (Kaufdatum 27.4.06), Stange stark gekürzt
http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04849hj7.jpg
http://img83.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04850hc5.jpg

Odyssey Mr.Clampy oder ne Demolition 2-bold (gegen Gebot) - top Zustand
http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04840gn7.jpg

Odyssey Hazard Light mit Odyssey Hazard Nabe und 10t Driver (150) - top Zustand
http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/5808/dsc04869ko1.jpg
http://img95.imageshack.us/img95/8362/dsc04871hj2.jpg 

FSA Orbit-X Steuersatz (gegen Gebot) - auch kaum gefahren 
http://img245.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04860ww6.jpg

KMC Coolchain (gegen Gebot dazu) - und mal wieder auch kaum gefahren...

na dann mal ran an den Speck !!


----------



## *Souly* (30. Oktober 2006)

hallo

ich habe noch einiges zu verkaufen:

einen wtp colonge bar 61cm breit

eine eastern gabel 10mm achse

eine odyssey 41termal in 170mm ohne lager und schrauben

eine wtp royal in 165mm ohne lager und schrauben

eine eastern atom alu stütze

einen eastern atom vorbau

einen noname frondloader vorbau

einen satz schrauben für die kurbeln habe ich, die kann ich zu einer der kurbeln dazu geben.

mfg souly


----------



## Misanthrop (31. Oktober 2006)

Misanthrop schrieb:


> WTP Titanachse
> http://img197.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wtptitaniumlg2.jpg
> 
> nagelneu nie eingebaut nix dran
> ...



So Erweiterung

Trenne mich schweren Herzens meiner Gsport Nabe

als komplettes Laufrad only...

Gsport Homer Nabe 14mm Bolts 100
Sapim Leader Speichen 23
Sun Big City 55
KHE 13T Ritzel 23,50

macht über200 Neupreis

Speichen und Felge sind eine Woche alt und wurden viermal gefahren...
für 150 geht das Laufrad weg...
Bilder:









36T Flybikes Kettenblatt auch noch dabei
geht für 30 weg... ist komplett gerade und alle Zähne dran

Eastern Ultra light Gabel 14mm schwarz
geht für 60 weg, Schaft ungekürzt. Wird nochmal schwarz gesprüht... Funzt 1A









Der Rest ist auch alles noch zu verkaufen... Also los Leute bitte kauft das Zeug ich brauche Kohle


----------



## Flatpro (31. Oktober 2006)

wofür brauchstn so viel geld, dass du dein rad verkaufst?


----------



## Misanthrop (31. Oktober 2006)

verkaufe mein rad nicht.


----------



## dreckssack (31. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab noch ein WTP Patronsaintbar (auf beiden Seiten 2 Finger Breit gekürzt), Felt O2 Bar (3 Finger Gekürtzt) und einen Odyssey G.I. Vorbau übrig. Ausserdem habe ich noch eine WTP Everlast Gabel mit gekürtztem Schaft und 10mm Slots in Braun und eine Felt Jetson kettenblatt in 10mm Breite und 36 Zähnen. Bei Interesse melden.


----------



## Basti_aus_Osna (3. November 2006)

Hey,

ich biete folgende Sachen zum Verkauf an:

*Rahmen* Factory of Madness Red5 in schwarz. Die Aufkleber wurden entfernt. Die Oberrohrlänge beträgt von Mitte Sattelrohr bis Mitte Steuerrohr 53cm.
Außer einer kleinen Delle im Oberrohr und Kratzern an der Kettenstrebe ist der Rahmen in Ordnung 70 inkl. Versand.

*Laufrad* Bestehend aus Quando TX Flipflop Nabe mit hohem Flansch, Alex Supra-J Chromfelge mit hohen Seitenwänden, 14t Dicta Ritzel und obendrauf ein Odyssey Groundwork Reifen. Die Achse wurde auf der linken Seite gekürzt. 80 inkl. Versand.

*Lenker* Felt O2 Bar mit ODI Longnecks und Felt Lenkerenden. Etwas gekürzt und außer Macken im Lack noch gut. 30 inkl. Versand.

*Pedalen* Eastern Bikes Pedalen. Die einfachste Ausführung. 20 inkl. Versand.

*Bremse* Hinterradbremse von Tektro mit hohen, lachsroten Koolstops. 15 inkl. Versand.

Bilder kann ich per email verschicken. 

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## el pro (4. November 2006)

so, kleines update: folgendes ist noch da:



el pro schrieb:


> FIT Team Frame (100 ocken) - 20,5" ca 2,5kg
> http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04859kx9.jpg
> http://img245.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04860ww6.jpg
> 
> ...



mit besten grüßen


----------



## ulumulu (7. November 2006)

Hallo, ich verkauf mein BMX, habe es bei parano vor nem halben jahr gekauft, bin sehr selten gefahren und gefallen, normal gebrauchsspuren. Marke: Wethepeople DareDevil, neupreis war 450. Mit allem was dazu gehört, also 1paar, pegs usw, wenn ihr wollt geb ich die dazugelieferte dvd mit. Wer interesse hat bitte melden, bilder schicke ich dann. ich möchte um die 250 ist aber verhandlungssache, wohne in lahr ist nähe freiburg in baden-württemberg.
meine handschuhe würde ich dann auch noch dazu geben von FOX neupreis:45

ICQ->219140246


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. November 2006)

Verkauft wird ein Satz Proper Naben in Rot.

Vr.: 10mm und 36 Loch

Hr.: 14mm Hohlachse, 36 Loch, 12T Schraubritzel

Der Zustand ist fast neuwertig, bin beide nur kurze Zeit im 24" gefahren. Keine Grinds nichts Krum.
Beide sind SB gelagert und laufen sehr sauber.

Hinterrad Nabe:
http://s3.bilder-hosting.de/img/QSUJF.jpg

Vorderrad Nabe:
http://s3.bilder-hosting.de/img/QVT8X.jpg

Ihr könnt ja mal Preis vorschläge dazu machen


----------



## el pro (21. November 2006)

Update:



el pro schrieb:


> FIT Team Frame (90 ocken, 100 mit FSA Headset) - 20,5" ca 2,5kg
> http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04859kx9.jpg
> http://img245.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04860ww6.jpg
> 
> ...



Ausserdem immernoch: 


> BIKE 2 - MONGOOSE Pro RAF (Simon Tarbon signature bike)
> RAF Simon Tarbon signature Frame
> MONGOOSE Team Bar+Grips+Barends(metal)
> MONGOOSE Team Stem
> ...


----------



## fischmann (30. November 2006)

Hi Leute ich habe noch 2 Kettenspanner von Felt würde sie für wenig Euros abgeben ich hatte sie auch nur einmal dran nie gefahren.Mfg Maik


----------



## Bike Lane (1. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

verkaufe mein profile hinterrad, da ich auf ein classic laufrad umsteige mit schraubritzel hinten. deswegen brauch ich die cassetten nabe nicht mehr und verkaufe sie deshalb. das laufrad besteht aus: Hazard Lite Felge in schwarz mit 36 Loch, Profile Mini Cassetten Nabe mit Stahlachse und Stahldriver 10 Zähne und Odyssey Speichen in schwarz. dazu gibt es noch einen titan driver mit 10 zähnen, falls der cromo nicht gefällt. die achse wurde auf der rechten seite so weit gekürzt, dass sie perfekt mit der mutter abschließt bei einem 5mm dickem ausfallende. links ist sie ungekürzt. das laufrad ist nur kurz gefahren worden und es hat keinen seiten oder höhenschlag. bei fragen einfach mailen. ich will noch 280 euro inklusive versand!

ciao, Marius!


----------



## fonee (3. Dezember 2006)

hello ich suche eine rahme, preis max 150E. Schreibt mir email: [email protected] und bitte photo 
danke


----------



## el pro (4. Dezember 2006)

Update: Alle von mir oben angebotenen Artikel sind auf VHB!

PS: u.U. wäre auch wieder das hintere Hazard Laufrad mit roter Hazard Nabe und 10t Driver erhältlich.


----------



## Misanthrop (4. Dezember 2006)

SO zum Verkauf steht ein Sputnic Stratocoaster in schwarz
Hab den zwei Tage gefahren, aber was anderes bekommen...

Komplett mit allen Lagern (spanish 19mm,22mm und INternal Headset)




VHB 300 mit auf euch ausgestellter Garantie+zwei Schläuchen

Der muss schnell raus

Dann gibts noch ne Saltkurbel schwarz war nur in nem Vorführrad eingebaut
50 inkl. Schikkung

Facadvideo, zweimal geschaut zu verkaufen weil durch missverständnis doppelt gekauft..
macht nen Preis

Eastern Ultralight Gabel 14mm (1100gramm)
50








ungekürzter Schaft

Demolition Sattelklemme schwarz neu
macht nen Preis
Coalition Sattelklemme schwarz gebraucht
macht nen Preis

Kaufen kaufen kaufen


----------



## yamseq (5. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

Verkaufe eine paar JC`S mag BB
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=32178&sort=1&cat=32&page=1


----------



## freerider_90 (6. Dezember 2006)

hallo...
hätt da wer n kettenblatt für mich? alles bis 36 zähne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (6. Dezember 2006)

hab nen odyssey compact sprocket in 30t, alle zähne dran, grade, und net lange gefahren.


----------



## Misanthrop (10. Dezember 2006)

Misanthrop schrieb:


> SO zum Verkauf steht ein Sputnic Stratocoaster in schwarz
> Hab den zwei Tage gefahren, aber was anderes bekommen...
> 
> Komplett mit allen Lagern (spanish 19mm,22mm und INternal Headset)
> ...



Dazu kommt noch nen Animal ASM in 2.1 und nen Federal raction in 2.1


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
verkaufe:
WeThePeople Helium Gabel 10mm mit Kralle, Mit Karton
Zustand: hat ein paar leichte kratzer an der Seite, 2 Grind versuche( eig. nur leichte kratzer) danach ohne Peg weiter gefahren




ST.MARTIN Ringo Sprocket 26T
Wurde nur sehr kurz gefahren
super leichte 52 Gramm



Bei denn Preis schlagt Ihr ambesten was vor  

Bilder gibt es hier:

http://www.bmxboard.lowtechweb.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10359


----------



## el pro (13. Dezember 2006)

*update* Gönnt euch was zu Weihnachten! 

FIT Team Frame (90  inkl FSA Headset)
DK Stem (25 inkl) 
DK Ironcross (je 17 inkl)
Odyssey Sattel + Mutiny Sattelstange (23,90 inkl) 
Mongoose Pro RAF mit Coalitionklemme für 170 inkl.

Odyssey Laufrad 36 mit 10t Driver RHD, rot Top  (150)
28 custom made alu kb schwarz/rot  (30) 
stehen wohl auch wieder zum Verkauf, da der Käufer das Geld scheinbar nicht zusammen bekommt...

So und jetzt kauft, bevor der Weihnachtsmann alles abgreift und an artige Kinder verschenkt


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Dezember 2006)

So ich höre auf mit BMX da ich nach knapp 2 Monaten gemerkt habe das ich das einfach nicht schaffe, und wieder dem Trialen nachgehe.


Dann mal ran an denn Speck. *lächel*

Rahmen: Automatic Viper 06 20,875 TT
Gabel: WeThePeople Helium (Bild zeigt noch leichtere, gibt es dazu)
Lenker: WeThePeople Helium
Vorbau: Atomlab Aircorp

Kurbel: Profile SS 175mm
Achse: 22mm Holgebohrte Titanachse

Pedale: Factory of Madness Admiral
Kettenblatt: SuperStar Pimp 25T

Hinterrad:
Proper Nabe / Achse: Titan 14mm / Driver: Titan / Ritzel: 10T
Felgenring: Alex Supra Beta Pro 36° Chrom
Reifen: Primo V-Monster


Vorderrad:
KHE Plastik Wheel
Reifen: Primo Comet

Sattelstange: Odyseey Race Gekürzt und gelocht
Sattel: Velo (Ähnlich Ody Race)
Sattelklemme: Odyseey gelocht

Bremse:
Diatech Hombre
Kool Stop Lachs Belege
Odyseey Linear Kabel
Dia Tech Dirty Harry Hebel

Zustand:
Zustand ist fast als Neuwetig zubezeichnen.
Die Pedale haben Spiel (sind nur BB).
Der Bremshebel hat kratzer.
Der Rahmen wurde von Blau in Schwarz gelackt und die
Farbe sieht man an manchen stellen.
Er hat auch eine Minimal Delle am obersten ende des Unterrohrs. 

Kann auch gerne per E-mail Detail Bilder verschicken.

Verkaufe das ganze Bike( knapp unter 11 Kilo) oder ebend in Teilen, dann aber auch nur wenn ich denn Großteil los werden kann.


----------



## MsFelix (17. Dezember 2006)

und was soll das allles kosten??

mfg Felix

www.ms-bmxer.de.tl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yamseq (17. Dezember 2006)

Verkaufe eine eastern electron

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=33552


----------



## Husselpussel (20. Dezember 2006)

hallo Leute  ...


Ich verkaufe mein Rotes Federal BMX ...infos und Preis findet ihr auf folgender Seite

www.bmx-hamburg.de   und dann auf BMX Parts gehen 

gruss

martin


----------



## Husselpussel (20. Dezember 2006)

hallo Leute 

Ich verkaufe mein geliebtes Federal BMX wegen Rückenproblemen ...infos und Preis findet ihr auf der Seite www.bmx-hamburg.de  dort geht ihr auf Bmx Parts und das erste Bike ist es ..

Gruss

Martin


----------



## Moshcore (3. Januar 2007)

Habe ne Proper Nabe für vorn in gold und 10 mm und mit 36Loch nagelneu wer haben will Pm 

ja ansonsten hätte ich noch immer ne Proper Titan Magnesium Nabe für hinten anzubieten 350 gr. leicht nagelneu in schwarz und 36 Loch


----------



## marcod (6. Januar 2007)

hallo,
@BikeFuhrpark:


> Proper Nabe / Achse: Titan 14mm / Driver: Titan / Ritzel: 10T
> Felgenring: Alex âSupra Beta Proâ 36Â° Chrom
> Reifen: Primo âV-Monsterâ


wie viel willste dafÃ¼r?

@El Pro


> Odyssey Laufrad 36 mit 10t Driver RHD, rot Top (150)


das kostet neu 200, da kannste nich 150 verlangen.
Sag ma 100?


----------



## Prunni (6. Januar 2007)

Verkaufe Wethepeolpe Royal Crank Link gibt es in meiner Signature.


----------



## !dirty! (11. Januar 2007)

moin jungs verkaufe meinen nahezu unversehrten elementary stem!
vll hat ja jemand interresse daran: http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=36037&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## cryptic. (11. Januar 2007)

hätte fastneue profile race kurbeln in chrom mit allem drum und dran für 120eusen abzugeben


----------



## Misanthrop (12. Januar 2007)

Kvasir schrieb:


> So mal nen Update
> Zu haben sind noch...
> 
> Facadvideo - Macht nen Preis
> ...



NEU dazu
Demolition F40 Vorbau in rot- sehr geile Farbe
Nagelneu ORIGINAL VERPACKT UND WIE GESAGT NEU!!!
Habe ich als Garantie bekommen... Aber brauiche ich nicht mehr
ist der hier


----------



## Bike Lane (13. Januar 2007)

ich verkaufe alles was sich auf dem teil befindet. bei interesse pm oder email.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobster (13. Januar 2007)

habe noch einige sachen die zum verkauf stehen:

tektro bremshebel (rechte seite-stellschraube ist auch mit dabei)
*neuwertig*









odyssey battlegear 42t kettenblatt
*neuwertig*





dragonfly kater V2 lenker mit lila lotek sticker





easternbikes sattelstütze mit kloben
*neuwertig*





easternbikes rotor
*neuwertig*





bei interesse bitte per mail oder pm melden und preisvorschläge machen

XcheersX


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. Januar 2007)

Verkaufe Profilenabe (Silber poliert) 36 Loch mit 10mm Achsenden (sind aber auswechselbar).   
Die Nabe wurde nur 1 Monat im Trialeinsatz gefahren also kein BMX und is so gut wie neu . Ich würde noch 150 plus Versand haben wollen. Bei Interesse oder Bildern einfach PM an mich


----------



## 1000Lines (17. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=014&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=330076906157&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## tobii (18. Januar 2007)

Verkaufe:
*Quando TX Cassetten Nabe *



kleine gebrauchs spuren an dem "cassetten verschluß" (funzt aber noch) aber sonst top.
48loch, 14mm


*wethepeople pi nabe + odyssey 13t ritzel*



auch noch im gutem zustand.
48loch, 14mm


mehr bilder auf anfrage, preise könnt ihr vorschlagen per pm oder email


----------



## [email protected] (20. Januar 2007)

Ick suche die Revell Light Seatpost in Gold.
Falls die jemand zum Verkauf hat, bitte mir ne Pm schicken.
Greetz


----------



## NeuSSer (24. Januar 2007)

so ist mal wieder soweit am dienstag kommt der lohn ^^

deswegen such ich jetzt schonmal nach folgenden sachen doppelpunkt

VR:
-holkammerfelge
-nabe sb gelagert
-36h
-14mm oder 10mm is latte

Ketteblatt:
-MUSS 23t oder 24t haben

Mantel:
-muss leicht sein
-street tauglich
-khe oder so
-guter zustand


Sattel+sattelstange:
-muss leicht sein
- macneil oder odyssey oder sowas
-am besten beides von einen anbieter


Kurbel:
hab zwar von profile rider schon ein gutes angebot aber besser ist das
-muss 19mm achse
-muss leicht sein
-muss guten zustand haben


soo   ich könnte aber erst am dienstag überweisen !


----------



## cryptic. (24. Januar 2007)

NeuSSer schrieb:


> -street tauglich
> -khe oder so



guter witz  


ich hätte ne profile race anzubieten...super zustand, 120euro inkl. versand und sie ist deine


----------



## NeuSSer (25. Januar 2007)

schick mal bilder


----------



## KingsCrown (30. Januar 2007)

cryptic. schrieb:


> guter witz
> 
> 
> ich hätte ne profile race anzubieten...super zustand, 120euro inkl. versand und sie ist deine



Wie lang isn die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryptic. (31. Januar 2007)

öhm 180mm


----------



## KingsCrown (31. Januar 2007)

Schade. Suche ne 165er


----------



## billi (31. Januar 2007)

Verkaufe meine Proper 8000er nabe 

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=38817


----------



## Flowz (31. Januar 2007)

@NeuSSer... ich verkaufe ein komplettes wtp addict in mahagoni... mit paar änderungen! interesse??? dann pm!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (1. Februar 2007)

Verkaufe Eastern Bikes Tight Ass Seat '07 Gold! Neu.






http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=38857&sort=1&cat=31&page=1


----------



## RISE (2. Februar 2007)

Hat zufällig noch wer eine Vorbau zu verkaufen?

Frontloader wie Animal, Fly, S&M XLT, Coalition, Demolition F1...schwarz, stabil, halbwegs leicht und günstig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. Februar 2007)

Flickr geht nich 








Die Laufräder sind günstig, da einige Felgen doch ein leichtes Ei haben 
Pedalen sollten mal gewartet und eingestellt werden.

Sobald Flickr wieder funzt gibts Fotos...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Februar 2007)

verkaufe BMX-cruiser LRS,also 24".scharz.48 speichen und 14 mm schraubachsen.ohne freilauf hinten,bzw. halben,da ich einige kleinteile fÃ¼r den an meinem 2t rad montierten freilauf brauchte.
bremsflanke hinten ist silber,da ich nur hinten eine bremse hatte.
laufen zeimlich grade.
einbaubreite wÃ¼sst ich grade nich ausm kopf.
VR:25Â+versand
HR:35Â+versand
zusammen 50Â+versand.
kann keine genauen angaben zu der marke machen,da ich sie von einem freund habe.
aber ich denke fÃ¼r den preis kann man nich meckern^^






fragen und interesse bitte per PM,da ich nicht hÃ¤ufig ins BMX forum schaue.
N'abend Martin


----------



## DieÖligeKette (6. Februar 2007)

So, hier mal ein paar Fotos von den BMX Teilen KLICK!


----------



## Majin (11. Februar 2007)

*Specialized four.fifteen Rahmen


*


----------



## Misanthrop (12. Februar 2007)

Verkaufe United Squad Bar in 8" und schwarz
ist mir zu breit. Fährt sich zwar geil, aber für meinen Geschmack doch zu breit
ist auf 64cm gekürzt
und 3 Wochen alt. Bis auf Kratzer Top Zustand

Macht mir Angebote


----------



## paule_p2 (21. Februar 2007)

Ja... der coaster is net alt und kaum gefahren, ne cassettennabe sagt mir halt mehr zu.

Das laufrad besteht aus.

- Odyssey Reloader (schwarz)
- Odyssey Hazzard Lite (schwarz)
- 48 schwarzen Speichen.



130 inc



------------------
Dann verkauf ich noch:

- gekürzte Odyssey Intact sattelstütze
- Odyssey 30t Compact Kettenblatt ( kein Zahnausfall, nicht krum und kaum gefahren


Zum Tauschen hätte ich:

- Primo Bremshebel gegen nen Odyssey Monolever Small, der Hebel hat keine Kratzer und ist max 3 Wochen gefahren.



Bilder gibts auf wunsch.


----------



## MsFelix (22. Februar 2007)

Ich suche einen Bremsgriff für rechts!!!
Es sollte möglichst ein Dirty Harry sein oder der Goldfinger!!

mfg


----------



## DieÖligeKette (22. Februar 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> So, hier mal ein paar Fotos von den BMX Teilen KLICK!



Jedes Vorderrad 19 Euro inkl. versichertem Versand!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (22. Februar 2007)

Suche ein 26er Sprocket - gebraucht, günstig - zum Probieren.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (22. Februar 2007)

Ein 27er wäre auch recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (22. Februar 2007)

freecoasterlr is weg


----------



## Downhiller126 (24. Februar 2007)

Verkaufe Demolition Kassettenlaufrad! Das LR ist 3 Monate alt und kaum gefahren, es hat 48 Speichen und ne Demolition Felge. Das Ritzel hat 11 Zähne! Das LR hat kein Seiten- oder Höhenschlag!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=41724&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

Der Preis is noch VHB! 

MfG Philipp


----------



## ravrider (24. Februar 2007)

Verkaufe ungefahrenen laufradsatz
Nabe hinten KHE DIE HURE mit 9T ritzel felge sun rims 4 play schwarz
Nabe vorne KHE DIE HURE

gegen gebot

Gabel ohne bremssockel 

KHE cory walters MIDGET LITE FORK 1073 GRAMM 1A zustand keine kratzer

gegen gebot

Lenker KHE cory walters MIDGET LITE Bar 653GRAM 1A zustand.

gegen gebot

bilder auf anfrage [email protected]


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Februar 2007)

Verkaufe Fast neues  ST. MARTIN Kettenblatt.
Facts:

26T
ca. 50 Gramm Leicht
Minimalste Gebrauchsspuren
Ohne 19mm Adapter
NP: 50 Euro

Versand: 20 + 1,44 Porto
ICQ: 482-312-731

Bilder:
http://si7.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/28/46623P2250838-large.JPG
http://si7.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/28/46623P2250836-large.JPG


----------



## pupswedel (26. Februar 2007)

Verkaufe mein Fly,sollte eig als 2trad dienen,habs aber so gut wie nie gebraucht!

An liebsten wäre mir wenns kompl weggeht.

Fährt sich supergeil!

Also

Fly Bikes Brandon Pundai Diablo Rahmen,21",wurde von mir in gelb umlackiert,ohne läufer oder so,sieht aus wie vom werk lackiert!Spanish BB und Integratet headset

Odyssey Hazard Lite laufradsatz,Vorne schwarze Felge und Speichen mit 10 mm Vandero Nabe,36 loch
hinten chromfelge,48 loch, schwarze Speichen und Hazad Cassette hub mit einteiligem 10 T driver,14 mm Hohlachse
bereift mit Animal ASM in 2,1"

Dann Odyssey GI crome fork in schwarz

FSA Impact Headset

Odyssey Elementary Stem

Eastern Dragon Bar schhwarz

Snafu C Lever mit Odyssey Linear Slic cable

Odyssey Evolver Brake schwarz

Eastern New electron mit Spanish BB 

Superstar Pimp sprocket 28t schwarz

Coolchain

WTP Classic Seat

Demolition Cromo Sattelstütze

Mankind Evolution Clamp

Vorne Odyssey J peg 10 mm

hinten Odyssey J Peg lighter 14 mm

Entgegen dem Bild ohne Pedale und Griffe!

Alle Teile sind Flammneu dranngekommen,(Fast alle Rechnungen Vorhanden)fährt sich echt super und sieht geil aus,Ich geb das teil ab da ich bei meinem Gimp bleibe.Viele Teile kann man als Neuwertig bezeichnen,sonst n paar normal gebrauchsspuren,bin aber echt kaum mit dem Teil gefahren.

Preis VHB.macht mal n paar angebote^^


----------



## betonp!lz (27. Februar 2007)

servus!
ich suche dringend nen neuen rahmen,vielleicht hat einer von euch was ich suche!
rahmen sollte von 19,8-20,75 zoll groß sein,nicht über 2.5 kilo wiegen,bremssockel oder nicht is egal,farbe egal,preis is relativ,kein eastern,hoffman,felt,khe oder so zeuch!
wenn ihr irgendwas habt,was mir gefallen könnte meldet euch bitte!
danke!
greetz max


----------



## pupswedel (28. Februar 2007)

Also,mein Rad wird jetzt in Teilen verkauft,siehe alle sachen 2 posts über diesem hier!


----------



## blue falcon (2. März 2007)

Kgb psychonnecta rahmen
http://cgi.ebay.de/kgb-flatland-bmx...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NeuSSer (4. März 2007)

so  da ich  noch ein rad aufgebaut habe biete ich mein vor 1 monat aufgebautes rad zum verkauf an 

ALLE TEILE SIND NEU/ NEUWERTIG
also  da ich eine faule sau bin  will ich es komplett verkaufen   also kÃ¶nnt ihr euch  sowas  " was willst du fÃ¼r den vorbau"  sparen 

Partlist:
Rahmen Sputnik Stratocoaster ohne gyrotabs     NEU   339.95â¬
Gabel  Eastern bikes ultra light          NEU  119.95
Lenker  Eastern bikes ultra light         Neu 69.95
Vorbau  Odyssey elementary   NEU 74.95
Sattel  Macneil Sl KEVLAR   Neu  35â¬
Sattelstange Macneil   NEU  45â¬
Pedale  DMR V8  35â¬  gebraucht
Kurbel  FSA WILD CHILD   180â¬ gebraucht
Lager  WTP    20â¬
Kette  HIghlander     14â¬ neu 
Griffe  Specialized   10â¬
HR nabe    Odyssey cassette  RHD mit 9t titan driver   Gebraucht  ca. 180â¬
VR nabe  Odyssey vandero  55â¬ gebraucht 
VR felgenring  Big city           30â¬ gebraucht
Hr felgenring  Midway Odyssey   70â¬
Speichen   Primo und Odyssey   20â¬
Reifen  kenda und   trailslayer   40â¬

Insgesamt    1335â¬

mein angebot 900â¬
 angebote fÃ¼r enzelteile kÃ¶nnt ihr euch hinter die vorhaut klemmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (5. März 2007)

1 Rhyno Lite in Chrom mit 48°, geöst und verschweist... keine dellen, keine kratzer sogut wie neu 45 + versand.


1 30t Odyssey Compact Sprocket, kein Zahnausfall, grade + spacer für 19mm achsen
30 inc.

1 gekürzte Odyssey Intact Sattelstütze, noch 12cm lang und verkratzt, 12 +versand


----------



## Pesling (6. März 2007)

Suche:

die neue MacNeil Stütze (ganz versenkbar), ich glaube heißt "Stump"


Biete:

Adapter für Sprocket 22 auf 19er Achse. Kosten: 1 Euro inkl. Versand - neu -


PM bei Angeboten/Anfragen, da ich hier net regelmäßig lese.


----------



## padde-rockt (7. März 2007)

Suche:

Komplettes Hinterrad 20" FÃ¼r Aufbau eines Street BMX`s! 

Preiseklasse so bis 50â¬!


----------



## paule_p2 (7. März 2007)

Hier mal Bilder:

sattelstütze:
















Felge:






wie gesagt die Felge ist so gut wie neu


----------



## betonp!lz (7. März 2007)

SUCHE:
2x sun rims rhyno light felgenring 36 und 48 loch beide schwarz!
wer hat welche?


----------



## ChrisKing (10. März 2007)

Verkaufe GT Lenker, Griffe und Vorbau. Beides nur wenige Wochen gefahren, sehr guter Zustand!

Zusammen 36,90 Euro incl. Versand.

Lenker (incl. Griffe) einzeln 26,90 incl. Versand.
Vorbau einzeln 13,90 incl. Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (10. März 2007)

Habe immernoch eine Solid Kurbel mit 1 Zoll fetter Achse abzugeben.
Inkl. aller Spacer, Lager, Achse, Schalen und Spezialwerkzeug!






VHB: 70 Euro inkl. versichertem Versand.


----------



## rLr (14. März 2007)

SUCHE: 

Neuen Vorbau wenn jemand einen verkaufen möchte einfach anfragen


----------



## paule_p2 (14. März 2007)

rLr schrieb:


> SUCHE:
> 
> Neuen Vorbau wenn jemand einen verkaufen möchte einfach anfragen





ich würd mal sagen, du bist hier falsch...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (14. März 2007)

rLr schrieb:


> SUCHE:
> 
> Neuen Vorbau wenn jemand einen verkaufen möchte einfach anfragen



Den da hätte ich: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Neu, Alu, hohl, leicht.


----------



## rLr (14. März 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> ich würd mal sagen, du bist hier falsch...



Wiso???


----------



## >>Bullet<< (14. März 2007)

Ich hoff es stört nicht wenn jetz mal bisschen was größeres kommt
Habe nämlich n paar Teile zu verkaufen
Wenn Interesse besteht, dann bitte mit Preisvorschlag PM oder Email an [email protected]


Mutiny Captain 2007 (Neupreis: 300)
21"tt
anschraubbare Gyrotabs gibs dazu
Steuersatz lass ich drin und wenn ihr wollt auch die BB Lager










Oder auch ein Herstellerbild:




*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




WTP Excalibur Light 14mm Dropouts (lebenslange Garantie) (Neupreis: 120)
16,5mm Gabelschaft
Auch nur 2 Monate gefahren




*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




Vorderrad (Neupreis: ca. 70)
Sun BlackBox Felge
auf
Quando TX 14mm (SB gelagert) 
(Mantel+Schlauch kann dran bleiben wenn man will, kostet dann aber entsprechend mehr, ebenso der GLand Spoke Guard)




*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




Sun Big City Chrom (Nur Felgenring) (Neupreis: 64)
48 Loch und top in schuss, keine Kratzer







*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




Odyssey MilkBar Light (lebenslange Garantie) (Neupreis: 64)
(Eigentlich ohne Griffe, geht aber auch mit.)
Einige Kratzer wie man auf dem Bild auch sehen kann
Breite mess ich nochmal nach
Bremshebel passt aber noch dran.


----------



## MAxl__) (16. März 2007)

hallo verkaufe meinen neuen wtp soulmate stem in braun
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=44501
Icq 263755429
email [email protected]


----------



## paule_p2 (16. März 2007)

rLr schrieb:


> Wiso???



schonmal nen bmx mit scheibenbremse gesehn?...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (16. März 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> schonmal nen bmx mit scheibenbremse gesehn?...



Klar, du nicht?


----------



## Misanthrop (18. März 2007)

Preis wo nicht inklusive steht sind zuzÃ¼glich Versand

Laufrad:
Gsport Homer auf Sun Big City (zerkratzt und eine* kleine* Delle in der Seitenwand) mit neuem Ritzel - Kettenblatt weiter unten
*130â¬ VHB*





Felt Komplettvorderrad, BB gelagert, 14mm - * 5â¬*
http://img485.imageshack.us/img485/4564/1005556wg6.jpg

Reifen:
Demolition Trailslayer 2.1 *NEU* *15â¬ inklusive*
Animal GLH 2.1 *2Wochen alt* *15 inklusive*
Animal ASM 2.1 *von vorne mittelstark abgenutzt* *VHS*
Federal Traction 2.1 *1 Woche alt* *15 inklusive*
http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/7320/1005563gy4.jpg


Kettenblatt: jeweils alle zÃ¤hne dran und gerade
WTP Supreme 30 T , grÃ¼n 1 Monat alt,,, *35â¬*
Flybikes 36T, Schwarz *40â¬*






Lenker: 
Animal Two Piece - auf minimum gekÃ¼rzt - *30â¬* mit Duo Chris Doyle Griffen *35â¬*





Vorbau: 
Salt - kaum genutzt - *10â¬*
http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/800/1005562ve4.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rLr (18. März 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> schonmal nen bmx mit scheibenbremse gesehn?...



Ja ich dachte ich sei im Dirt forum hab aber auch ein BMX und suche für das ein Vorbau von daher nicht so wild.  Außerdem hat Brian Lopes ein Bmx mit Scheibenbremsen


----------



## paule_p2 (18. März 2007)

rLr schrieb:


> Ja ich dachte ich sei im Dirt forum hab aber auch ein BMX und suche für das ein Vorbau von daher nicht so wild.  Außerdem hat Brian Lopes ein Bmx mit Scheibenbremsen




brian lopes hat(te?) auch ne schaltung an seinem "BMX".


----------



## rLr (18. März 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> brian lopes hat(te?) auch ne schaltung an seinem "BMX".




Stimmt. voll der Witz dann is das doch Kein Bmx mehr


----------



## rLr (20. März 2007)

Hallo hab noch etwas gefunden was ich suche:

und zwar Profile Race Kurbeln wenn möglich mit ti-achse preis bereich so ca.150 


gruß rLr


----------



## Trialar (21. März 2007)

Suche Kurbeln mit Spanish BB. Farbe wurscht. Preis bin ich mir noch im unklaren, also einfach Mal melden wer was rumliegen hat.

Gruß Trialar


----------



## RISE (31. März 2007)

Suche dringend noch ein 14mm Vorderrad, günstig und am besten 36Loch. Muss nichts superbes sein. Misantroph ist ja leider grad im Urlaub...


----------



## Vollblutbiker (31. März 2007)

Hat wer ne Bremse? wär scho klasse


----------



## Trailst4R (31. März 2007)

Hätte ne Odyssey EvoII, vllt 3 Wochen gefahrn.


----------



## Trailst4R (2. April 2007)

Hallo, 

bin grad verletzt und hab Zeit auszumisten.

Verkaufe:

ANIMAL 30t Sprocket, nich verbogen, noch alle Zähne dran.
http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/1583/dscf5272iy5.jpg


ANIMAL GLH 2.1 
Halbes Jahr als VR gefahren.

http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/8311/dscf5280hh5.jpg


REVENGE INDUSTRIES 2.1
Nur eine Woche gefahren, wie neu.

http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/3531/dscf5279vk1.jpg

Odyssey Aitken Sattel
Auch noch recht neu

http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/7597/dscf5275nx3.jpg

Stückchen 1664 Stütze ~8cm lang 

http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/6062/dscf5277ye2.jpg

Sunday Tudor Bar, gekürzt auf 58cm.
Mit Ody Longneck + Plastik Barends.
(Bremsgriff passt grad noch so drauf )

http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/1010/dscf5278wq8.jpg

Bei Interesse PM.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzokka (2. April 2007)

Hi Leutz

Bin auf der Suche nach einem BMX... (is ja klar^^)

Sollte maximal 300 Euro kosten, und in sich einem guten Zustand befinden.

Könnte jedoch das Geld erst Ende Mai auftreiben, doch möchte mich gerne jetzt schon informieren, ob jemand etwas hätte.

Gruß, Marzokka


----------



## rLr (2. April 2007)

Hat jemand ne Titanachse die in Profile passt also sprich 19mm is ???


----------



## Filmriss51 (3. April 2007)

Hallo. Verticke ein Eastern Bikes Metalhead.Günstiges Einsteigerbike.

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=46810&sort=1&cat=5&page=1


----------



## Vollblutbiker (6. April 2007)

hab nen SNAFU Mobeus Rotor

-ASTROGlide Teflonbearing
-Extra flach
-Extratiefe Ausfräsungen die verhindern, dass das Kabel rausspingt
-nur 32 Gramm






PS: superduper neu und unbenutzt!


Außerdem: FIT S3 Vorbau -schwarz

"Vorbau Fit "Series 3", sehr leichter Vorbau mit vielen gewichtsreduzierenden Ausfräsungen, T6 Aluminium, 335g

war an meinem Komplettrad dran, zwar bisschen gefahrn aber tiptop. Nur oben ist ein kleiner Kreis wegen der topcap abgeschliffen


----------



## Dnoizer (10. April 2007)

Moin Moin,
verkauf eine Titanachse für Odyssey Cassetten. Handelt sich hierbei um eine Hohlachse und bringt 97g auf die Waage. Das gute Stück ist 2 Monate alt, läuft zu 100% gerade, da damit nicht gegrindet wurde und ist ungekürzt. Neupreis 100 Euro. VB 70 Euro


----------



## Dnoizer (13. April 2007)

Achse ist verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkB. (13. April 2007)

ich suche eine titan achse für ne ody cassetten nabe (aargh, zu spät...) und einen 10t ti driver in LHD ausführung... 

cheers, mark


----------



## blkmrkt (15. April 2007)

Verkaufe fast neues 25t Imperial Kettenblatt in rot und 9t Titan Driver für Profile Naben, beides 5 mal gefahren. Nur leichte Gebrauchsspuren. Driver inkl. Lager, aber ohne Sperrklinken und Federn. Innedurchmesser Lager von Driver 15mm.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (15. April 2007)

Verkaufe GT Vorbau 8 Euro und Profile Kettenblatt 8 Euro.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (16. April 2007)

Beides weg...


----------



## Djingis (16. April 2007)

ich brauche 2 (!) halflink ketten, optimal in originallänge, bzw mit alles gliedern. gewicht is schnurzegal, das fürn cruiser ist. hat wer was?


----------



## Spezialistz (16. April 2007)

verkaufe:





FSA Nasty Boy, recher Kurbelarm --> 25â¬
FSA US-BB, SB Lager --> unglaubliche 10â¬/stÃ¼ck (neu 24,99â¬)
FSA 19mm Stahlachse, passt auch bei WTP, KHE, Profile und alle anderen 19mm vielzahn Kurbeln --> 15â¬ (neu 29,99â¬)
FSA Kurbelschrauben --> 1â¬/stÃ¼ck (neu 3,95â¬)
FSA Cone Spacer --> 2â¬ (neu 4,95â¬)
LagerhÃ¼lse fÃ¼r 19mm Achse und 68mm Tretlagerbreite --> 2â¬

Alle Teile sind gebraucht, aber tiptop in Ordnung. Verkaufe das Zeug, weil der linke Kurbelarm kaputt gegangen ist und ich demnÃ¤chst ne Fly 2.5 fahren werde. Lager laufen noch sehr gut, Achse ist gerade. Also alles ok. Bei Interesse -> PN oder ICQ.


Thomas


----------



## Bampedi (16. April 2007)

gehört hier zwar nich hin denk ich aber...


> Fly 2.5



kauf dir lieber, so lange du es noch kannst, eine profile. leichter, besseres system, günstiger.

probier ma den linken kurbelarm von der achse zu prügeln...viel spaß.

back to topic.


----------



## MarkB. (17. April 2007)

ich suche immernoch eine titan achse für ne ody cassetten nabe und einen 10t ti driver in LHD ausführung...

...desweiteren für einen internetlosen freund ein paar 22mm kurbelarme, LHD tauglich...


cheers, mark


----------



## ACE6 (17. April 2007)

Suche gut erhaltene voll Funktionstüchtige BMX-Kurbel (Royal Crank, Porfile, ...) mit Euro-BB und mit max. 175mm Kurbelarmen, Achse sollte 19mm haben aber 22er geht auch und sollte guenstig sein.  

Falls nur Lager vorhanden, bitte auch Anbieten.

Wäre euch echt Dankdar.  

Gruss ACE6


----------



## DieÖligeKette (17. April 2007)

Solid Kurbel mit 1 Zoll Achse.
Gebrauchsspuren, aber unkaputtbar!
Allerdings US BB, Lager und Schalen können aber problemlos getauscht werden.







50 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ACE6 (17. April 2007)

sorry, suche Komplett oder Lager.

Gut erhaltene voll Funktionstüchtige BMX-Kurbel (Royal Crank, Porfile, ...) mit Euro-BB und mit max. 175mm Kurbelarmen, Achse sollte 19mm haben aber 22er geht auch und sollte guenstig sein.  

Falls nur Lager vorhanden, bitte auch Anbieten.

Wäre euch echt Dankbar.  

Gruss ACE6


----------



## DieÖligeKette (17. April 2007)

Die ist komplett!


----------



## ACE6 (17. April 2007)

ich kann aber nur eine mit Euro-BB verbauen da ich kein US-BB habe und ein neues Lager Kostet zusätzlich, hoffe du verstehst mich.  

Suche gut erhaltene voll Funktionstüchtige BMX-Kurbel (Royal Crank, Porfile, ...) mit Euro-BB und mit max. 175mm Kurbelarmen, Achse sollte 19mm haben aber 22er geht auch und sollte guenstig sein.  

Falls nur Lager vorhanden, bitte auch Anbieten.  

Wäre euch echt Dankbar.

Gruss ACE6


----------



## DieÖligeKette (17. April 2007)

Ich verstehe dich


----------



## rLr (17. April 2007)

Hat wer ne 19mm Titan achse die in Profile passt also ne normale 19 mm titan achse ????


----------



## blkmrkt (17. April 2007)

Kb ist weg!


----------



## sTixi (19. April 2007)

VERKAUFE: Komplettbike

DK 4 - Pack, Modell 2005

Das Bike ist sehr gut erhalten da ich einegntlich nie damit gefahre bin. es steht seit 1,5 jahren im Keller und wartet da. Verkaufe es da ich mir ein MTB gekauft habe. Habe das Bike 2006 in England erworben und bin damit zur Uni gefahren. Nie gesprungen oder so was weil ich das eh nicht kann.
Wenns jemand haben möchte macht mir mal ein Angebot. Ich denke daß wir auf jeden Fall klar kommen werden. Ich habe auch Bilder von dem Bike. UNd kann es verschicken. alles kein Prob. 

Einfach melden am besten über PM.

Grüß
Dominik


----------



## NeuSSer (19. April 2007)

mein rad guckst du in bikemarkt


----------



## blkmrkt (29. April 2007)

Der Vorbau stammt von meinem 2t BMX und ist ca. 5 mal gefahren worden.
Keine Beschädigung, keine Kratzer lediglich leichte Spuren vom Einbau.
Hohlgebohrte Schrauben, 292g selbst gewogen.
Der Driver ist auch noch da!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (30. April 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=275647


odr auch habe eine kiste oldschool bmx sachen zu veraeussern 100 euro alles moegliche alles neu


----------



## ZoMa (1. Mai 2007)

Suche: 

-Powerbite, Kurbelarm(e)
-Leichte Gabel Excalibur oder sonstwas
-evtl. nen günstigen, leichten Lenken (nicht so schmal)


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (1. Mai 2007)

Suche ein Komplett-BMX von WTP, Hoffman, Eastern etc. für hauptsählich Street und Park.


----------



## jimbim (5. Mai 2007)

Suche freecoaster
14mm 36h


----------



## *Souly* (5. Mai 2007)

hallo

ich verkaufe hier:

meinen eastern ach of spades rahmen.

er ist von 2006 schwarz, hat einige gebrauchsspuren(nur im lack, bin ihn pegless
gefahren) kann ihn aber vorm verschicken
lacken lassen, 20,5" oberrohr, internal headset, spanish bb

lager sind dabei einmal für 19mm achsen und einmal für 22mm achsen

vhb 120

einen wtp helium superlight bar

7,25" hoch, ungekürzt, schwarz, sehr guter zustand.

45 inkl

einen flybikes malaga vorbau

schwarz sehr guter zustand keine macken.

30 inkl


----------



## Spookeman (6. Mai 2007)

Suche:
Cruiser Reifen 32 bis Max 40-507 also sprich 24x1.50.
Keine 520er oder achtel zeugs...
Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blkmrkt (6. Mai 2007)

Verkaufe einmal Dagger Shirt in M und Schwarz und einmal Darkness Shirt in M und Schwarz beides Neu und OVP für jeweils 20 statt 25


----------



## *Souly* (7. Mai 2007)

*Souly* schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich verkaufe hier:
> 
> ...



der vorbau ist verkauft.


----------



## Pesling (7. Mai 2007)

Biete:
19mm 48T Crmo Achse von Deity.
(sobald meine neue da ist, also bald  )


----------



## King Jens one (7. Mai 2007)

ich hab noch nen Standard M5 Kettenblatt in 28Zähne!
für 20,-zzgl versand ist das eures!


----------



## bonsai goofy (9. Mai 2007)

verkaufe 
S&M redneck XLT

Hier


----------



## a.nienie (10. Mai 2007)

verkaufe mein wtp addict 06.
details im bikemarkt.


----------



## *Souly* (11. Mai 2007)

rahmen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=51427&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

und lenker:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=51435&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

sind jetzt im bikemarkt.


----------



## RISE (14. Mai 2007)

Ich hätte bei nem guten Angebot Interesse an einer Gabel, die dann bitte folgende Eigenschaften ausweisen sollte:

- 10mm Ausfaller
- schwarz
- ungekürzter Schaft
- mit Top Bolt
- leicht aber stabil 

Dachte evtl. an Odyssey Dirt oder Race, Sunday, Macneil oder sowas.


----------



## sup dude? (15. Mai 2007)

aaaam, jo. brauch geeeeld =/

*woozy tshirt, neu, braun, größe M*





neu preis 25, guckst du. fuer 20er +vers. und es ist deins. und g-unit werden neidisch.

*wethepeople Frenzy tshirt, 1mal getragen und gewaschen, olive, größe L*




neu preis 26tacken, guckst du. für 20inkl hastus


 



bullet for my valentine zipper, paar mal getragen, ist mir bissel gross. größe L
used look, hinten das logo ist bestickt


 


neu preis 50tacken, guckst du. geht fuer 35inkl raus

c'mon
icq 314-913-030

g g g g-unit


----------



## ZoMa (15. Mai 2007)

Alter, findest du den Preis bei den Shirts nicht etwas hoch? Besonders wenn man die Kinder-/Frauengrößen bedenkt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sup dude? (15. Mai 2007)

naja kinder nicht wirklich =) die sind mir zu gross. ja woozy passt, aber brauch geld.
ja das sind meine vorstellungen, kp.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Mai 2007)

hab einen BMX cruiser Laufradsatz.
schwarz,48 loch,14mm schraubachsen,bremsflanke ist nur hinten blankgebremst,ohne freilauf.freilaufgewinde BEIDSEITIG!
zustand ist relativ gut,bei interesse NUR pm,da ich hier nicht so oft reinschaue.
N'Abend


----------



## Trailst4R (18. Mai 2007)

1. Odyssey Hazard Cassetten Laufrad. 48° und 10t Driver, gekauft im Oktober 2006. War kurz ma grün , jetzt wieder schwarz. Keine 8 oder sowas. Auf der Driverseite (RHD) is die Achse gekürzt.














2. Animal Glh 2.1 






3. Animal 30t Sprocket


----------



## sup dude? (19. Mai 2007)

ach, und sattel hab ich vergessen




wethepeople slim seat


----------



## Brainspiller (21. Mai 2007)

hab noch nen ungekürzten gary young lenker hier rumliegen.

höhe 7.5
backsweep 11°
upsweep 4° 
breite 62cm

hat kaum nen kratzer.
garantiekarte 41thermal kommt mit.

geht raus für 45 inkl.

bei interesse bitte pm. bilder kann ich auch machen


----------



## BMX-1337 (23. Mai 2007)

kann mir einer sagen wo ich am besten einen günstigen satz
Odyssey Hazard Lite herbekomme?


----------



## Trailst4R (24. Mai 2007)

BMX-1337 schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen wo ich am besten einen günstigen satz
> Odyssey Hazard Lite herbekomme?



von mir =D


----------



## fransen hansen (24. Mai 2007)

@Trailst4R

Was willste für das kb haben ?
(plz pn)


----------



## derdani (28. Mai 2007)

Also ich verkaufe:

2x animal glh...gefahren, aber noch 2/3 profil

1 par jc`s bisschen abgefahren...aber lager und pins alles noch heile

1 par wtp toxic pegs....auch bisschen gegrindet, aber noch gut was dran

1 fmf 11t titan driver...keine schäden, alle zähne noch gut in schuss

1 Nokon kabel mit ersatz "röhrchen"

1 fbm kettenblatt, mit guard 39t...bisschen wackelig auf den beinen

1 animal light kb 28t...alles gerade und alle zähne dran

1 .243 sattelstütze, sehr kurz

1 sputnic century light gabel...nur kratzer, keine dellen etc...






preise macht ihr, aber bitte realistische vorstellungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (30. Mai 2007)

so das hab ich zu bieten





Primo Powerbite in Alu poliert ohne Lager 70,-â¬ VHB
Odsy Aitkenseat 10,-VHB
Standard M5 Kettenblatt in 28t 20,-â¬VHB

die Kurbel ist auf der linkenseite ein bissl zerkratzt durchs grinden


----------



## mete (30. Mai 2007)

Gibt es hier auch einen Suche- Thread? Naja, wenn ja, könnt ihr mich ja rügen, also ich suche eine Sattelstütze in schwarz, Alu und 25,4mm Durchmesser, mind. 250mm lang, relativ leicht sollte sie außerdem sein (um 200g), snafu j-bar vielleicht? Danke!


----------



## bekr (2. Juni 2007)

SUCHE:

CRUPI mini titan pedale
zu not auch eintezleteil davon oder ähnlich/andere seltener exotische Bärentazen pedale(bitte kein keine massenware)

zu Verkaufe oder zum Tauschen
Steinbach Titan pedale mit den exklusiver Gold/ni beschichteten achsen


----------



## Amarus (4. Juni 2007)

wer hat einen bmx Rahmen zu verkaufen


----------



## PHR3AK (5. Juni 2007)

suche nen 1" schaftvorbau. wenn noch nen alter nicht zu hoher lenker dabei ist umsobesser.
thx


----------



## AerO (5. Juni 2007)

Profile Racing Mini Nabensatz (schwarz)

Hinten: 36L, 14mm Titanachse (beidseitig gekürzt), 9T Titandriver, läuft super..
Vorne: 36L, 10mm crmo Inbusschrauben, komplett neues Innenleben (Lager, Konen, Centerachse)

Bei Interesse bitte Angebote per PM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobii (7. Juni 2007)

Verkaufe:
*wethpeople - Helium Bar*
7.9" Rise; 25" Wide
11° Backsweep; 4.5° Upsweep
edit: 0,658kg (selbstgewogen)

hab ihn vlt 4 monate gefahren, hat ein paar kratzer besonders da wo der bremshebel war, ungekürzt




VHB 35eu inkl.


----------



## Lizard.King (7. Juni 2007)

SUCHE



Gabel  (10mm)      am besten schwarz, unter 1kg und unter 100â¬



Trotzdem einfach alles anbieten ([email protected] oder ICQ# 158591981)


.


----------



## Amarus (7. Juni 2007)

tobii schrieb:


> Verkaufe:
> *wethpeople - Helium Bar*
> 7.9" Rise; 25" Wide
> 11° Backsweep; 4.5° Upsweep
> ...



was willst du dafür haben


----------



## ACE6 (7. Juni 2007)

lies mal genau, da steht VHB 35 incl.


----------



## tobii (7. Juni 2007)

^^japp...
hast du interesse? -> pm


----------



## *Souly* (7. Juni 2007)

ich hab interesse!


----------



## *Souly* (12. Juni 2007)

hallo

ich verkaufe hier:

 wtp helium superlight bar

7,25" hoch, 63cm breit, schwarz, sehr guter zustand.

45â¬ inkl








felt spacely kettenblatt 28t:  20â¬ inkl





eine eastern atom gabel in weiÃ: 25â¬ inkl





und einen eastern atom vorbau zu verkaufen: 13â¬ inkl





wtp slim seat 270g:
rails sind gerade 18â¬ inkl





cassettenlaufrad:

eastern cassettnabe, hohlachse, 48loch, rhd, 9t driver

odyssey hazard lite felge, chrom mit schwarzem innenring, 48loch, von innen aufgebohrt

schwarze speichen (gesprÃ¼ht)

90â¬ inkl


----------



## Amarus (12. Juni 2007)

hast du einen rahmen zu verkaufen


----------



## Harry's onFord (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
also ich habe zu verkaufen:

WTP Everlast Gabel (10mm Slot, Kratzer und Gebrauchsspuren aber keine Dellen)






und nen Primo Casket Vorbau (schwarz und wie Nagelneu da er nur kurz genutzt wurde)





Also am liebsten wäre mir wenn beides zusammen weggehen würde.
Ich will nicht mehr als 20,- + Versand haben für beide zusammen.

MFG Harry


----------



## *Souly* (12. Juni 2007)

Amarus schrieb:


> hast du einen rahmen zu verkaufen



nein er ist verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amarus (12. Juni 2007)

wer zu spät kommt bestraft das leben


----------



## bekr (17. Juni 2007)

suche:
bmx rad für den kleinen neffen(geburtstags geschenk)sollte neu oder neuwertigem zustand sein(halt etwas stabiles, da normale  kinderräder nicht die aktionen überleben)

und für mich suche ich noch dringend " CRUPI MINI TITANIUM pedale" alles mit crupi anbieten auch eintzelteile, neu pedale , zerschrottete usw....

danke
gruß


----------



## Vollblutbiker (17. Juni 2007)

SUCHESUCHESUCHE

jemanden der nen Fit slimseat sucht und mir im gegenzug nen Odyssey jr Grid geben würde

schorsch


----------



## bockbier27 (17. Juni 2007)

(WTP ADDICT 2007)

Wollt mein Ebay Artikel bischen anpreisen^^

http://cgi.ebay.de/We-The-People-AD...6QQihZ008QQcategoryZ22559QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wer interesse hatt bitte melden (über Ebay wenns geht)

Ich glaub der ein oder Andere is scharf drauf^^

TOP TEIL BITTE ANGUCKEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dnoizer (18. Juni 2007)

suche einen linken Profile Classic Kurbelarm, 175mm und LHD tauglich. Farbe ist egal. Alles mal anbieten.


----------



## das_tier (20. Juni 2007)

Ferderal Foundation
Hi, da ich mir jetzt ein MTB zugelegt habe brauch ich mein Federal Foundation BMX nicht mehr. Es ist sehr sehr wenig gefahren worden! Ich dachte ich lerne das BMX fahren noch, aber dafür bin ich einfach zu alt! Es ist so gut wie neu, bloss auf der Strasse gefahren worden und hat noch nie ein Sturz mitgemacht. NP lag bei 450 ich hätte da noch gerne 200 für. Fotos reiche ich bei interesse nach. Ach ja...das Bike ist Schwarz und hat noch keine Macke!!  

- 20"TT Foundation Frame
- 39T Federal Sprocket /14T Gearing
- Tubular Chromo 3pc Euro BB Cranks
- Full Chromo Frame/Fork
- Federal Grips
- Federal Tyres
- Federal Seatpostclamp
- 48 Spoke Wheels, Alex MX 22 Rims, SB Hubs
- 14mm Axles Front/Rear


----------



## Lizard.King (20. Juni 2007)

Ich wiederhole mich einfach nochmal.

SUCHE



Gabel (10mm) am besten schwarz, unter 1kg und unter 100â¬



Trotzdem einfach alles anbieten ([email protected] oder ICQ# 158591981)


.


----------



## Dnoizer (21. Juni 2007)

Verkaufe meine FlyBikes U-Brake in schwarz. Ist die Version für unten ( chain stays ). Bei Interesse einfach per pm bei mir melden.


----------



## Homer J Simpson (22. Juni 2007)

Suche n 33t kettenblatt .. hat da wer was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Natural_High (24. Juni 2007)

joa hätte en eastern^^


----------



## theharlem (24. Juni 2007)

dat link funzt net... ich möcht gern ma sehn...


----------



## Homer J Simpson (24. Juni 2007)

kostet?


----------



## MAxl__) (24. Juni 2007)

hallo 
verkaufe meinen FLY-BIKES Layos Bar

- Material: Heat-Treated Cromoly, 9 Butted
- Rise: 7.25"
- Width: auf ca 58cm gekürzt bremse ist aber problemlos   dranbaubar
- Backsweep: 10º
- Upsweep: 4º
- Weight: 640g / 1.4 lb

das ding kostet neu 80 euro und der ist fast neu darum hätt ich gern 50euro dafür(+Versand)


----------



## man1x (25. Juni 2007)

n'abend

suchn aitken seat.
wenn möglich in schwarz...
also falls jemand einen am start hat schreibt einfach mal ne pm..

gruß marc


----------



## Louis Cypher (26. Juni 2007)

Moinsen, also ich würde nen Lenker suchen, der nich so schwea is und vielleicht auch noch nen Vorbau. Mein sch.... verchromter 0815 Lenker is in dem ollen GT- Vorbau nicht fest zu kriegen (hab schon entfettet, Helicoisl in den Vorbau eingesetzt und die Schrauben durch 12.9er ersetzt aber das hilft alles nichts. Da ich nicht Flatland eiere und auch keine Lenker- Drallereien mache würde ich was relativ langes Suchen. Am besten nicht zu teuer, denn mein Eastern Sequence hab ich für 100 gekauft und ich will ja nicht mit nem Lenker den Wert verdoppeln...

Danke und schöne Grüße,

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (26. Juni 2007)

Ich hätte nen Mac Neil Tall Light bar (7,75" und leicht) und nen FLY BIKES Malaga / Potencia vorbau.


beides zusammen für 75ink versand.


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (27. Juni 2007)

hay 
ich verkaufe mein ca. 9 monate altes Bmx

marke : Felt Heretic

ich würde es so ca. für 190  inkl. versandkosten verkaufen

neupreis lag bei 250
das bmx hat ein paar kratzer aber keine dellen

bilder könnt ihr bei meinem profil angucken

wer sich dafür interesiert kann mir eine PN schicken 
wer m it dem preis nicht einverstanden ist, kann mir ja einenn anderen sagen


----------



## Harry's onFord (30. Juni 2007)

Joa, Hallo,

also ich habe 2 sachen zum Verkauf.

1. 33t Kettenblatt. Orignal WTP Stereo aber ich hatte nen Winter langeweile und hab ein paar streben rausgenommen. Stabilität ist aber dadurch net beeinflusst worden. Es ist in einem Guten Gebrauchten Zustand, soll heissen, nicht verbogen oder sonstwie krumm.





2. FlyBikes Potencia/ Malaga Stem. Gebaucht und in einem Guten Zustand. Er ist Ti-farbend, 295gr leicht und mit Hohlschrauben bestückt.










MFG Harry


----------



## tobii (2. Juli 2007)

tobii schrieb:


> Verkaufe:
> *wethpeople - Helium Bar*
> 7.9" Rise; 25" Wide
> 11° Backsweep; 4.5° Upsweep
> ...


noch da.


----------



## derFisch (2. Juli 2007)

Suche ne lhd cassette. Auch mit Felge.


----------



## a.nienie (2. Juli 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> verkaufe mein wtp addict 06.
> details im bikemarkt.


*käuflich*


----------



## Tobster (7. Juli 2007)

verkaufe einen automatic bikes lenker
original länge, also nicht gekürzt, guter zustand!
maße: 
material:4130 heat treated CRMO	
raise	:7,6"	
backsweep:9,5°	
upsweep:5°	
width	:25 1/4" (640mm)	
weight:820 gr.
bild kann ich auch gern noch einstellen bei interesse 

bitte per mail melden ([email protected])

tobi


----------



## padde-rockt (7. Juli 2007)

Hej,


bin auf der Suche nach einer *odyssey evolver*!

Farbe egal ... Zustand sollte OK sein, preislich sehen wa dann 

Bitte alles melden, am besten per PM oder email - [email protected] ! DANKE


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Juli 2007)

Verkaufe immer noch einen Bmx Cruiser LRS.
Guckst Du hier:  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=58555&sort=1&cat=22&page=1

Preis wird per PM abgesprochen,
MfG Martin


----------



## tobii (11. Juli 2007)

Verkaufe:

*wethpeople - Helium Bar*
7.9" Rise; 25" Wide
11° Backsweep; 4.5° Upsweep
0,658kg (selbstgewogen)

hab ihn vlt 4 monate gefahren, hat ein paar kratzer besonders da wo der bremshebel war, ungekürzt



VHB 35eu inkl.



*fly-bikes Sprocker guard*
für 36 & 37t Kettenblätter in Silber
100g



VHB 20eu inkl.



*wethepeople Euro BB *
für 19mm Achse; ein paar Spacer hab ich auch noch.



VHB 15eu inkl.


Wenn noch Fragen sind einfach schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry's onFord (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab was zu verkaufen.

1. FlyBikes Malaga/ Potencia Vorbau.
    gebraucht(aber minimale Spuren), Ti-farbend, 53mm Offset, Hohlschrauben






2. 33t Kettenblatt
    gebraucht, schwarzgrün und gutem Zustand





MFG Harry


----------



## mazocher (17. Juli 2007)

verkaufe Volume destroyer frame 20,75 in schwarz fast neu 2 wochen gefahren worden!! mit sattelklemme und steuersatz!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Trailst4R (18. Juli 2007)

khe park in 1.5 und khe street in 1.5


----------



## Master_P (18. Juli 2007)

animal new era cap pattern 7 3/8


----------



## Dnoizer (18. Juli 2007)

FlyBikes U-Brake zu verkaufen:


----------



## Master_P (24. Juli 2007)

st. Martin ringo sprocket 26t 45g


----------



## Trailst4R (24. Juli 2007)

Verkaufe mein Rad. Brauch dringend Money.

ICQ: 249411161 oder PM

Fotos

Hinten






Vorn






Seite







Rahmen: wethepeople phoenix 20.6" oberrohr
Gabel:Sunday Morning
Lenker: Sunday Triumph
Vorbau: Demolition F1
Kurbel: Wombolt
Sprocket: Profile Imperial,25t
Kette: Salt Halflink
Sattel: Macneil Fat Capital
Stange Macneil
Hinterrad: Khe Geisha Street,Demolition F1, Path Tire
Vorderrad: Vandero, Hazard lite, Fly Ruben
Pedale: twisted Flat
Pegs: 14mm J-Peg, 10mm J-Peg lighter

Gabel und Rahmen sind fast neu gelackt.Wiegt ~11kg.

Preis VHB. Kommt mir nich mit irgendwelchen bescheuerten 100â¬ Angeboten.


----------



## monkey max (24. Juli 2007)

Verkaufe:

*SNAFU ARMSTRONG LIGHT* *VORBAU GOLD

45â¬
* 
4 weeks montiert..vielleicht 5 mal gefahren..keine Kratzer..wie neu..mit Rotorplatte und Metallbox..





*WETHEPEOPLE FIVE STAR DELUXE SPROCKET 27T COPPER

30â¬

*auch nur 4 weeks montiert..5 mal gefahren..neuwertiger Zustand..ich verkaufe es, da ich mich in der Ãbersetzung vergriffen habe..


----------



## Stirni (6. August 2007)

verkaufe wethepeople supreme vorbau in weiÃ mit ein paar kratzern. hatte so an 35â¬ mit versand gedacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (11. August 2007)

vorbau is weg


----------



## Stirni (11. August 2007)

bringts natürlich ungemein..

und jetz ruhe der thread is zum verkaufen da!

bzw. verkaufe 2 primo dirtmonster einen in 2.1 und einen ins 1.9 nagelneu nie gefahrn


----------



## Trailst4R (14. August 2007)

Revenge Industries Reifen 2.1 Breit





Animal Asm 1.9

Odyssey Path 1.9

Khe Park MAC 1.5 und Khe Street MAC 1.5

-etwa 2wochen nur gefahrn.
-links is der street rechts der park














Demolition F1 Vorbau





Odyssey Wombolt

Odyssey plastic pedale

Profile Imperial 25t
-auf die 24mm von der wombolt aufgedreht





Sunday Night Gabel
-Schaft is 15.3cm lang 
-ody pegs passen ohne flexen an den pegs hin
-(auf wunsch sprüh ich sie noch schwarz)




2Mid bb lager

Salt Halflink Kette

Odyssey Hazard Vandero Vorderrad





Freecoaster Hinterrad:

-Geisha Street 14mm 36°, Demolition Zero Felge.






Sunday Triumph in Chrom

Angebote per PM & ICQ(249411161)


----------



## Ehrenfeld (14. August 2007)

Joa, siehe Signatur...außerdem habe ich noch zwei wenig gefahrene Schwalbe Crazy Bobs und WTP Ti Barcaps rumliegen. Bei Interesse posten oder PM.


----------



## Harry's onFord (15. August 2007)

Hallo, also Ich hab zu verkaufen,

FlyBikes Vorbau
53mm Offset, Ti farbend mit Hollow Bolts und gutem Zustand





Simple Sattel
Cromo Rails, 1 Monat alt, perfekter Zustand









MFG Harry


----------



## BMXdriver (16. August 2007)

Verkaufe oder tausche meine primo excel kurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey max (16. August 2007)

Immernoch den Armstrong Lite Vorbau Gold 22,2mm ohne Kratzer, neuwertiger Zustand mit abnehmbaren Giroplates

39euro inkl. Versand


----------



## BMXdriver (16. August 2007)

hey ich verkaufe oder tausche meine gut erhaltenen Primo excel BB Kurbeln.


Wer Interesse hat ann sich unter der icq nr melden 365-837-592

oder per mail


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (16. August 2007)

Eastern Bikes Electron Crank -Neu-

- Spanish BB
- 170mm





Eastern Bikes ID Grips -Neu-





WeThePeople Slim Seat -guter Zustand-

- 272g






Ihr könnt euch bei mir per PM oder ICQ (338 610 900) melden!

Gruß Lorenz


----------



## Ehrenfeld (16. August 2007)

BMXdriver schrieb:


> hey ich verkaufe oder tausche meine gut erhaltenen Primo excel BB Kurbeln.
> 
> 
> Wer Interesse hat ann sich unter der icq nr melden 365-837-592
> ...



wird dieses doppelt posten jetzt langsam trendy oder was?


----------



## Trailst4R (17. August 2007)

v: Fly Bikes Pantera v2 21"tt

Verkaufe den. Zustand Neu und Ungefahrn. Ohne Lager.
In Rot wie auf der Fly Homepage:
http://flybikesbmx.com/products/panteraeng.htm?PHPSESSID=6d18e944238e918da29371dac0b82b3f


			
				parano garage schrieb:
			
		

> FLY-BIKES "Layos 2" Frame
> 
> Pantera is Sergio Layos Signature
> - Without Bearings / ohne Lager
> ...



Neupreis 350â¬
Angebote per pn.


----------



## tobii (17. August 2007)

*Author Helm
*







Den Helm habe ich geschenkt bekommen er passt mir aber leider nicht.
Deswegen wurde er noch ni zum fahren aufgesetzt und ist im absolut neuem Zustand.
*Größe: * 58cm - 62cm (L)
*Gewicht:* 352g

VHB 20eu inkl.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (18. August 2007)

MC Neil XLT Silencer





Costum Sattel 240g


----------



## crmo_basher (20. August 2007)

@Psycho...

was würdest Du denn für den custom sattel haben wollen?


----------



## MasterOfBMX (20. August 2007)

psycho wieviel für den macneil lenker? die griffe will ich nicht die sind *******.
der ist nicth gekürzt oder?


----------



## BMXdriver (21. August 2007)

Hallo, 
wie schon in der beschreibung steht bräuchte ich KHE reifen am besten nicht arg gebraucht.
Animal ASM würen aber auch ok.

wer welche hat soll sich bitte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. August 2007)

der trailst4r hier ausm forum hat soweit ich weiss noch welche.


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (21. August 2007)

suche 
hinteres laufrad mit

- 48°
- 11t driver
- 14 mm
- nabe in schwarz

wenn nur hintere nabe vorhanden, auch per PN melden!

danke im vorraus


----------



## RAVE Dave (21. August 2007)

hm hat zwar nur im weiteren sinne was mit kauf udn verkauf zu tun aber kann mri einer sagen wo ik im internet stolen wrap oda heist bestellen kann? oO
PEACE OUT


----------



## Marzokka (21. August 2007)

http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/index.php?id=35


----------



## RAVE Dave (21. August 2007)

ich bedanke mich herzlich


----------



## BMXdriver (22. August 2007)

Hey ,

hab momentan eine hinterradfelge zu verkaufen.
Ist in einem guten Zustand wenn jemand die Felge bracuht kann er sich auch über icq: 365-837-592  melden.


----------



## BMXdriver (22. August 2007)

ich tausche auch gegen einen sattel am liebsten wär mir ien WTP slim seat

Aber haut mal alle Lenker rein


----------



## Akai (22. August 2007)

Volume Bennet bar ca. 64cm und KHE Park Reifen (neu und unbenutzt) anzubieten.


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (22. August 2007)

mitm hinterrad hats sich erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMXdriver (22. August 2007)

Hey AKAI,

schick mir mal bitte bilder von den reifen hätte interesse.

Emal adresse: [email protected]


----------



## MasterOfBMX (22. August 2007)

BMXdriver schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie schon in der beschreibung steht bräuchte ich KHE reifen am besten nicht arg gebraucht.
> Animal ASM würen aber auch ok.
> 
> wer welche hat soll sich bitte melden



haha mit khe reifen musst du 7bar fahren, also goodbye handgelenke!


----------



## BMXdriver (22. August 2007)

He, wieso goodbye Ahandgelenke


----------



## Stirni (22. August 2007)

7bar sind e bizzel hart,wa?


----------



## ChrisKing (24. August 2007)

Verkaufe GT Lenker, Griffe und Vorbau. Beides nur wenige Wochen gefahren, sehr guter Zustand!

Zusammen 26,90 Euro incl. Versand.

Lenker (incl. Griffe) einzeln 16,90 incl. Versand.
Vorbau einzeln 13,90 incl. Versand.











[/QUOTE]


----------



## MR.Hopfen (24. August 2007)

Hey
ich hab ne Odyssey Wombolt lhd zu verkaufen von 2007 ungefahren nur mal ausm Karton genommen.  pris vhb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMXdriver (24. August 2007)

hey , will die kurbeln haben nehme sie für nen guten preis kannst auch mit mir tauschen gib dir noch geld dazu


----------



## BMXdriver (24. August 2007)

hey akai meld ich mal willd en khe reifen und mr. hopfen soll sich bitte acuh melden wegenden kurbeln


----------



## Ehrenfeld (24. August 2007)

Pass mal auf, das läuft so: DU meldest dich beim Verkäufer. Wo kämen wir denn dahin, wenn die Verkäufer sich bei jedem Interessenten melden wollen? Verkehrte Welt...schreib ihm halt ne PM, ist doch viel einfacher.


----------



## BMXdriver (24. August 2007)

hab ich scho gemacht


----------



## Akai (24. August 2007)

BMXdriver schrieb:


> hey akai meld ich mal willd en khe reifen und mr. hopfen soll sich bitte acuh melden wegenden kurbeln



Ganz ruhig, junger wilder... 
Foto mach ich, was wäre denn deine Preisvorstellung. Der Reifen ist ungefahren, war mir einfach zu breit.
PM ist nicht aktiviert.


----------



## BMXdriver (24. August 2007)

schick mir estmal ein bild davon dann können wir weiter reden.

aber hätte scho interesse hast du icq  meinen nummer 365-837-592 wenn nicht au net so schlimm aber würde den reifen erst mal sehen wollen


----------



## Benh00re (24. August 2007)

reifen :1x Animal GLH 2,1 (nur vorne gefahren 1,5monate) 
            2x Animal ASM 2,1 
            1x Animal ASM 1,95
            1x Revenge 1,95 (hauptsächlich vorne gefahren, aber auch 1tag hinten)
            1x Primo Comet 1,95 (etwas länger brakeless gefahren)
            1x Odyssey Elmstreet 2,1 (an einer stelle etwas abgefahren)

Twenty French Kiss Bar 7,67" hoch ... viel upsweep und wenig backsweep ... schwarz ... gekürzt ... bremshebel wird knapp

wethepeople slimseat 2006 ... so gut wie neu
primo hemmoroid ALU ... wackelige rails ... (is ne krankheit)

bilder von den reifen einzelnt mach ich auf wunsch
SUCHE AUCH NEN LILA VORBAU (FIT,SHADOW,SOLID etc.) ... würde auch gegen Animal Jumpoff tauschen 















30inkl. fürn lenker (mit wtp defcon grips,lacke ihn gleich schwarz) und sonst habsch noch 2steuersätze 
fsa skypilot SB für oben
primo gorilla sb für unten

beide wie neu
schön wäre, wenn jemand mehrere reifen aufeinmal kaufen würde ... das würde mir das verschicken erleichtern und es würde sich auch für mich lohnen ...


----------



## Akai (24. August 2007)

BMXdriver schrieb:


> schick mir estmal ein bild davon dann können wir weiter reden.
> 
> aber hätte scho interesse hast du icq  meinen nummer 365-837-592 wenn nicht au net so schlimm aber würde den reifen erst mal sehen wollen



ICQ hab ich och nicht...


----------



## BMXdriver (24. August 2007)

schreib mir mal deine preisvorstellung über meine e mail adresse
[email protected]


----------



## Benh00re (25. August 2007)

ist das der park oder street ?
tauschte gegen 2 von meinen reifen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMXdriver (25. August 2007)

akai ich nehme den reifen von dir für 22 ist VB


----------



## BMXdriver (25. August 2007)

Verdammt nochmal! Kannst du mit deinem Anmeldedatum von August 2007 mal aufhören dich wie der große Macker verhalten? Dankeschön! Freesoul


----------



## [email protected] (25. August 2007)

Und zügel du ma deine Worte. Erst schreibst du hier rein und machst immer noch n extra Thread auf, dann verlangst du von den Verkäufern, dass sie auf dich zukommen sollen, was normalerweise aber genau andersrum läuft und dann benutzt du nich die PM-Funktion sondern spamst den ganzen Verkaufsthread zu.
Der Fisch hat schon recht, auch wenn mans anders ausdrücken könnte.


----------



## RISE (25. August 2007)

Habe hier bei vielen Leuten ohnehin den Eindruck, dass es nicht um BMX fahren geht, sondern um die Benutzung des Forums als vorbereitende Maßnahme für eine Ausbildung zum Einzelhandelskaufmann.


----------



## Romster77 (27. August 2007)

Verkaufe: Hinterrad von einem Eastern Paydirt - 30 Euro Inklusiv Versand.

Suche: 30 ziger Kettenblatt.

Alles bitte per PN.


----------



## BMXdriver (28. August 2007)

suche odyssey wombold kurbeln wer welche hat soll sich melden


----------



## RISE (28. August 2007)

War doch nur ein Scherz...


----------



## MasterOfBMX (28. August 2007)

Suche ODYSSEY LUMBERJACK 8,25'' Lenker. Farbe ist egal.


----------



## FlowCash (29. August 2007)

Verkaufe Macneil Cassettennabe, schwarz, 36 loch, 14 mm, kaum gefahren. bei interesse hier melden, mir ne e-mail schreiben ([email protected]) oder per icq: 228733692, da gibts dann auch bild und preis. gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yamseq (30. August 2007)

Habe noch einen gebrauchten schwarzen NOKON zu verkaufen,mit ersatzperlen usw. 
VHB 20â¬ inkl.

nÃ¤heres per PN


----------



## rollertuning (30. August 2007)

tausche mein wtp bold rahmen 07 19,5zoll gegen ein 20zoll rahmen(außer felt,und so biligen scheiss) ist neu nur der ist zu kürz suche nen 20,75zoll ab 20 zoll okay
bilder giebs auch per pm melden!würde auch noch bischen geld dazu zahlen


----------



## f.topp (30. August 2007)

suche 26 zoll trial bike 500 euro kann ich investieren.


----------



## Stirni (30. August 2007)

bist hier bizzl falsch


----------



## Lizard.King (30. August 2007)

f.topp schrieb:


> suche 26 zoll trial bike 500 euro kann ich investieren.



klick


----------



## BMXdriver (31. August 2007)

hey, hat wirklich niemand odysey wonmbolt kurbeln suche nämlich welche soll sich mal über pm melden haäätte auch noch ne PSP und ien sony ericsson w550i zu verkafuen oder zum tauschen

dann verkauf den kram gefälligst und kauf dir ne wombolt im laden! jetzt ist schluss mit generve! Freesoul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (2. September 2007)

Kabeldreieck

Sowas in richtung Odyssey, Fly oder Knight, KEIN Tektro


----------



## rollertuning (2. September 2007)

Hallo ich verkaufe mein wtp bold07 rahmen!
Der Rahmen ist neu bin es 2monate gefahren,will mir aber ein neuen rahmen hollen weil das Oberrohr 19''mir zu klein ist.Bilder giebs gerne per pm melden.preisvorschläge von euch.
mfg
es würde nur geändert,Der Rahmen wurde pink lackiert.


----------



## MasterOfBMX (2. September 2007)

[...]vergiss es einfach den rahmen kannst du nicht verkaufen, der wtp addict rahmen kostet neu 170â¬ und das is nen 480â¬ rad dann kannste dir ausrechnen wieviel dein rahmen kostet...


----------



## RISE (3. September 2007)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> [...]



Zügel mal dein Temperament. Wahrscheinlich weiß er selber, dass er dafür keine Unsummen bekommt.


----------



## oxoxo (3. September 2007)

BMXdriver schrieb:
			
		

> suche odyssey wombold kurbeln wer welche hat soll sich melden



ich melde mich. 
www.lauterbach.ch 

wer Paypal oder Vorkasse zahlt bekommt es auch nach Deutschland geliefert.




			
				MasterOfBMX schrieb:
			
		

> Suche ODYSSEY LUMBERJACK 8,25'' Lenker. Farbe ist egal.


Lumberjacks gibt es selbst bei Odyssey im Moment nicht.


----------



## phoenixinflames (4. September 2007)

Verkaufe:

Wethepeople Millar lite 20.7"
-2,26kg
-integr., Mid BB
-wenige Monate gefahren, nicht gegrindet
-ohne Bremssockel
-grÃ¼n lackiert, einige Kratzer

200â¬

Stolen Paddy Waggon 20.75
-2,6 kg
-integr., Spanish BB
-Bremssockel oben
-integr. Sattelklemme mit Titanschraube
-ungefahren
-braun, ohne Aufkleber
-wenige Kratzer von Transport und Lagerung

150â¬

Wethepeople Excalibur Gabel
-1,06kg
-grÃ¼n lackiert, passend zum Millar
-10mm
-keine Bremssockel
-Schaft leicht gekÃ¼rzt

60â¬

Attila Bikes Hot Bar
-750g
-7.8"
-60cm breit
-12/3Â° sweep
-wie neu

40â¬

Wethepeople Supreme Kettenblatt
-25Z.
-schwarz
-ein paar Kratzer

26â¬

Fotos vom Millar aufgebaut (mit Excalibur, Supreme&Hot Bar) in meinem Fotoalbum, vom Rest auf Anfrage.

Bei Interesse Email oder PM.

MfG, Basti


----------



## Homer J Simpson (4. September 2007)

Verkaufe meine new era caps größe 7 1/4 bei interesse preise bitte per pm oder icq schicken.

















MfG Homer


----------



## rollertuning (4. September 2007)

hallo ich verkaufe mein wtp slim seat sattel!bild giebs per pm melden.
und tausche mein bold07rahmen gegen ein internal headset(für den fit s2rahmen) und einen sattel oder was anderes melden per pm^^!bilder vom rahmen giebs auch per pm


----------



## rollertuning (5. September 2007)

suche internal headset Campagnolo dringend!!!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (5. September 2007)

boah junge. reichts bald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rollertuning (5. September 2007)

wir durfen doch schreiben was wir suchen also man!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (5. September 2007)

du postet lieber mehrmals hinternander als zu editieren, du schreibst dazu zweimal dasselbe, du begreifst nicht dass hier scheinbar im moment niemand ein campagnolo headset hat und zu guter letzt: *wenn du es so dringend suchst, kauf es dir doch einfach!*


----------



## P.2^^ (5. September 2007)

wahre worte


----------



## MasterOfBMX (5. September 2007)

suche einen bremshebel für rechts, am liebsten dia tech 77, bietet mal alles an!


----------



## phoenixinflames (6. September 2007)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Verkaufe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt billiger und mit Fotos u.a. im Bikemarkt.


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (7. September 2007)

War mir jetz zu anstrengend durch die gegend zu lesen. 
Brauche folgende parts:

Kurbel, auch ohne lager, am besten 19mm Achse. WTP Royal Crank oder so.
Hinteres Laufrad, Demolition, Hazard Light oder sowas. Nich mehr als 10T driver.
Vorbau, hauptsache was schönes.
Kettenblatt, bei 10T Driver 27 oder 28T
evtl. schöne Pedalen, Jim Cielenki, hauptsache SB Lager.

Bekomme die Tage Rahmen, Gabel, VR, Reifen, Lager und en Steuersatz.


----------



## rollertuning (7. September 2007)

(meine sachen sind verkauft=)


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. September 2007)

danke, auch dieser post wäre nicht nötig gewesen, *schlicht weil es einfach niemanden interessiert!*


ReKiB_Soloú schrieb:


> evtl. schöne Pedalen, Jim Cielenki, hauptsache SB Lager.


Ne plausible Begründung warum SB-Lager?


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (7. September 2007)

Hmm, naja halten halt länger, also wenn gebrauchte dann halt sb lager, ansonsten würde ich mir auch neue mit bb kaufen, geht einfach darum das ich paa schicke pedalen mit sb lagern bekomme, bisher mit sb die besten erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZoMa (7. September 2007)

BB hält doch viel länger als SB, außerdem sind die doch viel besser wieder iinstand zu setzen als die SB dinger..


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (7. September 2007)

hää? Das war jetz der technisch schlauste beitrag des tages. Denk mal drüber nach, ob die sb lager überhaupt so schnell instand gesetzt werden müssen, ausserdem schlagen bb viel schneller aus.


----------



## Akai (7. September 2007)

Da BMXdriver scheinbar vom Kauf abgesprungen ist... 



Akai schrieb:


> Volume Bennet bar ca. 64cm und KHE Park Reifen (neu und unbenutzt) anzubieten.


----------



## ZoMa (7. September 2007)

ReKiB_Soloú schrieb:


> hää? Das war jetz der technisch schlauste beitrag des tages. Denk mal drüber nach, ob die sb lager überhaupt so schnell instand gesetzt werden müssen, ausserdem schlagen bb viel schneller aus.



Danke, aber erstmal, wenn deine Pedale wackeln -> festschrauben. An sonsten halten BB Pedale ewig. In 11 Jahren ist mir kein BB-Pedallager kaputt gegangen, im ggs. zu SB. Nur Probleme mit gehabt: mangelnde Ersatzteile, extremes schlackern wenn die Dichkungskappe fehlt etc.


----------



## Homer J Simpson (8. September 2007)

Hi

Ich suche ein kettenblatt mit 22 oder 23 zähnen. Marke ist mir eig. genau wie dir farbe egal!

Angebote bitte via emai, pm oder icq (243-324-561)

mfG


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (8. September 2007)

@ zoma.. naja festschrauben is bei mir nich mehr, is ja nicht so das ich ein funken ahnung hab.Steckt schon ein wenig dahinter. Naja egal, Hinterrrad hab ich, sowie lager für den Rahmen. Was jetzt fehlt wäre Kurbel, Vorbau und ein 36T kettenblatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenixinflames (8. September 2007)

Suche einen Mac Neil SL Sattel. Zustand darf ruhig ranzig sein, da er ohnehin abgezogen wird. Nur verbogen sollte nix sein.
Nach Möglichkeit günstig.

Basti


----------



## Ehrenfeld (8. September 2007)

ReKiB_Soloú schrieb:


> hää? Das war jetz der technisch schlauste beitrag des tages. Denk mal drüber nach, ob die sb lager überhaupt so schnell instand gesetzt werden müssen, ausserdem schlagen bb viel schneller aus.


Dass du dir anmaßt, über den technisch schlausten Beitrag des Tages zu urteilen, finde ich ja fast dreist.
*Alle* SB-gelagerten Pedale die ich bisher gefahren bin, schlugen früher oder später aus. Bisher leider eher früher. Natürlich lockern sich BB-Pedale - aber da die ja so eine überaus praktische Konusschraube besitzen, zieht man sie einfach fest! Toll, was? Bei SB-Lagern darfst du direkt die Lager austauschen, was einen alleine deswegen recht zügig vor Probleme stellen kann als dass man solche Lager erstmal besorgen muss. Zumal BB-Lager nahezu ebenso butterweich laufen wie SB.
Und DESWEGEN fahre ich seit zwei Pedalpaaren wieder BB - die halten ewig, da sie wie gesagt einfach wieder festgezogen werden können und _dazu_ schön straff fixierbar sind, was einem dann doch Vorteile bei Tricks verschaffen kann, bei denen man die Latschen von den Pedalen nehmen muss.

Vom Preisunterschied ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (9. September 2007)

Hmm also im direkten vergleich, meine alten cmp sb gelagerten pedalen zu meinen jetzigen NS BIkes bb gelagerten pedalen, muss ich wirklich sagen, das die cmp dinger von den lagern her wirklich besser waren. Mag sein, das beim BMX pedalen die BB lager besser sind, hab ich mir bisher aber noch kein Bild von gemacht. Is doch eig total ladde, ich find sb besser, will welche mit sb und feddich. Also nich falsch verstehn, weiß schon, das ihr mich beraten wollt, aber ich hab ja auch schon meine erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Nellistik (9. September 2007)

hi,
ich verkaufe eine NAGELNEUE Demolition Medial Kurbel.

Die Kurbel ist ohne Kugellager, d.h. noch für jeden Rahmen zu verwenden.

Für 150  gehört sie dir.





Lg Nellistik


----------



## rollertuning (14. September 2007)

hi suche eine kurbel kann auch salt sein,suche eine kurbel mit spanish bb brauche nur die kurbel lagers hab ich alles also 19mm achse preis um die 50â¬ schickt mir ne email oder pm danke!


----------



## flik (18. September 2007)

Hi,...
ich suche nen günstiges 24er zum umbauen als stadtrad. (slicks, hoher sattel,...) muss nich das neuste sein. hat da schon jemand erfahrung mit?
grüße flik


----------



## WaldChiller (25. September 2007)

ICH brauch ein KEttenblatt !!!! 25 T !!! oder auch 27


----------



## cryptic. (29. September 2007)

kann dir ein S&M Bikes Littleman Sprocket mit 28T anbieten 30â¬ inkl. versand, fotos kannste gerne haben, brÃ¤uchte nur deine mail


----------



## [email protected] (30. September 2007)

Stolen Hinterrad mit Alex Felge. Nabe ist Industriegelagert. One-Piece 11t Driver. Guter Zustand, nur 1 Monat gefahren.












Stolen Vorbau. Ebenfalls neuwertig, da nur 1 Monat gefahren.











Stolen Kettenblatt 30t, guter Zustand.






Profile Imperial 28t, schwarz & mit Adapter. Wenn die Kette drauf ist, sieht man nur noch den einen Kratzer, also auch recht guter Zustand.







Wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte mit Preisvorschlag ne PM an mich.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (1. Oktober 2007)

Hier biete ich eine Shimano DXR Gruppe (ohne V-Brakes) an.

Die Teile sind neu/unbenutzt und haben 2 Jahre Garantie/Gewährleistung bei einem deutschen Händler.

Lieferumfang:
- Kurbel FC-MX70 mit Lager und sämtlichem Material
- Kettenblatt SM-CR80 / 38 Zähne
- Hinterradnabe FH-MX70 mit diversen Ritzeln CS-MX66 und sämtlichen Material
- Vorderradnabe HB-MX70 mit Schrauben
- 2x Bremshebel BL-MX70 links/rechts mit Kabel

Alle Teile sind in der Originalverpackung.

Anfragen bitte per PN oder E-Mail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmunsie (1. Oktober 2007)

Suche 24" Hinterrad , mit (wenn möglich) Single Speed Nabe . Farbe und Marke sind mir eigentlich egal . Preis um die 100 öcken.

schickt mir einfach ne pm


gruß Marius


----------



## Romster77 (1. Oktober 2007)

Bei Interesse wÃ¼rde ich mein Odyssee Hazart Lite with 10 t Driver + ein passendes Kettenblatt 30t von Factory of Madness verkaufen. Wurde nur einen Tag benutzt, das kettenblatt ist neu unbenutzt. Habe gemerkt das BMX doch nix ist und ich lieber Freeriden gehe von daher ist es mir zu schade es im Keller zu verstauben zu lassen. Preis ist VB 120â¬ einfach per PN an mich. Ach Bilder gibt es auf Anfrage.

Mfg Romster.


----------



## BMXdriver (6. Oktober 2007)

ich suche ein 24" laufradsatz...wenn möglich singleespeed scho enthalten..meine icq nummer 365-837-592..suche dringend...


----------



## Schmunsie (6. Oktober 2007)

Soo , verkaufe ne ganze Menge , da ich umsteige :

1. Revell Bikes 250R 2007 Rahmen in weiß : Hat normale gebauchsspuren (Kratzer) und keine Risse und Dellen . Leider ist durch meine Gabel ein größerer Kratzer enstanden (Bild auf Anfrage) . Preis denke ich um die 200 Euro. Rahmen ist auf dem Bild ein wenig dreckig , da noch schmiere dran ist .Interessanten bekommen den Rahmen sauber zu sehen 

2. Revell MX24" Laufrad mit NPJ 20mm Nabe in der Moshcore Hold Edition und fast neuem Schwalbe Tabletop.Das Laufrad ist super in Ordnung und hat nur einen ganz kleinen Schlag den man aber sofort mit nachzentrieren weg bekommt. Normale Gebrauchsspuren. Preis um die 100 Euro.

3. Spank Stiffy 40AL 24" Laufrad mit Alutech SSP Nabe in gold. Felge 1 monat gefahren , wie neu . Nabe leider die Achse defekt und keinen Driver , müsste also ersetzt oder die Nabe einfach entspeichen und neue rein . Auch mit Schwalbe Tabletop . Preis um die 50 Euro.

4. Revell Lenker und Revell Vorbau in Gold . Top in Ordnung mit kleinen Kratzern . Preis um die 40 Euro.

Wer genauere Bilder von den Parts haben will , schickt mir ne PM oder fragt mich im ICQ 244176785. Gruß Marius aka Schmunsie


----------



## RISE (6. Oktober 2007)

Ja, dann benutze bitte den Bikemarkt oder was haben deine MTB Teile jetzt genau mit BMX zu tun?


----------



## Schmunsie (6. Oktober 2007)

Oh sorry , ganz übersehen dass es speziell für BMX ist .. tut mir Leid


----------



## rollertuning (7. Oktober 2007)

verkaufe flybikes layos 07er rahmen nagelneu gekauft und nie benutz.!!!
preise macht ihr kommt mir nid mit 100â¬ preisen!!!


----------



## Bike Lane (8. Oktober 2007)

Verkaufe eine Odyssey Hazard Lite Felge mit 36 loch in schwarz. Sie ist leicht gebraucht hat allerdings keine Kratzer. Die Aufkleber wurden entfernt. 30 Euro!

Dann habe ich noch eine Odyssey Hazard Lite Felge mit 36 loch in chrom. Sie ist gut genutzt worden und hat ein paar stärkere Gebrauchsspuren. Das Chrom platzt bei den Speichennippel leicht ab ist aber eigentlich normal. 20 Euro!

Als letztes habe ich eine G-Sport Ribcage Felge mit 48 Loch in Schwarz. Wurde nur sehr kurz benutzt und hat soweit keine Gebrauchsspuren nur bei der Innenseite bei den Speichennippel aber das ist normal. 40 Euro!

zu allen Felgen kommen 6,90 versand dazu. sollte zwei odere alle drei gekauft werden natürlich nur einmal 6,90.

ciao, Marius!


----------



## Lizard.King (8. Oktober 2007)

Suche Hinterrad, 10 oder 11t, 48 Speichen
@romster: geht da noch was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rollertuning (8. Oktober 2007)

verkaufe komplettbike:
rahmen:flybikes layos 07er
gabel:salt 
lenker:salt,rote griffe 
sattel:wtp slim seat 
sattelstange:kA 
headset:fsa impact 
kette:salt halflink 
bremshebel:tektro 
bremse:tektro 
kettenblatt:salt 
kurbel;salt 
laufrad hinten:salt nabe,salt speichen,alexrims felge 
voderrad:salt 
dazu giebs die kettenspanner von flybikes und gyro tabs!!! 
alles nagelneu! preise macht ihr bilder mach ich bald habt ihr msn addet mich [email protected]


----------



## BMXdriver (8. Oktober 2007)

hey..ich hab interesse an der kurbel und dem headset..wenn es a-head ist


----------



## rollertuning (8. Oktober 2007)

verkaufe es nur komplett da ich nicht mehr fahren kann tut mir leid wen ich die anderen teile nicht los kriege bringt es nix deswegen nur komplett!!!


----------



## BMXdriver (8. Oktober 2007)

wei veil???


----------



## rollertuning (8. Oktober 2007)

was meinste?


----------



## Son (8. Oktober 2007)

wie viel das kostet will er wissen, macht das ma per pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EasternRider10 (8. Oktober 2007)

Hi..suche eine Kurbel!
US-BB Lager oder Euro-BB!
Schön wäre in weiß!
icq:481-292-662
msn:[email protected]

addet mich oder schreibt mir ne PM


----------



## Harry's onFord (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab noch nen FlyBikes Vorbau in Ti-farbend und mit Hohlschrauben , sowie nen Simple Slim Seat zu Hause. Also falls jemand interesse hab PM.

MFG Harry


----------



## asket5 (8. Oktober 2007)

sucht günstige hinterrad nabe 36 loch entweder flipflop oder cassette.
10 oder 14 mm
per pm einfach mal was anbieten.


----------



## EasternRider10 (8. Oktober 2007)

EasternRider10 schrieb:


> Hi..suche eine Kurbel!
> US-BB Lager oder Euro-BB!
> Schön wäre in weiß!
> icq:481-292-662
> ...




weiß ist nicht so wichtig! Daher bitte auch schreiben wenn ihr was in einer andern farbe habt.


----------



## crmo_basher (9. Oktober 2007)

Romster77 schrieb:


> Bei Interesse würde ich mein Odyssee Hazart Lite with 10 t Driver + ein passendes Kettenblatt 30t von Factory of Madness verkaufen.



Hey Romster, dein HR noch zu haben?
Gruß


----------



## WaldChiller (9. Oktober 2007)

Verkaufe LR Free Agent Nabe mit 16 T schraubritzel und SUN BFR 48 H
Hässlcih aber doch ziemlich stabil 30 Euro absoluter Top Preis fürn HR  
Die Nabe is ganich schlecht Industrielager sind top is halt nur 16T.


----------



## EasternRider10 (9. Oktober 2007)

Hi..kumpel von mir sucht diverse Teile


1 x Animal Edwin Griffe schwarz

2 x G-Sport G.L.A.N.D. MK III Hubguard schwarz

2 x Odyssey Linear Slic Bremskabel schwarz

1 x Odyssey Evo1 Bremse schwarz

1 x Kink Stump Pivotal Sattelstange silber

1 x Kink Slim Pivotal Sattel schwarz

1 x Odyssey Path Reifen 1,85

1 x Odyssey Dirt-Path Reifen 2,20

3 x 20" BMX Schlauch

1 x Hohlschraube mit Einschlagkralle

2 x Demolition Team Cassette 13t Ritzel Laufrad

1 x Odyssey Gary Young Griffe schwarz

1 x DIA-TECH Magic U-Brake

1 x FSA Internal Headset SB "campagnolo kompatibel"

1 x SALT Tubular Crank MID-BB

1 x ANIMAL ASM Tire 1,95


Bitte schreibt ihn eine E-mail mit den sachen was ihr habt.



[email protected]


----------



## rLr (9. Oktober 2007)

Bremskabel, Hohlkralle, und Schlauche... kosten ja wirklich nicht die Welt und sind Gebraucht nicht sonderlich empfehlenswert!!!


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (9. Oktober 2007)

hazard lite 48 loch chrom 1woche gefahren
bei interesse pn


----------



## Romster77 (9. Oktober 2007)

crmo_basher schrieb:


> Hey Romster, dein HR noch zu haben?
> Gruß



Leider schon weg. Laufrad ist Verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asket5 (10. Oktober 2007)

hab ne nabe, danke


----------



## hooliemoolie (10. Oktober 2007)

Bitte nutze in Zukunft den Bikemarkt, da dieser Bereich ausschließlich für BMX Teile gedacht ist.

-Rise-


----------



## Son (11. Oktober 2007)

magura??? hier ist bmx!!


----------



## EasternRider10 (11. Oktober 2007)

Mein Bruder sucht US-BB Lagerschalen!
Also bitte addet mich in iicq oder msn
icq:481-292-662
msn:[email protected]

oder schreibt mir ne pm.


----------



## Knacki1 (11. Oktober 2007)

Verkaufe mein komplettes Rad... Wieso? Weil ichs geld brauche...  









WTP Addict rahmen vom letzten jahr...gabel auch schwarz lackiert.. hat paar macken und an einer stelle hab ich schlecht gesprüht, da scheint minimal das dunkelblau durch

sunday lenker mit salt vorbau odi grips

1664 stütze mit primo sattel wtp klemme ultralight ding

salt laufräder hinten chrom vorne schwarz 12t hinten

animal reifen glh vorne asm hinten

salt kurbel mit animal kb 28t eastern kette

neue wtp mini toxic pegs hinten und vorne

alte wtp toxic pegs auffer andren seite

bremsen leg ich gerne demontiert bei... was ich halt noch so hab davon

odyssey pedale

guter zustand alles in allem...

450 Ocken für Komplett!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Neue bilder bei interesse

schreibt mir ne pm oder addet mich in icq... 261-492-382


----------



## Knacki1 (12. Oktober 2007)

420 inkl. Versand!

Kommt schon... oder macht mirn Angebot wieviel ihr zahlen würdet...


----------



## BMXFORFUN (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, suche einen Street Mantel. haut ma angebote rein.


----------



## hooliemoolie (13. Oktober 2007)

habe des hier


----------



## EasternRider10 (14. Oktober 2007)

Suche 30er kettenblatt und 9t driver für odyssey hazzard cassete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer J Simpson (14. Oktober 2007)

Suche n 30t kettenblatt am lieben WTP andere angebote nehme ich aber auch gerne an.

mfG


----------



## gmozi (15. Oktober 2007)

Suche ne Nabe fürs Hinterrad mit folgenden Merkmalen:

- 14mm Achse
- Industrielager
- 48 Loch
- 12er oder 13er Ritzel


----------



## EasternRider10 (15. Oktober 2007)

verkaufe diatech goldfinger bremshebel,easternbikes kurbel,kmc kette,easternbikes kurbel

Bilder kommen bei interesse


----------



## Romster77 (15. Oktober 2007)

Verkaufe ein unbenutztes Factory of Madness Kettenblatt 30t + Spacer für 19mm Achse. Alles zusammen Inklusiv Versand für 18 Euro.






Mfg Romster


----------



## BMXFORFUN (15. Oktober 2007)

Verkaufe Prism Kurbel. Bei Interesse PM oder hier reinschsreiben.
icq: 392995877


----------



## EasternRider10 (18. Oktober 2007)

Suche US-BB lager mit lagerschalen spacern etc..
bietet mal bitte alles an.

ERLEDIGT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfetim (19. Oktober 2007)

Suche gebrauchtes Race BMX.
Nicht zu teuer, Muss auch kein Supertolles sein aber ich würd gern Spaßhalber noch das ein oder andere Rennen damit fahren.

Grüße Timo


----------



## monkey max (21. Oktober 2007)

Fouriers Tornado 33T

sehr wenig gebraucht. Minimale Gebrauchsspuren. Wie neu

40â¬ + 3â¬ Versand


Fouriers Tornado 36T

Neu. Nie montiert.

49â¬ + 3â¬ Versand


Salt Tubular Crank Euro BB

ca. 4 Monate gebraucht. Kleinere Kratzer. Schriftzug weg. Top Funktion.
Lager vÃ¶llig in Ordnung. Incl. aller Schrauben und Spacer.

65â¬ + 4,90â¬ Versand


Bei Interesse bitte PM oder Email.

greetz..max


----------



## Bike Lane (21. Oktober 2007)

Verkaufe einen Mutiny Sinister Rahmen ohne Bremsaufnahme mit 21" Oberrohrlänge in transparent-schwarz. Er ist bis jetzt noch nicht gefahren worden, nur einmal aufgebaut. Ein Mutiny BB mit 22mm ist auch noch dabei. Neupreis waren ca. 330 Euro. Will noch 250 Euro inklusive Versand. Rechnung liegt bei wegen Garantie.


----------



## EasternRider10 (22. Oktober 2007)

verkaufe sattel,vorbau,kurbel und kettenblatt!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=103029


----------



## Bike Lane (23. Oktober 2007)

Verkaufe 8 Tooth Driver von Profile für Odyssey Naben. Der Driver ist noch neu und ungefahren. Will noch 70 Euro inklusive Versand.


----------



## 1000Lines (23. Oktober 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330177718285&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DSelling


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Oktober 2007)

Suche Flatland Bike.
Wer was hat Melden ambesten schnell.
Ausstattung ist erstmal egal.
ICQ:461338594


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Oktober 2007)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Suche Flatland Bike.
> Wer was hat Melden ambesten schnell.
> Ausstattung ist erstmal egal.
> ICQ:461338594



Ok hat sich erledigt


----------



## phoenixinflames (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab einiges abzugeben.
Falls Interesse, bitte nach Möglichkeit EMAIL.
Preise sind in gewissem Rahmen VHB und inkl. Versand.


Wethepeople Millar lite 20.7
2,27kg
Bremssockel fachmännisch entfernt.
Wenige Monate gefahren, keine Grinds
-->keine Dellen, nur oberflächliche Lackkratzer
190















Wethepeople Excalibur
mit Tree Topbolt
1,086kg
Schaft ca. 15mm gekürzt

50














Animal lite Sprocket 26T
84g
Ein wenig Abrieb an den Zähne, kein Zahnausfall, nicht verbogen.

30






Odyssey Kassettennabe 495g
11er Driver. Sperrklinken, Achse&Federring neu.
Achse ungekürzt.
Rechter Flansch etwas angegrindet.

40










Shadow Interlock V2 Kette.
Zwei Tage gefahren.
Ein Glied fehlt.
In Originalverpackung mit zusätzlichem Nietstift.

20








1664 Sattelstütze 245g
Ungekürzt.
Mit Fit Kloben.
Ein paar kleine Kratzer.

16







MfG, Basti


----------



## EasternRider10 (26. Oktober 2007)

bräuchte ein laufrad für vorne! Schickt mir mal eine pm wenn ihr was habt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## padde-rockt (27. Oktober 2007)

Suche Kurbel, einfach PM!


----------



## Centi (27. Oktober 2007)

*Hallo,*

suche Freestyle BMX aus meiner guten alten Zeit (80ern) . Das Problem, es sollte NOS oder wie neu sein. 

Marken: GT Performer, Dyno, Haro oder Skyway 

Oder vielleicht kennt ja jemand einen Shop wo so ein gutes Stück versauert. Würde mich sehr über Nachrichten freuen.

*Bikende Grüße*  

Christian


----------



## alöx (27. Oktober 2007)

Hab bisschen was. Steht in meiner Signatur.


----------



## l0st (27. Oktober 2007)

hab ne kurbel abzugeben,siehe unten,preise sind vhb


FIT FLOW PARK ABZUGEBEN! 600.-


----------



## D.S.G (27. Oktober 2007)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=75640


----------



## BMXFORFUN (28. Oktober 2007)

Suche odyssey hazard lite felge.  
icq 392995877
oder pm


----------



## BMXFORFUN (30. Oktober 2007)

BMXFORFUN schrieb:


> Suche odyssey hazard lite felge.
> icq 392995877
> oder pm



Felge hat sich erledigt. ich suche ein Vorderrad. Sollte 14 mm haben, Schwarz und ne Rote nabe (die farbe die auch die odyssey casette hat)


----------



## phoenixinflames (30. Oktober 2007)

Da sind noch:



phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Wethepeople Millar lite 20.7
> 2,27kg
> Bremssockel fachmännisch entfernt.
> Wenige Monate gefahren, keine Grinds
> ...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (30. Oktober 2007)

BMXFORFUN schrieb:


> Felge hat sich erledigt. ich suche ein Vorderrad. Sollte 14 mm haben, Schwarz und ne Rote nabe (die farbe die auch die odyssey casette hat)


Sind wir hier eigentlich bei Wünsch dir was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMXFORFUN (31. Oktober 2007)

ja sorry.. ich hab bei verschiedenen Foren geschrieben. Zum Schluss hab ich ein Komplettlaufrad bekommen. Löschen konnt ich den Beitrag nicht. Wie gesagt, ich suche nur noch nen Vorderrad.


----------



## EasternRider10 (2. November 2007)

Diatech Goldfinger, EasternBikes Vorderrad 48 loch,14 mm achse schwarz.


----------



## D.S.G (4. November 2007)

verkaufe mein bmx jetzt auch in teilen.
Am liebsten aber komplett fÃ¼r 660â¬
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=76965


----------



## *Souly* (5. November 2007)

hallo

ich verkauf:

einen KHE 
Method2 rahmen 21" raw 2100g

er ist genau ein halbes jahr alt.

keine dellen oder risse. super zustand.

ich bin ihn ohne pegs gefahren.

vhb 210â¬


eine odyssey 41 thermal kurbel

175mm. guter zustand

einige gebrauchsspuren aber nur oberflÃ¤chlich

vhb 70â¬

Profile Magnatanium titanachse

19mm 48zÃ¤hne  !!!108g!!!

die leichteste ti-achse

normal nicht einzeln zu bekommen!

70â¬

bilder bei interesse.

mfg marcus


----------



## Harry's onFord (6. November 2007)

Hab noch nen Simple Sattel mit Crmo Rails und nen FlyBikes Malaga/Potencia Vorbau mit Hohlschrauben.

MFG Harry


----------



## *Souly* (8. November 2007)

*Souly* schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich verkauf:
> 
> ...



dafür hab ich jetzt noch 

eine 2007 felt race gabel mit 10mm ausfallern in schwarz für 70

und einen wtp helium in 7,25" für 35 zu verkaufen

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdlbmxer (8. November 2007)

Hi einmal hier ebay und einmal hier MTB-News

Bei Fragen o.ä. einfach melden ich beiße nicht


----------



## l0st (9. November 2007)

Fit - S3 Stem---40euro

Fit 30t sprocket----15euro

Odyssey jr seat schwarz----15euro

kommen noch 6.90 versand dazu.


----------



## simflex (9. November 2007)

suche street freecoaster !!!! 48 loch. schwarz. tausche auch gegen odyssey hazard schwarz und geld.


----------



## Bike Lane (15. November 2007)

Ich verkaufe ein paar Sachen im Bikemarket. Hier der Link:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=32014


----------



## keks'(: (18. November 2007)

suche kurböl


----------



## CannondaleENO (22. November 2007)

verkaufe oder tausche laufräder 26 mavic 325 , dt swiss, shimano nabe würde auch gegen bmx stuff tauschen !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ELMOOOO (24. November 2007)

Hey!

verkaufe meine Laufräder.

vorne: odyssey hazzard felge schwarz matt (selber lackiert),
            proper nabe 36 loch in gold. schwarze speichen.

hinten: odyssey hazzard felge chrom (gut in schuss),
            wtp supreme cassete hub (2 wochen alt) 36 loch
            schwarze speichen , rhd

preis: macht angebote!

kontakt: icq:  108987593 oder per PM


----------



## Moshcore (25. November 2007)

Ja das verkaufe ich momentan wer will haben für ein wenig Geld würde gern alles zusammen verkaufen 


United dont matter DVD neu und verpackt die gibts zu den mags dazu
Ride UK Bmx Mag Nr.106 August 2007 
Transworld Ride Bmx Oct 2007, Sept 2007, Aug. 2007, July 2007


----------



## RISE (25. November 2007)

Wer kauft denn ne DVD die umsonst war?


----------



## Moshcore (25. November 2007)

stimmt die gab es ja gratis na ja es geht auch mehr um die mags  will ja auch kein vermögen dafür haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (25. November 2007)

verkaufe mankind 30t sprocket, sogut wie neu


----------



## jimbim (26. November 2007)

*Suche*:

*ne kurbel: egal welche, einfach alles anbieten!*


----------



## Flowpen (26. November 2007)

Verkaufe mein Felt Heretic wenn jemand interesse hat:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=79094&sort=1&cat=5&page=1


----------



## CannondaleENO (26. November 2007)

verkaufe 26 zoll laufrad mavic???????????


----------



## RISE (26. November 2007)

Kannste gerne im Bikemarkt, wer soll das denn hier kaufen?


----------



## street (27. November 2007)

*suche street-freecoaster*


----------



## Ehrenfeld (27. November 2007)

na dann viel erfolg.

irgendwie sehe ich in diesem verkaufsthread wenig sinn...bzw: 
Gesuche gehören hier überhaupt nicht rein, finde ich! Man hat was zu verticken und stellt es hier rein, fertig. Wer was sucht, guckt hier rein und wenn er nichts findet, guckt er bei ebay, im eigentlichen Bikemarkt oder kauft es sich einfach neu, mal ganz entgegen dieser Geiz-ist-geil-Mentalität. 
Ende aus.


----------



## street (27. November 2007)

Klappe zu, sonst ist hier bald finito mit fruchtbaren Handelspartnerschaften


-RISE-


----------



## Hertener (27. November 2007)

@Freesoul:
Das sehe ich etwas anders. Wobei vielleicht eine Unterteilung in zwei separate Threads wie "Suche" und "Biete" sinnvoll wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4ll3N (27. November 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh man, ich würde vlt auchnoch nen thread aufmachen für jede BMX Marke und da kann dann immmer jeder anbieten was er von der jeweiligen marke hat. man jeder der was verkaufen will der stellt das hier rein oder? da braucht man keinen such thread, weil jemand der etwas sucht hier einfach reinschaut und wenn ers nicht findet, pech!


----------



## jimbim (27. November 2007)

Freesoul schrieb:


> na dann viel erfolg.
> 
> irgendwie sehe ich in diesem verkaufsthread wenig sinn...bzw:
> Gesuche gehören hier überhaupt nicht rein, finde ich! Man hat was zu verticken und stellt es hier rein, fertig. Wer was sucht, guckt hier rein und wenn er nichts findet, guckt er bei ebay, im eigentlichen Bikemarkt oder kauft es sich einfach neu, mal ganz entgegen dieser Geiz-ist-geil-Mentalität.
> Ende aus.



was du für ne ******** laberst...


----------



## RISE (27. November 2007)

Ich biete euch genau zwei Optionen:

1. alles bleibt, wie es ist
2. der Thread wird geschlossen und ihr könnt eure Teile sonstwo anbieten

Und lasst mal bitte Freesoul in Ruhe.


----------



## Lizard.King (27. November 2007)

is doch gut so oder hab ich was verpasst



verkaufe übrigens ein 30t mankind sprocket )


----------



## crmo_basher (29. November 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Ich biete euch genau zwei Optionen:
> 
> 1. alles bleibt, wie es ist
> 2. der Thread wird geschlossen und ihr könnt eure Teile sonstwo anbieten
> ...



Ganz klar die 1!!!
und alles was >20" ist hat hier nichts verloren; dafür gibt´s ja die "Dirt und Street", etc. Threads bei den großen "Brüdern".

Ich finde den thread sehr konstruktiv und auch wenn´s für die admin´s evt Mehrarbeit ist banned einfach die posts die hier nicht reingehören.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## paule_p2 (29. November 2007)

Verkaufe Dia Tech Hombre + Fiesta Kit OHNE Beläge

also:

Hombre, guter bis sehr guter Zustand, mit orginal Federn, Abdeckkappen und Querseil 

+

Fiesta Kit, härtere, kürzere Federn und flachere grüne und leichtere  Alu - Abdeckkappen

+ 

Tektro Kabeldreieck


für 18 ink!










KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN!




*VERKAUFT!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sup dude? (4. Dezember 2007)

woozy shirt, braun, größe M (chico clothing), neu


 







neu


----------



## gmozi (5. Dezember 2007)

Geil, wo kann man das denn dran schrauben?


----------



## sup dude? (6. Dezember 2007)

was meinste?


----------



## rex_sl (6. Dezember 2007)

verkaufe

eastern np2 rahmen 20.5 oberohr farbe gelb. gefahren 3 monate. kratzer in der rechten kettenstrebe vom grinden. sonst sehr guter zustand. keine aufkleber, kein zubehör.

np 330 für 230 euro


----------



## bmxhirsch (7. Dezember 2007)

Herzlich Willkommen!

Da ich meine Streetmaschine auflöse kommt jetzt einiges an Stuff zum Verkauf. Alles funktioniert einwandfrei und ist abgesehen von normalen Gebrauchsspuren bzw. Kratzern in einem hervorragenden Zustand. Auf manchen Teilen ist auch noch ein bisschen Lack der sich jedoch einfach beseitigen lässt. Nichts verbogen oder angerissen!
Bezahlen kannst Du per Überweisung und ich versende umgehend nach Zahlungseingang mit der Deutschen Post und der jeweilig günstigsten Versandmethode. Porto kommt dann zum Gesamtpreis noch dazu.
*Für Kontaktaufnahme und Fragen schreibe mir bitte ausschließlich eine EMAIL an [email protected] da ich nur selten in das Forum hier sehe oder meine PM's lese.* Falls etwas interessant sein könnte werde ich es noch hier ergänzen. Also zugreifen!

Jetzt geht es los:


1. Skyway Tuff Wheel 2 für vorne, SB-gelagert, eigentlich graue Spezial Edition aber von
    mir schwarz lackiert, der Lack ist aus der Dose und lässt sich mit Terpentin oder 
    ähnlichem leicht entfernen. mit Standard Industries Achse und Wethepeople Konen 
    getunt und somit auch mit Pegs fahrbar und viel stabiler. Das Laufrad wurde vielleicht 
    vier mal gefahren und die Lager laufen butterweich! echt stylish das Teil! 
    Gewicht mit Muttern 1295g

für nur 60,-EUR














2. original Titanachse für Profile Kurbel 19mm, nur leicht gebraucht! Gewicht 170g

für nur 70,-EUR







3. KHE Premium Park MAC 2 Reifen. Sehr wenig gefahren. sind nur noch etwas dreckig.
    Bei einem Reifen ist die feine Riffelung noch vorhanden bei dem anderen ist sie schon
    leicht weg. also minimal genutzt!

für den besser erhaltenen ist der Preis 17,- EUR und den anderen 13,-EUR











4. original Titanschraubenset für Profile Kurbel, bestehend aus zwei Kurbelschrauben mit  
    Aluspacern und einer Kettenblattschraube. Top Zustand! nur auf einer Kurbelschraube
    ist noch etwas schwarzer Lack. Schwer zu bekommen! Gewicht komplett 30g

für nur 30,-EUR







5. Macneil Capital Sattel, guter Zustand, keine Risse, super für Barspins! die grauen 
    Seitenteile habe ich schwarz gefärbt. Gewicht 317g

für nur 15,-EUR







6. Wethepeople Frenzy Rahmen, 20,5 Oberrohr, Euro BB, 14mm Ausfallenden, für 
    normale Steuersätze,von mir nicht sehr professionell schwarz-rot lackiert, sieht aber
    gut aus! Habe die Ausfallenden etwas kleiner geflext. Gewicht 2550g

für nur 70,-EUR







7. Wethepeople Excalibur Gabel, 14mm Ausfallenden, mit Brake Mounts, Schaftlänge 
    157mm, ebenfalls nicht sehr professionell rot lackiert. 
    Gewicht mit Topbolt 1100g

für nur 40,-EUR







8. Wethepeople Helium light Lenker, die High Version, Breite 585mm, wirklich nur kleine 
    Delle im Crossbar. 2mm kleines Loch bei Bremshebelstelle, 
    musste damit meinen defekten Hebel sichern, Gewicht 655g

für nur 30,-EUR







9. Chris King 1 1/8" Steuersatz, mit inkl. Gabelkonus, schwarz, leichter Abrieb an oberer
    Lagerschale von Rotor, läuft natürlich einwandfrei!
    Gewicht 90g

für nur 55,-EUR







10. Odyssey Euro BB, 19mm, vielleicht drei Mal gefahren, die Lager laufen noch 
      butterweich! Leichte Spuren von Ein- und Ausbau vorhanden.
      Gewicht 100g

für nur 15,-EUR


----------



## MasterOfBMX (8. Dezember 2007)

Verkaufe meinen Eastern Sequence Rahmen, das Oberrohr ist 20,5'' lang, er wiegt so um die 2,5kg , und hat die Farbe schwarz. Er ist in einem super Zustand, nur wenige Kratzer, Spanish-BB lege ich bei.
Der Rahmen hat auch eine integrierte Sattelklemme- man kann den Sattel also ganz reinschieben!!
Wer noch andere Daten will, bitte per PM melden!
Der Zustand des Rahmens ist wirklich 1A, KAUFEN!

Bilder:
















FÃ¼r 105â¬ inkl. Spanish Lager



mfG


----------



## CannondaleENO (9. Dezember 2007)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=82730

Verkaufe Manitou Sherman Breakout 130 mm - 170 mm oder Tausche auch fragen über icq : 432316055


----------



## Döört Rider (9. Dezember 2007)

Ist immer noch für bmx & nicht für mtb


----------



## CannondaleENO (9. Dezember 2007)

echt srry wusste ich nicht steht ja auch nirgends


----------



## RISE (10. Dezember 2007)

Das es außerdem im BMX Forum nicht allzuviel bringen dürfte, müsste einem eigentlich auch schon vor dem Schreiben einfallen. Zumal wir so eine 1.5 Gabel auch schlecht in unsere Räder einbauen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CannondaleENO (10. Dezember 2007)

des geht scho mit weng schweißen ^^


----------



## MasterOfBMX (10. Dezember 2007)

wer ist so dumm und baut die um wenns weit bessere bmx gabeln gibt?

warum nimmt niemand meinen rahmen, ist doch n top teil! auch von der optik her
sieht aus wie neu 102â¬ inkl. spanish lager 19mm.
(guckt ihr meine bikemarkt anzeigen)


----------



## rex_sl (12. Dezember 2007)

so mein eastern np2 gibts jetzt für 150 euro. 
farbe gelb
20.5 er oberrohr
kleine kratzer vom grinden, nix wildes

reaper2 aus usa kommt die tage an.


----------



## *Souly* (13. Dezember 2007)

hallo

ich suche eine leichte gabel um ca. 1kg, 10mm ausfaller ohne sockel.

farbe egal, kratzer egal. wird neu gelackt

um 50. sie soll nur für den übergang sein.

mfg marcus


----------



## BMXFORFUN (14. Dezember 2007)

Suche Odyssey Vandero in Rot! 
icq: 392995877
msn: [email protected]
oder pm


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Dezember 2007)

Suche Chrom Felge oder was Buntes in 36H.(amliebsten Purple  )
Vielleicht auch noch ne Profile für Vorne in Silber.

ICQ 461338594
oder
PM


----------



## phoenixinflames (14. Dezember 2007)

Berringer 
8" 10° back- u. 4° upsweep
770g auf 64cm gekürzt,
abgesehen vom Klemmbereich und ein paar minimalen Kratzern wie neu.

35

Animal Kettenblatt 25Zähne
mit Spacer&Schraube 100g
ein wenig Abrieb an den Zähnen

28











Wethepeople Millar lite 20.7" brakeless
2270g
Mid BB 
Internal Headset
Super Zustand abgesehen von einigen Lackkratzern.

170


----------



## male` (15. Dezember 2007)

60 inkl. versand   ----->PM


----------



## Sword (16. Dezember 2007)

Es liegt einfach zu viel rum und ein neuer Rahmen soll her  !

Verkaufe meinen Felt Pyre Rahmen(mattschwarz/Full CroMo/2,7kg) von 2005, Rahmen hat oberflÃ¤chenkratzer(erstlackierung) und eine lackabschÃ¼rfung, wo das kabel den anfang des unterrohrs berÃ¼hrt.(stickerjob von Odyssey)/(wurde recht spÃ¤t und wenig gefahren, weil mein mtb lange zeit hergehalten hat)

100â¬ 

Felt ethik rahmen, ebenfalls 2005, US-bb, Hi-ten mit ChoMo unterrohr, 3kg, Rot lackiert mit "wethepeople" Stickerjob

40â¬

Bilder der Rahmen gerne auf Anfrage!(PM)  

GruÃ Sword


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzokka (16. Dezember 2007)

Verkaufe Proper Proclaimer Light Lenker:

NEU, nicht einmal benutzt; 50  VHB.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=83812


----------



## Aceface (16. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute,

suche gute u. günstige Kurbel, am besten komplett mit Achse und EuroBB. Optischer Zustand nicht sooo wichtig, Hauptsache funzt alles.

Bietet mal was an, gerne auch per PM.  

Danke


----------



## glicks (18. Dezember 2007)

hi suche kleines Kettenblatt bis maximal 30 zähne und einen  Satz flatland pegs .....


----------



## MasterOfBMX (26. Dezember 2007)

Suche eine gute Kurbel, am besten wäre eine Primo Hollow/powerbite.
Royalcrank etc. wäre aber auch gut.
Falls ihr was habt---> PM


----------



## l0st (26. Dezember 2007)

fit 30t abzugeben 15+porto


----------



## MasterOfBMX (27. Dezember 2007)

Verkaufe Rahmen und Kurbel set. Ist zu haben fÃ¼r 135â¬ inkl. Versand.

Es beinhaltet folgendes:

Spanish-BB Lager 20mm
Eastern Electron Kurbel 20mm
Internal Headset Cane Creek
Eastern Sequence Rahmen, 20,5'' Mounts oben, Farbe schwarz und 2,5kg

Bilder:





























Der Rahmen befindet sich in einem sehr guten Zustand, er hat nur ein paar Kratzer am Chainstay. Die Kurbel hat keine Kratzer, bei einem Kurbelarm ist der Lack ein bisschen ab, wegen Jeans und so. Der NP der Kurbel ist 100â¬.
Die Kurbel hat keine Kettenblattaufnahme, nur so eine kleine Stange merkt man aber nicht. Wenn mir jemand ein gutes Angebot fÃ¼r den Rahmen macht verkauf ich den auch einzeln. Die Kurbel wiegt 1060g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## padde-rockt (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich biete einige Sachen an:

1. Fit Edwin Street Lenker - um ca. 2 cm gekÃ¼rzt - Preis: 15â¬
2. Dk Trail Stem - von dem Cleveland 07er - Preis: 5â¬
3. Samox Spanish BB Lager 19mm - Preis: 8â¬

_Lenker + Vorbau zusammen = 22 â¬ INKLUSIVE Versand_


Alle Preise sind VHB!

Versandkosten kommen je nach Umfang hinzu.


*BILDER FOLGEN MORGEN*
_________________________________________________________

Desweiteren suche ich Knie sowie Schienbeinschoner von Fuse ... GrÃ¶Ãe L! Bietet einfach mal an was ihr so habt!


mfg


----------



## padde-rockt (31. Dezember 2007)

sry aber ich kann meinen letzten beitrag nicht editeiren, der button steht da nicht obwohl ich eingeloggt bin ;/


----------



## Aceface (31. Dezember 2007)

padde-rockt schrieb:


> sry aber ich kann meinen letzten beitrag nicht editeiren, der button steht da nicht obwohl ich eingeloggt bin ;/



Hi,

wie alt und wie hoch ist der Lenker? Das Gewicht würde mich auch noch interessieren.

Danke!


----------



## padde-rockt (1. Januar 2008)

Hi Aceface,

der Lenker wiegt 900gramm!

Vom untersten Punkt zur den Griffen sind es 21 cm! Vom untersten Punkt zur Querstrebe sind es 15,5 cm

Das Alter kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, aber er ist schon 1 Jahr mindst. alt! Sry :/ Aber ist i.O.!


----------



## mazocher (3. Januar 2008)

verkaufe easternbikes reaper 2007 orange, 20,5 tt , 2,45kg
spanish bb ingrieter headset
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=442339

100 euronen


----------



## BMXFORFUN (3. Januar 2008)

mazzocher tauscht du auch gegen einen Mac Neil Jay Miron?


----------



## Lizard.King (3. Januar 2008)

ich wäre interssiert, PM ist raus an dich mazocher


----------



## BMXFORFUN (3. Januar 2008)

Ich suche: Rahmen (maximal 2,4kg) Gabel (maximal 1,1kg) und einen lenker (schwarz und mindestens 7,75"hoch)

Ich verkaufe: Mac Neil Jay miron Frame, Felt Dirt Pro Fork, Felt Vorderrad und einen Chrom lenker (800 gramm)


----------



## Lizard.King (3. Januar 2008)

n hohen lenker such ich auch noch, am besten auch in schwarz und viel backsweep


----------



## Aceface (3. Januar 2008)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> n hohen lenker such ich auch noch, am besten auch in schwarz und viel backsweep



Hab nen Twenty French Kiss, erst 3 Monate alt, einmal mit rumgerollt...ist einfach nicht so meine Geo.

 Alex Dropsy Signature
- Material: Chromoly, 13 Butted
- Rise: 7.87"
- Width: 25.6" / 65cm
- Backsweep: 12°
- Upsweep: 3°
- Weight: 685g

Bilder kann ich morgen machen bei Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMXFORFUN (4. Januar 2008)

Hi, hab Interesse! hab dich in icq geaddet


----------



## BMXFORFUN (4. Januar 2008)

okay. Lenker hat sich erledigt.

Jetz suche ich noch einen Rahmen und eine Gabel.


----------



## glicks (5. Januar 2008)

hmm ich such ne flatland kurbel ...


----------



## scott yz0 (5. Januar 2008)

Verkaufe WTP Helium in 7". 604g leicht! Hat 2 dullen im Crossbar was aber nix ausmacht.. Ideal fÃ¼r Bralelessfahrer, geht aber auch mit bremse. dachte an 20â¬ inkl. Versand.


----------



## Stirni (5. Januar 2008)

alles wird verkauft
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=51975


----------



## scott yz0 (5. Januar 2008)

hörst du auf? oder n neues?


----------



## Stirni (5. Januar 2008)

komplett neues rad


----------



## scott yz0 (5. Januar 2008)

passt ^^hast Pm


----------



## alÃ¶x (6. Januar 2008)

- Tree Spline Drive 33T 30â¬ | siehe signaturlink
- Demolition Cromo ohne Farbe 70â¬ | bild
- KHE 2piece Orig. Verpackt 170â¬ | kennt man

Verhandeln geht bestimmt klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WaldChiller (7. Januar 2008)

Suche diese konische Unterlegscheibe für BMX Kurbel hab eine davon verloren.
Wie die schwarzen Dinger auf dem Bild.


----------



## padde-rockt (7. Januar 2008)

*Lenker* (keine Marke bekannt) - MÃ¼sste geschliffen und gelackt werden
Preis: 5â¬
Gewicht: 900gramm









*Kurbelarm* - Vom DK Cleveland 07 - Aufkleber kann ich noch abmachen ( :hihi: ) fÃ¼r Links
Preis: 10â¬
Gewicht: 290gramm














*Achse* - Vom DK Cleveland 07 - 8 Zacken - Gewinde alle i.O! 19 MM!
Preis: 10â¬
Gewicht: 300gramm









*SpanishBB* 19mm super in Schuss
Preis: 5â¬








AUF ALLE PREISE KOMMEN NOCHMAL INDIVIDUELLE VERSANDKOSTEN DRUFF​


----------



## Son (7. Januar 2008)

die achse wiegt nie im leben 100g, wäre leichter als titan


----------



## padde-rockt (7. Januar 2008)

oke habe mich wirklich verguckt, 300gramm .. tut mir leid (danke für den hinweis  )


----------



## Son (7. Januar 2008)

läuft


----------



## EasternRider10 (7. Januar 2008)

verkauf nen diatech goldfinger bremshebel in schwarz..für rechts. guter zustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (7. Januar 2008)

verkaufe eine Kink Gabel (die die am Transition Komplettrad dran ist), 12mm Ausfaller mit Adapter auf 10mm, Schaft ungekÃ¼rzt, inkl. Topcap und Versand 30â¬


----------



## Aceface (8. Januar 2008)

Hab ein paar Sachen zu veräußern, darf ich einfach den Link posten? Ansonsten mach ichs hier für MTB-News nochmal neu.

http://www.bmx-forum.com/showthread.php?t=97420


----------



## Lizard.King (9. Januar 2008)

Suche 

22mm MID BB Lager

Campagnolo Steuersatz


----------



## Weltmeister (9. Januar 2008)

Cheers, 

da ich von mtb auf bmx umsteige suche ich einiges an neuem stuff. mit dadrunter sollten sein:

odyssey Hazard felge in schwarz und 36 Loch.

Shadow attack stem in purple oder Odyssey v2

eine niedrige sattelstütze (pivotal, komplett versenkbar bis zur sattelaufnahme, wie zB von MacNeil)

Lenker, möglichst Trendy, hoch, und breit. dachte so an odyssey lumber jack, oder wtp helium bar.

sattel , mit pivotal, am liebsten mac neil sl in schwarz, andere nehm ihc auch, bin recht offen dafür.sollte nur schwarz sein.

eine stabile gabel, sollte leicht sein, für street geeignet und 10 mm ausfallenden haben.

das war es erstmal. es müssen nicht umbedingt die geschriebenen sachen sein, sofern sie änlich gut sind lässt sich drüber reden. bitte mir ORIGINAL bilder posten, danke.

ahja und würde gerne noch die speichenlänge von Hazard felgen , 3 fach gekreuzt , einmal hinten odyssey hazard nabe und vorne die vandero , beides 36 l.

danke im vorraus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schreibts mir hier oder hier : http://www.bmx-forum.com/showthread.php?t=98044


----------



## Lizard.King (9. Januar 2008)

laber nich du auch?

ich bin einer der wenigen die sein mtb vorher nich fÃ¼r 1000â¬ aufgemotzt haben JUHUU


----------



## Weltmeister (9. Januar 2008)

jub , ich auch ;-)

wobei ich weiterhin bei mtb bleibe. bmx is mehr so 2 rad ,was aber hauptteils benutzt wird. nur wenns mal bigger wird ,d.h. ich irgendwo anders hinfahre nimm ich des.


----------



## alöx (9. Januar 2008)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> ich bin einer der wenigen die sein mtb vorher nich für 1000 aufgemotzt haben JUHUU


----------



## Lizard.King (9. Januar 2008)

Weltmeister schrieb:


> wobei ich weiterhin bei mtb bleibe. bmx is mehr so 2 rad ,was aber hauptteils benutzt wird. nur wenns mal bigger wird ,d.h. ich irgendwo anders hinfahre nimm ich des.




das haben vor dir schon seeehr viele gesagt 
"zweitrad was hauptteils genutzt" wird klingt schon so nach "naja für bikepark und dirt" und dann merkste auf einmal dass dirt aufm bmx auch mehr spass macht und ZACK WIEDER 2000 FÜRN ARSCH


----------



## Weltmeister (9. Januar 2008)

naja. bmx ist halt mehr für die city . und mit dirt un so mein ich eigentlich dirt und skatepark. für bikepark ma gugen, war bisher noch nie in wberg oder so.

aber ich werde zwei feine räder besitzten und wie ich langweilig bin schauen womit ich lust hab


----------



## vitag (9. Januar 2008)

Hier kannst Du die Speichenlänge berechnen

http://www.pijin.co.uk/spokeCalculator.jsp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltmeister (9. Januar 2008)

danke für den link, hab schon ma gemacht


----------



## simflex (10. Januar 2008)

hi, suche nen leichten !!!! rahmen und ne leichte gabel.

es grüßt der simon


----------



## Bike Lane (11. Januar 2008)

verkaufe mein bike! entweder komplett oder in einzelteile. einfach eine pm oder email schicke. dann hab ich auch noch eine profile kurbel rumliegen.






und einen fit s3 rahmen in 20,5 zoll mit abgesägten bremssockeln






alle teile sind noch in einem sehr guten zustand und wenig gefahren.


----------



## ToniL (14. Januar 2008)

suche leichte gabel


----------



## Sven06 (14. Januar 2008)

Ich verkaufe neue Knieschoner von We the People in L.

Preis:  schlagt etwas vor


----------



## Weltmeister (14. Januar 2008)

vitag schrieb:


> Hier kannst Du die Speichenlänge berechnen
> 
> http://www.pijin.co.uk/spokeCalculator.jsp



um es nochmal aktuell zu machen, berechnet der für wie viel loch?
und wie oft gekreuzt?weil ich brauch vorne wie hinten 36 loch 3 fach gekreuzt.

noch mal ot : Kaufe : Odyssey Hazard Lite einmal Chrom und einmal Schwarz in 36 loch.

neu , gebraucht, wen interessierts


----------



## alöx (14. Januar 2008)

www.dtswiss.com/SpokesCalc/Calculator.aspx


----------



## RISE (14. Januar 2008)

ToniL schrieb:


> suche leichte gabel



Es wäre optimal, wenn du bei Gesuchen noch irgendwelche Kriterien postest, z.B. ob 10 oder 14mm, minimale Schaftlänge etc.


----------



## Lizard.King (14. Januar 2008)

ich helf ihm mal, sie sollte rosa sein und 14mm ausfaller haben

sein schaft ist sehr kurz nehme ich mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (14. Januar 2008)

Ick suche wat mit 25T und stabil. So einen Tretstern oder wie das heißt.


----------



## Weltmeister (14. Januar 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> www.dtswiss.com/SpokesCalc/Calculator.aspx



steht weder noch was drinne was ich brauhce, die seite war mir bekannt, aber trotzdem schönen schrank


----------



## Dr. Dirt (14. Januar 2008)

Hätte hier noch nen gebrauchten grauen Salt lenker, für 15 inkl. Versand abzugeben, bilder kann ich machen...


----------



## alöx (14. Januar 2008)

Weltmeister schrieb:


> steht weder noch was drinne was ich brauhce, die seite war mir bekannt, aber trotzdem schönen schrank



Natürlich musst du den auch ausfüllen aber er ist auf Deutsch und berücksichtigt deine Kreuzungen sowie die Lochzahl.


----------



## Weltmeister (14. Januar 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> Natürlich musst du den auch ausfüllen aber er ist auf Deutsch und berücksichtigt deine Kreuzungen sowie die Lochzahl.


ach du heiliger messingnippel, das sind viele zahlen.

ich werd mich morgen mal dran machen und mir alles zusammen suchen

güdn obend noch


----------



## alöx (14. Januar 2008)

Soviel musst du gar nicht wissen. Anders kann eigentlich kein Rechner genau rechnen.

Edit: hab mir den von Pijin gerade erst angeschaut. Der macht doch alles wie er soll. Schlägt dir das Ergebnis doch auch für 3 und 4 fach gekreuzt vor. Was will man mehr.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich mich verrechnet habe oder einfach was Fehlinterpretiert... 











Wo liegt da der Fehler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltmeister (15. Januar 2008)

ahh, dann bedanke ich mich. 
ne nur wegen den daten der felgen meinte ich ,ich hätte mir jetz alles aus google oder so rausgesucht^^


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Januar 2008)

Verkaufe Automatic Bikes Viper 06 Rahmen
war mal blau aber umgelackt in Schwarz, hat soweit ich weiß eine kleine delle im Oberrohr(schau ich aber nochmal genauer nach)

Bilder werd ich Morgen mal einsetzen.

Preis denk ich mal so um die 90 euro


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Januar 2008)

Eine kleine Delle im Unterohr( seitlich)

Keine Grinds, nur Pegless gefahren worden(wegen Gewicht natürlich  )

http://s4.directupload.net/images/080119/s9vobzty.jpg

http://s4.directupload.net/images/080119/a7688hq4.jpg

http://s3.directupload.net/images/080119/8edhq89z.jpg

Hier ist nen kleiner "Optischer Mängel" keine Delle  

http://s3.directupload.net/images/080119/onx6pozx.jpg

Die Mid BB Lager gibts dazu, sind aber ehrlich gesagt total fertig.
Preis ist inkl. Steuersatz 90+ Versand 7Euro.


----------



## mazocher (20. Januar 2008)

mazocher schrieb:


> verkaufe easternbikes reaper 2007 orange, 20,5 tt , 2,39kg
> spanish bb ingrieter headset
> http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=442339
> 
> 100 euronen




verkaufe immer noch


----------



## kimpel (22. Januar 2008)

moin,
da bmx nicht meine welt ist, hÃ¤tte ich fÃ¼r euch
eine Odyssey Caliper Brake 1999 mit Hebel, Innenzug und Aussenzug(fÃ¼r hinten zu kurz), 2verschieden lange montagebolzen

Neu, nur einmal montiert und unbenutzt!
15â¬ inkl. Versand


----------



## EasternRider10 (22. Januar 2008)

Bremshebel:
Diatech Goldfinger in Schwarz für rechts TOP!!

Mantel: Kenda K-Rad dirt bereifung..


----------



## EchoPure (23. Januar 2008)

Hey habe hier ein gut ehaltenes wenig Gefahrenes Federal Function 24 zu verkaufen!
Neupreis ohne Pegs, Demolition Bremskabel und Kool Stops liegt bei 500.
Da es aber typische Gebrauchsspuren hat(kleinere Kratzer und abgschuffelter Lack durchs Bremskabel) und 2 Jahre alt ist möchte ich noch so 400 haben .
Preis ist VERHANDELBAR!
Also bei interesse einfach PM.

http://www.picupload.net/s-a93346c29...0b0e65-jpg.php
http://www.picupload.net/s-2e37d8feb...376874-jpg.php
http://www.picupload.net/s-a412f4492...eb35c4-jpg.php
http://www.picupload.net/s-656fb50f0...a6fcfc-jpg.php

Mehr bilder auf anfrage.
Und es wird vorher auch noch sauber gemacht und wenn etwas gemacht werden muss wird es noch gemacht!!!
Greez Kay


----------



## vitag (23. Januar 2008)

Genau, verkauf endlich den Hobel und kauf Dir bei uns ein ordentliches BMX  

Grüße ulli


----------



## EchoPure (24. Januar 2008)

EchoPure schrieb:


> Hey habe hier ein gut ehaltenes wenig Gefahrenes Federal Function 24 zu verkaufen!
> Neupreis ohne Pegs, Demolition Bremskabel und Kool Stops liegt bei 500.
> Da es aber typische Gebrauchsspuren hat(kleinere Kratzer und abgschuffelter Lack durchs Bremskabel) und 2 Jahre alt ist möchte ich noch so 400 haben .
> Preis ist VERHANDELBAR!
> ...




okay ich geh noch mal mit dem Preis runter 350 + Porto

Preis ist VERHANDELBAR!


----------



## Son (24. Januar 2008)

Son schrieb:


> verkaufe eine Kink Gabel (die die am Transition Komplettrad dran ist), 12mm Ausfaller mit Adapter auf 10mm, Schaft ungekürzt, inkl. Topcap und Versand 30



falls noch einer eine nicht allzu leichte gabel sucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (24. Januar 2008)

hier mal der link von meinen anzeingen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=32014

vielleicht ist ja für den ein oder anderen etwas dabei. weitere sachen folgen.


----------



## Stirni (26. Januar 2008)

siehe signatur


----------



## wagi (27. Januar 2008)

verkaufe ein goldenes fouriers tornado mit noch allen 36 zähnen.
pm oder icq.
preis is vhb.
mfg


----------



## speedkauboy (28. Januar 2008)

Moinsen,

was haltet Ihr hiervon?
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Performer-DYN...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Hertener (28. Januar 2008)

oldschool - was für Retro-Fans 

Ist hier aber nicht der richtige Thread.


----------



## sebseb (30. Januar 2008)

will hier jemand Club Roost D-2 Pedale mit 1/2 Zoll Gewinde? Abnehmbarer 2ter Käfig, Industrielager, Herausschraubbare Pins, CNC Alu-Body.Neu in der Verpackung für 25,-
Gruß  -seb.


----------



## steelo (31. Januar 2008)

Hab ´nen WTP 4Seasons 2008 schwarz abzugeben. Nagelneu. War´n Fehlkauf.
Preis: 650,- (UPE 730,-).

Gruß


----------



## BMXFORFUN (31. Januar 2008)

Jo verkaufe mein Bike. Es wird komplett oder einzeln verkauft.

Partlist:
Frame â Mac Neil Jay Miron	
Fork -  Felt Dirt Fork		
Bars -  Wethepeople Helium
Barends - Odi
Stem -  Factory of Madness
Grips â Odi Longnecks
Headset -  A-Head 
Seatpost Clamp -  Demolition
Seatpost -  Demolition
Seat  - Eastern Bikes Tight Ass
Rear Wheel â Odyssey 10 T Backwheel    
Front Wheel â No name
Cranks -   Primo Powerbite               
Pedals -    Primo
Sprocket -   Superstar Pimp Sprocket
Chain -    KMC
Brakes -   Odyssey Evolver
Cables -   Odyssey Linear Slic Cable
Tyres -     Front: Demoltion Trail Slayer Back: Flybikes Campillera


Bilder:













icq:392995877
msn: [email protected]

am liebsten komplett. Wenn es einzeln weggeht. dann sollte alles weggehn


----------



## Deleted 5247 (31. Januar 2008)

Mein gutes altes Dyno BMX: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=91612&sort=1&cat=5&page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dope Man (3. Februar 2008)

Ja, hät ein paar Sachen zu verkaufen!!

1. Felt Ethic 04´er  Rahmen (US BB; 4130 CrMo; 20") schon gut gebraucht aber seht selbst!!
2. Felt Lenker vom Ethic
3. Tektro Bremshebel (rechts und links)
4. Felt Vorbau
5. Felt 2-Bolt Sattelklemme
6. Voxom Kettenblatt mit 44 Zähnen
7. Masterparts Sattel mit oder ohne sattelstange
8. Primo Dirt Monster Kevlar mit verstärkter Seitenwand; ziemlich robust!! (Ventil gibts nicht dazu)
9. Odyssey Linear Slic (ungekürzt)

jo Preise macht ihr .. 

bin ja mal gespannt ob jemand interesse hat.....weitere bilder gibts auf anfrage!!

hier die Bilder:






























jo lg....Matze

einfach per pm melden


----------



## BMXFORFUN (5. Februar 2008)

Es wird  nur noch der Rahmen und die Gabel verkauft.
Geht sehr Billig weg.













icq:392995877
msn: [email protected]


----------



## Imre (5. Februar 2008)

Falls wer ein gerocktes BMX günstig abzugeben hat, für die ersten BMX Versuche meinerseits.... Ihc hätte interesse. Lack darf gerne schonfertig sein, von mir aus auch dellen. Keine risse...

Gruß
David


----------



## EchoPure (6. Februar 2008)

EchoPure schrieb:


> okay ich geh noch mal mit dem Preis runter 350 + Porto
> 
> Preis ist VERHANDELBAR!



Es können auch einzelne Teile verkauft werden!


----------



## padde-rockt (6. Februar 2008)

^^


----------



## Moshcore (7. Februar 2008)

Habe hier 4 Freedom Ausgaben 
Sommer 94,Herbst 94, Winter 94 und Aug.Sept. 96, dazu nen alten Volume Katalog, einen noch viel älteren Rabbit Bmx Katalog, nen GT/Sport Import Katalog von 98, und nen Titus aus 98, wer mir nen fairen Preis macht bekommt noch nen Kompressor für den Zigarettenanzünder dazu der is nagelneu. Also meldet euch bei mir. Am besten Per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (7. Februar 2008)

sorry aber du verkaufst kataloge von 98? 
haben die schon kult-status oder was ist los?


----------



## l0st (7. Februar 2008)

gibt leute die sammeln so nen krahms.
btw: 3pc fit kurbel abzugeben.


----------



## Moshcore (7. Februar 2008)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> sorry aber du verkaufst kataloge von 98?
> haben die schon kult-status oder was ist los?



es gibt menschen die fahren schon so lange Rad und die sammeln dann sachen von früher und ein GT Katalog is schon was geiles aus der Zeit so als Erinnerung an früher. Und warum musst du eigentlich immer kritisieren was ich schreibe??? Irgendein Problem???


----------



## Lizard.King (9. Februar 2008)

ne keine probleme fands nur seltsam


----------



## EasternRider10 (10. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe mein Hinteres Laufrad!
Besteht aus:
-Odyssey Hazart lite Felgenring
-Seshin Hummertime Casseten Nabe 11t!
-Speichen weiß ich jezt nicht.

Zur Felge:

Zustand der Felge ist so lala.Die Seitenwände sind nicht mehr im besten Zustand.
Aber stört auf keinen fall das fahren. Bremsen ist auch noch möglich!
Die Hohlkammer ist dagegen noch in guten Zustand! Sind nur sehr wenige kleine Kratzer drauf.

Zur Nabe:

Nabe befindet sich noch in einen Super Zustand. Es ist ein 11 t ritzel verbaut.
Das Klackern der Nabe ist ein verdammt geiles geräusch bei der Nabe. Sie ist nicht so
leise wie andere Naben.
Die Demoliton und Proper Sachen passen auch an die Nabe. Also es sollte keine Probleme auftreten.
Ansonsten dann Seshin-Bikes anschreiben.
Die Achse der Nabe ist etwas beschädigt. Also das Gewinde ist nicht mehr 
so inordnung. Jedoch lassen sich noch die Muttern ohne Probleme draufschrauben

Zu den Speichen:

Speichen sind noch ok. Manche sind etwas angegrindet. 

Gesamt:

Felge hat keine Seitenschläge! Oder Dellen im Felgenring.
Das Laufrad kann man ohne Probleme fahren!
Es kann sein das 1 oder 2 8er drinne sind die man jedoch rauszentrieren kann.

Wenn jemand noch fragen hat, der soll Fragen!

Hier bilder:













PS: Verkaufe auch noch ein WeThePeople Supreme 30t Kettenblatt. Also wenn ihr beides kauft, dann habt ihr eine sehr gute Übersetzungen  von 2.7! (30/11)
Bilder vom Kettenblatt bei interesse.


----------



## Stirni (12. Februar 2008)

rest siehe signatur
Preise VHB!
Odyssey Wombolt Kurbel schwarz 160â¬
Superstar PIMP Kettenblatt 28T 35â¬

Also wie gesagt das inner  Sig auchwenn interesse einfach PM


----------



## ToniL (12. Februar 2008)

a


----------



## Stirni (12. Februar 2008)

b


----------



## DaPhreak (14. Februar 2008)

Huhu,

ich verkaufe ein paar sehr hochwertige BMX Teile von KCNC.

Alle Infos gibt's hier

CNC gefräste U-Brakes. Set vorne und hinten






CNC gefräste U-Brake. Nur hinten





Kurbeln 175mm schwarz





Kurbeln 170mm Chrom





Trial Kurbel


----------



## Lizard.King (18. Februar 2008)

SUCHE

25 doer 27 t sprocket, dazu ne halflink kette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (19. Februar 2008)

hÃ¤tte 28T 

Achja Odyssey Wombolt Kurbel 130â¬
schwarz und zustand gebraucht


----------



## DaPhreak (21. Februar 2008)

DaPhreak schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ich verkaufe ein paar sehr hochwertige BMX Teile von KCNC.
> 
> ...



Alle Preise gesenkt! Zuschlagen!


----------



## Harry's onFord (21. Februar 2008)

Also, ich stelle hier im Auftrag eines Freundes sein Rahmen rein. 
Grund: Er ist nicht so dem Netz verfallen wie wir und hat mich deshalb darum gebeten.

Es handelt sich um einen weißen Subrosa Pandora, hat 21tt, MID BB, Internal Headset, 2,21kg, ist jungfreuliche 3Monate alt und extrem wenig gefahren.














Preis soll bei 250,- liegen aber dafür dann inclusive Versand, bei der restlichen abwicklung bitte: ICQ:400299430 oder Mobile:015112444974


----------



## BMXFORFUN (21. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe meinen Mac Neil Jay Miron Frame! Geht für 45 + Versand raus! 

Wer Interesse hat:
Bilder unter pm oder
icq.392995877
msn: [email protected]


----------



## YoKris (23. Februar 2008)

Zum Verkauf steht 1 Satz GT Mags inkl. Reifen.

Sehr wenig gefahren, nur ein bißchen staubig. Preis Verhandlungssache.









//yo


----------



## Master_P (24. Februar 2008)

verkauf:

vorderrad: odyssey hazzard lite auf vandero 36° guter zustand,lager laufen gut und komplett schwarz matt lackiert

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3202-12-jpg.html

reifen: odyssey path tire 1.85 guter zustand

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3202-14-jpg.html

sattelstütze: fit i-beam gekürzt auf 6cm,guter zustand

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3202-15-jpg.html

lenker: nagelneuer terrible-one 00b paul buchanan sig. bar in schwarz matt lackiert,nie gefahren,ungekürzt und war noch nich montiert.8,25" hoch.

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3202-13-jpg.html 

khe twiggy light schlauch neu

und lotek nightwolf größe 44,5 auch wie neu


----------



## Flaschenfahrrad (25. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe schweren herzens mein BMX...  

Eastern Bikes Ace of Spades

http://picasaweb.google.de/Flaschenfahrrad/UnbenanntesAlbum

Beim bike liegt ein neuer Mantel, 2 pegs, und ein helm bei.  

VB: 300+Versand

Kontakt: E-Mail: [email protected]  ICQ: 239378286


----------



## gmozi (25. Februar 2008)

^^ Woher kommste denn?


----------



## Flaschenfahrrad (26. Februar 2008)

NRW... nähe münster... why?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nepommuck (26. Februar 2008)

verkaufe mein fit s3 bmx aus zeitgründen. super zustand.
schau einfach in den bikemarkt


----------



## mazocher (26. Februar 2008)

verkaufe easternbikes reaper von 2007 in orange 20,5 tt


----------



## l0st (26. Februar 2008)

Immernoch die Kurbel,jetzt günstiger für den ersten ders auch wirklich nimmt.


----------



## Stirni (26. Februar 2008)

siehe signatur...
und 2x Animal GLH reifen mit 97% profil...
Teile für den ersten der sich meldet und nimmt billiger!


----------



## Master_P (28. Februar 2008)

verkaufe odyssey senior black denim seat


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. Februar 2008)

Auch siehe Signatur.
Zu den einzelnen Parts...
*Hindenburg*: So gut wie verkauft.
*Horst Vorbau*: In absolut gutem Zustand!
*Supra G Hinterrad *- siehe Infos  Driver ist noch in gutem Zustand, Felge ebenfalls, wie gesagt hat ein bisschen Spiel irgendwo in der Achse. Beim Fahren absolut nicht zu bemerken. Sehr geiler Sound der Nabe.
*KHE Vorderrad*: 2005er Hure Nabe mit hohem Flansch, Wahnsinnslager. LÃ¤uft 1a.
*Sattelkombo*: GekÃ¼rzte, leichte KHE Prismatic StÃ¼tze in Verbindung mit einem selber bezogenen WTP Slim Seat. Bezug bis auf eine kleine Stelle top. 
*Barends*: Konka schon weg. WTP Titan Barends sehen sehr edel aus, haben ein paar Kratzer, sind dafÃ¼r leicht und bei nem NP von 20 Euro kannste auch nix sagen...
*Gabel*: Kleine Gebrauchsspuren, aber nix verbogen. Leicht. Evtl. schon verkauft 
*Sprocket*: WunderschÃ¶nes, leichtes Blatt von Fouriers, jeder zweite Zahn ist abgeflacht. Garantiert einen leichteren Lauf der Kette, sieht schÃ¶n aus und machts natÃ¼rlich auch leichter. Neupreis 49,95 â¬. Super erhalten da fast nicht gefahren.

Zuschlagen! Fotos gibts auf Anfrage, wie gesagt.

edit...Falls jemand an einem gebrauchten KHE Butler Frame mit Coladose vorne interessiert ist, kriegt ihn fÃ¼r echt gÃ¼nstig und eine Hombre U-Brake mit Kool Stop Supra B gleich dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (29. Februar 2008)

nochmal billiger: 
|
v


----------



## clemensM (1. März 2008)

l0st schrieb:


> Immernoch die Kurbel,jetzt günstiger für den ersten ders auch wirklich nimmt.



keine lust zu blättern, was hast du für Kurbeln im Angebot? Suche dringend was, am besten Euro-bb.


----------



## Schenz (1. März 2008)

verkaufe nen Salt / WeThePeople Lenker in schwarz.
War auf meinem 4seasons Komplettrad drauf... sind ein paar kratzer von der bremse drauf aber sonst neu-nie gefahren! höhe 7,5".


----------



## .nOx (1. März 2008)

clemensM schrieb:


> keine lust zu blättern, was hast du für Kurbeln im Angebot? Suche dringend was, am besten Euro-bb.



ist neh dreiteilige fit
man hätte aber auch auf Bikemarktanzeigen klicken können


----------



## blkmrkt (1. März 2008)

FSA Titanachse:




Eastern Bikes Pro Crank:




Profile Imperial 28t Rot:




Knight Bikes Titan Schrauben für Profile Kurbeln:




Fly Bikes Ruben Pedals:


----------



## gmozi (1. März 2008)

Preise gibt es dafür auch?


----------



## blkmrkt (1. März 2008)

Nee keine genauen, mach halt mal ne vorschlag.


----------



## gmozi (1. März 2008)

Als *Verkäufer* sollte man in der Regel über den Zustand der Ware und damit auch über deren Wert recht genau bescheid wissen. Von daher halte ich es für angebracht, wenn der Verkäufer auch direkt nen Preis nennt, denn sonst könnte man schnell denken der Verkäufer hofft auf eine höheres Gebot als der Zustand der Ware es eigentlich rechtfertigt ;-)

Kurbel würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Stirni (1. März 2008)

wäre an der achse interessiert


----------



## FoFo 007 (3. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich suche dringend ein BMX Kettenblatt !
Es sollte so zwischen 28 und 34 Zähne haben...
Ausgeben würde ich max 10, da es nur eine Art übergang ist.

Würde mich über Angebote freuen 

MfG Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flaschenfahrrad (4. März 2008)

Super Eastern Ace of Spades

Nie größere schäden gewesen....
Selten gefahren....
Rahmen weder verzogen noch gebrochen...
Original Lack...
20,5 Oberrohr...
12,5 kg...
Gebe 2 Pegs dazu und einen neuen Mantel wenn nötig noch einen Helm...



http://picasaweb.google.de/Flaschenf...benanntesAlbum


Preis 300 inkl Versand!


Kontakt : ICQ : 239378286


Bike muss bis 18.03 verkauft sein!!!


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2008)

@ Flaschenfahrrad:

Hatte dich ja auch bei ICQ geaddet und wollte dich nochmal nach Daten/Angaben zur Kurbel fragen


----------



## Flaschenfahrrad (4. März 2008)

Ja dann Adde mich mal neu... aber das bike wird auch nur GANZ verkauft


----------



## Stirni (5. März 2008)

*hust* 

sig unzo


----------



## Master_P (5. März 2008)

bei mir sind nur noch sattelstütze(fit i-beam),sattel(odyssey senior black denim),reifen(odyssey path 1.85) und khe twiggy schlauch da


----------



## Son (5. März 2008)

ich hab noch immer ne kink komplettrad gabel da und nen kink sattel mit stÃ¼tze (kein pivotal, 10â¬)


----------



## gmozi (5. März 2008)

Was würdest Du denn fürn Sattel+Stütze haben wollen?


----------



## Son (5. März 2008)

meinste mich? nen zehner + versand, stütze ist aber sehr kurz


----------



## Master_P (6. März 2008)

Master_P schrieb:


> bei mir sind nur noch sattelstütze(fit i-beam),sattel(odyssey senior black denim),reifen(odyssey path 1.85) und khe twiggy schlauch da



...so nur noch reifen da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (6. März 2008)

Son schrieb:


> meinste mich? nen zehner + versand, stütze ist aber sehr kurz



Was genau bedeutet denn "sehr kurz" ? Nicht son Ministumpen oder?


----------



## Son (7. März 2008)

naja, ist vielleicht so 10cm lang


----------



## wannabe (7. März 2008)

ich verkaufe meine signatur


----------



## gmozi (7. März 2008)

Son schrieb:


> naja, ist vielleicht so 10cm lang



Schade, das ist auf jeden Fall zu kurz


----------



## AerO (7. März 2008)

Verkaufe (wenn interesse besteht):

S&M Pitchfork XLT in schwarz, 10mm. gabel wurde im sommer 2006 gekauft und seitdem pegless und ohne grinds gefahren. verletzungsbedingt konnte ich 2007 sehr wenig fahren, also wurde das ding im endeffekt vielleicht ein jahr bewegt. gefahren bin ich damit ausschließlich park, sie hat also kaum harte landungen o.ä. wegstecken müssen. optisch sieht sie bis auf ein paar schmierer im lack aus wie neu, kaum bzw keine kratzer, die bis aufs material gehen. den schaft habe ich soweit gekürzt, sodass sie bei internal headset ohne spacer gefahren werden kann. 
np ist 170,-, angebote bitte per pm oder email!


----------



## Trialstriker (10. März 2008)

Hi leuts 
bin eigendlich ausm trial-bereich aber habe mich hier mal reingetraut.
ich wollte für einen kumpel ein bike verkaufen und hab gedacht bevor ich den krempel bei ebay reinstelle schau ich mal hier rein
http://www.vertical-bikes.com/gross/son_of_sam1.jpg
is dieses bike nur seins is 1 jahr alt und hat V-brakes und es ist ein kleines kettenblatt drauf gibt aber ien großes dazu!
wenn sich jemand dafür interessiert soll er sich melden einfach ne pn 

thx an euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (10. März 2008)

Falscher Bereich. Verschenk es bei eBay oder bring es besser gleich zum Schrottplatz.   

sic


----------



## Lizard.King (10. März 2008)

ich würde es gerne mal mit dem großen kettenblatt sehen


----------



## l0st (13. März 2008)

Hab ne Gabel von meinem Fit Komplettrad abzugeben,1200gramm.
Schon paar mal lackiert sollte man also mal neu machen,dafÃ¼r maximal 6Monate alt und 10mm Ausfallenden mit so Adaptern.
50 â¬ VHB.


----------



## mazocher (13. März 2008)

verkaufe immernoch mein easternbikes reaper von 2007 in orange 20,5 tt!


----------



## WaldChiller (15. März 2008)

Suche Campagnolo Headset Außendurchmesser 41,8 mm !


----------



## l0st (17. März 2008)

Sunday V1 Metallic rot 21" mit Gyro Tabs abzugeben.

Fit Gabel


----------



## Mobbel (18. März 2008)

hat jemand hübsches, günstiges und leichtes rad für mich? bitte darum.


----------



## Stirni (19. März 2008)

sig=billiger!


----------



## CannondaleENO (19. März 2008)

Ich hab nochn wtp addict mit bissl anderen parts !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOS-Trial (19. März 2008)

Verkaufe 286gramm leichte Plattform Pedale...

Bikemarkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CannondaleENO (19. März 2008)

suche 28t kettenblatt in schwarz !????

ICQ : 432316055


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2008)

siehe Bikemarkt.


----------



## lennarth (19. März 2008)

wieso verkaufst du's?


----------



## l0st (19. März 2008)

Bekommt was tolles neues in 4 zoll mehr

BTW:Sunday v1 grau+gabel=150â¬


----------



## lennarth (19. März 2008)

achso..
wobei ich die tolle Erfahrung gemacht hab dass große räder nich so toll und wendig sind wie bmx..
mfg


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2008)

Klar isses nich so wendig, aber komm einfach auf 24" besser klar.

Aber hier is der Verkaufsthread, diskutiert wird wo anders.


----------



## paule_p2 (22. März 2008)

*Odyssey Monolever Small*

normale Gebrauchsspuren, funktioniert einwandfrei.








15 ink.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. März 2008)

Suche KHE REifen. So Leicht wie geht !

Ambesten KHE Premium Mac-1 Flatland.
Wenn nicht geht auch Reifen bis 350 Gramm.
Ambesten mit Bild und Preisvorstellung.

Wenn ich bis Dienstag nichts gefunden habe Bestell ich was im Shop  

Amschnellsten zuerreichen bei ICQ: 489135280
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## DaPhreak (23. März 2008)

So, jetzt alles bei eBay: Plonk


DaPhreak schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ich verkaufe ein paar sehr hochwertige BMX Teile von KCNC.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspakeks (23. März 2008)

suche khe lolita hr nabe 36 loch oder die hure 36 loch
am besten wär die nabe eingespeicht in der proper color felge in blau 
also wenn jemand zufällig das hr verkauft


----------



## scott yz0 (23. März 2008)

da ich am wochenende Ã¶fters bei meinem vater bin und ned jedes mal mei rad mitschleppen kann brauch ich nochn zweitrad. soll nur zum dorf bissl rumdÃ¼sen und technik Ã¼ben sein (manuals, bunnyhops und son kram gegen die langeweile) sollte allerdings ne ansatzweise gute kurbel haben (so ab eastern electron) und ned soooo schwer sein (ich sag mal 13,5kg max.)

die schlechte nachricht zuerst: hab nur 150â¬ max.

jetz die gute nachricht: hab einiges an guten teilen Ã¼brig also darf auch fehlen:

kettenblatt (vorrausgesetzt 22mm kurbelachse)
hinterrad
lenker
pedalen

ansonsten muss alles da sein.. also falls jemand sowas hat (z.b. billiges eastern bmx oder wtp oder sowas her damit... wenns ne 22mm kurbelachse is macht mir a so ne pizateller-Ã¼bersetzung nix aus da i n 36er kb und n hr mit 13t Ã¼brig hab.

will damit aber schon fahren.. also kein billig-felt oder ebay mÃ¼ll!


----------



## Stirni (24. März 2008)

immernoch sig...jetzt wieder billiger


----------



## carretta (24. März 2008)

Tausche 24" Dirt/Street von 24Seven gegen ein "gleichwertiges BMX"

Hab das Bike Zusammen gebaut und bin ach schon ne weile mit unterwegs aber ich will jetzt auf BMX umsteigen.

Auf dem Bild ist das Bike noch Neu und ohne Kratzer. Hab gerade kein aktuelles Bild hier.

Teile:

Rahmen:   24Seven Darkangel V24
Kurbel:     24Seven
Pedalen:   24seven
Vorbau:    24seven
Sprocket: Tree Sprocket 25T
Gabel:      Marzocchi DJ 2 2007 QR20
Laufräder: Revel Color Wheel mit weißen Speichen 10T
Lenker:     Atomlab ???
Bremse:    Only HR Hope Mono M4
Satellst.:  Nc17 impertor 2 oder so
Sattel:     Eastern Logo Seat (ist aber schon ziemlich im eimer)
Griffe:      United
Kette:      Shadow inspired Black (weiß nich genau wie die heisst)

Wie ihr seht ein recht solides Bike. Wobei man noch einiges verändern könnte was ich ja schon immer mal vor hatte. zb.: stattelstange könnt man ne andere verwenden. (und sattel sowieso)

Der ganze aufbau hat mich knapp über 2000 Zettel gekostet. 
Das Bike hat schon ziemlich viele Gebrauchspuren die aber nur optisch sind.
Aktuelle Bilder schicke ich per Nachfrage.

Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Angebote die auch ca gleichwertig mit meinem Bike sind.


So, hier das Bild:


----------



## gmozi (25. März 2008)

> Der ganze aufbau hat mich knapp über 2000 Zettel gekostet.



Na dann biete ich Dir mal 1500 Zettel inkl. Versand an ;-)
Hast Du eine bestimmte Vorliebe bei den Zetteln? Kariert? Liniert? Ganz ohne? Oder gar Post Its?


----------



## gmozi (25. März 2008)

Glaubst Du im ernst, jemand der nen BMX fÃ¼r 2000 â¬ haut, tauscht das gegen nen Dirtbike? Verkauf das lieber und schau dann, dass Du Dir von dem ErlÃ¶s nen gutes BMX aufbaust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carretta (25. März 2008)

Ich will ja kein bmx fÃ¼r 2000â¬ haben denn soviel ist mein bike nun auch nicht mehr wert. Ich wollte es ja erstmal so probieren und wenn es nicht hinhaut verkauf ich es.


----------



## dewalt (26. März 2008)

Moins. bin auf der Suche nach nem 17er Ritzel für mittlere Ketten und soll schön klingen, ist nicht fürs BMX, sondern fürn singlespeeder. veilleicht hat jemand noch eins über?


----------



## Stirni (27. März 2008)

HR is weg .


----------



## BMXdriver (27. März 2008)

verkaufe unter umstÃ¤nden des bike hier ist 24" ist in einem top Zustand!!!

Partlist:
Rahmen: Revell 250r  (349,00â¬)
Gabel: Identiti Rebate (179,00â¬)
Lenker: NPJ Wonderbar  (59,00â¬)
Vorbau: Odyssey Elementary  (69,95â¬)
Bremse: Shimano deore  (79,95â¬)
Sattel: Fit eccd  (35,00â¬)
StÃ¼tze: Snafu J-bar(36,90â¬)
Sattelklemme: Revell (24,95â¬)
Pedalen: ka  (10,00?â¬)
Kurbel: 24seven Slacker  (199,95â¬)
Kettenblatt: Animal lite 24t(mein liebstes kettenblatt)  (59,95â¬)
Felge vorne: Sun single track  (39,95â¬)
Nabe vorne: Shimano Deore mit studs  (35,99â¬)
Speichen: NPJ(weiÃ ich ent genau)  (16,95â¬)
Felge hinten: Sun singel track  (39,95â¬)
Nabe hinten: Revell SS 10t driver  (149,99â¬)
Speichen: DK  9weiÃ ich net genau)(12,99â¬)
MÃ¤ntel: Maxxis holly Roller.(bald Kenda NPJ)  (40,00euroâ¬)



..das ist ein Ã¤lteres bild..aber es hat sich ja net so viel verÃ¤ndert





http://www.bmxfiles.com/pic.php?id=471684d6c43cfc529b30d600113dae63


angebote macht ihr...

*Wozu gibts hier eigentlich den Bikemarkt? Das ist das BMX Forum und hier ist definitiv nicht der Platz, an dem jeder seine Mountainbikes verkauft. Wenns wenigstens noch irgendwas mit BMX zu tun hÃ¤tte, aber verkaufen und dann auch nur unter UmstÃ¤nden ist eine klare Angelegenheit fÃ¼r den Bikemarkt.

-RISE- *


----------



## Richarbdmx (27. März 2008)

Ich verkaufe mein Sunday BMX
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=102886


----------



## gmozi (29. März 2008)

Richarbdmx schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe mein Sunday BMX
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=102886



Ich wÃ¼rde eventuell mal Bilder vom aktuellen Zustand machen.
Denn so wie das auf dem Bild aussieht, wÃ¤re jeder, der Dir fÃ¼r das Bike mehr als 100 â¬ gibt nen Idiot. Egal was fÃ¼r Parts dran sind ...


----------



## $TrEEt_EmO (29. März 2008)

Hi, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer "leichten" (unter 1000g) Kurbel. Sie sollte wenn möglich schwarz sein (weiß wäre auch ok) in gutem Zustandt und mit Lager. Lager sollte ein US BB sein. Vllt. hat ja Jemand was in der Art und möchtes auch noch loswerden 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## gmozi (30. März 2008)

^^ Da würde ich mich direkt als Suchender mit anschliessen. Auch wenn die Kurbel für mich nicht unbedingt umter 1000g sein muss


----------



## .nOx (30. März 2008)

ich suche nen schönen vorbau


----------



## wastom (31. März 2008)

Verkaufe einen S&M Redneck XLT Vorbau in schwarz, sehr guter Zustand, ca. ein halbes Jahr alt. Wird nur verkauft weil ich nen blauen Vorbau bekommen habe. 
Gewicht: 307g
Neupreis: 69,95
Verkaufe den Vorbau für 45 incl Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (1. April 2008)

Kurbel hat sich erledigt ;-)

*SUCHE* recht dringend US-BB Lager mit Schalen passend für *20mm* Achsen.


----------



## carretta (1. April 2008)

Ich hab glaub ich noch welche.

Das sind welche wenn man sie aus den schalen nimmt hat MID BB.

Wenn du die meinst dann hab ich noch 2 stück.


----------



## derFisch (2. April 2008)

ich willn vorbau. in leicht und kniefreundlich bitte.


----------



## wastom (2. April 2008)

derFisch schrieb:


> ich willn vorbau. in leicht und kniefreundlich bitte.


Nimm gefälligst meinen!


----------



## Trailst4R (2. April 2008)

Hab noch nen Demolition F1 Stem.


----------



## gmozi (3. April 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Suche ne Nabe fürs Hinterrad mit folgenden Merkmalen:
> 
> - 14mm Achse
> - Industrielager
> ...



Irgendwie gerade wieder aktuell


----------



## Trailst4R (3. April 2008)

gsport plegs 10/14mm combo neu und ungefahrn


----------



## Dnoizer (4. April 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Irgendwie gerade wieder aktuell



Hab hier noch eine Odyssey Cassette in schwarz RHD 48 Loch liegen.
Müsste dafür auch noch den passenden Steck- Driver mit den
Zahnkränzen 12-16t + 10t OPC Driver haben.


----------



## gmozi (4. April 2008)

^^ PN sag ich da mal  Schade 



gmozi schrieb:


> Suche ne Nabe fürs Hinterrad mit folgenden Merkmalen:
> 
> - 14mm Achse *ungekürzt* oder nur rechts gekürzt
> - Industrielager
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schenz (4. April 2008)

ich such ne ordentliche Bremse, hat noch wer eine rumliegen?


----------



## Benh00re (5. April 2008)

steht zum verkauf (RAHMEN)


----------



## ChristophK (6. April 2008)

Folgendes muß raus:

KHE Ninja Kettenblatt 28T Preis VHB

Primo Hula-Hoop 48l Chrom (Chromschicht ist schon ziemlich fertig, felge läuft sonst 1a) Preis VHB

Eastern Pro Lenker 7,5" hoch 5" upsweep 12" backsweep auf 59cm gekürzt Preis VHB

Bilder der Teile kann ich noch machen. Bei Interesse und weiteren Infos einfach email an [email protected].
Macht einfach Angebote.


----------



## Stirni (6. April 2008)

sig 
hazard nabe is weg


----------



## simflex (8. April 2008)

VERKAUFE KHE REVERSE LAUFRAD.

- fast neu. auf dem bild etwas dreckig. lÃ¤uft super.
- 36 h
- RHD
- Schwarz
- lila Spacer wie auf den bildern zu sehen anstatt nem schwarzen.


- schwarze billg felge (Ã¤hnlich SunBlackBox, aber nicht sicher) plus silberne speichen gebe ich dann dazu fÃ¼r nen 10ner. ist dann so wie ihrs auf den bildern seht. ansonsten halt nur der coaster.

115â¬ fÃ¼rn coaster. 125â¬ fÃ¼rs lr. jeweils incl versand.













bei interesse ne pn oder icq 284407930


----------



## simflex (8. April 2008)

Schenz schrieb:


> ich such ne ordentliche Bremse, hat noch wer eine rumliegen?



hombre?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott yz0 (8. April 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=104941&sort=1&cat=5&page=1

mei radl wird verkauft


----------



## Deleted 5247 (10. April 2008)

Hier biete ich mein GT Dyno Compe BMX an - größere Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum.

Das Rad ist gebraucht und hat an ein paar Stellen etwas Flugrost.

Griffe, Bremszug vorne, Kette, Bremsbeläge und das Fett in der hinteren Nabe sind neu.

Ausstattung:
- Dyno Compe Cromo Rahmen, Gabel, Lenker, Sattelstütze
- GT Vorbau, Reifen, Sattel, Pedale, Kettenblatt, Kurbel
- SST Oryg Rotor
- Dia Compe Bulldog Bremsen

Preis: 99,- Euro

Versand: 11,80 Euro mit iloxx


----------



## Agent Schmidt (10. April 2008)

coole idee ne schallplate als kettenblatt zu benutzn XD


----------



## Hertener (10. April 2008)

Ach komm, dafür hast'e vorne Micro-Pegs!


----------



## ZoMa (13. April 2008)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> gsport plegs 10/14mm combo neu und ungefahrn



Hast PM Freundchen


----------



## Estoniaclan (13. April 2008)

an alle die noch nen leichten vorbau suchen

hab hier noch nen nagelneuen, nie verbauten DLD stem. 

Farbe ist burgundy 
Gewicht laut parano: 297 gr 

65 inkl versand. 
Wie gesagt ist nagel neu. Sogar OVP.


----------



## Bike Lane (13. April 2008)

hab ein paar sachen im bikemarkt drin: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=32014


----------



## Dnoizer (14. April 2008)

Und ich suche eine Profile Mini für vorne, farbe egal,
Hauptsache alles ist noch fit.

Hab desweiteren noch eine Odyssey RHD Nabe in schwarz + 10t
Driver anzubieten. Ach ja, das ganze in 48 loch


----------



## Son (14. April 2008)

verkaufe gabel, bremse und kurbel von flybikes! checkt bikemarkt!


----------



## Stirni (15. April 2008)

hazard nabe is wieder drin...HR is raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (15. April 2008)

ich suche einen leichten vorbau


----------



## Dnoizer (15. April 2008)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> ich suche einen leichten vorbau



Hab nen Flybikes Mosca oder Malaga liegen.
Weiß jetzt nicht so aus dem Stand, welcher von beiden
es ist. Der Vorbau ist in "Titan", sprich in silber und wäre
mit Gyro-Platte+Originalkarton. Bis auf einigen leichten
Kratzern, ist das Teil in nem super Zustand.


----------



## gmozi (15. April 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> hazard nabe is wieder drin...HR is raus



Ja dann schick die Nabe mal rüber


----------



## Bampedi (15. April 2008)

ody dirt pro gabel schwarz neu unverbaut
wer sie will..


----------



## bekr (16. April 2008)

zu verkaufen ein seltenes DRIVE Technololgies 3D 43zahn zahnrad mit auswuchtendendem stern


----------



## Estoniaclan (16. April 2008)

o hier könnta nagelneue T-shirts ergattern.
Wurden noch nie getragen. Nagelneu. Riechen auch so.

Einzeln je 20 inkl versand
Zusammen für 38 inkl versand.

Lotek Stereo Größe L







Mutiny Roost The Gnar Größe M


----------



## ChristophK (17. April 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4646796&postcount=614

zu dieser liste kommt noch hinzu:

Eastern Dragon Fork mit 10mm Ausfallenden (linkes Ausfallende hat Grindspuren, aber nix verbogen und keine Risse)

Demolition Mini Pro Seat (fast neu, aber leider an der Nase ein kleiner Riss)


Weiterer Verlauf bei Interesse, wie gehabt.
Bilder der Teile kann ich noch machen. Bei Interesse und weiteren Infos einfach email an [email protected].
Macht einfach Angebote.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. April 2008)

Verkauf Automatic Rahmen= 60 Euro.
Will denn Tread nicht voll Spammen daher Bikemarkt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=107066


----------



## Dnoizer (19. April 2008)

Verkauft an Lizard.King


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenixinflames (21. April 2008)

Verkaufe Snafu J-Bar Stütze regular, ungekürzt&Mac Neil Capital.

Siehe Bikemarkt.


----------



## melvdk (24. April 2008)

kÃ¶nnte mir jmd pls ein bmx 20zoll bis 300â¬ empfehlen also komplettrad wÃ¤re sehr nett


----------



## specip2 (26. April 2008)

Verkaufe :
Khe impact rahmen (ca 50 â¬)
Khe Gabel hab keine Ahnung wie die heist.(weis nich wie viel)


----------



## derFisch (27. April 2008)

Hab ein paar Schoner abzugeben. Premium Knee Pads.  Sind einfach zu eng für mich, daher nur einmal getragen, sonst rumgelegen. Bei Interesse einfach melden.









Außerdem hab ich noch so einiges in meiner Signatur.


----------



## damonsta (29. April 2008)

MTB-Teile oder sonstige (schöne) Fahrradteile, die nicht an ein BMX gehören/passen, kommen gemäß der hier herrschenden Diktatur in den Bikemarkt.

Danke
Rise.


----------



## l0st (29. April 2008)

passt super hier rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (29. April 2008)

Hat die 'ne 10 oder 14 mm Achse?


----------



## gmozi (30. April 2008)

Kein Ding ... Hinterbau aufbiegen, Schaltauge dran schweißen und ne coole 9er Kassette fahren  suuuuuuuuper am BMX


----------



## MasterOfBMX (1. Mai 2008)

Tausche Federal Large Bar 8'' hoch 28'' breit in schwarz gegen einen gleichwertigen 7,5'' Lenker. 
Bilder:


----------



## Stirni (1. Mai 2008)

hazard is raus...pedalen auch


----------



## gmozi (5. Mai 2008)

^^ Danke noch mal für die Nabe 

Hätte hier auch was abzugeben


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2008)

Suche siehe eine Zeile tiefer..


----------



## Stirni (7. Mai 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> ^^ Danke noch mal für die Nabe




DU bist das also! 
alles klar damit ?


----------



## gmozi (7. Mai 2008)

Joa bin absolut zufrieden. Guter Preis für gute gebrauchte Ware


----------



## Brainspiller (8. Mai 2008)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> Tausche Federal Large Bar 8'' hoch 28'' breit in schwarz gegen einen gleichwertigen 7,5'' Lenker.
> Bilder:



hätte einen odyssey gary young v1 in 7.5 hoch und ungekürzt rumliegen.
interesse?


----------



## andy2 (10. Mai 2008)

habe hier noch eine ganze kiste mit retro bmx teilen stehen das meiste ist nos, unter anderem
 rote dx pedale
 rote shimano naben vr und hr 
acs z rims schwarz 
42er tuf neck kettenblatt und laidback stuetze 
eine ghp stuetze 
2 weiter stuetzen eine davon rot
 gt framestanders ame grips 
kashimax aerosattel 
gt kette, 
innen lager und bremsgriffe und noch eine menge weitere teile alles zusammen fuer 130 euro, die pedale und die felgen sind das allein wert. falls jemand interesse hat einfach pm an mich

gruss andy2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterOfBMX (10. Mai 2008)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> hätte einen odyssey gary young v1 in 7.5 hoch und ungekürzt rumliegen.
> interesse?



ja, habe ich. hast du ein bild vom lenker?


----------



## Brainspiller (10. Mai 2008)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> ja, habe ich. hast du ein bild vom lenker?



hat kaum nen kratzer. hatte den dran und hab dann gemerkt dass mir ein höherer besser taugt.

Breite ist ca. 62cm

mal ein bild gemacht:


----------



## phoenixinflames (10. Mai 2008)

Da mein Physiotherapeut mir den dringenden Rat gab, das BMX-Rad zumindest für die nächsten Monate (sprich: den kompletten Sommer) an den Nagel zu hängen, gibts hier mein trendy Fahrrad zum Schnäppchenpreis.

Ausstattung:

Fit Series 3 Mike Aitken Signature Rahmen 20,75"
Sunday Morning Gabel
Animal Vorbau
Shadow 13butted Lenker
Odyssey Par Ends (entg. Abb.)
WTP Mid BB
WTP Royal Crank
Odyssey Plastik Pedale
Tree splined Drive Kettenblatt
Federal Slim Sattelklemme
Animal Stump Pivotal Stütze
Federal Slim Pivotal Sattel (entg. Abb.)
HR Geisha Street&Hazzard light
VR Odyssey JR Race mit Stahlachse&Rhino lite
KHE Mac 2 Reifen vorne&hinten

Gesamtgewicht 9,7kg!!!

Das Rad hat ein paar Kratzer mehr als auf den Fotos&wie unschwer zu erkennen, sind Bremssockel u.ä. sauber entfernt.
Der Coaster knackt zuweilen ein wenig, mit einer Packung Fett ist das aber zu beheben.
Funktion ist trotzdem top.
Ansonsten super Zustand.
Den auf den Fotos montierten Mac Neil Capital Sattel gibts auch dazu.

VB 850


Fotos siehe Bikemarkt.


----------



## Master_P (11. Mai 2008)

verkaufe

mazine deep langdon windbreaker in der größe L.Die Jacke ist schwarz und wenig getragen...keine löcher oder sonst was.[40euro]

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3202-1d-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3202-1e-jpg.html

lotek delta schuhe größe 12(45,5).Zustand der schuhe is OK...zum radfahrn reichen se alle mal.Geruch is neutral und die sohle is wie auf dem Bild zusehen auch noch in ordnung.[15euro]

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3202-1b-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3202-1c-jpg.html

Animal bmx new era cap größe 7 5/8(60,6cm).Zustand is ganz gut...bisschen verblasst.[15euro]

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3202-1a-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3202-19-jpg.html

Spank mtb shirt größe xl.Guter Zustand wenig getragen.[10euro]

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3202-1f-jpg.html

Dickies Polo shirt größe xl.Guter zustand wenig getragen.[5euro]

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3202-1g-jpg.html

Fit i-beam seatpost auf 6cm gekürzt(192g).Guter zustand.[10euro]

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3202-1j-jpg.html

Odyssey senior black denim seat.War mal abgezogen und is jetz nich mehr ganz so straff bezogen.[10euro]

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3202-1l-jpg.html

Odyssey path tire 1.85.guter zustand[5euro]

khe twiggy tube.Noch ganz neu und verpackt.[3euro]

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3202-1k-jpg.html

4 mal macneil 2007 poster.jeweils[1euro]

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3202-1m-jpg.html

24seven mtb dvd.[5euro]

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3202-1i-jpg.html

mtb-rider dirt rider issue1-4 für jeweils [1euro]

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3202-1h-jpg.html


preise sind verhandelbar und wer mehrere sachen nimmt bekommt natürlich bessere preise.

bitte um pm


----------



## yesway (12. Mai 2008)

Tija Leuts,
hab auch was zum anbieten auf ebay:
wethe people BMX, Nova
und Zucker, ein Rocky Mountain RM6

Gruß


----------



## DirtJumper III (12. Mai 2008)

du verkaufst zucker bei ebay?!


----------



## RISE (12. Mai 2008)

yesway schrieb:


> Tija Leuts,
> hab auch was zum anbieten auf ebay:
> wethe people BMX, Nova
> und Zucker, ein Rocky Mountain RM6
> ...



Das RM6 kann dann auch gleich wieder in den Bikemarkt fahren oder meinetwegen auch springen.


----------



## yesway (12. Mai 2008)

Marge du weisst ja nicht wie das ist. Schliesslich muss ich jeden Tag meinen Hintern hinhalten. Ich bin nicht gestÃ¶rt, du bist gestÃ¶rt, und das ganze bescheuerte System ist gestÃ¶rt. Soll ich dir die Wahrheit sagen? Willst duâs genau wissen? Aber du ertrÃ¤gst sie nicht, die Wahrheit... Erst wenn du die Hand ausstreckst und sie in einem widerlichen Brei stecken bleibt, der mal das Gesicht deines besten Freundes war, dann weisst du, was du tun musst. Vergiss es Marge!
Das ist Chinatown!

Haha,

GrÃ¼Ãe
Rise.


----------



## Stirni (13. Mai 2008)

â¬dit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (13. Mai 2008)

LOL , ich möchte gar nicht wissen, was da stand bevor RISE es geändert hat. War aber bestimmt nicht so lustig wie das jetzt


----------



## Son (13. Mai 2008)

doch, war ähnlich lustig


----------



## yesway (13. Mai 2008)

Hey Rise,
schade das Du meinen alten Text gelöscht hast, so schlimm war der doch nicht, aber ich merk schon,
weißt Du was, ich geh mit dem Preis für die Protektoren-Jacke runter,
übrigens nen Helm von Pryme hät ich noch, den geb ich noch dazu!
Ach ja Chinatown ist das System!

Viel Spass noch und Gruß

yesway


----------



## Stirni (13. Mai 2008)

hihi ich hatte es oben editiert aber du bist echt ein (wort einsetzen)...


----------



## RISE (13. Mai 2008)

yesway schrieb:


> Hey Rise,
> schade das Du meinen alten Text gelöscht hast, so schlimm war der doch nicht, aber ich merk schon,
> weißt Du was, ich geh mit dem Preis für die Protektoren-Jacke runter,
> übrigens nen Helm von Pryme hät ich noch, den geb ich noch dazu!
> ...



Soll ich jetzt nochmal sagen, dass das hier das *BMX* Forum ist und hier nur *BMX* Teile zum Kauf angeboten werden? 
MTB-Teile kannst du meinetwegen in der Signatur anbieten oder im Bikemarkt, aber hier nicht. 
Nichts gegen dich oder alle anderen, die ähnliches getan haben, aber sollte sowas demnächst wiederholt auftreten, wird die Angelegenheit an die Admistratoren weitergeleitet. Und ich muss nicht erwähnen, dass diese nach der Abschaffung der Monarchie ganz wild auf Verwarnungen, Urlaub verteilen oder ähnliches sind...


----------



## yesway (13. Mai 2008)

Jub Rise,
des hab ich doch,
WETHE People, Nova .
Ok des RM6 hab ich auch genannt, sorry.
Dann haste selber den Stein ins Rollen gebracht und ich hab auf Deinen comment geantwortet.
Aber, Du hast ja recht und ich höre jetzt wieder auf.

Ach ja, Stirni, genau bin ich.

Danke und Gruß

yesway


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (14. Mai 2008)




----------



## ChristophK (18. Mai 2008)

hab nen s&m laf rahmen im angebot. 21"tt, wie neu, keine kratzer beulen etc. also kaum genutzt. head set ist mit dabei. schwarz ist das gute stück und weil aaron ross der boss ist, hat er sich mit nem autogramm mal drauf verewigt.

weitere infos und bilder auf anfrage. was den preis angeht, macht realistische angebote.


----------



## Knacki1 (19. Mai 2008)

Wtp addict von letztem jahr

mit neuem sunday lenker, oury griffen, animal reifen, animal kettenblatt (28t), khe halflink kette, 1664 sattelstÃ¼tze und primo sattel, odyssey pedale

4pegs gibts auch noch dazu!

relativ schlecht schwarz gelackt. lack hat paar kratzer im hinterbaubereich.

kette solllte irgendwann mal neu.

brakeless.

neupreis mÃ¼sste mit allem so um die 700â¬ sein!

komplett 300â¬ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bei abholung in Aschaffenburg nÃ¤he frankfurt! Bei abholung geht vielleicht sogar noch was am preis....

bei interesse bitte PM oder email an gabimondani<Ã¤t>web.de


----------



## pesto (20. Mai 2008)

hi,
ich wollt mein Hoffman Bikes Dirt Merchant 2 verkaufen,da ich jetzt mehr bergrunter unterwegs bin und wollt mal fragen wieviel ich dafür noch verlangen kann,oder macht mir sofort ein Angebot.also...170 euro wollt ich dafür schon noch gerne haben wollen.
hier das bike:





kurbel,pedalen und der hintere mantal sind neu,nur einmal gefahren
kurbel: Felt Forge 3-teilig normale kugellager
pedalen: irgendwelche von generix,hatte ich noch hier zu hause liegen
mantel hinten: odyssey elm street
mantal vorne: primo dirt monster

teile sind bis auf die kurbel,pedalen und beide mäntel alle wie auf folgendem link beschrieben:
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...Brand=Hoffman&Model=Dirt+Merchant+2&Type=bike

das bmx wurde natürlich oft gebraucht und durch stürze etc. auch dementsprechend kratzer,aber keine beulen oder risse.

ach ja...zwei pegs sind auch dabei.einer stahl (verchromt ) und der andere ist der alupeg von primo mit stahlummantelung. sind aber beide schon ziemlich misshandelt worden 

angebot per pn oder e-mail: [email protected]




danke im voraus...cheers


----------



## gmozi (20. Mai 2008)

Du weißt was das Bike neu gekostet hat, Du weißt (oder solltest) als Besitzer recht genau in welchem Zustand das Rad ist, also solltest DU auch den Preis vorgeben können.


----------



## Low Bird (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=112737&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

Ich Verkaufe mein Fit Flow Street...da ich keine zeit zum biken habe!wegen der arbeit 
Das rad wurde nie richtig gefahren und ist NEU rechnung gibs bei (rechnungsbetrag 800 â¬ ) 
Das Rad hat keine macken oder andere beschÃ¤digungen! 
Es ist wie gesagt neu und hat 2 jahre ganrantie! 
Es ist in dem originalzustand...dabei bekommt ihr noch 2 ersatzkonen fÃ¼r die nabe (KHE Reverse) einen Eastern short seat und ein paar neue Lockon griffe von odi. 

Bei fragen kÃ¶nnt ihr gern schreiben oder anrufen email icq oda handy 
Ich denke man kann sich schnell auf einen guten preis einigen 

icq :193357275 
handy:017xxxxxxxx
email: [email protected]

mail soll mir ja egal sein, aber handynummern in einem forum zu verÃ¶ffentlichen ist sicher keine gute idee. habs mal vorsichtshalber gelÃ¶scht. freesoul


----------



## Son (20. Mai 2008)

ich würde nicht meine handynr. veröffentlichen


----------



## pesto (21. Mai 2008)

pesto schrieb:


> hi,
> ich wollt mein Hoffman Bikes Dirt Merchant 2 verkaufen,da ich jetzt mehr bergrunter unterwegs bin und wollt mal fragen wieviel ich dafür noch verlangen kann,oder macht mir sofort ein Angebot.also...170 euro wollt ich dafür schon noch gerne haben wollen.
> hier das bike:
> 
> ...




richtige e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Schenz (21. Mai 2008)

Verkaufe meine Salt Kurbel, siehe Bikemarkt.


----------



## .nOx (23. Mai 2008)

hätte hier ein paar graue shadow ol'dirty grips, neu und OVP
einfach mal pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (25. Mai 2008)

verkaufe meinen kink relief vorbau. hat paar kratzer, aber nichts wildes. bin ich ungefÃ¤hr ein halbes jahr gefahren. 40â¬ plus versand
bild kommt morgen


----------



## BMXdriver (25. Mai 2008)

son..würdest du den kink gegen nen fit s3 vorbau tauschen?


----------



## Son (25. Mai 2008)

ney, sorry


----------



## Granate (25. Mai 2008)

hi!

ja ich suche !dringenst! eine kurbelachse 19mm und mit 8 splines.
wenn jemand was da hat bitte sofort per pm oder icq(218943031) melden!

gruß


----------



## l0st (27. Mai 2008)

Verkauf mein Rad.Da ich heute bescheid bekommen habe was mit meinem Knie ist.


----------



## BMXdriver (27. Mai 2008)

unc ich suche ne profile mini für hinten..auch ss ist ok.

..wenn jemand was hat..hier icq nummer: 365-837-592


----------



## Harry's onFord (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo, also ich hab bei mir noch rum zu liegen eine:

Fly Bikes Bremse in schwarz(lackiert weil es eine silberne war) für Bremse unten(kann aber auch oben gefahren werden ohne Probleme)
Die Federn sind neuwertig und nicht überspannt(ich fahre mit sehr wenig Federspannung)
Kabeldreieck ebenfalls schwarz
und schwarze Kool Stop Bremsbacken (benutzt aber noch fahrbar)
Preis: 40,-

YBN Mack Superlite Halflink Light Chain
Farbe ist eine Seite Golden und die andere Silber
Maße sind: 1/2" x 1/8"
Gewicht lag bei normalen Hinterbau und 30/10 Gearing (75 Glieder) 247gr.
Preis: 20,-


----------



## schlawittchen (28. Mai 2008)

suche neues bmx am besten n barbados lt oder was von subrosa

sollt halt nich teurer als 500 sein

icq 466456619^


----------



## l0st (1. Juni 2008)

so hab noch hier liegen:
Macneil Blazzer 90â¬
FlyBikes brake 40â¬
Fit DLR Stem 40â¬
Fit DL StÃ¼tze 10â¬
WTP Magnum High Bar 45â¬
WTP Rhombus Grips 5â¬
Shadow Linearslic 5â¬
KMC Koolchain 5â¬
HR Nabe Industriegelagertes geschoss,glaube baugleich odyssey+ Sun Street light rim 50â¬
VR Nabe Industriegelagert s.o. 35â¬
KHE Ninja Sprocket 30t 15â¬
KHE Mac 2 Street 20â¬
KHE Mac 2 Dirt 20â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (1. Juni 2008)

Hi,
verkaufe meinen Rahmen da ich einen anderen bekommen habe.
Eastern Dragon II 20.75
Der Rahmen wurde sehr wenig gefahren Rad ist erst seit April gefahren,
Wetter bedingt leider nicht so oft (so 8 mal).
Den Rahmen habe ich neu gekauft und Mattschwarz lackiert.




Preis habe ich so an 120 ink Versand gedacht.

MfG Tobias


----------



## Schenz (2. Juni 2008)

immernoch zu verkaufen: salt pro crank, 50â¬
siehe Bikemarkt


----------



## Son (2. Juni 2008)

Son schrieb:


> verkaufe meinen kink relief vorbau. hat paar kratzer, aber nichts wildes. bin ich ungefähr ein halbes jahr gefahren. 40 plus versand
> bild kommt morgen


der ist weg


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (3. Juni 2008)

Habe folgendes anzubieten:

Rahmen:
Mosh Brass 4 Star (hat ne Delle, is aber nichts schlimmes)

Gabel:
Laweed

Pedale:
DK Iron Cross

Lenker: Generix 2pc

Sattel: von Twenty

Laufräder: 
Generix-Naben, Sun-Felgen (schwarz)

Vorbau: Generix

Bremse: 
Dia Tech

Bremshebel:
Dragon Fly

Sattelklemme:
Dragon Fly

Reifen:
Schwalbe Mad Max

Kette:
KMC Kool Chain

Ich weiß, das Bild ist furchtbar, aber kann natürlich auch bessere Detail-Fotos in guter Qualität schicken.

Preisvorschläge und Fragen bitte per PM.

Gruß, Marius


----------



## simflex (4. Juni 2008)

verkaufe snafu Dunbar LV (braun/gold) Sattel


tausche auch gegen schwarzen slim sattel:


----------



## rLr (5. Juni 2008)

hab eine Felt dirtfork abzugeben

Ist kaum gefahren (vielleicht 3 mal) wurde Sandgestrahlt und neu schwarz lackiert da das Grün mir nicht gefällt
gewicht: ca 1100 g 

60 euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onza98 (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

verkaufe ein altes BMX Rad.Stahl!!!! Zum aufbauen genau das richtige:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/116048/cat/5/date/1178448699

VHB 110 Euro.....lasse aber gerne mit mir handeln....Detailbilder auf Wunsch.
Versand auf Wunsch...könnte zerlegt mit 10 Euro zur Post...muss ich aber nochmal prüfen


MFG
onza98


----------



## gmozi (9. Juni 2008)

Hätte da auch etwas abzugeben:

Hat sich erledigt ;-)


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (9. Juni 2008)

Ich suche eine Nabe fürs HR
14mm, 9tDriver, 48loch-- Jap am liebsten Odyssey Hazard o. ähnliches


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (9. Juni 2008)

jetzt alles bei ebay zu haben

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQdfspZ32QQfcclZ1QQfclZ4QQsassZp40800


----------



## .nOx (10. Juni 2008)

Habe hier eine Gabel los zu werden, ist eine Salt mit 14mm.



Schickt mir einfach neh PM mit euren Preisvorstellungen.
MfG Tobias


----------



## hardtail rider (11. Juni 2008)

verkaufe eine neue orgnial verpackte Khe Hindenburg 2 pc in weiÃ, KurbelarmlÃ¤nge 175 mm








Vhb.: 165 â¬

kÃ¶nnt endweder per pm schreiben oder icq(190640027)


----------



## AerO (11. Juni 2008)

aloha
verkaufe nen Fit S3 in 20,75" weiß pulverbeschichtet!
rahmen is tip top in ordnung und wurde nur pegless(-park) gefahren. 
keine beulen, keine dellen, keine risse. einfach top in schuss das gerät!
dazu gibts das passende 19mm mid-bb und nen fsa impact steuersatz. und weil ich so geil bin leg ich auch noch ne profile sattelklemme in aqua oben drauf!
vhb sind 300,-
also zuschlagen!


----------



## l0st (12. Juni 2008)

Weisse Flybikes Ubrake.Oben.Neuwertig.


----------



## Estoniaclan (13. Juni 2008)

hab ne nagelneue Primo Strand Fork in schwarz mit 10 mm ausfaller.

853 gr!!!!!!!

90 inkl und ist euere. 

Ausser hier hat jemand günstig eine vernünftige 10mm VR nabe zu verkaufen, dann behalt ich die gabel.


----------



## l0st (17. Juni 2008)

fly layos in lilablass 21" sockel unten-out da box.-175â¬

flybikes layos bar schwarz-45â¬

sunday morning fork in grÃ¼n-88â¬

proper proclaimer ,letzter schwarze,21,2",sockel oben-144â¬

flybikes ubrake weiss,wie neu,nur kurz gefahren,oben-40â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (17. Juni 2008)

Marius schrieb:


> jetzt alles bei ebay zu haben
> 
> http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQdfspZ32QQfcclZ1QQfclZ4QQsassZp40800



Ich hätte da noch den ein oder anderen recht nützlichen tip bezüglich der auktionen .... PN?


----------



## .nOx (19. Juni 2008)

[V] KHE Mac 1.5 Street und Mac 2 Dirt Drahtreifen

Also ich verkaufe meine Reifen, haben noch 98% Profil. Sind also kaum gefahren und noch super in schuss.
Verkaufe sie einzeln und zusammen, wobei mir letzteres lieber wÃ¤re wegen dem Versand.

Preis fÃ¼r beide ink. Versand 35â¬ Vhb
Einzeln mÃ¼sste man mal schaun ob es sich lohnt, der Versand ist ja nicht so gÃ¼nstig (~6,90â¬).

Detailbilder von beiden Reifen reiche ich morgen nach.

Bei Interesse einfach PM schicken.

MfG Tobias


----------



## .nOx (19. Juni 2008)

Habe noch eine Salt Gabel mit 14mm und eine extrem leichte Alex 303 Felge hier.
Habe hier uach noch ein recht neues 14mm VR, Nabe ist einwandfrei.
Da reich ich die Bilder morgen mit den Bildern der Reifen nach

Felge wiegt um die 400g, ist aufgebohrt und hat einige Kratzer.
Auf Wunsch wird die Felge neu lackiert. 25 ink Versand Vhb.







Gabel ist eine Salt, 14mm und schwarz. Keine großartigen Kratzer etc. 25 ink Versand Vhb.


----------



## lennarth (19. Juni 2008)

ich suche..
..ne gabel,farbe egal,dropouts 10mm ohne bremsdingensbumens..
..nen normalen vorbau
..nen lenker..
..darf alles gerne der letzte scheiß sein ich bau ein ghettobike


----------



## Stirni (19. Juni 2008)

risse egal oder eher nicht?


----------



## gmozi (19. Juni 2008)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> ich suche..
> ..ne gabel,farbe egal,dropouts 10mm ohne bremsdingensbumens..
> ..nen normalen vorbau
> ..nen lenker..
> ..darf alles gerne der letzte scheiß sein ich bau ein ghettobike



Ich hab noch nen Vorbau von nem GT Performer hier rumliegen.
Wenn Du den haben willst ... ;-)


----------



## ChristophK (19. Juni 2008)

eastern atom lenker (58cm breit jaja die gute alte zeit) und vorbau hab ich anzubieten. dann noch eine eastern dragon fork mit 14mm ausfallern und adaptern für 10mm. alles in schwarz. ein paar federal griffe (dünn) in neu hab ich auch noch liegen, sowie halt alles, was du in meiner sig findest.


----------



## lennarth (19. Juni 2008)

und was möchte der herr christoph für das gesamte?
@stirni:ich muss jetz eh noch sehen,ob ich wirklich ein schrottrad zum kaputtfahren aufbaue(mit rissen) oder ein alternativrad für mein aktuelles,wofür ich auch neuen rahmen kaufen würde..da ich aber im moment soooo viel geld ausgebe..muss ich gucken
achso und falls jemand wirklich für billigstes geld irgendeinen alten rahmen hat,der aber noch fahrbar ist..ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich dieses colabüchsen ding nehmen will


----------



## Stirni (20. Juni 2008)

gabel wäre eine odyssey race fork mit 12mm 
rahmen hätt ich och nen WTP omen hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (20. Juni 2008)

reifen sind weg, rest noch da


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (20. Juni 2008)

Hab hier noch n Salt Lenker in schwarz vom WTP Addict Komplettrad 2006 rumliegen.
Größe müsste so 7,4" und Breite so 25" sein. 

Habs selber lackiert, jedoch voll grässlich


----------



## lennarth (21. Juni 2008)

ich such noch ne billige kurbel mit 22 mm achse


----------



## sistaz (23. Juni 2008)

hallo,
verkaufe 2 monate "altes" GT Performer 2008!

- Rahmen: 07ïGT JB Freestyle Design, CrMo Hauptrohre, 20"TT
- Rahmenform: BMX Freestyle
- Rahmenfarbe: white semi gloss green
- Gabel: GT Dirt Jump Design CrMo, geschmiedete Dropouts
- Kettenradgarnitur: GT Tubular 3teil. CrMo, 175 mm, 33T, Alu-Kettenblatt
- Zahnkranz: 12 Zähne Kassette
- Kette: KMC Z410
- Lenker: GT Dirt/Street Design, Stahl
- Vorbau: GT Freestyle Design Aluminium"
- Steuersatz: Tange Fatty 22
- Sattel: Velo Mini FS Design
- Sattelstütze: GT Design, Alu 25,4 mm
- Bremsen: Tektro 907 Aluminium U-Brake
- Bremshebel: Tektro 299 Aluminium
- Bremsbelege 4x Trial BMX Bremsbeläge V-Brake extra weiche Mischung
- Felgen: Alex G 22 48 Loch
- Bereifung: Kenda Kinipton
- Pedal: GT Dirt/Street Design Platform, Alu Körper, CrMo
- Naben: GT Design 48 Loch 14 mm Achse GT Kassette
+ extra Kenda Schlauch 20x1.75  2.125
+ Rechnung liegt bei


----------



## Granate (23. Juni 2008)

suche kettenblatt, so billig wie nur möglich!!!
25-27T
19mm oder mit spacer damits auf 19mm passt <3

icq: 218943031


----------



## RISE (23. Juni 2008)

Frag mal im BMX Board nach [email protected], der hatte vor ner halben Woche noch 3 Kettenblätter über. Das Schönste geht allerdings schon an mich. Hihi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (23. Juni 2008)

und was war der famose kauf ?


----------



## RISE (23. Juni 2008)

Baum Kettenblatt mit sechsundzwanzig Zähnen.


----------



## Stuntman-Mike79 (24. Juni 2008)

Brauche mal wieder etwas Kohle und komme sowieso nie zum fahren, deshalb biete ich hier mein ca. 3-4 Monate junges WTP 4seasons zum Verkauf an. Zustand ist sehr gut, nur normale Gebrauchsspuren. Wurde nur im Park bewegt. Habe die Gabel weiss pulverbeschichten lassen und außerdem habe ich das Rad durch einen WTP Supreme Stem und eine WTP Supreme Clamp aufgewertet.
FP 550 Euro
Bei Fragen könnt ihr Euch gerne melden...
Jetzt in der Bucht ab 1 Euro.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170232701665


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2008)

verkaufe 2 khe mac 1 fÃ¼r 55â¬
http://www.teilewaage.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&p=14129#p14129


----------



## Benh00re (24. Juni 2008)

knight stembolts titan unbenutzt
primo analog 23t bissel benutzt
flybikes campillera 2,1 foldable nagelneu (wie man sieht)
Preise macht ihr!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (24. Juni 2008)

Wie viel willste für den flybikes reifn?
Wie viel is da Porto?


----------



## YoKris (26. Juni 2008)

GT MAGS!

Ab jetzt bei eBay!


----------



## Granate (26. Juni 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Frag mal im BMX Board nach [email protected], der hatte vor ner halben Woche noch 3 Kettenblätter über. Das Schönste geht allerdings schon an mich. Hihi.




danke für den tipp!
hab auch jetzt auch eins von ihm abgekauft(rote muntiny)

danke!


----------



## Bike-to-Hell (28. Juni 2008)

Verkaufe: Tripple Threat Ltd. 
Einfach in meine anzeigen gucken oder e mail schrieben ...
Lg sven


----------



## Aceface (29. Juni 2008)

..läuft heute Abend aus!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wethepeople-WTP-...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benh00re (30. Juni 2008)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Wie viel willste für den flybikes reifn?
> Wie viel is da Porto?



flyreifen weg, schrauben vorerst auch ... kettenblatt noch da !


----------



## wagi (30. Juni 2008)

tach!

verkaufe nen odyssey bmx driver:






ca 5

und dann noch ein neues, ungefahrenes bronzefarbenes macneil primary sprocket 30 T.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




35 verhandelbar (!)

bei interesse einfach pm oder icq.(335670044)

mfg wagi


----------



## ChristophK (3. Juli 2008)

hab was anzubieten.

simple enigma rahmen 20.8tt weiß inkl. steuersatz und evtl. spanish bb 150vhb

odyssey race fork weiß 60 vhb

wethepeople royal crank 180mm schwarz 95 vhb

Knew BMX butterfly sprocket 30t schwarz 30 vhb

Hinterrad Odyssey hazard nabe v3 (weiß) ind hazard lite felge (schwarz) eingespeicht. das laufrad ist ganz frisch eingespeicht und wurde vielleicht nen monat gefahren. 110 vhb.

bilder werden gemacht, sobald ich meine cam wiederhabe und dann bekommt auch jennylizzard seine bilder, auf die er bestimmt schon wartet.


----------



## lennarth (4. Juli 2008)

na denn


----------



## carretta (7. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute,

Möchte gerne mein Dirt/Street Bike tauschen gegen ein schönes BMX.

Also wer umsteigen möchte und ein schönes BMX hat der kann mit mir tauschen.

Wenn ihr fragen habt zu den Teilen dann einfach mal durchschreiben.

Gruß Nico


----------



## Stirni (7. Juli 2008)

falscher thread bzw. falsches unterforum


----------



## le.wugel (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo, verkaufe nen Haufen an alles: Preistechnisch einfach n Angebot machen, wills nur loswerden:
Country Bikes colt (rarität) original FlipFlopLackierung      guter Zustand

Eastern Electron Kurbel (mit lager auf Wunsch) Super Zustand  Padalen kostenlos dazu 

Factory of Madness 36T Kettenblatt

Odyssey Impact Stütze

Eastern Fork (glaube Eastern ProFork) war an Eastern Jane dran

FSA-DH-Lagerschale 1 1/8

Voxom Lenker (tittiBar oder so) 

TektroBremse mit PhadPads

Also alles was es auf den Fotos zu sehen gibt.
Grüße


----------



## ChristophK (13. Juli 2008)

So, die ersten Teile sind online

Odyssey Laufrad

Knew Butterfly Sprocket


----------



## .nOx (15. Juli 2008)

Hi,
ich muss ein paar Teile aus GeldgrÃ¼nden loswerden.


Lenker:
S&M - Berringer Light Bar 

- Rise: 8"
- Width: 27"
- Backsweep: 10Â°
- Upsweep: 4Â°
- Farbe: schwarz
-NP: 69â¬


Vorbau:
KHE Horst

- CNC-GefrÃ¤Ãt
- Hohlschrauben
- Farbe: scshwarz


Gabel:
Salt 14mm ink Topbolt

- 14mm
- Bremsaufnahme abgesÃ¤gt
- Farbe: schwarz
- NP: 60â¬


Sattel:
Odyssey Aitken Seat

- 8mm Rails
- total neuwertiger Zustand!
- Farbe: schwarz
- NP: 29â¬


Bremshebel:
Odyssey Monolever Medium

- mit Klappschanier
- GrÃ¶Ãe: Medium
- Farbe: schwarz
- NP: 20â¬


Sattelklemme:
S&M XLT Clamp

- Farbe: schwarz
- NP: 12â¬


Sprocket:
Fourius Tornado-E 25T

- 25T
- 6061 T6 Alu mit Fouriers Pat. ZÃ¤hnen
- Unterhalb der ZÃ¤hne befindet sich nun keine gerade Linie mehr, sondern eine Wellenlinie. Der StabilitÃ¤tsbereich ist also ausgereizt. ZusÃ¤tzlich zur maximalen StabilitÃ¤t kommt aber noch die Tatsache, dass die Kette auf der Welle liegt, was bei leichten Aufsetzern ein Umkanten und Ausnieten der Kette erheblich erschwert.
Jeder zweite Zahn ist kleiner. Grund: bei maximalem Spannen der Kette lÃ¤uft der ganze Apparat ungeschmeidig und das besonders, wenn zu dicke Oberschenkel die Kette schon gelÃ¤ngt haben. Ohne jeden zweiten Zahn, smootht die Geschichte schon wesentlich angenehmer. Wave Type gibt zusÃ¤tzliche Antriebsimpulse und schÃ¼tzt die Kette, wie oben beschrieben. Dieses Feature zusammen mit Wave Type einzigartig auf dem Markt
- NP: 46â¬


Pedalen:
Wellgo MG

- Material: Magnesium
- geringes Gewicht
- austauschbare Pins, keine rausgebrochen
- guter Zustand
- Farbe: schwarz


Griffe:
Shadow Lil'Dirty

- kaum gefahren
- Flansch noch dran
- ink Barends
- Farbe: braun
- NP: 9â¬


Felge:
Alex Rims 303

- 36 Loch
- aufgebohrt
- leicht (405g)
- paar Kratzer, kann auf Wunsch lackiert werden



Alle Teile wurden, wetterbedingt, nur sehr wenig gefahren und sind in einem gutem bis sehr gutem/neuwertigem Zustand!

Schickt mir einfach mal eure PreisvorschlÃ¤ge, man wird sich schon einig.

Bilder werde ich heute noch machen, sobald ich Batterien fÃ¼r die Kamera habe, viele Teile sind aber an meinem Rad zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schenz (16. Juli 2008)

hoffentlich das letzte mal:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/123259

Salt Tubular Pro Crank, 10mm Spline, 19mm, siehe Bikemarkt


----------



## der ole (20. Juli 2008)

Fox Racing shirt größe L, einmal getragen, 25 ink. Versand


----------



## Bike Lane (20. Juli 2008)

verkaufe mein bmx: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/124131/cat/500


----------



## Agent Schmidt (20. Juli 2008)

Suche n Odyssey Monolever Small/Trigger bietet mir einfach mal was an 
und wenn der Preis stimmt noch ne gute Bremse (d.h. flybikes, demolition etc.)


----------



## .nOx (20. Juli 2008)

ich habe einen in medium?!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (21. Juli 2008)

Ne sorry nur Small oder eben Trigger...
Würde auch einen von denen gegen einen DIA-TECH Tech 77 Brakelever tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2008)

Das wird bestimmt keiner machen. Zudem solltest du erstma Versuchen deine Bremse ordentlich einzustellen, da nützt dir auch ne Fly nix. Bei mir ging die nämlich wunderbar.


----------



## ChristophK (23. Juli 2008)

*Abzugeben !!!*

-Odyssey Race Fork weiß einen Monat gefahren mit Schuhspuren am Lack, keine Risse, nix verbogen 50 VHB

-Simple Enigma Rahmen 20.8TT raw kleine, kaum sichtbare Delle am Oberrohr, sonst TOP inkl. Steuersatz und spanishBB 120 VHB

-Odyssey Path Reifen in 2.1 Breite 90% Profil 11 VHB

-Primo Dirt Monster Reifen in 2.2 Breite 95% Profil 10 VHB

-Demolition Mni Pro Seat 20 VHB

-Coalition Sattelstütze gekürzt 10 VHB

-Demolition Bulimia Vorderrad schwarz 70 VHB (evtl. auch einzeln je nach Angebot)

-Vorderrad best. aus Coalition Nabe (blau) und Dragonfly High5 Felge (schwarz) 60VHB (evtl. auch einzeln je nach Angebot)

-Primo Hula Hoop Felge 48Loch Chrom (Kupfer schauht aber schon fleissig durch, Felge läuft sonst absolut gerade) 15 VHB


----------



## Schmunsie (23. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute ,
verkaufe nache einem Monat mein wirlkich sehr wenig bewegtes Subrosa Pandora , weil ich schnell gemerkt hab , dass ich mehr auf das "softe" steh ,also MTB . Nennt mich Pussy oder Mumu  , aber jeder ist ja anders. Es wird im Prinzip alles verkauft bis auf die Kurbel die ich noch brauche. Ich versuch erstmal das Rad komplett zu verkaufen . Wenns nicht klappt , hoff ich das sich für alle Teile jemand meldet. Erst dann wird alles verkauft. Das Rad hat natürlich sogut wie keine Gebrauchsspuren und ist nahe dem Neuzustand.

Surbrosa Pandora in Schwarz , 20,75" TT mit Shadow Mid BB in purple= 250
Subrrosa Pandora Bar in schwarz, ungekürtzt. 35
Surbrosa Pandora Fork in schwarz, ungekürtzt. 70

VR Rad: Alienation Deliquent
Proper Purple
KHE Mac 2.0 Park

HrRad : Alienation Deliquent
Proper Purple
KHE Mac 2.0 Street Beide Laufräder zusammen mit Mantel und Schlauch 250

Proper Seatclamp in Purple
Shadow Mid BB in purple

Wer ihn auch will: Leaf Stem

Odyssey EVO 2 , die in einem anderen Fred steht.

Komplett will ich auf VHB 700 Euro haben.


----------



## Schenz (24. Juli 2008)

Schenz schrieb:


> hoffentlich das letzte mal:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/123259
> 
> Salt Tubular Pro Crank, 10mm Spline, 19mm, siehe Bikemarkt



verkauft!


----------



## crmo_basher (26. Juli 2008)

Hey, Tach auch,

hätte´n paar Teile abzugeben (siehe auch entsprechenden Bikemarkt-Anzeigen):

-odyssey elementary V2 stem + odyssey gloves

-khe ninja 27T und Animal 30T sprockets

-odyssey twisted pvc pedale weiß

Alles sehr günstig abzugeben, da es nicht mehr gebraucht wird und nur in der Ersatzteilkiste sein Dasein fristet.

Bei Interesse einfach em.
Bis dann.

http://bmstatic.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/32/twisted_013.jpg

http://bmstatic.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/29/ody_v2_gloves_024.jpg

http://bmstatic.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/28/sprockets_011.jpg


----------



## crmo_basher (27. Juli 2008)

crmo_basher schrieb:


> Hey, Tach auch,
> 
> hätte´n paar Teile abzugeben (siehe auch entsprechenden Bikemarkt-Anzeigen):
> 
> ...




Hab noch´n schicken Odyssey Senior Sattel und ´ne ungekürzte Salt Sattelstange. Wer´s gebrauchen gerne melden.

http://bmstatic.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/31/Sattel_001.jpg


----------



## derFisch (29. Juli 2008)

ich brauchn vorderrad. Hat wer was?


----------



## ChristophK (29. Juli 2008)

guckst du hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4968687&postcount=744


----------



## gmozi (3. August 2008)

HÃ¤tte nen 48L Hinterrad in super Zustand abzugeben.

-Odyssey Hazard Nabe mit 10T Driver ( eventuell auch mit nagelneuem 9T Driver wenn der passt) Lager laufen gut, Achse ungekÃ¼rzt.
-Alex Supra B Pro 48L Chrom. Ca. 6 Wochen alt und recht wenig gefahren. Quasi wie neu!
-Silberne Speichen halt noch 

Laufrad lÃ¤uft rund 

100 â¬

FÃ¼r 15 â¬ Aufpreis gibts noch nen KHE Premium Mac2 Street dabei.


----------



## crmo_basher (5. August 2008)

crmo_basher schrieb:


> Hey, Tach auch,
> 
> hätte´n paar Teile abzugeben (siehe auch entsprechenden Bikemarkt-Anzeigen):
> -odyssey twisted pvc pedale weiß
> ...



Moin,

die weißen Ody´s haben Ihren Abnehmer gefunden und sind somit weg.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aZzu (11. August 2008)

Tach,
ich trennen mich nun Schmerzvoll von:


A.) Meinem UNgefahrenen Laufrad

Parts:
Wtp Supreme Nabe 10t 36h RSD BLACK!
Gsport Ripcage 36h BLACK !
Peoples Speichen + Nippel BLACK!

Wurde schon vor vielen wochen gekauft aber das ich diesen sommer wohl immernoch fahren kann gehts untern hammer!

Preis: 200ink, ist aber Verhandelbar 

Verkaufe auch EINZELN!

Pix








nun zum Lenker:

Wtp Helium Black in 7.9 
Benutzt, hat aber nun ein paar kratzer von hang5 bails 
ink lenker gibt es 2 Barends sowie griffe in Black ODER Lila 

Preis: 40 ink aber wieder Verhandelbar 







Und alles Sonderangebot ala KiK bekommt ihr alles zusammen!!!! für 220ink !13!"§!§"$







mfg chris!


PS. teile sind in Bonn zu besichtigen und auch zu erwerben vor ort


----------



## aZzu (12. August 2008)

azzu schrieb:


> tach,
> Ich Trennen Mich Nun Schmerzvoll Von:
> 
> 
> ...



Update!!


----------



## Harry's onFord (12. August 2008)

Ich suche,, einen alten S&M Enduro oder S&M Race Vorbau
Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere noch rum zu liegen

MFG Harry


----------



## kleinerbiker (13. August 2008)

suche gabel und lenker


----------



## kleinerbiker (13. August 2008)

is der vorbau noch zu verkaufen`?


----------



## Schenz (14. August 2008)

kleinerbiker schrieb:


> suche gabel und lenker



hab ne neue 2007er Helium von WethePeople in grün. Bei Interesse melden!


----------



## kleinerbiker (15. August 2008)

ne grün is nich mein ding


----------



## Schenz (15. August 2008)

kleinerbiker schrieb:


> ne grün is nich mein ding



kannst de ja umharzen! specialprice!


----------



## man1x (15. August 2008)

was willstn für die helium haben?




-> hab nochn addict rahmen rumliegen
20.5 oberrohr un cs sin glaub 13.75
kleine delle am ss 
grün mit lagern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (15. August 2008)

gsport homer 48° mit 13t ody ritzel nur auf straße rumgerollt ungegrindet und so. so gut wie neu.

pm.


----------



## kleinerbiker (15. August 2008)

wie viel für die wombolt?


----------



## Schenz (18. August 2008)

würd mal sagen 90+versand!


----------



## Bampedi (18. August 2008)

für meine?

unverkäuflich, haben sich neue dinge ergeben


----------



## Schenz (19. August 2008)

Gabel siehe Bikemarkt. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=129728

Preis VHB.


----------



## D-StreeT (20. August 2008)

Habe ne Hazard Lite Chromfelge zu bieten, 36L...
Am liebsten tauschen gegen ne gleichwertige in Farbe, aber verkaufe bei nem guten Preis wahrscheinlich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akai (22. August 2008)

Harry's onFord schrieb:


> Ich suche,, einen alten S&M Enduro oder S&M Race Vorbau
> Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere noch rum zu liegen
> 
> Ja ich hab noch nen schwarzen Race im Keller liegen. Der Zustand ist ziemlich gut. Fotos kann ich machen...
> Was ist dir denn so ein Teil wert?


----------



## Benh00re (24. August 2008)

suche ne 14mm profile achse+konusmopeden ... titan oder stahl(dann aber hohl) ... egal ... hab 10mm titanstuds und spacer ...  tausche gern ... sonst verkauf ich und kauf euch die achse ab ... wenn ihr eine habt
mfg


----------



## wannabe (24. August 2008)

ich hätte rote odyssey plastic pedale, wenn die jemand will der melde sich. sind ne woche alt


----------



## keks'(: (24. August 2008)

verkaufe ne polierte bmxkurbel in 165 mm inkl innenlager EuroBB .. . bei interesse pm


----------



## wannabe (24. August 2008)

ich liefer mal 2 fotos nach 






http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x218/pslone/IMG_0500.jpg


----------



## Schenz (25. August 2008)

Schenz schrieb:


> Gabel siehe Bikemarkt. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=129728
> 
> Preis VHB.
> 
> PREIS VHB! Macht mir Vorschläge...!


----------



## Benh00re (25. August 2008)

suche 14mm profile achse ... hohl crmo oder titan ... egal
hab ne race achse mit ti studs ... so zum tausch oder ähnliches


----------



## D-StreeT (25. August 2008)

Ich hätt ne Dragonfly Mosherfork mit 10mm Aufnahme, 2 Kratzer, sonst nix...


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (26. August 2008)

Suche 2 Kurbelarme 175 mm, RHD oder ne Komplette Kurbel 175 mm, RHD, wenn möglich mit Euro BB Lagern.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (28. August 2008)

Verkaufe hier für meinen Mitbewohner einen FlyBikes Brandon Pundai Rahmen mit Solid Gabel.

Modifikationen:

Geschlitzes Sitzrohr, Steuerrohr und Tretlagergehäuse.

Oberrohrlänge 20,6"

Innenlager Euro BB inklusive!



VHB 70 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fit-bmx (29. August 2008)

70 Tacken für den Rahmen ?

Interressant


----------



## DieÖligeKette (29. August 2008)

dieöligekette schrieb:


> *Rahmen mit Solid Gabel.
> 
> Innenlager Euro Bb Inklusive!
> *



Vhb!


Wer lesen kann ist schwer im Vorteil...


----------



## ChristophK (29. August 2008)

Verkaufe:

wtp excalibur fork schwarz 50

odyssey civilian bar 7,75 upsweep schwarz 35

Primo Bremshebel 12

Fit S.3 Vorbau schwarz 40

alle teile kaum genutzt und wie neu.

beachtet auch das zeug in meiner sig und in den bikemarkt anzeigen!!!

bei interesse pm. schaue eher selten hier rein...


----------



## Agent Schmidt (29. August 2008)

Kannste mal n Bild von der WTP machen?


----------



## ChristophK (30. August 2008)

ok,
hab zufällig doch noch einmal hier reingeschaut.
für alle diejenigen, bei denen LESEVERSTEHEN offensichtlich nicht so groß geschrieben wird hier nochmal die bilder.
alles weitere *per PM*

wtp Gabel





odyssey lenker (wird aber ohne griffe verkauft)





Fit Vorbau





Ein FBM Race Kettenblatt in Neu mit 30Z ist noch dazu gekommen (30)





Primo Bremshebel




Wie gesagt alles in Top Zustand und kaum genutzt.
Preise sind minimal verhandelbar.


----------



## Trailst4R (1. September 2008)

Thomson Post, gekürzt, ende märz gekauft:



Odyssey Junior sattel

Fit ECCD




Fly Fino Sattel




United Squad 8" , gekürzt auf minimum 




Demolition F1 Stem




Fly Ruben 2.1 Faltreifen




ANGEBOTE MACHT IHR PER PM.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (1. September 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Verkaufe hier für meinen Mitbewohner einen FlyBikes Brandon Pundai Rahmen mit Solid Gabel.
> 
> Modifikationen:
> 
> ...



*60 Euro inkl. Versand in D!*


----------



## gmozi (2. September 2008)

Sind die Modifikationen von Hand gemacht? Oder Serienausstattung? Gibts da mehr Bilder von den Schlitzis?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (2. September 2008)

Per Hand gemacht und nicht 100% wie beim Original,
dafür bin ich preislich flexibel 

Bilder mache ich die Tage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yamseq (2. September 2008)

Flybikes U-Brake (für "oben") komplett mit Pads, Ody Monolever Medium(hat schon paar mal Bodenkontakt gehabt) + Linearslic


40 inkl.


----------



## SeeeB (2. September 2008)

geb mal mehr infos zum rahmen bitte ;D


----------



## D-StreeT (3. September 2008)

yamseq schrieb:


> Flybikes U-Brake (für "oben") komplett mit Pads, Ody Monolever Medium(hat schon paar mal Bodenkontakt gehabt) + Linearslic
> 
> 
> 40 inkl.



Interessiere mich am Hebel und Kabel...

Wie siehts mit Farbe Kabel aus und Preis für die beiden?


----------



## yamseq (3. September 2008)

Farbe ist Schwarz (Hebel und Kabel), wie wärs mit 15 inkl. ?


----------



## Stirni (4. September 2008)

heißt das für die bremse alleine 25inkl ? 
wie is der zustand ? kratzer? lack ab ?


----------



## yamseq (5. September 2008)

nee, nur Zusammen,  Bremse ist im sehr gutesn Zustand, kein lack ab, nur der Hebel hat Kratzer, aber die Fly ist weg, hebel und Linslic sind noch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (5. September 2008)

also bremse nichmehr da ? schade....


----------



## yamseq (5. September 2008)

nein, ist Verkauft.

Hebel und Kabel sind noch da, macht nen Preis


----------



## Stirni (5. September 2008)

nee dange ^^


----------



## Stirni (7. September 2008)

Verkaufe 
Superstar Light my FIre 2008 frame 20.8 in pearl grey.1monat ca. fahrzeit rest rumgestanden oder gerollt. nur ein kratzer am oberrohr den man garnicht wahrnimmt.ehrlich . 

Superstar PiMP disc kettenblatt 23T schwarz ebenfalls so wenig gefahren hat aber nen kratzer am guard.

WeThePeople CrMo achse 48splines


----------



## man1x (7. September 2008)

suche ne mac neil sl kombo
sattel allein is aber auch ok


----------



## poisonbiker15 (8. September 2008)

suche sattel/ sattelstützen combo
ala eccd + fit dl oda sowat

einfach mal per pm anschreim was ihr habt


----------



## Bampedi (9. September 2008)

man1x schrieb:


> suche ne mac neil sl kombo
> sattel allein is aber auch ok



wann brauchste die? kannst denk ich in ein paar tagen meine haben.
sl in schwarz mit animal in schwarz



ausserdem: VERKAUFE (vorraussichtlich)

the take time rahmen, neu, nicht aufgebaut.
bronze, oberrohr 20.75"
mid bb und integrated headset.

dacht so an 200 euronen. falls jemand interesse hat kann er mir ja mal schreiben.


----------



## SeeeB (9. September 2008)

Habe hier nen Stolen M Boss Seat in weiß (Leder)^^


----------



## .nOx (9. September 2008)

Einmal geschaut und lag sonst nur in der HÃ¼lle.
10â¬ ink Versand.


----------



## Benh00re (10. September 2008)

verchecke KHE MAC1.5 Park faltreifen
ist so gut wie neu digger
hätt gern 22inkl. dafür...nicht weniger...
kontakt(bilder) plz über icq : 225633987


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent Schmidt (10. September 2008)

nox kann deine bilder nich sehen..was is es denn?


----------



## Bampedi (11. September 2008)

Bampedi schrieb:


> ausserdem: VERKAUFE (vorraussichtlich)
> 
> the take time rahmen, neu, nicht aufgebaut.
> bronze, oberrohr 20.75"
> ...



dazu gibts das obligatorische unique-flavour das ihr alle so gern wollt!!!


----------



## Benh00re (11. September 2008)

Ja Man So Unique Ist Schon Was Tolles
Fahre Liquor, Gibts Hier Auch Net Und Ich Hab Jetz Dicksten Sack Zackzack


----------



## Bampedi (11. September 2008)

man du bist so garnich bmxboard...


----------



## .nOx (11. September 2008)

das ist die mutiny stoked on being puped dvd


----------



## Trailst4R (12. September 2008)

grand slam


----------



## L_AIR (13. September 2008)

Würde gerne folgendes loswerden:
http://666kb.com/i/b22pqqfom0el11gno.jpg


1x Alex DX2418 36H schwarz
http://666kb.com/i/b22pqyuxcm5ryajkk.jpg 
laut Hersteller 515gramm

2x Odyssey Aitken Reife davon
 - 1 Odyssey Aitken Knobby 2.125 ca. 2 Monate gefahren
 - 1 Odyssey Aitken Street 1.9 ca. 1 Monat gefahren
http://666kb.com/i/b22pr27b76it24yvo.jpg

1x Stolen Emboss Seat
http://666kb.com/i/b22pr26yyrm2cs5n8.jpg
lässt sich super klemmen, laut Hersteller 300gramm


Preise macht ihr


----------



## hans castorp (14. September 2008)

Angeboten wird:
- Ein uralter (80s) Dia Compe MX 121 (Tech 3) Bremshebel, blau eloxiert. Total oldschool, retro, vintage usw. 
Leichte Gebrauchsspuren, gut erhalten (inkl. einem nicht mehr ganz so schÃ¶nen roten Gummigriffbezug): 15â¬
- Pedalgewindebohrer 1/2"; nur links, unbenutzt, WerkstattqualitÃ¤t: 10â¬

Bei Interesse PN


----------



## kleinerbiker (15. September 2008)

ich suche eine gabel ein vorderad und einen vorbau und ne kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (15. September 2008)

Ne Kurbel könnte ich Dir anbieten ..


----------



## kleinerbiker (15. September 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Ne Kurbel könnte ich Dir anbieten ..


 

welche??


----------



## gmozi (15. September 2008)

Ne KCNC Sidearm in Chrom  US-BB oder Euro-BB ... oder beides


----------



## sistaz (15. September 2008)

und nochmal.....

hallo,
verkaufe 2 monate "altes" *GT Performer 2008*!

- Rahmen: 07Ã¯GT JB Freestyle Design, CrMo Hauptrohre, 20"TT
- Rahmenform: BMX Freestyle
- Rahmenfarbe: white semi gloss green
- Gabel: GT Dirt Jump Design CrMo, geschmiedete Dropouts
- Kettenradgarnitur: GT Tubular 3teil. CrMo, 175 mm, 33T, Alu-Kettenblatt
- Zahnkranz: 12 ZÃ¤hne Kassette
- Kette: KMC Z410
- Lenker: GT Dirt/Street Design, Stahl
- Vorbau: GT Freestyle Design âAluminium"
- Steuersatz: Tange Fatty 22
- Sattel: Velo Mini FS Design
- SattelstÃ¼tze: GT Design, Alu 25,4 mm
- Bremsen: Tektro 907 Aluminium U-Brake
- Bremshebel: Tektro 299 Aluminium
- Bremsbelege 4x Trial BMX BremsbelÃ¤ge V-Brake extra weiche Mischung
- Felgen: Alex G 22 48 Loch
- Bereifung: Kenda Kinipton
- Pedal: GT Dirt/Street Design Platform, Alu KÃ¶rper, CrMo
- Naben: GT Design 48 Loch 14 mm Achse GT Kassette
+ extra Kenda Schlauch 20x1.75 â 2.125


----------



## DieÖligeKette (15. September 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> *60 Euro inkl. Versand in D!*



55 Euro, da der potentielle Käufer werder überweist noch sich meldet...


----------



## kleinerbiker (15. September 2008)

hat jemand eine gabel vorbau oder vorderad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (15. September 2008)

kleinerbiker schrieb:


> hat jemand eine gabel vorbau oder vorderad



Solid Fork hab ich abzugeben...


----------



## Stirni (15. September 2008)

easter slim fork weiß


----------



## Akai (15. September 2008)

Odyssey Dirt Fork, schwarz


----------



## Gralmaster88 (15. September 2008)

Sattelklemme passt an kein BMX und ich bezweifle, dass jemand für sein BMX eine Disc Nabe braucht. Für MTB- Teile gibts den Bikemarkt. 

Danke.

-RISE-


----------



## man1x (16. September 2008)

wie alt is die gabel?


----------



## Akai (16. September 2008)

man1x schrieb:


> wie alt is die gabel?


fragst du wen ?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (16. September 2008)

Akai schrieb:


> fragst du wen ?



Berechtigte Frage!


----------



## Stirni (16. September 2008)

wahrscheinlich den besitzer der odyssey dirt fork,weil dies der letzte post war ?


----------



## Akai (17. September 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich den besitzer der odyssey dirt fork,weil dies der letzte post war ?



Na dann...
die Gabel wurde ca. 1 Jahr gefahren. Nur Trails, keine Pegs. 
Foto kann ich machen. Bei Interesse einfach PM.


----------



## Stirni (20. September 2008)

Verkaufe noch die WeThePeople Royal crank in schwarz,crmo achse-->19mm,175mm lang!
+ Superstar Light My Fire frame pearl grey 08,20.8"TT,14mm,integrated headset+Seatclamp!incl. spanish bb !
+Superstar PIMP DISC Kettenblatt 23T schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (20. September 2008)

was willste denn für die royal crank haben?


----------



## Schmunsie (21. September 2008)

Setz es nochmal rein , da ich lange inaktiv war und nicht auf pms geantwortet habe 



Surbrosa Pandora in Schwarz , 20,75" TT mit Shadow Mid BB in purple= 250
Subrrosa Pandora Bar in schwarz, ungekürtzt. 35
Surbrosa Pandora Fork in schwarz, ungekürtzt. 70
Demolition Medial Crank + United Kettenblatt = 140
VR Rad: Alienation Deliquent
Proper Purple
KHE Mac 2.0 Park

HrRad : Alienation Deliquent
Proper Purple
KHE Mac 2.0 Street Beide Laufräder zusammen mit Mantel und Schlauch 250

Proper Seatclamp in Purple
Shadow Mid BB in purple

Wer ihn auch will: Leaf Stem

Odyssey EVO 2 mit allem zubehör = 50
Komplett will ich auf VHB 800 Euro haben.


----------



## kleinerbiker (21. September 2008)

wie viel für die royal crank


----------



## Stirni (21. September 2008)

schon weg


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (21. September 2008)

zu vergeben:

Demolition Vorderrad mit Lila nabe für 60 Euro
Unitd Squad Bar in 8" höhe und 28" breite für 30 Euro
Kink Sound Sprocket 25T, Chrom für 15 Euro
Shadow Creeper Fork in schwarz und 35mm Vorlauf für 70 Euro.


----------



## gmozi (21. September 2008)

ReKiB_Soloú schrieb:


> zu vergeben:
> 
> Demolition Vorderrad mit Lila nabe für 60 Euro
> Unitd Squad Bar in 8" höhe und 28" breite für 30 Euro
> ...



Meld Dich mal via ICQ. Hab Interesse am Lenkgestänge und Zahnrad


----------



## [email protected] (21. September 2008)

Profile Imperial, 28t, wenig gefahren. Adapter ist dabei. 30â¬ VHB


----------



## Bampedi (21. September 2008)

farbe?


----------



## Harry's onFord (21. September 2008)

Ich verkaufe meine Alination Deviant Felge.
Farbe: schwarz
Loch: 36
Zustand: technisch sehr gut, optisch ein Kratzer ansonsten top.
Dauer: Sie wurde von mir ein gutes Halbes Jahr gefahren
Preis: Dachte ich an 20,- + Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (21. September 2008)

Hi,
ich will mein Rad loswerden weil ich keine Zeit zum fahren habe und Geld brauche.
Viele Teile sind neu und nur einmal oder ungefahren, manche Teile sind sogar noch auf dem Weg zu mir (Vorbau, Griffe, Pedalen). Bilder gibts wenn das Rad fertig lackiert ist, gegen Aufpreis kann ich auch auf eure Farbwünsche eingehen.

Frame: Sunday V1 21"
Fork: Primo Strand *neu*
Bar: Metal Sasquatch LT *neu*
Stem: KHE Horst --> Shadow Attack schwarz *neu*
Grips: Animal  Edwins schwarz *neu*
Headset: FSA
Seatpost: 1664 Stummel
Seat: Fit ECCD Kevlar
Front Rim: Shadow Stun schwarz *neu*
Front Hub: Proper
Front Tire:Fit F.A.F Kevlar 2.1 (Tubeless) *neu*
Rear Rim: Alex Supra G
Rear Hub: KHE Die Hure 9t
Rear Tire: Fit F.A.F Kevlar 2.1 *neu*
Crank: Fit
Pedals: Animal PC schwarz *neu*
Sprocket: Hoffman 25T
Chain: KHE Pro Halflink Chain
Brakes: Odyssey EVO 2 schwarz *neu*
Brakelevelers: Odyssey Medium schwarz
Brakepads: Odyssey
Cables: Shadow Linear weiß








Preise kommen erstmal von euch, würde es am liebsten komplett weg bekommen.
MfG Tobias


----------



## [email protected] (21. September 2008)

Bampedi schrieb:


> farbe?



War die Frage an mich gerichtet? Schwarz halt, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen.


----------



## Stirni (21. September 2008)

wahrscheinlich kann er dort so wenig bild entdecken wie ich nämlich keins


----------



## .nOx (21. September 2008)

ich seh was
Edit: bzw habe auch schon davor gesehen


----------



## [email protected] (21. September 2008)

Ich hoffe nun klappts.


----------



## wagi (22. September 2008)

Hallo!
Ich verkaufe mein neues ungefahrenes Macneil Primary Sprocket.
Das Kettenblatt ist Bronzefarben und hat 30 ZÃ¤hne.

Bild:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bei Fragen PN oder icq(335670044)

Preis liegt bei 35â¬ (verhandelbar)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (23. September 2008)

Weg!


----------



## Benh00re (23. September 2008)

S&M slambar uncut 8" hoch (+FIFTY STICKER), paar kratzer vom bremshebel
preis macht ihr


----------



## rLr (23. September 2008)

Superstar Revolte stem 48mm in blau abzugeben 

Meldet euch!


----------



## Bampedi (23. September 2008)

so, da ich jetzt erstmal kohle brauche gehen die sachen zu einem guten kurs raus:

zunächster der kleine racker..






Fit D.L.D Vorbau, schwarz, *NEU*

dann






Fit Skyhigh Lenker, schwarz, *NEU*

und






Fit D.L.S, schwarz, 25T, *NEU*


aaaaausserdem






flybikes bremse, schwarz, gebraucht.


preise kriegen interessenten per PM.

Die FIT SACHEN sind leider erst ab ende der woche zu haben, aber werden dann sofort verschickt.


DANN biete ich auch noch einen THE TAKE TIME rahmen an, neu, günstig. bilder folgen ende der woche.

vielen dank fürs lesen.


----------



## Lubi (24. September 2008)

Hi

würd gern mein cruiser bmx gegen ein bmx rahmen mit kurbeln und lager tauschen. schaut ma auf meine bikemarkt-seite da stehn genauere details 

gruß Lubi


----------



## .nOx (24. September 2008)

Hi,
habe hier nen neuen, originalverpackten McNeil SL Sattel in weiÃ.
30â¬ ink Versand ist er euer.








MfG Tobias


----------



## Bampedi (24. September 2008)

bremse und kettenblatt sind weg.

heute neu dazu gekommen:

*The Take Time rahmen in 20.75"* (wer hätte es gedacht)











*ABSOLUTE NEU*

200 euro inkl versand.


----------



## Koniman (24. September 2008)

such sehr günstiges kettenblatt so um die 32 t rum für 10-15 euro.von welcher marke ist mir egal.


----------



## Bampedi (24. September 2008)

lenker ist auch weg.


----------



## redbaron-bmx (25. September 2008)

S&M Slam Bar XLT Schw. Neu...Nagelneu!!! ungefahren unmontiert frisch aus der dose!
8" hoch und ja uncut(neu)! 45â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (25. September 2008)

ich suche eine *beliebige Kurbel* für mein bmx.

icq 158591981
oder pm


----------



## Agent Schmidt (25. September 2008)

Fitbikeco. D.L.D. Vorbau & SKY HIGH Lenker 
einfach alles mal anbieten bitte.
[V] Kink Relief Vorbau & S&M Slambar
Kink Vorbau so gut wie neu, Lenker wenige Kratzer.
Würde natürlich auch tauschen...für Bilder etc. PM


----------



## D-StreeT (25. September 2008)

[V/T] Odyssey Intac Seatpost 11cm, Bilder per PM


----------



## Bampedi (26. September 2008)

so, da ich ihn jetz hab neue pics:


----------



## .nOx (26. September 2008)

Update:
Sprocket: 20â¬
Sattel+StÃ¼tze: 35â¬





Bin ab morgen eine Woche im Urlaub.


----------



## raphael731 (27. September 2008)

Hi
verkaufe mein bike. 

FIT s3 bike
fit s3  3.5 frame
sun rims
front odyssey hub
rear fly hub
maxxic tire
easten bar
easten fork
hero crank

alles andere sieht man auf den bildern. bei interesse verschicke ich auch gerne noch welche.

komplett fuer 480 euro oder ohne rahmen und sattel fuer 300 euro. bei interesse per pn oder per email [email protected]


----------



## Stirni (27. September 2008)

rahmen is weg


----------



## gmozi (27. September 2008)

Bampedi schrieb:


> *bremse* und kettenblatt sind weg.



Ist heute angekommen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Bampedi (27. September 2008)

kein ding!

jetz müsste sich nur noch jemand wegen dem bei fbm(oder doch standard?) gerfertigten rahmen zum super-sonderpreis melden und wir sind alle glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (27. September 2008)

ich sagte doch FBM mensch.............


----------



## Dulo (28. September 2008)

Hi,
verkauf ein paar Parts:
Primo Pro Stem schwarz, 25â¬
Wethepeople Gabel aus Phoenix Komplettrad 2007 schwarz,35â¬
Wethepeople Lenker aus Phoenix Komplettrad 2007 schwarz, 25â¬
Alle Parts sind wenig benutzt da sie kurz nach dem Kauf des Bmx ausgetauscht wurden.
Preis auf Vhb
Bilder gibts auf Anfrage per mail
Infos per PN


----------



## eriklapu (28. September 2008)

hallo wollt mal anfragen was das radl den kosten soll? preisliche vorstellung halt.

mfg paul


----------



## Harry's onFord (29. September 2008)

Ich verkaufe meinen KHE Minimalism Street Stem.

Er ist in einem einwandfreiem Zustand und hat normale Gebrauchsspuren.

Ich dachte an 30,- + Versand

Da ich den Vorbau mit Ti Torx Schrauben gefahren bin biete ich die auch zum verkauf an.

Entweder Vorbau + Ti Schrauben für 45,- + Versand
oder auch den Satz Ti Schrauben für 15,- + Versand(in dem Falle ein Couvert)

Alle Preise sind VHB

Mfg Harry


----------



## D-StreeT (30. September 2008)

Ach kacke, ich hab grad vor 20 min das geld für nen anderen Vorbau überwiesen, sonst hätt ich den geholt...


----------



## Bampedi (2. Oktober 2008)

Bampedi schrieb:


> so, da ich ihn jetz hab neue pics:



immernoch zu haben!!!

schlagt zu ihr leute die sich nicht irgendwelchen trends beugen!

200VHB.

â¬: inkl sattelklemme und wenn ihr wollt auch tolle sattelstÃ¼tze ala fly oder fit, die schraube fÃ¼r den kabelanschlag kann ich auch noch hinzufÃ¼gen(obwohl keine beim rahmen bei war!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Georg G. (2. Oktober 2008)

hi leute...was bekommt man für ein bmx das ca. ein halbes jahr gefahren wurde, keine großen kratzer hat und relativ gut ist? bin aus dem trial-forum, nur mein kumpel will sein bmx verkaufen..;-) wäre super wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet..bei bedarf kann ich auch bilder schicken..

Gruß Georg


----------



## gmozi (2. Oktober 2008)

Mit diesen Angaben wÃ¼rde ich mal pauschal 50 â¬ sagen 

Details wÃ¤ren wohl angebracht ....


----------



## Georg G. (2. Oktober 2008)

hehe...kk..ich mach mich mal schlau...wie gesagt ich habe keine ahnung von bmx und ich werd einfach mal paar bilder besorgen..;-)


----------



## antistyle (2. Oktober 2008)

moin alle zusammen,
hab ein khe cirrus lenker anzubieten 8 zoll hoch ungekürzt(schwarz)wenn nötig auch weiß.
50 vhb


----------



## simflex (2. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe mein Rad:

Rahmen: Flybikes Diablo Pundai 21" TT
Gabel: KHE Cirrus
Laufräder: VR: Odyssey Hazard Lite auf Odyssey Vandero
HR: Hdyssey Hazard Lite Chrom auf Odyssey Hazard
Lenker: WTP Helium Magnum 8,2"
Vorbau: Odyssey Elementary (auf bild nen andrer)
Reifen: FIT F.A.F.
Sattel: SNAFU Dunbar Sattel neu bezogen in schwarz.
Sattelstütze: Demolition BMX Seat Post
Kurbel: Eastern Bikes New Electron
Kettenblatt: Superstar Pimp Sprocket
Bremse: Odyssey Evolver BMX U-Brake
Sattelklemme: Mankind Sattelklemme Evolution
Kette: KMC Kool Chain
Steuersatz: FSA Internal Headset

Dazu gibts 2x Animal ASM und 1x Odyssey Evolver II und Odyssey Monolever








Macht angebote 

ICQ: 284407930


----------



## raphael731 (3. Oktober 2008)

*450euro*



raphael731 schrieb:


> Hi
> verkaufe mein bike.
> 
> FIT s3 bike
> ...


----------



## carretta (3. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

Verkaufe mein leicht gerissenes Tree Lite Sprocket in 25T. Der riss ist nur ein schönheitsfehler den das Sprocket ist noch absulut fahrbar. Der riss befindet sich hinten und ist von vorne kaum sichtbar. Ich glaub günstiger als hier kann man nicht an ein Tree Sprocket kommen.

Adapter auf 19mm gibbet dazu genauso wie die Kurbelschraube.

Dazu Verkaufe ich noch eine Mankind Sattelklemme.

Preise macht ihr ;-)


----------



## HEIZER (4. Oktober 2008)

Moinsen ,

Ich suche ein Kettenblatt , 25 oder 28 T , Farbe egal .


----------



## .nOx (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
ich möchte gerne meinen Fit D.L.D Vorbau + Ti-Schrauben tauschen.





Ich werde bei Bedarf noch ein besseres Bild machen.
Zeigt einfach mal was ihr habt, der Vorbau sollte schwarz sein.

Am liebsten wären mir
Ody Elementary V2/3
Fit D.L.D
S&M Race XLT

Aber bietet einfach mal alles an.

MfG Tobias


----------



## Richi2511 (6. Oktober 2008)

Keine MTBs im BMX Unterforum. 


-RISE-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1x (6. Oktober 2008)

re zm vorbau

-hab nen superstar revolte in silber/chrom
49mm lang

würd den auch so verkaufen!

außerdem noch nen aitken seat
und ne fit sattelstütze


----------



## l0st (6. Oktober 2008)

hab sproockets.siehe hier links.


----------



## .nOx (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde meinen Vorbau auch bei Bedarf verkaufen


----------



## raphael731 (7. Oktober 2008)

*420euro*


raphael731 schrieb:


> Hi
> verkaufe mein bike.
> 
> FIT s3 bike
> ...


----------



## Stirni (7. Oktober 2008)

s3 3.5 rahmen ?!


----------



## raphael731 (7. Oktober 2008)

Fit S3 20.5"


stirni schrieb:


> s3 3.5 Rahmen ?!


----------



## Stirni (7. Oktober 2008)

ah okay...
dachte ne mischung zwischen den beiden! 
wieso vertickst das ganze ding so billig wenn alleine der rahmen mehr kostet ?!


----------



## raphael731 (7. Oktober 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> ah okay...
> dachte ne mischung zwischen den beiden!
> wieso vertickst das ganze ding so billig wenn alleine der rahmen mehr kostet ?!



brauche leider dringend geld:-(


----------



## carretta (8. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute,

Hab noch einen NEUEN Demolotion 9T Driver abzugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (9. Oktober 2008)

.nOx schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe hier nen neuen, originalverpackten McNeil SL Sattel in weiß.
> 30 ink Versand ist er euer.
> 
> MfG Tobias



Gerade angekommen.

Danke


----------



## Stirni (11. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe weiÃe Eastern slim style fork!10mm! nur 2-3 kratzer!
fahrzeit ca. 3monate und sie hat ein gewicht von 980g!
da sie neu 130â¬ kostet halte ich 60â¬ incl. versand fÃ¼r fair.


----------



## D-StreeT (11. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe Primo Comet und Animal ASM Reifen, beide 2.1


----------



## Bampedi (11. Oktober 2008)

Bampedi schrieb:


> so, da ich ihn jetz hab neue pics:



PREISNACHLASS!

175 euro VHB!

wenn das mal kein schnäppchen ist?!

der rahmen ist auch jetzt noch neu und unaufgebaut.


----------



## HansPeterLustig (11. Oktober 2008)

Darf man hier auch Kaufgesuche reinschreiben? Will nicht das ganze Thema lesen 

Suche ein Komplettrad, gebraucht und billig , was eine ähnliche Geo wie das 4seasons bzw Addict hat bzw. gerne auch genau das.
Verkauft grad zufälligerweise jemand was?


----------



## HEIZER (11. Oktober 2008)

@ .nOx

Sprocket ist heute angekommen   Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (12. Oktober 2008)

die seite mit den kratzern ist rechts.


----------



## raphael731 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi zusammen,
der Rahmen ist bereits weg aber habe noch folgende Teile

Felgen: sun 
Nabe vorne: odyssey
Nabe hinten: fly
Reifen: maxxic 
Lenker: eastern 
Gabel: eastern 
Kurbeln: hero 
Kette: KMC
Pedalen: eastern

Bei interesse e-mail an [email protected]

Preis ist verhandelbar, aber so 250 euro für alles würde ich mal sagen


----------



## Stirni (12. Oktober 2008)

hero kurbeln ?oder haro ?


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (13. Oktober 2008)

Zu verkaufen..

WTP Supreme Hub, 9T LHD, 2 Monate alt, keine pegs, keine grinds, keine Kratzer so gut wie neu 120 Euro + Versand.

WTP Royal Kurbel, 175mm, schwarz, gebrauchsspuren und Kratzer, Lack an Schuhhöhe ab, aber technisch top, niht verbogen, gerissen und die verzahnung ist auch noch einwandfrei. Nur 85 Euro + Versand.


----------



## .nOx (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
verkaufe die oben genannten Pedalen, sind in einen sehr guten, neuwertigen Zustand.
Farbe ist wie gesagt schwarz und Zustand ist top.
Bezahlt habe ich knappe 20â¬ (ohne Versand).

Haben wollte ich noch so 16â¬ ink Versand oder ich wÃ¼rde gegen klare Odyssey Twisted PC's tauschen.





Eine schÃ¶ne Nahaufnahme gibt es morgen.

MfG Tobias


----------



## bmxer.90 (13. Oktober 2008)

hi,

ich wÃ¼rde das hinterrad sofort nehmen wenns noch da ist, also schreib mir mal ja?

grÃ¼Ãe eric


----------



## redbaron-bmx (14. Oktober 2008)

immer noch da!


redbaron-bmx schrieb:


> S&M Slam Bar XLT Schw. Neu...Nagelneu!!! ungefahren unmontiert frisch aus der dose!
> 8" hoch und ja uncut(neu)! 45


----------



## fit-bmx (15. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe braune fast ungefahrende eatern Plastik Pedalen Kaufpreis:15 
10 ink. Versand


----------



## fit-bmx (15. Oktober 2008)




----------



## fit-bmx (15. Oktober 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (15. Oktober 2008)

C-c-co-co-com-combo Braker!


----------



## Joppes (15. Oktober 2008)

Tripple Hit!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (16. Oktober 2008)

uche Vorderrad 10mm alles anbieten.


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich suche ne Profile Mini Cassetten Nabe, mit 9T driver, 14mm achse und RHD alles per pm an mich. greetz.


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

verkaufe Mein rad bis auf Kurbel, Pedalen, Steuersatz und Griffe.

Dragonfly - Kater Frame 
TT: 20.75"
CS: 13.75"
Incl. MidBB fÃ¼r 19mm Achsen
Braun

Dragonfly Â Cosmo Fork
10mm
Schwarz

Twenty - French Kiss Bar
Rise: 7.87"
Width: 25.6"
Backsweep: 12Â°
Upsweep: 3Â°
Schwarz

Odyssey - Elementary V2 Stem
Vorlauf: 50mm
Schwarz

Odyssey - Hazard 10T Wheel Rear
Hazard Lite Felge und RHD V3 Cassette Hub
36H
Chrom

Odyssey - VanderoÂ² Wheel Front
Hazard Lite Felge und Odyssey VanderoÂ²
36H
Schwarz

Mankind - Tolerance Sprocket
28T
Schwarz

Flybikes - U-Brake
Schwarz

Odyssey Â Monolever
Small
Schwarz

Odyssey - Linear Slic Cable
Schwarz

Kink - Slim Pivotal Seat
Schwarz
Mankind - Evolution Seatclamp
Schwarz

Felt - Pivotal Post
Schwarz

KHE - Mac 2 Dirt Folding Tire
KHE - Mac 2 Park Folding Tire

Khe -Twiggy Tube
Schwalbe Tube 20"

Mit dem Rad wurde knapp 1 Jahr fast nur Dirt gefahren. 
Preise klÃ¤ren wir per PM

Auf Anfrage kann das Rad auch komplett Verkauft werden.


----------



## Bampedi (17. Oktober 2008)

Bampedi schrieb:


> so, da ich ihn jetz hab neue pics:



so, letzter versuch:

150 inkl sattelklemme und versand.

will ihn auch jetzt niemand, bleibt er hier.

â¬: neues bild...die ibeam dinger sind ziemlich gute "stÃ¼tzen"


----------



## wannabe (17. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe das komplette rad! 
keine Einzelteile!

anfragen via PM.

Liste:

Rahmen: Fitbikes Dehart 2,5"
Gabel: Macneil ID
Lenker: United Squad 8"
Vorbau: Fit D.L.D ( schrammen )
VR: Alex Supra beta, Demolition, Odyssey Vandero mit besseren Lagern
HR: Odyssey 7KA, Demolition, Odyssey Hazard 10t Driver
Kette: KMC 510 
Kurbel: Flybikes 2.5 08
Kettenblatt: Animal 25t
Lager: WTP
Sattel: Fitbikes ECCD
Stütze: Fitbikes
Pedale: Odyssey Twisted
Griffe: Odi Longneck ( Riss )
Reifen: vr-Animal GLH; hr-Animal ASM






Soweit alles Top in Schuss, Sattelrohr wurde ein wenig runter geflext, wirkt sich weder auf Klemmung noch auf den Rahmen aus.


----------



## wannabe (17. Oktober 2008)

ahja und ich verkaufe noch ein Macbook

*Macbook 2,4 GHZ 4GB 160HDD Leopard 08*

Das MB wurde stets gepflegt und ist in einem top Zustand.
Minimale Kratzer an der Oberseite und ein kleiner Kratzer an der Unterseite, die durch einen normalen Gebrauch entstehen.
Der Akku hat immernoch 100%, wurde immer entladen und geladen   Akkupflege.
Display top.
Das Macbook wurde wenig benutzt, wurde immer in einer Incase Schutztasche getragen und wenig ausgeführt.
Das Topcase ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung!



Garantie bis Anfang 09


----------



## Georg G. (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi leute,
mein Kumpel möchte sein BMX verkaufen, das Rad wurde ca ein halbes Jahr gefahren und das auch nicht wirklich heftig, bis auf kleine Kratzer ist es Top in Schuss, 
das BMX ist von der Marke Felt, das Modell: Caliber Pro 05
Leider hab ich keine Ahnung von BMX sonst würde ich euch noch verschiedene Teile nennen.
Vorbau: Felt Drop Zero

Der Preis wäre ca 160-170 VHB

Gruß Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Georg G. (18. Oktober 2008)

sorry, dasss die einen bilder nicht gedreht sind
achja...bei Interesse einfach PN 
oder 
ICQ: 278349187

Gruß Georg


----------



## Agent Schmidt (19. Oktober 2008)

Hast du die PM wegen dem Vorderrad bekommen? 



CHÐ¯IS schrieb:


> Odyssey - VanderoÂ² Wheel Front
> Hazard Lite Felge und Odyssey VanderoÂ²
> 36H
> Schwarz


----------



## lennarth (19. Oktober 2008)

er hat grad wen fürs ganze rad dran,ich hatte ihn auch gefragt,wegen dem vorbau.abwarten


----------



## Stirni (19. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe eastern choker stem!

ist schwarz   und ohne kratzer!top das dingen!
22EURO!!!!schlagt zu BMX'er dieser welt


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (19. Oktober 2008)

CHÐ¯IS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> verkaufe Mein rad bis auf Kurbel, Pedalen, Steuersatz und Griffe.
> 
> ...



Bevor ich auf Teilen sitzen bleibe wird das Rad jetzt komplett zu verkauft.
Anfragen per PM


----------



## antistyle (20. Oktober 2008)

VERKAUFE KHE CIRRUS LENKER MATT SCHWARZ LACKIERT (ungekürzt)FÜR 50 EURO ODER WENIGER!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l0st (21. Oktober 2008)

Lotek nightwolf 09 black 11.5--neu 60incl.


----------



## .nOx (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
muss mal wieder ein bisschen Zeug los werden.

Alle Preise sind VHB und ink Versand.
Bilder kommen heute Abend.
Am besten via PM oder ICQ melden.

Schuhe:
Vans TNT II
GrÃ¶Ãe: 44 (10.5)
Farbe: rot/schwarz
Zustand: sehr gut, nur sehr wenig getragen
Preis: 25â¬

Vorbau:
KHE Horst Top-Loader
CNC GefrÃ¤Ãt
Farbe: schwarz
Gewicht: um die 300g
Preis: 15â¬

Gabel:
Salt 14mm
Farbe: schwarz
Preis: 15â¬

VR-Felge:
Alex C-303
aufgebohrt
Farbe: schwarz
Preis: 15â¬

Sattel:
McNeil SL
ohne Bezug
LÃ¶cher gefÃ¼llt und OberflÃ¤che angeraut
sofort fertig zum beziehen
Farbe: schwarz
Preis: 15â¬

Vans Rowley XL III





Vans TNT II





Sattel





Vorbau





Vorbau & Sattel





Felge (das unten rechts auf der Felge ist KEINE Macke sondern nur Dreck)


----------



## Ex-BMXer (21. Oktober 2008)

Mein Freund hat leider keine Zeit mehr mein Ex-Bike zu fahren. Es steht jetzt zum Verkauf.


----------



## Bampedi (22. Oktober 2008)

verkaufe:

S&M race xlt vorbau, nur lenker einmal montiert um zu sehen wie es aussieht.

schwarz, paar tage alt

60 euro inkl versand VHB

und ausserdem:

ruben in 2.15, khe park reifen - nähere infos, preise und bilder auf anfrage.


----------



## Bampedi (22. Oktober 2008)

und die passenden bilder zum post:










ruben 2.15 faltversion:





khe mac2:





und ncohma khe mac2:


----------



## gmozi (22. Oktober 2008)

Preise für die Reifen?

Egal, habs schon in nem _anderen Forum_ gelesen ;-)


----------



## RISE (22. Oktober 2008)

Preis für den Ruben würd mich interessieren.


----------



## Dr. Dirt (22. Oktober 2008)

hat jemand zufällig nen lenker, mindestens 8" hoch und ca. 27" breit?
alles andere relativ egal.


----------



## Bampedi (22. Oktober 2008)

allet weg bis auf ein mac.


----------



## Omegar (22. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe Demolition F1-Stem. Schaut mal bei:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/144421


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinkunze (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, da ich leider nicht mehr zum fahren komme will ich mein bmx verkaufen.Ich habe es erst letztes Jahr fast komplett aufgerüstet und nur ein paar mal gefahren.
Ich hab mal ein paar Details raus geschrieben:

Hinterrad: Oddyssey Hazard Lite 14mm Cassette ( 12,13,14,16 T Driver )
              Removable Cogs , Farbe Chrom , 48 H

Kurbel : Felt ( Wert ca 75 Euro )

Rahmen, Vorbau, Lenker, Gabel : Ruption Rdx

Kettenblatt Oddyssey Vermont Spocket ( 30 T )

Kette : Eastern Bikes ( JBN Mask ) verlängerbar

Pedale : industriegelager ( Neuwert ca 55 Euro )

Kettenspanner 1x Oddyssey , 1 x No name

Neue Griffe ( Lamellen )

Mäntel : Holly Rollers 

Zusätzlich würde ich noch einen Helm und eine Schienbein-knie Schützerkombo drauflegen.

Bei interesse bitte eine Mail an : [email protected]


----------



## Stirni (23. Oktober 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> Verkaufe eastern choker stem!
> 
> ist schwarz   und ohne kratzer!top das dingen!
> 22EURO!!!!schlagt zu BMX'er dieser welt





Stirni schrieb:


> Verkaufe weiße Eastern slim style fork!10mm! nur 2-3 kratzer!
> fahrzeit ca. 3monate und sie hat ein gewicht von 980g!
> da sie neu 130 kostet halte ich 60 incl. versand für fair.



steht beides noch!!!
gabel nun auf 55 runter!!

ausserdem noch ne schwarze flybikes felge !!! 60euro ! fast neu!


----------



## keks'(: (25. Oktober 2008)

KHE euro bb für 19 mm ungefahren, nur einmal eingeschraubt! 30 inkl versand!

Dicta freilaufritzel 16T 2 wochen gefahren 5 inkl versand

Odyssey Aitken schwarz 15 exkl versand


----------



## Agent Schmidt (25. Oktober 2008)

[V]erkaufe Kink Relief Vorbau so gut wie neu!
uche Gabel unter 1kg einfach alles anbieten.


----------



## Sebibmx (26. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe....
 Animal Stripe Pivotal











VHB: 25 â¬ + 7 â¬ (nicht sicher vllt auch weniger  ) versand

Icq adden : 296755512


Hade


----------



## Vollblutbiker (27. Oktober 2008)

verkaufe meine ODYSSEY DIRECTOR

41Thermal mit Lifetime Warranty
10mm dicke 10mm hollow Dropouts
integrierter Gabelkonus
rundum schwarze Rostschutz-Vorbehandlung unter der Pulverung
und ein wunderschöner Topbolt für 6+8mm Inbus
knapp unter 890g

seit Juni/Juli in meinem Besitz, erste hand
NP 159,95


----------



## wannabe (27. Oktober 2008)

update:

alles einzeln

Bild: http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x218/pslone/IMG_0544.jpg

anfragen via PM.

Liste:

Rahmen: Fitbikes Dehart 2,5" 250â¬
Gabel: Macneil ID 60â¬
Lenker: United Squad 8" 30â¬ *weg*
Vorbau: Fit D.L.D ( schrammen ) 25â¬ *weg*
VR: Alex Supra beta, Demolition, Odyssey Vandero mit besseren Lagern 70â¬
HR: Odyssey 7KA, Demolition, Odyssey Hazard 10t Driver 120â¬ *weg*
Kurbel: Flybikes 2.5 08 130â¬ *weg*
Kettenblatt: Animal 25t 25â¬ *weg*
Lager: WTP 15â¬
Sattel: Fitbikes ECCD 10â¬ *weg*
StÃ¼tze: Fitbikes 15â¬ *weg*
Pedale: Odyssey Twisted 
Reifen: vr-Animal GLH; hr-Animal ASM jeweils 7â¬


Soweit alles Top in Schuss, Sattelrohr wurde ein wenig runter geflext, wirkt sich weder auf Klemmung noch auf den Rahmen aus.

versand je nach grÃ¶Ãe zwischen 3,90â¬ und 6,90â¬


----------



## .nOx (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
verkaufe meine Primo Strand weil ich eine Odyssey Director fahren will/kann.
Gabel ist in einem sehr guten Zustand, ich hatte sie lila lackiert und den Lack wieder halb abgeschliffen.
Technisch ist sie aber noch perfekt. Gewicht ist um die 800g, die leichteste Gabel die ihr bekommen kÃ¶nnt.
10mm und ohne Bremsaufnahme.





Nicht vom Aussehen abschrecken lassen, 95â¬ ink Versand vhb.

MfG Tobias


----------



## Benh00re (27. Oktober 2008)

profile mini RHD, 9t ti driver, 14mm stahl hohlachse + shadow alumuttern und ein hubguard (customized FBM) 190eu inkl. 

und primo analog 23t, guter zustand 20eu inkl. VHB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apollo26 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Ich möchte mein White Industries Eno Freilaufritzel mit 16T
gegen eins mit 18T tauschen!

Wer hat Interesse??

Oder zum Verkaufen 16T Ladenneu statt 100 für 65 




Gruß Apollo


----------



## Bike Lane (29. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe einen Chase Hawk Rahmen. Hier der Link: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=143092


----------



## Lizard.King (29. Oktober 2008)

--

ich SUCHE ein Vorderrad, 14mm


--


----------



## wannabe (29. Oktober 2008)

wannabe schrieb:


> update:
> 
> alles einzeln
> 
> ...





Los Leute, Gabel und Vorderrad mÃ¼ssen schnellstmÃ¶glich weg


----------



## gmozi (29. Oktober 2008)

Joa wenns ne 14mm Gabel wäre .... dann hätt ich schon zugesagt ;D


----------



## wannabe (29. Oktober 2008)

aufflexen!

wobei mein kumpel die selbe mit 14mm hat und auch verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent Schmidt (29. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du das Vorderrad vielleicht n bisschen billger machen würdest...


----------



## wannabe (30. Oktober 2008)

hey du agent, dein posteingang ist voll.
schreib mir mal via pm deine ink preisvorstellung?

die speichen sind neu, niemals gegrindet


----------



## specip2 (30. Oktober 2008)

Also mein stuff von bampedi is da sehr geiles Zeug zu nem guten Preis. Gerne wieder.


----------



## JulianW. (31. Oktober 2008)

verkaufe : http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/146375/cat/5/date/1178448699

^^auch in einzelteilen

suche : rahmen, vo. und hi laufräder, leichte gabel un kurbeln ....

icq :   409788017


meldet euch wenn interesse besteht, oder ihr teile für mich habt


----------



## wannabe (31. Oktober 2008)

jo leute das vorderrad ist auch schon weg, nurnoch die gabel!


----------



## bmxer.90 (31. Oktober 2008)

nix


----------



## RISE (31. Oktober 2008)

bmxer.90 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich habe einen revell color wheels laufradsatz zu verkaufen mit zwei neuen kenda npj und zwei neuen continental schläuchen.
> 
> ...



Falls es sich dabei um einen MTB Laufradsatz handelt, kannste den Eintrag gleich selbst löschen.


----------



## Stirni (31. Oktober 2008)

revell,continental und moshcore müsste doch reichen,um zu zeigen dass es ein MTB LRS ist ?


----------



## bmxer.90 (31. Oktober 2008)

hi,

jo sorry habs bemerkt^^


----------



## antistyle (31. Oktober 2008)

Biete euch mein khe cirrus lenker an ungekÃ¼rtzt und 8 zoll hoch,1 monat alt,matt schwarz lackiert.

40â¬ vhb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-StreeT (1. November 2008)

Verkaufe *komplett*.

Frame: Haro F3 20,5"

Fork: Haro F3 14mm
*Bars: WeThePeople Helium 7,9"* ( Kratzer an Bremshebelstellen )
*Stem: Eastern Decepticon* ( eine 1mm Macke auf der Unterseite )
*Grips: WeThePeople Rhombus* ( Wie neu )
Headset: Cane Creek BB

*Cranks: Odyssey Wombolt* ( bräuchte Lack, flugrost, geschweißt )
*Pedals: Animal PVC* ( Wie neu, keinen kratzer )
*Sprocket: WeThePeople* ( alt, tiefer Kratzer auf der Innenseite )
Chain: KHE Halflink

Seat: Shadow Slimseat
Seatpost: Odyssey Intac

Front wheel:
Hub: Salt 14mm
Rim: Alex B1
Tire: KHE Mac 2 Street folding

Rear wheel:
*Hub: Odyssey Hazard Lite 11t* ( Läuft Top, saudreckig, keinen einzigen Kratzer, 36L )
*Rim: Odyssey Hazard Lite chrome* ( kleine Macken an Rost, 36L )
Tire: KHE Mac 2 Street folding

Bessere Bilder gibts nicht, nur vllt. Nahaufnahmen...


----------



## Lizard.King (1. November 2008)

-----------


ich SUCHE ein SPROCKET   25t,27t,28t....

einfach mal anbieten





____________________


----------



## Stirni (1. November 2008)

23T zu klein ? das hätt ich nämlich


----------



## hard rock bmxer (2. November 2008)

*Demolition Driver*

- LHD und 9 T

- gewicht : 104 gramm (selbst gewogen)

- ist die Chromo version

- neupreis 60 euro

- joa driver ist komplett neu , also ungefahren..

*Odyssey V3 Casettennabe*

- RHD und 36 L

- bin die nabe 2 monate gefahren (genaues datum,von der rechnung müsste ich noch raussuchen)

- Nabe läuft einwandfrei

- ohne pegs gefahren

wer am zustand der nabe zweifelt , kann ruhig beim alliancebmx in bremen anrufen , der hat sie für mich ausgespeicht

*WTP Barends*

- Drops Barcaps

- waren nie an meinem rad,sind also komplett neu

- keine kratzer usw..

die bilder funktionieren hier wohl nicht , hab aber auch keine lust mich damit jetzt zu beschäftigen..

wer interesse hat schaut einfach mal hier : klick mich


----------



## wannabe (2. November 2008)

ja und ich hab noch die Macneil ID Gabel übrig.

los leute krallt sie euch!


----------



## jd_odin (2. November 2008)

Verkaufe neuen ungetragenen Pro Tec B2 Nasty Helm in XL (59 - 60cm). Preis 30 Euro plus Versand.


----------



## keks'(: (2. November 2008)

guenstig abzugeben:







http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/146487/cat/500


----------



## antistyle (2. November 2008)

khe lenker geht nach berlin,also verkauft


----------



## Benh00re (3. November 2008)

Benh00re schrieb:


> profile mini RHD, 9t ti driver, 14mm stahl hohlachse + shadow alumuttern und ein hubguard (customized FBM) 190eu inkl.
> 
> und primo analog 23t, guter zustand 20eu inkl. VHB



immer noch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## street (3. November 2008)

SUCHE

nen FREECOASTER am besten ein komplettes laufrad 14mm achse oder studs


----------



## Dirtjump16 (3. November 2008)

verkaufe  meinen hoffmann bikes loyalty rahmen!!!
ICQ: 245803440
oder E-mail: [email protected]
Wird nen schnäppchen da ich sehr schnell geld brauche.


----------



## Dirtjump16 (4. November 2008)

hab mal so ne frage habe zum geburtstag nen gebrauchten hoffmann bikes loyalty Rahmen geschenkt bekommen der noch gut erhalten ist nur nen paar kratzer sonst nichts...da ich mir aber lieber nen neues bike kaufen möchte will ic hden rahmen los werden....wie viel könnte man dafür noch einbringen???


----------



## Aceface (4. November 2008)

Wie alt ist er denn? Aktuelle Baureihe? Welche Oberrohrlänge? Hast du Bilder? Sind alles Faktoren, die entscheiden, ob Du ihn wegbekommst oder nicht und auch zu welchem Preis...

Edit:

Suche Kettenblatt - 28 Zähne

wer eins loswerden möchte, kann sich gerne melden. Danke!


----------



## Stirni (4. November 2008)

Verkaufe 23T Superstar PIMP DISC Kettenblatt und schwarze Flybikes felge 36° die normale nich die extra für vorne!!


----------



## paule_p2 (4. November 2008)

Suche Pivotal Slimseat

am liebsten den aktuellen Mac Neil SL aber bietet mal an was ihr habt, würde eventuell auch gegen einen Primo Balance, auch Pivotal, tauschen.




paule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vvagi (5. November 2008)

Ich suche ein 28- 32 er kettenblatt und ein hinterres laufrad mit 9t kasette, oder ein laufrad wo man einen sochen freilauf einbauen könnte


----------



## jd_odin (5. November 2008)

Verkaufe neuen Odyssey Monolever Short Bremshebel (rechts). Habe das gute Stück nur mal zum Befingern aus der Verpackung genommen. Neupreis lag bei 19,95 plus Versand, ich geb ihn her für 17 Euro *inkl.* Versand


----------



## .nOx (5. November 2008)

Hi,
ich verkaufe hier meinen Sunday V1 Rahmen.
Er ist mir mit 21" zu groÃ/lang.




Dem Bild kÃ¶nnt ihr alle wichtigen Infos entnehmen.
Ich habe den GroÃteil des Lackes entfernt und er sollte am Freitag zum Sandstrahler, die Innenbeschichtung ist noch komplett erhalten.
!!!Das Sandstrahlen ist im Preis mit drin, kann den Rahmen auch nach Absprache lackieren (grundieren, farbe, klarlack)!!!












Preis: 135â¬ ink sandstrahlen und Versand


----------



## ohrenzwikkah (5. November 2008)

Moin, ich biete hier mein MirraCo Blend One 20'' an. Hab's im Mai gekauft, Rechnung gibts mit dazu.

MIRRACO Blend One BMX

- Frame: 20â Full Chromoly
- Fork: Mirraco Full Chromoly
- Crankset: M3 3pc Chromoly 170mm Crank with 19mm Axle and US-BB SB weiÃ lackiert
- Sprocket: M3 33T
- Chain: KMC Z410
- Bar: M3 7" High ersetz durch KHE Cirrus, weiÃ lackiert
- Stem: M3
- Grips: Snafu Freestyle ersetzt durch schwarze Primo Wall Grips
- Seat: M3 Blend
- Front Wheel: 36H, 10mm Axle, BB Hub, Sun Rhyno Lite Rim in Black
- Rear Wheel: 36H, 14mm Axle, BB, LHD Cassette Hub with 12T Driver and Sun Rhyno Lite Rim in Black
- Tires: Maxxis M-Tread 20x2.1'' front, 1.85'' rear, 110psi
- 2 Pegs
Gewicht circa 12,7 - 13 Kg

Bremse bzw. Bremshebel und Rotor gibts natÃ¼rlich noch dazu. Kann ich bei Bedarf auch vorher noch montieren.

FÃ¤hrt sich noch sehr gut, nichts ausgeschlagen, gerissen, verbogen, lediglich ne kleine Delle durch'n verkackten Feeble.

Preislich dachte ich so an 250 - 270 Euro VHB.
Bei Interesse eben 'ne Nachricht hier im Forum oder im ICQ 232248404


----------



## Stirni (5. November 2008)

verkaufst auch einzeln ?


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (5. November 2008)

CHÐ¯IS schrieb:


> Bevor ich auf Teilen sitzen bleibe wird das Rad jetzt komplett zu verkauft.
> Anfragen per PM


Verkauft!


----------



## Evo-8 (5. November 2008)

moin, 
meine frage ist ich habe eine bremse gekauft die als ganz verkauft wurde, aber als sie ankam war sie schon komplett leer die dichtungen sind kaputt am bremssattel und was mache ich nun? In dem fall darf ich die doch zurück schicken weil sie nicht in dem zustand ist wie sie beschrieben wurde....

Edit: Im BMX Unterforum und ganz besonders im Verkaufsthread bist du da falsch...

-RISE-


----------



## m(A)ui (6. November 2008)

[V] Phil Wood HR-Nabe
-neu
-48 L
-schwarz

70.- â¬ VHB (?), oder macht mir ein Angebot.
Am besten per PN, da ich hier zu selten reinschau.

gruss,
maui


----------



## Kroni (6. November 2008)

Diatech Goldfinger:




Eastern Lenker, nix verbogen oder so, 8 inch:




Eastern Cromo Pegs, angegrindet, aber noch gut verwendbar:




Odyssey Junior Seat, hat nen Riss im Plastik, ist aber noch fahrbar:








Eastern Chocker Stem:




Das ganze Zeug geht extrem billig raus!! Preise macht ihr


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (7. November 2008)

Zu Verkaufen:

Fit D.L. Sattelstütze, weit gekürzt, schön leicht nur 85g, und nur für Rail Sättel, kommt für 15 Euro + Versand.

United Pivotal Sattelstütze + United Klemme, beides schwarz und schön leicht kommt für 25 Euro + Versand.

Shadow Creeper Fork, schwarz, gut in Schuss, keine Beulen, nur Gebrauchsspuren mit 35mm Vorlauf 65 Euro + Versand.

Shadow Stun Felgen. 2x, in lila, 36 loch, 480g, eine ist leider von der Bremse abgenutzt.
Beide für 70 Euro, oder die gute für 45 Euro oder dioe schlechte für 35 Euro + Versand.

Demolition Vorderrad, schwarze Felge, Lila Demolition Nabe, 36 loch für 60 Euro + Versand.

Kink Sound Kettenblatt in Chrom, 25T und im guten Zustand für 20 Euro + Versand.

Animal ASM - R Faltreifen, einmal 1.95 und einmal 2.10, für je 25 Euro + Versand.

Kontakt: Am besten per PM, Mail oder MSN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (7. November 2008)

oha großumtausch ? oder hörste auf?


----------



## sup dude? (7. November 2008)

NEU
Odyssey V3 Cassette
Aaron Ross red
1pc 10t driver
RHD
36h
14mm hollow axle


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (7. November 2008)

@ Stirni, neyney, Hab das alles noch liegen und da ich das nich mehr brauch und ich son UK Revolution will verkauf ich das Zeug.


----------



## Stirni (7. November 2008)

ah okay


----------



## lennarth (9. November 2008)

suche nen gebrauchten rahmen um 100 öcken.lasst mal was hören
..wird eh noch nicht gleich übermorgen gekauft.


----------



## nPj-driver (9. November 2008)

verkaufe ein wethepeople addict rahmen, wethepeople gabel, slat vorbau und lenker

zu dem hab ich noch einen odyssey elemantary v3 vorbau welcher noch ne ist in schawrz

und einen odyssey aitken seat


ach und ich verkaufe noch eine xbox 360 mit 20 gb festplatte und GTA IV

cheers


----------



## fashizzel (9. November 2008)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> suche nen gebrauchten rahmen um 100 öcken.lasst mal was hören
> ..wird eh noch nicht gleich übermorgen gekauft.



hab ein wtp frenzy in 20,5". bei interesse schick ich dir bilder.


----------



## Akai (9. November 2008)

Bin am überlegen meinen Sputnic Satelight V1 in schwarz und 20,675 zu verkaufen. Nur Trails, keine Pegs, guter Zustand bis auf ne kleine Delle im Oberrohr.
Bei Interesse PM!


----------



## bikeron (9. November 2008)

@lEnNyLiZaRd: bei www.parano-garage.de gibts jetzt zum jahresende die rahmens alle günstiger...viel. ist da was dabei und es wäre sogar neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. November 2008)

Profile Imperial 28t. Das Kettenblatt wurde nicht viel gefahren. Optisch hat es ein paar Kratzer, ist es jedoch eingebaut und die Kette drauf fÃ¤llt nichts mehr auf. Inkl. Adapter fÃ¼r 19mm Achsen. 25â¬ inkl. Versand.


----------



## Akai (10. November 2008)

Schwarz, 20,675" TT, 2,2kg.
Nur Trails, keine Pegs. Winzige Delle im Oberrohr, sonst sehr guter Zustand (bis auf die üblichen Lackkratzer). 
Inkl. FIT-Sattelklemme und BB.
100,- (120,- mit Odyssey Dirt Fork, 130,- mit Gabel und Volume Bennett Bar 7,5")


----------



## carretta (10. November 2008)

nPj-driver schrieb:


> verkaufe ein wethepeople addict rahmen, wethepeople gabel, slat vorbau und lenker
> 
> zu dem hab ich noch einen odyssey elemantary v3 vorbau welcher noch ne ist in schawrz
> 
> ...



Den V3 möchte ich haben. Bitte melden!


----------



## the agent (10. November 2008)

verkaufe imperial kettenblatt chrome 36 zähne !
(nur race einsatz)


----------



## BMXkevin (11. November 2008)

hii wollt mal fragen ob man auch sachen verkaufen darf die nix mit bmx zu tun haben! z.B. New Era Caps.


----------



## Stirni (11. November 2008)

ja hauptsache keine MTB-Teile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMXkevin (11. November 2008)

ok danke dann post ich mal was erst mal die bilder am pc suchen!


----------



## BMXkevin (11. November 2008)

Schwarze White Sox Cap GrÃ¶Ãe: 7 3/8 entspricht 58,7cm 
VHB 22,50â¬ + Versand




Rote St. Louis Cap GrÃ¶Ãe: 7 1/4 entspricht 58cm
VGB 15â¬ + Versand


bei interesse bitte per PM melden oder hier im Thread. Detailbilder werden bei Nachfrage selbstverstÃ¤ndlich nachgereicht!


----------



## RISE (11. November 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> ja hauptsache keine MTB-Teile



Wer sagt das? Also es sollte schon im entferntesten was mit BMX zu tun haben. Die Caps lass ich mal durchgehen, sowas trägt ja der ein oder andere heute.


----------



## Stirni (12. November 2008)

hmm 
eigentlich immer du wenn hier irgendwer welche postet
das es mit BMX zutuen haben sollte,ist ja von vornerein klar aber hier verticken die meisten auch t-shirts,kappen ,DVD's undsoweiter da is ja eigentlich alles andere ausser MTB-Parts mit drin,oder?


----------



## Joppes (12. November 2008)

Wenn wir hier im BMX Unterforum sind, sollten hier scho nur BMX Teile zu verkaufen sein... es könnte ja auch sein das Anfänger irritiert werden, wenn sie hier mtb Teile finden


----------



## lennarth (12. November 2008)

oder jemand,der bmx fährt hier mal nen mtb lenker verticken will oder sowas,find ich auch noch ok,aber wenn er sein ganzes rad in einzelteilen hier rein stellt..


----------



## heup (12. November 2008)

.


----------



## heup (12. November 2008)

oppps...sry


----------



## heup (12. November 2008)

des wollt ich echt nicht


----------



## .nOx (12. November 2008)

Neu & ungetragen
Größe: L
Preis: je Shirt 20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (12. November 2008)

hahahah die sehen ja kacke aus


----------



## Benh00re (13. November 2008)

trendywendy newrave


----------



## RISE (13. November 2008)

Ich glaub, dass ist eher was für Goa Freunde...


----------



## Caracal (13. November 2008)

.nOx schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> ungetragen
> 
> [...]



Das versteht sich fast schon von selbst.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (13. November 2008)

uche Vorderrad & Gabel jeweils 10mm einfach alles anbieten.


----------



## redbaron-bmx (14. November 2008)

Benh00re schrieb:


> immer noch da


brauche den 9 ti driver....pn


----------



## Aceface (14. November 2008)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> uche Vorderrad & Gabel jeweils 10mm einfach alles anbieten.





Hätte ne WTP Excalibur, bekomme Montag meine neue Gabel. Bei Interesse PM


----------



## Akai (14. November 2008)

Zusätzlich zum Sputnic SateLight verkaufe ich noch:

Odyssey Hazard Light 36L, schwarz, guter Zustand. 25,-
Primo Dirt Monster 2.20, sehr wenig gefahren. 7,50
S&M Pro Race Bar (Slam Bar size), schwarz, Zustand ok (viele Lackkratzer), gekürzt (66cm). 25,-
Odyssey Dirt Fork, schwarz, guter Zustand, 14mm. 25,-
Volume Bennett Bar, fluted Tubing, schwarz, 62cm breit. 10,-
Primo Hemorrhoid Sattel, schwarz, guter Zustand. 5,-
WeThePeople Pro Crank, schwarz, guter Zustand, inkl. Zubehör wie Achse, Spacer etc. 30,-
Profile Racing Imperial Kettenblatt, 30T, schwarz, sehr guter Zustand. 25,-
Profile Racing Imperial Kettenblatt, 30T, poliert, sehr guter Zustand. 25,-
MacNeil Light Sprocket, 30T, schwarz, sehr guter Zustand. 20,-
Flybikes Kettenblatt, 34T, schwarz, sehr guter Zustand. 10,-

Fotos gibts auf Anfrage.

Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## raphael731 (14. November 2008)

Hello,Everyone!
Here are new FLY TIERRA frame20.6'' brown,TIERRA  fork in black,TIERRA 7.75''bar in black for sell
frame:290 euro
fork:118 euro
bar:69 euro

If you r  interested in them,please email me
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (14. November 2008)

Verkaufe schwarze flybikes felge in 36loch 





60euro


----------



## vvagi (14. November 2008)

hi.. kannste mir mal die bilder von den drei 30t kettenblätter schicken ?
preise incl. versand ?


----------



## Stirni (14. November 2008)

hätte gerne nen bild vom lenker!!!und wie alt ist der?


----------



## Koniman (14. November 2008)

No Mtb.


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (14. November 2008)

Zu verkaufen.. 

Subrosa Pandora, 20.75 toptube, mit Brakemounts in Raw und abgeschnittenem Sattelrohr.
Dazu gibs MidBB Lager im rahmen und ne Animal Wedgepost in schwarz, zusammen 230 Euro inkl. Versand und Nachnahmegebühr.


----------



## Akai (14. November 2008)

Nochmal mit Bilder wg. der vielen Anfragen.

Zusätzlich zum Sputnic SateLight verkaufe ich noch:

Odyssey Hazard Light 36L, schwarz, guter Zustand. 25,-
Primo Dirt Monster 2.20, sehr wenig gefahren. 7,50
S&M Pro Race Bar (Slam Bar size), schwarz, Zustand ok (viele Lackkratzer), gekürzt (66cm). 25,-
Odyssey Dirt Fork, schwarz, guter Zustand, 14mm. 25,-
Volume Bennett Bar, fluted Tubing, schwarz, 62cm breit. 10,-
Primo Hemorrhoid Sattel, schwarz, guter Zustand. 5,-


Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akai (14. November 2008)

WeThePeople Pro Crank, schwarz, guter Zustand, inkl. Zubehör wie Achse, Spacer etc. 30,-
Profile Racing Imperial Kettenblatt, 30T, schwarz, sehr guter Zustand. 25,-
Profile Racing Imperial Kettenblatt, 30T, poliert, sehr guter Zustand. 25,-
MacNeil Light Sprocket, 30T, schwarz, sehr guter Zustand. 20,-
Flybikes Kettenblatt, 34T, schwarz, sehr guter Zustand. 10,-


----------



## carretta (15. November 2008)

Hab noch nen Demolotion 9T Driver. NEU


----------



## ohrenzwikkah (16. November 2008)

Moin, 

bin auf der *Suche* nach 'ner Kurbel! Achse sollte 20mm dick sein. Die Kurbelarme sollten 175mm lang sein. Zur Not nehm' ich nur 2 Kurbelarme. Müssen aber nicht zwangsläufig Electron Kurbelarme sein. 

Also, bitte mal eben 2 Kurbelarme oder 'ne ganze Kurbel anbieten. 
Zustand bzw. HErsteller ist erstmal egal, hauptsache funktioniert.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Stirni (16. November 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> Verkaufe schwarze flybikes felge in 36loch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kommt schon!!!
55!


----------



## lennarth (16. November 2008)

sony psp,guter zustand.
gta und need for speed oder sowas,kingkongfilm auch.der ganze krimskrams der dazugehört,2gb karte.foto mach ich noch.
vb 85


----------



## gmozi (16. November 2008)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> sony psp,guter zustand.
> gta und need for speed oder sowas,kingkongfilm auch.der ganze krimskrams der dazugehört,2gb karte.foto mach ich noch.
> vb 85



Mach mal bilder! Meld da mal Interesse an!


----------



## gmozi (16. November 2008)

PSP ist mein!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (17. November 2008)

Moin Jungs,

hätte da ein neues RNC Titan 28T Sprocket, Neupreis dürfte euch ja bekannt sein, EUR 99,- , war noch nie verbaut, dementsprechend keinerlei Beschädigungen. Die Firma gibt es ja nicht mehr, also möglicherweise in diesem Zustand ein Einzelstück, weltweit.
EUR 60,- inklusive Luftpolsterumschlag und Briefporto, falls versicherter Versand gewünscht kommen nochmal EUR 3,- dazu.





Gruß
Micha


----------



## ohrenzwikkah (19. November 2008)

*Moin,

suche 2 relativ guterhaltene Kurbelarme. Länge 170 oder 175mm, hauptsache die passen auf 'ne 20mm Achse!

Bei Angeboten im Icq (232248404) oder hier melden.*


----------



## .nOx (19. November 2008)

Hi,
verkaufe hier nen Fit Rahmen er stammt aus dem Team Street Komplettrad
Gewicht dÃ¼rfte so um die 2,4kg sein, 20.5" TT


Preis dachte ich so an 70â¬ ink Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ängel__ (19. November 2008)

hi suche rahmen mit tretlager und kurbeln (eventuell auch mit bremse)
bitte um antworten wen möglcih mit bild und preisvorschlag


----------



## Akai (19. November 2008)

Guck eine Seite weiter vorne...
Sputnic Satelight+Gabel+Lenker+Kurbel = 140,-


----------



## CannondaleENO (19. November 2008)

Hi verkaufe mein bmx bilder kann ich senden per Anfrage !mfg eno
ICQ 432316055

Rahmen : WTP Addict
GAbel: WTP Addict
Felgen : Proper Light rot elox
Naben : Hinten : Proper 8000er Cassette Vorn: WTP Supreme
Lenker : Twenty Highland Bar
Vorbau : Shadow Rot elox
Bremshebel : Odyssey Medium
Bremse: Salt
Bremsebacken : Transparent 2 paar neue dazu
Kurbel: WTP Royal Crank
Pedalen : Animal Industrielager
Speichen : Khe
Reifen : Fly Bikes Ruben Alcantara
Sattel: Federal Privotal
Sattelstange : Macneil Privotal
Steuersatz : Salt
Kettenblatt: Odyssey Vermont 28t
Kette: KMC K 710sl
Barends: Proper
Griffe: Odyssey Team


----------



## ohrenzwikkah (20. November 2008)

Verkaufste die WTP Kurbel auch einzeln?


----------



## CannondaleENO (20. November 2008)

Ne ich verkauf das nur Komplett!


----------



## ohrenzwikkah (20. November 2008)

CannondaleENO schrieb:


> Ne ich verkauf das nur Komplett!



Was willste für das komplette Bike?


----------



## Lizard.King (20. November 2008)

suche 25t oder 27 t sprocket


DRINGEND


----------



## bmxer.90 (20. November 2008)

hi,

ich hätte eine komplette bremsanlage zu verkaufen:

Snafu C- Lever 12
Odyssey Linear Cable 9
Tektro Cable Dreieck (das gute, kein Billigding) 5
Odyssey Evolver Bremse (rot eloxiert) 45
mit Trailbremsbelägen (sehr hohe Bremskraft, weich) 10
Brückenseil natürlich (bissl dicker als normaler bremszug)

macht mir bitte angebote ;-)


----------



## Agent Schmidt (20. November 2008)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> uche Vorderrad & Gabel jeweils 10mm einfach alles anbieten.




Suche immernoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akai (21. November 2008)

Neue Preise!



Akai schrieb:


> Sputnic SateLight, schwarz, TT20,675, guter Zustand, mit BB (19 +22mm) inkl. Spacer etc.). 90,-
> 
> Odyssey Hazard Light 36L, schwarz, guter Zustand. 25,-reserviert
> Primo Dirt Monster 2.20, sehr wenig gefahren. 5,-
> ...


----------



## Akai (21. November 2008)

Neue Preise!



Akai schrieb:


> WeThePeople Pro Crank, schwarz, guter Zustand, inkl. Zubehör wie Achse, Spacer etc. 30,-
> Profile Racing Imperial Kettenblatt, 30T, schwarz, sehr guter Zustand. 20,-
> Profile Racing Imperial Kettenblatt, 30T, poliert, sehr guter Zustand. 20,-
> MacNeil Light Sprocket, 30T, schwarz, sehr guter Zustand. 15,-
> Flybikes Kettenblatt, 34T, schwarz, sehr guter Zustand. 5,-


----------



## Akai (21. November 2008)

Oder...

Rahmen Sputnic Satelight (inkl.BB) + Dirt Fork + Volume Bar + Pro Crank
120,-


----------



## Akai (21. November 2008)

Odyssey Dirt Fork, schwarz, 14mm mit Adaptern auf 10mm, guter Zustand mit vielen Odyssey-Aufklebern. 25,-


----------



## _coco_ (21. November 2008)

Sorry, der passt bei uns nicht ans Rad...


----------



## gmozi (21. November 2008)

Ist nen MTB Teil ... ist das hier MTB? NEIN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (21. November 2008)

Hi,
verkaufe hier ein paar Klamotten weil ich Geld brauche und/oder sie mir nicht mehr passen.
Die Sachen sind nicht sonderlich viel getragen worden und in einem guten Zustand.
Morgen kommen noch ein grÃ¼ner Fox Hoodie und eine Volcom Jacke (Ã¼bertrieben guter Schnitt und innen mit Wildleder, mir aber leider zu klein).

Alle Preise sind OHNE Versand und VHB.
Volcom Jacke
GrÃ¶Ãe M
40â¬










Fox Hoodie
GrÃ¶Ãe L
20â¬




Aveal Hoddie
GrÃ¶Ãe M
15â¬




Matix Zipper
GrÃ¶Ãe M
20â¬




Mazine Hoodie
GrÃ¶Ãe L
15â¬




Orchid Cobra & Dust T-Shirts (neu und ungetragen)
GrÃ¶Ãe L
je 18â¬




Volcom LedergÃ¼rtel (Schnalle ist auswechselbar)
GrÃ¶Ãe L
Preis 20â¬




I Path Portmanie
15â¬




Reel Razor Hose
W30 L32 (kann man auch mit 32/34W tragen)
Die Hose hat KEINEN Fleck wie man auf Bild zwei denken kÃ¶nnte!
20â¬


----------



## .nOx (22. November 2008)

gürtel und fox hoodie sind weg


----------



## redbaron-bmx (22. November 2008)

28t Snafu Lite Kettenblatt ROT wenig gefahren und kaum gebrauchs spuren 20,-
bild volgt.


----------



## the agent (22. November 2008)

tausche goldenen fit dld vorbau gegen kink vorbau.... wenn jemand will melden per pm...


----------



## Agent Schmidt (22. November 2008)

Akai schrieb:


> Odyssey Dirt Fork, schwarz, 14mm mit Adaptern auf 10mm, guter Zustand mit vielen Odyssey-Aufklebern. 25,-



Kannst du vielleicht noch paar Bidler machen?
Von der Seite und so..danke


----------



## Akai (22. November 2008)

Hast PM


----------



## Stirni (22. November 2008)

hab akais S&M lenker gekauft und muss sagen alles top verlaufen!schnelle sendung und echt freundlich!


----------



## Akai (22. November 2008)

Danke für die Blumen
So, Lenker, Gabel, ein Kettenblatt,Kurbel, Felge und Rahmen sind reserviert. Der Rest noch zu haben. Also, kaufen marsch,marsch.


----------



## ohrenzwikkah (22. November 2008)

Ich suche 'nen Vorbau, Hersteller und so erstma egal, und ein vorderes Laufrad (14mm), Nabe und Felge können ruhig farbig sein.  Bitte erstma alles anbieten.


----------



## redbaron-bmx (22. November 2008)

redbaron-bmx schrieb:


> 28t Snafu Lite Kettenblatt ROT wenig gefahren und kaum gebrauchs spuren 20,-
> bild volgt.


hier das bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinkunze (23. November 2008)

Hallo, da ich leider nicht mehr zum fahren komme will ich mein bmx verkaufen.Ich habe es erst letztes Jahr fast komplett aufgerüstet und nur ein paar mal gefahren.
Ich hab mal ein paar Details raus geschrieben:

Hinterrad: Oddyssey Hazard Lite 14mm Cassette ( 12,13,14,16 T Driver)
              Removable Cogs , Farbe Chrom , 48 H

Kurbel : Felt ( Wert ca 75 Euro )

Rahmen, Vorbau, Lenker, Gabel : Ruption Rdx

Kettenblatt Oddyssey Vermont Spocket ( 30 T )

Kette : Eastern Bikes ( JBN Mask ) verlängerbar

Pedale : industriegelager ( Neuwert ca 55 Euro )

Kettenspanner 1x Oddyssey , 1 x No name

Neue Griffe ( Lamellen )

Mäntel : Holly Rollers

Zusätzlich würde ich noch einen Helm und eine Schienbein-knie Schützerkombo drauflegen.

Bei interesse bitte eine Mail an : [email protected]


----------



## Akai (24. November 2008)

Noch zu haben:

Sputnic SateLight, TT 20,675, 2,2kg, schwarz, guter Zustand mit BB in 19 u. 22mm (inkl. Spacer etc.) 90,-

Profile Imperial Sprocket, 30T, poliert, sehr guter Zustand, wenig gefahren
20,-

Mac Neil Light Sprocket, 30T, schwarz, sehr wenig gefahren, 
15,-

Flybikes Sprocket, 34T, schwarz, sehr guter Zustand
7,50

Primo Dirt Monster Reifen, 2,2", kaum gefahren
5,-

Alle Preise ohne Versand.


----------



## .nOx (24. November 2008)

.nOx schrieb:


> Hi,
> verkaufe hier ein paar Klamotten weil ich Geld brauche und/oder sie mir nicht mehr passen.
> Die Sachen sind nicht sonderlich viel getragen worden und in einem guten Zustand.
> Morgen kommen noch ein grüner Fox Hoodie und eine Volcom Jacke (übertrieben guter Schnitt und innen mit Wildleder, mir aber leider zu klein).
> ...



volcom jacke und aveal hoodie sind nun auch weg


----------



## _coco_ (25. November 2008)

Gibt es hier wen, der ein gescheites Komplettrad verkauft ?
Wenn ja, gerne PN!


----------



## keks'(: (25. November 2008)

KHE EuroBB






LeafCycles Pole (ka bmxrahmen mit 27,2 ?! .. sry


----------



## lennarth (25. November 2008)

_coco_ schrieb:


> Gibt es hier wen, der ein gescheites Komplettrad verkauft ?


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/153257/cat/5
er.


----------



## Ängel__ (27. November 2008)

Hi suche rahmen + tretlager + kurbeln
im breisraum 70 - 150 
bitte um angebote mit bild und preis 
thx


----------



## Stirni (27. November 2008)

Verkaufe meine ca. 2 wochen gefahrene Flybikes felge in schwarz!
sehr guter zustand!nur kleine silberne flecken(angedeutete kratzer)
50VHB!
und nene Colony Transformer Bremshebel für 35VHB!nur ein kleiner kratzer an der klemme!  von mir GARNICHT gefahren,und vom vorbesitzer nur einen Tag im park,wo das rad aber leider hingeflogen ist und auf den bremshebel.
bilder:


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (28. November 2008)

Suche: Vorderrad->36Loch, 14mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxrider 88 (28. November 2008)

suche kurbel 19mm ??
mfg Maik 
473122292


----------



## Bike Lane (30. November 2008)

Neue Sachen im Bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/32014











**** die Bilder sind riesig, aber egal!


----------



## JulianW. (1. Dezember 2008)

jo hätt vllt. interesse an dem vorbau, was willste für ham?


----------



## Stirni (1. Dezember 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> Verkaufe meine ca. 2 wochen gefahrene Flybikes felge in schwarz!
> sehr guter zustand!nur kleine silberne flecken(angedeutete kratzer)
> 50VHB!
> und nene Colony Transformer Bremshebel für 35VHB!nur ein kleiner kratzer an der klemme!  von mir GARNICHT gefahren,und vom vorbesitzer nur einen Tag im park,wo das rad aber leider hingeflogen ist und auf den bremshebel.
> bilder:



hebel is weg felge geht für 45raus


----------



## Agent Schmidt (1. Dezember 2008)

Suche immernoch Gabel und Vorderrad 10mm.


----------



## redbaron-bmx (1. Dezember 2008)

redbaron-bmx schrieb:


> hier Das Bild


Weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Dirt (3. Dezember 2008)

Verkaufe Eastern bikes Dragon Lenker, 

-Heat-treated chromoly
-9 butts
-7.5 inch rise
-10 degree backsweep
-24.8" wide

der lenker ist wenig gefahren, deshalb in gutem zustand, bei interesse kann ich bilder machen, fÃ¼r 20â¬ inkl. versand abzugeben.


----------



## nPj-driver (3. Dezember 2008)

suche fit dlr stem
in schwarz


----------



## Cache (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi

verkauf mein simple enigma rahmen von märz 08
hab den rahmen sehr sauber schwarz matt lackiert.
er hat keine risse dellen oder sonstwas nur eben die normalen gebrauchsspuren.

es sin 19mm lager verbaut kann ich drinlassen wenns is
hab so an die 140 gedacht bei interesse pn oda sa preis is vhb;-)


----------



## specip2 (5. Dezember 2008)

Suche komplette Hr bremse fürs Bmx!


----------



## foxrider 88 (6. Dezember 2008)

vekaufe eastern Gabel und eastern electron kurbel .
einfahc mal angebote machen 
icq 473122292
msn [email protected]


----------



## crmo_basher (6. Dezember 2008)

Hey,

hab hier´n paar einwandfrei erhaltene visuelle schnäppchen billig abzugeben...definitives must have

Also:
PAL-VHS
-Props Best of Road Fools 5,6,7 und 8
-Props Road Fools 11
-Props Road Fools 10
-Props Road Fools 9
-Props Road Fools 8
-Props Road Fools 7
-Props Megatour
-Props Toronto Metro Jam
-Props 43
-Props Yearend 2001
-Props Passport 2001
-Soul Summer 2001
-Soul Summer 2002
-Little Devil Crminal Mischief

DVD
-Shook-Scared 2 Look...ya ain´t a crook son ya just a shook one!!!

PAL VHS gehen für 2,50EUR (+Versand) und DVD für 10,-EUR (+Versand) an Euch raus.

Laßt Euch das nicht entgehen.
Enjoy...schöne Art das sch**zz Wetter zu überbrücken.
Bei Interesse einfach antworten oder pm.


----------



## crmo_basher (7. Dezember 2008)

hey,

anbei noch ein paar visuelle schnäppchen... 14,95EUR(+Versand) each.
Würde auch bei Nachfrage vernünftige bundle Preise machen.
Bis dann


----------



## ohrenzwikkah (7. Dezember 2008)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Suche immernoch Gabel und Vorderrad 10mm.



 36H, 10mm Axle, SB Hub, Sun Rhyno Lite Rim in Black


----------



## Agent Schmidt (7. Dezember 2008)

Was muss man sich unter SB Hub vorstellen?


----------



## .nOx (7. Dezember 2008)

sealed bearing
noname


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cache (9. Dezember 2008)

hi!
Suche ein Profile Imperial Kettenblatt.
25T schwarz

wer was hat pn oder mail

mfg


----------



## Stirni (9. Dezember 2008)

muss es neu oder gebraucht sein


----------



## CannondaleENO (9. Dezember 2008)

Suche Khe Hindenburg 2pc in 165er länge oder 175er ??
ICQ:432316055


----------



## Cache (10. Dezember 2008)

kann auch gebraucht sein
sollte aber nich kaputt sein


----------



## Lapin Kulta (10. Dezember 2008)

Verkaufe Spanisch bb lager+ spacer(wtp)
10â¬ 

suche kettenblatt 30 bis 34 zÃ¤hne


----------



## Akai (10. Dezember 2008)

Akai schrieb:


> Noch zu haben:
> 
> Sputnic SateLight, TT 20,675, 2,2kg, schwarz, guter Zustand mit BB in 19 u. 22mm (inkl. Spacer etc.) 80,-
> 
> ...


----------



## Lapin Kulta (10. Dezember 2008)

will das flybikes...
passt das auf ne 19 achse?


----------



## ChristophK (11. Dezember 2008)

Primo Griffe
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/157009/cat/500

Primo Bremshebel
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/157011/cat/500

Primo Felge
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/157015/cat/500

Preise sind unter Umständen minimal verhandelbar.


----------



## Benh00re (11. Dezember 2008)

KHE : 22inkl.
plyte 2,25 : 17inkl.
fatcap: 15inkl.
plaste: gibts zu einem der dinge dazu
kettenblatt:15inkl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (12. Dezember 2008)

Verkaufe Eastern Reaper Rahmen


Zur Geo:

LÃ¤nge: 20,5"
HA: 74,5Â°
SA: 71Â°
BB: 11,5"
KS: 13,6" slammed
Gewicht: 2,4x kg

Rahmen ist absolut pegtauglich. 

Zum Zustand:

Dellen und Risse hat er selbstverstÃ¤ndlich keine, Pegs waren nur montiert, gerutscht wurde dennoch nicht. Selbst die Pulverbeschichtung ist noch tip top und glÃ¤nzt wie die Glatze von Meister Proper. NatÃ¼rlich gibts ein paar Kratzer an den Rohren (Bild 4 zeigt sie ganz gut).

Hab den Rahmen im MÃ¤rz 2006 gekauft, dementsprechend ist es die Cromo Version und in Anbetracht des guten Zustandes werfe ich als Preisvorstellung mal 100â¬ in den Raum. FÃ¼r diese 100â¬ bekommt ihr den Rahmen, sehr fitte 22mm Spanish BB Lager, die Sattelklemme, (vom WTP Trust, sieht aus wie integriert) und fÃ¼r alle Pronerds/ Stalker/ Fans / Sammler noch die beiden auf dem Rahmen befindlichen Decoro Sticker, die ich durch Zufall mal von Bruce Crisman bekommen hab. Versand ist inkl. 

Ganz tolle Bilder gibts auch noch:


----------



## Agent Schmidt (14. Dezember 2008)

Suche Gabel 10mm unter einem Kilo.


----------



## foxrider 88 (15. Dezember 2008)

ser sich hätte ne eastern gabe4l für  bilig geld wiegt aber kloen bisl mehr als 1 kilo


----------



## Son (15. Dezember 2008)

suchst du nicht zufällig einen duden?


----------



## RISE (15. Dezember 2008)

Kauft meinen Rahmen, jetzt für 90 inkl. Spanish BB, Sattelklemme und Versand! Besser als jeder Duden!!!


----------



## Akai (16. Dezember 2008)

Kauft meinen Rahmen mit BB-Lager, FIT-Klemme und Versand für 90,-. Viel besser als Duden und Eastern



Akai schrieb:


> Noch zu haben:
> 
> Sputnic SateLight, TT 20,675, 2,2kg, schwarz, guter Zustand mit BB in 19 u. 22mm (inkl. Spacer etc.) 90,-
> 
> .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dope Man (16. Dezember 2008)

Wie in der Überschrift beschrieben ... Einen *Fly Bikes Fino* in gutem Zustand lediglich ein kleines Loch unter dem Schickeria Aufkleber. Mit einem schicken Aufnäher aber leicht zu beseitigen! Der Sattel ist richtig schön slim

Dazu eine gekürzte Stange von *1664*, mit ein paar zusätzlichen Löchern

Hier die Bilder:
















Gebt mal einen Preis für den Sattel und / oder die Stange an!!

lg 
Dopi


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. Dezember 2008)

Suche BMX Cruiser Lenker in Chrom, Höhe 4" - 6", möglichst alt (80ziger)


----------



## HansPeterLustig (17. Dezember 2008)

Suche eine Kurbel mit US-BB Lagern... Oder eine 19mm Achse.


----------



## matshenning (17. Dezember 2008)

moin,suche ein hr-ersatz-laufrad mit 10mm achse , am liebsten mit einer supra beta pro felge in schwarz, kann aber auch eine andere schwarze felge sein, sollte nur leicht sein das ganze.
gruß matze 
könnt mir bitte direkt antworten auf [email protected]


----------



## Stirni (17. Dezember 2008)

hr und 10mm wird schwer zu finden denke ich


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (19. Dezember 2008)

Superstar Pimp 30t Sprocket zu verkaufen!
Super Zustand bis auf kleine Gebrauchspuren die man aber beim Anbau nicht sieht!
ICQ: 364911254


----------



## matshenning (19. Dezember 2008)

mail mir mal ein foto,crace matze


----------



## wagi (21. Dezember 2008)

Verkaufe MacNeil Primary Kettenblatt, neu und ungefahren!
30t, bronze:






bei interesse oder frage->pn oder icq (335670044)

30

mfg


----------



## keepdirtclean (23. Dezember 2008)

vekaufe einen fit sky high lenker, 8,25", 27" breit, weiß gelackt. lenker wurde wenig gefahren und ist daher im topzustand! nix verbogen,gerissen usw. np. betrug knapp 80. der käufer kriegt von mir eine neue soul bmx dvd geschenkt!


----------



## bmxer.90 (23. Dezember 2008)

hi,

verkaufst du dein bike jetzt oder nur den lenker? ich denk ma nur den lenker oder?
schon was anderes geplant als lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aceface (23. Dezember 2008)

Steht doch da, dass er nur den Lenker verkauft.


----------



## bmxer.90 (23. Dezember 2008)

hätte ja sein können^^


----------



## keepdirtclean (23. Dezember 2008)

verkaufe nur den lenker,bei interesse pm


----------



## lennarth (23. Dezember 2008)

hat irgendwer noch nen elementary v3 rumfliegen?
von herrn caretta weiß ichs,aber da ist es nicht richtig sicher ob ich den bekomme.wer also was hat und loswerden will,wär nett.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (24. Dezember 2008)

Wenn bei jemand nach dem Fest ne Gabel übrig ist bei mir melden 
10mm und unter nem Kilo wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## muttipullover (24. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
ich hÃ¤tte da noch was klassisches.




10â¬+Versandkosten

GruÃ Steffen


----------



## bmxer.90 (24. Dezember 2008)

hi,

ich verkaufe hier mein BMX welches aus folgenden Teilen von mir zusammengestellt wurde:

Rahmen: PROPER Proclaimer 21,2" matt schwarz 130â¬
Gabel: FELT Dirt 14mm (Dropouts aufgefeilt damit der Abstand zwischen Reifen und Gabel beim Footjam nich stÃ¶rt und den Schuh einklemmt^^) 40â¬
Vorderrad: ALEX Y22 mit GT Nabe 40â¬
Hinterrad: ODYSSEY 7KA Felge mit ODYSSEY V3 Casette Hub 10T 180â¬
Lenker: UNITED Squad Bar 8" 50â¬
Griffe: ANIMAL Edwin De La Rosa Brown 6â¬
Reifen vorn: KHE Mac 2 Dirt neu 35â¬
Reifen hinten: KHE Mac 2 Park neu 35â¬
Kurbel: EASTERN Electron 175mm mit Spanish BB 90â¬
Kettenblatt: ANIMAL Light Sprocket 25T 50â¬
Kette: EASTERN Halflink Chain weiÃ 10â¬
Vorbau: FELT Drop Ten 20â¬
Pedale: ECLAT Surge PC Pedals in Purple neu 13â¬
Sattel: 1x ECLAT Complex Seat in purple neu 27â¬ und 
          1x FITBIKES ECCD Kevlar mit FIT StÃ¼tze 20â¬
Pegs: GSPORT Plegs 14mm 2x 25â¬

Die Teile haben einen Gesamtwert von 800â¬ !!^^

Das Bike wurde ca. 6 Monate gefahren im Skatepark. Es ist nichts gebrochen oder gar gerissen.
Nur die Ã¼blichen Grindspuren an den Pegs und an der Nabe sind vorhanden aber nichts wildes^^

bei Interesse bitte anfragen ich habe auch Detailbilder also ran an die Bouletten^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





entweder einzelne Parts oder komplett!!!!

Preise verhandelbar!!!


----------



## Lapin Kulta (24. Dezember 2008)

hätte gern detail bilder von dem sattel am besten auffen bike!
das is der ungepolsterte oder?


----------



## matshenning (25. Dezember 2008)

moin,schick mir mal ein paar pics vom vr-laufrad.merci matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcelgeber (25. Dezember 2008)

hi lapin kulta,

guck ma in meinem profil da hab ich fotos drin


----------



## marcelgeber (25. Dezember 2008)

zu lapin kulta,

natürlich im profil vom bmxer.90 !!!! also mein aktuelles


----------



## Prince Lion (25. Dezember 2008)

Hat noch jemand aus seiner Kindheit/Jugend ein Thunderbird BMX oder ein 
Verchromtes Aluminium BMX? Nur der Rahmen würde es auch machen.

Ein chromoly BMX no kult Marke aus dem Keller bj 80's - mid 90's geht auch, solange es keine 24 kg wiegt. 

http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/thunderbird/8399/1 

Postet, ich guck mir alles an.


----------



## matshenning (25. Dezember 2008)

hi,
suche eine prism-achse mit lager, hat jemand was rumliegen oder eine bezugsadresse für mich? danke
matze


----------



## King Jens one (25. Dezember 2008)

ich hab noch ein Odyssey Elementary V3 Vorbau zum verkaufen. Bei interesse pm


----------



## Lapin Kulta (26. Dezember 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/160056/cat/26


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschtl (26. Dezember 2008)

habe 4 vorbau-hohlschrauben von shadow zu verkaufen.(bilder im album)
bei interesse pm.


----------



## sup dude? (26. Dezember 2008)

sup dude? schrieb:


> NEU
> Odyssey V3 Cassette
> Aaron Ross red
> 1pc 10t driver
> ...



upupupup


----------



## specip2 (27. Dezember 2008)

was willst du den für die nabe


----------



## bugfreak (29. Dezember 2008)

Moin.

Biete hier meine Eastern Bikes Jane 2008 an.
Leichte Gebrauchspuren an den Pegs und Barends(2mal kurz im skatepark) und nen Transportkratzer am Unterrohr. (Siehe Bilder)
Wegen Job und wenig Zeit kaum gefahren.
Desweiteren hab ich gemerkt, dass mein Rücken und die Gelenke die recht harten Schläge nicht mehr so verkraften wie früher.
War wegen nem zerschossenen Knie ne ganze Weile ausser gefecht und wollte nun wieder einsteigen. Aber das wird wohl nix.
Und bevor es verstaubt in irgend einer Ecke darf es gehen für 350 plus Versand.
(iloxx 45 eventuell woanders günstiger, oder abholen in Kassel/Eschwege)
http://www.abload.de/img/jane0011dfk.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/jane002k04m.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/jane003besv.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/jane004yhwh.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/jane005m97k.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/jane007lb9o.jpg

Gruß Boris


----------



## ohrenzwikkah (29. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

sofern jemand noch 'nen 8"zoll Lenker übrig hat, bitte bei mir melden.
Farbe und Marke vorerst egal!

Zur Not im icq: 232248404


----------



## bmxer.90 (30. Dezember 2008)

Rahmen: PROPER Proclaimer 21,2" matt schwarz 
Gabel: FELT Dirt 14mm 
Vorderrad: ALEX Y22 mit GT Nabe 
Hinterrad: ODYSSEY 7KA Felge mit ODYSSEY V3 Casette Hub 10T 
Lenker: UNITED Squad Bar 8" 
Griffe: ANIMAL Edwin De La Rosa Brown
Reifen vorn: KHE Mac 2 Dirt )neu)
Reifen hinten: KHE Mac 2 Park (neu)
Kurbel: EASTERN Electron 175mm mit Spanish BB 
Kettenblatt: ANIMAL Light Sprocket 25T
Kette: EASTERN Halflink Chain weiÃ 
Vorbau: FELT Drop Ten 
Pedale: ECLAT Surge PC Pedals in Purple (neu)
Sattel: 1x ECLAT Complex Seat in purple (neu) 
Pegs: GSPORT Plegs 14mm 2x 
Bremse:- Odyssey evo (rot eloxiert) mit Clear BelÃ¤gen (sehr hohe Bremskaft!)
           -Odyssey Linear Slic Cable in weiÃ
           -Snafu C- Lever

Ich kann auch noch zwei MOSHCORE Shirts dazulegen (Stars & Moshcore schwarz, Moshcore Skull rot) beide nagelneu und ungetragen

Die Teile haben einen Gesamtwert von 800â¬ !!^^

Das Bike wurde ca. 6 Monate gefahren im Skatepark. Es ist nichts gebrochen oder gar gerissen.
Nur die Ã¼blichen Grindspuren an den Pegs und an der Nabe sind vorhanden aber nichts wildes^^

bei Interesse bitte anfragen ich habe auch Detailbilder also ran an die Bouletten^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich sag mal 700â¬ VHB


macht mir einfach mal ein paar Angebote


----------



## L_AIR (31. Dezember 2008)

verkaufe:
>>Stolen Tall Boy Bar 28"breit 8"hoch 10°bs 2°us 1000gr grey
>>Odyssey Aitken Tires: Knobby (2.125) & 1.9 je ca. 600gr
>>Stolen Emboss Seat grey 300gr
>>Alex DX2418 Rim ca. 490gr black
>>Odyssey Monolever black left unbenutzt

Bilder und Preise bei Interesse


----------



## aZzu (31. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

ich Verkaufe:

1) Meine WTP Royal in Weis mit Rechnung aus dem Peopelsstore! 100,- ink.
Keine Grinds, Stalls etc, nicht mal der lack ist angekratz.






2.) Meine WTP Supreme Nabe 36h 10 RSD Black 100,-ink
War nur eingebaut UNGEFAHREN






3.) Meine Shadow Attack Vorbau Black 
Ist Super inordnung nur leichte De/montage Spuren!







4.) Die Rechnungen







Bei Fragen wie immer PM etc!


Mfg und einen Guten Grind ins neue Jahr


----------



## aZzu (1. Januar 2009)

aZzu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich Verkaufe:
> 
> ...


----------



## lennarth (1. Januar 2009)

ich suche immer noch nen elementary stem.gaaanz doll such ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmx_aze (2. Januar 2009)

verkaufe:

1. wethepeople lenker und vorbau:






2. vordes laufrad mit na salt nabe 14mm:





3. rahmen wethepeople addict




und ne gabel von wethepeople 14mm





alles günstig abzugeben

hab auch noch nen odyssey elmantary


----------



## Prunni (3. Januar 2009)

Eastern Ultra Light 7,5" Schwarz (halbes Jahr gefahren)







Eastern Reaper II 2008 20,5TT Schwarz

    * Bremsbeläge: Kool Stop Thinline
    * Bremse: Fly-Bikes CNC
    * Bremshebel: Odyssey Monolever Small
    * Bremskabel: Nokon Bmx
    * Felgen: Odyssey Hazard Lite 36Loch
    * Gabel: Felt Race Fork
    * Griffe: Odyssey Longneck
    * Kette: KHE Halflink Hollowpin
    * Kettenblatt: Proper Magnalite 28T
    * Kurbel: Eastern Alu
    * Lenker: Sunday Forumph 8"
    * Naben: Hazard 2008 10T u. Vandero2
    * Pedalen: Odyssey Twisted PVC Clear
    * Rahmen: Eastern Reaper II 2008
    * Reifen: Odyssey Path 2.10
    * Sattel: Mac-Neil SL
    * Sattelstütze: Mac-Neil Stump
    * Vorbau: Eastern Deception






Innenlager und Steuersatz sind leicht angeschlagen, das liegt aber daran das ich sie aus den alten Rahmen übernommen habe. Vorderreifen ist abgefahren. Sonst ist das Rad im Top Zustand.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (3. Januar 2009)

Suche ECCD oder Junior oder andren SlimSeat...einfach mal anbieten


----------



## .nOx (4. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ich muss hier mal fix meine LaufrÃ¤der los werden.

Vr: Shadow Stun Rim schwarz
FOM Speichen schwarz
Proper Nabe 10mm ungekÃ¼rzt schwarz
neuwertiger Zustand, extrem wenig gefahren!
85â¬ ink Versand


Hr: Alex Rims schwarz (eig chrome)
FOM Speichen
KHE Hure 9T 14mm hohle Achse ungekÃ¼rzt
guter Zustand, Nabe lÃ¤uft 1a.
95â¬ ink Versand

Detailbilder werden nachgereicht.




Ich biete auserdem noch einen Odyssey Nightwolf Sattel und eine Fly Seatpost (schwarz, ungekÃ¼rzt, immer gefettet gewesen) an, beides nicht gefahren aber verbaut.


MfG Tobias


----------



## King Jens one (4. Januar 2009)

hab noch ein

Mutiny Burlish Rahmen in 21,5" schwarztransparent

Primo Powerbite Kurbel in schwarz

Odyssey Vermont Kettenblatt 28Z

FlyBikes U-Brake in schwarz weiß

Odyssey Monolever short Bremshebel                         zu verkaufen.

Bei Interesse PM


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (8. Januar 2009)

Zu verkaufen, WTP Spreme Hub, 9T Driver, LHD, 36loch in schwarz.
Lager sind alle top fit, wurd nur 4 Monate gefahren und davon war ich 1 Monat im Krankenhaus 

Preis. 125Euro + Versand.

Kontakt. Mail oder MSN. [email protected]
Oder einfach per PM.

Bild.


----------



## aZzu (8. Januar 2009)

ReKiB_SoloÃº schrieb:


> Zu verkaufen, WTP Spreme Hub, 9T Driver, LHD, 36loch in schwarz.
> Lager sind alle top fit, wurd nur 4 Monate gefahren und davon war ich 1 Monat im Krankenhaus
> 
> Preis. 125Euro + Versand.
> ...



Ich Verkaufe meine ungefahrene fÃ¼r 100â¬


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (8. Januar 2009)

Als Mountainbiker?


----------



## aZzu (8. Januar 2009)

ReKiB_Soloú schrieb:


> Als Mountainbiker?




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5438111&postcount=1125


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keks'(: (8. Januar 2009)

verkaufe immernoch ein einmal eingeschraubtes khe euro bb für 20 euro exkl. versand

also quasi neu


----------



## RISE (9. Januar 2009)

Mein Reaper ist auch immernoch da. Kommt inkl. 22mm Spanish BB und Sattelklemme. 

Preis ist ab sofort VHB, ich brauch Platz im Zimmer!


----------



## LoamDiver (9. Januar 2009)

-Hätte nen Subrosa Pandora Rahmen 21" Schwarz mit top mid BB lager abzugeben,
-eine Verde Cartel Gabel
und ein Fit Skiy High Lenker Schwarz 1" gekürzt auf jeder seite , jedoch gut gebraucht der Lenker

Geb das zeug Billig her also macht mir angebote


----------



## RoCkZ (9. Januar 2009)

Prunni schrieb:


> Eastern Ultra Light 7,5" Schwarz (halbes Jahr gefahren)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was willste für dein eastern?


----------



## Prunni (9. Januar 2009)

Ist fast alles wech bis auf Reifen und Kettenblatt.


----------



## RoCkZ (9. Januar 2009)

achso ok =)

[SUCHE]

Komplettes Bmx für Street/Park

Gewicht 10-12kg

Bitte melden =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AVE (9. Januar 2009)

soooo hier ma nen bild von meinem kompletten rad... detailbilder auf wunsch.

verkaufe die rot markierten parts:
*
Frame: Mankind Archangel !!! 20,6 " !!!*
Fork: Colony guettler fork 10mm
*Bar: Primo 8"*
Stem: Fit S3
Grips: Shadow Ol' Dirty
Barends: Fly Bikes
*Crank: Primo Powerbites*
*Sprocket: KHE Ninja 28t*
Rear Wheel: Hazzard Lite 48h laced to LHD Hazzard hub with 10t driver
Front Wheel: Hazzard Lite 36h laced to vandero 10mm hub, salt spokes white
Rear Tire: Odyssey Aitken Rear 1,95
Front Tire: Odyssey Aitken Front 2,125
*Saddle: Aitken (neuwertig) und nen Tendsattel selbst bezogen*
*Seatpost: Odyssey Intact** ( 3 cm lang  )*
*Sattelklemmen: 1. Profile schwarz 2. simple slim*
Pedals: Salt slim design white
Brake: Odyssey monolever small M2, Fly Bikes Brake

bietet einfach mal...
hier im thread... wenn möglich mehrere parts auf einmal kaufen sonst ises so stressig für mich 

greetz sven
<3


----------



## AVE (11. Januar 2009)

up ! xD


----------



## Benh00re (11. Januar 2009)

verkaufe :
united squad gabel 10mm, farbe schwarz, schaft ungekürzt
liquorbikes OG 21" rahmen, farbe schwarz, 2.5kg und sockel oben (www.liquorbikes.com)
fit sky high 8,25", ungekürzt (mit wtp allday griffen)
demolition zero 36l schwarz, ungebremst, keine kratzer (nur vorne gefahren)
36 Doublebutted speichen, 186er


----------



## minus.the.bear (11. Januar 2009)

Bei mir in Berlin steht noch ein Wethepeople KH-01 rum. Das Teil wurde nie hart rangenommen und die letzten Jahre eigentlich gar nicht mehr gefahren. Aber: Das Rad braucht Liebe und ich brauche Platz. Daher bin ich bereit es für wenig Geld abzugeben - am Liebsten an jemanden, der es direkt abholt. Meldet Euch doch mal, wenn Ihr Interesse und/oder Fragen habt.

Die Parts sind nichts besonderes, im Grunde halt Standard-Salt-Komponenten, Diatech-Bremse, nen Rotor etc. Aber alles noch so in Schuss, dass man damit fahren kann! Auf dem Rahmen sind zwei, drei Aufkleber, die sollten aber bei Nichtgefallen ohne Probleme abgehen... Rahmen hat keine Macken oder so was!


----------



## Benh00re (13. Januar 2009)

Benh00re schrieb:


> verkaufe :
> united squad gabel 10mm, farbe schwarz, schaft ungekürzt
> liquorbikes OG 21" rahmen, farbe schwarz, 2.5kg und sockel oben (www.liquorbikes.com)
> fit sky high 8,25", ungekürzt (mit wtp allday griffen)
> ...



lenker verkauft
SATTEL WIEDER ZU HABEN
komm los los, rahmen muss weg, ich brauch kohlen! (muss auch nicht unbedingt mit wedgemod gefahren werden)


----------



## boncurry (13. Januar 2009)

sasen leutz ich suchn komplettes bmx,.. sollte nicht alzu schlecht sein^^,...
es ist nicht für mich sondern fürn kumpel aber schreibt mir dann einfach wenn ihr eins habt,..
er meint so 200 - 250 mücken,..


----------



## keks'(: (13. Januar 2009)

suche ne kurbel ab 170 mm, mit 19 mm achse .. . lackfarbe/-zustand egal, technisch aber top bis max 100 euro! 

3pc und so leicht wie es geht  ---> pm an mich


und verkaufe ne schlecht lackierte aber unkaputtbare kurbel inkl lager für euro bb ---> pm an mich


----------



## gmozi (13. Januar 2009)

boncurry schrieb:


> sasen leutz ich suchn komplettes bmx,.. sollte nicht alzu schlecht sein^^,...
> es ist nicht für mich sondern fürn kumpel aber schreibt mir dann einfach wenn ihr eins habt,..
> er meint so 200 - 250 mücken,..



Für 350,- könnt ich nen modifiziertes 07er WTP Addict ( glaub ich ) organisieren. Geändert wurde da soweit ich weiß die komplette Bremse, Pedalen, Übersetzung Sattel.


----------



## RoCkZ (14. Januar 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Für 350,- könnt ich nen modifiziertes 07er WTP Addict ( glaub ich ) organisieren. Geändert wurde da soweit ich weiß die komplette Bremse, Pedalen, Übersetzung Sattel.




Meld dich mal per PM ich hab Intresse !!!


----------



## chiefwiggum (15. Januar 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Für 350,- könnt ich nen modifiziertes 07er WTP Addict ( glaub ich ) organisieren. Geändert wurde da soweit ich weiß die komplette Bremse, Pedalen, Übersetzung Sattel.




Ja, ich bekunde hiermit auch mal mein interesse, je nach zustand und so, meld dich, falls du nähere infos hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (15. Januar 2009)

Ich schau mal dass ich Bilder organisieren kann. Oder ich frag mal, ob ich die ICQ Nr. der Person weiter geben darf  Das wäre glaub ich am einfachsten


----------



## _coco_ (15. Januar 2009)

gmozi mach kein flex!


----------



## gmozi (15. Januar 2009)

Ja.. hmm ...nimmst Du das denn nun? dann hats sich ja gegessen, hehe.


----------



## _coco_ (15. Januar 2009)

warte auf bildaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## Joppes (16. Januar 2009)

Verkaufe ein paar Teile:

Rote Animal Edwin Grips, praktisch wie neu 1 Woche gefahren 5â¬






Einen Lenker von WeThePeople, grau pulverbeschichtet, 7,5" an beides Seiten gekÃ¼rzt, nur ein paar Lackkratzer vom Bremshebel 30â¬





Proper Sattelklemme in schwarz, komplett neu, war nur kurz einbebaut 9â¬





und ein Paar Animal Hamilton Pedale Sb in grÃ¼n, die Pedale haben Abnutzungsspuren auf beides AuÃenseiten ink Ersatz Pins   28â¬









Alle Preise sind ohne Versand aber VHB!


----------



## AVE (16. Januar 2009)

WUUUUUUUUCHER... alla spinnst du ... die griffe 7 euro OHNE VERSAND hahahahahaha

oder der lenker :D HHAHHAHAA


----------



## Joppes (16. Januar 2009)

ACha Zomg Rofl lol lol VHB is nich die Abkürzung für Versiffte hohl Birnen, also hdf süßer!
7 war aber falsch!


----------



## Aceface (16. Januar 2009)

hä?


----------



## Stirni (16. Januar 2009)

AVE schrieb:


> WUUUUUUUUCHER... alla spinnst du ... die griffe 7 euro OHNE VERSAND hahahahahaha
> 
> oder der lenker :D HHAHHAHAA



gesoffen oder dumm?

wenn er das für den preis verkaufen will ist es doch okay.
da muss man nicht son dämlichen scheiß wie wucher oder ähnliches schreiben.er wird schon selbst merken,ob er die teile für den preis wegbekommt oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AVE (17. Januar 2009)

wolt ihm nur helfen...


http://www.abload.de/img/img_8341584f.jpg

laufrad 150,-
rahmen 200,-
kurbel 80,-
lenker 40,-
alu pegs 20,-
odyssey pegs 25,-
cormopegs jeweils 10,-
trendsattel 10,- inkl versand
scott sattel 10,- inkl versand
khe midget sattel 15,-
khe ninja 28t 25,-

+ 3,90 versand !

melden per pm

greetz sven <3


----------



## sistaz (17. Januar 2009)

Verkaufe mein BMX, GT PERFORMER Modell 2008. Gekauft im *Juni *letzten Jahres. 

GT Performer BMX
Rahmen 07ïGT JB Freestyle Design, CrMo Hauptrohre, 20TT
GabelGT Dirt Jump Design CrMo, geschmiedete Dropouts
KettenradgarniturGT Tubular 3teil. CrMo, 175 mm, 33T, Aluminium
Zahnkranz 12 Zähne Kassette
Kette MC Z410
BereifungGT Dirt/Street Design, Stahl
Lenker GTFreestyle Design Aluminium
Vorbau ange Fatty 22
Steuersatz Velo Mini FS Design
SattelGT Design, Alu 25,4 mm
Sattelstütze Tektro 907 Aluminium U-Brake
Bremsen Tektro 299 Aluminium
Bremshebel Alex G 22 48 Loch
Bereifung kendaKinipton
Pedal GT Dirt/Street Design Platform, Alu Körper, CrMo
Naben GT Design 48 Loch 14 mm Achse
GT Kassette
Rahmenhöhen:  20 

Alles Teile sind Original, bis auf die Bremsgummis! Ich habe weichere drauf gemacht. 

Bin kaum damit gefahren, max. 3mal. Hat also daher kaum Kratzer oder ähnliches!

Preis: 290,- / Standort: Hamburg


----------



## man1x (17. Januar 2009)

na das is mal marketing


----------



## heup (17. Januar 2009)

komm schon..das isn'n klacks für ne hamburger frau


----------



## sistaz (17. Januar 2009)

bin aber ne frau!


----------



## FrEeRiDeFrEaK92 (17. Januar 2009)

Hat Jemand von euch zufällig eine günstige BMX Kurbel zu vergeben?
Die Kurbel muss extrem leicht sein und kann auch ruhig verkratzt sein, sollte dennnoch nich gerissen sein (das hab ich selber).
Wäre ganz gut wenn die Achse dabei wäre, Innenlager ist nich zwingend und wenn nur Spanish BB.


Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (17. Januar 2009)

Hat Jemand von euch zufällig eine *günstige* BMX Kurbel zu vergeben?
Die Kurbel muss *extrem leicht* sein und kann auch ruhig verkratzt sein, sollte dennnoch nich gerissen sein (das hab ich selber).

..wirst du glaube ich nicht finden.dann musst du schon ein bisschen in die tasche greifen..


----------



## FrEeRiDeFrEaK92 (17. Januar 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> Hat Jemand von euch zufällig eine *günstige* BMX Kurbel zu vergeben?
> Die Kurbel muss *extrem leicht* sein und kann auch ruhig verkratzt sein, sollte dennnoch nich gerissen sein (das hab ich selber).
> 
> ..wirst du glaube ich nicht finden.dann musst du schon ein bisschen in die tasche greifen..



Oh sorry, es sollte ein fettes NICHT vor dem leicht sein stehen.
Also, sie muss nicht leicht sein Im Vordergrung steht momentan der Preis.


----------



## occas (18. Januar 2009)

hi ich verkaufe:
rahmen (fit team street) 95,-  
gabel (fit) 50,-  
kurbeln (fit) für des beste gebot... alles vhb und zusammen natürlich günstiger.

keine risse oder dellen vorhanden... ist ja auch noch nicht alt... steht daher auch noch super da...

verkauf es da breakless nix für mich ist. fahr immer skateboarder oder sowas um....


----------



## boncurry (18. Januar 2009)

würdest du auch das komplette rad verkaufen ?,..


----------



## occas (18. Januar 2009)

ehr nicht da ich die räder + lenker schon behalten möchte


----------



## boncurry (18. Januar 2009)

asso naja is kla ,.. trotzdem danke,..

Aber ich such nochn günstigen hub guard hat da noch jmd einen / welche ?


----------



## Benh00re (18. Januar 2009)

Benh00re schrieb:


> verkaufe :
> united squad gabel 10mm, farbe schwarz, schaft ungekürzt
> liquorbikes OG 21" rahmen, farbe schwarz, 2.5kg und sockel oben (www.liquorbikes.com)



gabel 77inkl.
rahmen 140inkl
reifen: animal asm 1,95 / odyssey aitken plyte street 2,25" jeweils 17inkl. und top in schuss
VHB
los los ^^


----------



## occas (18. Januar 2009)

hier noch ein bild von der kurbel


----------



## bmx_aze (18. Januar 2009)

hallo!

suche anschraubbare kantisockel!
hat jmd welche?


lg


----------



## Lapin Kulta (18. Januar 2009)

will von 24 street auf 20 zoll umsteigen, vielleicht geht es ja jemanden andersherum!
biete zum tausch gegen bmx: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/165624/cat/50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redbaron-bmx (20. Januar 2009)

bmx_aze schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> suche anschraubbare kantisockel!
> hat jmd welche?
> ...


welche größe.?..gewinde mein ich..die giebt´s in m10 und m8...


----------



## BMXFORFUN (20. Januar 2009)

Verkaufe hier einen 6 Moante alten Rahmen. Er befindet sich in einem guten Zustand. Gebrauchtsspuren sind natürlich vorhanden. Am Chainstay ist er ein wenig von der Kette beschädigt (sprich Macken) Also nichts was die Stabilität beeinflusst. Bremssockel oben und er wiegt ca. 2,5kg. Der Rahmen ist natürlich aus 100% Chromoly. Weiter Informationen findet ihr unter: http://www.liquorbikes.com/?page_id=17 

Der Preis ist vhb. Am besten via pm oder messenger.

Grüsse

Anfragen können auch über icq und msn gemacht werden.

icq: 392995877
msn: [email protected]

Bilder:


----------



## schrubber (20. Januar 2009)

hat jemand nen lenker für mich? schön hoch und nen bisschen breiter aber nicht zu breit... am besten günstig und schwarz..


----------



## boncurry (21. Januar 2009)

ich such immer noch 2 hubguards einer für vorne einer für hinten ,.. bitte melden...


----------



## heup (22. Januar 2009)

die dinger kosten nit viel(meistens ca. 15.20â¬) kauf sie doch


----------



## boncurry (22. Januar 2009)

kann mir da jmd welche empfehlen ?
ich bräuchte vorne links un hiten links jeweils einen ,... sollten möglichst günstig sein ....
wär super ..


----------



## keks'(: (22. Januar 2009)

verkaufe ne gusset pigmey plus gusset innenlager und passender achse .. . quasi unkaputtbar .. . fast neu und in schwarz .. . 165er länge euro bb.. .

und nen ODY Aitken in schwarz


----------



## heup (22. Januar 2009)

boncurry schrieb:


> kann mir da jmd welche empfehlen ?
> ich bräuchte vorne links un hiten links jeweils einen ,... sollten möglichst günstig sein ....
> wär super ..



hab da auch nit viel ahnung von würde aber mal wtp sagen
www.peoplesstore.de


----------



## .nOx (22. Januar 2009)

Hi,

Ok das mit dem Hebel hat sich erledigt, der Medium steht nun zum Verkauf und der Sattel auch.
Der Hebel hat ein paar Kratzer, der Sattel ist neu und war nur einmal montiert.

Bilder vom Hebel reiche ich nach.




gruß, Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2009)

Profile Imperial 25t

Heute gekriegt und drangebaut. Gefällt mir aber nicht, daher wieder zum Verkauf. Der Originalspacer hat komischerweise nicht gepasst, hab ihn deswegen mit dem Dremel leicht abgeschliffen, bis er gepasst hat.

Preis ist 35 incl.


----------



## heup (23. Januar 2009)

der daumen macht mir angst....


----------



## bikeron (24. Januar 2009)

heup schrieb:


> hab da auch nit viel ahnung von würde aber mal wtp sagen
> www.peoplesstore.de



die pssen aber nur auf wtp naben . ich empfehle hinten einen fbm für 25, der ist gut den fahr ivch auch und hinten einen g-sport gland für 10-15


----------



## bmx_aze (24. Januar 2009)

verkaufe:
immer noch rahmen etc.....

und das kombo system von khe (sattel+ stange)


----------



## Benh00re (24. Januar 2009)

Benh00re schrieb:


> verkaufe :
> liquorbikes OG 21" rahmen, farbe schwarz, 2.5kg und sockel oben (www.liquorbikes.com)



noch zu haben !!!


----------



## BMXFORFUN (24. Januar 2009)

Nichts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinkunze (25. Januar 2009)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*VerkaufeOdyssey Laufrad (hinten) nur ca. 3 mal gefahren , mit Schlauch und Profil ( Maxxis Holy Roller ) und einen Kettenspanner: 

ODYSSEY Hazard Cassette Rear Wheel (with Cog Driver)*

									- Hub: Cassette 14mm in black
- Rim: Hazard Lite in chrom
- Austauschbarer 12T Ritzelring
- Gewicht: 1340g


s



[/FONT]












Bei Interesse bitte ne mail an: [email protected]


----------



## heup (25. Januar 2009)

gehts noch größer???


----------



## Lizard.King (25. Januar 2009)

freie marktwirtschaft


----------



## mete (26. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte einen Satz  Felt Doubledrive Naben (14mm) sowie eine Prism Kurbel mit Industrielagern und 42T Powerlite Kettenblatt übrig, so gut wie nicht gefahren, die HR- Nabe hat an dem einen Flansch eine kleine Stelle, die technisch aber nichts macht:
- Naben VHB 40,-
- Kurbel komplett VHB 40,-

Bild (klick für groß):


----------



## asket5 (27. Januar 2009)

suche nen günstiges 28t kettenblatt rot eloxiert


----------



## Benh00re (27. Januar 2009)

suche rahmen
21" - 21,5" oberrohr ... zur not auch 20.75" (aber eher ungern)
preis : 150 - 200 euronen
kurze CS wären gut, genau wie bremssockel (und diese gern seatstay)
farbe wurscht, gewicht so um die 2 - 2,5 kilos, sollte aber kein komplettradrahmen sein ... sowas brauch ihc nu nich


----------



## foxrider 88 (27. Januar 2009)

suche schwarzes Kettenblat in 25 t und schwarzen vorbau  macht mal angebote


----------



## foxrider 88 (27. Januar 2009)

verkaufe ein paar BMX  Parts 


Duo Sattel mit fbm Stange





 KHE - Reverse Freecoaster Hub 





Superstar - Revolte Stem 





Eastern Bikes - Dragon Fork






ecalt sprocket





Odyssey - Evolver 2 Brake





Also einfach mal angebote machen 
realistische Preise bitte
Tausche auch  mit z.B. schwarzen Vorbau o. schwarze bremse o. schwarzes kettenblatt
icq  473122292
msn [email protected]
oder  einfach mailen  [email protected]

Muss schnell weg !!!


----------



## mete (27. Januar 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Ich hätte einen Satz  Felt Doubledrive Naben (14mm) sowie eine Prism Kurbel mit Industrielagern und 42T Powerlite Kettenblatt übrig, so gut wie nicht gefahren, die HR- Nabe hat an dem einen Flansch eine kleine Stelle, die technisch aber nichts macht:
> - Naben VHB 40,-
> - Kurbel komplett VHB 40,-
> 
> Bild (klick für groß):



Wenn's zu teuer ist, bitte Angebote machen, ich will das Zeug nur loswerden .


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Januar 2009)

Shadow Attack Vorbau
->Silber-blau-grau
->Unverbaut
->HÃ¤tte gerne noch 49â¬ ink. Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxrider 88 (28. Januar 2009)

Suche Schwarzen Vorbau  
und Schwarzes kettenblatt 25 oder 28 t


----------



## Joppes (28. Januar 2009)

Joppes schrieb:


> Verkaufe ein paar Teile:
> 
> Rote Animal Edwin Grips, praktisch wie neu 1 Woche gefahren 6â¬ ink.
> 
> ...


----------



## L_AIR (28. Januar 2009)

verkaufe:
>>Stolen Tall Boy Bar 28"breit 8"hoch 10°bs 2°us 1000gr grey
>>Odyssey Aitken Tires: Knobby (2.125) & 1.9 je ca. 600gr
>>Stolen Emboss Seat grey 300gr
>>Odyssey Monolever black left unbenutzt
>>Flybikes Fino Rail-Sattel 260gr


----------



## Agent Schmidt (28. Januar 2009)

Dann hättest du die Pedale ja gleich weglassen können...aber nun gut. 
Ist Porto bei der Klemme inklusive?


----------



## Joppes (28. Januar 2009)

Ja stimmt... und ja ist es


----------



## gmozi (28. Januar 2009)

Das ist schön, denn dann nehm ICH die Klemme!  Rest per PM biddö


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Januar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Shadow Attack Vorbau
> ->zartes Silber-blau-grau
> ->Unverbaut
> ->HÃ¤tte gerne noch 49Â ink. Versand *VHB*



Habe dann noch von der AuflÃ¶sung meines 2t Rades:





20 ink. Versand VHB

Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Benh00re (29. Januar 2009)

Benh00re schrieb:


> verkaufe :
> liquorbikes OG 21" rahmen, farbe schwarz, 2.5kg und sockel oben (www.liquorbikes.com) wedgemod-pflicht



jojojojoo kaufen!


# Features:   Mid BB
# Intergrated ht
# 14" CS; 21" toptube
# 74.5 degree ht
# 0.49 top and bottom tube, and chainstays
# 0.35 seatstays
# 1/4 inch dropouts
# Slammed top tube for more room
# Seatstay mount brakes
# wide chainstay and seatstay to accomadate a bigger, fatter tires (up to 2,25")
# 5.4 lbs


----------



## Prunni (29. Januar 2009)

Hab auch noch 2 Teile die weg müssen (Signatur).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapin Kulta (29. Januar 2009)

melde mal intresse für dein bar^^  meld mich in icq^^

hab hier noch :
khe pedale
http://www.khebikes.com/cms/images/stories/_street/parts/pedals/construct/slider/construct_01.jpg

sind 100% neu  nich mal eingebaut oder so,sind heute erst bei mir angekommen^^

"A very strong Street Pedal that comes in a unique design. 

The pins have a special design to prevent its damage while grinding."

sind eigentlich sehr geile pedale, sehen zumindest so aus als wenn sie gut grip hätten^^
neu preis liegt bei 50 euros wer intresse hat kann sich einfach melden würde auch tauschen, bietet einfach alles an was ihr loswerden wollt,könnte zb. gebrauchen vorbau,sattelcombo,lenker....


----------



## foxrider 88 (30. Januar 2009)

verkaufe ein paar BMX Parts


Duo Sattel mit fbm Stange



KHE - Reverse Freecoaster Hub



Superstar - Revolte Stem



Eastern Bikes - Dragon Fork




ecalt sprocket



Odyssey - Evolver 2 Brake



Also einfach mal angebote machen
realistische Preise bitte
Tausche auch mit z.B. schwarzen Vorbau o. schwarze bremse o. schwarzes kettenblatt
icq 473122292
msn [email protected]
oder einfach mailen [email protected]

Muss schnell weg !!!

*Ein paar Infos würden eh nicht schaden, weil du so grad rüberkommst wie ein dubioser Gebrauchtwagenhändler.

-RISE- *


----------



## gmozi (30. Januar 2009)

foxrider 88 schrieb:


> verkaufe ein paar BMX Parts
> 
> Also einfach mal angebote machen
> realistische Preise bitte
> ...



Realistische Preise? Also Du meinst, wir sollen realistische Angebote zu den Parts machen, von denen wir in KEINER WEISE wissen in welchem Zustand die überhaupt sind? Nicht mal BILDER sind hier zu sehen, und Du willst realistische Preise?

Dann biete ich Dir mal 20  inkl. für den Coaster


----------



## Stirni (30. Januar 2009)

da das sprocket ja e calt ist,biete ich 5,weil ichs selber wieder auftaue


----------



## MTXR (30. Januar 2009)

Ich *Suche* einen *FIT DLD* Stem meldet Euch per pm !!

24" bitte nur im Bikemarkt.
-Rise-


----------



## gmozi (30. Januar 2009)

Ja dein 24" Kram gehört HIER aber nicht hin ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boncurry (30. Januar 2009)

suche günstige hinterradnabe!,.. oder freecoaster ,....
   36T
bitte melden


----------



## qam (30. Januar 2009)

36-Zähne-Ritzel? Krass!


----------



## boncurry (30. Januar 2009)

ach quatsch hab mich vertippt ^^,.. mein natürlich 36 loch


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. Januar 2009)

- Mit 135mm ist es die MTB Version und die gehÃ¶rt hier nicht rein - 

RISE


----------



## .nOx (31. Januar 2009)

Also wie schon oben steht habe ich wieder was zum los werden.


2x Fit F.A.F K 2.1 Reifen (also die zum falten)
Zustand: sehr gut, 95%
Preis: je 25â¬ ink Versand




Odyssey Aitken Nightwolf Sattel
Zustand: neu, nur einmal verbaut gewesen
Preis: 18â¬ ink Versand




Odyssey Monolever Medium schwarz
Zustand: die Ã¼blichen Kratzer
Preis: 12â¬ ink Versand




KHE Halflink Kette (alle abgemachten Glieder sind noch da)
Zustand: gut, kein grinds
Preis: 9â¬ ink Versand




1664 SattelstÃ¼tze
gebohrt, unten abgeschliffen
Preis: 10â¬ ink Versand




14mm Salt gabel mattschwarz
Zustand: ok
Preis: 10â¬ exkl. Versand

Flybikes SattelstÃ¼tze schwarz
Zustand: wie neu
Preis: 20â¬ ink Versand




H&M Techno Zipper L
Zustand: ungetragen
Preis: 15â¬ ink Versand




Toy Machine Hemd (kurze Ãrmel) L
Zustand: ungetragen
Preis: 15â¬ ink Versand




Globe Hemd (kurze Ãrmel) L
Zustand: wenig getragen
Preis: 15â¬ ink Versand




S.Oliver Hemd (lange Ãrmel) M
Zustand: einmal getragen
Preis: 15â¬ ink Versand


----------



## [email protected] (31. Januar 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=168577


----------



## MTXR (31. Januar 2009)

ups sorry wusste nicht dass das zum bmx gehört


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Februar 2009)

Shadow Vorbau, zart blÃ¤ulich, kommt nicht so toll rÃ¼ber auf dem Foto 

Wie gesagt noch nie montiert gewesen, demnach nagelneu.

49â¬ und er wechselt den Besitzer.


----------



## schrubber (1. Februar 2009)

^^also irgendwie will ich dir nicht glauben, dass der vorbau seit genau 2 jahren bei dir unbenutzt herrumliegt. hast du nicht noch ein aktuelleres foto??


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Februar 2009)

Der ist neu und unmontiert, aber meine Kamera hat das falsche Datum eingespeichert 

Ich wollte das mal komplett ausschalten mit dem nervigen Datum, habe es dabei aber leider nur verstellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benh00re (1. Februar 2009)

und es wird wohl kaum der fall sein, dass er ein exakt 2jahre altes foto nutzt


----------



## schrubber (3. Februar 2009)

^^naja egal... wie auch immer. schaut euch auch mal meine anzeige hier an...

verkaufe meinen ANIMAL Stripe Seat & MAC-Neil O.G. Seatpost welchen ich auf ca. 7 centi gekürzt habe.

Das gewicht des Sattels liegt bei  300 g , das der gekürztden MAC-Neil O.G. bei 102 g ( siehe Foto)
Beide teile wurden von mir nur ca. 1 monat gefahren und sind deshalb auch in einem nahezu neuwertigen zustand, wobei die stütze ja wie auf den bildern zu erkennen einige leichte kratzer vom einbauen hat.

Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn die beiden nicht getrennt werden und zusammen verkauft werden... :hihi:

Ansonsten gehts auch einzeln....



Preise macht ihr...


----------



## Martinkunze (4. Februar 2009)

VERKAUFE ODYSSEY Hazard Cassette Rear Wheel (with Cog Driver), in neuwertigem Zustand.
Habe es nur 3 mal gefahren. Dabei ist ein Schlauch und ein Profil von Maxxis ( Holy Rollers)


- Hub: Cassette 14mm in black
- Rim: Hazard Lite in chrom
- mit austauschbaren Ritzelringen,(12T dabei) 
- Gewicht: 1340g
- Neupreis 189,-

Wer Interesse hat bitte eine Mail mit Preisvoschlag an : [email protected]


----------



## keepdirtclean (4. Februar 2009)

2 the come up shirts (das linke hat größe l, das rechte habe ich in größe m & l), auf heavy cotton gedruckt, neu und ungetragen.
2 revenge fattys (2.10), ne weile gefahren, aber noch ok.
new era cap "chicago bulls" in der größe 7 3/8, 2 mal getragen,neuwertiger zustand.
flannelhemd von sports affield aus usa (np. 59$), gefüttert, perfekt für kältere tage, größe m, neu

PREISE MACHT IHR!


----------



## Benh00re (4. Februar 2009)

rahmen: Liquorbikes OG 21" (http://www.liquorbikes.com) schwarzmatt, nix dellen/kratzer, 2,5kg, wedgemod benötigt


----------



## the agent (4. Februar 2009)

du bist auch ein affe! sag halt glei das net tauschst, ich wart da ewigst auf ne pn...

back to topic: habe noch ein 36t profile kb abzugeben .. bilder von ner kurbel und dem kb morgen! oder auf anfrage


----------



## Goettinger (5. Februar 2009)

suche Chris KIng BMX HR nabe 32 loch, 12 zähne...
vielleicht hat ja einer sowas...??? 
Cheers


----------



## Aceface (6. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

zum Verkauf steht:

Odyssey Hinterrad - 10T, 48 Loch - schon etwas abgebremst, sollte aber noch ne zeitlang gut mit Bremse zu fahren sein. Geht günstig raus.






Demolition Chris Doyle PA Bar inkl. 4 Tage alte ODI Longnecks - hat ne kleine Delle im Crossbar. Schön leicht (inkl. Griffe 720 Gramm) und tolle Geo











Demolition Medial Kurbel - 175mm Länge inkl. 19mm Mid BB - wie zu sehen, leichte Kratzer sind vorhanden.







Schlagt mir einfach mal Preise für das Zeug vor.


----------



## schrubber (6. Februar 2009)

50 inkl. für die kurbel... schreib mal PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxrider 88 (8. Februar 2009)

Hier Superstar revolte  49 mm noch sehr gut erhalten  muss nur schnell weg !!!!!! hab neuen  .

icq :473122292
msn :[email protected] 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Macht angebote !
aber keine  hir mit 10 eus oder so 
könnt ihr steckn lasn


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Februar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Shadow attack Vorbau, zart blÃ¤ulich, kommt nicht so toll rÃ¼ber auf dem Foto
> 
> Wie gesagt noch nie montiert gewesen, demnach nagelneu.
> 
> 49Â und er wechselt den Besitzer.





Endpreis 40,- ink. Versand. Mehr komme ich nicht entgegen.

Das war's soweit von mir.


----------



## hans castorp (10. Februar 2009)

Es wird angeboten :
- Ein uralter (80s) Dia Compe MX 121 (Tech 3) Bremshebel, blau eloxiert. Total oldschool, retro, vintage usw. 
Leichte Gebrauchsspuren, gut erhalten (inkl. einem nicht mehr ganz so schÃ¶nen roten Gummigriffbezug): 15â¬
- Pedalgewindebohrer 1/2"; nur links, unbenutzt, WerkstattqualitÃ¤t: 10â¬

Bei Interesse PN


----------



## lennarth (10. Februar 2009)

suche einen lenker:
-weiß
-groß
-um 700g oder drunter,wenn möglich
optimal wäre ein mad max,aber mal schauen wer was so rumliegen hat..
grüße


----------



## RISE (10. Februar 2009)

Im BMX Board verkauft einer n weißen MadMax für 40.


----------



## bmxer.90 (10. Februar 2009)

Hi,

Ich hÃ¤tte 2 MOSHCORE T-shirts anzubieten, eine KingKong Trucker Cap und ein MOSHCORE Hooded Zipper.

1x Knu Skull T-shirt und
1x Stars & Moshcore T-shirt

GrÃ¶Ãe ist M (bin 1,80m und sie passen mir wie angegossen)
sind ungetragen aber leider ohne Originalverpackung ;-)

Neupreis pro T-shirt 19,00â¬ bei www.moshcore.com
wÃ¼rde ich fÃ¼r 10â¬ pro StÃ¼ck weggeben 

UND ein Moshcore (,,Stars and Moshcore") Zip Hooded in schwarz mit weiÃer Aufschrift  . GrÃ¶Ãe ist auch M

Neupreis des Zip Hoodeds war 55â¬ bei www.moshcore.com ;-)
wÃ¼rde ich fÃ¼r 40â¬ weggeben.

Verkaufe auÃerdem eine KING KONG BMX Meshcap ( ,,Edge Trucker Cap") (neu)

Neupreis bei www.Bike-Mailorder.de war 14,90â¬
wÃ¼rde fÃ¼r 10â¬ weggehen ;-)


Die KleidungsstÃ¼cke sind sehr angenehm zu tragen und der Stoff ist sehr hochwertig! ;-)

Bilder kÃ¶nnt ihr den seiten www.moshcore.com oder www.bike-mailorder.de 
entnehmen oder auf anfrage gibts auch welche von mir ;-)

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (10. Februar 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Im BMX Board verkauft einer n weißen MadMax für 40.


weiß ich,den hatt ich auch schon dran,aber dann ist mir wer zuvorgekommen der direkt überweisen konnte..sonst wär der perfekt gewesen.aber danke


----------



## the agent (11. Februar 2009)

tausche kink vorbau gegen roten eloxal vorbau! einfach ma was anbieten....


----------



## schrubber (12. Februar 2009)

bmxer.90 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich hätte 2 MOSHCORE T-shirts anzubieten, eine KingKong Trucker Cap und ein MOSHCORE Hooded Zipper.
> 
> ...




stell mal bitte ein orginal foto von der king kong cap rein...


----------



## bmxer.90 (12. Februar 2009)

schrubber schrieb:


> stell mal bitte ein orginal foto von der king kong cap rein...



hier sind fotos der cap


----------



## bmxer.90 (12. Februar 2009)

Hier Bilder von meinen Sachen zum verkaufen. up up up











Sachen sind neu aber leider ohne Originalverpackung ;-)


----------



## schrubber (12. Februar 2009)

was hälst du von 6 euro inkl. für die cap??

komm schon gibs zu, dass die nicht ungetragen ist


----------



## bmxer.90 (12. Februar 2009)

schrubber schrieb:


> was hälst du von 6 euro inkl. für die cap??
> 
> komm schon gibs zu, dass die nicht ungetragen ist



6 ? nee das is zu wenig da kann ich sie ja gleich verschenken ;-)


----------



## boncurry (13. Februar 2009)

sasen leutz,.. 
suche ein hinterrad,.. also mit felgen, nabe, und am besten n 9er oder 10er ritzel usw. wenn jmd eins günstig abzugeben hat bitte per pn melden,.. danke 
mfg 
boncurry


----------



## schrubber (13. Februar 2009)

bmxer.90 schrieb:


> 6 ? nee das is zu wenig da kann ich sie ja gleich verschenken ;-)



ja und für 10 euro kann ich sie mir auch fast schon neu kaufen 

komm mach 8 inkl. und ich überweise noch heute wenn du mir die daten schickst!!


----------



## M!key (13. Februar 2009)

Verkaufe hier mein Kink Transition Komplettrad.

Ich hab mir das Rad schon im Herbst letztes Jahr bei People's gekauft, bin aber nur noch an den letzten geilen Tagen im Jahr und deshalb sehr selten damit gefahren. Rechnung ist vorhanden, liegt bei.

Der Zustand ist gut bis sehr gut, es sind jedoch ein paar winzige kratzer auf der Gabel und dem Rahmen und die Pegs sind auch schon etwas angeschliffen. 

Alles in Allem ein sehr geiles Rad das ich aus persönlichen Gründen leider verkaufen muss.

Es wurden keine anderen Parts verbaut bis auf ein Oddyssey Linear Slic Cable; sonst habe ich nur die hässlichen grünen Sticker vom Rahmen entfernt; alle Fakten zum Rad gibts hier: http://www.kinkbmx.com/products/bikes/transition_black/main.html

Zum Preis: habs neu gekauft für 559, also wären 400 ein angemessener Preis dafür, aber verhandelbar

gruss, maik

Sorry für die schlechte Qualität der Bilder, kann mir noch keine richtige Digicam leisten...

http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/5/31/1937727/02-02-09_1624.jpg
http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/5/31/1937727/02-02-09_1625.jpg
http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/5/31/1937727/02-02-09_1626.jpg
http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/5/31/1937727/02-02-09_1628.jpg
http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/5/31/1937727/02-02-09_1629.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapin Kulta (14. Februar 2009)

hab dich in icq geaddet!


----------



## mügge (14. Februar 2009)

servus 

ich suche dringend noch ein kettenblatt mit 25 oder 28 zähnen. farbe und marke is egal.
wenn ihr was loswerden wollt meldet euch per PN.
schönes wochenende noch


----------



## Lapin Kulta (14. Februar 2009)

hast pn, und auch allgemein:
blaues proper magnalite sproket 28t,guter zustand
25 euro


----------



## Lapin Kulta (14. Februar 2009)

kettenblatt ist weg!


----------



## heup (15. Februar 2009)

Eastern medusa 25t schwarz+19mm adapter zu verkaufen!!!



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/284177

die kratzr auf den zähnen und am achsloch solllte mann verbaut nicht sehn...

ich würde sagen 20VHB sind fair!

verkaufe es, weil ich ein neues éclat Tilt Sprocket hab 

Grüße heup


----------



## heup (15. Februar 2009)

heup schrieb:


> eastern medusa 25t schwarz+19mm adapter zu verkaufen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




!!!verkauft!!!


----------



## _coco_ (15. Februar 2009)

gibts wen der günstig eine 48 loch nabe abzugeben hat ?
kein freecoaster.
gerne pn's!


----------



## fbmdude (15. Februar 2009)

hi leute ich verkaufe meinen wethepeople sleepless rahmen in schwarz er is 3monate alt und is einer der neusten wethepeople rahmen auf dem markt!!!!!!!!!!!



wenn irgend einer interesse hat soll er oder sie sich melden!!!
meldet euch hier privat bei mir oder schreibt mich bei icq an 433228556 über den preis lässt sich bekantlich reden!!!!
also meldet euch!!!!!


----------



## Akai (16. Februar 2009)

Verkaufe (immer noch) *Sputnic Satelight*.
2,2 kg, 20,675" TT, 13,75" CS, Farbe: schwarz (original Lack)
Guter Zustand mit den üblichen kleineren Lackkratzern und einer winzigen Delle im Oberrohr, die kaum zu sehen, geschweige denn zu fotografieren ist.
Der Rahmen wurde nie gegrindet und nur auf Trails bewegt. 
Inkl. 19mm BB(gebraucht), 22mm BB(neu), FIT-Sattelklemme.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/3/1/2/_/large/satelight01.jpg
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/3/1/2/_/large/satelight02.jpg

VB * 85*,- inkl. Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (16. Februar 2009)

fbmdude schrieb:


> hi leute ich verkaufe meinen wethepeople sleepless rahmen in schwarz er is 3monate alt und is einer der neusten wethepeople rahmen auf dem markt!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Über welchen Preis reden wir denn dann?


----------



## _coco_ (16. Februar 2009)

jedes "!" zehn euro


----------



## iManu (16. Februar 2009)

Suche ne leichte 2/3 teilige BMX Kurbel, Länge wäre am besten 170mm und Achse/Arme mit Vielverzahnung (48).
Optischer Zustandt is wayne, nur sollte nich die Verzahnung aussgeschlagen/beschädigt sein.


----------



## _coco_ (16. Februar 2009)

So, zu meiner obigen Anzeige ist hinzuzufügen, dass ich nun auf der suche nach nem 20" Laufrad und ner Kurbel(mit Lagern wäre gut) bin.
Wer was hat, gerne PN
Cheers


----------



## gmozi (17. Februar 2009)

Also ne Kurbel + Lager kann ich Dir geben. Die hab ich jetzt schon über. Sind aber dann US-BB oder Euro-BB Lager. Kann die nächstes Mal mit in die Halle bringen.


----------



## _coco_ (17. Februar 2009)

meld dich mal plz im eiziehkuh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripplezZz (17. Februar 2009)

Ich hab auch paar Sachen zu verkaufen 

-eine Odyssey Evolver brake in schwarz 
etwa 1Jahr gefahren bremst super, toll einzustellen hat halt paar kratzer aber nichts schlimmes








und einen Felt Rahmen von einem Komplettbike er ist wirklich gut erhalten und hat nicht viele gebrauchsspuren. Gewicht weiß ich leider nicht. Lagergröße mid-BB 




zum vergrößern einfach draufklicken

ich hab noch keine Preisvorstellen wnn ihr was davon wollt schriebt einfach ne Pm


----------



## the agent (17. Februar 2009)

hab ne wombolt mit primo lagern anzubieten beides schwarz nur 2 monate gefahren! meldet euch per pn und bilder von beidem gibts in meinem fotoalbum!


----------



## sup dude? (17. Februar 2009)

sup dude? schrieb:


> NEU
> Odyssey V3 Cassette
> Aaron Ross red
> 1pc 10t driver
> ...


neu ungefahren und nie eingebaut. wasn looos


----------



## gmozi (17. Februar 2009)

^^ Vll. einfach mal nen PREIS ansagen?


----------



## sup dude? (17. Februar 2009)

das ist eine schlaue verkaufsstrategie. erstmal interesse erregen xD die interessierten, erhalten von mir eine PM!
aber das ding muss weg, brauch geld


----------



## Stirni (17. Februar 2009)

anscheinend ist es nicht so schlau,da sie ja sonst verkauft wär.
die meisten denken wahrscheinlich,dass du eh mehr willst,als sie haben und deswegen fragen sie erst garnich.


----------



## mügge (17. Februar 2009)

stirni hat das ganz richtig erkannt. so schaut doch erst recht keiner hin wenn da nich dick und fett nen preis bzw ne preisvorstellung steht.....


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Februar 2009)

Vorbauten sind wohl auch gerade nicht so der Renner scheint mir


----------



## iManu (18. Februar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Vorbauten sind wohl auch gerade nicht so der Renner scheint mir



Wirtschaftskrise un so

Hab schon eine Kurbel gefunden vielen Dank euch!


----------



## the agent (18. Februar 2009)

tzä^^ meine wär toller wetten? xD
by the way: verkaufe meine noch vorhandene 2monate alte wombolt mit primo euro bb lagern! preisvorstellung wäre 150. könnten uns aber dann schon einigen. 
keine dellen keine kratzer! 
einfach per pm melden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iManu (18. Februar 2009)

the agent schrieb:


> tzä^^ meine wär toller wetten? xD
> by the way: verkaufe meine noch vorhandene 2monate alte wombolt mit primo euro bb lagern! preisvorstellung wäre 150. könnten uns aber dann schon einigen.
> keine dellen keine kratzer!
> einfach per pm melden!!



neuwertige Hindenburg 2Pcs fürn Hunni


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Februar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Shadow Vorbau, zart blÃ¤ulich, kommt nicht so toll rÃ¼ber auf dem Foto
> 
> Wie gesagt noch nie montiert gewesen, demnach nagelneu.
> 
> 49Â und er wechselt den Besitzer.



Jetzt ist es aber langsam echt dringend, und bitte...
verleiten denn 30Â nicht zu einem Spontankauf!?
Das wÃ¤re jetzt der neue Preis, nÃ¤mlich ziemlich exakt die HÃ¤lfte vom Neuwert, den dieser Vorbau auch noch hÃ¤tte!

PN..


----------



## gmozi (19. Februar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es aber langsam echt dringend, und bitte...
> *verleiten denn 30Â nicht zu einem Spontankauf!?*
> Das wÃ¤re jetzt der neue Preis, nÃ¤mlich ziemlich exakt die HÃ¤lfte vom Neuwert, den dieser Vorbau auch noch hÃ¤tte!
> 
> PN..



Stimmt, darauf hab ich nÃ¤mlich nur gewartet  PN!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Februar 2009)

Geier!
Verkauft.


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (19. Februar 2009)

Immernoch zu vergeben..

WTP Supreme Cassette Hub, 36loch, 9T, LHD, schwarz top in schuss.

110 Euro + Versand.


----------



## schrubber (19. Februar 2009)

iManu schrieb:


> neuwertige Hindenburg 2Pcs fürn Hunni



stell mal bitte ein bild rein...

was hat den die achse für einen durchmesser??


----------



## lennarth (19. Februar 2009)

19mm


----------



## iManu (19. Februar 2009)

schrubber schrieb:


> stell mal bitte ein bild rein...
> 
> was hat den die achse für einen durchmesser??



Sry war an Herrn agent gerichtet, ich verkaufe die Kurbel nich!


----------



## Erisch2211 (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo, suche günstige kurbeln 
bietet einfach mal an was ihr so ahbt und was ihr für haben wollt.
T           H         X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Februar 2009)

MANKIND Evolution 
Noch nie montiert gewesen, Datum stimmt immernoch nicht
8â¬ ink. Versand fest.


----------



## foxrider 88 (21. Februar 2009)

Hey leutz ....des zeug muss unbedingt  weg brauch geld für mein mtb ....
Hab für euch nen nen eigentlich neuen Superstar Revolte 49mm    er war nur einmal am bike und wurde fast nicht gefahren ----> keine kratzer 

meldet euch  ...ICQ 473122292
                     MSN [email protected]


----------



## gmozi (21. Februar 2009)

Wat wiegt denn die Gabel, und zu welchem Preis soll die weg gehen?


----------



## foxrider 88 (21. Februar 2009)

gabel ist schon weg sorry


----------



## _coco_ (22. Februar 2009)

Hat wer Spanish BB Cups rumliegen in 19 mm?
Cheers


----------



## .nOx (23. Februar 2009)

ich verweise auf meine signatur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryptic. (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

verkaufe nun endlich meinen Terrible One Barcode frame, der schon seit 2 Jahren bei mit im Zimmer verstaubt.
Rahmen wurde etwa 1 Jahr gefahren und hat demensprechende Gebrauchsspuren. Diverse Kratzer, ein paar kleine Dellen
an der Kettenstrebe etc.

20,6" Oberrohr
14" Kettenstrebe
euro bb
2,5kg
OHNE BREMSSOCKEL!

Dazu gibt es ein FSA Orbit Headset, eine Odyssey Klemme sowie ein nicht mehr so frisches bb.

Macht mir einfach ein Angebot, habt dabei den NP von 600 Schleifen im Hinterkopf.


----------



## heup (25. Februar 2009)

einen 3 jahre alten rahmen fÃ¼r 600â¬ ? bisschen viel?


----------



## iManu (25. Februar 2009)

heup schrieb:


> einen 3 jahre alten rahmen für 600 ? bisschen viel?


les es mal richtig, er verweisst auf den neupreis


----------



## cryptic. (25. Februar 2009)

naja ich unterschreib ihn auch fÃ¼r dich 

NP war 600â¬, mir ist vollkommen klar, dass ich die nicht bekomme^^


----------



## Priest0r (25. Februar 2009)

heup schrieb:


> einen 3 jahre alten rahmen fÃ¼r 600â¬ ? bisschen viel?



einfach nochmal lesen:



cryptic. schrieb:


> Macht mir einfach ein Angebot, habt dabei den NP von 600 Schleifen im Hinterkopf.


----------



## heup (25. Februar 2009)

tschuldigung hab das t von ''habt'' beim lesen verschlungen!


----------



## Lapin Kulta (25. Februar 2009)

hätte da ein paar weisser khe macs draht, ein dirt 2 und ein 1,5 park
zustand: sind dreckig aber haben noch gut profil wurden am 28.1 gekauft, seit dem zwar oft gefahren aber wetterbedingt nur in der halle oder von a nach b.
fotos bei intresse. 20 inkl versand für beide zusammen.


----------



## mügge (26. Februar 2009)

servus

ich hab nun auch mal nen paar sachen die ich loswerden mÃ¶cht....

felt kettenblatt 36 zÃ¤hne  preis: 15â¬ 






rotorsystem mit diversen einstellschrauben...marke unbekannt
lager lÃ¤uft noch einwandfrei. gleich aus nem komplettbike ausgebaut. seitdem vegetiert es bei mir rum preis: 10â¬







tektro bremse mit tektro bremsgriff und tektro bremsklÃ¶tzer
hebel schon ramponiert und die einstellschraube fehlt...gewinde kann auch sein das es nich mehr so schÃ¶n is preis: alles zusammen 10â¬










diatech goldfinger, kaum benutzt mit reduzierhÃ¼lsen preis: 15â¬






HR von felt mit 13zahn ritzel flanken sind angeschliffen zur verbesserung der bremsleistung...lager noch total in ordnung und ritzel auch noch in ordnung...is nur sau dreckig ^^ 14 mm achse 
preis: 50â¬





vebtilkappe...wird bei irgendeiner bestellung mit beigelegt...wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst





AXO schienbein-knie-protektor preis: 15â¬






alle preise sind inklusive versand.
bei interesse einfach PN an mich.


----------



## schrubber (26. Februar 2009)

^^hahaha junge, junge, junge...

an deinen preisen musst du aber noch einiges machen... das sind doch alles billige teile aus nem felt komplettbike...

für das hr würde ich dir höchstens 20 geben inkl. ventilkappe...


----------



## wollschwein (26. Februar 2009)

mügge schrieb:


> servus
> 
> ich hab nun auch mal nen paar sachen die ich loswerden möcht....
> 
> ...




für die preise bekommste die sachen in besserem zustand oder jenachdem auch schon fast neu,für originalteile die so "gebrauchsspuren" durch zogen sind zahlt dir fast keiner das geld welches du haben willst.
mach dir no9chmal gedanken wenn du die sachen verkaufen willst oder sei so fair,schenk sie nem anfänger der die teile evtl braucht.
du stehst als wohltäter da und der andere ist glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mügge (26. Februar 2009)

naja über preise lassen sich ja reden...habs erst mal so in raum gestellt...obs einer nimmt is ja noch die andere frage...


----------



## cryptic. (27. Februar 2009)

T1 fÃ¼r glatte 100â¬ inkl. Versand!


----------



## *guru* (27. Februar 2009)

Ist kein BMX und gehört deshalb in den Bikemarkt. 

_RISE_


----------



## framus666 (1. März 2009)

verkaufe SCHWINN SUPER STOCK II
top zustand, da kaum gefahren. paar kratzer an den bremsgriffen und das wars schon.
chrom in top zustand! den rest sagen die bilder.













http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/a0wt-1-jpg.html  
vb 300â¬
mehr bilder gerne auf anfrage!


----------



## specip2 (2. März 2009)

Verkaufe jeweils 2 Campillera in 2.25 breite und 2 callejera in 1.9 breite. Die Reifen sind orginalverpackt!! Verkaufe sie da ein Kumpel dem ich mitbestellen sollte, sie doch nicht will und ich sie jetz für ihn verkauf.


----------



## ChristophK (2. März 2009)

Verkaufe:

*Salt ALU SB Pedalen*

Nur am Cruiser gefahren. Lager und Achsen etc. sind also TOP.
Bei einem Pedal fehlen 2 Pins. Diese sind jedoch HerausGEFALLEN. Die Gewinde sind also noch völlig in Ordnung.
Bei Bedarf kann ich noch zwei Madenschrauben als auftreiben.

>>25<<


*Primo Bremshebel*

Nur kurzweilig gefahren, da er mir zu weit vom Lenker absteht (zu kurze Finger).
Oberflächlicher Kratzer an der Schelle. Sonst absolut neuwertig.

>>15<<


*Primo The Wall Griffe*

Neu und OVP

>>7<<


*Primo Hula Hoop Felge Chrom 48L*

Chrom ist schon ganz schön am Ende und das Kupfer schaut an einigen Stellen fleissig durch.
Die Felge bremst zwar dennoch gut, ist aber wohl eher was für jemanden, der ne günstige Felge zum Lackieren und Brakelessfahren sucht.

>>15<<


*Demolition Trail Slayer Reifen 2.1*
Hat noch so ca. 75% Profil. Die Karkasse ist in Ordnung.

>>10<<


Bilder gibts auf Wunsch via PM und die Preise sind VHB.


----------



## foxrider 88 (3. März 2009)




----------



## bastyhlidorf (4. März 2009)

verkaufe einen simple enigma v2 rahmen in schrwaz 21.02 lang top zustand von 2009!  icq: 372 621 519


----------



## gmozi (4. März 2009)

Mach mal nen Bild bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastyhlidorf (4. März 2009)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc00387b0od.jpg 
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0092f8ck.jpg


----------



## keepdirtclean (5. März 2009)

verkaufe meine profile mini. würde auch gegen eine andere rote nabe mit 10mm achse (nix mit studs bitte) im guten zustand tauschen! 
profile ist im neuwertigen zustand,lager laufen wie am ersten tag und einen passenden superstar hubguard gibts auch dazu.


----------



## Gumulle (5. März 2009)

verkaufe wegen gesundheitlichen problemen mein bmx
das bike ist ziemlich neu aufgebaut und wurde danach selten benutzt 
einzigster mangel ist eine delle in der hinteren felge die mich aber nie gestört hat

hier ein paar teile
lenker = eastern bikes gekürtzt
vorbau = kink bikes
bremsen = diacomp hombre/kool stop
gabel = kink bikes
disc = fbm 36
kurbel = wethepeople pro crank 180mm
.
.
.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=p1020539v55a.jpg

bei interesse gibs weitere bilder per mail auch wunschbilder falls jemand etwas bestimmtes sehen will.
bike kann auch jederzeit besichtigt und getestet werden in kirchseeon bei münchen.
bitte mit preißvorstellung

email: [email protected]


----------



## bastyhlidorf (5. März 2009)

verkaufe auch : odyssey pro dirt fork 
animal two piece lenker
hinterad: odyssey 10t und 36h /promo speichen/demolution felge


----------



## specip2 (6. März 2009)

@KTDC wy willst die Profile loswerden??


----------



## keepdirtclean (6. März 2009)

will ne 10mm achse deswegen verkaufe ich dei profile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastyhlidorf (6. März 2009)

verkaufts du auch das ganze lufrad?


----------



## .nOx (6. März 2009)

So, 
ich habe hier noch Zeug rumliegen was weg muss.
Preise kommen erstmal von euch, am besten nicht per PM weil mein Postfach sonst überläuft.
Mehr Bilder gibt es auf Anfrage.

Lenker: Metal Sasquatsch LT
8" hoch, 28" breit undbeschnitten
wird auf wunsch wieder "normal" lackiert




Gabel: Primo KamikazeII
10mm, schwarz (originallack), wenig gefahren, gewicht um die 870g




Kette: KMC Koolchain
schwarz/silber, keine 5km gefahren, alle glieder vorhanden

Bremshebel: Odyssey Monolever Medium




Xbox:
-umgebaut (umbau ist in einem shop erfolgt) mit 80GB Festplatte
-ink 3 Controler
-ink Aller Stecker und Adapter
- ink vieler spiele
-läuft einwandfrei
-DVD gehen ohne DVD-Kit

Auf DVD: Ambed 2, Dead or Alive 3, Max Payne 1&2, Halo 1&2, Turok evolution, Enter the Matrix, MTX, Tony Hawk project 8, XIII, Gravity Games, BMX XXX, James Bond Nightfire & Alles oder nichts, Hunter

Auf der Festplatte: Tony Hawk American Wasteland, Counter Strike, Def Jam, Far Cry, Fifa Street 2, Ghose Recon Advance Warfighter, GTA San Andreas, MechAssault2, MX vs ATV, NBA Live, King Kong, PGR 2, Dynasty Warrior, Red Dead Revolver, Sniper Elite, SSX On Tour, Spartan Total Warrior, Star Wars Battlefront2, Star Wars Episode 3, Star Wars KotOR 2, Matrix Path of Neo, True Crime New York




PC:
CPU: AMD 64 3500+ 2.20GHZ + Kühler 
Mainboard: ASRock 939DualSATA2 
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon X1900 GT 
Arbeitsspeicher: verschiedene 512mb & 1gb Riegel (2,5GB sind im Moment verbaut)
Festplatte: 160gb Samsung 
Netzteil: 600Watt 
DVD-Laufwerk und CD-Brenner

Monitor: Acer Al 1716 TFT-Monitor 17"


----------



## keepdirtclean (7. März 2009)

bastyhlidorf schrieb:


> verkaufts du auch das ganze lufrad?



verkaufe nur die nabe (+superstar hubguard)


----------



## bastyhlidorf (7. März 2009)

aso.. das ganze laufrad hätte ich genommen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. März 2009)

Paar Wellgo Pedale mit 1/2" Gewinde.

Sollte fÃ¼r die Leute mit einteiligen Kurbeln interessant sein.


----------



## the agent (8. März 2009)

joa. was soll ma groß zu sagen?

mid bb
macneil bibi 07
3 monate alt
21" und 2,29kg "schwer"(jeder definierts anderst ^^)
preis - macht mir angebote wollte aber schon mehr als n hunni(aber wird ma sich schon einig!)

cheers

ps. rahmen is schon geputzt wenn er geliefert wird xD


----------



## Martinkunze (8. März 2009)

VERKAUFE ODYSSEY Hazard Cassette Rear Wheel (with Cog Driver), in neuwertigem Zustand.
Habe es nur 3 mal gefahren. Dabei ist ein Schlauch und ein Profil von Maxxis ( Holy Rollers)


- Hub: Cassette 14mm in black
- Rim: Hazard Lite in chrom
- mit austauschbaren Ritzelringen,(12T dabei) 
- Gewicht: 1340g
- Neupreis 189,-

Wer Interesse hat bitte eine Mail mit Preisvoschlag an : [email protected]


----------



## RoCkZ (8. März 2009)

Suche Hinterrad mit 14mm Achse und 9t Driver...
36 oder 48h is egal...


----------



## schrubber (8. März 2009)

NS BIKES stickerset....

verkaufe diese sticker hier... für 3 euro inkl. versand (VB)


----------



## holmar (8. März 2009)

ob sich die in nem bmx forum so gut verkaufen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrubber (8. März 2009)

kA.. andere möglichkeit di ehier loszuwerden gints ja nicht... und hab auch kein bock mich für die paar sticker extra im bikemarkt für 5 euro registrieren zu lassen...


----------



## CannondaleENO (8. März 2009)

ich nehm sie per nachnahme also die sticker!


----------



## schrubber (8. März 2009)

CannondaleENO schrieb:


> ich nehm sie per nachnahme also die sticker!



aber nachnahme kostet nochmal 4 euro extra bearbeitungsgebühr... also das müsstest du dann übernehmen weil sonst würd ich ja sogar minus machen...

man das können wir auch anders regel.. ich kann dir meine komplette anschrift und daten und alles geben.. ich werd dich schon nicht um 3 euro betrügen...


----------



## Stirni (8. März 2009)

Sicher ist sicher!


----------



## ChristophK (8. März 2009)

ChristophK schrieb:


> Verkaufe:
> 
> *Salt ALU SB Pedalen*
> 
> ...



primo felge is weg.
rest noch da.


----------



## _coco_ (8. März 2009)

bin auf der suche nach einer pivotal stütze.
wer was hat bitte melden...bei meiner lieferung gabs probs und nun schaue ich mich aufm gebrauchtmarkt um^^


----------



## bastyhlidorf (9. März 2009)

RoCkZ schrieb:


> Suche Hinterrad mit 14mm Achse und 9t Driver...
> 36 oder 48h is egal...


 odyssey harzard in einer demolution felge 36h driver ist allerdings 10t  mfg


----------



## RoCkZ (9. März 2009)

10t geht auch 

Gib mal nen Preisvorschlag..


----------



## bastyhlidorf (9. März 2009)

107.50 inkl  passt denn genau... kann ihdich bei icq adden? schreib mir mal deine nummer denn gibts auch bilkder un genaueres... mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrubber (10. März 2009)

schrubber schrieb:


> NS BIKES stickerset....
> 
> verkaufe diese sticker hier... für 3 euro inkl. versand (VB)





sticker sind immer noch zu haben.. käufer ist abgesprungen...

also wenn sie bis freitag 10.20 am niemand kauft werde ich damit die schultoilette tapezieren und dann ist es zu spät...


----------



## holmar (11. März 2009)

hauptsache du machst n bild davon


----------



## Lubi (11. März 2009)

hi 
ich suche  dringend ein kettenblatt mit 25 zähnen
farbe un marke egal. bis 25

wer was für mich hat bitte pm


----------



## schrubber (18. März 2009)

ich suche einen Odyssey - Elementary V2 oder V3 Stem...

bitte mal alles anbieten, gerne PM


----------



## lennarth (18. März 2009)

was hast du im moment für einen vorbau?
hab einen v2.kommt aber auf das tauschgut an.


----------



## schrubber (18. März 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> was hast du im moment für einen vorbau?
> hab einen v2.kommt aber auf das tauschgut an.




also ich hab einen KHE toplopader in schwarz... würde dann aber auch noch ein paar eus drauflegen wenn du tauschen willst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (18. März 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> was hast du im moment für einen vorbau?
> hab einen v2.kommt aber auf das tauschgut an.



Ist der schwarz? Und würdest Du den gegen nen Kink Relife in schwarz tauschen?


----------



## lennarth (18. März 2009)

ja,ist schwarz und noch ganz gut erhalten,der kink würde mir auch optisch halbwegs ans rad passen aber was man so über den kink hört..den möcht ich lieber nicht am rad haben..


----------



## schrubber (18. März 2009)

würdest du auch statt tauschen verkaufen??


----------



## gmozi (18. März 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> ja,ist schwarz und noch ganz gut erhalten,der kink würde mir auch optisch halbwegs ans rad passen aber was man so über den kink hört..den möcht ich lieber nicht am rad haben..



Der Kink kann Probleme machen wenn man ihn nicht richtig montiert.
Fahre den an einer Khe Cirrus ( die ja auch recht leicht ist ) und hab damit keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## lennarth (18. März 2009)

und wieso willst du ihn dann loswerden?
nein sagen wir es mal so..ich hatte den elementary überhaupt nur 'angeboten' in der hoffnung einen mutiny lifted zu finden,da der mir als einziger genauso gut gefällt wie meiner.aber das hat sich denk ich mal erledigt..falls ich mich irgendwann umentscheide meld ich mich!


----------



## gmozi (18. März 2009)

Hehe, kein Problem.

Will den Kink eigentlich nur loswerden, weil der so hoch baut am Gabelschaft. Bekomme da leider keinen 10mm Spacer mehr drunter, den ich aber gerne hätte. Auch wegen nem eventuellen Rotor ... würde sonst sehr eng werden.


----------



## lennarth (18. März 2009)

was ihn schon für mich rausgeworfen hat weil mein elementary grade so drauf passt.


----------



## wtb_rider (20. März 2009)

ick hab mal ne frage hat evtl. jemand ne director forke zu veräussern, irgendwie hab ick da bock drauf diese saison.
danke schonmal gruss kay


----------



## keepdirtclean (20. März 2009)

verkaufe einen nagelneuen sunday 2nd wave frame. zur auswahl stehen folgende größen & farben:

20", 20,5", 20,75", 21"

Blue, Grey, Warm Red,
Black Magic and Karl Poynter Red

mit sockeln o. brakeless


----------



## Stirni (20. März 2009)

tausch bzw. preis ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (20. März 2009)

preis für schwarz 21 und brakeless?


----------



## keepdirtclean (20. März 2009)

sorry,aber kein tausch. 
macht mal nen vorschlag


----------



## RISE (20. März 2009)

Suche WTP Mad Max Lenker. Farbe erstmal egal, schwarz wird aber bevorzugt.


----------



## Trailst4R (20. März 2009)

keepdirtclean schrieb:


> sorry,aber kein tausch.
> macht mal nen vorschlag



na wenn dann musst du den vorschlag machen sonst kann ihc mir den rahmen ja auch selber bei empire ziehen


----------



## Bampedi (20. März 2009)

wieso kaufst du eigentlich 40 sunday rahmen?


----------



## keepdirtclean (20. März 2009)

wen meinst du?


----------



## Agent Schmidt (20. März 2009)

Also bis jetzt bietet nur einer 40 Sunday Rahmen, und das bist du.


----------



## Bampedi (20. März 2009)

hihi wollt ja nur mal wissen wie du das mit den 40 varianten machst...


----------



## keepdirtclean (20. März 2009)

ich habe den rahmen gewonnen und kann mir nun farbe und größe aussuchen. da ich den rahmen aber nicht brauche suche ich einen käufer der sich das dann selbst aussuchen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (20. März 2009)

sag das doch....wir dachten du hast den rahmen in jeder farbe mit jeder TT-Länge,mit und ohne sockeln


----------



## RISE (20. März 2009)

Er ist doch nicht KHUJAND...


----------



## gmozi (20. März 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Er ist doch nicht KHUJAND...



Was hat der denn damit zu tun?


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (21. März 2009)

Jojow.. ich verkaufe hier meinen Simple Vorbau, schwarz, 270g, top in schuss knappes halbes Jahr gefahren!
Hab mir einen leichteren, kürzeren Vorbau gekauft deswegen hab ich den hier zu vergeben.

Bilder. (leicht eingestaubt..)   











Preis: 55 Euronen inkl.


----------



## Dnoizer (22. März 2009)

Keine Ahnung wie man im Bikemarkt ne Anzeige startet,
drum knack ich die Kiste mal so rein:

Rahmen: Superstar Light my Fire 20.8"
Gabel: Colony V3
Vorbau: Shadow Attack purple
Lenker: Shadow Vultus 8.25
Griffe: Ody Longneck
Barends: Shadow red
Felge vorne: Odyssey Hazard
Nabe vorne: Profile Mini schwarz
Speichen vorne: Double Butted
Reifen vorne: KHE Mac 2 Dirt
Hubguard vorne: Profile
Kurbel: FlyBikes 2.5 2008
Kette: KMC Cool Chain light chrom
Kettenblatt: Dragonfly 27t
Pedale: Salt Alu
Stütze: Shadow purple
Sattel: Shadow Penumbra Whitton Seat
Sattelklemme: Integrated
Felge hinten: Odyssey 7KA
Nabe hinten: Odyssey Hazard LHD 10t
Speichen: Double Butted
Reifen: KHE Mac Park
Hubguard hinten: Mutiny purple
Sonstiges: Titan-Achse in der Odyssey Cassette, Titan-Nuts hinten und
Titan Pegs.

Nicht auf dem Bild, aber montiert: Demolition Bremse in schwarz mit
Odyssey Slic Cable in schwarz.

Gewicht lag ohne Hubguards bei knapp unter 10 Kilo (war der letzte Stand)

Hab über'n Daumen um und bei 1500 Mücken reingesteckt und die Karre wird nur
KOMPLETT verkauft oder gar nicht und ist in nem astreinem Zustand.

Gern auch Besichtigung, falls jemand aus der Ecke Hamburgs kommt.
Und wenn nicht, trotzdem gern Besichtigung.

Und Ihr macht mir nen Preis

Ansonsten hab ich noch ne Menge Einzelteile, wie Bremshebel, Sättel, Lenker, Stützen
Kurbeln, Pedalen, Sättel, Odyssey Driver etc. hier abliegen.

Falls jemand wirkliches Interesse hat und noch Detailbilder will, dann schreibt mir
und ich Mail die gewünschten Fotos zu.

Wie gesagt: NUR KOMPLETT, die Hippe wird von mir nicht zerpflückt


----------



## XenoX (22. März 2009)

Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (22. März 2009)




----------



## BMXkind (22. März 2009)

Verkaue ne WTP bolt nabe in schwarz FOM speichen in schwarz und nen proper felgen ring in lila
verkauf als komplett oder wer ander felge und speichen und so intresse hat bidde melden am besten im bmx forum oder hier thx

lg BMXkind


----------



## schrubber (22. März 2009)

Dnoizer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie man im Bikemarkt ne Anzeige startet,
> drum knack ich die Kiste mal so rein:
> 
> Rahmen: Superstar Light my Fire 20.8"
> ...




dir ist aber schon klar, dass wenn du es in einzelteilen verkaufst 20-30 prozent mehr bekommst als komplett, oder??


man ich will diesen vorbau 

komm schon


----------



## Martinkunze (22. März 2009)

VERKAUFE ODYSSEY Hazard Cassette Rear Wheel (with Cog Driver), in neuwertigem Zustand.
Habe es nur 3 mal gefahren. Dabei ist ein Schlauch und ein Profil von Maxxis ( Holy Rollers)


- Hub: Cassette 14mm in black
- Rim: Hazard Lite in chrom
- mit austauschbaren Ritzelringen,(12T dabei) 
- Gewicht: 1340g
- Neupreis 189,-

Wer Interesse hat bitte eine Mail mit Preisvoschlag an : [email protected]


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. März 2009)

Nagelneue Wellgo MG Pedale, fÃ¼r einteilige Kurbeln! 14â¬.


----------



## phoenixinflames (24. März 2009)

Verkaufe ein Hinterrad bestehend aus einem KHE Geisha Freecoaster mit 9er Driver und durchgehender&ungekürzter Achse, 48 stinknormalen, schwarzen Speichen und einer Odyssey Hazard light Felge.
Der Coaster hat am Nabenkörper ein paar Spuren vom grinden, die Flansche sind aber noch okay. Die Lager habe ich letztes Jahr komplett gewechselt, bei denen im Driver wäre es aber bald mal wieder an der Zeit.
Die Felge ist abgesehen von kleinen Kratzern noch top in Schuss.

VB 110





















Ein Animal GLH-R Faltreifen liegt hier auch noch rum. 2.25" und nur wenige Tage gefahren.

25














Bei Interesse Email an phoenixinflames (at) web.de


MfG, Basti


----------



## the agent (24. März 2009)

und welches der shirts hast du gemacht keepdirtclean? ^^(albes?)

tausche meinen kink vorbau(zustand: quasi neu!) gegen rot eloxierten vorbau! einfach mal bitte anbieten! bilder auf anfrage!

mfg


----------



## Tuerklingerjoe (24. März 2009)

Hätte noch ne Oldschool BMX Gabel und Vorbau zu verkaufen, 1 Zoll, wers brauchen kann , geht billig weg...

greetz!


----------



## keepdirtclean (24. März 2009)

the agent schrieb:


> und welches der shirts hast du gemacht keepdirtclean? ^^(albes?)



hab das hier gemacht und jim c hats gepickt,juhu^^

http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/4861/dinoemptees.jpg


----------



## the agent (24. März 2009)

fand das auch am besten ^^

bekomm ich nun rabatt weil ich wusste woher du den rahmen hast? xD


verkaufe odyssey director fork! hab mir so 100 ocken vorgestellt, darüber lässt sich aber noch reden! bilder gibts heute abend um ca. 10 uhr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepdirtclean (24. März 2009)

klar wenn du ihn haben willst sag grad bescheid. hab heute die datei zum drucker geschickt und muß mich nun entscheiden welchen rahmen ich nehmen soll.


----------



## n_west (24. März 2009)

hab hier noch n fit eccd sattel schwarz  leder + stütze 
bei interesse folgen bilder
achja
und noch ne menge griffe
shadow griffe in blau und grün und braun 
mutiny griffe in schwarz
mutiny griffe in blau 
nice miso grips in gelb
und leicht abgefahren fit griffe in schwarz 

animal sattelklemme in blau is auch noch da 
khe toploader vorbau und eastern auch noch beide schwarz
macneil kurbeln in schwarz
und 2 profile nabengehäuse poliert


----------



## the agent (24. März 2009)

edith:

also verkaufe director gabel











hätte mir so 100 ocken vorgestellt... gabel is in nem guten zustand wenig kratzer aufkleber auch noch dran...

ebenso würde ich gerne meinen kink vorbau gegen einen rot eloxal vorbau tauschen.....






vorbau hat keine kratzer! is wie neu!

mfg


----------



## only (25. März 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen
Ich bin auf der Suche nach ner Kurbel.
Am liebsten 2 oder 2.5 teilig, mit spacern und schrauben usw.
Lager brauch ich nicht umbedingt aber wenn ihr noch Euro BB moppeds habt könn ihr ja mal schreiben.

Gruß


----------



## n_west (25. März 2009)

jo ich hab ne macneil conjoined kurbel in schwarz hier mit schrauben aber ohne lager


----------



## raphael731 (25. März 2009)

hi,
verkaufe titanium schrauben. die schrauben sind fuer den vorbau gedacht. habe zwei verschiedene modelle:
M8*25    (Ø 11.8mm)
M8*20    (Ø 10.5mm )
preis: 4euro pro schraube

ausserdem verkaufe ich neue wellgo magnesium pedalen in silber und grau.
gewicht 375gr.
preis: 55 euro fuer ein paar

bei interesse pm oder email: [email protected]

gruss raphael


----------



## raphael731 (25. März 2009)

wellgo MG1


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. März 2009)

Hab hier ein kaum gebrauchtes Bmx 20" von Hoffman Bikes. Modellname ist "George" aus den Prodigy-Series.

Das Rad wurde nur sporadisch gefahren und hat nie einen Park oder Ã¤hnliches gesehen. Dementsprechend auch keine Kratzer (ausser Pedale) oder sonstige BeschÃ¤digungen und funktioniert technisch einwandfrei.

Kann probegefahren und abgeholt oder per dhl versandt werden (13â¬).

Preis: macht VorschlÃ¤ge







NachgerÃ¼stet wurden:

- Voxom 3-teilige Krubel

- massives Primo-Kettenblatt

- KMC K710 Kool Chain

- Factory of Madness-Pedale mit schraubbaren Pins

- Maxxis Holy-Roller Vorderreifen (orginalreifen ist auch noch da)

- 2 Demolition Pegs + 4 Original-Pegs (neuwertig, keine Kratzer)


Hab hier auch noch einen neuwertigen TSG-Helm und Schienbeinschoner da.


Original technische Daten sind:

Bicycle Type: freestyle/jumping
Bottom Bracket: one piece
Brake Levers: Dia-Compe MX-101 rear
Brakeset: Dia-Compe 990 rear brakes, Dia-Compe MX-101 rear levers
Chain: KMC 410, 1/2 x 1/8"
Chain Size: 1/2 x 1/8"
Chainrings: 44
Chainstay Length: 15.0"
Colors: Chrome-Plated, Flat Gray, Luster Green
Component Group: Not applicable
Crankset: 1-piece chromoly 175mm, 44 teeth
Fork Brand & Model: Hoffman Bikes Prodigy Forks
Fork Crown: unicrown
Fork Material: 4130 chromoly, unicrown crown
Fork Rake: 1.4"
Fork Travel: Not applicable
Frame Angles: 74.5 head, 75.0 seat
Frame Construction: TIG-welded
Frame Tubing Material: 4130 chromoly main triangle/hi-tensile steel rear stays
Front Brake: Not applicable
Front Brake Lever: Not applicable
Front Derailleur: Not applicable
Front Derailleur Type: Not applicable
Handlebar: Hoffman Bikes Jumping Bar
Handlebar Extensions: Not included
Handlebar Stem: Hoffman Bikes SuperStem
Head Tube Angle: 74.5
Headset: 1 1/8" threadless Dia-Tech W/Hoffman Bikes Touch
Headset Diameter: 1 1/8" threadless
Hub Front: Formula
Hub Rear: Formula
Hubs: Formula
Largest Rear Cog: Not applicable
Num Rear Cogs: 1-speed
Pedals: Wellgo LU-313
Rear Brake: Dia-Compe 990
Rear Brake Lever: Dia-Compe MX-101
Rear Cogs: 1-speed, 16 teeth
Rear Derailleur: Not applicable
Rear Shock: Not applicableRear Shock Travel: Not applicable
Rim Front: Alex Al-7x23F
Rim Rear: Alex Al-7x23F
Rims: Alex Al-7x23F, 48-hole
Saddle: Hoffman Bikes Prodigy Series Seat
Seat Post Diameter: 25.4mm
Seat Tube Angle: 75.0
Seatpost: Hoffman Bikes Prodigy Post, 25.4mm diameter
Shift Levers: Not applicable
Sizes: Pro
Smallest Rear Cog: 16
Spoke Brand: steel, 2.0mm straight gauge
Spoke Gauge: 2.0mm
Spoke Holes: 48-hole
Spoke Material: steel
Spoke Nipples: alloy nipples
Spoke Type: straight gauge
Sugg Retail: 300.00
Tire Front: Duro Knobby
Tire Rear: Duro Knobby
Tire Size Front: 20 x 2.125"
Tire Size Rear: 20 x 2.125"
Tires: 20 x 2.125" Duro Knobby
Top Tube Length: 19.75"
Weight: 36.0
Wheelbase: 36.0"


----------



## Stirni (27. März 2009)

ach du ******* was ne liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (27. März 2009)

apropos kann vielleicht mal einer kurz 'ne Einschätzung geben was man für das Rad noch verlangen kann?

Bin morgen auf 'ner Radbörse.


----------



## .nOx (27. März 2009)

3,50â¬


----------



## RoCkZ (27. März 2009)

Ich such nen Hinterrad...
14mm Achse, 48h oder 36h is egal und am besten 9t Driver... 10t würde auch noch gehn ^^


----------



## n_west (27. März 2009)

hab n laufrad ein normales mit kassettennabe und mit freecoaster


----------



## RoCkZ (27. März 2009)

n_west schrieb:


> hab n laufrad ein normales mit kassettennabe und mit freecoaster



Wie viel h und wie viel Zähne?
Was stellste dir Preislich vor?


----------



## n_west (27. März 2009)

also die kassettennabe hat 9t und is 36 loch des freecoaster laufrad hat 48 loch und 10t 
preislich stell ich mir beim freecoaster laufrad 120 vor und bei dem kassettenlaufrad 80


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iManu (27. März 2009)

suchen 1/2 fingerbremshebel


----------



## .nOx (27. März 2009)

odyssey monolever medium 13â¬


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. März 2009)

verkauft


----------



## ChristophK (29. März 2009)

Verkaufe:

Salt ALU SB Pedalen

Nur am Cruiser gefahren. Lager und Achsen etc. sind also TOP.
Bei einem Pedal fehlen 2 Pins. Diese sind jedoch HerausGEFALLEN. Die Gewinde sind also noch völlig in Ordnung.
Bei Bedarf kann ich noch zwei Madenschrauben als auftreiben.

>>25<<


Primo Bremshebel

Nur kurzweilig gefahren, da er mir zu weit vom Lenker absteht (zu kurze Finger).
Oberflächlicher Kratzer an der Schelle. Sonst absolut neuwertig.

>>15<<


Primo The Wall Griffe

Neu und OVP

>>7<<


Primo Hula Hoop Felge Chrom 48L

Chrom ist schon ganz schön am Ende und das Kupfer schaut an einigen Stellen fleissig durch.
Die Felge bremst zwar dennoch gut, ist aber wohl eher was für jemanden, der ne günstige Felge zum Lackieren und Brakelessfahren sucht.

>>15<<


Demolition Trail Slayer Reifen 2.1
Hat noch so ca. 75% Profil. Die Karkasse ist in Ordnung.

>>10<<


Bilder gibts auf Wunsch via PM und die Preise sind VHB.


----------



## specip2 (29. März 2009)

n_west schrieb:


> also die kassettennabe hat 9t und is 36 loch des freecoaster laufrad hat 48 loch und 10t
> preislich stell ich mir beim freecoaster laufrad 120 vor und bei dem kassettenlaufrad 80



Was sind den des jeweils für marken und hast du auch Bilder??


----------



## n_west (29. März 2009)

bilder folgen 
laufrad mit kassettennabe besteht aus ner alex rim felge und ner no-name nabe .
freecoasterlaufrad besteht aus ner odyssey freecoaster und der g sport chromfelge


----------



## azura-black (30. März 2009)

Verkaufe leichten und stabilen alurahmen 
ist schon halb abgeschlifen zum lackieren
bei interese melden 
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (30. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160324624816


----------



## gmozi (30. März 2009)

RoCkZ schrieb:


> Ich such nen Hinterrad...
> 14mm Achse, 48h oder 36h is egal und am besten 9t Driver... 10t würde auch noch gehn ^^



14mm Proper Nabe 10T 48 Loch in schwarz
FOM Speichen in schwarz vierfach gekreuzt
Proper Felge in Chrom

Zustand 2-3 Bilder nur bei Interesse

VHB 120  inkl.


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (30. März 2009)

Hat jemand ein schwarzes, leichtes und 27 Zähne großes Kettenblatt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ACE6 (31. März 2009)

Suche rechten Bremsgriff von Trekto, falls jemand noch einen rumliegen hat ?


----------



## heup (31. März 2009)

ich hätte einen...in schwarz rechts von tektro ca.2monate gefahren guter zusatnd leichte(r) kratzer ich schick die mal ein link mit bild


----------



## specip2 (31. März 2009)

Brötchenbäcker schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein schwarzes, leichtes und 27 Zähne großes Kettenblatt?



jo hab eins ein Odyssey vermont wurde halt schon paar mal lackiert xD


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (31. März 2009)

Ai,
verkaufe hier mein Eastern BMX. Einige Teile sind neu, unter anderem der Rahmen, die restlichen Parts leicht gebraucht!

Bilder: 














Rahmen (NEU!): Eastern Komplettradrahmen 100% Cromo Oberrohr: 20,75" Kettenstrebe: 13,75" (Aufkleber gehn auch ab )
Lenker: MC NEIL SILENCER XLT
Griffe (NEU!): Eastern
Barends (NEU!): WeThePeople
Vorbau: Eastern
Gabel: Eastern
Sattel/StÃ¼tze: KINK gestrippt / KINK STUMP POST
Kurbel (NEU!): Eastern Electron mit ebenso neuen Lagern
Kettenblatt: Eastern Medusa
Kette: KMC Koolchain
Pedale: Odyssey Jim Cielencki
Vorderrad: Eastern/Schwalbe/Dirtschlappe
Hinterrad: Eastern/Kenda/Kiniption
Bremsehebel: Goldfinger
Bremskabel: Odyssey
Bremse: Tektro
BelÃ¤ge: Demolition

Und das alles zusammen fÃ¼r nur 350â¬!


----------



## gmozi (31. März 2009)

Brötchenbäcker schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein schwarzes, leichtes und 27 Zähne großes Kettenblatt?



Hab hier nen Superstar Pimp in 27 T und schwarz am Rad.
Wenn Du da Interesse hast, mach ich morgen mal nen Bildchen


----------



## holmar (31. März 2009)

verkaufst du gerade dein rad in teilen?


----------



## gmozi (1. April 2009)

Ne ich möchte nur nen 28er haben, da mir 27/10 zu leicht ist.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (2. April 2009)

hier noch kleine blider, bei interesse natürlich mehr
http://img4.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=hpim4205.jpg


----------



## Stirni (3. April 2009)

raphael731 schrieb:


> hi,
> verkaufe titanium schrauben. die schrauben sind fuer den vorbau gedacht. habe zwei verschiedene modelle:
> M8*25    (Ø 11.8mm)
> M8*20    (Ø 10.5mm )
> ...




hat alles super geklappt. 2 schrauben wiegen mit verpackung 10g!! und sehen super aus! Nur zu empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmxer.90 (3. April 2009)

hi,

hätte einen revell signature seat in weiß mit bmx stütze und einen fit eccd mit bmx stütze anzubieten ;-)

ich würde die beiden sättel und stützen gegen einen pivotal sattel oder andere bmx sättel mit stütze tauschen.

bietet einfach ma alles an was ihr habt ;-)

gruß eric der wickinger


----------



## RISE (3. April 2009)

Bilder vom ECCD wären gut. Hätte einen Shadow Slim mit roter Stickerei und Demolition Cromo Stützt anzubieten.


----------



## foxrider 88 (4. April 2009)

MTB - Teile kommen *N I C H T* in den BMX Verkaufsthread!!!

Rise


----------



## bmxer.90 (4. April 2009)

gibt es einen mtb-verkaufstread? also bis jetzt bin ich nicht fündig gewurden.

und außerdem ist der revellsattel auch ein bmx sattel und der eccd auch und die stützen beider sättel sowieso.

also wenn jemand einen mtb verkaufstread findet bitte bescheid geben ok? ;-)


----------



## RISE (4. April 2009)

Der MTB-Verkaufsthread heißt Bikemarkt und es galt eigentlich speziell Foxrider_88. Über deinen Sattel hat sich doch keiner beschwert. N Bildchen vom ECCD + Stütze wäre trotzdem super, kannste sonst auch per PM machen.


----------



## schrubber (4. April 2009)

bmxer.90 schrieb:


> gibt es einen mtb-verkaufstread? also bis jetzt bin ich nicht fündig gewurden.



dann mach doch einfach einen auf!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _coco_ (4. April 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Der MTB-Verkaufsthread heißt Bikemarkt



Is doch schon einer offen


----------



## .nOx (4. April 2009)

Hi,
ich mÃ¶chte hier die Achse meiner Profile Kurbel loswerden.
Die Achse funktioniert einwandfrei, die Gewinde gehen top und die Kurbel geht locker rauf und runter.

19mm Durchmesser und 48 ZÃ¤hne
Neupreis ist 75â¬

*Preis kommt von euch!*


----------



## bmxer.90 (4. April 2009)

_coco_ schrieb:


> Is doch schon einer offen



at coco: meinst du damit den bikemarkt oder gibt es wirklich schon extra einen der so ist wie der bmx verkaufstread? wäre echt cool^^


----------



## gmozi (4. April 2009)

.nOx schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich möchte hier die Achse meiner Profile Kurbel loswerden.
> Die Achse funktioniert einwandfrei, die Gewinde gehen top und die Kurbel geht locker rauf und runter.
> 
> ...



Was ist an der nun eigentlich so besonders, dass sie neu 75  kostet? Was unterscheidet diese Achse nun von den WTP / FSA / KHE Vielzahn Achsen? Ich meine außer dass sie von "BeiUnsIstAllesAusPrinzipDoppeltSoTeuer-Profile" ist?


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (5. April 2009)

Ich Suche:
- VR mit einer Nabe mit 14mm Achse möglichst neu und möglichst leicht (am besten mit integriertem Hubguard)
- Pivotal Stütze mit Sattel
- Demolition Pegs mit Alukern
- leichtes Kettenblatt mit 30T (bitte nur neuwertige)

Bietet mir bitte alles an!


----------



## n_west (5. April 2009)

hab ein laufrad mit 14mm eastern nabe und alex rims felge .
preislich hatte ich an 60 euro incl  versand ist aber vhb


----------



## >>Mirco<< (5. April 2009)

Hey,

also ich suche ein Laufradsatz.

Laufrad vorne sollte nen weißen Felgenring haben und der Rest schwarz.

Laufrad hinten sollte nen Chrom-Felgenring haben und der Rest schwarz - 9t Driver.

danke, schonmal.

ICQ 287908181

lg^^


----------



## n_west (5. April 2009)

ich hab ein laufrad mit chrom felge ( g sport ) aber ner freecoaster ( odyssey ) mit 10 t driver


----------



## >>Mirco<< (5. April 2009)

hmm ne danke.


----------



## .nOx (5. April 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> "BeiUnsIstAllesAusPrinzipDoppeltSoTeuer-Profile"



du ich glaube mehr wird das auch nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CannondaleENO (5. April 2009)

proper lrs(rot) mit khe speichen und vorn ne wtp supreme nabe ????


----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2009)

suche ein supergünstiges hinterrad

naben bis 14t. kann auch n bissal eiern ect.

preislich so um die 10 tacken.

bitte per mail: [email protected]


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (6. April 2009)

Hat jemand nen Vorbau für mich? 
Am besten Fit DLR in schwarz.


----------



## gmozi (6. April 2009)

Kink Relife in schwarz. Zustand gut. 45 â¬


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (6. April 2009)

Ne der Relief ist nix für mich. Trotzdem danke


----------



## gmozi (6. April 2009)

Hab auch noch nen Shadow Attack in Hellblau. Zustand 1a+* fÃ¼r 35 â¬ exkl.


----------



## n_west (6. April 2009)

hab nen dlr realtree


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (6. April 2009)

Nenee brauchn schwarzen 
Hab aber gerade ein bei Manu geordert.
Danke trotzdem


----------



## the agent (7. April 2009)

kiunk relief sehr guter zustand 40 ocken... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (7. April 2009)

Brötchenbäcker schrieb:


> Ne der Relief ist nix für mich. Trotzdem danke


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (7. April 2009)

Brötchenbäcker schrieb:


> Hab aber gerade ein bei Manu geordert.



Hehe volle Möhre mit zwei Zitatan geowned 
Ne Danke aber ich brauch keinen mehr


----------



## n_west (8. April 2009)

verkaufe nen fit dlr realtree .


----------



## Bampedi (8. April 2009)

aha...und was willste dafür?


----------



## n_west (8. April 2009)

55 euro ist neu ungefahren sogar noch mit preisschild .


----------



## the agent (8. April 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raphael731 (8. April 2009)

Danke fuer das grosse Interesse. Habe leider keine M8*20(Ø 10.5mm ) mehr aber M8*25 (Ø 11.8mm) ist noch vorhanden.



raphael731 schrieb:


> hi,
> verkaufe titanium schrauben. die schrauben sind fuer den vorbau gedacht. habe zwei verschiedene modelle:
> M8*25    (Ø 11.8mm)
> M8*20    (Ø 10.5mm )
> ...


----------



## gmozi (8. April 2009)

^^ Sind meine dann schon unterwegs?


----------



## raphael731 (9. April 2009)

natuerlich...


----------



## derFisch (9. April 2009)

ich hätt gern ne Kassettennabe mit 48loch, lhd und 9 oder 10 Zähnen. Von mir aus auch als Laufrad und sehr gerne sehr günstig.


----------



## _coco_ (11. April 2009)

Suche 14mm HR, am besten 9T.
So 50-65 â¬. 
Bitte alles anbieten.
GrÃ¼sse


----------



## n_west (11. April 2009)

@ coco : hab ein laufrad hier . mit ner eastern nabe 9t und der alex rims felge . 
vhb sin 45 euro incl versand .


----------



## lennarth (11. April 2009)

an dem laufrad von n_west hÃ¤tte ich vielleicht interesse,wenn _coco_ das nicht schon nimmt.ansonsten:
suche hinterrad
9-10t
nicht all zu teuer,ca 50-60â¬ wÃ¤ren ok
gruÃ
edit:
25t kettenblatt wÃ¤r auch noch geil.haut mal was rein


----------



## n_west (11. April 2009)

jo lenny meld dich einfach wennst laufrad haben willst . preis 45 incl versand .


----------



## gmozi (11. April 2009)

raphael731 schrieb:


> natuerlich...



Danke für die Schrauben, waren heute in der Post!


----------



## JumpTM (12. April 2009)

jo leute hat jemand interesse an ein Stolen Heist 08 ?? für bilder bitte fragen ich schicke sie dann per e-mail oder von einen anderen nachriten dienst bitte melden und einfach mal anfragen den preis besprechen wir dann 

gruß

JumpTM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _coco_ (13. April 2009)

@n_west
wollte dir ne pn schicken, aber dein postfach ist voll


----------



## n_west (13. April 2009)

nochma bitte


----------



## lowisbmx (15. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für meinen Sohn einen BMX Rahmen um aus meinen Altbeständen ein fahrbares Rad zu bauen. Sollte möglichst billig sein und wenn möglich ein kurzes Oberrohr haben (20''). Kann auch ruhig etwas älters sein. Wäre schön wenn jemand was übrig hätte. Optik ist egal, Hauptsache keine großen Dellen oder Risse.


----------



## the agent (15. April 2009)

mh hätte da ein macneil, jedoch ist der sehr lang... für 70 kannst den haben fotos in meinem fotoalbum...


----------



## RISE (16. April 2009)

Suche einen Fit ECCD Kevlar in gutem bis sehr guten Zustand und angemessenem Preis.

--> PM


----------



## Q205 (17. April 2009)

*Verkaufe KHE DirtyBuster*​ 
MÃ¤ngel: Pegs und Pedale leicht verkratzt, kleine Macken am Rotor und am Rahmen und der Bremszug der hinteren Bremse ist gerissen, Mantel vorne sollte gewechselt werdenâ¦
â¦ansonsten absolut neuwertiger Zustand, da so gut wie nie gefahrenâ¦


Bei Interesse mail an [email protected]


ride on


----------



## Brainspiller (18. April 2009)

Hab hier ein paar Sachen rumliegen die günstig rausgehen:

Odyssey Gary Young Lenker in 7.5'', schwarz

United Squad Lenker 7.75, schwarz

Fuse Wrap Knieschoner in M, neu

Schlagt mal Preise vor wenn ihr was wollt. Bilder kann ich bei Bedarf natürlich auch machen.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (18. April 2009)

Ich suche jetzt schon lange nach 2 braunen proper felgen.
Wäre echt geil wenn sich hier jmd. findet der zufällig eine, oder am besten zwei abgeben möchte !Es ist ja shcon schwierig die dinger neu zu bekommen, darum dachte ich ich versuchs mal hier! 
Meldet euch bitte =) 		




http://www.bmx-forum.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=2425835


----------



## raphael731 (21. April 2009)

Hi,
ich habe noch 12 Paare folgender Titanium Schrauben:
M8*25 (Ø 11.8mm)
Pro Paar verkaufe ich diese fuer 8 Euro.

Ausserdem verkaufe ich neue wellgo magnesium Pedalen in silber und grau.
Gewicht 375gr. Pro Paar verkaufe ich diese fuer 47 Euro.
Bei interesse pm oder email: [email protected]

Gruss Raphael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the agent (21. April 2009)

vergiss die schrauben ich will den roten colony vorbau!


----------



## Stirni (21. April 2009)

die schrauben sind nur zu empfehlen !


----------



## .nOx (22. April 2009)

Spank Tweet Tweet

- Material: 6061 Aluminium 
- Gewicht: 170g 
- LÃ¤nge: 50mm 
- Klemmung: 25.4mm
- Farbe: magic black
- neu mit Rechnung und Verpackung

40â¬ ink Versand









Profile Kurbelachse (rechts auf dem Bild)

- Thick: 19mm
- Splined: 48
- NP: 75â¬
- neu und unverbaut

29â¬ ink Versand






Ody Monolever Medium

12â¬ ink Versand






Fox Badeshorts
- nur zweimal getragen (mit was drunter) weil zu klein
- Gr. 32
- natÃ¼rlich frisch gewaschen

20â¬ ink Versand









H&M Strickjacke Gr. L
- ungetragen

13,90â¬ ink Versand






Red Dragon Windbreaker
- GrÃ¶Ãe M
- absolut Wasserdicht
- NP: 65â¬





20â¬ ink Versand


----------



## XenoX (22. April 2009)

Die Jacke macht nen Hitler Gruss xD


----------



## Joppes (22. April 2009)

ist doch super die will ich haben!


----------



## >>Mirco<< (22. April 2009)

jo, suche Sattel+Stange, Laufräder 10&14mm, Gabel 10mm und Lenker 8" hoch.

einfach Pm oder icq 287908181


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtbiker14 (23. April 2009)

Ich verkaufe einen Shadow Sattel und einen Atomlab GI Vorbau. Schaut einfach im Bikemarkt bei mir.


----------



## Brainspiller (23. April 2009)

suche kasetten hr oder nur nabe 36h lhd
wenn jemand was Ã¼brig hat bitte melden

verkaufe immer noch gÃ¼nstig und jetzt auch mit Bildern:

Lenker United Squad 7.75'', Edwin Griffe sind und bleiben noch drauf 
25â¬




Lenker Odyssey Gary Young 7.5'' 
20â¬




Fuse Knieschoner Wrap, GrÃ¶Ãe M, neu
30â¬




SNAFU Slim Seat
10â¬




Kettenblatt DK Iron Cross 30t
10â¬


----------



## paule_p2 (24. April 2009)

Ich suche für meinen Straßenrenner noch ein fehlendes Stück für meine alte Kool Chain (super) light.
Es fehlen 15cm also 7 Glieder.
Bietet mal alles an was ihr habt. Silberne Glieder wären bevorzugt.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (24. April 2009)

habich noch gebraucht i-wo rumfliegen


----------



## namen vergessen (24. April 2009)

hat einer khe mac 2 dirt reifen zuhause rumliegen die er billig verkaufen könnte wenn ja bitte melden

danke


----------



## Dirtbiker14 (25. April 2009)

Khe Hindenburg Kurbel mit einer CroMo Achse zu verkaufen. Inklusive Spanish bb kit. So 120 euro VHB hab ich mal gedacht.


----------



## stingbuddy (26. April 2009)

hallo miteinander,
ich hoffe hier fündig zu werden. ich suche ein bmx-race bike für meinen sohn. hat hier irgendjemand eines abzugeben`? er ist 9 jahre alt und 1,50m gross. bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob er einen expert oder pro rahmen fahren soll. könnte ihr mir irgendwas anbieten oder weiterhelfen was am besten passt? vielen dank.


----------



## Brainspiller (26. April 2009)

Suche nen LHD Driver für Odyssey Hazard Casette.
Wenn jemand was übrig hat bitte melden.


----------



## foxrider 88 (27. April 2009)

kurbel noch da ?


----------



## Dirtbiker14 (27. April 2009)

jo hast pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuerklingerjoe (1. Mai 2009)

hi, suche nen gebrauchten rahmen in 20,5 oder 21 zoll. sollte nicht unbedingt teurer als 100 euro sein...


----------



## RISE (1. Mai 2009)

HÃ¤tte einen Eastern Reaper, 100%Cromo (Sanko Tubing), 20,5", Spanish BB (22mm wÃ¤re dabei), schwarz, 2,4kg, guter Zustand. 80â¬ inkl. Versand


----------



## hardtail rider (1. Mai 2009)

hab ne leaf motosticks kurbel zu verkaufen, 175 mm kurbelarmlÃ¤nge , 2 mon gefahren, kaum gebrauchspuren. 140 â¬ inkl euro bb lagern!!

profile racing cromo kurbelachse, neu nie verbaut! 40â¬ inkl


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (2. Mai 2009)

Verkaufe n Fit Sky High Lenker gekürzt auf 27" in Silber grau 
Bild: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=cimg54847x4n.jpg


----------



## RISE (2. Mai 2009)

HÃ¤tte 2 gute Hosen abzugeben.

[1] American Apparel Slim Slack 
- GrÃ¶Ãe 27 (fÃ¤llt grÃ¶Ãer aus. Trage selbst eine 30 und die Hose passt wunderbar)
- skinny fit. Keine RÃ¶hrenjeans, sondern eher ein gerader, aber sehr enger Schnitt
- Farbe rot.Kommt auf dem Bild sehr gut rÃ¼ber. 
- Unisex Hose, also auch von MÃ¤nnern mit Ã¼berdurchschnittlich groÃen Penissen tragbar
- Zustand gut, wurde nur einmal getragen, gefÃ¤llt mir aber nicht
- NP 81â¬, hier fÃ¼r 30â¬ abzugeben

Bilder:








[2] Cheap Monday Tight black
- W32 / L 34
- RÃ¶hrenschnitt (sieht enger aus als auf dem Bild)
- Farbe schwarz, noch nicht ausgewaschen
- Unisex 
- Zustand sehr gut, wurde nur ein paar Mal getragen
- NP 50â¬, hier fÃ¼r 25â¬. 

Bilder








Die Hosen kommen natÃ¼rlich frisch gewaschen. Im Haushalt gibt es eine Katze, mÃ¶glicherweise verirrt sich also nach dem Waschen trotzdem noch ein Haar an die wunderbaren KleidungsstÃ¼cke.

Bei Interesse einfach eine PM schicken.


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (2. Mai 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> - Unisex Hose, also auch von Männern mit überdurchschnittlich großen Penissen tragbar


----------



## lennarth (2. Mai 2009)

oh man das wollte ich zitieren


----------



## RISE (2. Mai 2009)

Mittlerweile muss man das ja dazu schreiben, damit nicht gleich wieder irgendein Unwissender meckert.


----------



## namen vergessen (3. Mai 2009)

Suche komplett bike sollte nich sehr viel wiegen

je besser das bike desto höher der preis also bietet mir was ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iManu (3. Mai 2009)

suche ne profile mini mit 36 loch, 14mm achse und 10T driver


----------



## foxrider 88 (3. Mai 2009)

Verkaufe :Fit - North West Bar in blau .
ICQ 473122292 oder
MSN [email protected]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## foxrider 88 (3. Mai 2009)

Sind alles MTB Sachen, die in den Bikemarkt gehören, aber nicht ins BMX Forum.

-RISE


----------



## heup (4. Mai 2009)

sind das cityroller griffe???


----------



## foxrider 88 (4. Mai 2009)

odi long mex


----------



## BmXNooB (4. Mai 2009)

Suche gutes Bmx für's in Stadt rum cruisen und vll paar Tricks zu machen für ~200~                      gibt mir Tipps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (4. Mai 2009)

1. Tipp: Lern richtiges Deutsch
2. Tipp: Lern lesen
3. Tipp: Lern das Forum zu benutzen
4. Tipp: Du bist hier falsch


----------



## BmXNooB (4. Mai 2009)

Verkauft jemand ein gutes BmX mit U-Brakes, 1 1/8 Gabel, A-Head Vorbau, F-Set Rotor, Aluminium Rahmen oder sowas ähnmlichem?? 

qam dein Beitrag war sehr hilfreich Danke


----------



## _coco_ (4. Mai 2009)

Hab da was.
Ist sogar nen Alu-Rahmen.
Für nen Hunni (plus Versand) mach ich es dir wieder fit. Sogar mit zwei Pegs, damit du auch deine Kollegen mitnehmen kannst.
Kann ja gleich mal im Keller Fotos machen.


----------



## qam (4. Mai 2009)

Zugegeben etwas unfreundlich von mir ausgedrückt, sollte aber darauf hinaus laufen, dass du dir das hier zu rate ziehst:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=98758
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243105
Aber wenn du anscheinend eh weißt was du willst ists ja auch egal.


----------



## keks'(: (5. Mai 2009)

quasi neue tsg shinguards und

quasi neues khe euro bb

zu verkaufen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Mai 2009)

9â¬ ink. Versand fest
->noch nie verbaut
Bitte nur per PN melden, ist hier nicht so meine Ecke


----------



## derFisch (5. Mai 2009)

ich will immer noch Nabe haben. Bitte mit 48loch, 9/10t und lhd; evt auch im Laufrad und gerne günstig.


----------



## bambucha (6. Mai 2009)

*SUCHE>>>TAUSCHE<<<VERKAUFE*

Moin,
ich habe zwei Brandneue Proper light Felgenringe in weiÃ 36 loch  >>>noch nie aufgespeicht gewesen<<< neupreis 69,95â¬ pro ring
WÃ¼rde sie gerne loswerden!!!
Also entweder verkauf ich sie fÃ¼r 120â¬ 
oder ich tausche sie gegen 2 Felgenringe in schwarz am besten 36/48  loch kombi neu oder guter zustand gebraucht hersteller erstmal egal bitte alles anbieten.

danke
ride on


----------



## BmXNooB (6. Mai 2009)

Weil der Händler kein anderes hatte


----------



## derFisch (6. Mai 2009)

weil das hier alles nix mit verkaufen zu tun hat und angesichts der tatsache, dass ich immer noch keine angebote habe, uninteressant ist, wiederhole ich mit steigender penetranz:


derFisch schrieb:


> ich will immer noch Nabe haben. Bitte mit 48loch, 9/10t und lhd; evt auch im Laufrad und gerne günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raphael731 (7. Mai 2009)

Hi,Riders
Sorry for english...
I have a FIT S3 20.5 Mike Aitken frame want to sell,uesd 10months already,nothing wrong with it,because just a new rider.
Here i put some photo of the frame,the colour changed to flat black(made by Airbrush) with white stria,also made some holes for Rotor(fit with FLY Gyro Tabs)
You can see all in the photos

the geometry:Rahmen 4130 Cro-Mo. 14mm Slots. Made in USA 75 head angle Compact S3 dropouts Designed by Mike Aitken Engraved Key logo in head tube Lowest stand over height of any Fit frame  20.5,Gewicht 2,04 kg !

The original price cost:559.Euro
I sell for 360euro!

If you interesting,or need more photos,please mail me :[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## raphael731 (7. Mai 2009)

Up the photos


----------



## Tuerklingerjoe (8. Mai 2009)

Hi, hätte nen Eastern Short Sattel zu verkaufen, der sattel ist fast neu.

hätte so an 15 euro inkl. gedacht...


----------



## t-whip (10. Mai 2009)

hallo ich verkaufe ein flybikes panthera 
nur hochwertige teile und in einem top zustand
bei interresse pm oder e-mail
icq geht auch 324263603


----------



## _coco_ (10. Mai 2009)

will nich schimpfen aber nen foto käme um den kaufreiz anzuregen glaube ich geil


----------



## t-whip (10. Mai 2009)

okok kannste haben das bild stell ich morgen online 

aber hier noch ne paar infos.
das rad ist komplett neu und hochwertig lackiert worden
ind rastafarian farben,
die teile sind alle aus dem letzten jahr und weisen so gut wie 
keine gebrauchsspuren auf.
außerdem ist das rad brakeless
die canti aufnahmen sind jedoch noch vorhanden 
einen bremshebel von odyssey hab ich auch noch den ich natürlich beilegen würde
das rad hat noch nicht viele kilometer gemacht 
und die dekcen sind grade neu schwalbe crazy bob


----------



## t-whip (10. Mai 2009)

aso eine partlist könt ihr bei meinem acc nachlesen notfalls poste ich sie hier nochmal mfg t-whip


----------



## keepdirtclean (11. Mai 2009)

verkaufe nagelneuen sunday 2nd wave rahmen in 21", brakeless, farbe: black magic. np.399â¬
bei interesse pm


----------



## foxrider 88 (11. Mai 2009)

hey ..was wilste für den sunday und wirdest du auch gegen ein united trinity tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specip2 (11. Mai 2009)

tauschen wird er wohl nicht wen er doch ein anderen hat.


----------



## keepdirtclean (11. Mai 2009)

sorry, kein tausch


----------



## t-whip (12. Mai 2009)

Ich habe ein top BMX zu verkaufen.

*rahmen-flybikes pantera
*gabel-wethepeople d12
*lenker-felt scotty cranmer limited bar
*vorbau-macneil
*steuersatz-fsa dh pig pro
*kurbel+kettenblatt-twenty (27 zu 9 übersetzung)
*kette-khe collapse
*pedale-eastern
*sattel-shadow
*sattelstange-odyssey
*vr-sunrims big fat rim + twenty nabe
*hr- primo hulahoop + twenty nabe 9 zähne
* vr/hr decken- schwalbe crazy bob 2 wochen alt

das rad ist breakless und ein 21zoller
hab es vor einer woche lackieren lassen
hat keine beulen oder risse 
die cantisockel sind vorhanden

bin bei interresse bereit mehr und detailfotos zu machen

bin für preisabgebote offen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mfg t-whip


----------



## .nOx (12. Mai 2009)

Odyssey Junior

schwarz, neuwertiger Zustand
20â¬ ink





Odyssey Senior

Bezug entfernt, Polster, Schrauben & Plastikzeug vorhanden (neuer bezug ist halb drauf)

15â¬ ink


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (12. Mai 2009)

Suche: Stahlkurbeln mit Spanish BB möglichst neuwertig und leicht


----------



## t-whip (15. Mai 2009)

Ich habe ein top BMX zu verkaufen.

*rahmen-flybikes pantera
*gabel-wethepeople d12
*lenker-felt scotty cranmer limited bar
*vorbau-macneil
*steuersatz-fsa dh pig pro
*kurbel+kettenblatt-twenty (27 zu 9 übersetzung)
*kette-khe collapse
*pedale-eastern
*sattel-shadow
*sattelstange-odyssey
*vr-sunrims big fat rim + twenty nabe
*hr- primo hulahoop + twenty nabe 9 zähne
* vr/hr decken- schwalbe crazy bob 2 wochen alt

das rad ist breakless und ein 21zoller
hab es vor einer woche lackieren lassen
hat keine beulen oder risse 
die cantisockel sind vorhanden

bin bei interresse bereit mehr und detailfotos zu machen

bin für preisabgebote offen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mfg t-whip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripplezZz (15. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte ein Profile Laufrad zu Verkaufen oder tauschen.

Nabe: Profile SS, Gold, nie Begrindet
Driver: nagelneuer 9t cromo Driver von Profile (mit Rechnung)
          ich könnte auch noch einen Defekten 9t ti driver dazulegen falls 
          die Lager gebraucht werden.
Rim: Odyssey Hazzard Lite rim chrome, keine Dellen, keine Abplatzer
Spokes: Khe Flexie, black

ich würde es für 180 verkaufen oder gegen ein schönes 36l Hr tauschen.
Bevorzugt werden Schwarze rims und female Naben.

mfg tripplezZz


----------



## coaster (16. Mai 2009)

Verkaufe Pro Flatbike ca 9 Kg. Nur sealed bearrings, neuer Laufradsatz mit Ares- Taska Freecoaster. Kgb Psyconexion mit Odyssey Gabel. Wegen Pause abzugrben . Check auch Ebay : Bmx Flatland Kgb ab 400 Euro.


----------



## liltrialer (16. Mai 2009)

verkaufe subrosa letum bmx bike, welches nur ein halbes jahr gefahren wurde. Dabei ist ein sogut wie neuer wethepeople first slim sattel und einen odysey bremsgriff mit weißem linear slick.
das trettlager ist kaputt aber läßt sich für nicht viel geld reperieren, ist nur das lager aber könnt ihr euch dann anschauen wenn ihr es abholt.
bitte kontaktiert mich über:
icq: 385360075
msn: [email protected]
oder ne e-mail an : [email protected]


----------



## ebroglio (17. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand ne Kurbel rumliegen die er fÃ¼r wenig Geld abgeben mÃ¶chte?

Muss ich dabei was beachten? Hab in meinem alten bmx noch ne einteilige Kurbel drin..
..hab das nun aus dem Keller geholt und will es etwas fit machen. Kurbel fÃ¼r irgendwas zwischen 0 und 20â¬-30â¬.. wollt eig. nicht viel investieren,wenn es geht garnichts.hehe

Griffe kÃ¶nnt ich vielleicht auch noch gebrauchen wenn jemand paar rumliegen hat und fÃ¼r Versandkosten herschicken will :]

GruÃ Felix


----------



## Fahrradjunge (17. Mai 2009)

hmmh..ich ahbe schon seit jahren ne alte feltkurbel(leider ohne achse)im keller rumliegen.


----------



## ebroglio (17. Mai 2009)

Bräucht dann halt schon ne komplette Kurbel..

..aber weiß ja auch nicht ob ich jede einbauen kann oder ich da etwas spezielles brauch?
Lagergröße oder so..gibts da gewisse Anforderungen? Bin ewig nichtmehr bmx gefahren.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (17. Mai 2009)

klar..du müsstes rausfinden waqs du für ein lager drin hast (mid. BB /spanish BB /euro BB usw)
und gucken vie viel mm die kurbel dann ahben soll ( 19 mm oder 22 mm)
damit sie in die lager passt


----------



## ebroglio (17. Mai 2009)

Wie kann ich das denn herausfinden..

..hab mal ein wenig gegoogelt.Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das stimmt, aber das Rad hatte meistens einen American BB.So stand das dort in etwa.??!

Woher weiß ich wie viel mm die Kurbel haben soll?!Kann ich das frei wählen bzw. messen irgendwo oder wie?! Lager hab ich bisher keine. Bzw..ich hab 2 Ringe mit paar Kugeln, das, behaupte ich mal, sollte bei einer 3-teiligen aber anders sein.Oder?


----------



## foxrider 88 (17. Mai 2009)

HAt jemand eine schwarze in 36 loch hinterad naben zu verkaufen ....und gegen ein freecoaster zu tauschen .....?


----------



## raphael731 (20. Mai 2009)

Hi
verkaufe mein bike. 

FIT s3 bike
fit s3 20.5" frame
sun rims
front odyssey hub
rear fly hub
maxxic tire
easten bar
easten fork
hero crank

alles andere sieht man auf den bildern. bei interesse verschicke ich auch gerne noch welche.

komplett fuer 370 euro oder ohne rahmen und sattel fuer 180 euro. bei interesse per pn oder per email [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxrider 88 (22. Mai 2009)

verkaufe hier einen sogut wie neuen vorbau mit rotorplatte . er hat noch kein kratzer !
auch tausch gegen einen anderen schwarzen vorbau ....


Premium Products - The 9ine Stem	
- 53mm
- 6061-T6 Aluminium
- 4 Hohlschrauben
- inkl. Rotorplatte
- Gewicht 245g
- schwarz 

einfach angebote machen bei fragen  und bildwunsch  
ICQ 473122292 oder
MSN [email protected]


----------



## foxrider 88 (27. Mai 2009)

verkauft !


----------



## kleinerbiker (28. Mai 2009)

hat jm. eine profile nabe vorne u. hinten zu verkaufen


----------



## kleinerbiker (28. Mai 2009)

hat jm. noch eine profile nabe vorne oder hinten??


----------



## Stirni (28. Mai 2009)

frag doch vll. um 19:45 nochmal. dann passts ins zeitintervall


----------



## foxrider 88 (28. Mai 2009)

hey leutz verkaufe hier meinen 
Eastern Dragon rahmen .
er ist 21 zoll und raw .

also einfach angebote machen .würde auch gegen einen anderen tauschen der kleiner ist ...als 21 . 
preis 120 VHB


----------



## foxrider 88 (28. Mai 2009)

Jooo verkaufe nen KHE Reverse Freecoaster  Freecoaster läuft gut, wird nochmal Sauber gemacht (komplett) und eingestellt...
Farbe wie auf den Bildern zu sehen schwarz, mit 9 t Driver (LHD) und 36 Loch... Tauschen ist auch möglich gegen eine 9T Kassettennabe (LHD u. RHD) in schwarz.... Mfg  MAik
PS: Preisvorstellung ca. 60 Euro (Verhandelbar)
link si r hier


----------



## foxrider 88 (28. Mai 2009)

Jooo verkaufe nen KHE Reverse Freecoaster  Freecoaster läuft gut, wird nochmal Sauber gemacht (komplett) und eingestellt...
Farbe wie auf den Bildern zu sehen schwarz, mit 9 t Driver (LHD) und 36 Loch... Tauschen ist auch möglich gegen eine 9T Kassettennabe (LHD u. RHD) in schwarz.... Mfg Maik
PS: Preisvorstellung ca. 60 Euro (Verhandelbar)





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## foxrider 88 (2. Juni 2009)

such hinterad nabe ,,,,?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (3. Juni 2009)

Hi,
verkaufe aus gesundheitlichen Gründen mein BMX. Das Teil ist natürlich nicht neu und wie es sich halt für ein BMX gehört hats auch Gebaruchsspuren. Bin aber kein mosher ;-)

Parts:

-Sputnic Satalite Rahmen
-Snafu Sattelstütze gekürzt
-WTP Sattel (sehr leicht)
-Laufrad rear: Sun Rhyno Lite 36+KHE Hure 9t+KHE Flexies weiss
-Laufrad front: Sun Rhyno Lite 36+KHE 10mm Hub+KHE Flexies weiss
-Kurbel Easternbikes
-Lenker Flybikes 3-Amigos
-Vorbau (fällt mir nich ein) der mit einer Klemmschraube und sehr leicht
-Gabel Sunday Morning Fork
-Griffe ODI Longneck
-Pedalen (Plasik) diese Twisted Dinger ;-)
-Reifen KHE Premium Park in dick
-Kette KHE Halflink
-Sprocket Federal 25t
-FSA Steuersatz 

Gewicht um 10kg. Sehr agil und leicht das ganze und hatte einen Gesamtpreis von ca. 1200 Eurappen

Gebrauchsspuren: kleine Dellen bleiben nicht aus, genauso wenig wie abschürfungen an lackierten Teilen.
Vorbau ist leicht verbogen, da mir das Rad mal auf den Lenker gefallen ist (das ist der Preis für Leichtbau)
Die Frontnabe muss mal nachgeozgen werden oder eventuell neue Lager rein.

Teile sind von 2005 bis 2008. Kette und Sprocket wurden noch 3 mal benutzt z.b.

Wer Bilder will... soll sich melden. Ich mach heut Abend welche ;-)

Gebt mir einfach eure Angebote...
Gruss


----------



## foxrider 88 (3. Juni 2009)

hey verkaufst du  auch etwas einzeln ... wenn ja hab ich intresse


----------



## foxrider 88 (3. Juni 2009)

?


----------



## foxrider 88 (3. Juni 2009)

foxrider 88 schrieb:


> Jooo verkaufe nen KHE Reverse Freecoaster  Freecoaster läuft gut, wird nochmal Sauber gemacht (komplett) und eingestellt...
> Farbe wie auf den Bildern zu sehen schwarz, mit 9 t Driver (LHD) und 36 Loch... Tauschen ist auch möglich gegen eine 9T Kassettennabe (LHD u. RHD) in schwarz.... Mfg Maik
> PS: Preisvorstellung ca. 60 Euro (Verhandelbar)
> 
> ...



verkauft


----------



## mazola01 (3. Juni 2009)

Ne nur zusammen.. will da nicht mehr rumbauen.
Eins ist klar... abzocken werd ich niemand ;-)


----------



## foxrider 88 (3. Juni 2009)

hey ...verkaufe hier meine 2 blauen Proper Felgen 36 loch . Die vordere ist sozusagen wie neu und die hintere ist wenig abgebremst... 8)

würde auch gegen andere Felgen in schwarz und  36 loch tauschen ..8)




verkauft !



verkauft !
dann noch hier eine Eastern Nabe  für billig Geld 





ICQ 473122292 oder
MSN [email protected]    danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Juni 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> 8,50â¬ ink. Versand fest
> ->noch nie verbaut
> Bitte nur per PN melden, ist hier nicht so meine Ecke


Falls ein Kreuz da ist, da drauf klicken.


----------



## asket5 (5. Juni 2009)

hi suche nen wtp envy komplettrad leicht gebraucht. ruhig melden 
möchte ungern den vollen preis bezahlen darum such ich eben mal gebraucht eins.


----------



## RISE (5. Juni 2009)

Im BMX Board gibts glaub ich eins.


----------



## NuB (5. Juni 2009)

radl hat noch über n jahr garantie , die ganzen tuning teile noch länger, schlafzimmerrad
genaue teileliste und pics bei interesse kein prob...


----------



## Stirni (5. Juni 2009)

tuning teile


----------



## NuB (5. Juni 2009)

jaa mit fetten 20 zoll felgen baby


----------



## bomberxxx (5. Juni 2009)

Teile die zu haben sind:

Rahmen: subrosa pandora 21â         230
Lenker: s&m grand slam                   40 
Gabel: proper proclaimer                  70
Vorderrad: proper Felge + proper Nabe    60
Hinterrad: proper Felge + proper Nabe 10t     110
Reifen: Fly Ruben (nicht falt) in 2.25 und 2.15  (beide ca. 90%)        15 euro stÃ¼ck

Ich weiÃ ned wie man die grafik hier einfÃ¼gen kann, also fÃ¼r foto auf den link hier gehen>
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/353763


----------



## boncurry (7. Juni 2009)

hey leute 
such nen rahmen ... 20.5 - 21 
sollte nicht zu schwer sein ...
am besten wär ein fit dehart ,.. aber andere tuns auch 
ohne wishbone ... 
bietet einfach an auch per pm ! ,..


----------



## dIrTbIkEr94 (8. Juni 2009)

Habe ein paar Wtp Royal Cranks mit Kink Sound Sproket, Odyssey euro bb und Eclat Plastik in schwarz zu verkaufen.  
Das Innenlager hat am Gehäuse ein paar Mängel, läuft aber zu 100% rund.
Pedale sind auch erst 1-2 Monate alt.
Die Kurbeln sowie die crmo Achse sind in einem top Zustand, teilweise abgeschliffen und Kurbelschrauben nicht mehr die neusten.
Das Sprocket ist einwandfrei und nicht viel bewegt.
Insgesamt 100 inkl. Versand.
Bilder von BB sowie Pedale kommen


----------



## .nOx (8. Juni 2009)

was möchtest du nur für die kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (8. Juni 2009)

@Dirtbiker94:

Falls du noch ein Bild von den Eclat Pedalen hättest und n guten Preis ansagst, könnten wir ins Geschäft kommen.


----------



## dIrTbIkEr94 (8. Juni 2009)

Die Bilder für Eclat Pedale :


----------



## foxrider 88 (9. Juni 2009)

was für die pedalen ?


----------



## Fahrradjunge (10. Juni 2009)

dIrTbIkEr94 schrieb:


> Habe ein paar Wtp Royal Cranks mit Kink Sound Sproket, Odyssey euro bb und Eclat Plastik in schwarz zu verkaufen.
> Das Innenlager hat am Gehäuse ein paar Mängel, läuft aber zu 100% rund.
> Pedale sind auch erst 1-2 Monate alt.
> Die Kurbeln sowie die crmo Achse sind in einem top Zustand, teilweise abgeschliffen und Kurbelschrauben nicht mehr die neusten.
> ...


 

gibst du das kettenblat auch einzeln ab?
wie viele zähne hat das?


----------



## heup (10. Juni 2009)

kettenblatt müsste, wenn ich mich nicht veguckt habe 30t haben


----------



## foxrider 88 (10. Juni 2009)

hey ...verkaufe hier meine 2 blauen Proper Felgen 36 loch . Die vordere ist sozusagen wie neu und die hintere ist wenig abgebremst... 8)

würde auch gegen andere Felgen in schwarz und 36 loch tauschen ..8)









ICQ 473122292 oder
MSN [email protected] danke


----------



## dIrTbIkEr94 (10. Juni 2009)

ja kettenblatt ist einzeln zu verkaufen und hat 30 zähne
presivorstellung bitte per pn


----------



## maxim-DD (10. Juni 2009)

habe null ahnung von BMX, würde aber meinem sohn mal eins zusammen schrauben.
es soll net so schwer werden, desshalb ALU.
wahr vor jahren mal auf einer taiwanesischen seite, die hatten schönes zeug, nur jetzt streikt mein rechner bei der seite.
meine frage: wo gibts in DEU und AUT diese:





jemand nen tip.

danke im, voraus, gruss ronny


----------



## .nOx (10. Juni 2009)

haha, ouh backe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (10. Juni 2009)

Gibts nicht. 100%ig.


----------



## Stirni (10. Juni 2009)

is das ne felge ?


----------



## .nOx (10. Juni 2009)

das auf dem bild ist neh laserkanone und da steht wo vorne und hinten ist weil man sich sonst selbst erschießen könnte!


----------



## maenjual (11. Juni 2009)

moin,
ich verkaufe 37 ride bmx mags bei ebay http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/dicke-leberwurst_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZ


----------



## eriklapu (11. Juni 2009)

@ maxim-dd, ist das ernstgemeint? alu gibts beim bmx`en eigentlich nur bei race bmx rädern. also nix alu sondern stahl. schaut halt mal im verkaufsthread, da findste sicher was passables


----------



## Stirni (11. Juni 2009)

wir sind im verkaufsthread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (11. Juni 2009)

herrlich!


----------



## namen vergessen (11. Juni 2009)

es ist mal wieder soweit bald kommt der einzug (20tagen) deshalb wollte ich fragen ob jemand poster oda sticker hat die er gegen portoversand verschcikt oda verkauft oda verschenkt.

alles itte perm PM danke im vorraus


----------



## dIrTbIkEr94 (12. Juni 2009)

dIrTbIkEr94 schrieb:


> Habe ein paar Wtp Royal Cranks mit Kink Sound Sproket, Odyssey euro bb und Eclat Plastik in schwarz zu verkaufen.
> Das Innenlager hat am Gehäuse ein paar Mängel, läuft aber zu 100% rund.
> Pedale sind auch erst 1-2 Monate alt.
> Die Kurbeln sowie die crmo Achse sind in einem top Zustand, teilweise abgeschliffen und Kurbelschrauben nicht mehr die neusten.
> ...



nur noch das kettenblatt ist zu haben


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juni 2009)

Immernoch neu und unverbaut und immernoch *5,50*,- ink. Versand..


----------



## bikeron (12. Juni 2009)

braucht foxrider 88 noch eine HR nabe?


----------



## namen vergessen (13. Juni 2009)

bikeron schrieb:


> braucht foxrider 88 noch eine HR nabe?



ich bräuchte eine sag mal was für eine du hast und dine preisvorstellung


----------



## chewbacca11 (13. Juni 2009)

Verkaufe
blaues wheeler BMX (Rahmen,Gabel,Kurbel,Lenker,Vorbau,Kette) Also eigentlich alles außer Laufräder und Steuersatz 100 VB

WENN Interesse bitte per email melden.
dan mach ich auch noch paar Bilder.


----------



## bikeron (13. Juni 2009)

Ich hÃ¤tte ein Hinterrad abzugeben mit einer KHE Die Hure Nabe und einer Alexrims Supra-beta pro double wall felge.  48 Speichen und 9t driver inkl. felgenbad 

ich hatte an 55 â¬ ohne porto gedacht


----------



## bikeron (14. Juni 2009)

ok laufrad ist doch wieder in mein rad gewandert und somit nicht (mehr) zu haben


----------



## NuB (14. Juni 2009)

So da kein interesse am komplettrad besteht.... nun einzeln bevor die teile bei ebay reinkommen:

VR: Eastern Pro nabe, Weinmann felge schwarz, 36 speichen, sb, 60

HR: Eastern Pro casette nabe, weinmann felge chrom, 36 speichen,sb,birectionail also LHD u RHD 90

Rahmen: Ace of Spades 08 schwarz, 20,5 tt, incl. 19mm lager u integ steiersatz sowie khe halflink hollowpin 130 

khe cirrus 7" weiss,62cm, teilweise dolle kratzer unter den griffen und unter bremshebel 40

Eastern Stealth Kurbel perlweiss, 19mm achse,spacer (das medusa light is gratis da verbogen) 80

Eastern Nitrous fork, 10mm, perlweiss 40

Eastern Choker vorbau 15  

2x khe mac 1.5 street je 20 

je plus versand

so falls interesse an den teilen besteht schreibt ruhig ne pn oder mail
die teile sind weniger als 1 jahr alt und bis aufs kettenblatt in sehr gutem zustand halt paar kratzer die so passieren, fotos sind kein prob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NuB (16. Juni 2009)

vr und gabel nicht mehr zu haben.


----------



## boncurry (16. Juni 2009)

hab nen ody element v3 zu verkaufen ,... 
is in nem sehr guten zustand, nur ein zwei lack dinger
bei interresse gibts bilder, 
würd ihn auch sehr gerne tauschen, bevorzugen den fit dld / dlr,.. könnt aber auch so mal anbieten 
bin für preisangebote offen 
lg


----------



## namen vergessen (16. Juni 2009)

habe ein salt vorbau würde was draufzahlen bei bildern en ne pm danke


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (17. Juni 2009)

Fit Dehart I Rahmen. 21" TT
Orange, top in schuss, ein Monat gefahren, nur ein paar Kratzer am CS und die Ausfaller sind mit der Feile bearbeitet, das 25-9 bzw 27-9 perfekt passt!

Preis, 325â¬ inkl Versand VHB. (Lager gibs dazu)


----------



## RISE (17. Juni 2009)

Sitzgelegenheit mit integrierter StÃ¼tze aus Plastik steht zum Tausch.
Ist wunderbar, nur leider passt lila nicht zum Rad. WÃ¼rde tauschen, vorzugsweise gegen schwarz, aber auch hellgelb oder braun.

Zustand ist neuwertig, Bezug n bisschen schmutzig.

Fotos auf Bedarf.

Los los.

Ebenso ist mein Eastern Reaper 20,5" in schwarz noch zu haben, 80â¬ incl. Versand, Klemme und BB.


----------



## boncurry (17. Juni 2009)

den rahmen gibts doch schon reduziert bei einigen shops, glaub für 10 euro mehr, aber dafür neu ,.. 
achja nochmal zu meim vorbau ,.. 
steht immer noch zum verkauf,.. oder tausche auch gegen einen dld. !
@ namen vergessen: hast pm


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (17. Juni 2009)

der is ja auch so gut wie neu.. und 340 OHNE lager! Preis ist vhb und zubehöhr hab ich auch noch einiges liegen.


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (17. Juni 2009)

Die Bremse zB kann mit dazu.


----------



## RISE (18. Juni 2009)

Tausche oder verkaufe 2x KHE Mac2 Street mit 80% Profil. Habe die Reifen erst gestern bekommen, aber will was anderes. 
Ich tausche auch gegen einigermaßen leichte Drahtreifen oder andere Faltreifen. 

Ansonsten 35inkl. für beide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boncurry (18. Juni 2009)

ich suche dringend einen hohen lenker, sollte so 9" haben 
toll wäre ein eastern wonderyear bar, oder ein solid bikes roseanne,.. 
kann auch gekürzt sein ist egal,.. 
bitte anbieten


----------



## >>Mirco<< (20. Juni 2009)

Suche auch Lenker ab 8" sollte min 28" breit sein


----------



## RISE (21. Juni 2009)

Nochmal zusammengefasst:

Tausche Eclat Sattel/SattelstÃ¼tzencombo mit Bezug in lila gegen die gleiche in braun oder schwarz. Alternativ auch VK mÃ¶glich. Mehr Bilder im Fotoalbum. 





Tausche oder verkaufe 2 KHE Mac2 Street Reifen mit 80% Profil. Habe sie selber erst bekommen und nicht mal montiert. WÃ¼rde am liebsten tauschen gegen Fly Ruben 2.1, Odyssey Path (gerne Tanwall) 2.1 o.Ã¤. MÃ¼ssen auch keine Faltreifen sein.
Alternativ 35â¬ inkl. fÃ¼r beide Reifen oder 17,50 inkl. pro StÃ¼ck.


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (21. Juni 2009)

Fit Dehart von oben. jetzt 275â¬ inkl. Lagern, Superstar Bremse und Versand.


----------



## keepdirtclean (21. Juni 2009)

rekib solou wird mich hassen, aber ich brauche geld! 

verkaufe meinen fit dehart rahmen + mad max lenker im schönen himmelblau. rahmen is brakeless, 21", integrierte sattelklemme und im topzustand. lenker ist ebenfalls im sehr guten zustand (ungekürzt). preisvorschläge am besten direkt per pm.


----------



## NuB (21. Juni 2009)

update

HR: Eastern Pro casette nabe, weinmann felge chrom, 36 speichen,sb,birectionail also LHD u RHD 60

Rahmen: Ace of Spades 08 schwarz, 20,5 tt, incl. 19mm lager u integ steiersatz sowie khe halflink hollowpin 110 

khe cirrus 7" weiss,62cm, teilweise dolle kratzer unter den griffen und unter bremshebel 35

Eastern Stealth Kurbel perlweiss, 19mm achse,spacer (das medusa light is gratis da verbogen) 70


Eastern Choker vorbau 10

2x khe mac 1.5 street je 20 o 35 beide

am liebsten angucken u abholen in berlin ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1x (23. Juni 2009)

Suche einen Odyssey Mexican Seat
Pivotal oder Normal is relativ egal.


----------



## .nOx (25. Juni 2009)

Suche Fit ECCD Kevlar Sattel.


----------



## Martinkunze (27. Juni 2009)

VERKAUFE ODYSSEY Hazard Cassette Rear Wheel (with Cog Driver), in neuwertigem Zustand.
Habe es nur 3 mal gefahren. Dabei ist ein Schlauch und ein Profil von Maxxis ( Holy Rollers)


- Hub: Cassette 14mm in black
- Rim: Hazard Lite in chrom
- mit austauschbaren Ritzelringen,(12T dabei) 
- Gewicht: 1340g
- Neupreis 189,-

Wer Interesse hat bitte eine Mail mit Preisvoschlag an : [email protected]


----------



## Krokodeal (28. Juni 2009)

Moin, ich such ein Hinterrad, 36/48 egal, komplett schwarz, nicht so teuer. am besten mit Driver kompletti tutti. Bitte keine Salt Naben oder sowas.
angebote per pm.


gruß


----------



## MTXR (4. Juli 2009)

verkaufe meinen fit flow rahmen ! 
ist schlehct abgebeizt worden und der lack ist nicht abgegangen daher ziemlich geiler "rotten-look" bei interesse pm


----------



## .nOx (4. Juli 2009)

.nOx schrieb:


> Suche Fit ECCD Sattel.


immer noch, habe auch was pivotales zum tauschen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Juli 2009)

Neu und nie verbaut, Neupreis 9,90,-

Jetzt 4,99Â ink. Versand fest.
Lohn sich nun eig. nichtmal der Versand, was soll's


----------



## Benh00re (9. Juli 2009)

Wethepeople Helium Magnum 8,25", schwarz, ungekürzt, nur kurz gefahren 42inkl.


----------



## Sasha (13. Juli 2009)

Hey Leutz,ich hab hier ne BMX nabe rumfliegen,ist in einem guten zustand,da sehr wenig gefahren!
Ist industrie gelagert.
Lager und freilauf laufen 1A,ist nen 9T,36L
Leider hab ich die muttern nicht mehr 

Preis 35,- VHB
bei interesse bitte eine PM


----------



## Harry's onFord (14. Juli 2009)

Ich verkaufe hier einen Profile 10t Ti Driver.
Er wurde ca. 4 Monate gefahren. Dementsprechend ist er noch in einem guten Zustand was Lager, Klinken und Federn betrifft.Ich würde Ihn komplett anbieten, da ich nicht wüsste was ich mit den Rest machen soll und auf Bunkern keine Lust habe. Der driver kann für LSD oder normale seite genutzt werden.
Preis dachte ich mir 80,- incl. kann aber wie immer verhandelt werden.
Gern würde ich auch mit einem Tree Spline Drive Blatt mit 30t als Combo abgeben in einem Setpreis von 100,- Ansonsten wäre das Blatt für 30 zu erwerben.Es hat lediglich die zu sehenden kratzer, läuft also wie am ersten Tag ohne probleme.
Zu dem hab ich noch eine schwarze Suzue Vorderradnabe, die auf Female Achse umgebaut ist, für 25,- hier zu liegen.













Mfg Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VestRocker (14. Juli 2009)

Hallöchen, verkaufe 2008er MirraCo Icon Moto in der Farbe Silber. Das Bike ist in einem guten Zustand, lediglich fehlen die Lenkerenden.
Für den original Lenker habe ich einen höheren ( 7,5 " ) Eastern-Lenker verbaut.

Meine Preisvorstellung liegt bei 230 Euro.


----------



## VestRocker (18. Juli 2009)

Hallihallöchen, mein Rad ist jetzt bei ebay mit einem Startpreis von 1 zu ersteigern. Es ist mit dem Versand und der Bezahlung einfach sicherer, schaut doch mal vorbei.

Artikelnummer: 250466917511


----------



## kadaverfleisch (18. Juli 2009)

Moin Jungs und MÃ¤dels,

besteht hier Interesse an originalen BMX DVD's?
LÃ¶se gerade meine Sammlung auf, als erstes die Props Reihe:





Props Megatour 1
Props Megatour 3
Props Megatour 4
Props Megatour 5
Props Roadfools 4and5
Props Roadfools 9,10,11and12
Props Roadfools 13
Props Roadfools 14
Props Roadfools 15
Props Issue 45
Props Issue 46
Props Issue 47
Props Issue 53
Props Issue 55
Props Issue 56
Props Issue 58
Props Issue 59
Props Issue 61
Props Issue 62

Je DVD â¬ 4.-
bis zu 4 StÃ¼ck passen in einen Maxibrief und kostet â¬ 2.20
ab 5 StÃ¼ck wÃ¼rde ich mit Hermes verschicken fÃ¼r â¬ 4.-

SchÃ¶nes WE und GruÃ
Micha


----------



## aufklebaer (23. Juli 2009)

Moin an alle,verkaufe mein subrosa pandora hier ein kurzer link

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320400593259&_trkparms=tab=Selling

verkaufs weil ich keiner zeit mehr habe und leider geld brauch.
Wer fragen hat fragt.

mfg alex


----------



## Benh00re (23. Juli 2009)

liquorbikes OG 21", 2,6kg, schwarzmatt, sattelrohr gekürzt, inkl. WEDGEPOST 127,- inkl. VHB


----------



## *George* (25. Juli 2009)

Heyho! Ich such ne günstiges Bike. Am besten n 24" Cruiser, aber n nettes Bmx machts auch  Vllt hat einer von euch ja noch was zu verkaufen?!
  Liebe Grüße George


----------



## RISE (25. Juli 2009)

Bei www.bmxboard.de sind mehrere Kompletträder drin, u.a. ein WTP Addict und WTP Envy.


----------



## Fleshripper (28. Juli 2009)

Würde mein FBM Marauder Brakeless verkaufen, habe gemerkt das BMX mir doch iwie nicht so liegt.
Hier ein Foto bei interesse PM.


----------



## dirt erich (30. Juli 2009)

moin moin

Zum verkauf steht mein Eastern Bikes Shovelhead von 2008 in Schwarz/Braun.
Rechnung vom November 07 ist dabei. Rad befindet sich in einem guten Zustand (Gebrauchstspuren an Pegs und den Kettenstreben sonst nur kleine Kratzer und natÃ¼rlich keine Risse oder Beulen). Preis 250â¬ (Neupreis 379.95â¬) inclusive Versand und Verpackung (Versand in Originalkarton mit der Deutschen Post).
Bilder gibts auf Wunsch per email oder Ã¼ber ICQ. Zu erreichen bin ich unter [email protected] oder ICQ: 328-329-008. Bitte nicht per PN melden da ich hier selten nachsehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (2. August 2009)

Preise sind inklusive Versand und noch in einem gewissen Rahmen verhandelbar.

AA Zipper
- neu und ungetragen
- GrÃ¶Ãe L
- Farbe: lila
- Preis: 40â¬ ink




Matix Zipper
- neu und ungetragen
- GrÃ¶Ãe: L
- Farbe: dunkelblau - schwarz
- Preis: 25â¬ ink




Orchid Tie Dye Shirts
- neu und ungetragen
- GrÃ¶Ãe: L
- Farbe: bunt
- Preis: eins 18â¬, beide 30â¬ ink




S-Oliver Hemd
- ungetragen weil es mir zu klein ist
- GrÃ¶Ãe: M (SlimFit)
- Preis: 14â¬ ink




Fremont Indian Shirt
- wenig getragen
- GrÃ¶Ãe: L
- Farbe: weiÃ
- Preis: 14â¬ ink




Red Dragon Windbreaker aka Regenjacke
- getragen
- GrÃ¶Ãe: M
- Preis: 14â¬ ink







H&M Emo Cardigan
- ungetragen weil zu klein
- GrÃ¶Ãe: L
- Preis: 14â¬ ink


----------



## Mr Puky (4. August 2009)

verkaufe nen 8" hohen lenker und 27" breite farbe ist mattschwarz
bild stell ich noch rein


----------



## Mr Puky (7. August 2009)

hier ist noch das bild meines lenkers


----------



## namen vergessen (8. August 2009)

suche vr und hr naben 14mm

und einen pivotal sattel am besten den federal


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (8. August 2009)

Hi,
habe einen Federal SL Pivotal in schwarz abzugeben.
Das ist noch der alte dünne!
Sattel ist eine wahre Rarität 
Zustand ist gut aber die Plastikteile hab ich leider nicht.
Das Logo kann man mit einem Edding schwarz machen. Viele Freunde von mir haben das gemacht und meinen, dass es nicht abfärbt. (Keine Gewähr)
Preis: VHB 25





Gruß Jan


----------



## namen vergessen (8. August 2009)

suche noch pivotal sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (9. August 2009)

Mal ein bisschen geupdatet die ganze Sache.

KHE Die Hure $AUFGEPIMPT$
- wenig gefahren
- 9T
- RHD
- 36 Loch
- mit Studs, 14mm Achsadapter liegen bei
- nur 359g und super stabil
- Farbe: Alu 
- Preis: 55â¬ ink




Vans J-Flannel
- neu und ungetragen
- GrÃ¶Ãe: M
- Preis: 35â¬ ink




Cheap Monday Shirt
- neu und ungetragen
- GrÃ¶Ãe: L
- Preis: 19â¬ ink




American Apparel Zipper
- neu und ungetragen
- GrÃ¶Ãe: L
- Farbe: lila
- Preis: 35â¬ ink




Fremont Indian Shirt
- wenig getragen
- GrÃ¶Ãe: L
- Farbe: weiÃ
- Preis: 14â¬ ink




H&M Emo Cardigan
- ungetragen weil zu klein
- GrÃ¶Ãe: L
- Preis: 10â¬ ink


----------



## cannonscott (9. August 2009)

Mahlzeit miteinander!
Ich überlege mir die ganze Zeit schon mich von meinem ca. 300 km alten 08 er enduro expert zu trennen...
was würde ich denn eurer meinung nach noch für das gute stück bekommen? Gabel und dämpfer funktionieren einwandfrei bremsen sind frisch entlüftet, nachgerüstet mit sram pg990 kassette. normale gebrauchspuren...
Ich mache grad meinen techniker und habe deswegen keine zeit und noch weniger geld... deswegen würde sich mein konto auch mal für einen leichten ausgleich erfreuen. Naja meldet euch einfach!


----------



## cannonscott (9. August 2009)

Mahlzeit miteinander!
Ich überlege mir die ganze Zeit schon mich von meinem ca. 300 km alten 08 er enduro expert zu trennen...
was würde ich denn eurer meinung nach noch für das gute stück bekommen? Gabel und dämpfer funktionieren einwandfrei bremsen sind frisch entlüftet, nachgerüstet mit sram pg990 kassette. normale gebrauchspuren...
Ich mache grad meinen techniker und habe deswegen keine zeit und noch weniger geld... deswegen würde sich mein konto mal für einen leichten ausgleich erfreuen. Naja
cannonscott ist gerade online Beitrag melden   	Beitrag bearbeiten/löschen Mit Zitat antworten Beitrag zum Zitieren auswählen Direkt antworten


----------



## .nOx (9. August 2009)

du weißt schon das du hier im bmx-unterforum bist und doppelposts generell uncool sind?


----------



## cannonscott (9. August 2009)

ich hab ja auch nie behauptet, dass ich cool wäre, oder?  wusste garnich, dass h&m bmx klamotten herstellt. Trotzdem danke für den hinweis...


----------



## holmar (9. August 2009)

sei doch einfach froh das dir jemand den hinweis gibt und dich vor ner wirklic dämlichen idee bewahren will. hier findest du mit sicherheit nicht halb so viele interesänten wie im bikemarkt. und deswegen solltest du nicht gleich so genervt reagieren


----------



## MoshcoreRider90 (9. August 2009)

Verkaufe hier meine Reifen 





Odyssey Aitken Knobby 20 x 2,125 (ca.95% Profil) 1 woche gerollt




15 inkl. Versand

Odyssey Aitken Street 20 x 1,95 (ca. 95% Profil) 1 Woche gerollt




 15 inkl. Versand


Lenker StereoBikeCo AC Bar 100% CrMo

8" HÃ¶he und 68,5 cm Breite (leichte Kratzer vorhanden)













20â¬ inkl. Versand


Sattel Hoffman Bikes Slim Kevlar (NEU) mit StÃ¼tze FitBikeCo DL Post










20â¬ inkl. Versand


----------



## RISE (9. August 2009)

Nochmal als Hinweis:

Klamotten ja, MTBs und deren Teile nein. 
Es hat auch nichts damit zu tun, ob z.B. H&M BMX Klamotten herstellt oder nicht, aber es handelt sich um Streetwear, die doch ganz gerne getragen wird. Bei Funktionskleidung würde die Anzeige z.B. gelöscht werden. 
Mit MTB Teilen können wir aber nicht viel anfangen, weil das wenigste davon kompatibel ist. Dafür gibt es dann den Bikemarkt.


----------



## AllrounddriveR (9. August 2009)

Hallo ich verkaufe mein Specialized fuse 3(rot-weiß) mit ody vorbau, cromlenker und freecoastnabe für ca. 600-650 habe das bike nicht mal 2 monate gefahren.
Bei Interresse bitte E-Mail schicken!!!!


----------



## BMXdriver (10. August 2009)

suche 8,25" hohen Lenker oder höher breite mindestens 28"..wäre cool...greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirt erich (12. August 2009)

kleine Aktualisierung

moin moin

Zum verkauf steht mein Eastern Bikes Shovelhead von 2008 in Schwarz/Braun.
Rechnung vom November 07 ist dabei. Rad befindet sich in einem guten Zustand (Gebrauchstspuren an Pegs und den Kettenstreben sonst nur kleine Kratzer und natürlich keine Risse oder Beulen). Preis 200 (Neupreis 379.95) inclusive Versand und Verpackung (Versand in Originalkarton mit der Deutschen Post).
Mehr Bilder gibts auf Wunsch per email oder über ICQ. Zu erreichen bin ich unter [email protected] oder ICQ: 328-329-008. 

MfG


----------



## paule_p2 (14. August 2009)

Verkaufe Odyssey Lumberjack

- ungekürzt
- abgeschliffen und (schlecht) schwarz überlackiert

20+ Versand


----------



## namen vergessen (14. August 2009)

Gamejunkie.


----------



## Stirni (14. August 2009)

fail und wird eh gelöscht.


----------



## foxrider 88 (15. August 2009)

hey is der lenker noch da


----------



## AllrounddriveR (16. August 2009)

war das mit dem lenker auf mich bezogen???


----------



## dIrTbIkEr94 (16. August 2009)

@AllrounddriveR: nein ich denke eher an paule p2


----------



## paule_p2 (16. August 2009)

der lenker ist sogut wie verkauft, ich warte nur noch auf den Geldeingang


----------



## namen vergessen (16. August 2009)

suche pivotal sattelstange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hassofoul (17. August 2009)

Ich hab ein Fitbike TRL-1
Ich will es verkaufen,weil ich eine verletztung hab,und erst mal nicht fahren kann.
Ich hab es am 11.4.09 gekauft vielt. 10 mal benutzt.
Neupreis:395,-
Ich will es für 330 verkaufen,ist aber noch verhandelbar. 
Naya,wer interssiert ist,dem schick ich bilder.
Meine email: [email protected] und Icq:585200263.
Bitte melden.


----------



## Dirtbiker14 (19. August 2009)

Verkaufe: 

Sputnic Rewind Nabe

und

Odyssey Jim Cielencki Pedale


----------



## breeze (21. August 2009)

BMX Forum und MTB Marathon Fully passen nicht so ganz zusammen...


----------



## HEIZER (22. August 2009)

Suche ein 28 T Sprocket , Marke & Farbe ist mir egal .

Bitte per PN


----------



## breeze (22. August 2009)

sorry !!!


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (23. August 2009)

Hey,
Meine Übersetzung ist mir zu lasch, desswegen muss nen größeres Kettenblatt her.
Einfach alles anbieten was zwischen 27-30T hat.
Mein KB ist noch nicht lange in Gebrauch.
Ich konnte keine Kratzer erkennen (hab es aber auch nicht ausgebaut)
Auf dem Bild ist es leider sehr dreckig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (25. August 2009)

Aufgrund eines Umzugs verkaufe ich ein paar Sachen, die sich im Laufe der Zeit angesammelt haben.

PARTS:

1x Automatic Vorbau
- schwarz 
- 53mm lang
- oberes Gewinde ist teilweise weg, hab das Ding aber 2 Jahre ohne Probleme gefahren
- 10â¬ VHB
- 3xxg










1x Hinterrad bestehend aus
- Odysseys Hazard Cassette V2 schwarz, LHD, 48L, natÃ¼rlich 14mm Achse (ungekÃ¼rzt), 11er Driver
- Odyssey Hazard Lite Felge, chrom, 48L, chrom hier und da abgebremst
- Speichen silber, noch alle 48 vorhanden
- der Vorbesitzer ist viel gegrindet, weswegen der Nabenflansch angegrindet ist und ein paar Speichen haben sich mit ihm vereint, Nabenflansche laufen aber grade, ansonsten lÃ¤uft das Rad aber noch gut
- mit nem schwarzen Anstrich Ã¼ber die Felge und die Speichen wÃ¤r das n prima Laufrad fÃ¼r Brakeless Leute
- hab damals 120â¬ bezahlt + 49â¬ fÃ¼r den Driver, jetzt VHB 40â¬ fÃ¼rs komplette Laufrad
- Bilder bei Interesse

1x S&M Pitchfork OG
- satte 1,5kg, 10mm Achse, schwarz lackiert
- Ãber der linken SchweiÃnaht ist n feiner Riss, vermutlich nur im Lack, mÃ¶glicherweise auch darunter, Ã¼bernehme da keine Verantwortung fÃ¼r und kann das momentan auch nicht prÃ¼fen, Bilder bei Interesse
-5â¬ 

Klamotten:

1x Bandshirt Thursday
- rot
- GrÃ¶Ãe S, fÃ¤llt normal aus
- sehr gut erhaltener Print, insgesamt vielleicht 5mal getragen
- NP 25â¬, hier fÃ¼r 10â¬

1x Shirt Fullbleed
- schwarz mit weiÃ - hellblauem Print rund um die HÃ¼fte
- GrÃ¶Ãe S, normal bis slim
- getragen, aber gut erhalten
- NP 30â¬, hier fÃ¼r 10â¬






1x Karohemd H&M
- GrÃ¶Ãe S, slim fit und recht kurz (Leuten unter 180cm mÃ¼sste es von der LÃ¤nge gut passen)
- 1 Brusttasche
- NP 25â¬, hier fÃ¼r 5â¬

1x Shirt Heartcore
- super als Geschenk fÃ¼r die Emogeschwister
- butrot mit sehr gut erhaltenem Druck
- GrÃ¶Ãe S, normal bis slim
- NP 30â¬, hier fÃ¼r 10â¬






1x Macneil T-Shirt
- Ã¤lteres Modell mit Aufdruck auf Brust, Logo auf dem Ãrmel und kleinem Druck links unten auf dem RÃ¼cken
- GrÃ¶Ãe m, fÃ¤llt normal bis slim aus
- 5â¬

1x Langarmshirt 
- von Divided/ H&M
- GrÃ¶Ãe s, slim fit
- Knopfleiste
- olivgrÃ¼n
- NP 25â¬, hier fÃ¼r 10â¬






1x Cheap Monday tight 45min
- RÃ¶hrenjeans unisex
- groÃer Schrittbereich (auch fÃ¼r XXL-Penisse geeignet)
- W32 / L 34
- 45min Waschung grau
- Bilder bei Interesse
- NP 49â¬, hier fÃ¼r 20â¬

Da ich momentan keine Verpackungen usw. da habe, sind die Preise ohne Versand, da kÃ¶nnte man aber 50/50 machen. 
Ebenso dÃ¼rfen alle Preise (in moderatem Rahmen) verhandelt werden.


----------



## dIrTbIkEr94 (25. August 2009)

@ Brötchenbäcker: hast das kb noch ? können tauschen gegen 30t kink sprocket


----------



## .nOx (25. August 2009)

Rise: Hätte interesse am Vorbau.


----------



## heup (28. August 2009)

Hallo!
Ich suche ein Profile Imperial Sprocket 25t , in lila.

MfG


----------



## Krumbi (29. August 2009)

Ich biete mein BMX von der Marke "2Fast4You" an! Ich hatte es damals gekauft, um mit BMX fahren anzufangen, da es aber nicht ganz meinen Vorstellungen entsprochen habe, stand es bei mir nach einigen wochen wieder rum. Jetz möcht ich es verkaufen. Es hat schon einige Reparaturen hinter sich: Lenkstange ausgewechselt, eine kürzere Sattelstange ist drin, und das hintere Ritzel ist neu eingebaut. Der Lenker rutscht, wenn man ihn nicht richtig fest macht immer nach hinten...Es hat wie fast alle BMX Bikes einen 360° Rotator Lenker.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/450622
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/450621
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/450620


Preis ist VHB.

bei fragen einfach PN schreiben.


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. August 2009)

Habe hier Demolition-Pegs und TSG-Shinguards günstig abzugeben. Die Schen sind kaum benutzt worden und daher in neuwertigem Zustand.


----------



## Maddes_W (30. August 2009)

wieviel mm die pegs?


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. August 2009)

sieht nach 9,5mm bzw. 10/11mm Durchmesser der Achsbohrung aus. Wenn es das Maß ist welches du wissen willst. Fahre seit längerem kein bmx mehr.


----------



## Fahrrad_Basti (31. August 2009)

gibts so nen thread auch für mtb?


----------



## RISE (31. August 2009)

Fahrrad_Basti schrieb:


> gibts so nen thread auch für mtb?



Nein, fürs MTB gibt es den Bikemarkt. Die foreninternen Verkaufsthemen gibt es eher für die hier vertretenen Randgruppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxrider 88 (31. August 2009)

hey Leute ich suche eine schwarze Felge für hinten am besten ne  halweg  leichte in 36 loch .
würde auch  ne halbrunde nehmen  ( KHE ,,,,, )
also macht mal Angebote

ICQ 473122292 oder

MSN [email protected]


----------



## foxrider 88 (1. September 2009)

foxrider 88 schrieb:


> hey Leute ich suche eine schwarze Felge für hinten am besten ne  halweg  leichte in 36 loch .
> würde auch  ne halbrunde nehmen  ( KHE ,,,,, )
> also macht mal Angebote
> 
> ...



und suche leichte Reifen....


----------



## Loobin (3. September 2009)

Suche schönes 25t kettenblatt!
Wenn jemand hat bitte mal bei mir melden danke


----------



## AaronK. (3. September 2009)

Hi, ich verkaufe mein WTP 4-Seasons. Da ich
keine zeit mehr fürx BMXen finde und das
Bike zu schade ist um im Keller einzustauben,
verkauf ich es lieber.

Hierbei handelt es sich um das 08er Modell,
es besteht noch aus fast allen original
parts, bis auf den hinterreifen

- KHE Premium Mac 2 Folding Tire

Verbrauchsspuren sind fast keine zu erkennen,
bis auf das an einer Pedale ein Pin
umgeknickt ist.

http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/9724/img1206r.jpg
http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/4679/img1209k.jpg
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/9562/img1207r.jpg
http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/4533/img1208i.jpg

Falls interesse, Angebot per PM
greetz Aaron


----------



## eriklapu (5. September 2009)

suche pivotalstütze, ungekürzt rest egal. einfach anbieten. thx


----------



## Corporation (5. September 2009)

ich suche folgendes:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=419871


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (7. September 2009)

Hehey.
Suche nen Flybikes Fino sattel und ne Satteltstützte. (Fit ECCD könnt ihr auch geren anbieten.)
Die Sattelstütze sollte am besten ne Fit oder Fly sein aber ihr könnt auch andere anbieten (mit gewicht bitte )
Diei Stütze sollte kein Stummel sein 

Gruß Jan


----------



## DirtBinger (7. September 2009)

hi leute ich suche eine hinterradnabe...
sollte 48loch haben und ungefähr 9 oder 11t
preis kann man dann bereden wenns soweit ist.
ich brauche die nabe dringend und so schnell es geht 
danke im vorraus ;D


----------



## RISE (7. September 2009)

Nur Nabe oder HR? Hätte eine Odyssey Hazard Cassette LHD 48L / 11T in schwarz mit Hazard Lite in Chrom und silbernen Speichen. Will das Ding aber gerne komplett loswerden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtBinger (7. September 2009)

ja gut aber ich hab nun mal nich 
grad viel geld im momemt und BRAUCHE
eine nabe weil meine kaputt gegangen ist.
wenn du mir n günstiges angebut machst dan 
nehm ich gerne auch die ganze hazard lite ;D


----------



## RISE (7. September 2009)

Ja, ist n bisschen angegrindet und die Chrombeschichtung ist hier und da weg. 
Das Ding geht komplett fÃ¼r 40â¬ weg, ich mach morgen einfach mal n Foto.


----------



## DirtBinger (8. September 2009)

okay 
was meinst du mit 
angegrindet ?
ich schau sie mir mal 
an ..wenn das bild drinnen
ist .


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (8. September 2009)

Hehey.
Suche nen Flybikes Fino sattel und ne Satteltstützte. (Fit ECCD könnt ihr auch geren anbieten.)
Die Sattelstütze sollte am besten ne Fit oder Fly sein aber ihr könnt auch andere anbieten (mit gewicht bitte )
Diei Stütze sollte kein Stummel sein 

Gruß Jan


----------



## DirtBinger (8. September 2009)

RISE ? stellste das bild heute 
noch rein ? wäre ziemlich gut


----------



## RISE (9. September 2009)

Sorry, habs verplant. Hier die Bilder:

















40â¬ + Porto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtBinger (9. September 2009)

sieht aber schon sehr
geschrubbt aus


----------



## RISE (9. September 2009)

Ja... Das einzige Problem, was ich sehe, sind die Speichen. Da weiß ich nicht, ob man die noch problemlos wechseln kann. Ansonsten läufts gerade und wenn man brakeless unterwegs ist, geht man einmal mit schwarzem Lack drüber. Aber ist halt auch nicht mehr das Frischeste...


----------



## DirtBinger (9. September 2009)

kannste mir n gefallen tun
und ein bild vom ritzel machen also 
von der anderen seite ?


----------



## RISE (10. September 2009)

Kann ich machen, die andere Seite ist nicht angegrindet und der 11Z Driver ist noch top, den hatte ich damals neu dazugekauft. Kann erst morgen abend Bilder machen, weil morgen ca. 750 Milliarden Leute zur Wohnungsbesichtigung kommen.


----------



## DirtBinger (10. September 2009)

O.O aha


----------



## Weltmeister (12. September 2009)

Kaufe alles was ich zur montage für nen rotor (inkl. rotor ) brauche. weiß nicht genau was ich brauche, aber ich kann sagen das ich die rotor aufnahme vom odyssey elementary und diese 90° winkel dinger am rahmen schon habe. also denke mal rotor, obere und untere gyro platte, sowie oberes und unteres bremskabel. in schwarz bitte ;-) 

bitte mit foto und so melden, danke.


----------



## Krumbi (13. September 2009)

ich verkaufe mein BMX, es taugt nicht mehr viel, außer vllt zum auseinandernehmen, interessenten bitte melden, preis is VB


----------



## Lubi (13. September 2009)

Hi, 
Ich will nix verkaufen. Ich bin eher auf der Suche nach einem Hinterrad.
Es sollte eine 14mm Achse sein und das Ritzel was zwischen 10 und 12 ZÃ¤hnen. (Was empfehlt ihr bei nem 33t Kettenblat?) 

Preislich sollte es bei max 80 und 90â¬ liegen.

BITTE ALLES ANBIETEN PER PN AN MICH!!!!!

Danke fÃ¼r die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Corporation (14. September 2009)

suche eine pivotalstütze, lenker, gabel und vl. 2 gute reifen
pegs wären auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Fahrradjunge (16. September 2009)

sonst noch was? 

sry konntich mir nich verkneifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sup dude? (16. September 2009)

Nike SB P-Rod 2 Zoom Air
größe: EUR 45, US 11, UK 10


----------



## papo (18. September 2009)

Hier gibts jz alles rund ums Race-BMX schaut mal rein. Recht cooler Shop.
Die haben sogar eigenbau Bikes, RADMAN, BOMBSHELL usw. 

lg Papo

www.trittwerk.at


----------



## lennarth (19. September 2009)

Mein Name ist *Franz Papouschek*, doch alle  nennen mich Franzi. Ich bin 12 Jahre alt
       Mein größtes Hobby ist BMX! Neben dem treffe ich mich auch noch gerne mit meinen Freunden und spiele wie fast jeder Bub in meinem Alter gern Computerspiele.
       BMX fahre  ich ca. seit 3 Jahren. Bei meinem ersten Rennen
      bin ich mit einem Flatland BMX  gefahren, aber da es zu schwer war und auch nicht für diese Spate von BMX  gedacht ist,
      kaufte mein Vater ein race BMX von jemanden, der sein Altes bei  diesem Rennen verkaufte. 
     Ich fahre wie meine  Schwester erst seit dieser Saison für Trittwerk. Als ich mein race BMX von  Trittwerk bekommen
    habe war ich am anfang erstaunt. Es geht wirklich sehr gut
    und sieht nebenbei noch super aus und ist auch noch leicht. Also alles in allem  ist es einfach meiner Meinung nach eines
    der besten BMX.


----------



## RISE (19. September 2009)

Och nee...


----------



## iManu (19. September 2009)

hi ich suche ein paar g sport gland hubguards, möglichst nicht zu zer****t und 2 10mm pegs, wer was hat soll sich ma melden


----------



## BMXkevin (21. September 2009)

ich hätte ein 10mm Salt Peg


----------



## Bike Lane (22. September 2009)

hab ein paar teile zu verkaufen http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/141435


----------



## RISE (22. September 2009)

Verkaufste die BMX Sachen nur zusammen? Ich hätte sonst Interesse an den Ruben Griffen, wenns die langen sind.


----------



## Stirni (22. September 2009)

FBM Maneater 08 rot,ca. 2 monate verbaut,1 woche fahrzeit.20,75"TT. gewicht ist zwischen 2,3 und 2,4KG
wie neu quasi.bremse oben.einzigen kratzer sind halt im ausfallende,alles andere was wie kratzer aussieht ,ist dreck,wie am tretlager z.B.









260VHB !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (22. September 2009)

Premium Gen2 Rahmen

- 20.8" TT
- 2,1 kg (selbst gewogen)
- wie neu
- Chrome

ink Sattelklemme, Gyrotabs und Versand


----------



## No Risk (23. September 2009)

hi 
ich verkaufe gerade mein BMX und wollte, da ich den Verkaufspreis schlecht einschätzen kann, euch fragen was ihr für das BMX zahlen würdet bzw. was ihr mir vorschlagen könntet was ich für mein BMX noch verlangen kann?
hier mal der Link: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=210812

Würde mich über eure Hilfe sehr freuen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. September 2009)

Noch zu haben, nagelneu und hat niemals auch nur ein Sattelrohr gesehen 




8,- ink. Versand. KÃ¶nnt ihr auch als Ohrring verwenden, nur kauft sie endlich


----------



## bmx_aze (25. September 2009)

hey!

verkaufe hier einen:

odyssey elemenatry 3 vorbau in schwarz noch relativ neu keine kratzer etc...

eine proper bremse in schwarz ebenfalls im guten zustand

eine wethepeople gabel in grün günstig abzugebn! mit 14mm dropouts
wethepeople lenker

und ein flybikes kettenblatt in weiss it 30 zähnen


----------



## oceanride (27. September 2009)

Verkaufe nen Standard Shorty Komplettbike - Der Rahmen und alle Anbauteile sind im neuwertigen Zustand - das Rad wurde vielleicht 500m bewegt, ansonsten hing es nur als Deko an der Wand. Der Rahmen hat natürlich den Original-Lack mit Original Aufklebern drauf - alles in einem top Zustand! Preis 450,-


(http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/476754)


----------



## bastyhlidorf (27. September 2009)

verkaufe 
animal jump off vorbau in schwarz
hinteres laufrad: odyssey nabe 10t 36 h weiß schwarze primo speihen chrom demolution felge
laufrad vorne: profile nabe poliert,sapim speichen,odyssey harzard felge 36h schwarz
odyssey proramp fork o9 mit garantie in schwarz
fit bikes edwin delarosa rahmen
noname vorbau+lenker
npj hausmeister rahmen
die tile sind alle in makelosem zustand und nur sehr wenig bzw, chillig gefahren da ich verletzungsbedingt nur in maßen fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (27. September 2009)

kannst du mal ein paar bilder machen?


----------



## Freerider1995 (27. September 2009)

Hi.
Ich wollt mal wissen ob jemand weiß was ich für mein BMX verlangen könnte. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Felt Ethic von 2008, dass mit ein paar neuen Teilen aufgerüstet wurde:
-United Sqaud V2 Gabel
-United Sqaud Lenker
-Dia-Tech Bremshebel Tech 77
-Dia-Tech U-Brake Hombre 996 Fiesta
-Volume LA Griffe
-Hoffmann Bikes Dinky Kettenblatt
Mit den neuen Parts wurde das BMX nur einmal bewegt vorher bin ich es ca. 3 Wochen schonend gefahren.
Die komplette Vorderradbremse sowie der Rotor wurden entfernt.
Der Zustand des BMX ist sehr gut,bis auf die Bremse, die nicht perfekt greift

Sollte jemand interessiert sein könnt ihr mir ruhig 'nen Preis vorschlagen als E-Mail ([email protected]) oder als PM.
Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## bastyhlidorf (27. September 2009)

verkaufe 
animal jump off vorbau in schwarz
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_083192y7.jpg
hinteres laufrad: odyssey nabe 10t 36 h weiß schwarze primo speihen chrom 
demolution felge
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0817s515.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_5125i2ib.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=6-eba4fa00252d23fde09425zo.jpg
laufrad vorne: profile nabe poliert,sapim speichen,odyssey harzard felge 36h schwarz
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0803g1tp.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0855400l.jpg
odyssey proramp fork o9 mit garantie in schwarz
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bild222g3bk.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_514443z7.jpg


fit bikes edwin delaosa rahmen
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_030830lv.jpg

noname vorbau+lenker
npj hausmeister rahmen
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_639512th.jpg
die tile sind alle in makelosem zustand und nur sehr wenig bzw, chillig gefahren da ich verletzungsbedingt nur in maßen fahren kann 
wenn wirklich interesse an einzelteilen besteht mache ich gerne mehr bilder, aber da es mtb und bmx party sind wirst du ja nich an allem interesiert sein oder


----------



## roast4life (28. September 2009)

Ich würde mein Eastern Ramrodder 08 verkaufen. Es ist auf jeden Fall ein anfänger Bike, bzw für leute die BMXen ausprobieren möchten, und für ein Bike nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben möchten. Beim rad funktioniert alles, aber an gewissen Stellen erkennt man schon Abnutzungserscheinungen.
Der Neupreis liegt bei ca. 300 Euro, und ich würde es um ca. 80 - 100 Euro verkaufen.

Fotos sind hier: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/478072
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/478071

Wer Interesse hat, bitte unter dieser Email adresse melden: [email protected]


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. September 2009)

#1689 gibt es nun fÃ¼r 6,- ink. Versand. Ich mache da nichtmehr so den Gewinn, aber was soll's 
Das ist dann aber endgÃ¼ltig.


----------



## iManu (28. September 2009)

hi verkaufe meinen sunday ian frame.
ist schwarz mit söckeln und 21er oberrohr. hat keine dellen oder risse, nur ein paar kratzer, hab so an 200 gedacht.







manu


----------



## .nOx (5. Oktober 2009)

Animal Wedgepost
- keinen Kratzer
- quasi neu
- ungekÃ¼rzt
- schwarz
- 30â¬ ink




Shadow Kimbrough Pivotal
- keine Kratzer oder Macken
- Hohlschraube
- NICHT krumm
- 23â¬ ink




Animal Great Seal Shirt
- neu
- ungetragen
- grau
- Gr. M
- 22â¬ ink




Tree Epic Shirt
- neu
- ungetragen
- schwarz
- Gr. M
- 22â¬ ink


----------



## Stirni (5. Oktober 2009)

stirni schrieb:


> fbm maneater 08 rot,ca. 2 monate verbaut,1 woche fahrzeit.20,75"tt. Gewicht ist zwischen 2,3 und 2,4kg
> wie neu quasi.bremse oben.einzigen kratzer sind halt im ausfallende,alles andere was wie kratzer aussieht ,ist dreck,wie am tretlager z.b.
> 
> 260vhb !



210 inkl!!!! Looooos


----------



## fifty1 (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi
Hab hier ein Hai Razor. Funktionsfähig mit gebrauchsspuren. Bremsen müssten mal gecheckt werden.

Hätte gerne 130euro dafür. Selbstabholung im Raum Miltenberg Aschaffenburg







http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/19/2204819/1024_3961623831386433.jpg

MFG Manuel


----------



## fifty1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Sagen wir mal VB 100euro 

MFG Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (10. Oktober 2009)

Die Preise fallen!


----------



## fifty1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Joaa
Aber weiter fallen sie nicht.  BMX fahren is zwar nicht so ganz mein Ding, aber ganz Spaßfrei isses natürlich nicht. Unter nem gewissen Limit heb ichs ma lieber für meine Kinder auf. Also so ca 10 Jahre  Aber da is ja ordentlich was dran, das rostet ma so schnell nicht weg. 

MFG Manuel


----------



## Martinkunze (12. Oktober 2009)

VERKAUFE ODYSSEY Hazard Cassette Rear Wheel (with Cog Driver), in neuwertigem Zustand.
Habe es nur 3 mal gefahren. Dabei ist ein Schlauch und ein Profil von Maxxis ( Holy Rollers)


- Hub: Cassette 14mm in black
- Rim: Hazard Lite in chrom
- mit austauschbaren Ritzelringen,(12T dabei) 
- Gewicht: 1340g
- Neupreis 189,-

Wer Interesse hat bitte eine Mail mit Preisvoschlag an : [email protected]


----------



## MoshcoreRider90 (14. Oktober 2009)

Verkaufe hier mein Custumrad von Stereobikes.

Das Rad war ursprÃ¼nglich ein Komplettrad (Stereobikes Treble 2010)und hat 420â¬ gekostet. 
es wurde mit einem besserem Lenker(70â¬), Griffen(10â¬), Sattel+SattelstÃ¼tze(40â¬) und neuen wtp reifen (40â¬) aufgewertet.

Partlist:

Rahmen:Stereo Treble 20,75"
Gabel: Stereo Mono tapered
Lenker: Solid Roseanne 9"
Vorbau:Stereo Hollow Stem
Kurbel: Stereo Valve 175 mm
Innenlager: Mid BB
Pedalen: Odyssey Twisted PVC
Griffe: ODI Longnecks
Steuersatz: Salt SB integrated
Kettenblatt: Stereo Ampere
SattelstÃ¼tze: Kink Stumpy
Sattel: Odyssey Senior Stripped Pivotal
Kette: KMC Z-410

Vorderrad:

Felge: Stereo Vinyl 36 Double Wall
Reifen: WTP Grippin 2.1
Speichen: ??
Nabe: Stereo 10mm

Hinterrad:

Felge: Stereo Vinyl 36 Double Wall
Reifen: WTP Feelin 2.1
Speichen: ??
Nabe: Stereo MC Sealed 14mm 9t Driver









VHB 450â¬

Weitere Bilder auf Anfrage per mail: [email protected], [email protected] oder icq:377-864-515 

Wird erstmal nur komplett verkauft!

*Das Rad ist neuwertig. es ist Frisch grundiert und lackiert wurden.*


----------



## bastyhlidorf (16. Oktober 2009)

verkaufe 
animal jump off vorbau in schwarz
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_083192y7.jpg
hinteres laufrad: odyssey nabe 10t 36 h weiß schwarze primo speihen chrom 
demolution felge
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0817s515.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_5125i2ib.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=6...fde09425zo.jpg
laufrad vorne: profile nabe poliert,sapim speichen,odyssey harzard felge 36h schwarz
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0803g1tp.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0855400l.jpg
odyssey proramp fork o9 mit garantie in schwarz
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bild222g3bk.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_514443z7.jpg


fit bikes edwin delaosa rahmen
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_030830lv.jpg

noname vorbau+lenker
npj hausmeister rahmen
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_639512th.jpg
die tile sind alle in makelosem zustand und nur sehr wenig bzw, chillig gefahren da ich verletzungsbedingt nur in maßen fahren kann 
wenn wirklich interesse an einzelteilen besteht mache ich gerne machen


----------



## DirtBinger (16. Oktober 2009)

hay 
will mein felt chasm verkaufen . ist ein 2008er modell anfang 09 gekauft.
das bike hat gebracuhsspuren (kratzer) .

Partlist
    * Frame: 4130 cr-mo main tubes, 20.5", integrated headset, removable gyro tabs
    * Fork: 100% 4130 cr-mo, butted steer tube
    * Stem: felt design front loading, alloy
    * Handlebar: "Wheelie bar" 630 x 185mm, hi-ten
    * Crankset: Felt 3-piece 8-spline cr-mo with pinch-bolt, 175mm, mid sealed
    * Freewheel: Felt 3-piece 8-spline cr-mo with pinch-bolt, 175mm, mid sealed
    * Rims: Alex 22, tall sidewall aluminium 36h front 48h rear, 32mm wide
    * Oddysey path tire
    * eclat brakepads

wenn ihr noch was wissen wollt...einfach fragen 
preis : 160 vhb


----------



## .nOx (19. Oktober 2009)

Premium Gen2

- 20.8" TT
- 2.1 kg (selbst gewogen auf digitalwaage)
- chrome
- wie neu, keine kratzer
- Preis: 120â¬ ink Versand & ZubehÃ¶r





Animal Headset

- neu & unverbaut
- schwarz
- Preis: 25â¬ ink Versand





Animal Wedgepost

- schwarz
- wie neu, nur einmal verbaut
- Preis: 30â¬ ink Versand





Volcom Hemd
- neu und ungetragen (blau steht mir einfach nicht)
- sehr schÃ¶ne details, also kein 08/15 karohemd
- NP: 60â¬
- Gr: Slim Fit L
- Preis: 35â¬ ink Versand


----------



## lowrider89 (19. Oktober 2009)

Servus Leute ich suche ein HR für mein BMX. Wer eins hat screibt mir grad mal bitte!!


----------



## MoshcoreRider90 (19. Oktober 2009)

hätte ein stereo hinterrad anzubieten vom treble 2010er komplettrad

nabe ist noch top in ordnung und frisch gefettet ;-)

kleiner seitenschlag aber ich zentriere es raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Facom (19. Oktober 2009)

Habe noch 3 CNC-gefräste und schwarz eloxierte Kabeldreiecke übrig! Wirklich sehr geile und superfeste (7075er Aluminium!) Teile!
15,- inkl. Versand!!

Foto leider schwach, in natura schöner..


----------



## rLr (22. Oktober 2009)

Verkaufe Odyssey V3 Nabe von 2008
10t driver
Achse 163 mm lang





Wer intresse hat soll sich melden


----------



## .nOx (23. Oktober 2009)

Shadow Interlock V2

- volle lÃ¤nger
- ungegrindet
- sehr guter Zustand (nur zwei Monate alt)
- silber

Preis: 24â¬ ink Versand


----------



## BMX_Deg (26. Oktober 2009)

Suche Kinderrad zum anfangen....
Preis 0â¬ - 600â¬
Sollte eine gute Ausstattung haben und eine Bremse.
Gewicht nur unter 11kg...

EDIT: Und eine tolle knatter Nabe <3


----------



## mr.freund (27. Oktober 2009)

Verkaufe eine Macneil Rear Cassetten Nabe ,9T und 36 Loch.
Ist schwarz lackiert und in sehr gutem Zustand.
Wer interesse hat einfach melden 
Preis :80 â¬ (VHB)
ICQ: 462838551


----------



## Spookeman (27. Oktober 2009)

*Hoffman Rythm 18"  BMX mit neuem LRS*

in der Bucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schawen (2. November 2009)

_Hey,

vor ein paar Wochen habe ich neben dem Mountainbikeing mit dem BMX-fahren angefangen und mir daher ein "Verde Theory 2010" als Anfängerbike für 489EUR zugelegt. Leider wurde vor einer Woche mein MTB geklaut, so das ich das BMX wieder verkaufen muss um mir ein neues MTB kaufen zu können._

Lange rede, kurzer Sinn:

*Verkaufe:

Verde Theory 2010 (matt -rot)
inkl. Kaufbeleg.
*
Ich habe das Bike in Summe vllt. 6 Stunden gefahren. Da ich BMX Anfänger bin, hab ich damit keinerlei Sprünge (außer kleine Bunny-Hopp wärend der fahrt) gemacht und bin auch nicht gegrindet. Das Fahrrad ist in einem tadellosem, Neuwertigem Zustand!

Preis: 420 EUR VHB

*!Abholung in 30629 Hannover!*

Fragen und alles Weitere bitte per Mail an:

[email protected]


Daten laut HomePage:


Frame/Fork: chromoly Tob Tubes/ Chromoly 2pc Steerer
Top Tube: 20.5"
Handlebar: 2-pc 8.0" full chromoly
Grips/Stem: DUO "Cranmar"/ Alu Front Load
Seat/Seatpost: Velo plastic Pivotal Slim/ integrated
Seatpost clamp: integrated
Rear Brake: Tektro 907 U-Brake
Cranks/BB: 3-pc 175mm / Sealed Mid BB
Pedals/Sprocket: Odyssey Twisted Pedals / 25t Sprocket
Front Rim: Cinema 777S 36H Alu Single Wall
Rear Rims: Cinema 777S 36H Alu Single Wall
Hubs/Freewheel: 36 H 10mm BB/ 36h-14mm semi-sealed Cass. Hub 9T
Tires: DUO Gunner 2.20 / DUO Stunner 1.95
Pegs: 2 Pegs
Colors/weight:  matte red / 11,38 kg 

Bild:


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (7. November 2009)

Ich verkaufe hier meinen Ca 1 Jahr alten Superstar Light my fire Rahmen mit einer Oberrohrlänge von 21.2", jedoch fährt er sich wie ein 21" Rahmen.

Farbe: Schwarz (originallack)
Kaufdatum 11.11.08
Zustand: Er hatt eine kleine Delle am Unterrohr(d ca 2 cm) und hat so einige Kratzer.
Es ist nichts verbogen oder verzogen so weit ich weiss.

Top tube :21,2"
Chainstays : 13,4"
Head angle : 74,5°
Seat angle : 70,5°
BB height : 11,5"
Gewicht: 2,3 kg
Colors : black,
BB: Spanish bb
Bremssockel oben

Die Tretlager sowie der Steuersatz werden nicht mit verkauft.

Der Rahmen ist Wedgemode oder dergleichen pflichtig, da das Sattelrohr gekürzt wurde. (bei mir Hat Superkleber sehr gut gehalten.)

Haben würde ich gerne noch 150 Euro plus Versand(30 Euro). (VHB)

http://img21.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=pb050262.jpg


----------



## Martinkunze (7. November 2009)

VERKAUFE ODYSSEY Hazard Cassette Rear Wheel (with Cog Driver), in neuwertigem Zustand.
Habe es nur 3 mal gefahren. Dabei ist ein Schlauch und ein Profil von Maxxis ( Holy Rollers)


- Hub: Cassette 14mm in black
- Rim: Hazard Lite in chrom
- mit austauschbaren Ritzelringen,(12T dabei) 
- Gewicht: 1340g

Wer Interesse hat bitte eine Mail mit Preisvoschlag an : [email protected]


----------



## Pfleg dein Bike (8. November 2009)

Hi ich suche n bmx für ca 100 Euro wer eins anzubieten hat bitte eine Pm schreiben. 
Danke


----------



## Corporation (14. November 2009)

hab nen Animal ASM Reifen in 1,95"
Optimal für hinten!!
Preis: 12 inklVHB
Bilder:


----------



## ChristophK (24. November 2009)

*Salt/Wellgo Alu SB Pedalen.*

Nur am Cruiser gefahren. Lager und Achsen etc. sind also TOP.
Bei einem Pedal fehlen 2 Pins. Diese sind jedoch HerausGEFALLEN. Die Gewinde sind also noch völlig in Ordnung.
Bei Bedarf kann ich noch zwei Madenschrauben als auftreiben.

>>25<<






*Primo The Wall Griffe*

Neu und OVP

>>6<<






*Primo Pro Lenker*

7,5", 640mm

>>25<<






*Primo Hula Hoop Felge*
48L, chrom, etwas abgebremst, läuft einwandfrei gerade

>>12<<






*NoName Vorderradnabe *

 liegt seit irgendeiner Messe in meiner Kramkiste rum. Ich kan nicht einmal sagen, seit wann. Wurde nie eingespeicht und hat 36L

 >>10<<






Alle Preise verhandelbar.


----------



## raphael731 (24. November 2009)

Hiï¼ verkaufe folgende Titanium Schrauben
1.Vorbau/Stem  Bolts (M8*25 Gewicht:7.3g ; M8*20 5.3g)   4Euro/Stk
2.Kurbeln/Cranks  Bolts Gewicht:13.3g (M12x1)                  6Euro/Stk
3.KettenblÃ¤tter/Sprockets  Bolts Gewicht:7.9g (M10x1.5)     4Euro/Stk
4.Naben & Crank Bolts Gewicht:19.0g (3/8x24tpi)          6Euro/Stk


bei Interesse e-mail [email protected] oder PM
MfG Raphael


----------



## 620HLF (26. November 2009)

teile die noch rumLiegen:
GT-jamie bestwick rahmen 20.5 oberrohrlänge in weinrot metallic gabelschaft 1 1/8zoll US-BB tretlagergrösse und 14mm dropouts,
44er felt kettenblatt (disc), einteilige Kurbel von felt (US-BB lagergrösse), tektro u-brake mit highwall bremsbelägen, 48 speichen in chrom 179mm inkl. nippel,

bilder und preise auf anfrage gerne


----------



## Jannerns (28. November 2009)

Moin

ich suche ne 48loch nabe für hinten

möglichst billig bitte alles anbieten

mfg janner


----------



## MoshcoreRider90 (28. November 2009)

hätte noch ein komplettes hinterrad anzubieten....40 inkl. versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.it (28. November 2009)

suche nen 24" bmx / dirt / street bike oder rahmen zum tauschen gegen meine bomber 66 (siehe sig) habt ihr da was für mich


----------



## riko# ketzer (29. November 2009)

Hallo, ich suche dringend eine Odyssey Hazard Lite Felge in orange (36L), weil das ne limitierte Farbe ist bekomm ich die nicht mehr.
Vllt. hat ja jemand noch eine oder weiß, wo ich noch eine bekommen kann.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Jannerns (29. November 2009)

moin ich suche nen billigen gebrauchten rahmen egal auch mit kratzern

er sollte nich zu schwer sein 

und das oberrohr ollte auch nicht zu lang sein mfg janner


----------



## raphael731 (29. November 2009)

Hi zusammen,
der Rahmen ist bereits weg aber habe noch folgende Teile

Felgen: sun 
Nabe vorne: odyssey
Nabe hinten: fly
Reifen: maxxic 
Lenker: eastern 
Gabel: eastern 
Kurbeln: hero 
Kette: KMC
Pedalen: eastern

Bei interesse e-mail an [email protected]

Preis ist verhandelbar, aber so 150 euro für alles würde ich mal sagen


----------



## hans castorp (1. Dezember 2009)

Hier gibts:
- Einen uralten (80er) Dia Compe MX 121 (Tech 3) Bremshebel, blau eloxiert. Total oldschool, retro, vintage usw. 
Leichte Gebrauchsspuren, gut erhalten (inkl. einem nicht mehr ganz so schönen roten Gummigriffbezug): 15
- nen Pedalgewindebohrer 1/2"; nur links, unbenutzt, Werkstattqualität: 10

Bei Interesse PN


----------



## steelo (2. Dezember 2009)

Verkaufe dieses schöne WTP 4-seasons 20,75" Komplettrad:




Absoluter top Zustand, keine Beulen, Dellen etc.; nix verzogen, Lager alle wie neu. Gabel IST neu. Viele tolle Teile verbaut: WTP Royal 3tlg. Kurbel, WTP 5-Star Kettenblatt (28 zu 11), MacNeil Pivotal Sattel+ /-stütze, United Lenker (wie Slam Bar, 28"breit/8"hoch), Animal Hamilton Alu SB Pedale, WTP Excalibur light Fork.
Neupreis >1100 . Für 550,- FESTPREIS, allerdings OHNE den Vorbau, den brauch ich selbst noch.


----------



## Jannerns (3. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch 
vielleicht noch ein paar BMX Poster habt?

MFG Janner


----------



## Daniel_D (3. Dezember 2009)

Ist das ein Standard Vorbau?


----------



## Spookeman (6. Dezember 2009)

so !
hiern paar parts



Salt Nabe in rarem Blau 9T VB ca 90 Euro 5 Stunden gefahren.



Premium Slim Seat mit Rails aus Big Rig VB 15 Euro Nagelneu.



25er Kettenblatt auch aus Big Rig und Null gefahren VB 12 Euro
Einfach PM und wir werden uns finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (6. Dezember 2009)

ich such nen hinterrad für meinen bruder
ganz schwarz
9t nabe
nicht so teuer


----------



## 620HLF (7. Dezember 2009)

GT Jamie Bestwick Pro rahmen 

hab noch einen rahmen rumfliegen, wer intresse hatt?
 will nur 10,- euro haben + versand sollten wir auf 40eus kommen

rahmen is gebraucht, viele kratzer und gebrauchsspuren, keine beulen, bin leftside grinder also demzufolge dort auch viele beschädigungen 

US bb tretlager größe und 1 1/8zoll steuerrohr also klassich 

20,5 oberrohrlänge











den vorbau leg ich als bonus oben drauf 

einfach ne PN schicken


----------



## Stirni (7. Dezember 2009)

1.30â¬ versand?
2.so alt und dann noch 40â¬?


----------



## 620HLF (7. Dezember 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> 1.30â¬ versand?
> 2.so alt und dann noch 40â¬?



wo is dein problem mit den 40eus? alles VB

ausserdam hab ich das letze beim versand von nem rahmen auch knapp 30eus hinlegen mÃ¼ssen 

scheiss aufs alter, wer nicht will muss ja nicht, ick find den top wenn ich nicht mein "alten" sunn rahmen hÃ¤tte, der is noch Ã¤lter und noch besser


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (7. Dezember 2009)

Haha.
Ich hab glaube ich 12 Euro bezahlt für ein ganzes MTB.


----------



## TysonTimBo (7. Dezember 2009)

hallo ich suche noch ne kurbel 19mm und nen lenker
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 620HLF (8. Dezember 2009)

Brötchenbäcker schrieb:


> Haha.
> Ich hab glaube ich 12 Euro bezahlt für ein ganzes MTB.



jo kein plan DHL war so "teuer" und ick glaube aber das hermes z.b günstiger is


----------



## Stirni (8. Dezember 2009)

ich hab fÃ¼r den LTF den ich letztens mit DHL verschickte 7,90â¬ bezahlt.fame.und das nicht zum ersten mal.


----------



## RISE (8. Dezember 2009)

Die Versanddebatten könnt ihr auch eigentlich per PM aushandeln.


----------



## lennarth (8. Dezember 2009)

seine mudda kann das aushandeln


----------



## RISE (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann das Thema gerne auch ganz schließen und ihr bietet alles über den Bikemarkt an...


----------



## Stirni (8. Dezember 2009)

dann macht jeder einen einzelthread auf und wir haben uns ein 2faches eigentor geschossen.
bitte offenlassen und nun weiter im text


----------



## Jannerns (9. Dezember 2009)

Höööö???


ich habe für nen rennrad rahmen bei DHL 6,90 bezahlt also kann der ja keine 30 versand kosten echt nicht!


----------



## Estoniaclan (9. Dezember 2009)

ich bin auf der suche nach nem 28T/30T kettenblatt und nem Pivotal sattel, sowie einer passenden stütze.


----------



## BaronAlex (9. Dezember 2009)

Such 'nen Rahmen (am besten Fit Bikes) mit 20,5" bis 21" Oberrohr, am besten Brakeless, schwarz oder so und leicht.

Aber mal alles Günstige anbieten


----------



## Fahrrad_Basti (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
verkaufe 2 nagel neue wtp feelin reifen | 2.1 & 2.25 
20â¬|st. VB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (14. Dezember 2009)

Hey Baron Alex wärst du auch an nem Flybikes Rahmen interessiert ?


----------



## BaronAlex (14. Dezember 2009)

DJ_BMX schrieb:


> Hey Baron Alex wärst du auch an nem Flybikes Rahmen interessiert ?


Danke für's Angebot, aber ich such was leichteres


----------



## mr.it (14. Dezember 2009)

gibts nen foto von dem flybikes rahmen?


----------



## L_AIR (14. Dezember 2009)

verkaufe 
wtp rotten supra slim seat + wtp sattelstange 
odyssey aitken reifen 1.95 
flybikes luna bar 8"x26.5" (mattschwarz) 
und vom 08er stolen heist 
die gabel 10mm 1300gr grau, 
kurbel 1200gr grau und 
kettenblatt 25t schwarz


----------



## Trailst4R (15. Dezember 2009)

Verkaufe:

Flybikes Luna mit 19mm spanish lagern



> Dylan Smith Signature
> 
> - Oberrohlänge: 20.6"
> - Chainstay: 13.75"
> ...



hätte wohl mal wieder n neuen anstrich nötig, dafür geht er auch billig raus.

















Außerdem gibts nen Country Bikes 711 Lenker:



> - Material: 100% Japan Sanko CrMo; fully heatrteated
> - 13x butted
> - Anti throttle holes
> - Breite: 711,2 mm / 28 Zoll
> ...







Bis auf 2 Kratzer an den Biegungen wie neu.

Angebote bitte per PN

Gruß


----------



## Ch4rMiN (15. Dezember 2009)

verkaufe folgende parts :

Rahmen: Fit s3 20.75" inkl Lager u. Steuersatz - 320
Gabel: Subrosa Pandora - 60
Lenker: Macneil Silencer XLT (bissl gekürzt) - 35
Sattelklemme : Proper   - 7

Kurbel: Demolition Ti 175mm - 180
Kettenblatt: Animal Sprocky Balboa 25T  - 18
Kette: Shadow Interlock Chain - 18

Laufrad vorne - 110
Felge: Odyssey 7 K-A
Nabe: Proper 36h
Speichen: FoM


Laufrad hinten - 180
Felge: Odyssey 7 K-A
Nabe: Proper 9t 36h
Speichen: FoM

Reifen: Revenge Pinner (fast neu,4mal gefahren) - 25

Pegs: Macneil Light 24 ( nur 1-2 Tage &nur auf Metallcurb benutzt)

Bremse: Demolition Vulcan 60 inkl. Odyssey Monolever - Right, Lineares Kabel & Trial Belägen (kaum gefahren)

bei interesse pm,
bilder kriegter dann auch, wenn ihr welche braucht.

greetz
Henrik


----------



## Estoniaclan (15. Dezember 2009)

L_AIR schrieb:


> verkaufe
> wtp rotten supra slim seat + wtp sattelstange
> odyssey aitken reifen 1.95
> flybikes luna bar 8"x26.5" (mattschwarz)
> ...




was willst du fürn sattel + stange?
haste bilder?

gruß
kosta


----------



## dirt-bitch (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo haste das bmx noch ?


----------



## dirt-bitch (19. Dezember 2009)

Hab n Bmx zu verkaufen kp was das so für eins is sieht aber gut aus XD
80 euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (20. Dezember 2009)

Bild + Partlist + Gewicht bitte.


----------



## dirt-bitch (20. Dezember 2009)

Hier hast meine icq nummer add mich mal ich hab kp wie das hier alles funktioniert 483075734

Dann setz dich doch mit den Funktionen und Regeln des Forums auseinander...
RISE


----------



## DJ_BMX (20. Dezember 2009)

Stell es doch allgemein ein. Dann würden die chancen, dass sich jemand meldet erhöhen.
Aber mit: 





dirt-bitch schrieb:


> Hab n Bmx zu verkaufen kp was das so für eins is sieht aber gut aus XD
> 80 euro



wirst du nicht so weit kommen.


----------



## Trailst4R (21. Dezember 2009)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Verkaufe:
> 
> Flybikes Luna mit 19mm spanish lagern
> 
> ...



Rahmen ist verkauft.
Lenker ist noch zu haben.
40 inklusive Versand!


----------



## Cube1981 (21. Dezember 2009)

bikemarkt!!!

Rise


----------



## DJ_BMX (21. Dezember 2009)

Für mtbl'er  gibtsn Bikemarkt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-quichotto (21. Dezember 2009)

Verkaufe folgende Teile:

Flybikes Mosca Vorbau, schwarz,  45mm: 30 + 4 Versand

Laufradsatz bestehend aus HR Odyssey Hazzard Kasettennabe mit 12er Ritzel und Hazzard Felge und No Name VR mit industriegelagerter Nabe mit seidenweichem Lauf. Beides in Top Zustand. Dazu gibts noch nen Satz Maxxis Grifter Faltreifen in 2.1 und 1.9 und Maxxis Ultralight Schläuche.
Alles zusammen für 110 + 6 Versand

Flybikes Pantera Gabel, mattschwarz, mit Topcap, ein paar Kratzer aber guter Gesamtzustand: 40 + 6 Versand

Odyssey Civilian Lenker schwarz 7.75" hoch 600mm breit + Kink Vorbau, beides in Top Zustand: 25 + 6 Versand

Außerdem noch Profile Imperial Kettenblatt 25 + Versand, S&M Ditchfork 15 + Versand und ne Felt Kurbel mit Innenlager und Eastern Kettenblatt 45 + Versand

Bilder und weitere Infos gibts in meinem Bikemarkt!


----------



## Monster666 (21. Dezember 2009)

BIKEMARKT. Nächstes Mal gibt es eine Verwarnung.


----------



## Stirni (21. Dezember 2009)

don-quichotto schrieb:


> Odyssey Civilian Lenker schwarz 7.75" hoch 600mm breit




verkaufste den auch einzeln ? sehr interesse!!


----------



## BaronAlex (21. Dezember 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> verkaufste den auch einzeln ? sehr interesse!!



Ich würd dann evtl den Vorbau nehmen, wenn da genauere Daten vorhanden sind


----------



## don-quichotto (21. Dezember 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> verkaufste den auch einzeln ? sehr interesse!!



Nimm doch beides und verklopp den Vorbau wieder - der Komplettpreis ist doch schon so gut!  
Ansich wÃ¼rd ich den Lenker auch einzeln verkaufen, wenn jemand anderes definitiv den Vorbau nimmt. Preise wÃ¤ren dann 12,50 + 6â¬ Versand fÃ¼r den Lenker und 12,50 + 4â¬ Versand fÃ¼r den Vorbau.
Der Vorbau ist das etwas Ã¤ltere Modell von Kink in 50er LÃ¤nge - guck Dir die Bilder in meinen Bikemarkt Anzeigen an...


----------



## Stirni (21. Dezember 2009)

ja wenn der baron den vorbau nimmt,würde ich den lenker definitiv nehmen!
kann man am preis noch was machen? ;D


----------



## raphael731 (21. Dezember 2009)

raphael731 schrieb:


> Hiï¼ verkaufe folgende Titanium Schrauben
> 1.Vorbau/Stem  Bolts (M8*25 Gewicht:7.3g ; M8*20 5.3g)   4Euro/Stk
> 2.Kurbeln/Cranks  Bolts Gewicht:13.3g (M12x1)                  6Euro/Stk
> 3.KettenblÃ¤tter/Sprockets  Bolts Gewicht:7.9g (M10x1.5)     4Euro/Stk
> ...


----------



## Spookeman (22. Dezember 2009)

SUCHE 152er Kidy Kurbel 3pc inkl. 22er Achse.
Alles anbieten bis max.30Euro


----------



## dirt-bitch (26. Dezember 2009)

Leute ich such ein bmx am besten brakeless sollte ncih ganz so teuer sein,meldet euch!


----------



## qam (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich dachte immer, aus Fehlern lernt man...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirt-bitch (26. Dezember 2009)

booah was is dein prob alter ?


----------



## RISE (26. Dezember 2009)

www.bmxboard.de

Da gibt es Ã¶fter KomplettrÃ¤der als hier. Allerdings wÃ¤re eine konkrete Vorstellung von "nicht ganz so teuer" hilfreich, denn fÃ¼r ein vernÃ¼nftiges Rad wirst du auch gebraucht mind. 300 - 400â¬ rechnen mÃ¼ssen.


----------



## MoshcoreRider90 (27. Dezember 2009)

Verkaufe mein Rad :


Rahmen:Stereo Treble 20,75" weiß mit LEICHTSINN Sticker
Gabel: Stereo Mono tapered
Lenker: Proper TTL Miller 8,25" ungekürzt
Vorbau:Salt Pro Stem
Kurbel: Stereo Valve 175 mm
Innenlager: Mid BB
Pedalen: Odyssey Twisted PVC
Griffe: ODI Longnecks
Steuersatz: Salt SB integrated
Kettenblatt: Stereo Ampere
Sattelstütze: no name, fit d.l.
Sattel: Fit Bikes ECCD Kevlar
Kette: KMC Z-410
Pegs: WTP Toxic Mini Light Pegs
Guard: BSD Jersey Barrier (Alukern mit Plastikhülle)

Vorderrad

Felge: Stereo Vinyl 36 Double Wall
Reifen: WTP Grippin 2.1
Speichen: ??
Nabe: Stereo 10mm raw(silber)

Hinterrad

Felge: Stereo Vinyl 36 Double Wall
Reifen: WTP Feelin 2.1
Speichen: ??
Nabe: Stereo MC Sealed 14mm 9t Driver raw (silber)

Gewicht: ca. 10 kg















PREIS: 480 vhb

Bei Fragen bzw. Bildern: [email protected], [email protected] ,ICQ:377-864-515

Vielen Dank


----------



## lennarth (27. Dezember 2009)

wenn du einzeln verkaufst,hr und sattel an mich


----------



## crysis2009 (27. Dezember 2009)

jop wenn einzeeln hab ich auch intresse an teilen..hast ne pm!


----------



## DJ_BMX (27. Dezember 2009)

Ist das Rad brakeless ? Also ohne Bremsaufnahme ?


----------



## RISE (27. Dezember 2009)

Anhand der Löcher für die Gyrotabs, würde ich mal sagen, dass jegliches Bremszubehör abschraubbar ist.


----------



## holmar (27. Dezember 2009)

wir sollten thomas vielleicht mal bitten eine orthographische autokorrektur ein zu bauen...


----------



## MoshcoreRider90 (27. Dezember 2009)

@dj-bmx: ja das rad ist brakeless , aber nur weil der rahmen von mir gecleant wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoshcoreRider90 (27. Dezember 2009)

@rise: sorry aber der bremskram ist nicht schraubbar^^


----------



## fos91 (27. Dezember 2009)

moin suche nen animal strip pivotal sattel auch schon bischen abgenutze anbieten
gruß maddin


----------



## schawen (28. Dezember 2009)

schawen schrieb:


> _Hey,
> 
> vor ein paar Wochen habe ich neben dem Mountainbikeing mit dem BMX-fahren angefangen und mir daher ein "Verde Theory 2010" als Anfängerbike für 489EUR zugelegt. Leider wurde vor einer Woche mein MTB geklaut, so das ich das BMX wieder verkaufen muss um mir ein neues MTB kaufen zu können._
> 
> ...



Das Bike ist noch da...Preislich kann man evlt. auch noch etwas machen ;-)


----------



## BaronAlex (28. Dezember 2009)

Suche eine mÃ¶glichst leichte Gabel bis ca 60,-â¬. Am besten die FIT Shiv!
Wichtig is schwarz, fÃ¼r Internal Headset, ohne Sockel und 10mm.

Angebote bitte per PN!


----------



## RISE (28. Dezember 2009)

Ist ne gute Preisvorstellung fÃ¼r ne Gabel, die 2009 rauskam und neu 160â¬ kostet.


----------



## BaronAlex (28. Dezember 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Ist ne gute Preisvorstellung für ne Gabel, die 2009 rauskam und neu 160 kostet.


Naja - Wünsche eben, aber die Shiv dürfte auch bissl teurer sein oder eben dann 'ne andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WSKRCH (28. Dezember 2009)

hab hier noch nen flybikes 3 amigos bar liegen... bild und technische angaben sind im fotoalbum oder sonstiges.. wer interesse hat kann sich gerne melden


----------



## lennarth (30. Dezember 2009)

ich brauch ein hinterrad!
9t und alles schwarz ist die vorraussetzung.


----------



## humanBMX (31. Dezember 2009)

Suche eine Hinteradnarbe, 48Loch, RHD, 14mm achsendurchmesser!


----------



## MoshcoreRider90 (31. Dezember 2009)

Verkaufe hier meinen BSD Jersey Berrier Hubguard (Mikey Taylor signature Huguard)

der Hubguard besteht aus einem alukern und einer plastik hülle und ist daher sehr leicht (62g)

der guard wurde nur 2 mal gefahren.

Neupreis: 24,95












20 inkl. Versand


----------



## MoshcoreRider90 (31. Dezember 2009)

Verkaufe hier meinen 2 mal gafahrenen Proper TTl Miller Lenker

er ist 8,25" hoch und 28" breit (ungekürzt)

er wiegt 720g und hat minimalste gebrauchsspuren an der vorbauklemmung ;-)

Neupreis: 65,95








45 inkl. Versand mit Griffen und Plastik Barends


----------



## MoshcoreRider90 (31. Dezember 2009)

verkaufe hier meine wtp toxic pegs.

pegs sind 2 mal gefahren wurden. rechnung vorhanden. minimale grindspuren

pegs sind high abrasion resistent und sehr leicht (das paar 305g)

Neupreis war 24,95














20 inkl. versand


----------



## L_AIR (31. Dezember 2009)

verkaufe: Flybikes Luna Lenker 1 Jahr gefahren 26.5" breit und 8" hoch, matt schwarz
und tausche oder verkaufe: flybikes new mosca stem 45mm reach, matt schwarz

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_PbqLuLZWmqI/SwLz9FxSc9I/AAAAAAAAAD4/FTKKi1tqxKc/s1600/136.JPG


----------



## SahnebrotRider (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünschte, ich hätte einen FreeCoaster ... Angebote?


----------



## Goldfisch199 (4. Januar 2010)

Ich suche nen Rahmen, vielliecht so ca.100 EUR. Er kann auch gerne schon gebraucht sein (also kratzer, usw.). Farbe egal
Außerdem will ich noch nen Lenker.
Dieser sollte mindesttens 8,15 zoll hoch sein.

wäre nett, wenn ihr was habt.
Antwortet bitte mit pm

gruß


----------



## davidj96 (6. Januar 2010)

hallo an alle 
ich suche n gutes streetbmx kann brakeless sein oder auch 
mit bremse .so bis 200.ist mir eigentlich egal wie viele kratzer und schramen es hat hauptsache es ist leicht und stabil.
ihr könnt euch ja bei mir unter meiner e-mail melden
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (6. Januar 2010)

In deiner Anfrage stehen zwei Dinge im Konflikt: "gutes streetbmx" und "so bis 200â¬". Die Suche kÃ¶nnte sich als Ã¤uÃerst schwierig erweisen. Leg besser etwas mehr Geld bei Seite...

Und wenn du es gelesen hast, kann RISE meinen Beitrag wieder lÃ¶schen! 

 Putzteufel Marge ist schon zur Stelle.


----------



## Loobin (8. Januar 2010)

Würde eine Sattelcombo abgeben, mit einem FIT ECCD und der dazu passenden Sattelstütze(vom komplettbike(FIT TRL SIg. 2009)
Der Sattel is gebraucht und hat deshalb auch gebrauchsspuren, z.b an der Spitze ist das Leder etwas abgescheuert und unten an den seiten auch.
Man kann ihn ja neu beziehn wenn es jemanden stört.
Wer interesse hat und bilder möchte oder so kann mir ja mal ne pn schreiben.


----------



## lennarth (9. Januar 2010)

machma bilder,hab bock


----------



## Loobin (9. Januar 2010)

So Foto sind hochgeladen.
guck in mein Album(Sattel)


----------



## chiefwiggum (10. Januar 2010)

Suche eine LHD geeignete Kurbel und ein dazu passendes Sprocket, beides möglichst schwarz (aber auch mal alles andere anbieten) und wie immer natürlich möglichst günstig
pm-ed mich...


----------



## Ch4rMiN (11. Januar 2010)

Verkaufe:

Rahmen: Fit s3 20.75" inkl Lager u. Steuersatz - 320







bei Interesse PM an mich


----------



## WSKRCH (11. Januar 2010)

suche ne gabel 14mm ausfallenden die marke ist mir fast schon wurst


----------



## maze665 (12. Januar 2010)

hALLO.
verkaufe schwinn superstock 2 rahmen! rahmen hat delle im oberrohr, anbei auch ein paar teile, kurbel, kettenblatt lenker vorbau ...
macht mir angebote bei interesse!!!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Januar 2010)

Profile Mini - Baustelle.

-36°
-Der Driver fehlt.
-Ein Studs fehlt/ 14mm-->10mm
-Paar Haarrisse in der Verzahnung, sollte aber im BMX noch locker fahrbar sein. Ein Trial Bike wird sie nie wieder zusehen bekommen. Hat sehr gut Funktioniert, bis die Lager sich vom Driver aufgelöst haben.
Würde Die Nabe eher als Bastlerware bzw- als Ersatzteillager Anbieten.

Preis: 45 Inkl. Versand.





Detail Bilder gerne auf Anfrage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradjunge (21. Januar 2010)

fährt jmd von euch die eastern stealth crank?
ich überlege mir sie anzuschaffen...sie is günstig und relativ leicht..ist die wirklich so leicht?
und hält sie auch? denn aus erfahrung weiß ich das eastern parts oft brechen oder sich schnell risse bilden ...


----------



## chiefwiggum (21. Januar 2010)

Fahrradjunge schrieb:


> fährt jmd von euch die eastern stealth crank?
> ich überlege mir sie anzuschaffen...sie is günstig und relativ leicht..ist die wirklich so leicht?
> und hält sie auch? denn aus erfahrung weiß ich das eastern parts oft brechen oder sich schnell risse bilden ...



würde mich auch interessieren, und ob sie lhd geeignet ist? auf den bildern, die ich gefunden habe, siehts leider nicht danach aus...


----------



## Fahrradjunge (21. Januar 2010)

naja ich mein eigtl. müsste sie ja halten...sons hat eastern ja nix davon eigtl...

aber okay zur sicherheit holm ich mit die premium 16 spline..die fahre ich schon und sie hält bombe...bau mir nämlich n dirt rad auf =)


----------



## MisterLimelight (23. Januar 2010)

ich verkaufe Geschichtsunterricht in Form alter VHS-Cassetten. Auf Wunsch ließe sich auch von einzelnen Filmen DVD´s "zum Selbstkostenpreis"anfertigen (wobei das nix an der Quali ändert). Bestimmt 30 Cassetten, Magazine von Soul, Props, Videos von RideBMX, Props Roadfools, Little Devil, FBM, Square One, Mutiny etc pp. (auch FMX und Trial)
Eine genaue Auflistung biete ich bei Interesse an. Verkauf am liebsten alle Videos komplett, aber auch einzeln - bevor sie im Müll landen.

bei Interesse PM,
beste Grüße,
Björn


----------



## sami leisten (25. Januar 2010)

Ich suche auch ein gutes BMX zum Streeten es sollte nicht zu teuer sein bis 400â¬..!!!
Meldet euch wenn Ihr eins habt mei mir..!!
MfG =)


----------



## wannabe (26. Januar 2010)

suche *kurbel* am besten mit *euro bb* lagern und ein *kettenblatt 36t*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefwiggum (27. Januar 2010)

Suche: pivotal stütze und pivotal sattel, am besten schwarz
und (immer noch) lhd kurbel und kettenblatt 25t


----------



## ginocasino (29. Januar 2010)

hab hier nen haro backtrail x2 abzugeben. der zustand ist gut. ist halt chrom und damit unkaputtbar. felgen auch chrom. vorne felt fatrim. wenn jemand intresse hat, pm an mich mit preisvorstellung. kann auch weitere bilder senden. grüsse. jo

<a href="http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=29.014nm7nlTVUisMzGo.JPG" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.bilder-space.de/thumb/29.014nm7nlTVUisMzGo.JPG" border="1" alt="Bilder-Space.de - Hostet DEINE Bilder"></a>


----------



## ginocasino (29. Januar 2010)

hab hier nen haro backtrail x2 abzugeben. der zustand ist gut. ist halt chrom und damit unkaputtbar. felgen auch chrom. vorne felt fatrim. wenn jemand intresse hat, pm an mich mit preisvorstellung. kann auch weitere bilder senden. grüsse. jo





sorry link hat nicht geklappt


----------



## Drahtacus (29. Januar 2010)

hab jetzt auch mal ausgemistet und biete n bisschen zeug an:

2 x schwalbe "crazy bob" 20x2.10 mit schwalbe schläuchen beides neu


----------



## Drahtacus (29. Januar 2010)

weiter gehts:

einen Hoffman-bikes rahmen mit 21er oberrohrlänge.is vor na zeit mal gepulvert worden.hat halt gebrauchsspuren...





ausserdem hab ich noch was komplettes im angebot.








rahmen: felt 20.5

Laufräder: vo. bulls
              hi. Odyssey Hazzard Casette

Pedale:    odyssey Jimmy c.

Kurbel:    Hohlkurbel (primo glaub ich)

Kettenblatt: odyssey 39t 

Lenker:  eastern (gekürzt)

Alles Vb. pn mit fragen und preisvorschlägen an mich!


----------



## berchschorsch (31. Januar 2010)

Ich suche ne Kurbel für ne 22mm Achse... Kurbellänge 170/175mm...

Wenn jemand was hatt bitte PN...!


----------



## wannabe (31. Januar 2010)

wannabe schrieb:


> suche *kurbel* am besten mit *euro bb* lagern und ein *kettenblatt 36t*



i hob alles


----------



## Martinkunze (31. Januar 2010)

VERKAUFE ODYSSEY Hazard Cassette Rear Wheel (with Cog Driver), in neuwertigem Zustand.
Habe es nur 3 mal gefahren. Dabei ist ein Schlauch und ein Profil von Maxxis ( Holy Rollers)


- Hub: Cassette 14mm in black
- Rim: Hazard Lite in chrom
- mit austauschbaren Ritzelringen,(12T dabei) 
- Gewicht: 1340g
- Neupreis 189,-

Wer Interesse hat bitte eine Mail mit Preisvoschlag an : [email protected]


----------



## ramDS902 (31. Januar 2010)

verkaufe,

The Shadow Conspiracy - The Belter 20x1.95 -neu-






The Shadow Conspiracy - The Undertone 20x1.85 -neu-





The Shadow Conspiracy - Slim Knee Gasket, in S -neu-





Primo - Wall Griffe burgundy/weinrot -neu-





Primo Hinterachse


----------



## Fahrrad_Basti (1. Februar 2010)

SUCHE:

Lenker..

Höhe: min. 8,25"
Breite: 28"
Gewicht: ca. 700g oder leichter.
Farbe: am besten Schwarz.

Wenn Jemand so einen Zuhause rumliegen hat und ihn nichtmehr braucht bitte melden.

gruß Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristophK (1. Februar 2010)

*VERKAUFE*


Salt/Wellgo Plattformpedalen industriegelagert und nur am cruiser gefahren. 2 pins sind verlorengegangen, aber nur "herausgefallen". wenn ich noch madenschrauben finde, setze ich neue rein. 25 VHB






dann habe ich hier noch neue primo griffe
6 VHB oder so...






Primo Lenker 7,5" hoch 25 VHB






Primo Hula Hoop Felge 48L läuft gerade, aber die Chromschicht ist schon ziemlich fertig 12 VHB







Alle Preise verhandelbar.


----------



## wannabe (2. Februar 2010)

*suche* *schwarze* *plastik pedale*


----------



## BMXdriver (5. Februar 2010)

Tausche profile 8t nabe und neue G-sport marmorset für Laufradsatz oder so!


----------



## WSKRCH (11. Februar 2010)

SUCHE 
jemanden der meinen lenker kaufen will
foto ist im album


----------



## Moritzdh (11. Februar 2010)

hab noch nen redline device frame abzugeben, keine risse, beulen oder sonstiges was einem angst machen würde! 
zusätzlich noch nen hinterrad 48° hazard lite rim, fly bikes nabe, 3 grüne speichen drin, da hat mal son skater sein brett nicht halten können :-/ LHD 13t läuft rund, keinen milimeter schlag, bzw das würd ich dann nochmal überprüfen natürlich und nachzentrieren  14mm achse
und noch nen sogut wie nagelneuen eastern bikes ultra light lenker in chrome,
bei intresse einfach melden, achja das passende kettenblatt von flybikes hab ich auch noch! 

cheers


----------



## mete (15. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte einen Satz Felt doubledrive Naben und eine Prism Kurbel mit industrielagern abzugeben (incl. 42T Procraft.KB). Jeweils 40,- hätte ich gern. Da ich überhaupt keine Ahnung von BMX habe, bin ich auch für Angebote offen, die Teile waren für ein paar Monate an meinem Sunn BMix montiert, wurden aber kaum bewegt.


----------



## ehochipi (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Verkaufe 20'' BMX - The Crimson von CUBE

Sehr wenig gefahren - (hab mich dann für Trialbiken entschieden)Beide Felgen sind aber leider trotzdem ein wenig beleidigt 

Ansonsten ist alles in bester Ordnung und sehr solide.

Pedale sind nicht dabei

VP: 139
Artikelstandort: Wien

Grüße aus Wien
Bernd


----------



## Martinkunze (18. Februar 2010)

VERKAUFE ODYSSEY HINTERRAD (Hazard Cassette Rear Wheel with Cog Driver), in neuwertigem Zustand.
Habe es nur 3 mal gefahren. Dabei ist ein Schlauch und ein Profil von Maxxis ( Holy Rollers)


- Hub: Cassette 14mm in black
- Rim: Hazard Lite in chrom
- mit austauschbaren Ritzelringen,(12T dabei) 
- Gewicht: 1340g
- Neupreis 189,-

Wer Interesse hat bitte eine Mail mit Preisvoschlag an : [email protected]


----------



## sami leisten (18. Februar 2010)

Ich suche nen satz KHE Mac Street, Falt oder Drat ist egal aber sollten recht Billig seinXD
wenn ihr was habt schreibt mir ne PM.
MfG Sammi=)
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_78_651&products_id=3421


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinkunze (19. Februar 2010)

Schau mal einen Eintrag höher. Ich hätte da ein 14 mm hinterrad. Zwar mit 12t Driver aber die sind austauschbar..


----------



## Flatpro (19. Februar 2010)

deppert?


----------



## holmar (19. Februar 2010)

klares ja




nur abholung
(toll, was die googlebildersuche so alles auf lager hat)


----------



## RISE (19. Februar 2010)

Flatpro & Holmar: Fotos bitte und ist der Versand inkl?


----------



## L_AIR (20. Februar 2010)

verkaufe:

- Flybikes Luna Bar 8" hoch, 26,5" breit, mattschwarz, 1 Jahrgefahren 50â¬ ink. Versand
- Flybikes New Mosca Stem, 45mm lang, mattschwarz, ein Dreivierteljahr gefahren 40â¬ ink. Versand

klick mich!


----------



## Stirni (21. Februar 2010)

FSA kurbel mit crmo achse 48 splines,schwarz
WethePeople Sleepless 2,1KG,21" TT,grün
Profile race crank mit titanachse+bolts,schwarz
Fit S3.5 20,5" TT raw oder wunschlackierung
Odyssey Race fork CS2 schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iManu (21. Februar 2010)

hörst du auf?

ich verkaufe einen subrosa pandora von 09 in 21".
der rahmen ist momentan halb raw und halb schwarz lackiert, kommt inkl. eines 19mm mid bb's, der hat eine kleine delle in der kettenstrebe, bilder in meinem album.
150 inkl. versand und des bb's


----------



## Stirni (21. Februar 2010)

nein es wird nur ein bisschen was geändert,weil ich geld brauche.das neue mobil wird umso toller.und weil noch schnee liegt und ich deswegen eh nicht fahre,kann ich auch alles verkaufen.


----------



## macmaegges (21. Februar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Twenty-Inch-Tzar...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2558ffd3d4

Twenty inch Sattel.  Chromo Rails 7 mm


----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo ich suche einen flachen Steuersatzdeckel für einen FSA Steuersatz.

Hier mal ein Bild damit ihr wisst welchen ich meine. Hoffe das reicht zum erkennen.






MfG InoX


----------



## paduleAlbstadt (21. Februar 2010)

hätte hier nen eastern grimreaper 2 rahmen von 2009 , in creme/himmelblau , 
20,5" oberrohr ,die kurbeln (eastern stealth) und die gabel stehen auch zum verkauf 
der rahmen hat minimalste gebrauchsspuren , wurde kaum gefahren ,nie gegrindet, inkl. dekorsatz , keine risse , dellen oder größere kratzer, inkl. steuersatz
im set mit den passenden kurbeln und innenlager  
preis 350 euro vhb 

versand müsste ich noch ablären
teile auch einzeln erhältlich , preis vhb


----------



## .nOx (23. Februar 2010)

Mosh Digital 3 Toploader
Limited Edition in Mahagony 

Der MÃ¤nnervorbau schlechthin, komplett neu und jungfrÃ¤ulich.

40â¬ ink


----------



## chiefwiggum (23. Februar 2010)

oha der sieht mal wirklich schick aus, hätte ich keinen vorbau oder geld übrig, würd ich mir den glatt zulegen..

suche übrigens immer noch: ein 25t kettenblatt, einen pivotal sattel, plastik pedale


----------



## derFisch (23. Februar 2010)

ich hätt hier noch einen eastern resurrection sprocket und nen odyssey senior 2 (das plastikding). falls interesse besteht werd ich mich mal um bilder kümmern.

edit: ich such übrigens auch plastikpedale, allerdings nur rechte seiten von den twisted. wär auch bereit ein linkes gegen ein rechtes zu tauschen oder so...


----------



## thommi00 (25. Februar 2010)

Verkaufe Fly Bikes Luna 20,4
140 â¬ VHB!


Bilder

Zustand wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, aber keine Risse und Beulen (Eine Kleine am CS).
6 Monate gefahren, Rest der Zeit gestanden.
Ist mir leider zu klein geworden und brauche jetzt einen grÃ¶Ãeren.
Vielleicht findet sich ja ein KÃ¤ufer der nicht so groÃ ist .

Mfg Thomas


----------



## CityTrial (28. Februar 2010)

Moin,

Suche Sattelstange oder auch ne Sattelkombo. Der Zustand ist mir relativ egal.

Angebote bitte per PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (2. März 2010)

Verkaufe:

Fit DLR Stem




Fit ECCD & Stütze




25t Tree Lite Sprocket




colony 711 Lenker




Odyssey Plastik Sitz


----------



## Corporation (2. März 2010)

Wieviel fürn vorbau und ody... Sattel?


----------



## Julian_175 (3. März 2010)

Felt Revolt XL für 100 wer will


----------



## oberschorsch (7. März 2010)

Bezugnehmend auf dieses Gesuch, ursprünglich eingestellt bei den Classic Bikes, suche ich einen Schaftvorbau mit Schaft-Durchmesser 21mm und 100-120mm Länge. Stahl wär schön, Alu nehm ich auch. Farbe egal, aber bitte keinen kaputten Glump. Angebote bitte per PN. Falls ich hier falsch bin, sagt mir bitte, wo ich was passendes finde. Danke!!!!!!


----------



## RISE (7. März 2010)

oberschorsch schrieb:


> Bezugnehmend auf dieses Gesuch, ursprünglich eingestellt bei den Classic Bikes, suche ich einen Schaftvorbau mit Schaft-Durchmesser 21mm und 100-120mm Länge. Stahl wär schön, Alu nehm ich auch. Farbe egal, aber bitte keinen kaputten Glump. Angebote bitte per PN. Falls ich hier falsch bin, sagt mir bitte, wo ich was passendes finde. Danke!!!!!!



Die Erfolgsaussichten sind da leider nicht sehr hoch, das bei BMX Rädern schon seit einigen Jahren 1 1/8" das Standardmaß des Schaftdurchmessers ist und es noch nie 120mm Vorbauten gab. Ich vermute du suchst im falschen Unterforum.


----------



## Stirni (7. März 2010)

alles zu verkaufen :

wethepeople sleepless 21"
fit s3.5 20,5"
odyssey race fork in schwarz
profile kurbel komplett ti
hollow ti achse für profile mini race hinten.


----------



## oberschorsch (8. März 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Ich vermute du suchst im falschen Unterforum.


 
Joa, das hab ich mir gedacht. Ein anderes Unterforum, wo ich denke, es könnte passen, gibt es leider nicht. Bei den Classic Bikes war ich ja schon. Die haben mich hier rüber geschickt. Schaftvorbauten sind ja schon länger nicht mehr Stand der Technik. Naja, werde mir wohl mal ne Reibahle besorgen und den Gabelschaft auf 22,2mm aufreiben.


----------



## wannabe (8. März 2010)

bei ebay wird oft son gedöns rausgehauen


----------



## Bike Lane (8. März 2010)

Verkaufe wiederum einiges im Bike Market: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/141435


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtacus (8. März 2010)

Drahtacus schrieb:


> rahmen: felt 20.5
> 
> Laufräder: vo. bulls
> hi. Odyssey Hazzard Casette
> ...




rest ist raus. rad noch da! falls wer interesse hat pn sonst schmeiss ich das ding in die bucht....


----------



## DJ_BMX (9. März 2010)

Suche:
Hinteres Laufrad: (Nabe, Felge und Speichen)

Soll was gescheites sein.
Farben: Chrom oder schwarze Felge, Nabe weiß und Speichen schwarz !

Haut ne pm rüber wenn ihr was haben solltet. 

gruß


----------



## lowrider89 (10. März 2010)

Verkaufe Proper LRS Bilder gibst da -----> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=254670


----------



## luuul (10. März 2010)

hi,

bietet jemand ein gebrauchtes BMX für ~150EUR an?

mfg


----------



## DJ_BMX (10. März 2010)

Was erwartest du von dem Rad fÃ¼r 150â¬ ?!


----------



## Moshcore (11. März 2010)

Ich hätte noch 1 Neue Titanachse 19 mm zu verkaufen für 59,90 Euro und TRP XL 950 Bremshebel auch Neu für 10.90 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (12. März 2010)

Stirni schrieb:


> alles zu verkaufen :
> 
> wethepeople sleepless 21"
> fit s3.5 20,5"
> ...



will keiner den tightesten shit der nördlichen Hemisphäre kaufen ?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. März 2010)

Suche: 

S&M 26" Pitchfork MTB Fork. Wer da was anzubieten hat, melden!


----------



## Spookeman (13. März 2010)

suche 
günstige lhd nabe 36 loch cassett 9er driver.
 alles anbieten


----------



## DJ_BMX (15. März 2010)

Suche Freunde.


Probiers mal bei Elite Partner.


----------



## bugxx (15. März 2010)




----------



## Stirni (15. März 2010)

DJ_BMX schrieb:


> Suche Freunde.



ausverkauft. kommt auch nixmehr nach.


----------



## -JONAS- (15. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe ein Wethepeople Dare Devile aus dem Jahre 2003.
Ich habe es letztes Jahr neu lackieren lassen (Kawasaki-Grün und Metallic Grau) und seit dem bin ich es nicht mehr viel gefahren.
Die VHB ist 145 Eur für das BMX und ich lege noch ein Helm dazu !  Am liebsten Selbstabholer..
Es hat keine Risse und keine Beulen, einzig ein paar kleine Lack "abplatzer"..
Mehr Bilder, Standort, etc. per PM...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=176477&d=1258652454

Das Bild ist direkt nach dem  Zusammenbauen entstanden, die Parts sind aber im moment noch die selben.. aktuelle Bilder gibts bei Interesse per PM..


Jonas


----------



## DJ_BMX (16. März 2010)

@ Rise. Dafür muss man doch 18 sein oder ? xD

Gibts schon ne Vorschau auf Freunde 2011 ?


----------



## luuul (16. März 2010)

löschen bitte


----------



## zoram (16. März 2010)

Moshcore schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch 1 Neue Titanachse 19 mm zu verkaufen für 59,90 Euro und TRP XL 950 Bremshebel auch Neu für 10.90 Euro



Hallo, ich hätte interesse an der Titanachse, sofern noch zu haben! 
Kannst du mir dann bitte noch Daten wie Länge und Gewicht durchgeben?!

Gruß und Dank 

Lukas

Edit: Dachte ich schreib ne pm, löschen bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luden (17. März 2010)

moin,

hätte hier noch ein wtp addict das eigentlich nurnoch rumsteht und dazu isses dann doch zu schade. 
ist das 2005er modell und obwohl es jetzt schon ein paar jahre auf dem buckel hat ist es quasi neuwertig weil es nie wirklich gefahren wurde. 
habs vor 2 jahren nochmal ein bißchen "modernisiert", sprich sandgestrahlt, anschließend klarlackiert und nen trendgerechten 8" lenker drangebaut.
ansonsten ist eigentlich nichts großartig verändert worden.
preislich dachte ich so an 200 vhb
bei interesse kann ich auch gern noch mehr bilder machen


----------



## -JONAS- (17. März 2010)

Hallo,


ich verkaufe ein Wethepeople Dare Devile aus dem Jahre 2003.
Ich habe es letztes Jahr neu lackieren lassen (Kawasaki-Grün und Metallic Grau) und seit dem bin ich es nicht mehr viel gefahren.
Die VHB ist 145 Eur für das BMX und ich lege noch ein Helm dazu ! Am liebsten Selbstabholer..
Es hat keine Risse und keine Beulen, einzig ein paar kleine Lack "abplatzer"..
Standort, etc. per PM...


Hier mal aktuelle Bilder von dem BMX (mehr Detail-Bilder von den Kratzern, etc. sind im Foto-Album) :

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/596686

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/596685


P.S.: Ich konnte meinen ersten Beitrag nicht mehr editieren, deshalb ein neuer...

mfg


----------



## Last_Rider (17. März 2010)

Rahmen:MacNeil BIBI 2008
Gabel:WETHEPEOPLE Excalibur
Lenker:MacNeil XLT
Vorbau:FIT DLR Stem
Kurbel:FSA Nasty Boy

Kette:KMC Kool Chain Super light Nano coated white
Kettenblatt:Knew Butterfly 27 T

Sattel:MacNeil S.L. Kevlar Pivotal
Sattelstange:MacNeil Stump Pivotal
Sattelklemme:Snafu Conrad Lite Clamp

Bremserimo E-Brake
Bremshebel:Odyssey Monolever Medium
Bremskabel:Odyssey
Bremsbacken:Cool Stop

Pedale:Salt Industrielager
Griffe:ODI Longneck
Barends:ODI

Hinterrad:
Felge:Odyssey Hazard Lite Chrom
Nabe:TWENTY Driving Cassette Hub 10 T
Reifen:FlyBikes Ruben 2.0
Schlauch:Lafinca

Vorderrad:
Felge:Odyssey Hazard Lite White
Nabe: Demolition Mary-Kate
Reifen:KHE Premium Mac 2 Street
Schlauch:Lafinca

ca. 10,5 kg


----------



## DJ_BMX (17. März 2010)

Preis Preis Preis ?!


----------



## Last_Rider (18. März 2010)

DJ_BMX schrieb:


> Preis Preis Preis ?!



Schlag was vor


----------



## DJ_BMX (18. März 2010)

Weiß ned sag mal an. 
Ist halt nur aus Interesse ^^


----------



## RISE (18. März 2010)

Aufwendige Preisverhandlungen dieser Art können dann auch am besten per PM besprochen werden.


----------



## Corporation (18. März 2010)

wills aber auch wissen was er will fürs radl!


----------



## DJ_BMX (18. März 2010)

@ Rise. Preis sollte eig. unter dem Bild stehen. 
Dann kommen solche Spammereien nicht vor. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (18. März 2010)

Da stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## Last_Rider (19. März 2010)

Also nachdem ich mich mal durchs Forum geklickt habe und Preise abgeglichen habe stelle ich das BMX, da es in einem super Zustand und mit besten Teilen bestückt ist, für 720  VHB rein.
Ich lege noch ein paar Schienbeinschoner (Fuse Pro Tailwhip) und ein Paar ungetragene Knieschoner (ebenfalls Fuse) und ein Paar selten getragene Bicycle Union Handschuhe (Love/Hate) obendrauf. 






Weitere Anfragen bitte per PN.


----------



## Last_Rider (19. März 2010)

Desweiteren verkaufe ich....

http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/1688/007to.jpg

eine ungekürzte Snafu Buttfork in Matt-Schwarz,






einen zweimal gefahrenen Demolition Sattel,
eine gekürzte Snafu J-Bar Sattelstütze in Rot






und einen Metal Bikes Dagger Rahmen in Weinrot mit einem MONSTA Steuersatz und einem gut erhaltenem Lager.

Anfragen und Preisvorschläge bitte als PN.


----------



## Martinkunze (20. März 2010)

VERKAUFE ODYSSEY Hazard Cassette Rear Wheel (with Cog Driver), in neuwertigem Zustand.
Habe es nur 3 mal gefahren. Dabei ist ein Schlauch und ein Profil von Maxxis ( Holy Rollers)


- Hub: Cassette 14mm in black
- Rim: Hazard Lite in chrom
- mit austauschbaren Ritzelringen,(12T dabei) 
- Gewicht: 1340g

Wer Interesse hat bitte eine Mail mit Preisvoschlag an : [email protected]


----------



## Stirni (20. März 2010)

Stirni schrieb:


> alles zu verkaufen :
> 
> wethepeople sleepless 21"
> fit s3.5 20,5"
> ...



profile& racefork nichtmehr,rest bitte kaufen


----------



## Trailbauer (20. März 2010)

Verkaufe eine "The Shadow Conspiracy - Interlock V2 Halflink-Kette" -> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/256062/cat/500




und noch eine Specialized Fuse Kurbel mit Euro BB Lager und WETHEPEOPLE Surpreme Sprocket 25T -> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/255660/cat/500




Angebote per PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ch4rMiN (21. März 2010)

- Macneil Light Pegs (kaum benutzt)
http://img195.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img0211hd.jpg

- Revenge Pinner Reifen (nur 3 mal gefahren !)





- Proper Sattelklemme





- Shadow Interlock Chain Kette





- LRS : Proper Nabe, Odyssey 7-KA Felge, FOM Speichen, Salt Felgenband, frisch zentriert.
HR: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



VR: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bei Interesse bitte PM mit Preisvorstellung an mich 
Alle parts (bis auf den Pinner&die Pegs) wurden ca. ein 3/4 Jahre gefahren.


----------



## DJ_BMX (21. März 2010)

EDIT: Jetzt schon.


----------



## Ch4rMiN (21. März 2010)

sollten jetzt gehen, habs direkt geändert... sry


----------



## Nothing85 (21. März 2010)

Hallo...
vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen...?
und zwar weiß ich nicht ganz wo ich das bike preislich einsortieren soll...!
meine Frage....

Was würdet ihr max dafür geben...?


p.s. is nicht meins....bin nur auf der suche nach schnäpchen!^^


----------



## holmar (21. März 2010)

falsches forum?


----------



## RISE (21. März 2010)

HÃ¶chstens 15â¬, denn BMX fahren kann man damit nicht.


----------



## DJ_BMX (21. März 2010)

Ja Rise hat vollkommen recht.


----------



## ChristophK (22. März 2010)

*VERKAUFE*


Salt/Wellgo Plattformpedalen industriegelagert und nur am cruiser gefahren. 2 pins sind verlorengegangen, aber nur "herausgefallen". wenn ich noch madenschrauben finde, setze ich neue rein. 25 VHB






dann habe ich hier noch neue primo griffe
6 VHB oder so...






Primo Lenker 7,5" hoch 25 VHB






Primo Hula Hoop Felge 48L läuft gerade, aber die Chromschicht ist schon ziemlich fertig 12 VHB







Alle Preise verhandelbar.


----------



## Maddes_W (23. März 2010)

Hallo!

Tut zwar echt weh aber eins muss weg und da ich nÃ¤chstes Semester wohl nicht die Zeit haben werde, hab ich mich fÃ¼rs Kinderrad entschieden. 










Frame: PP Deathtrap 21"
Bars: Mad Max, insg. 4cm kÃ¼rzer
Stem: eclat Hannibal
Forks: Colony Official v3
Headset: WTP
Grips: Animal
Bar Ends: Fly

Seat: Animal
Seat Post: ne StÃ¼tze halt

Cranks: Royal 175mm
Sprocket: 27t Pimp
Chain: KMC 
Pedals: Surge Alloy

Front Wheel:
Rim: Fly Cross
Spokes: 0815
Hub: Rant
Tire: 2.25 Aitken

Back Wheel:
Rim: Fly Cross
Spokes: 0815
Hub: Rant 10t
Tire: 2.25 Aitken

Pegs: WTP
Guards: beide Shadow

Sitz, Vorbau und Gummis sind fast neu. Kurbel ist original Lack, also auch super Zustand. Alles tiptop, bis auf der schwarze Lack vorne an der Gabel, das ist nur eine Schicht, aber Dose Lack gÃ¤bs noch dabei 
Detailbilder bitte einfach fragen.

Wollte es erstmal komplett versuchen, wer Interesse an Teilen hat kanns aber auch schon gerne anmelden.

700â¬ VHB erscheint mir als fair


Die Tage kommen noch paar Sachen nach. Kink Sattel, Rotorset (M2, Snafu, London), Fly Bremse und Kleinzeugs halt (alles schwarz).

GruÃ
Matze 

Vlt noch paar Details:
Driver ist 10t
Salt Cup MidBB sind ebenfalls neu
Der Hannibal und der Sattel haben nicht eine einzige Macke
Vordere Felge ist gut schwarz gelackt
TT ist 21"


----------



## RISE (23. März 2010)

Wenn du das Geld nicht dringend brauchst, behalt es lieber. Ich bin auch seit Anfang Dezember nicht mehr gefahren, aber ganz ohne Rad ist Mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (23. März 2010)

interesse an felgen&kettenblatt


----------



## DJ_BMX (23. März 2010)

Boah ich dachte es istn Kumpel von mir der auch studiert und sein Rad sieht auch wie das da aus.

Immer wieder schade sein Rad herzugeben.
Aber ich würde wie RISE schon sagte, das Rad bicht hergeben wenn du das Geld nicht unbedingt brauchst. Es macht meiner Meinung mehr Spaß wenn du eine Ewigkeit nicht gefahren bist.


----------



## Maddes_W (23. März 2010)

Ich spiel Basketball, mach Kraftsport, hab nen Freerider, nen Rennrad und das BMX...ach ja und ich studier noch nebenbei...
Das wird zeitlich einfach nix und zum rumstehen ist es zu schaden, soll bewegt werdne und nicht einstauben


----------



## lennarth (23. März 2010)

interesse am vorbau.


----------



## Dnoizer (23. März 2010)

Hab nen Eastern Bikes Ace of Spades Rahmen abzugeben.
TT ist 20.7 und wiegen tut der Freund 2,2kg.
Gyro-Tabs und Bremssockel sind schraubbar.
Hat zwar einige Kratzer in der Oberfläche, aber keine
Dellen oder Risse.
Bei Interesse hätte ich auch noch die passenden Mid BB's von
Shadow hier und sind gerade mal 2 Wochen alt.


----------



## Trailbauer (25. März 2010)

WeThePeople Supreme Sprocket 25T
25


----------



## luuul (26. März 2010)

hi

ich suche eine günstige Kurbel für mein Wethepeople Addict.

Gibts bei BMX Kurbeln irgendwelche spezifikationen die ich noch angeben muss?
Hatte vorher ne Salt Kurbel dran.

MfG


----------



## DJ_BMX (26. März 2010)

Kannst ja auch ne einteilige nehmen.


----------



## lennarth (26. März 2010)

kannst es auch lassen.
du brauchst ne 19mm achse.der rest ist woscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1x (28. März 2010)

Back Wheel:
Rim: Fly Cross
Spokes: 0815
Hub: Rant 10t
Tire: 2.25 Aitken




Was stellste dir so vor?


----------



## DJ_BMX (28. März 2010)

man1x schrieb:


> Back Wheel:
> Rim: Fly Cross
> Spokes: 0815
> Hub: Rant 10t
> ...



Ein Bild.


----------



## man1x (28. März 2010)

DJ_BMX schrieb:


> Ein Bild.



Hät vllt dazuschreiben sollen, dass es ne Anfrage an Maddes_W is...


----------



## bugxx (29. März 2010)

suche Pivot Sattel und Stütze in schwarz


----------



## Ch4rMiN (29. März 2010)

Ch4rMiN schrieb:


> - Macneil Light Pegs (kaum benutzt)
> http://img195.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img0211hd.jpg
> 
> - Revenge Pinner Reifen (nur 3 mal gefahren !)
> ...



Pegs und Laufräder sind weg, rest ist noch zu haben


----------



## Stirni (29. März 2010)

Stirni schrieb:


> alles zu verkaufen :
> 
> fit s3.5 20,5"
> hollow ti achse für profile mini hinten.




Sind noch zu haben!!! fit s3.5 für 180 und achse für 60!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddes_W (30. März 2010)

Die schwarze Todesfalle oben ist mit allem drum und dran komplett weggegangen.


----------



## .nOx (31. März 2010)

Das Update kommt hier.

1. Sputnic Satelite Rahmen
- 20.75" TT
- 13.75" CS
- Brakemounts
- echt 2,186 kg 
- raw

Preis: 90â¬ ink Versand






2. Odyssey Race Gabel
- 10mm
- integrierter Konus
- unter 900g
- schwarz

Preis: 65â¬ ink Versand






3. Profile Vr-Nabe
- Profile Mini Nabe (10mm)
- wurde letzte Woche erst geÃ¶ffnet und gereinigt
- Naben sind schwarz lackiert worden (vorher gold)

Preis: 60â¬ ink Versand






4. WTP Royal Kurbel
- guter Zustand
- schwarz

Preis: 65â¬ ink Versand






Odyssey Monolever Medium
- richtig

Preis: 12â¬ ink Versand






2x Schwalbe Light SchlÃ¤uche
- neu & unverbaut

Preis: 10â¬


----------



## framus666 (1. April 2010)

biete schwinn super stock II.
ca. 10 jahre alt, top zustand. chrom ist perfekt.
nur ein paar normale kratzer an pedalen und bremshebeln.
preis: macht mir ein faires angebot
hoffe das klappt jetzt mit dem bild










http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/a0wt-2-jpg.html


----------



## .nOx (1. April 2010)

Rahmen und Kurbel sind weg.


----------



## Zoo-trialer (1. April 2010)

Suche gutes BMX für Dirtjumps/Pumptrack für möglichst wenig Euronen.
Angebote bitte PN.


----------



## Martinkunze (6. April 2010)

VERKAUFE ODYSSEY Hazard Cassette Rear Wheel (with Cog Driver), in neuwertigem Zustand.
Habe es nur 3 mal gefahren. Dabei ist ein Schlauch und ein Profil von Maxxis ( Holy Rollers)


- Hub: Cassette 14mm in black
- Rim: Hazard Lite in chrom
- mit austauschbaren Ritzelringen,(12T dabei) 
- Gewicht: 1340g
- Neupreis 189,-

Wer Interesse hat bitte eine Mail mit Preisvoschlag an : [email protected]


----------



## Moshcore (9. April 2010)

Ich habe zu verkaufen

Midsize BB Lager NEU für 9.90 Euro von Salt
Titanachse 19 mm NEU für 59,90 Euro
TRP XL950 Bremshebel in schwarz NEU 10,90 Euro
Halflink Kette Light in gold für 12,90 Euro


----------



## WSKRCH (9. April 2010)

sind bei den lager auch die ganzen spacer ?


----------



## Moshcore (9. April 2010)

Ja es ist alles dabei.


----------



## coaster (10. April 2010)

Falls jemand ein Top of the line lxtra leichtes newschool Chimera, Odyssey, St Martin Flatland bike braucht, bitte Pm. Kann hier keine Bilder posten. Bin anscheinend zu blöd dazu...Alles Sealed Bearing. 9 Kg .Bmw Lack. (Chimera 19- 13,5 Rahmen, Odyssey  new Flatware Gabel, A Bad Thing Sattel und Post neu). Alles mit Rechnung wegen der Restgarantie!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (10. April 2010)

Keine Mängel, verkaufe es nur weil ich wieder Trial fahren will und dazu ein neues Rad brauche. Würde evtl auch tauschen....


----------



## .nOx (11. April 2010)

1. Profile Mini Vr-Nabe

- letztens erst geÃ¶ffnet und gesÃ¤ubert
- schwarz lackiert (vorher gold)
- lÃ¤uft total sauber und rund

Preis: 60â¬ ink Versand






2. alter DDR Diamant Fixie/Singlespeed Rahmen-Set

- gemuffter Stahlrahmen
- sauber gecleant
- schÃ¶n lackiert (ok, ist Geschmacksache)
- Rost frei
- 56cm RahmenhÃ¶he
- Gabel, 1" Vorbau, SattelstÃ¼tze, Innenlager und neuer Sillgey Works 1'' Threaded Steuersatz (NP war 35â¬) sind dabei.

Preis: 75â¬ ink









3. Cinelli Rennlenker

- aus Aluminium 
- 42cm breit
- es sind Klebereste vom Lenkerband vorhanden

Preis: 14â¬ ink






4. Tree Bike Co. Epic Shirt

- neu & ungetragen
- auf American Apparel Shirt gedruckt
- GrÃ¶Ãe: M

Preis: 15â¬ ink






5. Death Pedal Shredder Shirt

- neu & ungetragen
- limited Edition, fresh aus Ami-Land!
- gedruckt mit 3M reflective paint
- ohne Blitz ist der Aufdruck DunkelgrÃ¼n
- auf American Apparel Shirt gedruckt
- GrÃ¶Ãe: M

Preis: 20â¬ ink






6. Vans J-Lay Flannel

- neu & ungetragen
- GrÃ¶Ãe: M

Preis: 35â¬ ink






7. Vans "schieÃ mich tot" Hemd

- sehr wenig getragen
- Farbe kommt ein wenig schrill auf dem Bild
- GrÃ¶Ãe: Slim Fit L

Preis: 30â¬ ink






8. Odyssey Monolever Medium

- paar Kratzer, sonst guter Zustand

Preis: 12â¬ ink


----------



## RISE (11. April 2010)

Was für n Klemmaß hat n der Cinelli?


----------



## .nOx (11. April 2010)

26mm


----------



## coaster (12. April 2010)

Flatware Gabel mit 16 mm Vorlauf. Neuwertig. Neues Modell. Schmal und leicht. NP. 139 Euro. VB 99.
Laufrad V: Wtp SB Pi chrom mit chromen Speichen und Sun Felge. 100 % in Ordnung. Keine Schläge oder 8er. VB60 Euro
Laufrad H: Sun Felge mit Taska U free Freecoaster SB. 10 mm Achse. Funktioniert 100 %tig. VB 99.


----------



## coaster (12. April 2010)

Gusset Vorbau zu verkaufen. Colt, 45 mm reach. Schwarz - Kupfer, neues Klemmsystem. ca 260 Gramm. 40 Euro. 1 Monat alt.


----------



## Trailbauer (13. April 2010)

Verkaufe eine "The Shadow Conspiracy - Interlock V2 Halflink-Kette" -> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=264377

20


----------



## MTXR (16. April 2010)

SUCHE :

Bmx Rahmen 
-20,75 - 21 "
-maximal 2,3 Kilo
-Lackierung egal

Verkaufe: 

Proper TTL v2 21,2" in transculent black mit ein paar Kratzern


----------



## stingbuddy (20. April 2010)

hallo,
hätte ein kuwahara laserlite pro (knapp 1 jahr alt) zu verkaufen. bei interesse pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fos91 (20. April 2010)

Irgendwelche gehackte Hardware gehört hier nicht her!


----------



## stingbuddy (20. April 2010)

fos91 schrieb:


> Irgendwelche gehackte Hardware gehört hier nicht her!


????


----------



## RISE (20. April 2010)

Portable Gamekonsolen, die so manipuliert sind, dass man sich Spiele nicht kauft sondern runterlädt. 

Irgendwo gibt es in einem Verkaufsthread, der sich eigentlich um BMX dreht, auch thematische Grenzen, ganz besonders in diesem Fall.


----------



## stingbuddy (20. April 2010)

dachte das war auf mich bezogen....
besser wäre es, wenn bestimmte aussagen zitiert werden, damit sich diejenigen auch auskennen wer gemeint ist.


----------



## fos91 (20. April 2010)

die konsolle ist nicht manipuliert sonder es ist ein neues betriebssystem draufgespielt was völlig legal und rechtens ist (das runterladen der spiele natürlich nicht) 
klar ist es hier ein bmx verkaufsforum aber ich glaube auch hier giebt es menschen die interesse an sowas haben und sie vlld kaufen oder gegen teile tauschen möchten


----------



## DJ_BMX (21. April 2010)

Du kannst dir wohl denken, dass man in einem BMX Verkaufsthread nur Teile von Kinderrädern, (rahmen, Gabeleln. Kabeldreicke,...) Oder Kompletträder ab und zu mal Kleidung zum Verkauf angeboten werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bOng (21. April 2010)

Suche BMX Cruiser Lenker, Höhe ca 18cm, Breite mindestens 66cm, am liebsten fürn schmalen Taler was Gebrauchtes, muss auch nichts tolles sein.


----------



## honi__ (23. April 2010)

teile zu verkaufen:

1 mal Umf checkered dirt sattel mit stange sattel wie neu 15 euro +versand rotor kabel oben 32cm oryg weiss 5 euro





1 mal Khe mac 2 dirt weiss 90% 10 euro+versand




2mal odyssey path 2.1 neu  25 euro +versand




2 mal maxxis holly roller 1.9und 2.2 80%  20 euro +versand





bei interesse pn

gruss honi


----------



## Moshcore (28. April 2010)

Odyssey P Lyte 2,1 Reifen NEU für 20 Euro
Flybikes Ruben Griff braun NEU 7 Euro
Halflink Kette gold NEU 12,90 Euro
19 mm Titanachse NEU 59,90 Euro
Moshcore Light Pedals 344 gr. NEU 69,90 Euro
TRP XL950 Bremshebel schwarz NEU 10,90 Euro
Salt Kettennieter NEU 14 Euro
Salt Midsize BB 19 mm 9.90 Euro NEU

Bei Interesse einfach PN schreiben.


----------



## Tribal84 (28. April 2010)

Verkaufe :

Animal Edwin Grips in Schwarz nagelneu nur ausgepackt :

6 euro + versand

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Griffe/Animal-Edwin-Grips-BMX-Griffe::14894.html

Mankind Globe Slim Sattel in Schwarz  nagelneu nur ausgepackt :

18  + versand

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/BMX/BMX-Sattel/Mankind-Globe-Slim-Sattel::15334.html

Gusset PIMP  20x2.1 nagelneu kein meter gefahren 

10 + versand

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...t-Pimp-Freestyle-20-BMX-Reifen-21::14163.html


----------



## RISE (28. April 2010)

HÃ¤tte eine Cheap Monday abzugeben, Modell Tight, very light black (=grau, sehr Ã¤hnlich der 45min). GrÃ¶Ãe ist W29/L32, fÃ¤llt aber etwa eine Nummer weiter aus. 
Ist erst zwei Monate alt und wechselt fÃ¼r 30â¬ den Besitzer, Ã¼ber die Versandkosten kann man sich unterhalten.

Bilder oder MaÃe bei Interesse.


----------



## Stirni (29. April 2010)

rise hau mal bitte bilder rüber per pm oder hier oder sowas. hab interesse!




verkaufe:
Hier eine Hollow Ti-achse für die Profile mini! 14mm incl. muttern und aller spacer! neupreis sind 190,hier kriegt ihr sie für 60incl!






Ein schwarzer Kurbelarm einer Profile Kurbel. Für 19mm Achsen und 175mm lang! Mit Kettenblatt-Gewinde!
da ich nicht weiß,was ich dafür so verlangen kann,aber ich denke mal 35 incl. versand sind ok.


----------



## Dr. Dirt (3. Mai 2010)

225â¬ zzgl. Versand
WTP Addict aus dem Jahre 2006, erneuerte wurden: 
Lenker - S&M Grand Slam
Sattel
Pedale

RÃ¤der gehÃ¶ren mal wieder zentriert, laufen aber auch so noch sehr gut, 2 kleine Dellen im Rahmen. Bei Interesse -> PN


----------



## mainfluffy (3. Mai 2010)

Proper Vorderrad Nabe mit Bolts.NP:70â¬ 3 Wochen alt.kaum gefahren.
Allerallerbester zustand,wie neu!
wÃ¼rde mir 55â¬ vorstellen VHB

Proper Hinterrad Casetten Nabe Mit bolts:NP:180â¬ Auch genielaer Zustand!Nur auf den Bolt sind kleine Kratzer vom MaulschlÃ¼ssel 
WÃ¼rde mir so 135â¬ vorstelle.VHB

fÃ¼r bilder anschreiben!

Ich kann euch erstmal nicht 100% zustimmen ,weil ich erstmal gucken muss, wieviel ich dann noch fÃ¼r neue naben + pegs zahlen mÃ¼sste.(brauche auch zustimmung von eltern ,wegen Geld und so. )


----------



## Lukas87 (4. Mai 2010)

Suche einen 8.3 " hohen Lenker. Farbe egal darf aber nicht verbogen sein und keine Dellen/Risse haben.

Dann verkauf ich noch 

Einen KHE Equilibrium Rahmen (Flatland) inklusive 19mm EuroBB 90 







Und eine KHE Tanaka LT 35


----------



## Fahrradjunge (4. Mai 2010)

süß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muchacho (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

habe mir vor 2 Wochen etwas überstürzt ein BMX zugelegt. Aber das ist einfach ein Rad zu viel bei zu wenig Zeit. Das Rad habe ich in einem BMX-Shop gebraucht gekauft. Laut Ladenbesitzer wurde der Rahmen 2008 gekauft und nur eine Saison gefahren. 

Ausstattung:

FlyBikes Pantera II Rahmen
So, nur ohne Aufkleber
Odyssey Gabel mit 14mm Aufaller und Bremssockeln
Kinkbike Steuersatz
Vorbau frontload, Marke unbekannt
KHE Cirrus Lenker
Deluxe Griffe
Diatech Dirty Harry Bremsgriff
Kurbel FSA 48Feinverzahnung (X-Drive)
Kettenblatt 28 Zähne, Marke unbekannt
Odyssey Evolver Brake
VR: TX Quando 14mm Achse, 36H Macneil Felge, Demolition Baja Reifen 2.1"
HR: Odyssey Hazard Kasettennabe, 48 H Demolition Zero Felge, Maxxis M-Tread Reifen 2.1

Der Rahmen hat keine Beschädigungen( Beulen) nur an der Kettenstrebe ist der Lack durch die Kette verkratzt. Sonst einzelne oberflächliche Kratzer.















450 incl. Versand


----------



## .nOx (4. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mal meinen Schuhschrank ausgerÃ¤umt und gebe einige Paar weg.
Alle Schuhe sind in einem neuen bis guten Zustand und stinken nicht.

Alle Preise ink 4â¬ versicherten Versand, die Brille ist davon ausgenommen und wird nur mit anderen Teilen verschickt.

1. Vans Era Suede 

- GrÃ¶Ãe: US 9
- neu & ungetragen (gestern angekommen)
- NP: 69â¬

Preis: 54â¬





2. Duffs

- GrÃ¶Ãe: US 10.5
- guter Zustand
- sehr griffige Sohle
- gut gepolstert

Preis: 19â¬






3. Nike

- GrÃ¶Ãe: US 10
- nur "normal" getragen

Preis: 19â¬









4. Lotek

- GrÃ¶Ãe: US 10
- gefÃ¤rbt (hÃ¤lt sehr gut)
- Sohle hat noch sehr viel Profil
- Innen an den Versen aufgerieben

Preis: 19â¬









5. Supra

- GrÃ¶Ãe: US 10.5
- neuwertig (einmal getragen)
- KlettverschlÃ¼Ãe, ErsatzbÃ¤nder und Karton sind dabei

Preis: 39â¬






6. Pony

- GrÃ¶Ãe: US 10
- kaum getragen (neuwertig)

Preis: 24â¬


----------



## Trailst4R (4. Mai 2010)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Verkaufe:
> 
> Fit ECCD
> 
> ...



ECCD, Tree Sprocket und der ody sind noch da!

dazu kommt noch ein mosh vorbau in der mahagoni lackierung:

nur anderthalb monate am rad gehabt, wie neu!

http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/7332/dscf0011p.jpg

ich will den vorbau nur verkaufen, keine tauschaktionen.

grüße


----------



## Corporation (5. Mai 2010)

was stellst ud dir für den vorbau vor?


----------



## luuul (5. Mai 2010)

Hat wer ein günstiges Kettenblatt für ne Saltkurbel mit.. ~25 bis 30 Zähnen? Irgendwas in der Richtung.

mfg


----------



## Trailst4R (5. Mai 2010)

semmel007007 schrieb:


> was stellst ud dir für den vorbau vor?



39inklusive Versand.
(also 35nur für den Vorbau, 4euro fürs post päckchen)


----------



## phiniut (5. Mai 2010)

verkaufe

- Dk Alpha Vorbau braun (53mm) 35 inkl. Versand

- Shadow Slim Seat braune Stickerei 20 inkl. Versand


----------



## muchacho (6. Mai 2010)

Preisupdate für das flybikes pantera II

[alter Preis:450 incl. Versand] 

Neuer Preis:370 incl. Versand


----------



## bomberxxx (7. Mai 2010)

Verkaufe PROPER Proclaimer Rahmen mit 19 mm Lager, wie auf dem Bild. Die Bremssockeln wurden abgesägt. Der Rahmen würde ca. 3 Monate gefahren.
Preis: 130

Bei Interesse bitte ne pm schicken oder in icq - 586694998

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/270151/cat/10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinkunze (7. Mai 2010)

VERKAUFE ODYSSEY HINTERRAD ( Hazard Cassette Rear Wheel with Cog Driver), in neuwertigem Zustand.
Habe es nur 3 mal gefahren. Dabei ist ein Schlauch und ein Profil von Maxxis ( Holy Rollers)


- Hub: Cassette 14mm in black
- Rim: Hazard Lite in chrom
- mit austauschbaren Ritzelringen,(12T dabei) 
- Gewicht: 1340g
- Neupreis 189,-

Wer Interesse hat bitte eine Mail mit Preisvoschlag an : [email protected]


----------



## Spookeman (7. Mai 2010)

suche
komplett-rad 
soll:
21"tt oder mehr
bremssockel
und nich mehr als 200 
alles anbieten thx forward


----------



## retrogott (9. Mai 2010)

United Squad 8", ungekÃ¼rzt, Chrom.
Hat Kratzer an den Ã¼blichen Stellen. (Bei den Griffen)
Das eine da sind Reste vom Sticker, werd ich aber abmachen vorm Versand 
Leider sieht der Lenker durch den Regen Ã¼bel zerkrazt aus.
Mache gerne noch Detailbilder, aber hat gerade geregnet desswegen wollte ich nicht so lange drauÃen verweilen 
50â¬ VHB




Attila Frontin, schwarz
Auf den Bildern siehts wieder derbe zerkratzt aus, ich mach morgen nochmal schÃ¶ne Bilder.
Ich glaube den gibts net mehr in Deutschland den Vorbau, hab ihn zumindestens nicht gefunden als ich nach dem aktuellen Preis geschaut habe.
50â¬ VHB













*Und suchen tu ich auch noch was*

- 4pc Lenker. Farbe egal. 8"
- 2x Animal ASM-R  in 2,1


----------



## lepierre (10. Mai 2010)

Verkaufe mein BMX

rahmen: Hoffman Bikes Mantra 20.75"
lenker:   Proper TTXL
vorbau:  Odyssey Elementary V3
VR:       Salt Aero
HR:       Sun Big City Rim Chrom / KHE "die Hure" / KHE Flexy spokes
Bereifung:  Vorn: KHE MAC2 Dirt Faltbar / Hinten: KHE MAC2 Street Faltbar
Kurbel: Odyssey Twombolt
kettenblatt: weiss ich gerade nicht aus dem kopf
Uebersetzung: 28/9
Bremse: rear only, Odyssey EVO II, Odyssey Monolever trigger
griffe: FITbikes
sattel und pedale: Odyssey Chameleon, wird in UV licht pink
Gabel: odyssey (?)

Preis: VHB, keine ahnung, muss weg!

mehr bilder in meiner gallery


----------



## Prunni (10. Mai 2010)

Fly-Bikes Luna 20.6" olive grün mit 19mm Wethepeople Lagern.







Sunday Forumph Lenker 8" schwarz nicht gekürzt und Original Lack.







Eastern Ultra light Lenker 7,5" schwarz nicht gekürzt und ebenfalls noch Original Lack.







Gruß Prunni


----------



## King Jens one (18. Mai 2010)

Ich verkaufe mein BMX es handelt sich hierbei um ein

Rahmen: Flybikes Luna 21" mattschwarz
Gabel: Flybikes Tierra Fork
Lenker: WTP Mad Max 8,7" hoch 29"breit
Vorbau: Flybikes Potencia
Kurbel: Odyssey Wombold 175mm
Kettenblatt: Fit Bikes D.L Spockets 28t
Kette: Shadow Interloc schwarz
Pedalen: Salt SB
Sattel: Simpel Front Row Embossed Pivotal-Seat
Stütze: United Pivotal
VR: G-Sport Marmoset Nabe Odyssey 7KA Felge 36L Flybikes Alcentera Reifen 20x2,25
HR: Profile Mini Cassette 10t Odyssey Hazard lite 36L Flybikes Alcentera Reifen 20x2,1
Gewicht: 10,8kg

ich verkaufe es Brakeless, die Brakemounts sind schraubbar. ich verkauf mein Rad weil ich Geld für ein Umzug brauche, preislich habe ich mir 750,-VHB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommi00 (18. Mai 2010)

Heyho, verkaufe meine Komplette Bremse und ein MTB Laufrad.

Bremshebel,Bremse und Kabel sind nur einen Tag gefahren.


Tektro Bremse (NP 10)
Tektro Kabeldreieck (enteloxiert)
Odyssey Slim by Four Clear Bremsklötze (NP 7,95)
Odyssey Linear Cable (100cm) (NP 8,50)
Dia-Comp Tech 77 (NP 15)
http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=yKgfn5So

29 inkl.



Dazu verkaufe ich noch ein MTB Laufrad
Veltec DH Nabe in Elox Rot mit Schnellspanner, kann auf Steckachse umgerüstet werden
Sun Ringle Doubletrack
NP war als ich es gekauft hatte 200 .
http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=9aRzDGUZ

60 inkl.


----------



## sunjah (20. Mai 2010)

FBM The Joint in purple haze

was meint ihr kann ich dafür verlangen?
bin am überlegen ob ich es verkaufe weil ich nicht mehr fahren darf..knorpelschaden im knie  in beiden..
bin noch nicht sicher ob ich es an die wand hänge oder abgebe?


----------



## sunjah (20. Mai 2010)

ach ja der rahmen ist 21"..


----------



## MiGa (21. Mai 2010)

Servus!

Ich möchte mein dirt-bike verkaufen.
Es handelt sich um ein wenig gefahrenes poison-taxin (2004er). 
dirtjump ist nicht mein Ding und viel Zeit hatte ich auch nicht, das Teil steht eigentlich nur im Keller rum. 
Hab mir jetzt nen TUES bestellt !!!
Einzelheiten zum Rad und Bilder folgen noch.
Bei Intresse meldet euch einfach mal bei mir!

ride on

Micha


----------



## RISE (21. Mai 2010)

Gute Entscheidung, aber mit der Verkaufsanzeige bist du hier falsch.


----------



## alli333i (23. Mai 2010)

sers!

suche ein günstiges bmx. (unteer 100 wär geil )

was dran sein mus: 

rahmen
gabel
lenker
griffe wären schön 
antrieb (kurbeln, pedale, kette, ritzel....)
felgen+reifen

bremsen müssen nicht vorhanden sein 

pegs wären super aber nicht notwendig



das wars erstmal wenn ich was vergessen hab trag ichs nach

gruß!


----------



## honi__ (23. Mai 2010)

servus 

laufradsatz von meim bike va/ha 14mm achsen   va 36l alex supra elite rims hinten 48 l alex supra elite rims odyssey freilauf 13 t gewicht va 1100g ha 1300g naben koi ahnung alles in bestem zustand nicht verbogen krumm sonstiges ca 4-5 monate alt





50 eur0 +versand

gruss honi


----------



## -Dave- (23. Mai 2010)

MTB-Teile gehören in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## boncurry (25. Mai 2010)

hey ho 
suche neuen rahmen: sollte ein sunday sein (ja ich hab den im bikemarkt schon gesehn) 
und evtl ne pegtaugliche gabel, sollte aber beides nicht übertrieben teuer sein 
rahmen hat vorrang ! 
lg


----------



## bastyhlidorf (28. Mai 2010)

odyssey dirt fork
odyssey pro ramp fork
beide haben noch die lebenslange garantie(mit schein)
schreib mich an wenn du interesse hast  mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slamthecoke (1. Juni 2010)

JOU
hett das hier im angebot :
Rahmen,Kurbel,Vorderrad,Steuersatz,Kettenblatt sind so gut wie NEU!!!

Rahmen: United Alex V Blau (NP:330)
Steuersatz: Colony (NP: 25)
Vorderrad: Demolition Zero Felge ; Nabe :Simpel (NP:180) weiß
Kurbel: Premium (NP:114)weiß
Kettenblatt:WTP(NP:50) weiß
Lenker: WTP (NP:?)
Griffe: Hoffman bikes
Steuersatz : NICE
.
.
.

fragen bitte an : [email protected]
Preis : Bestes Angebot 
das bmx ist in einem guten bis sehr gutem Zustand!!!
_______________________________


----------



## -Dave- (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo 

Ich suche:

XTR carbon Schaltwerk
XTR Trigger
XTR Umwerfer

Alles 970 und allses zusammen

Gruß David


----------



## Fahrradjunge (1. Juni 2010)

idiot -.-


----------



## Fahrradjunge (1. Juni 2010)

sry....aber is einfach langsam soweit das mir sons nix mehr dazu einfällt cO


----------



## -Dave- (1. Juni 2010)

----------------------------------------


----------



## Fahrradjunge (1. Juni 2010)

ja wenigstens lesen muss man doch heutzutage können..ich mein du kanns ja auch schrieben 
keine mtb sachen... steht doch im topic.  aber naja sry woltl dich nich so ******* anmachen


----------



## -Dave- (1. Juni 2010)

sorry hab ich übersehen


----------



## Fahrradjunge (1. Juni 2010)

jaaah egal jetz weißus ja =)


----------



## RISE (1. Juni 2010)

Habe es nun noch etwas verdeutlicht. Die 10â¬ PraxisgebÃ¼hr beim Augenarzt wÃ¤ren gut investiertes Geld!

PS: WÃ¼rde gerne mein Tree OG in schwarz mit 26Z gegen selbiges mit 28Z tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (3. Juni 2010)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> hallo,
> hätte ein kuwahara laserlite pro (knapp 1 jahr alt) zu verkaufen. Bei interesse pm













[/QUOTE]
vb 450.-


----------



## sunjah (3. Juni 2010)

*Verkaufe:*

FBM The Joint in Purple Haze 21" inkl. aller Anbauteile !!

am besten erstmal das Video vom Rahmen und dessen Fahrer anschauen..handgeschweiÃt in USA..unzerstÃ¶rbar:







 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSjvTEu8mCA"]YouTube- Cameron Wood - 50-50 That's it[/nomedia]
nun zu den Teilen:

Rahmen:     FBM The Joint in Purple Haze  21"               499â¬
Gabel:         KHE                                                     99â¬
Lenker:        Mutiny                                                 49â¬
Kurbel:        Prisim (3teilig)                                      79â¬
Kurbellager: Primo midBB                                        19â¬ 
Vorbau:       Flybikes                                                59â¬
Steuersatz: Salt/Cane creek  (industrie lager)           19â¬
Bremshebel: Odyssey Monolever Short                     19â¬
Bremskabel: Primo                                                    9â¬
Bremse: Odyssey Evolver(hat aber einen anderen     29â¬
Namen ist aber der original Nachbau von der odyssey) 
BremsklÃ¶tze: KoolStop Phatpad                                14â¬
Sattel: ? Colony oder so ?                                        19â¬
Sattelstange: Odyssey                                             19â¬
Sattelklemme: FBM                                                   9â¬
Kette: KHE                                                               9â¬
Kettenblatt: Animal Light 30T                                  59â¬ 
Pedale: ? wellgo oder so ?                                         9â¬
Griffe: shaddow                                                        9â¬
Nabe VR: We The People Pi
Felge VR: Primo Hula Hup 
Mantel VR: Primo Pro                                               19â¬
Nabe HR: Salt(baugleich odyssey)casette 10T   79â¬ 
Felge HR: Odyssey Hazard Lite 
Mantel HR: Primo Pro                                              19â¬
Schlauch: 2x 20"                                                      6â¬

ich hab das Bmx letzten sommer aus neuteilen zusammengebaut, nur die laufrÃ¤der und die kurbel hab ich gebraucht bei ebay gekauft..

die kurbel ist verkratzt ist aber noch top die laufrÃ¤der sind nicht mehr 100% am besten mÃ¼sste man sie mal neu einspeichen da die nippel und die speichen alt sind..deswegen gibt es die laufrÃ¤der geschenkt. 

den sattel und die pedale sind Ã¤ltere von mir weil das die einzigen beiden teile sind die auf mein neues fully passen und daher will ich meine neueren teile behalten..

hab mir das bmx aufgebaut weil mein alter WGmitbewohner gefahren ist und ich dachte ich fang an..der wohnt jetzt aber nicht mehr hier und ich bin noch nicht wirklich oft damit gefahren..

ich kann ja nicht mal einen bunny hop  deswegen haben die laufrÃ¤der auch beide einen leichten hÃ¶henschlag sind aber absolut fahrbar.

dafÃ¼r musste der rahmen noch nicht leiden..nicht ein grind oder sonstwas..bin mit dem bike wirklich nur gefahren..deswegen auch jetzt ein weiches fully ist zum fahren mit 190cm dann doch bequemer..

die preise von den felgenringen lass ich mal weg da bei beiden der lack bzw. das chrom abblÃ¤ttert..

der sattel ist schon stark abgenutzt da ich meinen behalten will und den hab ich halt noch so da..

obendrauf gibt es noch 2 mÃ¤ntel und zwei pegs und wer will kann noch 2 alte lenker mitnehmen..


ich dachte an 666,66â¬ VHB

selbstabholung in 81369 MÃ¼nchen
bei versand mÃ¼sste mann schauen bis jetzt kenn ich nur iloxx fÃ¼r 44,90â¬


----------



## dschohennes (4. Juni 2010)

Fast ungefahren!! Alles weitere bitte der Ebay-Beschreibung entnehmen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260613383057


----------



## wannabe (6. Juni 2010)

Verkaufe DEMOLITION MEDIAL 2.0 CRANK

Kurbel ist TipTop, hat lediglich Abrieb von den Schuhen.

Farbe: Braun

- Material: Chromoly
- Crank Arm length: 175mm
- Axle: 19mm thick & 48 Spline, Hollow
- RHD & LHD
- Weight: 1000g

Bilder auf Wunsch

Dazu hätte ich Euro BB lager wenn gewünscht.

Preisvorschläge bitte per PM


----------



## steelo (7. Juni 2010)

Absoluter top Zustand, keine Beulen, Dellen etc.; nix verzogen, Lager alle wie neu. Gabel IST neu. Viele tolle Teile verbaut: WTP Royal 3tlg. Kurbel, WTP 5-Star Kettenblatt (28 zu 11), MacNeil Pivotal Sattel+ /-stütze, United Lenker (wie Slam Bar), Animal Hamilton SB Pedale, WTP Excalibur light Fork, Standard Vorbau.
Neupreis >1100 . Für 390,-  abzugeben.


----------



## wannabe (7. Juni 2010)

verchecke ultra geilen total erotischen wtp supreme vorbau.






bei interesse pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moshcore (11. Juni 2010)

Verkaufe ein neues Salt Spanish BB für 19 mm Achsen hier geht zum Spanish BB

http://www.moshcore.com/products/product_info.php?info=p185_Salt-Spanish-BB-19-mm.html


----------



## ToniL (11. Juni 2010)

moin
gibts sowas auch für MTB sachen? ich hab kein bock 5 euro für diesen scheiss bikemarkt zu bezahlen...
(ihr seid schon son bisschen nazi^^)


----------



## RISE (11. Juni 2010)

Nein, fÃ¼r MTBs gibts sowas hier nicht, zumindest nicht allgemein. Verkaufsthreads sind nur noch in Unterforen fÃ¼r spezielle RÃ¤der erlaubt, davon ausgenommen sind die Bereiche, bei denen schnell eine UnÃ¼bersichtlichkeit entsteht. Deshalb gibts auch den Bikemarkt. 
AuÃerdem sind die 5â¬ gut angelegt, weil du im Zweifelsfall auf der halbwegs sicheren Seite bist. Hier lÃ¤uft das nur Ã¼ber gegenseitiges Vertrauen.


----------



## wannabe (11. Juni 2010)

ich finde das mit den 5 euro aber auch quark. dann paypalt man oder versendet über nachname, oder am besten, man telefoniert und trifft sich. meine güte


----------



## RISE (11. Juni 2010)

Sags den Admins, ich habs mir das so nicht ausgedacht.


----------



## Daniel_D (12. Juni 2010)

Zu Mal die Admins nach größeren Betrugsskandalen von der Polizei wachgeklingelt wurden.

On Topic.

*Ich suche einen rechten Primo Powerbite Arm und das pronto*


----------



## bmxbasti (14. Juni 2010)

suche 24" bmx/dirt  egal ob starrgabel oder federgabel 
verkaufe voxom bmx bike 20" bei interesse pn mit gebot


----------



## ToniL (15. Juni 2010)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Betrugsskandalen
> [/B]



Das ist hier kein Diskussionsthema.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (15. Juni 2010)

Ich suche einen 24'' Race Cruiser, wie zB Felt Sector 24


----------



## ToniL (15. Juni 2010)

Hier geht es nur um den An- und Verkauf von BMX - Teilen und nicht um MTB, NSDAP - Vergleiche oder Diskussionen. Wenn du dich wegen 5 gut angelegten Euros auf den Schlips getreten fühlst, dann verkaufe dein Zeug woanders. So einfach ist es. 

Und sollten noch irgendwelche Beleidigungen in Beiträgen oder PMs auftreten, wird das Konsequenzen haben. Wir sind ein Forum und dazu gehört auch, dass wir uns respektieren und ordentlich miteinander umgehen und wer das nicht will und/oder kann, hat hier nichts verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michalin (15. Juni 2010)

ToniL schrieb:


> moin
> gibts sowas auch für MTB sachen? ich hab kein bock 5 euro für diesen scheiss bikemarkt zu bezahlen...
> (ihr seid schon son bisschen nazi^^)





ToniL schrieb:


> woll ihr mich verarschen??????? is das hier das NSDAP forum oder was ihr  scheiss nazis



Schon klar, überall wo's um Regeln und Argumente geht, sind Nazis am Werk.
Vielleicht solltest du dir mal 'n paar neue Schubladen für deinen Kopf kaufen, bevor du dich irgendwo öffentlich äußerst.

Suche Vorbau S&M  Redneck XLT, möglichst schwarz, nickel oder raw.


----------



## ToniL (15. Juni 2010)

Also jez wirds aber lustig^^. Das erste nazi bezog sich auf den "kein MTB scheiss" was auf jeden Nazi is. Genauso wie Nazis zwischen Herrenrasse usw unterscheiden obwohl alles MEnschen sind verhaltet ihr euch mit BMX und MTB(leute das sind alles Fahrräder kommt klar)
Das zweite Nazi bezieht sich auf diese scheiss Fascho-Admins die meinen sie müssten die Welt vor meinen Beiträgen schützen! Das ist doch ein Forum!! was soll das zensieren??? meint ihr die leute sind total verwirrt wenn die im Verkaufsthreat ma ein bissschen Kritig an den komischen Methoden, die sich hier eingeschlichen haben, lesen.
Also leute entspannt euch und hört auf mit dem zensieren sonst werden euch die Leute schneller davonlaufen als ihr gucken könnt!!!
(nehmt euch doch einfach mal ein Beispiel an anderen Foren da läuft das auch nich so NAZImässig ab)

kauf dir ma ne Schublade und ramm die dir an den Kopp du vollidot

 Pass mal auf, hier ist das BMX - Forum. Hier lesen und schreiben Leute, die BMX fahren oder sich dafür interessieren. Wenn jetzt hier jeder sein Downhillrad, seinen Fernseher und seinen Fußballschal verkaufen will, brauchen wir kein BMX Forum mehr zu sein. Es gibt hier ein klares Reglement bezüglich Verkaufsanzeigen und die besagen, dass nur in manchen Unterforen Verkaufsthreads erlaubt sind und der Rest, der nun mal die breite Masse umfasst, im Bikemarkt inseriert wird. Wer sich dafür nicht verifizieren will, hat schlicht und einfach Pech gehabt. 
Zur Zensur ist zu sagen, dass es hier im Gegensatz zu anderen Unterforen schon mehr als entspannt abläuft. Wenn ich mich aber von dir als Nazi und Vollidiot darstellen lassen muss, weil ich dafür sorge, dass sie Verhaltensregeln eingehalten werden, dann wird zensiert. 
Darüber wird hier auch nicht weiter diskutiert. Solltest du mich weiterhin direkt beleidigen, werden die Beiträge kommentarlos gelöscht.


----------



## lennarth (15. Juni 2010)

behinderter spast


----------



## Stirni (15. Juni 2010)




----------



## lennarth (15. Juni 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nc_LIR5ExIU&feature=related"]YouTube- YOU NEED TO SHUT THE FUCK UP[/nomedia]


----------



## michalin (15. Juni 2010)

Stirni schrieb:


>



Preis?


----------



## Stirni (15. Juni 2010)

unbezahlbar.


----------



## qam (16. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht sollte man doch auch andere Dinge als BMX-Teile in diesem Thema anbieten dürfen, wenn jemand ein Gehirn zu verkaufen hätte, könnten hier ein paar Leute direkt zuschlagen und hätten dann auch mal eins und müssten dann nicht mehr posten, dass sie mehr als nur einen Account haben, oder andere als Nazis beschimpfen, weil auf Regeln wert gelegt wird... Manchmal frage ich mich echt was bei euch im Kopf so abgeht, mal ganz abgesehen von der Tetris-Melodie... Traurig. Und jetzt wär ich dafür wenns hier normal weitergeht, sry für meinen unnützlichen Beitrag.


----------



## RISE (16. Juni 2010)

Es ist auch wieder gut jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (16. Juni 2010)

Also die Tetrismelodie finde ich super

zu verkaufen habe ich immer noch diesen Kram hier

http://s3b.directupload.net/file/d/2067/5wsgcl65_jpg.htm
Da ist noch alles, bis auf die Bremse


----------



## ChristophK (17. Juni 2010)

Salt/Wellgo Plattformpedalen industriegelagert und nur am cruiser gefahren. 2 pins sind verlorengegangen, aber nur "herausgefallen". wenn ich noch madenschrauben finde, setze ich neue rein. 25 VHB






dann habe ich hier noch neue primo griffe
6 VHB oder so...






Primo Lenker 7,5" hoch 25 VHB






Primo Hula Hoop Felge 48L läuft gerade, aber die Chromschicht ist schon ziemlich fertig 12 VHB






ausserdem noch fit sattelstütze und wtp slim sattel.

Alle Preise verhandelbar.


----------



## Philipipo (17. Juni 2010)

hätte interresse an griffen..


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Juni 2010)

Wegen Fehlkauf 
2x http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/252707/cat/500


----------



## Stirni (17. Juni 2010)

Die 30â¬ wirst du vermutlich nicht bekommen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Juni 2010)

Bißchen nachverhandeln ist ja drin, bspw. inkl. Porto. Verschenken will ich sie aber auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmxbasti (17. Juni 2010)

vke bmx 
ohne hinterrad
ohne kurbeln
ohne pedalen
ohne kettenblatt
ohne kette
flatland rahmen mit grüner pulverbeschichtung
gabel: marke unbekannt   rote farbe
vp:100euro 
oder schickt mir gebot


----------



## ride_bmx (18. Juni 2010)

Ich suche rot eloxierte laufräder die nicht so schwer sind könnt ihr mir da helfen ?


----------



## bemster (25. Juni 2010)

verkaufe schwarze eclat plastik pedale nigelnagelneu fÃ¼r 13â¬ inkl. versand und einen lenker mit 8,2" rise und 71cm breite fÃ¼r 25 â¬, er wurde nur 3 tage benutzt!


----------



## wannabe (25. Juni 2010)

wannabe schrieb:


> verchecke ultra geilen total erotischen wtp supreme vorbau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also den hier hätte ich dann auch noch


----------



## Frankfurter (26. Juni 2010)

Hi,
ich fahre eigentlich MTB aber hab mir Anfang 2006 mein Traum BMX aufgebaut und im MÃ¤rz 06 wegen ner anderen Geschichte ne Knie OP gehabt. Naja seit dem kam ich eigentlich nie zum BMX fahren und jetzt solls weg. Bin max 2 Monate mit gefahren aber nix wirklich hartes, wollte mich erstmal dran gewÃ¶hnen und bin hier und da mal 2 Treppenstufen runter gesprungen usw. Also sind alle Teile in nem super Zustand nur die Pedale waren auch schonmal aufm MTB montiert und haben dementsprechend Kratzer...die Industrielager sind aber noch Top! Und die hintere Felge hat Kratzer im Lack von den Bremsen. Ansonsten minimale Gebrauchspuren.





Weitere Fotos kann ich auch gerne machen und online stellen oder per Mail verschicken.

Rahmen: WETHEPEOPLE phoenix 21"			330â¬
Gabel: WETHEPEOPLE Excalibur			109â¬
Lenker: Flybikes 3Amigo				        69,95â¬
Kurbel: WETHEPEOPLE Royal Crank			149â¬
Kurbellager: WETHEPEOPLE				-
Vorbau: CurbBMX					        79â¬
Steuersatz: FSA Impact				29,95â¬
Bremshebel: DIA-TECH Tech99			20â¬
Bremskabel: ODYSSEY linearslic			9â¬
Bremse: Tektro						???
BremsklÃ¶tze: KoolStop BMX	 			14â¬
Sattel: WTP Slimseat					26â¬
SattelstÃ¼tze: 1664					29,95
Sattelklemme: FIT				        9,50â¬
Kette: KHE Kool Chain Fat				13â¬
Kettenblatt: MC-NEIL light Sprocket			29â¬
Pedale: Wellgo B27					70â¬
Griffe: Primo 						5â¬
Nabe VR: WETHEPEOPLE Pi				75â¬
Felge VR: ODYSSEY Hazard Lite			60â¬
Speichen: DT Alpine 2,34/1,8/2,0			20â¬
Mantel VR: Primo Dirt Monster				19,90â¬
Laufrad HR: ODYSSEY Hazard Cassette Rear 	199,95â¬ 
Mantel HR: MAXXIS M-Tread				19,90â¬
Schlauch: 2x 20" 					        8â¬

Hab insgesamt knap Ã¼ber 1400â¬ ausgegeben und natÃ¼rlich bekomme ich die nicht wieder rein aber ich weiÃ auch nicht wirklich was ich dafÃ¼r verlangen soll. Angebote per PN, gerne auch mit ner Ernsthaften PreisschÃ¤tzung von jemmand der sich auskennt.
Abholen/Anschauen kann man es sich gerne in Frankfurt. Wegen versenden mÃ¼Ãte man nochmal sprechen.

grÃ¼Ãe,
Frankfurter

Edit: NatÃ¼rlich gibts auch die Rechnungen dazu. Auf die meisten WTP Produkte ist ne Lebenslange Garantie wenn ich mich nicht irre. Nur fÃ¼r die Bremsen, das Hinterrad und und die MÃ¤ntel finde ich die Rechnungen im Momment nicht.


----------



## Moshcore (26. Juni 2010)

Verkaufe 2 Animal 718 Jeans und eine Mutation Hose. Alles zusammen für 25 Euro inkl. Versand wenn sich heute oder morgen jemand meldet und sie kauft.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140418578418&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## 1to2to3 (26. Juni 2010)

Ich suche einen Proper TTL V2.
Falls jemand einen zu verkaufen hat bitte melden.


----------



## RISE (26. Juni 2010)

Im BMX Board will grad einer seinen in 21" und brakeless loswerden.

PS: Und noch einen V3 in 20,6 fÃ¼r 260â¬.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo ,


Verkaufe: 
WTP Rahmen Recon 2009 mit Steuersatz und Innenlager + Achse + Schalen.
Steuersatz und Innenlager + Achse + Schalen von der Firma Salt 

Der Rahmen ist im Guten zustand. Keine Risse. Ein paar alltags übliche Kratzer am Unterrohr und an der Kettenstrebe. Ansonsten im recht guten Zustand.

Verkaufe den Rahmen da er mir bei 1,87 doch zu klein ist und ich auf ein 21" umsteigen will.

Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit den in Köln zu betrachten oder Probe zu fahren. Hab den noch ganz und werd in den nächsten Tagen erst auseinander nehmen. 

Bilder und Infos könnt ihr auch noch nachträglich von mir bekommen. Per PM

Preis dachte ich an so 200 Euro natürlich VB.


----------



## iManu (28. Juni 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/140310

verkaufe einen ttl v2 in 21,2" in gutem zustand für 210euro inkl. versand und 19er spanish bb.
rahmen ist unlackiert, hat einige nur oberflächliche rostfleckchen und ne minidelle im tt (auf dem bild erkennt man sie kaum, ist so gering das sie nich auffällt wenn man ihn lackiert)


lg


manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moshcore (29. Juni 2010)

Ich habe folgende Teile anzubieten und zwar alle NEU bei Interesse am besten eine PN schreiben

Halflink Kette gold für nur 12,90 Euro
TRP XL950 Bremshebel Bmx für 10,90 Euro
Moshcore Pedale 49,90 Euro oder 99,90 Euro mit Titanachse
Spanish BB Salt 14,90 Euro
Salt Kettennieter 14,90 Euro


----------



## luuul (6. Juli 2010)

Hi

ich suche eine 48 Loch Felge für möglichst unter 30EUR, sollte aber schon noch was halbwegs vernünftiges sein.

mfg


----------



## 1to2to3 (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich habe hier noch eine gut erhaltene KHE "Die Hure"

Die Nabe wurde anfang des Jahres gekauft und nur sehr unregelmäßig  gefahren. Bis auf die kleinen Spuren vom Einspeichen, befindet sie sich  in einem Top Zustand, wie man auf den Bildern erkennen kann.

Daten: -RHD
          -36°
          -bronze
          -9 Zähne
          -14 mm


Preislich dachte ich an 75 Euro inklusive Versand (Hermes oder DHL).


----------



## 4x_racer (7. Juli 2010)

UMF Brad Race Bike - Neu

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=286728


----------



## ginocasino (8. Juli 2010)

hallo, ich suche einen bremsgriff in gebraucht. diatech dirty harry. falls den noch jemand liegen hat und nicht mehr braucht. bitte pm an mich.


----------



## Dr. Dirt (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo, verkaufe kaum gefahrenen, und hauptsÃ¤chlich aufm Pumptrack bewegten, S&M Bikes Grand Slam Bar, der Lenker ist ungekÃ¼rzt.

Rise: 8.25" 
Width: 29"
Backsweep: 11Â°
Upsweep: 1.5Â°
Weight: 34.5oz

Versand mal schauen, da werden wir uns schon einig.

35â¬


----------



## Lubi (11. Juli 2010)

hallöchen!

ich suche irgend einen alten abgeranzen bmx rahmen. wenn der ne beule hat ist halb so wild. sollte nur nicht gerissen sein! ist nur so für nebenbei wenn ich mal keine lust auf den dh´ler habe  
vorraussetzungen: mid size und bremssockel! 
ein dazu passendes HR mit nem ritzel unter 12t wäre auch nicht schlecht!

am besten per pn mit nem bild melden!


----------



## iManu (11. Juli 2010)

Lubi schrieb:


> hallöchen!
> 
> ich suche irgend einen alten abgeranzen bmx rahmen. wenn der ne beule hat ist halb so wild. sollte nur nicht gerissen sein! ist nur so für nebenbei wenn ich mal keine lust auf den dh´ler habe
> vorraussetzungen: mid size und bremssockel!
> ...



ich verkaufe einen proper ttl v2 in 21,2" länge.
der rahmen ist raw und hat 2 minidellen, keine risse oder so.
für 180 inkl. kannst ihn haben, hat spanish bb (lager gibts dabei in 19mm) und abschraubbares bremszeug was auch mit dabei ist.


----------



## Corporation (11. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub er sucht eher was billiges...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lubi (11. Juli 2010)

richtig! außerdem hat er kein mid size


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (13. Juli 2010)

*Verkaufe*

2x Gebrauchte Lenker
   WTP Helium
   United
1x neue komplette Oddyssey Evolver Bremse mit Bremskabel, Bremshebel usw
1x neue Orchid Schuhe in 43,5
1x gebrauchte Diatech Hombre Bremse
1x neue ODI Longneck St Griffe

sollte einer von euch Interesse an den Teilen haben, schreibt mir bitte eine PM. Bilder sende ich auf Anfrage gerne zu.

Desweiteren habe ich noch diverse Rotorkabel rumliegen(neu) und ein gebrauchtes Koga Miyate Exerciser Rennrad Steht auch noch zum verkauf!


----------



## Trailbauer (14. Juli 2010)

Verkaufe 

The Shadow Conspiracy - Interlock V2 Halflink-Kette



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/281794/cat/500

20 inkl. Versand


----------



## XSS (19. Juli 2010)

Suche eine Kurbel in 170 mm oder kürzer ! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## michalin (23. Juli 2010)

Schlachte meinen 24er:

Rahmen:
*Mirraco Icon,* 24" Cruiser-Rahmen, brakeless, Wegde-Mod, schwarz lackiert, inkl.  Steuersatz, Volume-StÃ¼tze und 19 mm US-BB, keine Dellen oder Risse
*50,- â¬*

Vorbau
*Mutant Sin,  *schwarz
*40,- â¬* _reserviert_

Sattel
*Odyssey Senior 2,* schwarz, Pivo
*20,- â¬*

Kurbel
*Shadow Torrid,* weiÃ, 175 mm, 19er Achse, neuwertig
*120,- â¬*

Pedale
*Odyssey JC,* BB
*15,-*

Sprocket
*Superstar Pimp lite,* schwarz, 25T
*25,- â¬* _reserviert_


So, jetzt noch etwas Kleinkram aus der Teilekiste

Sattel
*Leaf Symbol,* schwarz, Rail
*15,- â¬*

Kette
*Spank Halflink,* schwarz, gekÃ¼rzt aber alle Restglieder dabei, wenig gefahren
*10,- â¬*

Und noch ein nagelneuer Helm
*Protec Classic,* matt charcoal-grau mit gelben Riemen, GrÃ¶Ãe M (55-56 cm), Hartschaumpolsterung
*20,- â¬

*Alle Preise sind *inkl Versand* und *im Rahmen verhandelbar*. Mengenrabatt versteht sich von selbst.
Sofern nicht anders beschrieben sind die Teile in gutem Zustand.


Edit: Links fÃ¼r die Bilder funktionieren leider nicht. Werd sie hier nochmal ins Album laden. Ansonsten gerne per Anfrage


----------



## jaja (23. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte einen Satz (v+h) Felt Doubledrive naben übrig, vorn und hinten 36°, so gut wie nicht gefahren. *35,- *incl. Versand für beide Naben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Dirt (25. Juli 2010)

Dr. Dirt schrieb:


> Hallo, verkaufe kaum gefahrenen, und hauptsächlich aufm Pumptrack bewegten, S&M Bikes Grand Slam Bar, der Lenker ist ungekürzt.
> 
> Rise: 8.25"
> Width: 29"
> ...




update, 30 inkl. versand!


----------



## Daniel_D (28. Juli 2010)

Ich verkaufe für einen Bekannten dessen Mankind Archangel 2010 BMX Rahmen in 20,8. Er hat ihn erst vor ein paar Monaten gekauft, wiegt unter 60kg und fährt damit nur pegless Park und Dirt. Bis auf ein paar winzige Kratzer sieht der Rahmen aus wie neu.

Specs:
- Without Bearings / Ohne Lager
- Material: 4130 Chromoly
- Toptube length: 20.8"
- Chainstay length: 13.75"
- Headtube Angle: 75°
- Seattube Angle: ?
- Internal Headset: Campagnolo
- Bottom Bracket: Mid-BB
- Color translucent red
- Full Removable with Integrated Seatclamp
- Weight: 2.04kg

http://s10.directupload.net/file/d/2234/8wlydjgm_jpg.htm

Da es sich um einen aktuellen Rahmen handelt und er wie erwähnt kaum gebraucht ist, möchte er dafür noch 230 VHB für haben.


----------



## lennarth (28. Juli 2010)

voll geil wärs noch,würdest du verraten was das für ein rahmen ist 
und was das für ein sattel ist kannst du auch noch gleich mitteilen,der sieht gut aus


----------



## RISE (28. Juli 2010)

Müsste irgendeiner von Shadow sein.


----------



## Daniel_D (28. Juli 2010)

Mein Fehler. In den anderen Foren habe ich das immer in der Überschirft geschrieben, hier einfach mal verschwiegen. Wiegt übrigens exakt zwei Kilo und das 19mm BB ist inklusive.

Sattel ist von Shadow


----------



## phoenixinflames (30. Juli 2010)

Mein Fit Eddie komplett bei Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140433577442&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Philipp95 (31. Juli 2010)

!!!=)


----------



## ride_bmx (2. August 2010)

hat noch jemand rote,blaue oder grüne naben (auch gute)? 
wennn ja bitte pn


----------



## XSS (2. August 2010)

Suche ein Euro BB 19mm kann auch 22mm sein bitte PN


----------



## vnvrum (4. August 2010)

verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenixinflames (5. August 2010)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Mein Fit Eddie komplett bei Ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140433577442&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT



Kann weg. Dann behalt ichs halt


----------



## DESPISED ICON (6. August 2010)

verkaufst du auch einzelteile von deinem rad oder nur komplett?


----------



## Dr. Dirt (7. August 2010)

Verkaufe WTP Addict aus dem Jahre 2006 mit diversen Ãnderungen, Lenker Eastern Dragon Bar, die Pedale sind nun Odyssey und der Sattel ebenfalls.







Preis 192,74 â¬ inkl. Versand


----------



## vnvrum (9. August 2010)

verkauft


----------



## Konariderdh (27. August 2010)

Verkaufe ein KS Bikes BMX
Ich hab von solchen Dingen keine Ahnung. 
Ist wahrscheinlich eh nur zum Stadtcruisen geeignet, aber 
vielleicht hat der ein oder andere doch Verwendung dafür.
Ritzel mit Freilauf wurde gerade erst erneuert.
Wen es jemand haben möchte, bitte Nachricht an mich.
Bilder muss ich noch machen. Deshalb muss erst mal das herhalten.


----------



## 360er (29. August 2010)

Hey Leute,

Ich hätte da ein gebrauchtes Verde Vex von 2009 in rot anzubieten !!!

Das BMX wurde wenig gefahren und hat keine dellen und nur sehr wenige kleine Kratzer

Preislich hab ich an 250 VHB gedacht 
also bei Interesse bitte melden unter:
[email protected]


----------



## 360er (29. August 2010)

Hey Leute,

Ich hab ein Verde Vex 09 in rot abzugeben!!!!!

BMX wurde nur wenig gefahren und hat keine Dellen und nur wenig Kratzer

Meine Preisvorstellung ist 250 VHB 

Bei interesse bitte melden unter:

[email protected]


----------



## Maddes_W (29. August 2010)

Hab noch Reste vom BMX rumliegen. Bin gänzlich auf DH umgestiegen, daher hab ich da keinerlei Verwendung mehr.

unteranderem dabei:
- komplette Bremse mit nahezu neuen clear Eclat Belägen und Odsy Monolever
- Shadow Halflink Kette
- Eastern Slit Pegs 10/14 einmal bischen in ner Halle gegrindet, quasi nix dran, leicht!
- Demolition Johnson Sattelstütze gekürzt
- Shadow Slim Seat, pivo, neu bezogen
- Odsy Path 1.95, neuwertig
- Kabelzeugs für Bremse, Rotorplatte, Pedale, Schläuche, Animal Gummi in runtergerockt, Speichen in zig Ausführungen

und noch bischen mehr Zeugs...ich füg nachher noch Bild dazu und geh selber nochmal durch was jetzt wirklich noch alles da ist...hab das jetz grad nur aus dem Kopf geschrieben

Am liebsten alles als Paket, gibts dann natürlich auch günstig

Kontakt bitte via PN


----------



## Dr. Dirt (29. August 2010)

kann meinen beitrag von oben leider nichtmehr Ã¤ndern, aber: rad steh noch zum verkauf, schlagt mir nen preis vor!


auÃerdem: S&M Grand Slam Bar, olive, kaum gefahren fÃ¼r 25â¬ inkl. Versand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vnvrum (31. August 2010)

verkauft


----------



## Corporation (31. August 2010)

Kannst du mir den s&m vorbau reservieren und ein Bild von machen?


----------



## michalin (31. August 2010)

Hab jetzt noch über:

Shadow Torrid V2 Kurbel, weiß
110,- , inkl. Versand
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/729017

Odyssey JC Pedale, schwarz, Alu
15,-  inkl. Versand
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/729026

Teile haben leichte Montagespuren, sind ansonsten aber neuwertig!


----------



## 1to2to3 (5. September 2010)

Hallo ich suche einen schönen Toploader (am liebsten proper microlite) in schwarz oder poliert/chrom.

Außerdem suche ich einen Rahmen in 21" in schwarz und nicht schwerer als 2,2kg.

mfg Steffen


----------



## TimmeBMX (5. September 2010)

Verkaufe meinen 2 Monate alten Khe Reverse Freecoaster in Weiß 9t für 90 VB
und meinen Flybikes Felgen ring mit Normalen Gebrauchspuren (mit Bremse gefahren ) 45
Bei Interresse bitte per PN


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (6. September 2010)

*Verkaufe neue Parts mit Rechnung und Garantie*

2x Salt BMX Pro Aero Wheel Vorderrad 36loch
Das Laufrad ist sehr hochwertig verarbeitet, hat eine Bolt nabe mit 9,5mm und mach insgesamt einen wirklich sehr guten Eindruck.
Das Laufrad ist Neu.
Preis: 60 statt UVP 70











3x Oryg Lower Cable für Rotor Fahrer
Preis: 9





1x Odyssey Evo II Bremse
Schöne Verarbeitung und super Bremsverhalten
Preis: 40 statt UVP 45








1x Orchid V2 Mid in Black/White (Größe:43)
Wunderschöner schlichter Schuh mit typisch hochwertiger Verarbeitung.
Preis: 65 statt UVP 75





1x Odyssey Monolever Schwarz
Preis: 17 statt UVP 20





1x Odyssey Linear Slic Cable Schwarz
Preis: 8





1x Odyssey M2 Cable
Preis: 4





falls ihr Interesse an den Teilen haben solltet, schreibt mit am besten eine PM oder eine Mail an [email protected]

desweiteren verkaufe ich noch ein gebrauchtes Koga Miyata Rennrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimmeBMX (7. September 2010)

TimmeBMX schrieb:


> Verkaufe meinen 2 Monate alten Khe Reverse Freecoaster in Weiß 9t für 90 VB
> und meinen Flybikes Felgen ring mit Normalen Gebrauchspuren (mit Bremse gefahren ) 45
> Bei Interresse bitte per PN


Fly Bikes Felgenring doch Nicht !!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. September 2010)

Suche ein Pivotal-System aus SattelstÃ¼tze und Sattel.
Am liebsten recht schmal und eher lÃ¤nglich, vorzugsweise dunkle Farben und vor allem (zumindest minimale) Polsterung+Stoff! 
27.2mm mÃ¼sste ich haben, was wohl eher schwerer zu finden sein wird in gebrauchtem Zustand...


----------



## wannabe (12. September 2010)

kannste notfalls auch spacern, weil pivotal doch eher bmx maße hat


----------



## DJ_BMX (12. September 2010)

Moin.

http://teilewaage.de/forum2/showthread.php?t=6854

Wer nen größeren hat und tauschen will bitte Melden.
Kann auch ein Mad Max in selber größe oder so sein.


----------



## mete (15. September 2010)

Felt Doubledrive Naben, 36 Loch, jetzt noch 30,- incl. Versand:


----------



## TimmeBMX (20. September 2010)

Moin Leute will meinen Sunday Ian Schwartz Rahmen in 20,5 gegen einen  gleich wertigen längeren Rahmen Tauschen bitte meldet euch !! 

Danke Timme


----------



## Corporation (21. September 2010)

Profile McStallion? btw ist die gleiche Marke wie die mit den Naben


----------



## redbaron-bmx (24. September 2010)

hey leute suche ne bmx gabel in chrom! nix oldschool....schon neuer..evtl auch tausch habe eine collony v3 in schw.


----------



## TimmeBMX (26. September 2010)

Verkaufe Sunday Ian Schwartz Rahmen fÃ¼r 150â¬ bei Interesse melden


----------



## DJ_BMX (26. September 2010)

Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimmeBMX (26. September 2010)

hier die bilder 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/g6jb-1-jpg.html


----------



## Corporation (26. September 2010)

Auch Tausch möglich?


----------



## TimmeBMX (26. September 2010)

Aber wenn gegen einen schwarzen gleichwertigen rahmen nicht den profile


----------



## Corporation (27. September 2010)

Gleichwertig ist das Teil nur nicht schwarz.


----------



## TimmeBMX (27. September 2010)

hast du ein aktuelles foto


----------



## HEIZER (27. September 2010)

Proper - TTL V3 Miller BMX frame 2010 - ED orange in 21" , nagelneu , hat nur für die Fotos den Originalkarton verlassen.  VB 280 


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (28. September 2010)

DualSlalom1234 schrieb:


> *Verkaufe neue Parts mit Rechnung und Garantie*
> 
> 2x Salt BMX Pro Aero Wheel Vorderrad 36loch
> Das Laufrad ist sehr hochwertig verarbeitet, hat eine Bolt nabe mit 9,5mm und mach insgesamt einen wirklich sehr guten Eindruck.
> ...



Hallo,
einige Sachen sind verkauft aber einiges ist noch zu haben
1x Salt VR
Odyssey Bremse, Bremshebel und Kabel
Orchid Schuhe
1x Oryg kabel


----------



## HolyMoly. (28. September 2010)

Hey, ich hab einen United Squad Lenker 8" in Olive zu verkaufen. Ist ein Lenker wie die S & M Slambar. Lenker kommt mit relativ neuen Griffen daher, hat gebrauchsspuren aber weder risse noch dellen oder ähnliches. 

Außerdem suche ich ein günstiges Laufrad bei dem LHD möglich ist, am liebsten in Olive oder schwarz.

schreibt mir am besten ne mail mit angeboten sowohl für den lenker als auch wegen dem laufrad ([email protected])

danke


----------



## TimmeBMX (29. September 2010)

Verkaufe immer noch meinen freecoaster 90 inkl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenixinflames (1. Oktober 2010)

TimmeBMX schrieb:


> Verkaufe Sunday Ian Schwartz Rahmen für 150 bei Interesse melden



Nehm ich!


----------



## Fatzo15 (1. Oktober 2010)

der proper ttl v3 rahmen ist geil fährt sich aber nicht so gut finde ich


----------



## TimmeBMX (4. Oktober 2010)

TimmeBMX schrieb:


> Verkaufe immer noch meinen freecoaster 90 inkl.


Verkauft


----------



## Corporation (4. Oktober 2010)

Tausche KHE Geisha Freecoaster geggen Cassettennabe oder als Laufrad.
Felge ist eine Chromfarbene Alex Supra Beta Pro verbaut!
Foto:


----------



## wannabe (5. Oktober 2010)

Odyssey Freilaufritzes 13T fÃ¼r FlipFlopNaben *unbenutzt*

*15â¬
*


----------



## HolyMoly. (6. Oktober 2010)

Suche immer noch ne LHD Nabe, oder noch lieber ein komplettes Laufrad...
Die United Squad Bar is auch noch zu verkaufen//tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimmeBMX (7. Oktober 2010)

Rahmen ist verkauft


----------



## ChristophK (7. Oktober 2010)

Primo Lenker 7,5" hoch 25 VHB






dann habe ich hier noch neue primo griffe
6 VHB oder so...






We The People Slim Seat 15 VHB






Fit Sattelstütze 15 VHB (Der Kloben der Stütze wurde einst und auf die schnelle mit Modellbaufarbe anlackiert. Diese kann bei Bedarf komplett bereinigt, oder komplett schwarz gemacht werden.)







Alle Preise verhandelbar.


----------



## coaster (12. Oktober 2010)

Verkaufe Flatlandrad. Chimera Custom 19 tt 1,7 Kg Rahmen. Primo Strand Gabel, St Martin Kurbel 16 T, Khe Pvc Pegs, Khe Geisha Lite Freecoaster. Salt SB Vorderrad. Anbauteile neu, Rahmen 8 Monate. Hat 2 Bremsen, wiegt trotzdem nix.8,75 inch Mtf Lenker.Pix hier http://www.global-flat.com/smf/index.php?topic=41517.0   Könnte auch evtl die Parts einzeln verkaufen.


----------



## Stirni (15. Oktober 2010)

bilder kann man nur sehen,wenn man dort angemeldet ist.


----------



## schawen (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte mein "Verde Theory 2010" zum verkauf anbieten. Zustand ist TipTop, lediglich ein paar Gummisohlen-Spuren meiner Schuhe am Rahmen.
Hinterrad-Bremse ist demontiert, Teile liegen bei. Ferner gehören die auf den Bildern zu sehenden Pegs ebenfalls dazu!



 










VB: 410EUR

Selbstabholer (30629 Hannover)


----------



## Ein alter Mann (18. Oktober 2010)

Rahmen: Sunday Wave
Gabel: Sunday Morning
Lenker: Sunday Triumph
Steuersatz: FSA internal
Griffe: Animal Edwin
Sattel: Animal Mid Seat Pivotal
SattelstÃ¼tze: Bicycle Union Pivotal
Sattelklemme: Animal CNC
Kurbel: Salt Pro Crank
Kettenblatt: Animal Sprocky Balboa
Innenlager: WTP Mid BB SB
Kette: KMC Halflink Hollow
Pedalen: Animal Hamilton Alu SB
Laufrad vorne: Demolition Bulemia (Felgenfarbe Schwarzchrom)
Laufrad hinten: Demolition Anorexia (Felgenfarbe Schwarzchrom)
Reifen: Odyssey Plyte + ein neuer Satz Maxxis Grifter faltbar

Das Rad wurde nur sehr selten von mir bewegt, da ich aufgrund meiner GrÃ¶Ãe von Ã¼ber 2 Metern nicht wirklich gut damit zurecht komme.
Es hat legedlich am Lenker zwei kleine Kratzer. Rahmen hat keine Beulen, Dellen und Risse und ist absolut neuwertig.
Ladenpreis: ca. â¬ 1400,-
Abgabepreis: FP â¬ 550,-

Bei interesse bitte PM an mich....


----------



## Corporation (18. Oktober 2010)

Wow geiles GefÃ¤hrt, aber den Preis kannste guten Gewissens noch erhÃ¶hen. 650â¬ als Anfang und VHB....


----------



## wannabe (18. Oktober 2010)

sieht nicht so aus als würde es ihm ums geld gehen  und er eh in ek-preisen denkt. also ists doch gut für den glücklichen käufer der ich gerne wäre wenn ich geld hätte


----------



## retrogott (18. Oktober 2010)

Für das Geld kauft es sicher irgendein Kind und schraubt n Eclat Sattel dran.
Verkaufs für 800 oder so.


----------



## Ein alter Mann (18. Oktober 2010)

Warum soll ich unfair viel Geld für das Rädchen nehmen?
Bei mir steht es leider nur im Wohnzimmer herum und langweilt sich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vvagi (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo an alle, 

*verkaufe mein BMX*. (incl. haufen Zubehör)

Details:

Rahmen: Mutante Bikes (farbe: grün, wurde von mir neu gekauft, da ich einen leichternen wollte und eine kleinere Übersetzung)

Gabel: Standard (von Cube "The Crimson")

Vorbau: Standard (von Cube "The Crimson")

Laufrad vorne: Standard (von Cube "The Crimson")

Mantel vorne: Standard (von Cube "The Crimson")

-----> hier der Link zu dem Bike, von dem die Standardteile sind:http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/bmx/cube-bmx-the-crimson/6974.html 



restliche Teile (nicht vom Standardbike !!)

Lenker: Animal (nicht gerade der breiteste)

Kurbel: Gusset (Link)

Kettenblatt: Proper - 30t (farbe: rot) (Link)

Laufrad hinten: zurzeit eingebaut ist ein Standardlaufrad mit 14t Ritzel

Laufrad hinten #2: Salt Rookie, allerdings sind die Lager in der Nabe defekt (Felge so gut wie neu, speichen auch.) (Link)

Freilauf: Odyssey 13t (ist zurzeit an dem Salt Laufrad angebracht) (Link)

Bremse hinten: Odyssey (farbe: gold, kostete neu so um die 25 Euro)

Bremse vorne: Name unbekannt, aber auch keine Standardbremse (eh nicht eingebaut)

Bremshebel hinten: 1 mal Snafu Goldfinger, 1 mal einen extrem gebogenen (evtl DIA Tech 77)

Mantel hinten: Animal Slick

Sattel: Eastern Bikes (farbe: hellblau-schwarz) (Link)

*Bilder folgen in den nächsten Tagen !!!*

*Preisvorschläge bitte als pn an mich*


----------



## ChristophK (19. Oktober 2010)

Primo Lenker 7,5" hoch 25 VHB







dann habe ich hier noch neue primo griffe
6 VHB oder so...






We The People Slim Seat 15 VHB






Fit Sattelstütze 15 VHB (Der Kloben der Stütze wurde einst und auf die schnelle mit Modellbaufarbe anlackiert. Diese kann bei Bedarf komplett bereinigt, oder komplett schwarz gemacht werden.)







Alle Preise verhandelbar.


----------



## Stubbi (20. Oktober 2010)

@ vvagi
moin moin verkaufst du auch nur die hintere bremse? ist doch ne U-Brake oder?
wenn ja was willste den dafür?


----------



## vvagi (20. Oktober 2010)

@ stubbi:

ich denke nicht, da ich das bike als komplettrad verkaufen will... wenn doch melde ich mich bei dir


----------



## Ein alter Mann (20. Oktober 2010)

Rahmen: Sunday Wave
Gabel: Sunday Morning
Lenker: Sunday Triumph
Steuersatz: FSA internal
Griffe: Animal Edwin
Sattel: Animal Mid Seat Pivotal
Sattelstütze: Bicycle Union Pivotal
Sattelklemme: Animal CNC
Kurbel: Salt Pro Crank
Kettenblatt: Animal Sprocky Balboa
Innenlager: WTP Mid BB SB
Kette: KMC Halflink Hollow
Pedalen: Animal Hamilton Alu SB
Laufrad vorne: Demolition Bulemia (Felgenfarbe Schwarzchrom)
Laufrad hinten: Demolition Anorexia (Felgenfarbe Schwarzchrom)
Reifen: Odyssey Plyte + ein neuer Satz Maxxis Grifter faltbar

Das Rad wurde nur sehr selten von mir bewegt, da ich aufgrund meiner Größe von über 2 Metern nicht wirklich gut damit zurecht komme.
Es hat legedlich am Lenker zwei kleine Kratzer. Rahmen hat keine Beulen, Dellen und Risse und ist absolut neuwertig.
Ladenpreis: ca.  1400,-
Abgabepreis: FP  550,-

Bei interesse bitte PM an mich....


----------



## Lukas87 (20. Oktober 2010)

*Suche *
25 oder 26 T Kettenblatt
Frontload Vorbau


----------



## XSS (20. Oktober 2010)

Lukas87 schrieb:


> *Suche *
> 25 oder 26 T Kettenblatt
> Frontload Vorbau



Hab nen Kink Soundsprocket 25t ist aber schon gerockt 12â¬ inkl


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (21. Oktober 2010)

Neu, Neupreis 75, Verkauf gegen bestes Gebot, Größe:43,5










Neu, komplettes Bremsenset oder einzeln, Neupreis 80, Verkauf gegen bestes gebot

Koga Miyata Exerciser, auf Wunsch als Fixie oder SSp umgebaut(gegen aufpreis) 

 250, 350 als Fixie, 320 als SSP


----------



## coaster (22. Oktober 2010)

V: neues Salt sealed bearing Vorderrad. 36 Loch. Schw- chrom. Fehlkauf 10mm Achse. 45 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (22. Oktober 2010)

Ach ja, habe auch eine neue primo Strand Gabel 70 Euro. Mit Sockeln. Weiss.


----------



## schawen (25. Oktober 2010)

Mein Bike steht immernoch zum Verkauf:



schawen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mein "Verde Theory 2010" zum verkauf anbieten. Zustand ist TipTop, lediglich ein paar Gummisohlen-Spuren meiner Schuhe am Rahmen.
> Hinterrad-Bremse ist demontiert, Teile liegen bei. Ferner gehören die auf den Bildern zu sehenden Pegs ebenfalls dazu!
> ...


----------



## 1to2to3 (28. Oktober 2010)

Suche Flybikes Tierra in Schwarz/Grau und 21".
Der Rahmen sollte in einem guten Zustand sein und nicht brakeless !!
Die Version ist mir relativ egal...


----------



## Corporation (28. Oktober 2010)

Servus,

hab da ein paar Sachen aus meinem Kleiderschrank zu verkaufen, seht selbst. Ohne Versand!

1. Eine "Übergangsjacke" die beim Radfahren im Winter optimal ist von Zoo-York. Größe M mit Kapuze. Farbe Lila-Grau kariert. NP 80
Wenig getragen!
VHB 30 

2. Eine Winterjacke von Vans. Innen mit Teddybären gefüttert,Größe M und Farbe Braun kariert. Ebenfalls wenig getragen. 
VHB 25 l.

3. T-Shirt von Vans in schwarz und Größe L. Aufrdruck vorne. Ungetragen da zu groß!
VHB 15 

4. Kapuzen-Pullover von Sombrio mit Aufnäher am Rücken und Logostickerei auf der Front. Größe L
Ungetragen da zu gross.NP 70
VHB 20 

5. Kapuzen-Jacke von Sombrio. Bekanntes Design auf der Front mit mehreren kleinen Nähereien. NP war glaub ich bei 130
VHB 25
Bilder:

1. 

 


2. 

 


3 .

 


4. 

 

 


5.


----------



## Spookeman (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo
Verkaufe folgendes Komplett-Rad:
*Rahmen:* Triple Threat PRO 21â, Sanko CrMo-Stahl, MidBB Innenlager
*Dropouts:* 14mm, lasergeschnitten, wÃ¤remebnehandelt*Gabel:* 4130 CrMo, 1 1/8" Ahead
*Vorbau:* Salt PRO Alu
*Lenker:* 4130 CrMo, Pro XXL 8.2"
*Steuersatz:  *Ritchy integrated
*Kurbel:* Salt Expert 3teil. 4130 CrMo 175mm (RHD und LHD tauglich)
*Lager:* Midsize SB Polymer
*Pedalen:* Eclat Surge PC
*Kettenblatt:* Salt CnC Alu 25T
*Felgen:* Salt DoubleWall 36H convex vorne, Salt Doublewall 36H straight hinten, anodized
*Naben:* Salt PRO Bolt SB vorne, Reverse Hure Kassetten-Nabe, 9 ZÃ¤hne hinten
*Reifen:* *Maxxis - Grifter Tire*20" x 2.10"vorne und 
Odyssey Aitken RED WALL P-Lyte 1.9  hinten 
*Sattel:* Khe Kombo mit StÃ¼tze
*Bremse hinten:* Dia tech Hombre
*Bremshebel:* Salt Moto
*Gewicht*: 10KG +/- 0,5kg
Das Rad hat Normale Gebrauchsspuren die durchs fahren nicht ausbleiben.Kratzer an Lenker+Kurbel nichts was die StabilitÃ¤t beeinflusst
wÃ¼rde gerne 350 Euro Festpreis  dafÃ¼r haben.


----------



## XSS (31. Oktober 2010)

Gewicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (1. November 2010)

ODYSSEY Vandero 2 Front Bolt Hub

Die Nabe war nur ca 4 Wochen im Rad und wurde jetzt durch eine Profile Mini Race ersetzt.

Absolut keine Mängel , weder mechanisch noch optisch, keine Grinds etc...

Stelle mir 40  als Festpreis vor

Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## iManu (1. November 2010)

Ich suche eine Profile Mini für hinten als LHD Nabe, Driver sollte 9t haben und bevorzugt schwarz sein.


----------



## T8T (1. November 2010)

Moin!

Das Nova von meiner Freundin steht gelangweilt im Keller und will gefahren werden. Top Zustand, da neu gekauft aber doch nicht ganz ihr Sport.

Preislich 170,- VHB

Und mein eigenes

superstar light my fire 21.2" Rahmen
Oddysey Evo 2 Bremse
div. Bremshebel, Primo(weiß), Goldfinger(2 fach vorhanden)
wethepeople nagelneue Mäntel 2.2 (einmal gefahren, frisch auf den Masters gekauft)
darkmoor fetish kettenblatt

etc, bei Interesse oder Fragen einfach fragen...

400,- VHB

Bei Fragen einfach mailen


----------



## mikaelunogrande (3. November 2010)

Hallo!

such unbedingt ein Cruiser Laufradsatz... also 24"... bietet alles an...

danke schon mal


----------



## cudly (4. November 2010)

Kettenblatt Odyssey Burlington neu 45â¬ VHB
____________________________________________________
Colony Pivotal Sattelstange mit leichten gebrauchsspuren 15â¬
____________________________________________________
Vorbau von einem Fit Komplettbike 10â¬

Am besten per email melden
E-mail: [email protected]




.


----------



## Zauberschrauber (4. November 2010)

Tach allerseits!

Ich brauche ein Paar (2 Halbschalen also) Lenkershims, i.e. Reduzierstücke, um einen Lenker mit 22,2 mm auf MTB-mäßige 25,4 mm aufzuspacern.
Bei vielen BMX-Lenkern sind welche beim Kauf beigelegt ... und dann fliegen sie in der Kruschtelkiste rum ....
Wer schickt mir ein Paar?
Bitte PM!
Schönen Dank schon mal 

Urs


----------



## T8T (4. November 2010)

Hier jetzt nochmal mit Bildern

Mein Bike






sucht einen neuen Fahrer

Rahmen : superstar light my fire 21.2" 
Pedale : Colony
Bremse : Odyssey Evo II
Bremshebel: zur Auswahl stehen Primo 2F in weiß oder Goldfinger in schwarz(montiert)






Odyssey Linear Slic white
Kurbel: Fit AM
Kettenblat: Dartmoor Fetish 25T






Kette: Eastern Bondage Chain
Mäntel: WTP Feelin (nagelneu)






Shadow Axle Nuts Alloy

Preis 400,- VHB

Gruß


----------



## ChristophK (5. November 2010)

Zauberschrauber schrieb:


> Bei vielen BMX-Lenkern sind welche beim Kauf beigelegt ...



sicherlich nicht.

evtl. hab ich dennoch sowas in der kramkiste rumfliegen.


----------



## Ein alter Mann (5. November 2010)

Rahmen: Sunday Wave
Gabel: Sunday Morning
Lenker: Sunday Triumph
Steuersatz: FSA internal
Griffe: Animal Edwin
Sattel: Animal Mid Seat Pivotal
Sattelstütze: Bicycle Union Pivotal
Sattelklemme: Animal CNC
Kurbel: Salt Pro Crank
Kettenblatt: Animal Sprocky Balboa
Innenlager: WTP Mid BB SB
Kette: KMC Halflink Hollow
Pedalen: Animal Hamilton Alu SB
Laufrad vorne: Demolition Bulemia (Felgenfarbe Schwarzchrom)
Laufrad hinten: Demolition Anorexia (Felgenfarbe Schwarzchrom)
Reifen: Odyssey Plyte + ein neuer Satz Maxxis Grifter faltbar

Das Rad wurde nur sehr selten von mir bewegt, da ich aufgrund meiner Größe von über 2 Metern nicht wirklich gut damit zurecht komme.
Es hat legedlich am Lenker zwei kleine Kratzer. Rahmen hat keine Beulen, Dellen und Risse und ist absolut neuwertig.
Ladenpreis: ca.  1400,-
Abgabepreis: FP  550,-

Bei interesse bitte PM an mich....


----------



## Benh00re (9. November 2010)

ebenfalls ganzes BMX zu verkaufen
*700â¬ + 8â¬ versand*
link zu detailbildern: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/7312
Ã¼ber preise lÃ¤sst sich reden.

oder einzelnd

mutiny sinister 21" 157,- inkl.
primo strand (ungekÃ¼rzter schaft) 107,- inkl.
wtp madmax (ungekÃ¼rzt) + odi longnecks 57,- inkl.
s&m race XLT (poliert) 65,- inkl.
eccd kevlar (schwarz) + snafu j-bar (gekÃ¼rzt) 55,- inkl.
wtp royal cranks 175mm ; 19mm achse 55,- inkl.
odenbikes kb 25t schwarz 30,- inkl.
rad vo: profile titan-studs schwarz, demolition zero schwarz, noname spokes 180,- inkl.
fly 2,25 falt 25,- inkl.
rad hi: wtp surpreme 9t blaugrau, odyssey 7k schwarz, noname spokes 180,- inkl.
glh 2,1 falt 15,- inkl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sami leisten (13. November 2010)

Hey,
ich suche nen Eastern Night Prowler oder nur den Rahmen davon.
Also alles per. PM anbieten!
MfG Sammi =)


----------



## andi. (19. November 2010)

*SUCHE*

- schwarze oder silberne pivotal Stütze
- schwarzen pivotal Sattel

beides kann ruhig gebraucht sein..


----------



## Felix_mag_NS (20. November 2010)

ich suche eine bmx casetten nabe am ebsten 36 loch notfalls auch 48 loch kann auch ne salt sein oder so möglichst billig


----------



## thommi00 (21. November 2010)

Hab eine Salt Nabe 36° mit Sb-Lager und 10t Driver. Lager laufen etwas rau aber sehr gut Fahrbar.
Würde für 25 inkl rausgehen.

Bei Interresse kann ich Bilder machen


----------



## HSVFAN0701 (23. November 2010)

Ich suche ein BMX Rahmen 20 Zoll, möglichst leicht für wenig Geld....
bei Antworten, bitte Nachricht schreiben.


----------



## TimmeBMX (23. November 2010)

Verkaufe Wtp Supreme Nabe in Weiß Für 35 Inkl. Bei Interresse PEr Nachricht melden Auch Tausch gegen Andere Teile möglich einfach anbieten


----------



## TimmeBMX (23. November 2010)

Verkaufe Wtp Supreme Fronthub  Nabe in Weiß Für 35 Inkl. Bei Interresse PEr Nachricht melden Auch Tausch gegen Andere Teile möglich einfach anbieten


----------



## D-StreeT (25. November 2010)

Verkaufe eine *Fit Blade Lite* Gabel in schwarz, 
praktisch neue *Premium Refuse Resist* Faltreifen 2.25", 
eine *Proper Felge* in "Gun-Metal-Grey" und eine *éclat* 3" Peg-Combo 10/14.
Bilder per Anfrage.

Außerdem suche ich eine schwarze *KHE Big-V,* würde auch gegen meine Proper tauschen.

*PM.*


----------



## terrible$one (28. November 2010)

*VERKAUFE*

Terrible One Barcode (schwarz)  
Terrible One Gabel 1 1/8 " (blau)
Terrible One Lenker schwarz
We the People Royal Crank (schwarz) Euro BB
tree kettenblatt
Sun Kingpin 36 , Flybikes Nabe 
Sun Big City 48 , Profile Cassette 10 T
S&M Redneck Vorbau schwarz
Primo Bremshebel
Primo Sattel + Sattelstange
Primo Kettenspanner
Federal Griffe
Welgo Pedalen


hab keine zeit mehr zum fahren...
Rad hat ca 2 Jahre in meiner Wohnung gestanden.

*Preisvorschläge erwünscht!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (28. November 2010)

aktualisiert:

*SUCHE*

- schwarzen pivotal Sattel, zustand relativ egal


----------



## renethegun (28. November 2010)

an terribleone:
fals du es auch einzeln verkaufen würdest würde ich gern den rahmen nehmen.oder schick mir doch mal ne PM was du fürs komplette rad haben willst.


----------



## Corporation (28. November 2010)

Auch PM fürs ganze Rad


----------



## coaster (29. November 2010)

400 Euro, Khe Geisha Lite Freecoaster NEU, unter 9 KG.


----------



## Trialmobby (1. Dezember 2010)

Suche weissen vorbau 270g abwärts


----------



## HEIZER (1. Dezember 2010)

Artikel ist verkauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwong (1. Dezember 2010)

Rahmen: Eastern Element: Keine Risse, Lack am Chainstay relativ mitgenommen ----- 80 (reserviert)
Gabel Eastern Komplettrad: Kratzer, keine Risse -----35 
Vorbau: Primo ANeyerLator: Keine Kratzer o.Ä. ------50 
Lenker: Volume Venti 29" x 8,25": Kratzer neben den Griffen mit Animal Griffen ---- 50

Sattel: Federal Sl mit Stütze ------ 28
Sattelstütze: Federal Stump: Abgebeizt und schwarz lackiert
Kurbel: Eastern Stealth: Keine Risse ---- 38 (reserviert)
Kettenblatt: Eastern Medusa Light: Schwarz lackiert war mal Lila------ 8
Kette: Charge Halflink ---- 9 

Vr: Eastern Komplettrad: Läuft rund mit Khe Reifen ----- 45 
Reifen: Khe Mac 2 Dirt Draht: Diamantprofil noch vorhanden

Hr: Profile Mini 9t Lhd + Demolition Zero + Fom Speichen: Läuft rund, Profile hat ein paar Schrammen von Pedalstalls, aber nichts schlimmes mit Reifen -----205 
Reifen: Animal Glh-r Falt

King Kong new Fit Helm Größe L/Xl - 25 inkl.
http://img177.imageshack.us/i/helmii.jpg/

http://img207.imageshack.us/i/bmxb.jpg/
http://img40.imageshack.us/i/lenkere.jpg/
http://img573.imageshack.us/i/profilex.jpg/
http://img560.imageshack.us/i/reifen2.jpg
http://img256.imageshack.us/i/reifenkhe.jpg/
http://img152.imageshack.us/i/sattel.jpg/
http://img830.imageshack.us/i/vorbau.jpg/ Das auf dem Vorbau ist Staub


----------



## ChristophK (3. Dezember 2010)

Primo Lenker 7,5" hoch 25 VHB






dann habe ich hier noch neue primo griffe
6 VHB oder so...






We The People Slim Seat 15 VHB






Fit Sattelstütze 15 VHB (Der Kloben der Stütze wurde einst und auf die schnelle mit Modellbaufarbe anlackiert. Diese kann bei Bedarf komplett bereinigt, oder komplett schwarz gemacht werden.)






ausserdem noch fly ruben reifen in 2.25 und federal traction in 1.95

Alle Preise verhandelbar.


----------



## DrKraut (6. Dezember 2010)

*Verkaufe mein  1,5 Jahre altes KHE Bar Bados AM *

- mit Vorderbremse
- Neupreis war 320 
- neuer Schwalbe Crazy Bob Hinterreifen
- gutem Zustand optisch und technisch, normale Gebrauchsspuren
- Beläge sind noch ca 20%, aslo die halten nicht mehr soo lange.
-für mehr Infos: http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/produkt/fahrraeder/bmx/khe-bar-bados-am-fset






Weitere kann ich euch auch noch bei Interesse schicken.
Auf dem Bild sind XT Pedale dran, das war nur zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos so. Zum Verkauf mache ich weider die originalen Plattformpedale dran.

*Preis: 195*
Versand muss ich mich noch erkundigen.
Bei Interesse schreibt per PM oder per E-Mail an([email protected])​ Gruß  Janosch


----------



## 1to2to3 (15. Dezember 2010)

Verkaufe Freecoater Laufrad

Zustand: Gut bis sehr gut !
RHD, 36 Loch, 10t Driver, Schwarz

Federal V2 Freecoaster. Wenig gefahren.
Khe Flexi Speichen. Neu und ungefahren.Wurden nur eingespeicht
Sun ringle Felge. Hat ein paar kleine Kratzer aber keine Schläge etc.

Tausch gegen: 
                     Topload Vorbau (z.B. Proper microlite)

Verkauf: 100 Euro Inklusive Versand vhb.!!

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0767fjud1.jpg


http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0766f9u56.jpg


----------



## .floe. (15. Dezember 2010)

Suche nen ungebrauchten Sattel mit Rails. Limit 20 Euro inkl Versand!


----------



## danjo80 (17. Dezember 2010)

suche ein set u-brakes (vo+hi) zustand sollte gut sein u die bremsen komplett, farbe schwarz.

schreibt mir bitte ne pm wenn ihr was für mich habt..

thx...


----------



## danjo80 (19. Dezember 2010)

danjo80 schrieb:


> suche ein set u-brakes (vo+hi) zustand sollte gut sein u die bremsen komplett, farbe schwarz.
> 
> schreibt mir bitte ne pm wenn ihr was für mich habt..
> 
> thx...



nehme auch ne einzelne bremse, es muß also kein set sein  ;-)


----------



## TimmeBMX (19. Dezember 2010)

Verkaufe Wethepeople Supreme Bolt Nabe ( Vorne ) in Weiß 36 loch 10mm für 35 inkl. Versand


----------



## XSS (19. Dezember 2010)

Suche 9mm VR Nabe 36 oder 32 Loch


----------



## TimmeBMX (19. Dezember 2010)

XSS schrieb:


> Suche 9mm VR Nabe 36 oder 32 Loch


Für Bmx oder Mtb?? oder wieso 9mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XSS (19. Dezember 2010)

Mtb


----------



## Dirt_Jumper29 (20. Dezember 2010)

guck dir nochmal die überschrift des threads an


----------



## RISE (21. Dezember 2010)

Wenn die gewünschten Naben an sein MTB passen seh ich da überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## XSS (21. Dezember 2010)

Nabe hat sich schon erledigt

Suche noch ne v-brake und hebel bitte per pn


----------



## holmar (22. Dezember 2010)

Auch das könnte in einem bmxboard schwierig werden


----------



## RISE (22. Dezember 2010)

Das stimmt.


----------



## reifenfresser (22. Dezember 2010)

*Suche BMX Komplettrad!

*Hallo leute,
ich möchte mir jetzt meine erstes eigenes BMX zulegen. Ich fahr schon lange MTB, aber im Winter macht das nicht so spaß. Und im Street-Park machen 26" einfach nicht so viel spaß wie 20"! 

Das BMX sollte auf jeden fall 100% au CroMo Stahl sein, ich habe keine lust das mir die Kettenstrebe bricht weil billiger HiTen Stahl verbaut ist. Optik ist mir eigentlich völlig schnuppe, ich will nur ein gutes BMX für möglichst kleines Geld-soll aber länger als 1 Jahr halten! Preisbereich wäre so um die 300, weniger wäre schön 

mfg


----------



## RISE (22. Dezember 2010)

Im BMXBoard gibts ein WTP Trust.


----------



## reifenfresser (23. Dezember 2010)

wäre super cool wenn du mir nen Link schicken könntest!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bemster (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich verkaufe einen KHE Mac 2 Dirt, gefahren aber sehr guter Zustand, das Diamantprofil ist sogar noch leicht erkennnbar! 25 inkl. Versand







Und eine Salt Pro Fornt Hub, female, nachgewogen 294 gr...
Die Farbe ist blau/aqua, so ein Zwischending. Der gleiche Farbton wie bei den WTP Naben!
Der Zustand noch sehr gut, sie wurden nicht anegrindet und funktionieren tadellos.
Die Nabe an sich gibt es so nicht zu kaufen und sind daher limitiert!
30â¬ inkl. Versand


----------



## luuul (26. Dezember 2010)

Suche 36H Felge fürs Hinterrad so günstig wie möglich


----------



## streetlars (26. Dezember 2010)

moin,
ich suche neue naben vorne und hinten sollten gut erhalten. hinterradnabe sollte rhd sein und 9t haben farbe erstmal egal was farbiges wär aber gut 

ich verkaufe bzw. tausche meine ein halbes jahr gefahrenen eclat teck naben in schwarz. hinteradnabe ist 9t und rhd. sind noch gut erhalten aber guckt euch die fotos an kleine kratzer haben sie.
okay hier bilder:
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=p1010245rtkk.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=p1010246mp64.jpg

vielen dank schonmal


----------



## michel-likes-bm (26. Dezember 2010)

Spookeman schrieb:


> Hallo
> Verkaufe folgendes Komplett-Rad:
> *Rahmen:* Triple Threat PRO 21, Sanko CrMo-Stahl, MidBB Innenlager
> *Dropouts:* 14mm, lasergeschnitten, wäremebnehandelt*Gabel:* 4130 CrMo, 1 1/8" Ahead
> ...


hamma bike!!


----------



## sami leisten (27. Dezember 2010)

Suche dringend einen gut erhaltenen Federal Slim Seat!!!!
Er sollte recht gut erhalten sein und der Peis sollte auch stimmen.
Bitte alles Anbieten.
MfG Sammi
*
*


----------



## sami leisten (27. Dezember 2010)

Suche dringend einen gut erhaltenen Federal Slim Seat oder ähnliches !!!!
Er sollte recht gut erhalten sein und der Preis sollte auch stimmen.
Bitte alles Anbieten.
MfG Sammi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harke (27. Dezember 2010)

suche ein schnitzel


----------



## BMXingFelix (27. Dezember 2010)

Wieder so ein witziges Kerlchen -.- hast du in deiner Kindheit zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommen? das du jetzt Krankhaft nach aufmerksamkeit suchst? Versuchs mal auf der Seite: http://www.schnitzel.de/ und nerv hier bitte nicht weiter rum


----------



## streetlars (27. Dezember 2010)

außer den naben auchnoch nen superstar new deal von 2010 in schwarz mit nem 21" tt. hier bilder und nähere beschreibung:
http://www.bmx-forum.com/threads/230570-superstar-new-deal-2010


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Dezember 2010)

Suche eine Pivotal Sattelstange.
Zustand und LÃ¤nge egal, hauptsache brauchbar.

PN an mich, bitte.


----------



## Dope Man (30. Dezember 2010)

Verkaufe:

1. Proper Nabe
2. Ody Hazard Lite
3. Flybikes Kettenblatt 27 T

Suche:

1. Kurbel LHD
2. Vorbau Front-,Toploader
3. Sattel pivotal

Bilder in den Threads=

Kettenblatt

Nabe,Felge


----------



## DJ_BMX (31. Dezember 2010)

http://www.bmx-forum.com/threads/230369-Rahmen-LRS-Lenker-Gabeln-BMX-MTB-DIRT

Flybikes, Odyssey, Chris King, Last, Atomlab, ..

Rahmen
Gabel
Kettenblatt
Felge
Bremse
Jacke
Steuersatz
...

MTB und BMX


----------



## Dirt_Freak23 (2. Januar 2011)

hey alle zsm ich habe einen schwarz lackierten bulls bmx rahmen den ich gerne los werden würde da er mir im weg steht ich dachte so an 15 euro außerdem habe ich noch viele ander bmx teile z.b. einen satz felgen 14 mm achsen den ich so für 30 euro vb los werden wollte schreibt zurück oder ruft mich an unter 01745935835 bei intresse

achso ich gebe zu den felgen neuwertige reifen dazu hinterreifen nur einmal gefahren und vorderreifen so gut wie neu vom profil


----------



## sami leisten (2. Januar 2011)

Verkaufe meinen 1Jahre alten WTP Versus Rahmen mit Innenlager.

Der Rahmen hat ein paar Kratzer, aber mehr auch nicht. 
Preis: 170 Euro, Ink. Versand
Bei Interesse PM!
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/5/3/3/7/_/large/110102_150412.jpg

sry wegen der scheiß Bild Qualität.


----------



## Dirt_Freak23 (2. Januar 2011)

Is der rahmen lackiert frage wegen gutem zustand?


----------



## Dirt_Freak23 (2. Januar 2011)

suche einen dirt bike rahmen so klein wie möglich für max 50 euro zustand egal nur keine risse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt_Freak23 (2. Januar 2011)

ich hätte da was so gar farbig und einen shomano deore bremsgriff


----------



## mainfluffy (3. Januar 2011)

aha. alleinunterhalter hier


----------



## DJ_BMX (3. Januar 2011)

fail.

Habn dirtrahmen. Für 60 + Versand hast ihn.
Guck in mein Bilderalbum.


----------



## dagruaba (4. Januar 2011)

ICh hätt ne primo strand billig herzugeben wurde blos 2 wochen gefahren .. würde auch tauschen gegen andre gabeln ..


----------



## HEIZER (6. Januar 2011)

Nagelneuer Eastern Pinner Sattel , für 15  + 6,90  Vesicherter Versand oder an Selbstabholer.


----------



## _coco_ (7. Januar 2011)

Suche 'n Sattel für Pivotal-System.
Wer was hat, gerne via PN anbieten. Danke !


----------



## streetlars (7. Januar 2011)

_coco_ schrieb:


> Suche 'n Sattel für Pivotal-System.
> Wer was hat, gerne via PN anbieten. Danke !


 
kink belt seat 20  bilder bei interesse


----------



## Ein alter Mann (7. Januar 2011)

Rahmen: Sunday Wave
Gabel: Sunday Morning
Lenker: Sunday Triumph
Steuersatz: FSA internal
Griffe: Animal Edwin
Sattel: Animal Mid Seat Pivotal
SattelstÃ¼tze: Bicycle Union Pivotal
Sattelklemme: Animal CNC
Kurbel: Salt Pro Crank
Kettenblatt: Animal Sprocky Balboa
Innenlager: WTP Mid BB SB
Kette: KMC Halflink Hollow
Pedalen: Animal Hamilton Alu SB
Laufrad vorne: Demolition Bulemia (Felgenfarbe Schwarzchrom)
Laufrad hinten: Demolition Anorexia (Felgenfarbe Schwarzchrom)
Reifen: Odyssey Plyte + ein neuer Satz Maxxis Grifter faltbar

Das Rad wurde nur sehr selten von mir bewegt, da ich aufgrund meiner GrÃ¶Ãe von Ã¼ber 2 Metern nicht wirklich gut damit zurecht komme.
Es hat legedlich am Lenker zwei kleine Kratzer. Rahmen hat keine Beulen, Dellen und Risse und ist absolut neuwertig.
Ladenpreis: ca. â¬ 1400,-
Abgabepreis: FP â¬ 550,-

Bei interesse bitte PM an mich....


----------



## luuul (7. Januar 2011)

Hi

ich biete eine kaum gefahrene Salt 2010 AM Kassettennabe mit 9T RHD Driver.

Sie stammt aus einem Komplettrad und wurde kaum gefahren.

Hier sind Bilder:
http://img140.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=07012011004.jpg

Macht mir Preisvorschläge.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedal-rider (11. Januar 2011)

Hey Jungs,
verkaufe meinen United Supreme Su1 Frame von 2010
Alles im Gutem zustand.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/334379/cat/500

Passend dazu hätte ich auchnoch eine Gabel
mit intigrierten Konus, für 10mm Achse in Black
(bilder folgen)


----------



## smasman (11. Januar 2011)

biete hier nen neue affix kette in gold an kette ist neu und wurde gekürzt um zwei glieder hab aber gestern noch nen neue bekommen die passt besser zum bike^^.

bei interess PN senden.


----------



## Stubbi (11. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## DJ_BMX (11. Januar 2011)

Ich such ne Gabel.

maximal 900g.
mit Topbolt.

Mit Garantie. Originallack wenn möglich.
Richtung wtp helium, Fit, Federal, ...


----------



## Deleted175796 (11. Januar 2011)

ich such ne günstige pivostütze!


----------



## sami leisten (12. Januar 2011)

Ich verkauf:
Eastern Plastik Pivotal Sattel fast neu: 10 Euro.
http://www.doublexstore.de/images/product_images/info_images/15331_0.jpg

Salt Pitch Flow Reifen nur zwei mal vorne gefahren: 15 Euro.
http://www.armadalecycles.com/images/gallery/accessories/Salt-Pitch-Flow-Tyre.jpg

Salt Moto U-Brake Bremse für hinten, ohne Federn: 10 Euro.
http://www.kunstform.org/images/salt-moto-u-brake-01.jpg

WTP Versus Rahmen mit ein paar Kratzern: 160 Euro.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/808783

Ich suche ein sehr gut erhaltenes Innenlager (Spanish BB)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (12. Januar 2011)

Suche Spacer für die HR Achse 10mm auf 14mm. Bitte nix zum anschrauben und nicht breiter als 8mm!


----------



## Pedal-rider (12. Januar 2011)

Hey Jungs,
verkaufe meinen United Supreme Su1 Frame von 2010
Alles im Gutem zustand.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/334379/cat/500


----------



## HSVFAN0701 (13. Januar 2011)

Hey,
suche ein BMX Rahmen für wenig Geld. Bitte um PM.


----------



## DJ_BMX (13. Januar 2011)

was verstehst du unter wenig Geld?

Hab nen Flybikes fÃ¼r 60â¬ hier. wenn du interesse hast -> pm.

Derzeit ist der Rahmen reserviert. aber vll. bald wieder verfÃ¼gbar. 

mfg


----------



## sami leisten (14. Januar 2011)

er versteht unter billig...35 euro!!ich hab ihn meinen auch schon angeboten


----------



## HSVFAN0701 (14. Januar 2011)

naja, wenn man den Unterschied von 160â¬ und 60â¬ nicht kennt dann solltes du mal die Grundschule wiederholen=D


----------



## RISE (14. Januar 2011)

Falls die 35â¬ tatsÃ¤chlich ernst gemeint sind, hilft wohl nur noch ebay.


----------



## lennarth (14. Januar 2011)

mir ist bewusst,dass das hier kein bmx teil ist,aber es hat eventuell dann doch was damit zu tun,wenn jemand radfahrfotos machen will und ach bla:

" n'abend mädels
ich möchte den body meiner eos 500d veräußern
ich habe sie vor grob einem jahr als kit gekauft,das kitobjektiv steht nicht zum verkauf.
den zustand würde ich als gut bezeichnen,sie wurde natürlich von mir benutzt, aber das erkennt man erst auf den dritten blick.
kaufen würdet ihr:
canon eos 500d body
1 original akku
2 zubehör akkus
original-ladegerät
usb-kabel
"fernsehverbindungskabel"
das trageband
die diversen cds und handbücher,die im paket drin waren

*VHB 425  inkl.

*











fragen und ordentliche preisvorschläge sind sehr willkommen

gruß,lennart

edit1:die komischen flecken auf dem bajonett sind KEINE kratzer
edit2:displayschutzfolie war von anfang an drauf,keine kratzer oder sonstwas aufm display "


----------



## pebcak (15. Januar 2011)

Wieviele Auslösungen hat die Kamera?


----------



## Benh00re (16. Januar 2011)

mutiny sinister 21"; 2,3kg; 13.5" CS  (inkl. 19mm mid bb und campagnolo headset) 150,- inkl.
primo strand (ungekürzter schaft) 90,- inkl.
rad vo: profile titan-studs schwarz, demolition zero schwarz,DOUBLE BUTTED spokes 150,- inkl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinkunze (18. Januar 2011)

VERKAUFE ODYSSEY Hinterrad (Hazard Cassette Rear Wheel)(with Cog Driver), in neuwertigem Zustand.
Habe es nur 3 mal gefahren. Dabei ist ein Schlauch und ein Profil von Maxxis ( Holy Rollers)


- Hub: Cassette 14mm in black
- Rim: Hazard Lite in chrom
- mit austauschbaren Ritzelringen,(12T dabei) 
- Gewicht: 1340g

Wer Interesse hat bitte eine Mail mit Preisvoschlag an : [email protected]


----------



## KevinakaBmx (18. Januar 2011)

Hi leute suche einen Animal Pivotal Sattel und hoffe jemand hat so einen. Wer einen hat, soll mir umbedingt ein Angebot per Pm machen. 
Danke


----------



## danjo80 (20. Januar 2011)

euro bb innenlager gesucht!

19 mm 
komplett, inkl. spacer usw.
sehr guter zustand, lager müssen noch einwandfrei laufen!

schreibt mir bitte ne pm wenn ihr was passendes für mich habt...

schon ma danke

danjo


----------



## TimmeBMX (22. Januar 2011)

Verkaufe 
Felt Sherriff Rahmen 21" für 130 inkl.
Wethepeople Supreme Fronthub in Weiß für 35 inkl. 
auch Tausch gegen andere Teile möglich 

Bitte Per Pm
Fotos bei Interresse


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (23. Januar 2011)

Sputnic Flatland Frame

- super Flatland Rahmen mit Euro BB

- ca. 2Kilo

- Zustand: Neu, ungefahren, jedoch einige Kratzer

- weitere Infos per Mail

- Preis: 130â¬ inkl. Euro BB

Odyssey Monolever Bremshebel

- Zustand: Neu, Orginalverpackt

- Preis: 13â¬

Mankind Frame

- Zustand: Einige Gebrauchspuren, Keine Risse, Dellen an der Kettenstrebe

- Mid BB, Internal Headset, Integrierte Sattelklemme, EingefrÃ¤stes Mankind Logo

- Preis: 100â¬

Flatland Laufrad

- Zustand: wenige Gebrauchspuren

- geflochtene Speichen

- Techno Nankai Freecoaster

- Odyssey Hazard Duralectra Felge

- Preis: 150â¬

Desweiteren noch SteuersÃ¤tze, div. Bremskabel, Simple Vorbau, Odyssey Hazard/MacNeil HR

Fotos usw auf Anfrage


----------



## HSVFAN0701 (25. Januar 2011)

Suche:
Sattelstütze Pivotal System 25,4mm für wenig Geld.

Verkaufe:
WeThePeople Rhombus Griffe in orange. Sind neu.
* 
*


----------



## Oregonian (25. Januar 2011)

Hi,

hat jemand zufällilg noch Reste einer KMC-PT710-Halflink-Kette? Meine neue Kette ist leider 3-4 Glieder zu kurz :-S


----------



## fabianutta (31. Januar 2011)

Suche:
Komplettrad bis max. 500â¬
  11kg oder drunter.
aussehen ist egal.
danke schonmal


----------



## coaster (3. Februar 2011)

Verkaufe Flatland Bmx mit vielen neuen Anbauteilen z.B neuem Khe Geisha lite Freecoaster. Sealed B Laufräder in chrom, Primo Strand Gabel, Mac 1 Faltreifen, Khe Plastik Pegs. Mit oder ohne Snafu Rotor und Bremsen, St Martin Kurbel mit 16 T Ritzel, St Martin Laidback Sattelstange und und und. Ca 9 kg. Rahmen Sonderanfertigung von Chimera Bikes 19 TT, hohes Tretlager 13 CS, lebenslange Garantie vom Hersteller. Verkaufe wegen Trialvorzug. Farbe Rahmen Bmw marakeshbraun, geht in Richtung gold wenn die Sonne scheint  450 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (4. Februar 2011)

Tausche evtl  Primo Strand Gabel in weiss mit Sockeln 0,5 mm cut gegen eine Fulloffset Gabel mit Sockeln.


----------



## mainfluffy (5. Februar 2011)

Hey.Ich melde mich in diesem Thread auch mal ... .

Gleich mal vorneweg:
Ich wÃ¼rde gerne die LaufrÃ¤der komplett verkaufen.Nur,wenn wirklich keiner die ganzen RÃ¤der haben mÃ¶chte, verkauf ich evtl. Naben, Felgen,... einzeln 


Also..hier die Parts



Odyssey Path mit Tanwalls
Sind ein gutes halbes Jahr gefahren, haben noch super Profil.
Hab fÃ¼r beide Reifen an 25â¬ gedacht, Versand regeln wir dann.(Neupreis ca. 50â¬)
Wer Interesse und/oder Fragen hat...PN an mich 









Laufrad hinten mit:
-Odyssey Hazard lite Felge
-Proper Female Cassetten Nabe (mit Bolts)
Das Laufrad hab ich etwas Ã¼ber einem Jahr gefahren und ist noch in einem echt guten Zustand.Ein,zwei kleine Kratzer an der Felge und an den Speichen.Obwohl ich (fast) immer mit Bremse gefahren bin, ist die Felge noch nicht abgebremst.
Hab fÃ¼r das ganze Laufrad an 125â¬ gedacht,Versand regeln wir dann.(Neupreis ca. 230â¬)
Wer Interesse und/oder Fragen hat...PN an mich 









Laufrad vorne mit:
Odyssey Hazard lite Felge
-Proper Female Front Nabe (mit Bolts) 
Das Laufrad habe ich knapp Ã¼ber ein halbes Jahr gefahren und ist noch in einem sehr guten Zustand.Ein kleiner Kratzer auf dem NabenkÃ¶rper (durch nen Stock ) und sonst so gut wie keinen sichtbaren Kratzer,etc. auf dem Laufrad.Felge ist kein StÃ¼ck abgebremst, weil ich vorne keine Bremse habe .
Hab fÃ¼r das ganze Laufrad an 95â¬ gedacht,weil es echt in einem sehr,sehr guten Zustand ist,Versand regeln wir dann. ( Neupreis ca. 130â¬)
Wer Interesse und/oder Fragen hat...PN an mich 










Oder gerne auch alles zusammen.
FÃ¼r 240â¬,Versand regeln wir dann.






nen schÃ¶nen Abend noch


----------



## Deleted182572 (5. Februar 2011)

áuf welchen internetseiten kauft ihr immer eure Raeder!?
oder gibts gute Laeden in NRW!?


----------



## mainfluffy (5. Februar 2011)

falscher thread. müsste eigentlich in ''Kurze Fragen,kurze Antworten'' rein.

aber um dir zu helfen ...

bikestation-bs.de,peoplesstore.de,parano-garage.de,alliancebmx,... sind gute läden.


----------



## sami leisten (6. Februar 2011)

Hey,

ich wollte ein paar Teile verkaufen:

Wethepeople Verus Rahmen:
Noch kein Jahr alt und wurde nur ca. 5 Monate gefahren.
Schlagt mir einen Realstichen Preis vor: 
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/5/3/3/7/_/large/SAM_1790.JPG

SALT Pitch Flow Reifen:

Der Reifen ist neu und wurde nur einmal kurz gefahren.
Preislich hab ich so an 15 Euro gedacht:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/5/3/3/7/_/large/SAM_1778.JPG

Gruß Sammi


----------



## Freerider_01 (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo

SUCHE: BMX Komplettrad (20"), gebraucht, kann leichte Gebrauchsspuren (Kratzer) haben, bitte keine Dellen/Risse; bis max. 120 Euro, 
bin Anfänger im BMX-Bereich, muss deshalb nicht das beste sein,sollte aber auf jeden Fall halten (will ein paar Tricks springen, einfach zum Spaß haben).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (7. Februar 2011)

FÃ¼r 120â¬ kannst du dir genau so gut ein Realrad holen.

DafÃ¼r bekommst nicht mal die zerbrechlichste BlechmÃ¼hle.


----------



## Freerider_01 (7. Februar 2011)

ich will ja auch kein Edelteil, sondern was gebrauchtes, mir egal wie alt.


----------



## DJ_BMX (7. Februar 2011)

Da wirst du für 120 kaum was besonderes finden, mit dem du Spaß am fahren haben wirst!


----------



## Freerider_01 (7. Februar 2011)

ab wie viel kann ich den Spaß haben deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## DJ_BMX (7. Februar 2011)

Ab 300â¬ gibt es teils schon gute Gebrauchte.


----------



## j.e.t. (7. Februar 2011)

Ich möchte nun schweren Herzens mein BMX verkaufen. Ich bin es insgesamt nur 5 mal gefahren und habe dabei gemerkt, dass ich mich bei meiner Körpergröße von 1,98m doch auf einem Mountainbike wohler fühle...
Aufgebaut ist es wie ich finde, mit den besten Teilen der besten!!!
Dazu kommen noch einige Titanteile und ein Rahmen den in Deutschland kein zweiter fährt!

Ich habe lange nach einem Rahmen gesucht, den ich nicht in jedem Skatepark sehe. Mit diesem rad hast du auf jeden fall eines, was sonst niemand in Deutschland fährt!!!


















Rahmen: *The Take* _One True Avenue_; 21.25" TT; raw w/clearcoat; in Deutschland nicht zu bekommen!!! gefertigt von FBM in den USA
Gabel:* Fit* _Blade Lite_; 10mm; schwarz
Lenker: *Fit* _Sky High_; 28"; abgeschliffen damit Raw zum Rahmen passt
VR Nabe: *Profile* _Mini_; 36L; schwarz; mit Profile Titanschrauben
HR Nabe: *Profile* _Mini_; 36L; RHD; schwarz; mit Profile Titanschrauben und Titandriver mit 9 Zähnen
Kurbel: *Profile* _Race_; 180mm mit Profile Titanachse; mit Knight Titanschrauben
Tretlager: *Profile* _Mid BB_; schwarz
Felgen: *Odyssey* _7KA_; 36L; schwarz eloxiert
Speichen: *DT Swiss* _Competition DB_ black
Nippel: *DT Swiss* _Pro Lock_; black
Reifen vorne: *KHE* _Premium Park_; 20x2.125; Profil neuwertig
Reifen hinten: *KHE* _Premium Park_; 20x1.90; Profil neuwertig
Vorbau: *S&M* _Redneck XLT_; schwarz; ohne Titanschrauben
Kettenblatt: *Tree Bicycle Co.* _Lite sprocket_; bolt drive (kein Splinedrive); 26 Zähne; schwarz
Sattelklemme: *Profile* _Slim Jim_; schwarz eloxiert, mit Spraydose grün, lässt sich aber bei Bedarf wieder leicht abwischen
Sattelstütze: *Thomson* _Elite_; 25.4mm; abgedreht und gefeilt für weiteres absenken; mit einer Titanschraube und 2 Titan-Zylindermuttern
Sattel: *Odyssey* _Junior Seat_; schwarz
Kette: *KMC* _CoolChain Superlight_ K-710 SL; silber
Bremse: *Flybikes* _U-Brake_; schwarz mit Koolstop Bremsbelägen; mit Titanschraube am Bremsdreieck
Bremskabel: *Odyssey* _LinearSlic_
Bremshebel: *Odysses* _Monolever _Small; ich habe ein bisschen am Hebel gefeilt, dass er schlichter aussieht; mit Aluschraube
Lenkerenden: *Kink* _Lightest barends_; schwarz
Griffe: *ODI* _Longneck ST_; schwarz
Steuersatz: *FSA* integriert; schwarz
OHNE PEDALE!!!
*Der Neupreis des ganzen Rades liegt bei etwa 2550*

*Verkaufen tu ich es jetzt für nur 1200 !!!*
excl. Versand

Bis auf, dass das Rad bei mir ein wenig im Zimmer eingestaubt ist, hat es kaum Abnutzungserscheinungen!
Keine Dellen oder Kratzer! 
Die einzigen Spuren die von Gebrauch zeugen, sind ein paar Macken am Bremshebel und ein paar kleine Spuren an der Kurbel...
Auf den Bildern befindet sich auf der Kurbel noch eine Schutzfolie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Den Rahmen Verkaufe ich auch einzeln für *300 !!!*
geschweißt von FBM
Neupreis Rahmen waren *589*
Toptube Length 21.25"
BB Height 11.5"
Chainstey Length 13.625"
Headtube Angle 74.5°
Seattube Angle 71°
Seattube Length 10"


 
Grüße Jakob


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (8. Februar 2011)

Hab einige gebrauchte Teile zu verkaufen, 
Laufräder, Rahmen.... schaut mal auf http://www.dwif-bmx.de
wenn ihr teile davon haben wollt schreibt mir hier ne pn oder ruft an


----------



## Pedal-rider (8. Februar 2011)

Pedal-rider schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> verkaufe meinen United Supreme Su1 Frame von 2010
> Alles im Gutem zustand.
> 
> ...



alles verkauft


----------



## Dirtfreak97 (8. Februar 2011)

Etwas spät und aus dem Urlaub:

Hat hier nichts verloren. Das wär auch ersichtlich, wenn man zumindest lesen würde, wie das Thema heißt...


----------



## DJ_BMX (8. Februar 2011)

Rise dein Auftritt.

*klatsch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sami leisten (9. Februar 2011)

Kommt Leute, der Rahmen ist noch echt super in schuss, wurde nur ca. 5 Monate gefahren.
Ich verkaufe ihn mit Innenlager und Sattelklemme für 128 Euro ink. versand.

Rahmen: wethepeople Versus, Oberrohrlänge 20,8", Mid BB Innenlager.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/phot...e/SAM_1790.JPG


----------



## fabianutta (9. Februar 2011)

So, da Handschuhe ja universell zu gebrauchen sind...
Ich Verkaufe ein paar neue Troy Lee designs GP Gloves History in GrÃ¶Ãe S fÃ¼r 30â¬ vhb. inkl. Verrsand.
hier ein Bildchen: http://motorcycleridergear.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/GP-History-Mens-Gloves.jpg
bei Interesse bitte ne PN Schicken


----------



## P4n!k (10. Februar 2011)

Griaß euch 20Zoller
Ich will ein Radl 20" für mei Freundin zamstellen, also nix dreistes ne gabel und vorbau,Kleinzeugs hab ich schon, sonst bitte einfach alles was ihr so rumfliegen habt und nimmer brauchts bittschön anbieten .. Zustand sollte auf jedenfall brauchbar sein ..
kann wegen mir auch was komplettes sein .. wenn mir was gefällt wird man sich preislich sicher einig !!Danke im voraus

[email protected]
MFG David


----------



## FlowCash (10. Februar 2011)

Verkaufe mein Flatrad: KHE Militant Stealth Pro Rahmen, KHE Tanaka Gabel, Suelo Butt Bar V2, KHE Flat 26 Vorbau, KHE Prismatic Sattelstange, KHE Watanabe Sattel, KHE Hindenburg 2pc Flatlandkurbel, KHE Stimulatorz Pedale, KHE Ninja 20t Sprocket, KHE Tanga Chain, KHE Geisha Fronthub mit Alienation Runaway Felgenring und KHE MAC Flatlandfaltreifen, KHE Geisha Freecoaster Hub, ebenfalls mit Runaway und KHE MAC Flatlandfaltreifen. Top Bike, verkaufe es für VHB 500  inkl. Versand.


----------



## P4n!k (10. Februar 2011)

bitte löschen ...


----------



## mainfluffy (11. Februar 2011)

alles noch zu haben.gerne melden 


mainfluffy schrieb:


> Hey.Ich melde mich in diesem Thread auch mal ... .
> 
> Gleich mal vorneweg:
> Ich würde gerne die Laufräder komplett verkaufen.Nur,wenn wirklich keiner die ganzen Räder haben möchte, verkauf ich evtl. Naben, Felgen,... einzeln
> ...


----------



## |Funmaster| (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich verkaufe folgendes

Animal Light Butted Pegs
10mm + 14mm Pegs
Gebrauchsspuren vorhanden

http://img651.imageshack.us/i/pegs.jpg/

Preis: 20 inkl. Versand





BSD Hubguard
Cassette #1 für Odyssey, WTP, Shadow, Sputnic, MacNeil etc
kaum gebraucht

http://img820.imageshack.us/i/hubguard.jpg/

Preis 17 inkl. Versand


----------



## mainfluffy (13. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## sami leisten (13. Februar 2011)

noch zu haben soll auch nicht so viel kosten..
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/5/3/3/7/_/large/SAM_1791_1297627471.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (14. Februar 2011)

fluffy mach mal bitte ein Bild vom Profil der Reifen, dass ich mich auskenne.


----------



## D-StreeT (15. Februar 2011)

*Nur verkauf!*

Die Fly Felge hat zwei, drei kleine macken, lÃ¤uft rund und kommt ( nicht wie im Bild ) geputzt 





65â¬ inkl.

Die Big V wurde von mir am 3. Januar neu gekauft, hat keinerlei Macken, auf dem Bild ist nur Dreck. Wie neu!




25â¬ inkl.


Im Set billiger.
Die KHE Mac2 street Faltreifen verkaufe ich auf Anfrage auch.


----------



## Bender1 (17. Februar 2011)

ich würds als koplettbike nehmen ) <-- ernst



sami leisten schrieb:


> Kommt Leute, der Rahmen ist noch echt super in schuss, wurde nur ca. 5 Monate gefahren.
> Ich verkaufe ihn mit Innenlager und Sattelklemme für 128 Euro ink. versand.
> 
> Rahmen: wethepeople Versus, Oberrohrlänge 20,8", Mid BB Innenlager.
> ...


----------



## Dirt_Jumper29 (17. Februar 2011)

@ D-StreeT
 ich hätte interesse an den macs was würden beide zusammen kosten?


----------



## D-StreeT (17. Februar 2011)

Dirt_Jumper29 schrieb:


> @ D-StreeT
> ich hätte interesse an den macs was würden beide zusammen kosten?



Rückzieher, da ich diesen Monat keine neuen mehr kaufen könnte ( Naja...einen ) Verkauf wird verschoben.


----------



## XSS (18. Februar 2011)

Suche Profile Studs (10mm) , alles anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (21. Februar 2011)

@ DJ BMX
sorry, dass ich das erst jetzt poste.hab das irgendwie verplant...
hier ein bild.


----------



## |Funmaster| (21. Februar 2011)

Verkaufe eine United Pivotalstütze:
Gesamtlänge ca. 65mm
Durchmesser: 25,4mm
wurde schwarz lackiert
Gebrauchsspuren natürlich vorhanden

12,50 inklusive Versand


----------



## agent_steed (23. Februar 2011)

Auf gut Glück:

Ich suche einen Toploader wie etwa S&M Challenger/Race, BSD, S4 oä.

Danke


----------



## D-StreeT (24. Februar 2011)

D-StreeT schrieb:


> *Nur verkauf!*
> 
> Die Fly Felge hat zwei, drei kleine macken, läuft rund und kommt ( nicht wie im Bild ) geputzt
> 
> ...





Die Big-V ist verkauft, hier ein Bild von der sauberen Fly:





und die Mac2 street sind wieder zu haben, für 45 inkl. ( wäre dann 20 einer )









und hier noch ein paar eclat Slotmachine Pegs - kurz - schmal - 25 inkl.


----------



## Felix_mag_NS (26. Februar 2011)

suche ne profile mini für vorne 
farbe ist vorerst egal außer gold und lila geht alles
einfach angebote per pn machen !


----------



## XSS (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
Profile Limited in Rosa
Beide sehr gutem Zustand nur einmal eingespeicht ca. 1Jahr gefahren

Zum Tausch gegen Chrom

Hinten alles auÃer Driver & Studs
Vorne komplett bis auf Studs

Kein Verkauf nur Tausch.






















Dann noch eine Flybikes 2.5 Kurbel in 180mm gegen Profile , Mc Neil , Twombolt ..

Rechnung von 2011 3-4 mal gefahren , Kratzerfrei , 22mm


















Stolen Etrain 20,75 
2 Dellen
Guter Zustand 
Keine Risse
Abgeflexte Bremssockel





Verkauf 110 

Odyssey 7KA








Eine 35
Beide 60

Primo Dopple Butted + Nippel 
72 StÃ¼ck
20â¬

Mad Max schwarz guter Zustand






35â¬

Shadow Attack
Zustand gut










25â¬

KHE Mac's
2,0  Park
2,0 Dirt
35â¬

Speichen , Felgen sind schon weg


----------



## Stirni (27. Februar 2011)

perverses need auf die naben. pm im leichtsinn


----------



## XSS (27. Februar 2011)

Stirni schrieb:


> perverses need auf die naben. pm im leichtsinn



Pn zurück


----------



## Imre (28. Februar 2011)

Falls jemand ein gerne gut gebrauchtes, aber noch funktionsfähiges BMX abzugeben hätte wäre ich dankbar für Angebote  

Gruß
David


----------



## sami leisten (1. März 2011)

suche einen noch recht in Schuss gehaltenen Chrom Lenker, kein Schrott.
Gruß Sammi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastyhlidorf (4. März 2011)

verkaufe neue G sport felge,48 loch,schwarz,ungefahren,noch nie eingespeicht,komplett neu halt


----------



## HEIZER (7. März 2011)

BMX Brit Pivotal-Seat - Mark Webb -

ca 4 Wochen alt, 3 mal mit gefahren. Vorne unter der Sattelspitze ist an einer Stelle die Farbe ab, ist aber KEINE Beschädigung , die Oberfläche ist glatt wie am Rest des Sattels.

29  + 4,30  versicherter Versand oder an Selbstabholer










Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## xandermann (7. März 2011)

Verkaufe folgende Teile:

FlyBikes Diablo Rahmen, 21'' (damals der Signature Rahmen von Brandon Pundai) inkl. Sattelklemme,
Spanish BB, internal Headset, Cantis oben, in der genialen Farbe "schwarzgold", Lack ist gut aber natÃ¼rlich sind die Ã¼blichen Kratzer vorhanden, 1x Delle an der oberen rechten Kettenstrebe, 1x kleine Delle am Unterrohr, keine Risse!!!
VB 50â¬






S&M Beringer Bar, schwarz, 8'' hoch, gekÃ¼rzt auf 60cm
15â¬





Demolition Bennet Stem, schwarz, ein Gewinde zur Klemmung am Gabelschaft habe ich mal mit einem HeliCoil repariert, funktioniert einwandfrei
10â¬






Verkauf auch gerne alles zusammen...das Zeug muss weg!


----------



## alli333i (7. März 2011)

xandermann schrieb:


> Verkaufe folgende Teile:
> 
> FlyBikes Diablo Rahmen, 21''
> [...]
> ...



im ernst? oder tippfehler?


----------



## xandermann (7. März 2011)

nein kein tippfehler. da steht VB 50â¬. d.h. du darfst bei interesse irgendein vorschlag bringen...also auf was willst du raus? wir wollen hier verkaufen und nicht diskutieren.... ;-)


----------



## Ein alter Mann (9. März 2011)

VERKAUFT..


----------



## coaster (9. März 2011)

Verkaufe neuen S&M Perfect 10 Lenker in schw. Je 2 cm abgeschnitten an beiden Seiten. Ist immer nocg saubreit das Teil. Bin zu oldschool für sowas....Macht mir ein Angebot .Hab auch noch ein newschool 9 Kg Flatbike bei Bedarf.


----------



## fabianutta (11. März 2011)

Verkaufe 2 brandneue Bremsen.
hinten: odyssey monolever rechts, kabel und das andere teil hab ich kein plan
vorne: alles keine ahnung

keine ahnung was die teile kosten, macht vorschläge, gern auch für einzelne parts
am besten dann ne pn schicken


----------



## mainfluffy (11. März 2011)

fabianutta schrieb:


> Verkaufe 2 brandneue Bremsen.
> hinten: odyssey monolever rechts, kabel und das andere teil hab ich kein plan
> vorne: alles keine ahnung
> 
> ...



so wirst du bestimmt richtig schnell was los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (11. März 2011)

xandermann schrieb:


> nein kein tippfehler. da steht VB 50. d.h. du darfst bei interesse irgendein vorschlag bringen...also auf was willst du raus? wir wollen hier verkaufen und nicht diskutieren.... ;-)




joa gut ich bin mir im moment zwar nicht sicher ob ich einen brauche aber da brauch man ja eig. nichtmal handeln. woher kommt der niedrige preis?


----------



## Daniel_D (11. März 2011)

Flybikes baut seit 7 Jahren Rahmen. Rate mal wie alt dieser ist? Ich tippe auf 4-5 Jahre. Was ihn nicht schlechter macht. Bräuchte ich einen neuen, wäre das sofort meine erste Wahl.


----------



## alli333i (11. März 2011)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Flybikes baut seit 7 Jahren Rahmen. Rate mal wie alt dieser ist? Ich tippe auf 4-5 Jahre. Was ihn nicht schlechter macht. Bräuchte ich einen neuen, wäre das sofort meine erste Wahl.




häät ich jetzt auch in etwa gesagt. nur versteh ich den preis trotzdem nicht. kommt mir natürlich entgegen und ich werds mi echt überlegen.....aber ich kenne viele die für ihre 5jahre alten komplettbikes o.ä. noch ein viertel des kaufpreises verlangen und auch bekommen....nach der "regel" hätte der ja neu 200 euro gekostet...


----------



## TimmeBMX (13. März 2011)

Würde 2 weiße Felgen ( Eclat und Fly-bikes cross) gegen 2 schwarze TAUSCHEN bilder auf Anfrage


----------



## coaster (13. März 2011)

Habe einen neuen S&M Perfect 10 Lenker zum Tausch anzubieten, suche einen 9 Zoll hohen. Oder für 50 incl Porto.


----------



## joshridebmx (14. März 2011)

Moin,
verkaufe nen Stolen Etrain Rahmen und nen Premium Sub'10 Vorbau.Desweiteren würde ich gernen meinen Wtp OD Lenker in CHROM tauschen , gegen nen schwarzen , mindestens 8.25"!
Bilder reiche ich nach!!
Geht beides billig raus!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (14. März 2011)

Was soll der Rahmen kosten? TTlänge?
Wegen dem Lenker, ich hätte nen 10er S&M zu tauschen


----------



## joshridebmx (14. März 2011)

Hast eine Pm! und ich sehe gerade , kommst aus Trier , dann sehen wir uns ja am Samstag.!


----------



## XSS (14. März 2011)

joshridebmx schrieb:


> Moin,
> verkaufe nen Stolen Etrain Rahmen und nen Premium Sub'10 Vorbau.Desweiteren würde ich gernen meinen Wtp OD Lenker in CHROM tauschen , gegen nen schwarzen , mindestens 8.25"!
> Bilder reiche ich nach!!
> Geht beides billig raus!
> Gruß




Warte auf teile von dem kerl ! Ist sehr unzuverlässig ist im teilewaage forum auch schon für den Marktplatz gesperrt


----------



## Stirni (14. März 2011)

bestätige ich. von kauf und tausch ist stark abzuraten.


----------



## joshridebmx (15. März 2011)

XSS schrieb:


> Warte auf teile von dem kerl ! Ist sehr unzuverlässig ist im teilewaage forum auch schon für den Marktplatz gesperrt





Ich denke wir hätten das geklärt?!
Wer bei mir absofort kauft wird merken das es nicht so ist.Ich war bei der Post, und habe geklärt was da los war.
Du siehst , deine Teile sind heute gekommen. Genauso wie alle andren die ich verschickt habe. Ich hab ebenso eine Bestätigung das alle Pakete am genannten Datum abgeschickt wurden.
Es lag also nicht an mir , wie ich bereits im Leichtsinn erwähnt habe.


----------



## XSS (15. März 2011)

2 wochen hats gedauert und ausreden gabs mit dazu


----------



## joshridebmx (16. März 2011)

Och mann ich hab da echt keine Lust mehr hier drüber zu diskutieren.
Wenn du willst , schreib mich an und ich schick dir den Beweis das ich am besagten Tag losgeschickt hab.


----------



## sami leisten (18. März 2011)

Suche recht Flachen BMX Rahmen Oberrohrlänge sollte min. 20,8" betragen und Preislich auch nicht zu teuer...schickt mir bitte ne PM wenn ihr was habr ich würde auch Tauschen.
Gruß Sammi


----------



## HEIZER (21. März 2011)

#2254  ist verkauft


----------



## alli333i (21. März 2011)

bin am überlegen mir ne (neue) andere gabel zu besorgen.....

sollte voll chromoly sein (was sonst? ) und street/ dirt tauglich sein. pegs müssten auch dranpassen, die farbe sollte nichtzu pervers sein, obwohl das nebensache ist.

bietet an wenn ihr was günstiges rumliegen habt, vllt interessiert mich da ja was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimmeBMX (21. März 2011)

alli333i schrieb:


> bin am überlegen mir ne (neue) andere gabel zu besorgen.....
> 
> sollte voll chromoly sein (was sonst? ) und street/ dirt tauglich sein. pegs müssten auch dranpassen, die farbe sollte nichtzu pervers sein, obwohl das nebensache ist.
> 
> bietet an wenn ihr was günstiges rumliegen habt, vllt interessiert mich da ja was




Habe noch eine Odyssey Classic dirtfork in 14mm liegen in Schwarz


----------



## alli333i (21. März 2011)

TimmeBMX schrieb:


> Habe noch eine Odyssey Classic dirtfork in 14mm liegen in Schwarz





an sich gerne, nur ist mir die wahrscheinlich zu teuer. an wieviel hattest du da gedacht?


----------



## TimmeBMX (23. März 2011)

alli333i schrieb:


> an sich gerne, nur ist mir die wahrscheinlich zu teuer. an wieviel hattest du da gedacht?



dachte so an 45 inkl.


----------



## chriswhip (23. März 2011)

Suche ein 16t Schraubritzel für Naben mit kleinem Gewinde.
Gruß


----------



## AndBeyond (25. März 2011)

Tach,

verkaufe WeThePeople Beyond 2008er. 
BMX ist komplett Roh, also von mir per Hand blank abgeschliffen, hat 'nen Plastiksattel(leicht!), 'nen Season "Big Berg" Lenker (    8.25" rise, 28" wide, 2 degrees upsweet, 10 degrees backsweep, 698gramm) rote Mankind Griffe ansonsten original. Alle weiteren Daten kann man --> hier <-- nachlesen.
Neu war 629,-, ich möchte gerne 390,- bin für Preisvorschläge offen. Bremse habe ich auch noch. BMX steht in 41061 Mönchengladbach. Evtl. Versand, kostet so um die 12,- Euro wenn ich 'nen guten Karton klarmachen kann. Ach so, Gewicht ist 11,86Kg.

Nachtrag: Beide Räder frisch zentriert

Hier ein paar Impressionen:


----------



## alli333i (28. März 2011)

alli333i schrieb:


> bin am überlegen mir ne (neue) andere gabel zu besorgen.....
> 
> sollte voll chromoly sein (was sonst? ) und street/ dirt tauglich sein. pegs müssten auch dranpassen, die farbe sollte nichtzu pervers sein, obwohl das nebensache ist.
> 
> bietet an wenn ihr was günstiges rumliegen habt, vllt interessiert mich da ja was




hab bisher nur ein angebot gekriegt und der typ reagiert nicht mehr. kommt schon leute, ihr habt doch bestimmt was


----------



## D-StreeT (29. März 2011)

Biete hier meine Gabel und Nabe an.
In erster Linie würde ich gerne Tauschen, verkauf ist aber möglich.

FIT Shiv 09 ( 765g ) gekürzt auf 14,5cm ( noch leichter ), Originallack und keine Schäden bis auf Lackmacken




Geld oder Tausch gegen eine pegtaugliche Gabel in schwarz


Dann wär noch meine geliebte Proper Female Cassette.
Sie ist Poliert ( Flansch wird nachpoliert ) RHD, 36°, 9T und läuft einwandfrei, zuverlässig und ich hatte noch nie Stress damit.




Geld oder Tausch gegen eine pegtaugliche LHD Nabe - vorzugsweise 9T - Proper = win ( hab bereits nen Hubguard dafür )


----------



## Dirt_Freak23 (29. März 2011)

Hey leute ich suche einen BMX rahmen sollt so zwischen 50-100 euro liegen da cich ihn neu auf bauen will schreibt einfach was ihr habt am besten auch bilder schreibt mir wenn ihr was habt könnt auch an meine email schreiben [email protected] also schreibt was ihr habt


----------



## Dirt_Freak23 (29. März 2011)

hi wie du vllt gesehen hast suche ich einen rahmen du hast nicht zu fällig noch einen zwischen 50 und 100 euro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-StreeT (29. März 2011)

TatsÃ¤chlich habe ich einen WTP Addict Rahmen von 2008 anzubieten.
40â¬ kostet der und ist unzerstÃ¶rbar ( aber auch entsprechend schwer )
20.5" TT 13.5" CS


----------



## |Funmaster| (3. April 2011)

Hi,
ich möchte meinen Superstar Carlton Rahmen gerne verkaufen. Er wurde am 05.11.2010 gekauft und immer pfleglich behandelt. Die Rechnung lege ich natürlich bei. Er hat keine Dellen oder größere Kratzer. Mit dem Rahmen bin ich nicht gegrindet und habe nichts Materialschädigendes angestellt. Abnutzungsspuren am Dropout sind vorhanden.

Der Rahmen kommt natürlich mit Bremszeug und Gyrotaps.
Eingebaut ist ein 19mm Spanish BB, was sehr gut läuft.

Geometriedaten:
Toptube: 21"
Chainstay 13,4"
BB Height: 11,6"
Headtube Angle: 75°

Aufgrund des geringen Alters und des sehr guten Zustandes stelle ich mir 260 inkl. Versand vor.

Bilder:


----------



## HEIZER (3. April 2011)

Immer noch zu haben :

ODYSSEY Vandero 2 Front Bolt Hub

Die Nabe war nur ca 4 Wochen im Rad und wurde jetzt durch eine Profile Mini Race ersetzt.

Absolut keine Mängel , weder mechanisch noch optisch, keine Grinds etc...

Preisvorstellung : 35  incl. Versand 


Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## phoenixinflames (5. April 2011)

Verkaufe einen Sunday Ian Schwartz Signature Rahmen.

Oberrohrlänge 20,5", Kettenstreben 13,75", Tretlagerhöhe 11,75".

Integrierte Pivotal-Stütze.

Mit Bremssockeln.

Der Rahmen ist top in Schuss, es wurde nicht gegrindet, er hat nur ein paar oberflächliche Lackschäden.
Dazu gibts noch einen Odyssey Senior Pivotal.











170 VHB


MfG, Basti


----------



## ~mäxchen~ (6. April 2011)

Hallo,

[wenn Interesse an einzelnen Parts besteht, bitte schreiben!  Außerdem würde ich mich um eine ungefähre Wertschätzung als Komplettbike freuen. Gerne auch per PN.]
ich wollte mein WeThePeople DareDevil '05 in schwarz verkaufen. Es wurde nie sehr intensiv zum Dirt oder Streetfahren genutzt und stand die letzten Jahre, seitdem ich mein Dirtbike habe, eigentlich nur noch im Keller.
Die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren à la Kratzer blieben natürlich trotzdem nicht aus. Sonst ist soweit alles in Ordnung, keine Risse/Beulen oder ähnliches. Der Lenker und die Sattelstange ist ungekürzt, Originalaufkleber sind auch noch drauf. Nur die Räder haben nen Schlag. Hinten ist die Acht recht stark (180-Versuche ), vorne ist auch deutlich was drin. Bin aber bis zu letzt so gefahren, also ist nicht unfahrbar so. Die Felgen haben aber auch etwas Gebrauchsspuren (siehe Bilder)
Habe hier dann mal ein paar Bilder für euch:














































Preisvorstellung habe ich noch nicht wirklich...könnt euch ja mal melden, was ihr denkt, was man dafür noch so ca. verlangen kann. Eventuell (nur wenn nahezu alles wegkommt) würde ich das Rad auch als Einzelteile verkaufen. Aber mal sehen, was so als Komplettpreis angeboten / geschätzt wird.
Zum Ende vielleicht noch eine kleine Teileliste:

Rahmen: WeThePeople
Gabel: WeThePeople
Lenker: WeThePeople 25" breit
Vorderrad / Hinterrad: Felge in chrom, 48 Speichen Xrims mit salt nabe & maxxis m-tread
Kettenblatt: WeThePeolpe 36T
Sattel: WeThePeolpe 
Kurbel: Salt 3-teilig 17,5cm
Kette: KMC 
Bremshebel / Bremsen: Tektro

Details sonst auch hier KLICK MICH!

Gruß Max


----------



## bemster (7. April 2011)

Ich verkaufe eine Fisheye-Aufsatzlinse fÃ¼r Camcorder. Kenko Fisheye SGW-043 ist die  Produktbezeichnung. Die Linse hat ein Gewinde mit dem Durchmesser 37mm,  ich schicke noch einen Objektivadapterring von 37mm auf 30,5mm mit!  Falls man eine andere GrÃ¶Ãe benÃ¶tigt, bietet Ebay eine groÃe Auswahl  (Adapter kosten zwischen 5 und 10â¬).

Ich hab das Objektiv vor kurzem erst gekauft, allerdings habe ich es so  gut wie nie benutzt, dh. es ist qualitativ und technisch in einem Top  Zustand!
Als Preis wÃ¼rde ich deswegen 30â¬ inkl. Versand ansetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volka_racho (8. April 2011)

hey, 
ich verkaufe meine laufräder.

HR: odyssey 7k (schwarz, wurde mit breme gefahren) ,profile nabe (schwarz) mit Ti achse
VR: alex rims (weiss nicht mehr genau welche), profile nabe (schwarz) mit Ti achse und studs.

bei interesse mach ich gern mal ein paar fotos.


----------



## RISE (8. April 2011)

Habe einige T-Shirts und einen Kapuzenpulli abzugeben:

1. HEARTCORE Clothing 

rot, GrÃ¶Ãe S, guter Zustand, NP 29â¬, jetzt 10â¬







2. THRICE Bandshirt 

schwarz (etwas ausgeblichen), GrÃ¶Ãe S slim fit, Zustand gut bis befriedigend, NP 25â¬, jetzt 8â¬







3. ARMOR FOR SLEEP Bandshirt

schwarz, GrÃ¶Ãe S slim fit, guter Zustand, NP 25, jetzt 10â¬







4. THURSDAY Bandshirt

rot, GrÃ¶Ãe S, guter Zustand, NP 29â¬, jetzt 10â¬







5. HARD ROCK CAFE London

schwarz, GrÃ¶Ãe M, mit Lederprint, bis auf unvermeidliche Risse im aufgenÃ¤hten Lederprint sehr guter Zustand, NP 30â¬, jetzt 12â¬







6. DIVIDED Hoodie

graumeliert, GrÃ¶Ãe M, angenehmer dicker Stoff, sehr guter Zustand, NP 25â¬, jetzt 10â¬







Alle Sachen werden natÃ¼rlich nochmal durchgewaschen und kommen aus einem Nichtraucherhaushalt. Genaue MaÃe kann ich auf Anfrage nachreichen. Preise zzgl. Versand, der sich auf 2,20â¬ belaufen dÃ¼rfte.

Meldet euch bei Interesse einfach hier oder per PM!


----------



## phoenixinflames (12. April 2011)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Verkaufe einen Sunday Ian Schwartz Signature Rahmen.
> 
> Oberrohrlänge 20,5", Kettenstreben 13,75", Tretlagerhöhe 11,75".
> 
> ...



Jetzt für 150 zu haben.


----------



## vnvrum (12. April 2011)

alles weg.


----------



## AndBeyond (12. April 2011)

AndBeyond schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> verkaufe WeThePeople Beyond 2008er.
> BMX ist komplett Roh, also von mir per Hand blank abgeschliffen, hat 'nen Plastiksattel(leicht!), 'nen Season "Big Berg" Lenker (    8.25" rise, 28" wide, 2 degrees upsweet, 10 degrees backsweep, 698gramm) rote Mankind Griffe ansonsten original. Alle weiteren Daten kann man --> hier <-- nachlesen.
> Neu war 629,-, ich möchte gerne s.u. bin für Preisvorschläge offen. Bremse habe ich auch noch. BMX steht in 41061 Mönchengladbach. Evtl. Versand, kostet so um die 12,- Euro wenn ich 'nen guten Karton klarmachen kann. Ach so, Gewicht ist 11,86Kg.



Jetzt mit Bremse und neuem Preis: *330,-*


----------



## XSS (13. April 2011)

Suche nen golf angebote per pn


----------



## holmar (13. April 2011)

ein brakeless golf mit singlespeed und ohne lack?


----------



## schawen (13. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte mein "Verde Theory 2010" zum verkauf anbieten. Zustand ist  TipTop, lediglich ein paar Gummisohlen-Spuren meiner Schuhe am Rahmen.
Hinterrad-Bremse ist demontiert, Teile liegen bei. Ferner gehören die auf den Bildern zu sehenden Pegs ebenfalls dazu!
















*VHB: 350 EUR*

Abholung in 30916 Hannover


----------



## downhiller29 (13. April 2011)

Hallo verkaufe ein felt chasem 2010 model mit neuen extra parts für über 250. Das bike hat damals 375,00 gekostet und  hat gebrachsspuren aber keine risse keine dellen aber halt minimale abschirfungen das bike war erst beim kundendienst, also will ich es für 499 VHB rein bei interresse bitte eifach melden meine E-mail ist die [email protected]


----------



## downhiller29 (13. April 2011)

sorry das soll nicht "rein" sondern "kaufen" heißen sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Corporation (13. April 2011)

WÃ¤re "verkaufen" nicht treffender?
Stimmt die Email Adresse mit dem Rechtschreibfehler "downhil" und wÃ¤re eine Teileliste und Bilder nicht schlagendere Argumente als ein Kundendienst und Teile fÃ¼r 250â¬?
Achja Rechtschreibung und Gross und Kleinschreibung machen sich immer gut. Ãbrigens gibt es unter deinem Beitrag einen Edit Button mit dem du deine BeitrÃ¤ge "editieren" kannst, also zum Beispiel die Fehler ausbessern und die fehlenden Infos ergÃ¤nzen.


----------



## downhiller29 (13. April 2011)

jawoll scheff wird gemacht


----------



## downhiller29 (13. April 2011)

des ist des gute stÃ¼ck also des hat:
fast neu reifen             60â¬ 
laufrad hinten nitros    120â¬
sattel inkl. sattelstÃ¼tze 50â¬
kettenblatt                 25â¬
vorbau   salt               60â¬ 
ja halt dan noch griffe bremsbacken bremszug 30â¬ 
insgesamt : 325 ist aber auch gebracht deshalb noch so 280â¬


----------



## downhiller29 (13. April 2011)

â¦


----------



## downhiller29 (13. April 2011)

verkaufe gut erhaltenes bike chasem 10 fÃ¼r 480â¬ 'VHB


----------



## Stirni (13. April 2011)

vorher findest du den edit-knopf.
reiß dich mal ein bisschen zusammen.


----------



## RISE (13. April 2011)

downhiller29 schrieb:


> verkaufe gut erhaltenes bike chasem 10 für 480 'VHB



Das erwähntest du bereits heute Nachmittag. Nicht, dass ich deine Euphorie bremsen möchte, aber das Forum wird zur Zeit (glücklicherweise) auch nicht gerade überrannt von kaufwilligen ratlosen radlosen. Da bringt es nichts, jeden Tag zweimal zu updaten. 

Aaron Ross würde es aber sicherlich kaufen.


----------



## chiefwiggum (14. April 2011)

Falls irgendjemand zufällig noch einen Lenker übrig haben sollte, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem etwas höheren und einigermaßen stabilen Lenker, Farbe wäre egal und wie immer natürlich möglichst billig das ganze...

Danke


----------



## Schmu (15. April 2011)

Hab n paar Teile zum Verkauf:

Profile Race Cranks schwarz 165mm mit 2 verschiedenen EuroBB Innenlager CroMo-Hohl-Achse.
Es sind 2 verschiedene Innenlager dabei:
1x KHE Euro BB Innenlager (für 68mm BSA Innenlager)
1x original Proflie Euro BB Innenlager (auch für 68mm BSA)

Alle Teile sind neuwertig, da ich die Kurbel nur für kurze Zeit montiert hatte. Lediglich normale Montagespuren und ein kleiner Kratzer (lies sich aufgrund der Größe schlecht fotografieren) sind vorhanden.

Noch ein paar Infos:

Set mit Innenlager betsehend aus:
- 2 Kurbelarme
- CroMo Stahl Achse
- Achs- und Spiderschrauben
- Installationwerkzeug
- polierte Kappen und 2x 2 Industrielager
- Spacer

Features:
- geschweißte Kurbeln aus 4130 CroMo Stahl
- Innenlagerachse aus 4140 CroMo Stahl
- limitierte Lifetime Garantie auf Kurbelarme und Spindel auf Verbiegen und Brechen (finde leider nur die Rechnung nicht mehr)
- kombinierbar mit allen Innenlager-Standards

Länge: 165mm
Farbe: schwarz
Achse: CroMo Hohl-Achse
Gewicht: 1050 g (gesamte Set)

Neupreis des Kurbelsets lag bei 245 !!!

150 plus 7 Versand






Verkaufe TREE BICYCLE CO. Lite SPLINED BMX Kettenblatt - silber/ raw - 33 Zähne

Das Kettenblatt ist perfekt für fixed Freestyle, MTB, BMX uvm. Durch die Verzahnung wird keine Kettenblattschraube benötigt und sitzt perfekt auf der Asche ohne sich verdrehen zu können (Sehr wichtig für Fixed Gear Räder...)

Das Kettenblatt wurde keine 20km gefahren und ist absolut neuwertig. Lediglich kleine Macken vom Einbau, die man aber im eingebauten Zustand nicht sieht...

Material: 5/16 dick, 7075-T6 Aluminium
Zähne: 1/8 stärke
Achsloch: 48 spline für 22mm Achse, 22mm Bohrung mit Adapter auf 19mm Grösse: Größe: 33 Zähne
Gewicht: bei 30 Zähne -84g

Neupreis lag bei 90 !!!

60 inkl. Versand






Verkaufe KHE Rotor Kettenblatt für BMX Kurbeln schwarz 33 Zähne.
CNC gefrästes Kettenblatt aus 7075 T6 Aluminium mit "Diamond -Cut" Zähnen.

Wurde nur Kurz um den Block zur Probe gefahren aber durch ein kleineres ersetzt.
Kettenblatt hat lediglich Montagspuren, die man im eingebauten Zustand nicht sieht...

Neupreis lag bei 45Euro !!!

25 inkl. Versand






mehr Bilder in meinem Flickr Album:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626351613453/

Bei Interesse einfach E-Mail oder PN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (17. April 2011)

We The People Zodiac 2010 (wenig gefahren) 450â¬ VB 





bei fragen einfach Privatnachricht schreiben ...
Preis ist Verhandlungsbasis (siehe oben) ...


----------



## alli333i (18. April 2011)

alli333i schrieb:


> bin am überlegen mir ne (neue) andere gabel zu besorgen.....
> 
> sollte voll chromoly sein (was sonst? ) und street/ dirt tauglich sein. pegs müssten auch dranpassen, die farbe sollte nichtzu pervers sein, obwohl das nebensache ist.
> 
> bietet an wenn ihr was günstiges rumliegen habt, vllt interessiert mich da ja was



hab immernoch nichts....


----------



## P4n!k (24. April 2011)

Verkaufe das Bmx meiner Freundin Ebay Kleinanzeigen 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-detailansicht.html?adId=25707538

MFG David


----------



## alli333i (25. April 2011)

P4n!k schrieb:


> Verkaufe das Bmx meiner Freundin Ebay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-detailansicht.html?adId=25707538
> 
> MFG David







> habe zusätzlich auch noch ne günstigere gabel [...]da




hehe was für ne gabel?


----------



## benni_beutel (25. April 2011)

Fitbike Flow Trail

Teileliste: 

 Rahmen: 20.75 top tube, 100% 4130 cromo frame inkl. neuem Kink-Steuersatz und neuem Eclat Mid-BB Tretlager 
 Gabel: 100% 4130 cromo, hitzebehandelte Rohre 
 Lenker: 100% 4130 cromo, 8 Zoll hoch und 27,5 Zoll breit 
Vorbau: Fit DLR 
 Kurbel: FitBike Co. 175mm lang, 48er Verzahnung 
 Kettenblatt: Mankind Tolerance mit 25 Zähnen 
Felgen: 36 Loch Alienation Felgen 
 HR-Nabe: SB, 9t-Festdriver, 14mm Achse 
 VR-Nabe: SB, 10mm Achse 
 Bremse: Odyssey Monolever short, Kink Linear Slic Bremskabel, Odyssey Evo2 Bremse 
Sattel: Odyssey Senior Pivotal 
Sattelstütze: Federal Stumppost Pivotal, Kink Sattelklemme 
Kette: KMC Cool Chain Lite 
Pedale: Odyssey Twistet PC 
Griffe: Flybikes Ruben 
Reifen: VR Fitbike Co. 2,25, HR Odyssey Path PLyte 2,1 

 Preis 300 inkl. Versand KEIN EINZELVERKAUF!


----------



## vnvrum (25. April 2011)

alles verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4n!k (25. April 2011)

alli333i schrieb:


> hehe was für ne gabel?



is ne eastern gabel von 2009 
ride on


----------



## alli333i (25. April 2011)

P4n!k schrieb:


> is ne eastern gabel von 2009
> ride on



soll kosten?


----------



## P4n!k (26. April 2011)

Die is Rosa  und soll 40â¬ incl versand kosten


----------



## alli333i (26. April 2011)

geil! rosa! will ich haben. PM


----------



## P4n!k (26. April 2011)

alli333i schrieb:


> geil! rosa! will ich haben. PM



hmm jupp besser is das ... als hier das ganze Forum VollZuSpammen


----------



## AndBeyond (26. April 2011)

> Zitat von *AndBeyond*
> 
> 
> Tach,
> ...


300,- glatt


----------



## Ace86 (26. April 2011)

Verkaufe KHE Barbados LT 2008. 
2009 gekauft, ca. 1 Jahr gefahren, guter Zustand.
Alle weiteren Informationen gibts hier: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bmx-khe-barbados-lt-2008/25899430


----------



## vinzentppr (29. April 2011)

hallo,

ich  suche ein gebrauchtes flatland bmx ,da mir jetzt das streeten keinen spaß mehr macht am liebsten wäre mir ein *KHE Dafunction .

ich würde auch nur einen rahmen kaufen*.

falls ihr noch ein bike /Rahmen im keller stehen habt schreibt mir eine e-mail oder eine nachricht

lg vinz


----------



## D-StreeT (29. April 2011)

Verkaufe:






Proper TTXL in schwarz original - typische Macken - ungekürzt - nix verbogen ( ohne Griffe/Barends )





FIT Shiv 2009 ( 765g ) schwarz original - typische Macken - 14,5cm Schaft - nix verbogen, nix gerissen


----------



## Kottenbutter (30. April 2011)

Hallo;
ich suche für mein neues Bmx noch eine Bremse fürs Hinterrad.
Falls einer eine güstig abgeben kann, möge sich bitte schnell bei mir Melden.

Gruß,
Kottenbutter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristophK (1. Mai 2011)

Hombre mit koolstop lachs belägen für 15 inkl versand als warensendung?


----------



## Kottenbutter (1. Mai 2011)

Das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an.
Kannst du mir denn mal nen paar Bilder Senden ?
[email protected]
Danle !!


----------



## P4n!k (1. Mai 2011)

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/886570]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Verkaufe dieses ding da oben ! 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/verkaufe-profi-bmx-!-neupreis-ca-1200-/26233704


----------



## bemster (1. Mai 2011)

Verkaufe meinen Wethepeople Volta Rahmen. 

4130 Sanko CrMo, 
21" TT, 13.75" CS, 
HA 74.5Â°, 
gehÃ¤rtete Ausfallenden

Gewicht liegt bei nachgewogenen 2226 gr. Der Rahmen wurde teilweiÃe entlackt und hat stellenweiÃe Flugrost angesetzt.

Kommt natÃ¼rlich mit Sattelklemme und Bremszeug (Sockel, KabelfÃ¼hrungen)

Der Rahmen ist jetzt ein 3/4 Jahr in Benutzung und nichts ist verbogen.  Dellen sind auch nicht vorhanden. Er hat die Ã¼blichen Kratzer an CS und  ein paar LackschÃ¤den...
Mehr Bilder findet man in meinem Bikecheck: Klick mich!
 
Preislich wÃ¼rde ich jetzt mal 70â¬ Vhb verlangen.











Desweiteren verkaufe ich einen Countrybikes 855 Lenker, 2 Monate alt,  hat die Ã¼blichen Kratzer an der Lenkerbiegung. Nachgewochen 688gr.

55 inkl. Versand


----------



## WODAN (2. Mai 2011)

Suche 180mm BMX race Kurbel, am besten komplett mit Innenlager für BSA und 42er Kettenblatt


----------



## vnvrum (2. Mai 2011)

alles verkauft


----------



## ONE78 (2. Mai 2011)

suche:

2 x 20zoll felgen
36loch
gern (ganz) schwarz, ohne bremsflächen
leicht ,breit und günstig

oder ein vernünftige bezugsquelle


----------



## kurbel_jim (2. Mai 2011)

hallo, 

ich würde gern meinen zweiradhorizont erweitern und mich im bmx-bereich reinfuchsen. dazu suche ich ein relativ stabiles, für 90kg lebengewicht, brauchbares bmx. da student und so weiter also auch relativ kostengünstig.
für angebote wäre ich dankbar, etwas reingelesen hab ich mich schon, mir jedoch noch keine konkreten vorstellungen gemacht. 

besten gruß, henry


----------



## P4n!k (2. Mai 2011)

6 beiträge drüber henry 
mfg David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurbel_jim (2. Mai 2011)

600euronen sind mir leider zu happig


----------



## schawen (3. Mai 2011)

schawen schrieb:


> Mein Bike steht immernoch zum Verkauf:



Es ist immernoch da


----------



## schawen (3. Mai 2011)

schawen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mein "Verde Theory 2010" zum verkauf anbieten. Zustand ist TipTop, lediglich ein paar Gummisohlen-Spuren meiner Schuhe am Rahmen.
> Hinterrad-Bremse ist demontiert, Teile liegen bei. Ferner gehören die auf den Bildern zu sehenden Pegs ebenfalls dazu!
> ...



Es ist noch da... und ich wiege auch 90kg


----------



## benni_beutel (3. Mai 2011)

kurbel jim hat eine PM!


----------



## jjdd (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich biete hier mein Leaf Mustang BMX an. Es ist in limitierter Auflage erschienen und wurde im ca. Dezember 2010 gekauft.
Daher ist so gut wie nichts dran, ein absolut super Zustand, Gebrauchsspuren muss man erst suchen. (Sorry für die schlechten Bilder, hab im Moment nur mein Handy hier)

Hier die Partlist, ein paar Sachen habe ich modifiziert:

Rahmen: Leaf Mustang 100% Sanko (TT 21/Kettenstreben 13,75)
Gabel: Leaf impact Fork 100% Cromo
Lenker: Leaf Rodeo Bar 100% Cromo
Vorbau: Kartell Static Stem Pro
Steuersatz: Kartell integrated
Griffe: S&M
Sattel: Pivotal slim
Sattelstütze: Leaf Stumpy - Pivotal
Kurbel: Leaf Motosticks 100% cromo
Kettenblatt: Kartell essential Sprocket 28T
Pedale: Odyssey Twisted Plastik
Innenlager: Leaf Mid BB industriegelagert
Felgen: Alex Rim DM 24
Nabe vorne: Kartell Baja
Nabe hinten: Kartell Baja 9T Driver
Reifen: VR: Kenda Krackpot 2.25, HR: Maxxis M-Tread 2.10


Eine Dia-Tech Bremse mit Odyssey Monolever small Bremshebel und 2 light Pegs bekommt ihr noch dazu.

Preislich habe ich mir 449 vorgestellt.

Falls noch Fragen sind eifach melden


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Mai 2011)

Demolition Cromoly Pegs: neuwertiger Zustand - keine Kratzer oder ähnliches

10,-

20" Hoffman Bikes Skid Mark Tire: Kaum gefahren - Profil vollständig erhalten

8,-

Schwalbe AV 7 20 Zoll BMX-Schlauch:

20x1,75/1.90
20x2.00
20x2,125

5,-

Versand jeweils 2,20,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni_beutel (4. Mai 2011)

Rad ist noch zu haben, jetzt mit mehr Bildern:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bmx-20-odyssey-fit-bike-no-wtp,-versand-moeglich!/25710462


----------



## wtb_rider (4. Mai 2011)

hab mein rad abzugeben
hier ein paar infos:

metal bikes rebell contender (by s&m handgeschwissen für alle die es nicht wissen, alleine 459 euronen)
sm lenker, eastern gabel, odyssey bremsanlage, demolition stütze, vr nabe, federal freecoster nabe felgen primo, odyssey, gt (profile) kurbel shadow vorbau/ sattel, reifen odyssey skinwall oder mac je nach belieben
tree spline drive sprocket 

vhb 750,-





bei interesse pm 
gruss kay


----------



## jjdd (5. Mai 2011)

lemp-smash schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich biete hier mein Leaf Mustang BMX an. Es ist in limitierter Auflage erschienen und wurde im ca. Dezember 2010 gekauft.
> Daher ist so gut wie nichts dran, ein absolut super Zustand, Gebrauchsspuren muss man erst suchen. (Sorry für die schlechten Bilder, hab im Moment nur mein Handy hier)
> ...




Hier mal ein paar bessere Bilder.


----------



## fixednotfree (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe ne Gusset Pigmy Kurbel in Chrom rumliegen. Die Kurbelarmlänge beträgt 165mm. 

Mit Achse (36 Spline!) und Gusset IASC Innenlager.

Der Zustand ist echt noch top!

Würde sie für 100  abgeben + Versand.

ODER nen Tausch gegen ne schwarze BMX Kurbel (48Spline) auch 165mm (z.B.: Profile, Demolition, Eighthinch, Gusset) akzeptieren.

Möchte auf Splined Sprocket umrüsten und die gibts nur 48 Spline!


Freu mich auf eure Angebote.


----------



## Ikonoklast (9. Mai 2011)

Tausche 9t Profile Titan Driver gegen einen mit 10t. Oder gegen einen 10t Cromoly dann aber mit Aufpreis


----------



## jjdd (9. Mai 2011)

lemp-smash schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich biete hier mein Leaf Mustang BMX an. Es ist in limitierter Auflage erschienen und wurde im ca. Dezember 2010 gekauft.
> Daher ist so gut wie nichts dran, ein absolut super Zustand, Gebrauchsspuren muss man erst suchen. (Sorry für die schlechten Bilder, hab im Moment nur mein Handy hier)
> ...



PREISUPDATE: 399

Achja, die Pegs sind Odyssey jpegs light und die Bremse ist eine neue DIA-TECH Box Straight U-Brake in weiss


----------



## Philipipo (15. Mai 2011)

Suche 2 hellblaue metallic Naben wenn das möglich wär'.
farben wären metallic blau wenn jemand sowas hat.


----------



## kauzization (16. Mai 2011)

Hi, 
verkaufe:

Kurbel Eclat Tibia, schwarz matt 180mm
Lenker WTP Helium, schwarz matt 8"
Gabel WTP Scorpio, schwarz matt, ungekürzt
Rahmen WTP Scorpio, schwarz matt, ohne decals, 20.4 TT
Vorbau Eclat,Hannibal schwarz matt
Bremse Eclat The Unit, schwarz matt
Laufradsatz Eclat Teck Nabe (grau metallic) mit X-ODUS Felgen, schwarz matt beide 36h

Alle Teile waren an einem Rad verbaut, welches ich genau 3 mal gefahren bin.
Hatte mir das Rad als Zweitrad für Berlin aufgebaut, da ich mit dem Zug immer zu meiner Freundin gependelt bin. Kurz nachdem ich das Rad hatte, hat sie sich von mir getrennt.

Bei den Preisen solltet ihr euch normal VK -20% orientieren aber alles VHB! Fotos auf Anfrage, aber alles ohne jegliche Mängel.

Gruß

Richard


----------



## lennarth (16. Mai 2011)

hau mal einen preis für kurbel und laufradsatz raus.


----------



## Clockhouse (17. Mai 2011)

Wie viel willst du für den Lenker+ Vorbau+ Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kauzization (17. Mai 2011)

habt beide PNs


----------



## Daniel_D (18. Mai 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> hab mein rad abzugeben
> hier ein paar infos:
> 
> metal bikes rebell contender (by s&m handgeschwissen für alle die es nicht wissen, alleine 459 euronen)
> ...



hey dude, möchtest du die kiste vielleicht nicht doch in einzelteilen loswerden? wäre stark am Rahmen interessiert. die zusammenstellung bei dem rad ist etwas wüst, khe ist eher was für die leichtbau fraktion, während der metal rahmen die gar nicht anspricht. deswegen wird ein Komplettverkauf vermutlich schwierig.


----------



## cooky (18. Mai 2011)

suche nen alten abge****ten rahmen!!!
So was in der art, nur noch abge****ter


----------



## P4n!k (19. Mai 2011)

Sers ! 
Verkaufe nen Countrybikes 855 bar da ich wegen der neuen Gabel und des kurzen Gabelschaftes (keine Spacer) etwas hÃ¶heres Brauche !! 
Zustand is Top bis auf paar kratzer halt .. Wurde auf 710 mm gekÃ¼rzt...
Ich sag einfach mal 45â¬ VHB
Hier die daten dazu:
Countrybikes 855 bar 69â¬
100% Japan Sanko CrMo; fully heat treated
13x butted
Slim crossbar with a 16 mm diameter
Anti throttle holes
Width: 730,2 mm / 28,75 inch
Height: 217,2 mm / 8,55 inch
Backsweep: 11Â° angle
Upsweep: 1,5Â° angleWeight: 689,5 gramme / 1,52 lbs
Color: black









Falls Fragen einfach ne Email an [email protected]
Ride on und genieÃt das Wetter...
Artikelstandort MÃ¼nchen


----------



## RISE (20. Mai 2011)

Tag die Damen/Herren,

ich habe ein Paar Fly Ruben Griffe in 155mm und der traditionellen Farbe schwarz anzubieten. Die Griffe wurden Anfang des Jahres gekauft und seither allerhÃ¶chstens 10 Mal benutzt, weil ich lieber Latein lerne und nicht wie dieser langweilige Spanier irgendwelche Stunts auf FahrrÃ¤dern mache. Nein ehrlich: Profil ist noch zu 99,125% vorhanden, nur meinen HÃ¤nden sind die Dinger trotz des herrlichen Profils zu hart.

Ich habe 10â¬ dafÃ¼r hingeblÃ¤ttert und hÃ¤tte aufgrund des extraordinÃ¤ren Zustandes gerne noch 6,50â¬ zzgl. PostkutschengebÃ¼hr oder aber ich tausche sie gegen Griffe, die weicher, schwarz, lang und am besten dick sind. Favoriten hab ich da nicht, nur keine Longnecks bitte. Also im Prinzip Ã¤hnlich guter Zustand, nur eben weich.

Anbei noch ein paar Fotografien und die passenden Lenkerenden gibt es selbstredend dazu.


----------



## RISE (21. Mai 2011)

Und schon wieder gibts was zu verscherbeln. Heute ein Paar Nike Supreme Court in der GrÃ¶Ãe Uk 9,5 (US 10,5, laut Umrechner D 44) und einer limitierten Farbedition weiÃ/rot/goldgelb.
Die Schuhe wurden von mir so gut wie gar nicht getragen, schon gar nicht zum Radfahren, wozu sie sich aber eignen mÃ¼ssen. Lediglich ein bisschen eingestaubt und mit den Gebrauchsspuren versehen, die diese Retroschuhe nun mal bekommen. Die Sohle ist top.

NP: waren 70â¬, jetzt fÃ¼r 35â¬.


----------



## alli333i (23. Mai 2011)

suche noch VR und HR laufräder, idealerweise komplett mit reifen aus der untersten preisklasse zum ausprobieren meines neuen rahmens


----------



## dirtrider90 (24. Mai 2011)

verkaufe einen fly tierra v2 lenker, 8,25" hoch, 28" breit (711mm).
wiegt 685gramm nachgewogen, kann ihn gerne noch schwarz lackieren.
würd ihn selbst fahren, habe aber einen mad max. 

bild: http://h-7.abload.de/img/lenkerenum.jpg

halt die üblichen 2 macken am lenker, ist aber gerade, keine risse, tip top also. und wie gesagt, ich würde ihn auch bei bedarf vernünftig schwarz lackieren. preislich hab ich mir so 35euro vorgestellt..


----------



## DennniG (25. Mai 2011)

Suche eine Odessey evo 2 als Tausch hätte ich ne NEUE Hombre da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assbad (27. Mai 2011)

Hi suche eine Femaleachse für eine Profile mini SS mit LHD


----------



## D-StreeT (27. Mai 2011)

80â¬


----------



## bemster (28. Mai 2011)

Verkaufe einen Mutiny Cockpit Sattel, keine optischen sowie technischen Makel, fÃ¼r 20inkl.






Und einen Countrybikes 855 Lenker, 2 Monate alt, top Zusatand abgesehen von den Ã¼blichen Kratzern an der Lenkerbiegung! 40â¬ inkl. Versand.


----------



## crmo_basher (28. Mai 2011)

Hi,
verkaufe mein Bike mit vielen Extras als Zusatz bei Interesse em.
Bike ist gebraucht und in gutem Zustand.
Mit diversen Extras 350,- EUR ohne EUR 250,-.
Gruß


----------



## |Funmaster| (29. Mai 2011)

Hey,
ich verkaufe meine 6 Monate alte Twenty Highland Gabel.
Sie war weiß und wurde dann mit Dose schwarz lackiert. Sie hat ein paar Lackfehler, aber nichts wildes (nichts Weißes zu sehen). Die Gabel hat Aus- und Einbauspuren vom Vorderrad und Kratzer am Gabelschaft von Lagern und dem Vorbau.
Ansonsten ist die Gabel in Top Zustand, also keine tiefen Kratzer und keine Dellen!

Die Gabel hat 23mm Vorlauf und fährt sich sehr agil. Gerade für Footjams und Nosemanuals ist sie damit TOP!

Sie wiegt nachgewogene 890 Gramm und fuhr sich sehr gut. Ich verkaufe sie, da ich eine neue Gabel bekommen habe. Sie hat 10mm Dropouts.

Die Gabel kommt mit Rechnung und Topbolt zu euch

Preis: 60 inkl. Versand


----------



## man1x (30. Mai 2011)

United Mothership 20,8 gloß red im Angebot.
Letzten Herbst gekauft, kaum gefahren (Winter, Zivi, Frauen, bla bla)

VHB 200

Tausch/Suche Fly Montana oder ähnliches!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndBeyond (30. Mai 2011)

> Tach,
> 
> verkaufe WeThePeople Beyond 2008er mit einigen Neuteilen und frisch zentrierten Laufrädern.
> BMX ist komplett Roh, also von mir per Hand blank abgeschliffen, hat   'nen Plastiksattel(leicht!), 'nen Season "Big Berg" Lenker (    8.25"   rise, 28" wide, 2 degrees upsweet, 10 degrees backsweep, 698gramm) rote   Mankind Griffe ansonsten original. Alle weiteren Daten kann man --> hier <-- nachlesen.
> Neu war 629,-, ich möchte gerne s.u. bin für Preisvorschläge offen.   Bremse habe ich auch noch. BMX steht in 41061 Mönchengladbach. Evtl.   Versand, kostet so um die 12,- Euro.Gewicht ist 11,86Kg.


250,- Euro... das ist Wahnsinn


----------



## Deleted175796 (30. Mai 2011)

und hier noch mein komplettes bmx, weil ich doch wieder back to the roots möchte 






Rahmen: Proper TTL V2 20,8"/13,75"/75°	
Gabel: WeThePeople Helium Superlight
Lenker:	WeThePeople Mad Max 8,7"x750mm	
Vorbau: Superstar Edge 9 (nicht auf dem bild, ist nagelneu)
Steuersatz: Salt Pro Internal SB
Griffe: Proper Team Grips
Sattel: Nice Pivo selbst bezogen
Sattelstange: United Pivo
Kurbel: FSA X-Drive 175mm 48s. 
BB: Leaf Spanish BB 19mm	
Kettenblatt:	Kartell Essential 25T
Kette:	KMC S-1
Pedale: Odyssey Twisted

Vorderad:
Demolition Bulimia
Demolition 
Demolition Zero
Schwalbe AV7 Light
KHE Mac 2 Dirt Falt

Hinterrad:
Demolition Anorexia 9T
NN Rim (würde evtl noch eine neue felge einspeichen)
Schwalbe AV7 Light
KHE Mac 2 Dirt Falt

Gewicht: ziemlich exakt 9,388kg

rad fährt ziemlich gut, erstmal nur komplett, macht mir angebote!
wenn einzelverkauf, dann gerne zb sets wie "rahmen-gabel-alle lager" oder "lenker-vorbau-griffe", aber ich hätte es wirklich gerne komplett weg!
lg


----------



## coaster (31. Mai 2011)

Verk. od. tausche S&M Perfect 10 Lenker in schw. Suche Flatland Gabel MIT Sockel und Vorlauf sowie Freecoasterlaufrad.


----------



## Dirt_Freak23 (31. Mai 2011)

Hey ich suche ein satz lila oder grüne felgenringe  preis erst mal egal


----------



## RISE (31. Mai 2011)

Da ich ein gutes Angebot fÃ¼r einen Rahmen habe, wÃ¼rde ich mich gerne von meinem United 40 V1 trennen.






Hier die Daten / Geo:

TT: 20,6"
HA: 74,5Â°
SA: 71Â°
BB: 11,8"
CS: 13,5" slammed / 13,75 to centre
Standover: 8,75" (Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Oberrohr)
Steuerrohr 110mm fÃ¼r integrierte SteuersÃ¤tze (Campagnolo Standard)
schraubbare Gyrotabs (sind mit dabei)
feste Bremssockel
transparent schwarz

Der Rahmen wurde im Dezember 2008 gekauft und befindet sich in exzellentem Zustand, d.h. keine Risse, Dellen, BeschÃ¤digungen. Lediglich ein paar minimale Lackkratzer, die aber auch nicht weiter auffallen. Der Rahmen wurde immer pegless gefahren und hat eine sehr ausgewogene Geometrie, die sich eigentlich fÃ¼r alles eignet. 
Die noch nicht ausgefÃ¼llte Garantiekarte (fÃ¼r alle FÃ¤lle) sowie die Gyrotabs und Stellschraube fÃ¼r die Bremse sind dabei. 

NP waren 300â¬, aufgrund des wirklich guten Zustandes hÃ¤tte ich gerne noch 100â¬ inkl. Versand. Evtl. kann noch minimal verhandelt werden. Detailbilder nach Bedarf. 

Bitte per PM.

Edit: Der Rahmen kÃ¶nnte Mitte bis Ende Juni verschickt werden.


----------



## cooky (31. Mai 2011)

tausche salt moto bremse und odyssey j-pegs gegen alles mögliche. einfach alles anbieten.
Bremse wurde einmal für ca 3 stunden gefahren und dann hab ich beschlossen doch bei brakeless zu bleiben. pegs wurden vll eine woche gefahren und nie wirklich viel gegrindet, allerdings fehlt ein anti rotation pin.

Bild bremse:





Bild pegs:


----------



## HolyMoly. (8. Juni 2011)

Servus, aufgrund einer Schulterverletzung muss so wie es aussieht mit BMX fahren aufhÃ¶ren :/ Deshalb verkaufe ich hiermit mein Bike. Bei Interesse bitte ne pm, dann gibts Telefonnummer usw. Das BMX ist im Moment in Berlin und kann dort auch besichtigt/abgeholt werden. Versand lÃ¤uft zu Selbstkosten. Bin auch immer mal wieder in Magdeburg und Hamburg, falls jemand aus der Ecke interessiert ist.

WTP 4 Seasons Rahmen
WTP Helium Gabel
WTP Royal Kurbel 
WTP Five Star Deluxe Kettenblatt 28t
Animal Alu Pedals
Alex Supra D Felgen auf Salt SB Nabe vorne mit Demolition Trail Slayer 2.10
 Salt Pro Cassette 14mm SB 10T Driver hinten (baugl. Odyssey) mit Demolition Zeppelin 2.00, Speichen jeweils 2mm
 Odyssey Senior 2 Sattel
WTP Rhombus Griffe (10 Tage gefahren)
Odyssey Vorbau
Proper TTXL Bar 8,3" (10 tage gefahren)
Obendrauf gibts noch ungefahrene OVP WTP Toxic Pegs

Ich hab mir so 300â¬ VHB vorgestellt, ist alles noch in sehr gutem Zustand!

Weitere Infos und noch mehr Bilder etc. gibts dann bei bei Interesse, einfach melden!





[/IMG]


http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img05690h7pitlncr.jpg
http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img0573f3l2rhu4ae.jpg
http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img0575hs49vdicn7.jpg
http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img05774eg68xc1vf.jp
http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img0579jahs46ndoe.jpg

Tut mir Leid, dass die QualitÃ¤t der Fotos net so gut ist, hab gerade leider keinen Fotoapparat zur Hand. Besser Bilder kommen nach!


----------



## Dirt_Freak23 (8. Juni 2011)

hallo suche bmx rahmen so niedrig wie möglich und so um die 50-60 euro


----------



## coaster (8. Juni 2011)

Kannst meinen 21 Eastern Harvester für 75 haben.


----------



## Dirt_Freak23 (8. Juni 2011)

kannste mal ein bild schicken
und lässt sich am preis vllt noch was machen
?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (8. Juni 2011)

Schick mir deine E mail Adresse, dann schick ich sie dir. [email protected]


----------



## coaster (8. Juni 2011)

Kann meine Bilder nicht hochladen, scheinen zu gross zu sein. Leider nur per mail.


----------



## coaster (8. Juni 2011)

Ist aber der, mit der schönen Ausfräsung im Steuerrohr.


----------



## P4n!k (9. Juni 2011)

Servus ! 
trenne mich vom rad meiner freundin da sie lieber Panzer fÃ¤hrt 
Verkaufe einige Teile Preise inkl versand und VHB
bilder auf anfrage 
alle teile gebraucht aber voll einsatzfÃ¤hig !
Eastern Jane 21" incl.spanish bb und passender headset schwarz -70â¬ 
Macneil Blazer Fork schwarz -70â¬ 
Countrybikes 855 bar -45â¬
macneil xlt silencer -25â¬
Macneil conjoined crank + profile achse 70â¬
odyssey pvc orange-5â¬
Profile imperial kettenblatt 28t chrom 1zahn kaputt -25â¬
macneil sl seat weiss + mac neil pivotal post -30â¬
laufrad vorn rimo n4 hub chrom auf sun rim mit schlauch und khe mac dirt schwarz 60â¬
lfr hi : macneil 9t lefthand sch auf sun rhyno lite chr incl schlauch und primo comet  -80â¬
kenda krad -10â¬
kenda kovert -5â¬
dia compe Goldfinger +linear slick +kabeldreieck und noname bremse -25â¬

falls intresse einfach mail an [email protected] !
MFG und ride on


----------



## coaster (9. Juni 2011)

Der Harvester Rahmen nun für 65 Euro.


----------



## HolyMoly. (9. Juni 2011)

Soo, jetzt gibts auch vernünftige Bilder, also nochmal:

Servus, aufgrund einer Schulterverletzung muss so wie es aussieht mit  BMX fahren aufhören :/ Deshalb verkaufe ich hiermit mein Bike. Bei  Interesse bitte ne pm, dann gibts Telefonnummer usw. Das BMX ist im  Moment in Berlin und kann dort auch besichtigt/abgeholt werden. Versand  läuft zu Selbstkosten. Bin auch immer mal wieder in Magdeburg und  Hamburg, falls jemand aus der Ecke interessiert ist.

WTP 4 Seasons Rahmen
WTP Helium Gabel
WTP Royal Kurbel 
WTP Five Star Deluxe Kettenblatt 28t
Animal Alu Pedals
Alex Supra D Felgen auf Salt SB Nabe vorne mit Demolition Trail Slayer 2.10
 Salt Pro Cassette 14mm SB 10T Driver hinten (baugl. Odyssey) mit Demolition Zeppelin 2.00, Speichen jeweils 2mm
 Odyssey Senior 2 Sattel
WTP Rhombus Griffe (10 Tage gefahren)
Odyssey Vorbau
Proper TTXL Bar 8,3" (10 tage gefahren)
Obendrauf gibts noch ungefahrene OVP WTP Toxic Pegs

Ich hab mir so 290 VHB vorgestellt, ist alles noch in sehr gutem Zustand!

Weitere Infos und noch mehr Bilder etc. gibts dann bei bei Interesse, einfach melden!


----------



## Stirni (11. Juni 2011)

suche vorderradnabe 36° . am besten wäre schwarz und sehr sehr günstig.


----------



## Dirtbiker14 (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo ich verkaufe :

2 x Odyssey Hazard Lite 36H cyan






2 x Eclat X-Odus 36H flat eggplant (purple)






1 x Eclat Complex Combo Seat unpadded cyan






1 x Eclat Complex Combo Seat unpadded purple






Alles ist neu und unbenutzt. Preise könnt ihr mir vorschlagen per Email oder ICQ: 206965577


----------



## assbad (16. Juni 2011)

fast komplettes Rad zu verkaufen

Subrosa Pandora Rahmen 
Wethepeople Excalibur Gabel 
Steuersatz Salt
Vorbau Odyssey Elementery V3
Lenker Wethepeople Lock Stock Bar
Lager Eclat
Bremshebel Odyssey Monolever
Bremse Dia Tech Box-U

Alles Komplett für 260 inkl. Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (16. Juni 2011)

der_vierte schrieb:


> und hier noch mein komplettes bmx, weil ich doch wieder back to the roots möchte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wieviel für den laufradsatz?


----------



## RISE (17. Juni 2011)

RISE schrieb:


> Da ich ein gutes Angebot für einen Rahmen habe, würde ich mich gerne von meinem United 40 V1 trennen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noch da und jetzt für 90 inkl.


----------



## evil_rider (17. Juni 2011)

suche cog driver für ne hazard(oder kompatibles)!

alter egal, muss halt noch ganz sein, ggf. auch ganze nabe(hauptsache driver ist ganz)!!


----------



## Dirt_Freak23 (18. Juni 2011)

Zitat von der_vierte  
und hier noch mein komplettes bmx, weil ich doch wieder back to the roots möchte 



Rahmen: Proper TTL V2 20,8"/13,75"/75° 
Gabel: WeThePeople Helium Superlight
Lenker: WeThePeople Mad Max 8,7"x750mm 
Vorbau: Superstar Edge 9 (nicht auf dem bild, ist nagelneu)
Steuersatz: Salt Pro Internal SB
Griffe: Proper Team Grips
Sattel: Nice Pivo selbst bezogen
Sattelstange: United Pivo
Kurbel: FSA X-Drive 175mm 48s. 
BB: Leaf Spanish BB 19mm 
Kettenblatt: Kartell Essential 25T
Kette: KMC S-1
Pedale: Odyssey Twisted

Vorderad:
Demolition Bulimia
Demolition 
Demolition Zero
Schwalbe AV7 Light
KHE Mac 2 Dirt Falt

Hinterrad:
Demolition Anorexia 9T
NN Rim (würde evtl noch eine neue felge einspeichen)
Schwalbe AV7 Light
KHE Mac 2 Dirt Falt

Gewicht: ziemlich exakt 9,388kg

rad fährt ziemlich gut, erstmal nur komplett, macht mir angebote!
wenn einzelverkauf, dann gerne zb sets wie "rahmen-gabel-alle lager" oder "lenker-vorbau-griffe", aber ich hätte es wirklich gerne komplett weg!
lg 


was willste dann fürs komplette bike?


----------



## Dirt_Freak23 (18. Juni 2011)

Hi was willste denn für vorbau + pedale oder einzeln
mfg Felix


----------



## Deleted175796 (18. Juni 2011)

Dirt_Freak23 schrieb:


> Zitat von der_vierte
> und hier noch mein komplettes bmx, weil ich doch wieder back to the roots möchte
> 
> 
> ...



nur 530, weil das hinterrad (die lager)bzw die felge hinten echt fritte ist... fahren kann mans, würds aber nicht mehr ewig so weiterfahren, die lager sind im stand halt rau, rollt aber super)..neue felge rein, 5 euro für die lager ausgeben und die sache hat sich... oder einfach für 500 OHNE hinterrad nehmen und sich selbst eins besorgen!
aso, wahlweise könntest du auch nen fly tierra v2 8,25 oder den mad max 8,7 lenker haben (falls der mad max zu hoch sein sollte oder so, der fly ist auch NOCH leichter)
interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4n!k (19. Juni 2011)

Servus !!
Alles Muss weg --> Ebay Kleinanzeigen !!

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-bestandsliste.html?userId=5471026

MFG und Ride On David !!


----------



## michalin (19. Juni 2011)

Habe einiges abzugeben:

- *WTP Lofi Rahmen* 20,75", schwarz => *120,-*

- *neuwertigen Odyssey-LRS:* Hazard-Lite mit Vandero2 und Hazard-V3, komplett schwarz => *250,-*
- oder einzeln: *Felgen und Speichen => 100,- Vandero2 => 50,-* (V3 ist einzeln nicht zu haben, würd ich dann weiterverwenden)

- *neuwertige Odyssey Classic Race Fork*, schwarz =>* 80,-*

- neuwerige Faltreifen: *WTP Grippin 1,9" und Feelin 2,1"**, Stück => 35,-*

- *S&M XLT Bar,* raw ungelackt, 8"x28" mit Chase Hawk Griffen => *35,-* (Lenker ist auf einer Seite ca. 1 cm vom Ende einige mm tief angesägt. Wollte wohl mal jmd. kürzen  )

- *neuwertigen Odyssey Gary Young 2 Bar* 7,75"x26", schwarz => *37,-*

- *Odyssey Aitken Rail Seat,* schwarz => *15,-*

- *Odyssey JC PC* Kunststoffpedale, schwarz => *20,-*

- *Salt Sprocket*, 30 Z, schwarz => *12,-*

- *neuwertiges Odyssey Vermont Sprocket,* 28 Z, schwarz =>* 27,-*

- *Shadow Torrid Kurbel,* schwarz (inkl. 19 mm Achse, Kurbelschrauben, KB-Schraube und Montage-Tool) => *65,-*

- *Tree Light Splined Sprocket* 28 Z, schwarz => *35,-*


"Neuwertig" heißt, Teile waren aufgebaut wurden aber nur einmal gefahren.

Bilder gibts in meinem Album http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/32223

Alle Teile auch im Bikemarkt http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/157730

*Alle Preise sind inkl. Versand!*

Bei Interesse Kontakt am Besten per Mail über die Bikemarktanzeige.


----------



## BlackBetta (19. Juni 2011)

hat sich erledigt! (ausversehen doppelpost)


----------



## BlackBetta (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Verkaufe ein komplettes Bmx in einzelteilen.... Marke weiß ich nicht!

Wenn ihr was braucht Pn! Alles Saugünstig!


----------



## RISE (19. Juni 2011)

Da würde ich einiges an Infos hinzufügen. Einzelverkauf, aber keinen blassen Schimmer klingt schnell nach geklautem Rad, das jetzt Geld für schlechte Rap CDs bringen soll. ;-)


----------



## BlackBetta (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

was für infos?

Also es ist jetzt kein Besonderes Bike ist wohl nen No Name... Und es ist definitif nicht geklaut

Habe es mal Gebraucht gekauft!


----------



## Dirt_Freak23 (20. Juni 2011)

Also hats der vorbesitzer geklaut spaß =D


----------



## cooky (21. Juni 2011)

tausche ne scwarze salt pro flege (neuwertig; 36loch) gegen irgendwas mit 48loch


----------



## evil_rider (21. Juni 2011)

*suche immernoch odyssey cog driver(RSD) oder ganze nabe mit diesem!!!*

lager dürfen auch inne fritten sein, nur der freilauf selber muss 100%' funktionstüchtig sein(sperrklinken-/lagersitz und gewinde für sicherrungsring).


----------



## D-StreeT (22. Juni 2011)

D-StreeT schrieb:


> 80



75 für diese Fit Shiv 2009 mit originallack! ( 740g )

Dazu folgendes:

Proper TTL v2 20.8"TT clear raw, wedgemod zum Verkauf!






- Playstation 2 Slimline Konsole
- alle nötigen Kabel ( inkl. Scart Adapter )
- 1x Originalcontroller
- 1x Zusatzcontroller "BigBen interactive"
- 1x Eye Toy Kamera
- 1x 8MB Memory Card
- 40 Spiele!! ( siehe Fotos )








*NUR ALS KOMPLETTPAKET!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sidorak (23. Juni 2011)

suche ne Odyssey Evo 2 am besten weis kann aber auch ne andere farbe sein  Preise bietet was an


----------



## TimmeBMX (28. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand einen Sunday Rahmen in 21" würde gegen einen 5monate alten MK Mellow in Grün tauschen in 21" ?? Fotos bei Interresse!


----------



## S-Racer (1. Juli 2011)

suche ein Freilaufritzel für eine BMX Nabe. 
Schraubgewinde hat ca. 30mm.

Zähnezahl über 14, wenn es das gibt.....

merci


----------



## twostroketomsi (1. Juli 2011)

Verkaufe 2 FELT BMX

- Base 18,5:

- Mystic

Beide glänzend schwarz. Beide wurden kurz von meiner Tochter gefahren. Seitdem sind die Räder eingemottet. Sehr guter Orginalzustand. 

Bilder gerne per Mail. Verkauf auch einzeln. Versand möglich, weiß aber nicht, was das kostet.

Preis 100 Euro/Stück

LG

Tommes


----------



## Dirt_Freak23 (1. Juli 2011)

Hi die freilauf ritzel kannste überall kaufen kosten um die 5 euro also  brauchste kein gebrauchtes zu kaufen


----------



## S-Racer (2. Juli 2011)

Dirt_Freak23 schrieb:


> Hi die freilauf ritzel kannste überall kaufen kosten um die 5 euro also  brauchste kein gebrauchtes zu kaufen



schon klar, aber habe noch keines über 14 Zähne gefunden....

wäre für Tipp dankbar. Optimal wären 16 Zähne


----------



## Dirt_Freak23 (2. Juli 2011)

Optimal wären 16 Zähne

das ist auch kein problem


http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX-Freilauf-16-...Fahrradteile&hash=item25622aee56#ht_500wt_715

Brauchst dich nicht bedanken hab ich gern getan xD


----------



## evil_rider (2. Juli 2011)

suche immernoch nen odyssey cog driver!


----------



## RISE (2. Juli 2011)

Frag doch mal im BMX Board nach, hier ist doch kaum mehr was los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (2. Juli 2011)

stimmt ja, da war ja was... 

merci, habe das mal prompt gemacht...


----------



## RISE (3. Juli 2011)

Kein Ding. Brauchst du denn LHD oder RHD? Ich kann mal n Freund fragen, der die hat. Kann sein, dass der schon vor geraumer Zeit mal Geld in einen kleineren Driver investiert hat.


----------



## evil_rider (3. Juli 2011)

RSD... LSD bringt mir bei 3 ritzeln + schaltwerk nicht viel! 

merci, wäre super!


----------



## Venomaniac (3. Juli 2011)

Verkaufe Colony Sattelklemme
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/176419


----------



## S-Racer (3. Juli 2011)

Dirt_Freak23 schrieb:


> Optimal wären 16 Zähne
> 
> das ist auch kein problem
> 
> ...



*viiiiiiiiielen* DankDirt_Freak

ne andere Frage (ihr habt bemerkt, ich bin kein BMX'ler....)
wie verhält sich das mit den Gewinde-Durchmessern bei den Ritzeln?
Haben die alle ca. 30mm oder gibt es da verschiedene.
sorry für oftopic


----------



## god_bless (6. Juli 2011)

hallo bmx freunde. ich suche zwei felgen in 20" farbe ist mir egal. das wichtigste aber ist das es 32 loch felgen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4n!k (6. Juli 2011)

S-Racer schrieb:


> *viiiiiiiiielen* DankDirt_Freak
> 
> ne andere Frage (ihr habt bemerkt, ich bin kein BMX'ler....)
> wie verhält sich das mit den Gewinde-Durchmessern bei den Ritzeln?
> ...



Bitte KZ AZ ... da kennt sich rise bestimmt aus 
(Kurze Fragen Kurze Antworten)


----------



## Dirt_Freak23 (7. Juli 2011)

Hey ich noch mal die gewinde bei den schraubritzeln sind alle genormt also alles einheitlich also passt so ein singlespeed ritzel auch auf ne normale nabe allerdings musst halt auf die ketten linie achten MFG


----------



## TimmeBMX (7. Juli 2011)

god_bless schrieb:


> hallo bmx freunde. ich suche zwei felgen in 20" farbe ist mir egal. das wichtigste aber ist das es 32 loch felgen sind.



32 Loch BMX felgen kriegst du so weit ich weiß nicht nur 36 und 48 

Habe noch 2 Stück in Weiß liegen 1 Fly Bikes Cross und Eclat Bondi


----------



## RISE (7. Juli 2011)

Doch, es gibt von einigen Herstellern mittlerweile auch 32 Loch Felgen.


----------



## TimmeBMX (7. Juli 2011)

RISE schrieb:


> Doch, es gibt von einigen Herstellern mittlerweile auch 32 Loch Felgen.



Ok krass wusste ich nicht
Welche Hersteller denn ??


----------



## Blackspire (8. Juli 2011)

moin,habe noch eine wethepeople (nova?) im keller liegen, es fehlt gabel und kette, rechnung muss auch noch irgendwo hier rumgeistern...brauche platz und habe nix mit 20" am hut ^^

preis: 40â¬!


----------



## Frozenx3 (8. Juli 2011)

Verkaufe Custom Bmx:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...510&uuid=a5aa8b77-7dc7-4dc1-9984-6a6eb33448c5


Preis:
500 


----------



## RISE (8. Juli 2011)

TimmeBMX schrieb:


> Ok krass wusste ich nicht
> Welche Hersteller denn ??



KHE und damit auch sicherlich die Außerirdischennation. Und ich glaube Proper auch, aber da bin ich nicht sicher.


----------



## evil_rider (8. Juli 2011)

mal ne andere dumme frage, habe mein 20" entstaubt und war mal wieder street fahren, und finde 8.9kg etwas viel mit bremse und pegs... wer hat die derzeit leichtesten felgen im angebot? naben kommen eh gemoddete hope naben rein! 
speichen habe ich auch noch sapim laser liegen in passender länge für 2x kreuzung!


----------



## Deleted175796 (8. Juli 2011)

khe big v bzw alienation deviant. 300gramm serie.
8,9 ist nicht zu schwer.
hope im bmx fahren ist vll "anders" aber nicht toll.
profile mini race mit ti kram wiegt knapp über 300gr, das schafft die hope - wenn überhaupt - so eben.. 
2 fach gekreuzt ist deine sache, hat nen grund, warum 99,8% sich für 3 oder ausnahmsweise 4 fach entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (8. Juli 2011)

8.9 kg mit bremse und pegs?
und das soll dir zu schwer sein?
entweder sollte das lustig sein und ich habe das nicht verstanden oder du solltest mal wissen womit die leute vor 5-10 jahren gefahren sind. da wogen die räder doppelt soviel.


----------



## evil_rider (9. Juli 2011)

der_vierte schrieb:


> khe big v bzw alienation deviant. 300gramm serie.
> 8,9 ist nicht zu schwer.
> hope im bmx fahren ist vll "anders" aber nicht toll.
> profile mini race mit ti kram wiegt knapp über 300gr, das schafft die hope - wenn überhaupt - so eben..
> 2 fach gekreuzt ist deine sache, hat nen grund, warum 99,8% sich für 3 oder ausnahmsweise 4 fach entscheiden.



ok, 300g ist super, spart im vergleich zu jetzt alleine an dem felgen 180g zusammen! 

profile-mini-race fahre ich hinten inkl. aluhohlachse und titanstuds(pegseite 14mm, nonpeg-seite 10mm), da ist also schluss, mit der hope könnte ich da nochmal 50g sparen.

2x ist steifer, 3x/4x flext mir zu sehr, finde ich ungeil.



mainfluffy schrieb:


> 8.9 kg mit bremse und pegs?
> und das soll dir zu schwer sein?
> entweder sollte das lustig sein und ich habe das nicht verstanden oder du solltest mal wissen womit die leute vor 5-10 jahren gefahren sind. da wogen die räder doppelt soviel.



nein, ich bin nicht lustig, und ich glaube du solltest wissen das ich mit BMX angefangen habe wo man noch mit knapp 20kg unterm arsch gefahren ist, das war ende der 90er.


----------



## Alex-F (9. Juli 2011)

Sind die Dinger dann schwerer geworden??? Mitte 80er sind wir schon keine 20kg BMX gefahren ;-)


----------



## RISE (9. Juli 2011)

Edit: Noch ein paar Detailbilder.















































Rahmen immernoch zu haben. 90â¬ inkl. Versand.


----------



## mainfluffy (9. Juli 2011)

ich sehe ein schönes radel... mit der perfekten dosierung schmutz/ staub .





evil_rider schrieb:


> nein, ich bin nicht lustig, und ich glaube du solltest wissen das ich mit BMX angefangen habe wo man noch mit knapp 20kg unterm arsch gefahren ist, das war ende der 90er.



du hast doch nen schuss! 
bis dir der kack unterm arsch wegbricht...
unglaublich.


----------



## TimmeBMX (9. Juli 2011)

Du spinnt doch mit 8.9 kg schwer bitte mal eine Partliste was du für Streetteile fährst?


----------



## RISE (9. Juli 2011)

Das könnt ihr dann auch gerne per Pm diksutieren oder mit der Verpflichtung, meinen Rahmen zu kaufen.


----------



## evil_rider (9. Juli 2011)

RISE schrieb:


> Das könnt ihr dann auch gerne per Pm diksutieren oder mit der Verpflichtung, meinen Rahmen zu kaufen.



rahmengewicht, TT, CS?



Alex-F schrieb:


> Sind die Dinger dann schwerer geworden??? Mitte 80er sind wir schon keine 20kg BMX gefahren ;-)



90er waren halt nach dem motto _"nur wenns einen atomaren erstschlag überlebt ist es gut genug"_


----------



## RISE (9. Juli 2011)

2170 Gramm, 20.6" TT, 13.5" CS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (10. Juli 2011)

Odyssey Mono Lever Bremshebel , nagelneu und ovp wegen Fehlkauf fÃ¼r 13 â¬ + 2,20 Versand 



*Verkauft !*


----------



## evil_rider (10. Juli 2011)

RISE schrieb:


> 2170 Gramm, 20.6" TT, 13.5" CS



mhhh, mit laufrädern udn rahmen wärens dann tatsächlich 500g die ich sparen würde... aber ist nur 4130? weiß ja nicht ob ich meinen 853 dafür aufgeben soll...


----------



## RISE (10. Juli 2011)

Reynolds ist schon was feines. Der Rohrsatz ist aus 4130 Sanko. Hatte das Material schon an zwei Rahmen und nie Probleme damit. Andererseits wieg ich nicht viel, fahr hauptsächlich Park, ohne Pegs und behandle die Teile sorgsam. Das kommt in diesem Fall natürlich dem Zustand zu gute.

Edit: Der Rahmen ist vorerst reserviert. Sollte der potentielle Käufer abspringen, lass ich dich/euch das wissen.


----------



## Chameleon_fred (11. Juli 2011)

Servus,
komme nicht mehr zum Fahren deswegen kommt es unter den Hammer:
Wethepeople Darkness beiger Rahmen/dunkelroter lenker und gabel.
vorderrad ist komplettschwarz von salt, keine macken.
Hinterrad ist ein ziemlich neuer alex supra feather 7 ring der 3 mal gefahren wurde, neue speichen und ne WTp nabe(weiß ich nichtmehr was ich damals verbaut habe. speichen schwarz, ring und nabe chrom(chrom wie neu)
hinterreifen maxxis hookworm ist auch fast neu-
Tech77 lever mit angepasstem bremshebel mit einer weißen lizard M3.
pedale sind nix besonderes und hatten schon bessere zeiten aber man kann damit fahren.
pegs( einseitig) sind relativ stark gebraucht.
Kette ist noch recht neu auch nicht lange gefahren.
shadow conspiracy seatpost in schwarz.
steht nurnoch m keller rum das bike und dazu finde ich uisses zu schade.
Bei interesse einfach mit preivorschlag melden für günstig abzugeben.....
der Rahmen hat im Unterrohr ne delle(hat mich nicht gestört) und insgesamt gibts ein starterpaket an kratzern kostenlos dazu. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RISE (11. Juli 2011)

Habe wieder einige Sachen zu verkaufen, alles gÃ¼nstig, es soll raus.

1. Odyssey Hazard Cassette Laufrad

48L Hazard Cassette V2, 11T Driver, LHD, Hazard Lite Felge chrom. Die Speichen haben sich mit dem Flansch vereinigt (keine Ahnung, ob man noch ausspeichen kann), Nabe lÃ¤uft super, Felge ist an einigen Stellen abgebremst. Mit etwas Farbe taugt es noch zum gÃ¼nstigen Laufrad. 30â¬ + Versand.
















2. Automatic Vorbau

53mm, schwarz, Frontloader. An einer Seite fehlt ein StÃ¼ck Gewinde, allerdings hat er bei mir problemlos geklemmt. 8â¬ + Versand





















3. American Apparel Hoody

Shag Fleece Zip Hoody, lila meliert, GrÃ¶Ãe S, Slim Fit. Sehr guter Zustand 22â¬ + Porto











4. April 77 Jeans

edle RÃ¶hrenjeans in absolut neuwertigem Zustand, Unisex, so gut wie nie getragen, da zu klein. Weite 27 (fÃ¤llt etwas grÃ¶Ãer aus), LÃ¤nge 34. Grau mit leicht silbrigem Schimmer. NP 85â¬, jetzt 25 + Porto.





















5. H&M / Divided RÃ¶hrenjeans

Weite 29, LÃ¤nge ist nicht angegeben, hat aber bei 1,80m gut gepasst. Denim. NP: 29â¬, jetzt 15 + Porto
















Bei Interesse an einem oder mehreren Dingen bitte eine PM schicken.


----------



## Corporation (11. Juli 2011)

Servus
ich möchte mein komplettes BMX verkaufen. Einige Teile übernimmt mein Bruder und andere Parts möchte ich gerne verkaufen.

Rahmen: Profile Mc Stallion,(Ja, die mit den Naben und Kurbeln haben auch ein paar wenige Rahmen gebaut und einer der wenigen ist der hier)
2734gr, der rote Originallack ist an wenigen Stellen abgeplatzt und im Bereich des Hinterbaus wo die Schuhe den Rahmen streifen ein wenig stumpf geworden, keine Pegs verwendet worden
Gefahren wurde er kaum, lässt sich beinahe an zwei Händen abzählen da unser Dirtspot abgerissen wurde.
inkl 19mm Profile Innenlager, Ritchey Comp Steuersatz, KMC Kool Chain für 25:9 
135




Details/Lackabplatzer/Gewicht
http://www.abload.de/img/img56165950.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/img56177zcs.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/img5614szp5.jpg

Vorderrad:
bronzene FlyBikes Nabe, weisse Proper Felge
Nabe läuft super weich und lange, Felge wurde kurz mit Bremse gefahren daher sind minimale Graue Spuren zu sehen, sehr guter Zustand
Nabe allein: 265gr
Komplett: 997gr
70 fahrfertig inkl Gewebefelgenband,Reifen und Schlauch





Hinterrad:
Khe Geisha 9T und Alex Supre Beta Pro Felge
Chrom ist mässig und vom alten Laufrad umgespeicht, Nabe ist in einem sehr guten Zustand und läuft lang, Nabe wurde top gepflegt und immer wieder frisch gefettet
100 mit Reifen,Schlauch und Gewebefelgenband




Kurbel:
Dk Chopstix 
sehr guter Zustand, lack stumpf wegen Reibung mit Schuhen, hohle Achse, lhd und rhd kompatibel, inkl Odyssey Plastic Pedalen
65




Achse inkl Kurbelschraube http://www.abload.de/img/img5599ybo2.jpg

25T Stereo Bikes Kettenblatt
15







Vorbau
Demolition
15





Lenker
Season Big Berg
chrom, 8,25" auf 28", super zustand
50 inkl Ody Longnecks




Teile kommen eventuell noch Demolition Concorde Gabel,Twenty Pivo Sattel, Stolen Pivo Wedge, Bremsset aus Odyssey+Superstar+Baradine, Profile Sattelklemme.
Da ich Privatverkäufer bin kann ich keine Garantie und keine Gewährleistung geben. Eine Rücknahme wird ausgeschlossen.

Ich bin gerne bereit alle Fragen nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zu beantworten und sollten Fotos benötigt werden, kann ich diese auch entsprechend nachreichen, da ich eine Rücknahme vermeiden und ausschließen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozenx3 (11. Juli 2011)

Ich verkaufe nun mein Custom Street Bmx, da ich auf Flatland umgestiegen bin. 
Die Teile sind alle voll funktionstüchtig und ich hatte noch nie  Probleme mit dem Bmx. Ich bin es auch nur ca. ein halbes Jahr gefahren,  daher sind die Teile noch völlig in Ordnung aber natürlich auch mit ein  paar Kratzern. 
Damals hat mich das Rad 980  gekostet, hier Verkaufe ich es für 500  VB. 


Teilliste: 

flybikes layos gabel / Schwarz 

laufrad  vorne DEMOLITION Zero Rim / schwarz 

demoliton mary kate / Blau 

khe lolita nabe 9t / Schwarz 

WethePeople Feelin Faltreifen 2.10 hinten 

lenker superstar sweet sweeper v2 /schwarz 

Rahmen vom Eastern Shouvelhead / Grün 

kettenblatt is n united 25t/ Schwarz 

vorbau demoltion / Lila 

Hinten Chromfelge 

Griffe: FLATWARE The Thumb Tack Grips   / Blau 

Mäntel und Griffe sind frisch drauf. 
Bremsen können optional Angebaut werden.


----------



## D-StreeT (13. Juli 2011)

75â¬ fÃ¼r diese Fit Shiv 2009 mit originallack! ( 740g )

Proper TTL v2 20.8"TT clear raw, wedgemod zum Verkauf!




( oder Tausch gegen einen lÃ¤ngeren/streetigeren )

AuÃerdem:
- Playstation 2 Slimline Konsole
- alle nÃ¶tigen Kabel ( inkl. Scart Adapter )
- 1x Originalcontroller
- 1x Zusatzcontroller "BigBen interactive"
- 1x Eye Toy Kamera
- 1x 8MB Memory Card
- 40 Spiele!! ( siehe Fotos )








*NUR ALS KOMPLETTPAKET!!*

Und zu guter Letzt:

Flybikes Potencia Vorbau
- 45mm Vorlauf ( ausverkauft! )
- schwarz
- Schrauben TipTop
- 40â¬ inkl.





Next part:

FIT F.A.F.K. 2.25"
Kein Diamantprofil in der Mitte, aber m.M.n. noch ne gute Weile fahrbar.





Und wieder zwei High-End Parts!

Premium Thin Pedals ( NP: 90â¬ )
- enteloxiert
*- neue Achsen und Lager!*
- fehlende Pins ergÃ¤nze ich noch
- 55â¬ inkl. Versand










2 Titanstuds 10mm x 24 tpi 
( passend fÃ¼r Proper, Superstar, Eclat, etc. etc. Naben )
- im Bild der silberne von den Beiden mal zwei


----------



## Stirni (13. Juli 2011)

überhaupt garnicht große bilder


----------



## D-StreeT (14. Juli 2011)

Steuerung Minus


----------



## Dirtbiker14 (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo ich verkaufe immer noch :

 2 x Odyssey Hazard Lite 36H cyan

 2 x Eclat X-Odus 36H flat eggplant (purple)

 1 x Eclat Complex Combo Seat unpadded cyan

 1 x Eclat Complex Combo Seat unpadded purple

 Alles ist neu und unbenutzt. Preise könnt ihr mir vorschlagen per Email oder ICQ: 206965577


----------



## chris_123 (17. Juli 2011)

ja


----------



## pipo1 (21. Juli 2011)

MIRRACO GARGOYLE ZU VERKAUFEN!

1 jahr gebraucht, noch im super zustand! OVP : 400 EURO, ich verkaufe für 200-250 

email : [email protected]

bin in der nähe von Frankfurt am Main


----------



## mete (21. Juli 2011)

Habe immer noch einen Satz Felt double drive Naben übrig. 14mm Achsen, 110/100mm. Hinten mit FlipFlop-Gewinde, 36°. 25,- incl. Versand für das Set, bevor sie hier vergammeln.


----------



## seijos (24. Juli 2011)

Stirni schrieb:


> überhaupt garnicht große bilder



Besser als zu klein, oder? 

*Suche:*

- Proper BSH o. TTL V2 Rahmen in 21" o. größer

Alles anbieten, bitte. Dankö!

Grüße Stefan


----------



## D-StreeT (25. Juli 2011)

Geht auch TTL v2 in 20.8" ? Weil der nächstgrößere war 21.2"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seijos (27. Juli 2011)

*Suche:*

- Proper BSH oder TTL V3 21' Rahmen' 

- United Mothership 21'' Rahmen

Bitte alles anbieten!


----------



## D-StreeT (3. August 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8516393&postcount=2445

Rahmen verkauft.

Reifen verkauft.

Pedale verkauft.

Hinzu kommt:

FIT Eccd + FlyBikes Shorty
- keinerlei Macken
- kein Wackeln dank Loctite









Verkauf nur zusammen. Auf dem Foto dreckig weil ich in den regen gekommen bin. Leicht zu reinigen.


----------



## Matthais (4. August 2011)

*[V] Lenker: Fly Bikes Luna V2*

 													 							 																Hab mir vor 2 Wochen nen neuen Lenker geholt aber nach  zweimal Fahren wieder den alten drauf, ich komm mit sowas breitem/hohen  einfach nicht klar.. 
Schade, mein jetziger ist gefühlt doppelt so schwer wie der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Naja, jedenfalls verkaufe ich ihn jetzt wieder. Mal die Daten von Parano kopiert:
Dylan Smith Signature Model
- Material: 4130 Chromoly
- Butted: Multi
- Rise: 8"
- Width: 26.5"
- Backsweep: 11°
- Upsweep: 2°
- Weight: 595g

Farbe ist Türkies, ungekürzt und im Prinzip nagelneu.






Im Laden bzw. Parano kostet er 70 und ist im Moment nirgends lieferbar. Da er wirklich neu ist hätte ich gerne noch 60 dafür.


----------



## $cannondale$ (4. August 2011)

Hallo,

verkaufe aus Platzmangel folgendes Schmuckstück:

*Giant BMX 300 von 1982*

Das Rad wurde nahezu komplett mit NOS / NIB Teilen aus den frühen 80ern aufgebaut danach aber keinen Meter gefahren.

Folgende Teile sind verbaut:

Felgen: Acorn 6-Speichen Glasfaser Felgen (NOS)
Reifen: Kenda (NOS)
Bremsen: Dia Compe Bulldog (NOS)
Bremshebel: Dia Compe 2-Finger (NOS)
Sattel: Aeroyal rot
Sattelstütze: Odyssey Set-Back (NOS)
Kurbel: Aero 3-teilig (NOS)
Vorbau: Suntour
Lenker Polster: ??? (NOS)
Lenker: Odyssey rot
Kette: KMC (NOS)
Steuersatz: Odyssey

Rahmen: Giant BMX 300

Es gibt noch weitere Fotos im meinem Album oder auf wunsch per Mail.

*Das Bike steht da wie frisch aus dem Laden!! Absolut top!*

Preis: 280,- komplett


----------



## Corporation (5. August 2011)

semmel007007 schrieb:


> Servus
> ich möchte mein komplettes BMX verkaufen. Einige Teile übernimmt mein Bruder und andere Parts möchte ich gerne verkaufen.
> 
> Rahmen: Profile Mc Stallion,(Ja, die mit den Naben und Kurbeln haben auch ein paar wenige Rahmen gebaut und einer der wenigen ist der hier)
> ...


Nachschub und Preisupdate:
Twenty Unidos Sattel
15





Stolen Sic slammed Wedge Post in schwarz
20


----------



## freddeinallah (7. August 2011)

Hi

Will mein "Zweitbike" verkaufen: WTP Justice alle Teile bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten noch von der Serienproduktion:
Ist hier zu finden :
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/403393/cat/5

Preis ist verhandelbar. Ich steige auf Freeride um. Würzburg ist einfach nichts für BMX-Fahrer


----------



## Tribal84 (10. August 2011)

hi hab hier noch 2 nagelneue sachen  1. animal griffe http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/404896/cat/500 2. gusset pimp 2.1 reifen http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/404893/cat/500


----------



## D-StreeT (13. August 2011)

FlyBikes Potencia
- 45mm
- poliert
- schrauben "restauriert"


----------



## Conquer (19. August 2011)

Bei mir muss mal wieder ausgemistet werden 

Verkaufe:

*Lenker*
Odyssey Lumberjack 8,25" hoch, 28" breit
Unkaputtbar, weiÃ, wurde effektiv nur 8 Tage gefahren, steht wie neu da, keine Dellen, nicht verbogen, Lack ist top, bis auf die Ã¼blichen Stellen neben den Griffen. Ist maximal 3-4 mal auf den Boden gefallen.

*Griffe* 
Volume LA Griffe
Nagelneu und nie montiert, Hellblau/TÃ¼rkis

*Rahmen* 
KHE Zenith LT, 20.43â³TT
100% Cromo, raw, mit Lager, Headset und KMC Kette
Hat keinerlei Dellen, wurde nie mit Pegs und nur im Park gefahren, liegt nach 3monatigem Gebrauch seit 1,7 Jahren im Keller.

*Gabel *
KHE Zenith LT
100% Cromo, raw, 
Hat keinerlei Dellen, wurde nie mit Pegs und nur im Park gefahren, liegt nach 3monatigem Gebrauch seit 1,7 Jahren im Keller.

*Lenker/Vorbau Combo* 
KHE Anchor 8"
Schwarz, leicht gekÃ¼rzt, mit Hoffmanbikes Mushroom Griffen
Hat keinerlei Dellen, hatte ein paar mini Lackplatzer an den Ã¼blichen Stellen, die schnell mit der Dose Ã¼berlackiert wurden, liegt nach 3monatigem Gebrauch seit 1,7 Jahren im Keller.

*Kurbel* 
Prism 3teilig, 175mm
Farbe: raw
Hat keinerlei Dellen, liegt nach 3monatigem Gebrauch seit 1,7 Jahren im Keller.

*MÃ¤ntel* 
*2x* KHE 1.5 MAC Street, Drahtversion, ~50% Profil,
*1x* Odyssey Frequency G, Drahtversion, 1.75,  Schwarz, 2 Tage gefahren â 99,9997% Profil 

*Pedale *
Colony Fantastic Plastic
Plastik, weiÃ, etwas stÃ¤rker abgefahren, taugen als Ersatzpedale perfekt.

*Kettenblatt* 
Prism 25T
Zyan, mit einer gebrochenen Strebe, mit einer Unterlagscheibe hÃ¤lt's aber immernoch wie eine 1!


*Ab dem 24.08-31.08 verkaufe ich noch:*

*Rahmen*
Proper TTL V2 20,8"tt (vorraussichtlich mit Colony Spanish-BB)
Translucent black, top Zustand, Ã¼bliche Gebrauchsspuren, Delle an der Kettenstrebe, wird erst seit 2 Monaten gefahren, mir ist er allerdings mit fast 1,90 ein wenig zu kurz  Schade, weil es ein super Rahmen ist.

*MÃ¤ntel*
*2x *Odyssey Aitken Street 1.9
Drahtversion, black/tanwall, werden erst seit ca. 3 Wochen gefahren (davon sogut wie nur im Park), >95% Profil

*Griffe*
Animal Edwins
Gerade so eingefahren, Farbe: blau

*Sattelcombo*
eclat Complex unpadded
Sattel-/Sattelstangencombo, Farbe: zyan.
Ist auch noch keine 3 Monate alt, Zustand ist wie neu.


Preise sind alle VHB, ich bitte aber um realistische Angebote, sonst kann man es gleich bleiben lassen.
 Bilder mache ich auf Wunsch, da ich bisher noch nicht dazu gekommen bin Ordentliche zu machen .
 Bei Fragen oder Sonstigem einfach schreiben.

_________________________________________________________

*Bei Gelegenheit suche ich:*

Cult OS Rahmen in Chrom und am besten mit 21,25"tt / 21"tt geht auch in Ordnung.
Kink Sexton Pivotal Seat
KHE Mac Dirt 2.0 Faltversion
KHE Mac Street 2.0 Faltversion
Cult Dehart Griffe in Schwarz
 
Bei einem Twenty Highland oder Premium Deathtrap Rahmen mit mindestens 21"tt darf man sich auch melden 
_________________________________________________________


Lg Conquer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (20. August 2011)

D-StreeT schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8516393&postcount=2445
> 
> 
> 
> ...






was willstn dafür haben?


----------



## D-StreeT (21. August 2011)

35â¬ inkl. aber ist gerade reserviert.


----------



## alli333i (21. August 2011)

okay melde dich wenns nicht weg geht.


----------



## alli333i (21. August 2011)

Conquer schrieb:


> Bei mir muss mal wieder ausgemistet werden
> 
> Verkaufe:
> 
> ...





was musstn dafür sehen?


----------



## Conquer (21. August 2011)

alli333i schrieb:


> was musstn dafür sehen?



Hab dir 'ne PN geschrieben


----------



## Tribal84 (24. August 2011)

immer noch nen Gusset PIMP 2.1 20"

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=404893


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transform (28. August 2011)

*BMX KHE Catweazle Chrom 90er Oldschool 20" 3t GT Kurbel*


http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/koeln/fahrraeder/weiteres/u166329

http://www.ebay.de/itm/330607128614?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## $cannondale$ (29. August 2011)

Hi,

habe etliche Sachen in den Bikemarkt gestellt.

Alles NEU und ungefahren.

Einfach hier unten auf den Link klicken...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=26127

Grüße


----------



## biker303 (29. August 2011)

blub


----------



## Xiper (30. August 2011)

Ich suche ein 28T Spline Drive sprocket.


----------



## Momo91 (30. August 2011)

380 Euro, Wtp Lofi, das Ding muss weg, weitere Details per pm


----------



## lennarth (31. August 2011)

mach mir n guten preis und ich nehme kurbel, kettenblatt und laufradsatz. schiess los


----------



## biker303 (31. August 2011)

Ich würde dir die Gabel Vorbau und Lenker abnehmen. Nenn mir nen guten Preis .


----------



## biker303 (1. September 2011)

Ich Suche BMX kurbeln 175mm +19mm achse + Pedals 
Möglichst billiger....


----------



## Friedl90 (1. September 2011)

Hi
Biete mein Prober Miller ttl in purble an ist so gut wie neu ca 1 jahr alt aber nur drei vier mal gefahren habe leider keie zeit mehr für das hobby dank der arbeit... desweiteren hätte ich noch ne KHE chrome felge mit KHE freecoster anzubieten gleiches alter gleicher zustand. Preis nach absprache 

MfG Friedl


----------



## Friedl90 (1. September 2011)

asso bei interesse [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker303 (1. September 2011)

Wenns hier nicht her gehört, dann kanns auch wieder weg. 

Probiers mal im Bikemarkt.


----------



## nosecrets (4. September 2011)

Verkaufe BMX Bike.... "Kink Barrier Bike", 14 Monate alt, gekauft beim Händler in Hamburg, Rechnung vorhanden, Neupreis 540,-Euros, ich möchte Euro 340,- haben...etwas Spielraum ist noch..
Kann hier leider keine Bilder einstellen...bitte PN, dann schicke ich bessere Bilder...achso Abholung Raum Hamburg oder Lüneburg am besten

Gruß Michael


----------



## MX246 (5. September 2011)

Hallo habe ein rad zu verkaufen unter anderem auch ein hazard felge schaut euch einfach die bilder an!

Felge:
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0033x7cy.jpg
Rad:

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_003457dj.jpg



http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_003587wo.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0036f7ql.jpg



http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_003737gw.jpg



http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0038m78t.jpg



http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0039j746.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0041eu4d.jpg


----------



## MX246 (5. September 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/140602703943?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Hier für einige von euch die neu anfangen oder einfach nur ein gutes Rad suchen.

Lg Andre


----------



## Tribal84 (6. September 2011)

Gusset Pimp 2.1 nagelneu für wenig geld.. VHB.. reifen muss deinfach weg !!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/411628/cat/500


----------



## D-StreeT (7. September 2011)

Federal Twilight


Mit Rechnung von Ende 2010.
Chainstays gefeeble'd
keine Risse, bla bla nix dran

doublebutted 4130 Cr-Mo Japanese Sanko Tubing
schraubbare U-Brake Mounts/Gyro Tabs
Mid BB, Internal Headset
Oberrohr-LÃ¤nge: 20.75
Hinterbau-LÃ¤nge: 13.6 slammed
Steuerrohr-Winkel: 75,5 Â°
Sattelrohr-Winkel: 71 Â°
TrehtlagerhÃ¶he: 11.8
Gewicht: ca. 2.18 kg
Farbe: schwarz





200â¬ vhb.


----------



## GT-Driver2 (8. September 2011)

BMX 24Zoll Cruiser - am besten im Rhein-Main-Gebiet!

Bitte anbieten


----------



## ChristophK (10. September 2011)

*EuroBB S&M* für 19mm Achse. Wrde ein Wochenende verbaut, daher wie neu.

*20*









*WTP Slimseat Rail*, guter Zustand. 
*15*






*Fit Sattelstütze Rail*,
Kloben ist rosa eloxiert und bekam mal eine Packung Modellbaulack ab, welcher sich problemlos entfernen lässt. Bei Bedarf werde ich mich vor dem versenden noch darum kümmern.

*15*






*Hoffman 36D Aluminium Peg* 14mm, wurde gefahren und gegrindet, wie dem Bild zu entnehmen.
*7*






*Primo The Wall Griffe*, Neu und ungenutzt.

*7*






*Primo Pro Mustache Bar* 7,5", 640mm breit.

*20*






*NoName Vorderradnabe LB 36L*, Nie eingespeicht. Mal von einer Meese mitgenommen und seitdem nicht den Weg aus der Teilekiste rausgefunden.

*5*


----------



## sooky (10. September 2011)

Den Mist kannst du hier vergessen. 

-Rise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtbiker14 (12. September 2011)

Hallo ich verkaufe :
 2 x Odyssey Hazard Lite 36H cyan

 2 x Eclat X-Odus 36H flat eggplant (purple)

 1 x Eclat Complex Combo Seat unpadded cyan

 1 x Eclat Complex Combo Seat unpadded purple

Alles ist neu und unbenutzt. Preise könnt ihr mir vorschlagen per Email oder ICQ: 206965577
Fotos kann ich euch dann auch machen aber wie gesagt es ist alles neu.
Im Bikemarkt gibts auch noch was von mir ;-)


----------



## coaster (13. September 2011)

V:  Wtp Mantis Gabel, schw, brakeless, vorlauf verstellbar. Einfach mal googeln wegen gewicht und genialer Optik. St Martin Pro Kurbel in schw. Mit Euro BB, 4 Jessup Pegs aus Alu mit Griptape. Gabel 40 Euro, Kurbel 50 Euro. Pegs zusammen 20. Alles zusammen für 90 Euro. Alles in sehr gutem Zustand, an der Gabel sind sogar die Sticker noch drauf. Die Kurbel kommt mit 18er und 24er Kettenblatt.


----------



## Momo91 (14. September 2011)

So , das Rad muss, wegen geplantem Umstieg auf Mtb, weichen!
Rahmen ist ein Wtp Lofi, Lenker Mad Max
Pedalen Odyssey und Demolition Bar Ends, Sattel keine Ahnung
der Rest der Teile ist von Verde. Das Rad hat normale Gebrauchsspuren, aber keine schwerwiegenden Schäden oder sonstiges! Gewicht liegt bei geschätzten 10, schlagmichtot kg, bei Bedarf kann ich es auch gerne nochmals wiegen!
Verkauft wird das Rad komplett oder partweise, je nach Interesse! 380 Euro komplett habe ich mir überlegt, ansonsten schickt mir gerne eure Preisvorschläge!

Bei Bedarf würde ich mit Zuzahlung meinerseits gegen ein Mtb tauschen!


----------



## biker303 (14. September 2011)

ich tausche gern!!! weiteres in der nachricht...


----------



## Ikonoklast (16. September 2011)

Verkaufe Fit DLS Sprocket in 27T, einmal verbaut und nur einmal gefahren, also quasi neu. Verkaufe es nur, weils mir zu schwer war. Achsdurchmesser 19mm. 40â¬ inklusive Versand!

edit: komplett schwarz


----------



## hillo123 (17. September 2011)

Hallo, 

verkaufe mein bmx
mit guten parts.
hab das bmx von nem freund gekauft und kenne mich nich so gut aus, da der sport auch nichts für mich ist, ich bleibe beim trialen.

Er hat gemeint es wäre proper gabel, proper ritzel und proper lenker verbaut.
der lenker wäre 70 euro wert und das ritzel 50 und das hintere laufrad hätte ihm 200 euro gekostet
das vordere laufrad ist nicht nennenswert
Der rahmen weiss ich nicht von welcher marke er ist, vielleicht von proper da proper aufkleber dran sind
hintere mantel ist big bob

das bike fährt sich gut und hat keinen achter oder dellen
an den kurbeln fällt der lack ab, aber das ist nicht schlimm.
der sattel ist noch gut
nur die griffe sind etwas abgenutzt.
mach mir einfach ein gutes angebot.

bei fragen bitte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-StreeT (17. September 2011)

Lenker und Kettenblatt sind mehr wert als der ganze Rest


----------



## streetlars (19. September 2011)

VERKAUFE meinen Twenty Highland Rahmen, vom Frühjahr 2011!

hier ein Link mit Bildern und Beschreibung:


----------



## streetlars (19. September 2011)

hmm da ist grad was falsch gelaufen 

also nochmal:

VERKAUFE meine Twenty Highland Rahmen, hab ihn ins BMX-Forum gestellt!

http://www.bmx-forum.com/threads/247670-meinen-rahmen!

Ja, das ist das ding


----------



## coaster (20. September 2011)

Verkaufe kompettes Dirt Bmx. Rahmen von Eastern, Modell Harvester in Hellblau, verchromte Laufräder, Hinterbremse. 4 teiliger Lenker. Glaube der war von S&M, bin mir aber nicht 100 %tig sicher. Kurbel Khe Hindenburg Alu mit kleinem Ritzel . Komplettes Rad. 199 Euro.


----------



## biker303 (22. September 2011)

Also ich suche noch dringend ein satz kurbeln mit pedals. ja naja ich brauch auf jeden fall ne 19mm achse und des wars auch schon. des einzige des wichtig ist: schwarz sollten die kurbeln sein und die pedals nicht zu unpassend zu meinem rahmen siehe bild!!!! ich baue mein BMX erst auf....


_______________________________________________________________________

Verkaufe ein Dirt bike von Bock. ursprünglich Mtb Jetzt Umbau zu Dirt.


----------



## UMS (23. September 2011)

Hi,
Hab noch nen unbenutzten,lediglich verstaubten KHE Messerschmitt-Rahmen in schwarz von 2003 mit KHE Flatfork und KHE Kurbel!Hab leider nur den im Netz gefunden(meiner is halt in schwarz).Bei Interesse kann ich natürlich Fotos per Mail schicken!Er steht bei mir nur herum,vielleicht will jemand ihn ja haben!!
http://http://www.parano-garage.de/itemPicBig/101/101khe03.jpg
*80,- *mit Abholung in Erlangen!!! oder +6,90 Versand!
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Momo91 (25. September 2011)

Für 300 Euro wechselt es den Besitzer, weitere Infos stehen weiter oben


----------



## Stirni (26. September 2011)

Suche schwarzen toploader und schwarzen lenker ab 8"


----------



## fabianutta (27. September 2011)

ich suche dringend eine Gabel die unter 900g wiegt und keine dellen oder risse hat. bitte per pn melden, danke


----------



## vnvrum (29. September 2011)

ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (2. Oktober 2011)

150 Euro...


----------



## Dirtbiker14 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich biete auch noch viele Bmx-Teile an im Bikemarkt.

ALLES NEU!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/68475


----------



## Duffman (9. Oktober 2011)

moin moin 
ich suche ein hoffman chocolate bar evtl hat ja noch jemand so einen schatz im keller liegen 
mfg duffy


----------



## Xantoy (9. Oktober 2011)

Suche ein gebrauchtes bmx, möglichst unter 200.
Bin 1,86 groß, eine passende Rahmengröße wäre gut.




coaster schrieb:


> 150 Euro...


Kannst du dazu bitte noch ein paar Infos geben?


----------



## brachial71 (10. Oktober 2011)

coaster schrieb:


> 150 Euro...



Servus ist das bmx noch da?
gruss andre


----------



## Xantoy (11. Oktober 2011)

brachial71 schrieb:


> Servus ist das bmx noch da?
> gruss andre



Sorry, das hab ich mir schon geschnappt 

Ich such ein Laufradset, so günstig wie möglich, und möglichst schwarz.
Notfalls auch einfach nur 2 Felgen.


----------



## Nosedivemakefun (16. Oktober 2011)

Suche:
-RaceBMX XL
-unter 11kg
-bis 300 Euro


----------



## Fricko (21. Oktober 2011)

Verkaufe meinen GHP Cruiser von 1987!

Schaut mal rein - viele Bilder!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/330629152896?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## lilakmonoke (23. Oktober 2011)

hallo ... suche hochwertige gebrauchte bmx kurbel mit 19mm spindle für mein mtb um die 800gr. optischer zustand egal solange technisch ok. ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker303 (23. Oktober 2011)

@lilakmonoke  keine MTB sachen.....


----------



## RISE (23. Oktober 2011)

Es steht doch da, dass er eine BMX-Kurbel sucht. Es sollen lediglich keine MTB-Teile angeboten werden, weil die in den Bikemarkt gehören.


----------



## biker303 (23. Oktober 2011)

aso:S sry...

dann ne frage warum bmx kurbel an ein mtb?


----------



## lilakmonoke (23. Oktober 2011)

die frage sollte lauten: warum denn keine bmx kurbel an einem mtb? sieht gut aus und ist stabil und ich fahre fix. ausserdem sind die leichten kurbeln auch nicht sooo viel schwerer als eine mtb kurbel.


----------



## xXMotziXx (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich suche ein BMX und "Momo91" hat mir seins für 300Euro angebotet...
Da ich michh nicht gut auskenne wollte ich fragen ob es das Wert ist??



Momo91 schrieb:


> So , das Rad muss, wegen geplantem Umstieg auf Mtb, weichen!
> Rahmen ist ein Wtp Lofi, Lenker Mad Max
> Pedalen Odyssey und Demolition Bar Ends, Sattel keine Ahnung
> der Rest der Teile ist von Verde. Das Rad hat normale Gebrauchsspuren, aber keine schwerwiegenden Schäden oder sonstiges! Gewicht liegt bei geschätzten 10, schlagmichtot kg, bei Bedarf kann ich es auch gerne nochmals wiegen!
> ...


----------



## RISE (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja. Für das Geld würde ichs auf jeden Fall nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXMotziXx (23. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Matthais (23. Oktober 2011)

Hab da noch ein paar Handschuhe übrig:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/429746/cat/14


----------



## D-StreeT (24. Oktober 2011)

Vorn:
- Proper Female ( np70â¬ )
- 4 Lager, 0 Spiel
- poliert

- nagelneue Primo Bolts ( + â¬â¬ )

- Kink Hubguard ( 30â¬ )

- Proper DoubleButted Speichen ( 30 )

- Odyssey Hazard Lite Chromfelge ( 75 )





Hinten:
- Proper Male ( np170 )
- 9T
- LHD
- poliert

- neue Klinken und Spannring ( 5 )

- Proper Hubguard poliert ( 25 )

- Proper DoubleButted Speichen ( 30 )

- Odyssey Hazard Lite Chromfelge ( 75 )

HR ist bereits nochmal gereinigt und fehlende Speichen sind jetzt drin, lÃ¤uft immernoch alles rund.






NEUPREIS ÃBER 500â¬

Ich Verkaufe auch Naben inkl. Hubguards im Set und Felgen im Set.


----------



## Xantoy (25. Oktober 2011)

Suche günstigen lenker; schwarz, > 28 zoll breite


----------



## hardyfreak (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich biete eine schwarze gabel vom wtp Justice 2011 und nen schwarzen salt vorbau.
Einen weißen KHE cirrus Lenker hab ich hier auchnoch liegen, wer interesse an den Teilen hat, bite Melden 

PS: wer bilder möchte, sagt einfach was


----------



## Xantoy (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde gern mal ein bild von dem vorbau sehen!


----------



## biker303 (26. Oktober 2011)

hardyfreak schrieb:


> Ich biete eine schwarze gabel vom wtp Justice 2011 und nen schwarzen salt vorbau.
> Einen weißen KHE cirrus Lenker hab ich hier auchnoch liegen, wer interesse an den Teilen hat, bite Melden
> 
> PS: wer bilder möchte, sagt einfach was



Ja ich hätte auch gern Fotos vom Lenker und Vorbau...


----------



## hardyfreak (29. Oktober 2011)

Da es momentan mit denBildern irgendwie nicht funktioniert, hier erstmal die Bilder vom neuzustand:













Der Lenker ist in weiß 

lG


----------



## ChristophK (29. Oktober 2011)

*EuroBB S&M* für 19mm Achse. Wrde ein Wochenende verbaut, daher wie neu.

*20*










*WTP Slimseat Rail*, guter Zustand. 
*15*






*Fit Sattelstütze Rail*,
Kloben ist rosa eloxiert und bekam mal eine Packung Modellbaulack ab, welcher sich problemlos entfernen lässt. Bei Bedarf werde ich mich vor dem versenden noch darum kümmern.

*15*






*Hoffman 36D Aluminium Peg* 14mm, wurde gefahren und gegrindet, wie dem Bild zu entnehmen.
*7*






*Primo The Wall Griffe*, Neu und ungenutzt.

*7*






*Primo Pro Mustache Bar* 7,5", 640mm breit.

*20*


----------



## hardyfreak (30. Oktober 2011)

Khe Cirrus lenker und salt vorbau 20â¬ :







lG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (30. Oktober 2011)

Kann ein admin das bild bitte mal ein bischen kleiner machen, ich kann es so klein machen wie ich will und es belib groß.


----------



## Triala (30. Oktober 2011)

Verkaufe redline pro xl Race BMX das Rad ist neu wurde lediglich einmal am firmenparkplatz bewegt.
Dazu gibt's gebrauchte wellgo Pedale um vhb 520 Euro geht's auf Reise bei pic bitte pn.

Greetz Manuel


----------



## Priest0r (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde mein Eastern Rad abgeben, weil ich es viel zu wenig fahre.








Oberrohr ist 21" 
Soweit original, den Schlitz im Sitzrohr habe ich mal gegen Schmutz zugeklebt, Bremse gegen Dia Hombre mit Odyssey Hebel getauscht, Sitz ist von Twenty, Griffe keine Ahnung aber bequem.
Die Maxxis Reifen sind dummerweise recht schwer, hab aber die originalen noch, die wahrscheinlich nur halb so viel wiegen.
Kurbeln sind Profile, rechter Kurbelarm war mal raw, mittlerweile raw-flugrost
Links original verchromt
Bitte melden - Danke


----------



## Corporation (2. November 2011)

Profile Slim Jim Clamp - Sattelklemme für Bmx
CNC gefrästes Alu, einseitig gefrästes Logo und Durchmesser, 24gr leicht, schwarz und unbenutzt da ich eine Wedge gefahren bin. 
Es ist wirklich ein sehr wertiges Teil und exklusiv verarbeitet!
Upside down möglich.
NP 29,99 wenn überhaupt noch zu bekommen!
Mein Preis 16,50 inkl. Versandkosten





Twenty Unidos Sattel
12




Stolen Sic slammed Wedge Post in schwarz
20






Odyssey Plastic, schwarze Endkappen, Zustand siehe Foto
8





Neu:
Demolition Concorde,
Zustand kann mit guten Gewissen als neuwertig bezeichnet werden. Einzig im Bereich des Vorbaus und Klemmbereich der Naben in den Ausfallenden sind Spuren zu erkennen.Lagerkonus wurde von mir montiert. Ich glaube auf der Gabel ist eine Lifetime Warranty.

Zitat:
Chris Doyle Signature Gabel
Material: 100% Chromoly, Heat-Treated
Dropouts: CNC 4mm
Achse: für 10mm Achse
Vorlauf: 32mmm 
Inkl Topbolt
in Anbetracht des Zustandes setzte ich 80 VHB an




Da ich Privatverkäufer bin kann ich keine Garantie und keine Gewährleistung geben. Eine Rücknahme wird ausgeschlossen. 

Ich bin gerne bereit alle Fragen nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zu beantworten und sollten Fotos benötigt werden, kann ich diese auch entsprechend nachreichen, da ich eine Rücknahme vermeiden und ausschließen werde.


----------



## Aljoschi (5. November 2011)

Ich suche einen Proper TTL v2 oder v3 die farbe und oberrohrlänge sind auch erstmal egal.bitte alles anbieten ich würde gut zahlen!


----------



## DJ_BMX (6. November 2011)

Irgendein WeiÃer Lenker 8"> 15â¬
KHE Cirrus Bar 8" > 25â¬ - 
United Squad Bar 8" >30â¬
Flybikes Ruben Tire >19â¬ 
Velo Sattel > 9â¬ 
PS3 Games > 12â¬ (pro Spiel)
26" Laufrad:  29â¬ 
24" Atomlab Felge:> 15â¬
Maxxis Grifter 2.1 Faltreifen> 17â¬ 
Odyssey Aitkey 2.125 >  10â¬ 
Coalition AluPegs 2 Stk.> 15â¬
CoD BlackOps fÃ¼r Playstation3> 30â¬

https://picasaweb.google.com/107015535657990091267/Verkauf?authkey=Gv1sRgCJud25ziutb94gE#
Und in meinem Benutzeralbum.


----------



## Chameleon_fred (9. November 2011)

hey leude
suche ne bmx/cromo kurbel die ich mir ans streetmtb schrauben kann. irgendwas zusammengeschrubbtes...soll ein bike werden mit dem ich mich täglich fortbewege....
(ich weiß kein mtb aber cromo wächst so selten am mtb baum)
merci....
fred


----------



## Deleted175796 (11. November 2011)

hätte für dich ne alte salt am cromo kurbel mit 8er spline und 175mm.
kannste für 19 euro plus versand haben, nicht mehr die schönste, aber läuft.
19er achsdurchmesser!

bei interesse ne PN, dann gibts fotos.


----------



## biker303 (11. November 2011)

machs nich!!!

zu mir meinte er auch schon er schickt sie mir.... und bis heute nichts und ich hab mir andere geholt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Momo91 (13. November 2011)

So Leute, Lofi mit Verde Anbauteilen & Mad Max Lenker MUSS weg, 250 Euro für knapp über 10 Kg -->Weitere Fotos in meinem Bildordner! Außerdem noch ein schwarzer NEUER Shadow Conspiray Rucksack (der große, Fotos auf Anfrage, 20 Euro)


----------



## biker303 (14. November 2011)

so ich suche noch ne sattelkombo
sollte meinem bmx passen. was schlagt ihr vor?

roter profile McStallion Rahmen
schwarze kurbeln
schwarze gabel
und nem dunkelem matt rotem lenker (schwer zu beschreiben)

vorbau + sattel fehlt noch was empfehlt ihr mir?

PS: bin anfänger d.h ich fang erst an und gewicht würde ic keinen unterschied spüren


----------



## D-StreeT (14. November 2011)

Du hast nen McStallion? Wie kommst du an sowas? Zeig mal! Sattel und Vorbau entscheidet man optisch (Vorbau auch je nach Höhe)


----------



## biker303 (15. November 2011)

D-StreeT schrieb:


> Du hast nen McStallion? Wie kommst du an sowas? Zeig mal! Sattel und Vorbau entscheidet man optisch (Vorbau auch je nach Höhe)



naja Indem man Kontackte Hat und ich wollte mit BMX anfangen und hab mich entschieden mit guten parts anzufangen

ja warte ich mach ma nochma foto soweit wie ich jetzt bin....

kurbeln werden noch schwarz....

also schau in meim profil....


----------



## Momo91 (19. November 2011)

Hallo Leute, 
verkauft wird ein Shadow Conspiracy Rucksack + seperater Werkzeugtasche, keine Gebrauchsspuren, hervorragender Zustand! Bei Fragen ruhig anschreiben, 20 Euro hätte ich gerne dafür! (Neupreis 80 Euro)


----------



## Cubereaction (19. November 2011)

man sollte die überschriften zu ende lesen, sorry ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristophK (19. November 2011)

es gibt so momente, da fragt man sich...


----------



## holmar (19. November 2011)

du meinst lesen und so?


----------



## Deleted 228748 (21. November 2011)

Suche bebrauchtes wtp envy bis 600 wenn einer infos für mich hat bitte pn


----------



## RISE (21. November 2011)

Im Bikemarkt war doch neulich erst eins fÃ¼r 490â¬.


----------



## Deleted 228748 (21. November 2011)

habe von dem kollegen aber nichts mehr gehört ...


----------



## RISE (21. November 2011)

Bei ebay ist auch eins drin, das aber abgeholt werden muss. Ansonsten stehen die Chancen hier so ziemlich genau bei 0.


----------



## Deleted 228748 (21. November 2011)

abholen wollte ich sowieso. danke für den hinweis.


----------



## DJ_BMX (21. November 2011)

DJ_BMX schrieb:


> Irgendein Weißer Lenker 8"> 15
> KHE Cirrus Bar 8" > 25 -
> United Squad Bar 8" >30
> Flybikes Ruben Tire >19
> ...



Detailbilder auf Anfrage


----------



## Deleted175796 (22. November 2011)

biker303 schrieb:


> machs nich!!!
> 
> zu mir meinte er auch schon er schickt sie mir.... und bis heute nichts und ich hab mir andere geholt..



nachdem ichs mir nochmal durch den kopf hab gehen lassen, schicke ich nicht erst meine ware an ein fragliches kind und warte dann auf meine kohle. sorry.


----------



## RISE (22. November 2011)

Klärt das bitte per PM.

Generell gilt: für Verkäufe ist eigentlich der Bikemarkt da und ein spezieller Verkaufsthread wird nur in einigen Unterforen geduldet, d.h. auch, dass keine spezielle Registrierung notwendig ist um Sachen zu verkaufen und das Vertrauen spielt eine Rolle. 

Sollte es da Zweifel geben, vereinbart untereinander eine einigermaßen sichere Zahlungsmethode wie Paypal oder Nachnahme und zahlt am Ende lieber einen Fünfer mehr und spart euch den Ärger. Sofern es doch zu Schwierigkeiten kommen sollte, informiert mich bitte und ich leite das an die Admins weiter, die notwendige Daten evtl. parat haben. Generell gibts dann eine Null-Toleranz-Politik. Wir versuchen die Sache zu klären und dann fliegen der vermeindliche Betrüger und nötigenfalls auch seine 250 Zweitaccounts hier für immer raus. Ist alles schon da gewesen. 

Also wie gesagt: bitte bei mir melden. Sollte es häufiger Beschwerden geben, ist auch das Verkaufen hier sofort vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-StreeT (23. November 2011)

AusschlieÃlich Verkauf!

Proper Male LHD 9T + Proper Female mit Primo Bolts und* 4 Lagern*!
+ Proper Hubguard + Kink Viridian Hubguard
+ Alienation Skylark + KHE Big V
+ Proper DoubleButted Speichen

Durch die Felgen und Speichen ein sehr leichter Laufradsatz, aber dennoch Grindtauglich.
Hab Sprengring und Klinken durch neue ersetzt.
BigV hat ein Paar ausgebeulte LÃ¶cher, aber nix dramatisches.
Alles lÃ¤uft rund.

*250â¬ zzgl. 8â¬ Versand*


----------



## King Jens one (25. November 2011)

ich bin auf der Suche nach einen FlyBikes Luna Rahmen 21" Oberrohr und mattschwarz... wenn jemand los werden will dann bitte per PM melden


----------



## Deleted175796 (28. November 2011)

RISE schrieb:


> Klärt das bitte per PM.
> 
> Generell gilt: für Verkäufe ist eigentlich der Bikemarkt da und ein spezieller Verkaufsthread wird nur in einigen Unterforen geduldet, d.h. auch, dass keine spezielle Registrierung notwendig ist um Sachen zu verkaufen und das Vertrauen spielt eine Rolle.
> 
> ...




sorry, dass ich nochmal darauf zurückkomme, aber ich musste mich ja irgendwie dazu äußern, dass er so tut, als hätte er ware bezahlt, aber keine bekommen. 
er hat nie bezahlt und nie ware bekommen! so wie es im leben nunmal läuft.
danke fürs verständnis..


----------



## FietVujagig (30. November 2011)

Ich suche eine 14mm Achse für vorne.
Sealed bearing oder loose ball ist egal.
Ohne Konen, ohne alles.
Bitte PN an mich.


----------



## derFisch (30. November 2011)

Moinmoin,
ich räum auf:
- Hinterrad: Wtp Surpreme 9t mit Ody Hazard lite , double butted Speichen, G-Sport Gland MK 3 und Animal Glh in 2.1. Das Ding wurde 2 jahre gefahren, die Driverlager sind neu, aber die Achslager haben Spiel. Der Reifen ist noch ganz ok. Daher alles für 40.
- Vorderrad: G-sport Marmoset in Rrrraaaww, 36 loch mit Odyssey Hazard lite. Die Felge ist was älter, geht aber sehr gut. Speichen und Nabe sind quasi neu. Ich lass, wenn Interesse besteht auch noch den Fit F.a.f. in 2.35 drauf. Der ist aber schon ziemlich runter. Ich würd mich über 70 Euros freuen.
- Lenker: Wtp Helium in 7.9". Sind noch Animal Griffe drauf, die lass ich auch dran. Auch das Ding wurde 2 Jahre gefahren, ich gebs für 30 ab.
- Sattel: Odyssey Senior 2, die Plastikversion. Für 10 Geld oder schwarze Plastikpedalen.
Bis auf die Naben (hinten: braun, vorne: raw) ist natürlich alles schwarz.

Wenn jemand Interesse hat, soll er sich melden. Fotos kann ich gerne machen und wenns sein muss entstaube ich das Zeug auch. Im Idealfall kommt ihr aber vorher mal vorbei (Aachen) und schaut euch an, ob alles so ist, wie ihr es haben wollt, die Teile sind schließlich gebraucht.

Grüße,
Marc


----------



## ChristophK (3. Dezember 2011)

*EuroBB S&M* für 19mm Achse. Wrde ein Wochenende verbaut, daher wie neu.

*20*









*WTP Slimseat Rail*, guter Zustand. 
*15*






*Fit Sattelstütze Rail*,
Kloben ist rosa eloxiert und bekam mal eine Packung Modellbaulack ab, welcher sich problemlos entfernen lässt. Bei Bedarf werde ich mich vor dem versenden noch darum kümmern.

*15*






*Hoffman 36D Aluminium Peg* 14mm, wurde gefahren und gegrindet, wie dem Bild zu entnehmen.
*7*






*Primo The Wall Griffe*, Neu und ungenutzt.

*7*






*Primo Pro Mustache Bar* 7,5", 640mm breit.

*20*


----------



## biker303 (4. Dezember 2011)

ChristophK schrieb:


> *EuroBB S&M* für 19mm Achse. Wrde ein Wochenende verbaut, daher wie neu.
> 
> *20*
> 
> ...



Der Sattel und die sattelstütze sind meins;P


----------



## don-quichotto (4. Dezember 2011)

Odyssey Euro BB Lager für 19mm Achsen. War nur kurz verbaut, läuft also wie neu.





http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=445999


----------



## Bmxseller (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
verkaufe mein schon etwas älteres Flatland Bike (2010).
Hab mir damals ein KHE Tantra gekauft und habs dann nach und nach auf"gepimpt".

KHE TANTRA 2007

Reifen: KHE Mac1 (8bar)
Pedale: Twisted (Schwarz)
Pegs: Normale (Street)
Gabel: St Martin Mikado 2010 (Vorlauf 0mm)
Kurbelarme: Hindenburg 7075 
Nabe: Sputnic
Vorbau ist im Lenker schon drinnen (SWISS MISS KHE 30mm Vorlauf)
Rahmen: Sanko CrMo Tantra
Kettenblatt: 25 Zähne
Gewicht ca.9kg










































Wenn ihr weiter Fotos sehen wollt oder irgendwelche Fragen habt schreibt mir bitte eine email!!!


Preis: Schlag mir was vor!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C0LDnD4RK (7. Dezember 2011)

Suche alte 

kurbel (mit achse, ohne innenlager) // *nicht mehr*
[eigentlich nur ein Salt Kurbelarm vom arcade 08, da das Pedalengewinde kaputt gegangen ist, aber sowas gibt wohl nicht ]

pedalen //*nicht mehr*

die noch was taugen, brauch die für mein indoor bmx. Will mir da keine neuen Teile dran packen -.-


----------



## Momo91 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute, 
verkauft wird ein Shadow Conspiracy Rucksack + seperater Werkzeugtasche,  keine Gebrauchsspuren, hervorragender Zustand! Bei Fragen ruhig  anschreiben, 20 Euro hätte ich gerne dafür! (Neupreis 80 Euro) Versand von 4,90 Euro innerhalb von Deutschland! 

Mehr Bilder in meinem Album!!


----------



## biker303 (11. Dezember 2011)

servus würde gerne nen schwalbe jumpin jack mantel gegen nen cracy bob mantel tauschen. der mantel ist im neuzustand und war an der felge verbaut die ich mir gekauft habe... will aber mit crazy bob fahren hinten ist bereits der genannte verbaut. also wer will tauschen? jumpin jack gegen crazy bob


----------



## chiefwiggum (14. Dezember 2011)

hab hier ein paar gravis lowdown hc lx schuhe stehen, sind quasi neu, einmal getragen und dann leider festgestellt, dass sie mir zu klein sind.

größe ist us 8 / 41, fällt aber imo ein bisschen kleiner aus, da mir 41 sonst passt. also eher was für menschen mit kleinen füßen

wie gesagt aber so gut wie neu, np war 54.90
hier für 30 inkl. versand.



  Uploaded with ImageShack.us



http://imageshack.us/g/7/img7586z.jpg/


----------



## Friedl90 (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

verkaufe mein Prober 20,6" BMX mit KHE Freecoster.
Preis VHB.
Bilder schicke ich gern per Mail.

MfG Friedl


----------



## *Souly* (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich verkaufe:

- ein Vorderrad: besteht aus Colony Clone Nabe in Blau, DT Swiss Speichen und schwarzer Alex Rim Super Dome Felge. sehr Guter zustand, kaum Gebrauchsspuren.

NP: 140

Preis: VHB 90

Nabe einzeln: 50





- ein Hinterrad: besteht aus Colony Clone Nabe in Blau LHD, DT Swiss Speichen und schwarzer Alex Rim Super Dome Felge. sehr Guter zustand, kaum Gebrauchsspuren, nur am Felgenstoß etwas angebremst.
Und als Bonus Gibt es zur hinteren Nabe eine neue 14mm Achse dazu

NP: 255

Preis: VHB 180

Nabe einzeln: 130








- ein Colony Gnarkill 21,25" Oberrohr, schwarz und nur 1,95kg

Er ist in gutem Zustand, nur normale Gebrauchsspuren wie z.B. Lackabplatzer an beiden Kettenstreben.

Der Rahmen wird mit Innenlager verkauft.

VHB: 180








- eine Colony Guardian Gabel in schwarz. Super Zustand, Kaum Gebrauchsspuren. Der Schaft ist minimal gekürzt.

NP: 150

Preis: VHB 80





- eine Colony Colonial Kurbel in schwarz. Guter Zustand. Ein paar Gebrauchsspuren sind vorhanden.

NP: 199

Preis: VHB 130



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

- zwei Superstar Pimp Kettenblätter 25t. Gebraucht aber guter Zustand.

Preis: VHB je 20

- zwei Eclat Swift Bremshebel

Preis: VHB je 15

- ein Spanish BB Innenlager

Preis: VHB 15

- Odyssey Twisted clear schwarz. fast neu, nur an den Außenseiten Kratzer

Preis: VHB 8

- ein Odyssey GTX Rotor

Preis: VHB 15

- ein linker Odyssey Monolever small

Preis: VHB 10

- zwei Alu Rotorplatten

Preis: VHB je 8

- zwei Dragonfly Gemini Kabel ein langes und ein kurzes

Preis: VHB je 5

-ein Satz Eastern Plaste Pedale. Sehr gebraucht aber noch fahrbar.

Preis: VHB 4

- WTP Royal v2 Kurbelarme, schwarz lackiert. Einige Gebrauchsspuren, keine Risse oder Dellen.

Preis: VHB 50





Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seijos (23. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

verkaufe/tausche mein Mankind Mellow Rahmen, in matt schwarz. Der Rahmen ist ca. 1 Jahr alt.

Hat normale Gebrauchtspuren, sonst top Zustand!

Geometrie Daten: http://mankindbmx.com/web2011/?page_id=865

Suche kein bestimmten Rahmen, also von daher einfach alles anbieten. WÃ¼rde verkaufen aber bevorzugen.

*Preis: 160â¬*


----------



## Chameleon_fred (25. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leude, suche eine günstige kurbel....alles anbieten


----------



## Deleted175796 (27. Dezember 2011)

nabend,
ich hab hier noch ne menge teile, die ich nicht mehr benötige und mir beim künftigen umzug nur eine last sind.
TEILE GEHEN GÜNSTIG RAUS.
los gehts:

Subrosa Pandora Lenker 8,25"x28", schwarz original, guter zustand, übliche gebrauchsspuren, 720gramm!! 29




FBM 100% cromo Gabel, topbolt dabei, schwarz original, guter zustand, paar kratzer, peg-kompatibel!, 25




Salt AM 3piece Kurbelset, 175mm lang, 19er achse, schlecht schwarz lackiert, technisch aber gut, incl aller schrauben
UND 19mm Mid BB mit spacern (laufen noch anständig), 25




Profile Imperial 39t sprocket, schwarz original, gerade, gut fahrbar, weil so groß -> 7




LAUFRADSATZ (auch einzeln): 29 KOMPLETT!!! einzelpreise weiter unten, bitte LESEN!
vorn:10mm FBM LB nabe (sind aber gute LB-Lager, drehen sich gut), 2mm speichen, Dartmoor Blizzard Double Wall Felge, 36loch
fehlen 2-3 speichen, leichte schläge aber gut als übergang oder fürs zweitrad fahrbar - bin es ja auch gefahren, DESHALB NUR 15!!




hinten: 14mm Demolition Anorexia 9t RHD nabe (SB-lager im eimer ((auch driverlager)), linke kontermutter fertig, driver an sich und nabenkörper aber okay), KHE Big O felge, 36loch. 
WICHTIG: das hinterrad ist nur zum herrichten gut oder um ein rad auf räder zu stellen, die felge eiert stark, wie gesagt die lager im arsch und die kontermutter ebenso. SPEICHEN SIND NOCH TOP!
ALLERDINGS: wenn man für 5 euro aus ebay ein paar neue taiwan-lager kauft und sich eine kontermutter anschafft oder dreht, kann man die nabe wieder gut fahren. habe leider nicht die geduld und zeit dafür, wenn allerdings keiner interesse hat, werde ich das rad herrichten und hier nochmal zum verkauf anbieten.
PREIS: 19







ALLE preise sind PLUS versandkosten zu verstehen.
5 pro teil, egal wie groß, wer mehr nimmt, bezahlt natürlich nur einmal 5.

TAUSCHEN kann man gegen einen schwarzen sattel, eine doublewall-felge und natürlich geld 
bei fragen oder bilderwünschen einfach melden!
beste grüße,
pascal


----------



## benni_beutel (4. Januar 2012)

Verkaufe KHE Triple Threat ST:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/330666609559?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (4. Januar 2012)

Suche eine hinterradnabe ähnlich meiner jetzigen RMD
Oder ein komplettes Hinterrad.
Preis bis max 130


----------



## Deleted 228748 (5. Januar 2012)

Suche komplette Bremsanlage, passend für wtp. wer was für mich hat, bitte melden!


----------



## Philip_1 (5. Januar 2012)

Hey,
ich verkaufe momentan mehrere Sachen. z.B. Lenker, Felgen, Sattel.......

schaut doch mal und bei Interesse einfach anschreiben. 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=184817


----------



## lilakmonoke (14. Januar 2012)

hallo ... ich suche einen oldschool vorbau mit 1 1/8 klemmstange. äh, ihr wisst schon ... irgendwas das nicht gleich ein kilo wiegt, wenns geht.


----------



## oppaunke (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich suche einen gebrauchten oder auch neuen Spider für 19mm Achse mit 110er LK möglichst glatte Oberfläche ohne Ausfräsungen.
so sollte er in etwa aussehen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150740905748?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

oder so:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/290641029717?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

oder eben so:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/350520820552?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

nur mal so als anhaltspunkte...
soll an eine WTP Royal.
der christian


----------



## Priest0r (24. Januar 2012)

Ich habe 4 nagelneue Schwalbe AV7 20" SchlÃ¤uche fÃ¼r zusammen 16â¬ inkl Versand abzugeben:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=465226


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *George* (29. Januar 2012)

Ich verkaufe hier mein wirklich kaum gefahrenes Felt Brink 24". Als ganzes, oder auch in Teilen 
Der Rahmen hat kaum Gebrauchsspuren und fährt sich super.
Ist nur etwas eingestaubt 

- Rahmen: 24" BMX, 4130 CrMo Main Tubes, 21,5" TT, Midsize BB
- Gabel: 100% 4130 CrMo, 1 1/8
- Vorbau: NS-Bikes, auf Wunsch auch den Felt Ahead Alu (wie auf dem letzten Bild)
- Lenker: NS-Bikes, auf Wunsch auch den Felt "RollBar" (wie auf dem letzten Bild)
- Griffe: Felt FB 138mm
- Steuersatz: Integrated Campy
- Kurbel: 3teil. 4130 CrMo 8 Zahn-Achse 175mm Midsize SB
- Pedalen: Felt "Backpedal2" Alu
- Kettenblatt: Felt Spacely 30T
- Freilauf: Odyssey 13T
- Kette: KMC Z410 1/8"
- Felgen: Alex Y303, 36H
- Naben: 36H, Alu, hinten 14mm, vorne 9.5mm mit CrMo Achse
- Reifen: Kenda 24"
- Bremse hinten: U-Brake mit Linear Kabel und Avid Bremshebel!!

Preisevorschläge einfach an mich. Alles ist Verhandelbar!! ^^

LG George!


----------



## deine muddäää (29. Januar 2012)

2 Demolition monaco reifen 2.20

1 salt pitchraw reifen 2,25

pro reifen 18 euro.

im set kann man sich natürlich über den preis einigen 



http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=lolqn3zg.jpg





Ausserdem einen Lrs

Salt pro naben (2010 BEIDER TOP=

Vorne shadow rim

hinten Salt Hi Qlite rim

standart speichen



Hinterrad müsste zentriert werden.



Sonnst TOP zustand 

Zusammen 115

Hr 55 Vr 60



http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=lrs5d2302.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=lrs3cd3xa.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=lrs1y4vgi.jpg





Salt pegs 10 euro

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bildervomiphone321n1wum.jpg





und  ein Ps3 Spiel Tekken6 neu nur einmal gespielt  20 inkl

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=tekken6fx049.jpg



Sry irgendwie haut das mit Dem Biildern nicht ganz hin. ihr müsst leider auf die Links draufklicken aber das schafft ihr schon


----------



## Tom-Ass (31. Januar 2012)

Suche:

Profile Imperial Kettenblatt, Zustand möglichst gut, Farbe bevorzugt schwarz, aber eigentlich egal. 25 Zähne!


----------



## Stirni (31. Januar 2012)

ich suche einmal dieses schraubteil für den wethepeople sleepless,damit die sattelstütze wieder hält! vll. hat ja jemand noch sowas rumfliegen


----------



## ThomasT. (1. Februar 2012)

VERKAUFE:

Fit Bikes Co.

Chase Dehard 21" 2008/09

Bronze

fÃ¼r VHB 150â¬ (Versand nich dabei  )

etwa 2 Monate gefahren dann erst unfalltechnisch aufgehÃ¶rt und es dann leider ganz sein gelassen. 
Wer Interesse hat bitte mal melden. Dellen sind keine im Rahmen, nur die Aufkleber sind fast ganz ab und vielleicht lassen sich auch ein paar kleine Kratzer finden, aber sond fast wie neu  Lager sind noch dabei und sind fÃ¼r nen 10er mehr zu haben. Hier noch die Daten aus Internet:

Chase Dehart Signature Model, 100% Sanko butted and heat treated tubing, Externally machined head tube and BB shell, Tapered top tube, seat stays, and seat tube, Integrated seat clamp 

Backend length 13.65", Head-tube angle 75Â°, Seat-tube angle 71Â°, BB height 11.8", BB style Mid, Axle size 14mm, Brake mounts 990 or none, Gyro tabs removable on frames with 990 mounts, 2,18kg
GrÃ¶Ãen: 20.75", 21"


----------



## chem (5. Februar 2012)

Wollte nochmal auf mein BMX hinweisen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/464354/cat/500


----------



## hardyfreak (6. Februar 2012)

Ich biete euch:
_Ãclat Unit- U Brake_ in Silber (poliert) 2 tage in Halle gefahren:

http://www10.pic-upload.de/06.02.12/3gwq6jwdqld.jpg

30â¬ + Versand.


und einen _Snafu Mobeus Rotor_ der wie neu ist, da er nichtmal einen Tag gefahren wurde  :

http://www10.pic-upload.de/06.02.12/d6miqo43pfsm.jpg

25â¬ +Versand

ich verkaufe diese Sachen, da ich es mal wieder mit Bremse versuchen wollte, hab dann aber mal wieder gemerkt, dass ich viel lieber brakeless fahre 
lG


----------



## kuka.berlin (9. Februar 2012)

*VERKAUFE* 

Cult Sect V2 BMX Gabel - NEU
Mit Topcap


> The Cult Sect V2 fork is made from heat-treated Cult Classic chromoly tubing with a 1-pc machined steerer tube, integrated bearing race, butted and tapered legs that are notched for peg clearance, 4mm thick dropouts and additional room for large tire sizes.
> 
> Height: 315mm
> Steerer Tube Length: 162mm
> ...



*VHB 100â¬*


----------



## C0M0 (12. Februar 2012)

Verkaufe wtp Justice kaum Gefahren 21" oberrohr für 300 Euro vhb ( hab vom gebraucht Preisen keine Ahnung ). 

http://www.kalaydo.de/kleinanzeigen/bmx-raeder/bmx-rad-wethepeople-justice-2011-21/a/26342752/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triala (12. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute,

möchte mein neues Redline Proline Pro XL verkaufen, es handelt sich um ein Race-BMX und ist die letzte Stufe bevor Carbon-Parts angebaut werden.
Das Gewicht liegt bei 10,4 Kg ohne Pedale, wie gesagt Rad ist neu und wurde einmal  zur Probegefahren, Grund des Verkaufs: Bin doch eher DH orientiert.
Bei Fragen einfach PM an mich.

VHB 520 EUR


----------



## petersq0n (13. Februar 2012)

Hey, 
ich bin auf der suche nach einen Chrom Lenker, so um die 8" größer oder kleiner 
Einfach Pm oder hier posten wenn ihr was habt


----------



## oppaunke (14. Februar 2012)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche einen gebrauchten oder auch neuen Spider für 19mm Achse mit 110er LK möglichst glatte Oberfläche ohne Ausfräsungen.
> so sollte er in etwa aussehen:
> 
> ...



immer noch aktuell...
der Christian


----------



## steelo (17. Februar 2012)

Verkaufe eine Salt Pro 9T RHD Kassetten Nabe. Ist quasi neuwertig da nur für eine Fahrt aufgespeicht gewesen. Sie musste wieder raus da ich mit dem 9er Ritzel in dem 24" Cruiser keine fahrbare Übersetzung hinbekommen habe.
80,- inkl. Versand


----------



## steelo (17. Februar 2012)

Verkaufe nagelneuen Odyssey 9T Driver RHD, 30,-  inkl. Versand.


----------



## biker303 (18. Februar 2012)

is bei der nabe ein driver dabei oder nicih?
weil auf dem foto is einer drauf aber ich glaube den bietest du als 2. an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steelo (18. Februar 2012)

biker303 schrieb:


> is bei der nabe ein driver dabei oder nicih?
> weil auf dem foto is einer drauf aber ich glaube den bietest du als 2. an



Sind zwei verschiedene Sachen, wird beides so verkauft wie abgebildet. Also die Nabe ist komplett mit Driver und der Odyssey Driver ist extra.


----------



## chem (24. Februar 2012)

Möchte nochmal auf mein BMX hinweisen:, neuer Preis ist 300 Fix.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/464354/cat/500


----------



## Cosimo11 (25. Februar 2012)

hey leute 
ich würde gerne mein flybike loswerden mit feltslipnot und ist fast noch so gut wie neu einer neuen bremse 6 mm verstärktes kettenblatt einteilige kurbel vb.70 aus Düsseldorf ps. hat nen kleinen riss am schnellspanner 
Grüne gabel hellblauer rahmen und oranges Lenkrad 

lg


----------



## Ikonoklast (27. Februar 2012)

Rahmen: Fit Inman Sig Komplettrad (full 4130 Crmo, 21" TT) 95â¬
Gabel: Fit Shiv V2 110â¬
Steuersatz: Bsd 20â¬
Vorbau: Fit BF 75â¬
Lenker: Countrybikes 875 50â¬
Griffe: Animal Edwin Delarosa am Lenker
SattelstÃ¼tze: Animal Wedge Post 27â¬
Sattel: United Beacon 30â¬


Antrieb:
Kurbeln: Fit Flow 48Spline 45â¬
Lager: Mid BB im Rahmen
Pedale: Flybikes Ruben Graphite 13â¬
Sprocket: Fit Down low 25t 25â¬
Kette: Kmc K710 Sl 11â¬

Vorderrad: 
60â¬
Nabe: Odyssey VÂ²andero
Felge: Odyssey Quadrant
Reifen: Fit Faf 2,25 20â¬
Peg: Animal Light geht an Arian

Hinterrad:
120â¬
Nabe: Colony Clone 9t 
Felge: Alex Supra Dome
Reifen: Fit Faf 2,3 20â¬
Hubguard: Bsd Jersey Barrier 17â¬
Peg: Animal Light geht an Arian

Das Rad lÃ¤sst sich fÃ¼r ein Komplettrad wirklich sehr geil fahren. 
Kohlen hÃ¤tte ich gerne 650â¬ inklu. Vhb.


----------



## baxstar (27. Februar 2012)

macht mir Angebote... das Ding muss raus!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/477932/cat/5/date/1310839860


----------



## gcrack (28. Februar 2012)

Ich brauch Platz und meine Oldschool Baby kann gehen:

Thunderbird BMX, wer es kennt weiß wie selten es ist 

pics gibts in meinem Album: TB BMX
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/46838

bei Fragen einfach PM an mich 

greez
*F


----------



## Prunni (2. März 2012)

Hey,

hier liegt einfach zu viel rum. Also steht absofort folgendes zum Verkauf.

Subrosa Villicus Rahmen 21" in schwarz für 150 VHB.
Incl. 19mm Mid-BB Lager.

Fly-Bikes Luna 20,6" in Matt Olive für 150 VHB.
Beide Rahmen haben niemals Pegs gesehen.

Eclat Hannibal V3 Vorbau in schwarz für 45 VHB.
Vorbau war einmal Montiert wurde aber nie gefahren. Ersatz Schrauben sind vorhanden und Original verpackt.

KHE Hindenburg V2 in weiß für 70 VHB.
Kurbel wurde ein Jahr ausschließlich im Park gefahren. Der Lack ist aber nicht mehr der beste.

Weitere Bilder auf anfrage.

cheers Marc


----------



## A-Zippo (5. März 2012)

hi, suche einen einzelnden Bremshebel für hinten, sollte ne kleine Ausführung sein, Farbe egal. Vielleicht hat ja jemand was in der Grabelkiste liegen, muss nix besonderes sein, ist fürs Bolzrad mit den Hunden im Wald. Guckt doch mal... Daaaanke im voraus.


----------



## A-Zippo (5. März 2012)

Danke, hab PN bekommen und zurückgeschrieben.... Klasse Forum!!!


----------



## Dcane (9. März 2012)

Kein BMX, kein Verkauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (9. März 2012)

bmx-unterforum,deswegen keine dirt oder streetbikes über 20"..
kein link zu ebay
sowas von faul.


----------



## biker303 (11. März 2012)

muzss ich stirnoi rechtgeben. Es idt ein BMX unterforum und des hört in den meisten fällen bei 20 zoll auf. und wenn dann musst du ebay schon angeben ansonsten has du werbung für nichts gemacht wenn sich einer auf die suche begiebt wird es echt schwer it diesen angaben.


----------



## Benh00re (11. März 2012)

Prunni schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hier liegt einfach zu viel rum. Also steht absofort folgendes zum Verkauf.
> 
> ...





ThomasT. schrieb:


> VERKAUFE:
> 
> Fit Bikes Co.
> 
> ...






Männers, hab Interesse an euern Rahmen.
Sind die noch zu haben?


----------



## Stuntman-Mike79 (11. März 2012)

Ich verkaufe mein 2010er Envy:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/170801274979?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Viele Grüße, Henrik


----------



## johnny35444 (12. März 2012)

Servus 
  Ich bin neu hier und bin auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchtem BMX, mein Problem ist, das ich höchstens 170 Euro ausgeben möchte, aber schon etwas ordentliche habe möchte. Ist es überhabt möglich für den Preis was zu bekommen? Und gibt es Vielleicht jemand der eins los werden möchte?  Grüße : Jonathan


----------



## Stirni (12. März 2012)

nein,sparen


----------



## RISE (18. März 2012)

Ich brauche einen Reifen, 2.2" breit und mit noch gutem Profil. Duo Stunner / Gunner, Fly Ruben oder ähnliches wäre sehr genehm.


----------



## mainfluffy (18. März 2012)

RISE schrieb:


> Ich brauche einen Reifen, 2.2" breit und mit noch gutem Profil. Duo Stunner / Gunner, Fly Ruben oder ähnliches wäre sehr genehm.



Hätte glaube ich einen Premium Reifen noch für vorne, also 2.25 oder so.


----------



## RISE (18. März 2012)

Nee danke, der passt glaube ich nichtmal durch meine Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristophK (19. März 2012)

flybikes ruben reifen in 2.25.
bilder vom zustand kann ich heute mal machen.
fit ist er in jedem fall noch und recht günstig soll er rauch raus gehen.


----------



## chem (19. März 2012)

Ich möchte noch einmal auf mein BMX hinweisen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=464354


----------



## mainfluffy (20. März 2012)

haha RISE, deswegen fahr ich ihn auch nicht...


----------



## Erisch2211 (20. März 2012)

Verkaufe:
FIT DL Sprocket 25ZÃ¤hne sehr guter Zustand 30â¬
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/9355/dscn0381v.jpg
KingKong Knieschoner in L neu fÃ¼r 35â¬
http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/858/kingkongs.jpg

Interesse? ->PM!


----------



## der ole (22. März 2012)

Verkaufe Wethepeople BMX

http://www.ebay.de/itm/220981723401?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_500wt_1219

Gruß


----------



## RISE (23. März 2012)

RISE schrieb:


> Ich brauche einen Reifen, 2.2" breit und mit noch gutem Profil. Duo Stunner / Gunner, Fly Ruben oder ähnliches wäre sehr genehm.



Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seijos (26. März 2012)

*.: Komplettes Rad zu verkaufen!*





















Rahmen: United Mothership 21" 220â¬
Lenker: Proper ttxl (auf 28" gekÃ¼rzt) 50â¬
Griffe: Sunline Mushroom 
Barends: ODI
Vorbau: Ãclat Hannibal 40â¬
Steuersatz: Salt 10â¬
Gabel: Cult Sect v2 50â¬
Kurbel:  United Value 60â¬
Pedale: Mankind Respect 10â¬
Kettenblatt: Salt Pro 5â¬
Kette: Shadow Interlock v2 25â¬ 
Sattel: Proper Squad 20â¬
SattelstÃ¼tze: no name 10â¬

Vorderrad: 110â¬
Nabe: Proper Microlite female 40â¬
Felgen: Ãclat Bondi Aero 30â¬
Mantel: Ãclat Controle 2.3" 30â¬
Speichen: Sapim Leader 10â¬

Hinterrad: 160â¬
Nabe: Ãclat Teck LHD 120â¬
Felge: Ãclat Bondi Straight 20â¬
Mantel: Premium rear 2" 20â¬
Speichen: Sapim Leader 10â¬

Pegs: 4x Wtp toxic 10mm 25â¬
Hubguards: 
Vorne: 2x Shadow Raptor (bearbeitet) 15â¬
Hinten: Ãclat Bell 15â¬

Preise inkl. Porto!

Die Felgen, Gabel und Naben sind lackiert.

Komplettes Rad: 750â¬ vhb


----------



## Deleted175796 (27. März 2012)

dann mach ich mal weiter. ebenfalls ganzes rad! einzeln definitiv NICHT. sorry.






Proper TTL v2 21.2"/13,75"/11,5"/75Â°
Twenty Highland v2 23mm
Odyssey BMX Headset
Demoltion F1 LT Stem 54mm
Federal Drop 9"x29"
Odi Longnecks
FBM 48spl. Cranks RHD 175mm
19mm Spanish BB
Premium Slim PVC
Salt Plus 25t
KMC Z-Chain
Subrosa Pivotal Post
Subrosa Pivotal Seat Slim
Front: Blank 10mm SB, Alex Supra Dome 36l.
Back: MirraCo M3 SB, 10t, Alex DM24 36l. RHD
Schwalbe AV 7 
Fit FAF 2,25" vorn
Fit FAF 2,1" hinten

10,5kg

das rad ist im guten zustand. alle lager voll in ordnung, rad lÃ¤uft geschmeidig, nichts wackelt, klappert oder Ã¤hnliches. reifen sind noch gut. KEINE risse! minimalste delle unten links im chainstay, hab ich auch erst beim lackieren bemerkt, man kann sie auch nur schlecht sehen, aber erfÃ¼hlen.. auf jeden fall absolut zu vernachlÃ¤ssigen.
es wurde natÃ¼rlich gefahren und der lack hat schon etwas gelitten (selbst lackiert, 3 schichten plus 2-3 schichten klarlack, die farbe und den klarlack mÃ¼sste ich aber noch irgendwo rumstehen haben), dadrunter ist der rahmen raw. wer ihn also entlacken will, braucht nur ne dose verdÃ¼nnung und einen mundschutz  gebrauchspuren sind also vorhanden, aber technisch ist das rad auf jeden fall gut. 
das einzige, was ich demnÃ¤chst wechseln wÃ¼rde, wÃ¤ren die griffe. kann man noch fahren, aber ein paar neue griffe mit barends hÃ¤tten schon was 
verkaufe es, da ich hier in dortmund nur noch mein mtb fahre und es jetzt seit 2 monaten (sogar bei dem schÃ¶nen wetter) nicht einmal zum einsatz kam und ich mir lieber noch ein fully aufbaue. 
zur grÃ¶Ãe: 21,2" sind meiner meinung nach ab 1,75m echt angenehm zu fahren, ich selbst bin so 1,79m und finde es grandios. vor allem, wenn man gern mal abstecher auf pumptracks, dirt oder grÃ¶Ãere skateparks macht.

preislich hab ich mir sehr faire 479â¬ vorgestellt, angesichts des neupreises von ~1000â¬ und der tatsache, dass lenker und das vorderrad quasi neu sind (rechnungen vorhanden).
minimaler spielraum ist noch, vor allem, wenn es abgeholt wird, also kommt am besten vorbei, wenn ihr aus dem pott seid und fahrt es probe/nehmt es mit. versenden tue ich es auch fÃ¼r eine gebÃ¼hr von 10â¬ teilmontiert und versichert mit der DHL. eine 19mm salt kurbel gebe ich gratis mit dazu, die liegt hier sowieso nur rum.

bei mehr bildern einfach fragen, habe eine SLR-kamera und ihr kriegt jeden fotowunsch, den ihr euch ausdenkt. 
grÃ¼Ãe!


----------



## McNosy (27. März 2012)

Hey Leute, ich suche eine billige 9t Hub (Nabe) 14mm BMX, gebraucht geht auch, aber heile. Höchstens 50


----------



## alli333i (28. März 2012)

hey Leute


Hat vllt jemand 4pegs (2x10mm 2x14mm; länge um 100mm) inklusive hubguards abzugeben?

Zustand egal, müssen nur fahrbar sein, nicht schön--->farbe auch fast egal^^

danke


EDIT: so günstig wie möglich


----------



## chem (29. März 2012)

neuer Preis: 300â¬ FP


----------



## Benh00re (29. März 2012)

der_vierte schrieb:


> dann mach ich mal weiter. ebenfalls ganzes rad! einzeln definitiv NICHT. sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am Preis muss noch was gehen, bedenke Laufräder, Kurbel, Kettenblatt.
Wer weiß was mit Tretlagern und Naben ist.

Hätte dann Interesse.


Gruß

die h00re


----------



## D-StreeT (30. März 2012)

Proper Male Cassette LHD poliert 9t






- Achse gekÃ¼rzt
- optisch etwas mitgenommen, deswegen gÃ¼nstig
- technisch gibts nix zu meckern, absolut zuverlÃ¤ssige Nabe
- wird nachpoliert vor Versand
+ Proper Hubguard
+ neue Klinken und Sprengring eingebaut


67â¬ inkl Versand


----------



## stoked (1. April 2012)

Volume "Venti Bar" Lenker:
- 8,25"
- 657gr.!
- 25â¬
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=493182

Edit: Steht noch immer zum Verkauf... *Der Preis ist VHB!*


----------



## alli333i (2. April 2012)

alli333i schrieb:


> hey Leute
> 
> 
> Hat vllt jemand 4pegs (2x10mm 2x14mm; länge um 100mm) inklusive hubguards abzugeben?
> ...





Brauche immernoch dringend Pegs für ein low-budget-bike! 
sind aber doch 4x14mm, mit/ ohne hubguards sowie farbe+zustand ist auch wurscht.


----------



## cookiedealer (7. April 2012)

Hey,
ich wÃ¼rd gern mein Dirt gegen ein BMX tauschen....
Also nicht gleich meckern wenn ihr das Bild seht 
Es handelt sich um ein Nox Flipper, Np der ganzen Teile is so ungefÃ¤hr 1200-1300â¬.
Ich will nur tauschen, da ich lieber Street fahre und dafÃ¼r brauch man wirklich kein Dirt bzw ich finde, man kann mit nem BMX schÃ¶ner tricksen 
Also vllt hat ja iwer was zum tauschen, einfach mal alles anbieten^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt_Freak23 (9. April 2012)

Hey ehm ich suche einen einiger maßen guten (ohne beulen,risse) dirt rahmen weiß keine mtb sachen aber ich kenn mich im forum net so gut aus und wusste net wo ichs poste vllt hat ja noch irgend n bmx er nen dirt rahmen hauptsache :max 34cm rahmen höhe und scheibenben brems aufnahme und 1 1/8 zoll gabel schaft MFG


----------



## holmar (9. April 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/
da wird euch beiden geholfen


----------



## chiefwiggum (9. April 2012)

Hab einen Animal GLH Reifen älteren Semesters anzubieten, Farbe olivgrün, Breite 2,1''.
Hat schon bessere Tage gesehen, an den Seiten noch gut Profil, aber in der Mitte doch nicht mehr allzu viel. Deshalb für 5 plus Versand.


----------



## cookiedealer (9. April 2012)

@ holmar nein, wird mir zumindest nicht.... es gibt 2-3 Leute die tauschen wollen, aber anscheinend schauen die nicht in ihren Posteingang 
Das war so meine letzte Idee...


----------



## Estoniaclan (9. April 2012)

ich bin auf der suche nach brauchbaren Teilen für mein aktuelles Projekt: 

Gabel (unter 1000g)
Lenker (min 8" Hoch und am besten ungekürzt)
Vorbau (Toploader)
VR (Nabe einzeln geht auch)
HR (cassette, 10T driver am liebsten, 9T geht aber auch, Nabe einzeln geht auch)
Kurbel (19mm achse, 175mm lang)
kettenblatt 25T oder 28T je nach driver...

Keine Komplett bike Parts! 

Angebote bitte per PM, am besten auch gleich mit Bilder!


----------



## konsti-d (10. April 2012)

VERKAUFT_
neue Bmx-Kurbel der Marke Ruption in pink, war noch nie verbaut. (Baugleich mit Blank)
aus Cromo-Stahl
19mm Achse - 8 Spline
Gewicht um 1100g
Spacer und Kettenblattschrauben sind dabei._
VERKAUFT


auf Wunsch gibt es noch ein sealed Mid-BB dazu fÃ¼r 7â¬ extra, das aber nicht einzeln verkauft wird und mit Spacern fÃ¼r 68mm Innnenlagerbreite kommt.


----------



## chem (14. April 2012)

Da ich zur Zeit massiv pleite bin, muss ich leider schon wieder das BMX posten:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/464354/cat/500

FÃ¼r 300â¬ gehÃ¶rt es euch.


----------



## boombyx (15. April 2012)

BMX Leafcycles Aufbau
ich verkaufe auch:http://www.ebay.de/itm/BMX-Leafcycl...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2a1c48cc08


----------



## biker303 (24. April 2012)

hey ich mus mien bmx verkaufen hatte unfall und werde nichtmerh zurück auf den sattel finden (PANIK) bin bei nem airvom pedal abgerutscht und "nur umgeknickt" ja vill kann ich niewieder normal laufen jetzt erstma noch nen mionat krücken und so... naja also ich weiß net wie viel es noch wert ist aber vor kurzem erst alles zusamengekauft:

also hier mal di guten parts die ich denke ihc auf jdene fall loswerden werde:

Rahmen: *Profile mcStallion* sehr gut erhalten ohne kratzer und so ein paar lackascplitterer an schweißnaten aber ansonsten gut (diese mit klarlack abgedeckt dadurch kein rost)
 vorne: prober felge weiß mit flybikes narbe
hinten : chromfelge (marke vergessen werde ich noch rausbekommen) und khe freecoaster

und ne demolition concorde fork neu ohne kratzer erst ca 20 mal gefahren
macnew (denke so heißt der etws ramponiert)  vorbau
und neuer verde cartell lenker 3mal gefahren

nen wtp sattel und die sattelstange ist auch marke aber auch vergessen naja ich poste mal wenn ich nachgescaut hab nochmal aber inetwa ne einschätzung...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berchschorsch (25. April 2012)

Hi, ich suche nen Odyssey Twombolt oder Thunderbolt Kurbelsatz auch ohne Innenlager in gutem Zustand...

Danke für eure Angebote und bitte per PN...


----------



## Estoniaclan (27. April 2012)

Ich tausche oder Verkaufe meinen Rahmen:

S&M Randy Brown 20,75" von 2010
wurde gebraucht, und dadurch paar Kratzer drin, aber keine Dellen oder risse. 

Würde gegen etwas längeres tauschen (>21"), marke ist mir egal, sollte nur kein Komplett bike Rahmen sein.  

Falls jemand den Rahmen kaufen möchte, wechselt für 150" incl. Versand den Besitzer.


----------



## Loobin (3. Mai 2012)

Verkaufe mein BMX, Verhandlungsbasis 400â¬!
Email: [email protected]


----------



## stoked (3. Mai 2012)

FBM Heathen 20,5"

=> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=505779


----------



## biker303 (5. Mai 2012)

servus,

also ich will mein bmx verkaufen... kompeltt wenn einer will für 500$ VHB oder einzelne Teile aber das wäre mir nicht si recht da ich dan auf ein paar teilen hocken bleibe.
bei fragen was für teile verbaut sind pm bitte. Sind NUR PROFITEILE VERBAUT! kein billigscheiß......


----------



## RISE (5. Mai 2012)

Auf den ersten, zweiten und dritten Blick fÃ¤llt mir daran jetzt nichts auf, was 500â¬, sorry $, rechtfertigen wÃ¼rde. Laut aktuellem Wechselkurs wÃ¤ren es dann eh nur noch 382, 15â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (6. Mai 2012)

im vergleich zu meinem rad,gebraucht im bikemarkt mit zumindest einer kleinen absicherung, für 400 euronen gekauft ist das rad nix wert.

das tut zwar weh,weil der eigentliche wert natürlich deutlich höher liegt,die teile teuer waren etc aber der marktwert ist deutlich tiefer.

zudem solltest du, wenn du eine verkaufsanzeige schreibst, ein wenig besser auf rechtschribung achten, erhöht deine chancen teilweise


----------



## biker303 (6. Mai 2012)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> im vergleich zu meinem rad,gebraucht im bikemarkt mit zumindest einer kleinen absicherung, für 400 euronen gekauft ist das rad nix wert.
> 
> das tut zwar weh,weil der eigentliche wert natürlich deutlich höher liegt,die teile teuer waren etc aber der marktwert ist deutlich tiefer.
> 
> zudem solltest du, wenn du eine verkaufsanzeige schreibst, ein wenig besser auf rechtschribung achten, erhöht deine chancen teilweise



Hmm ja ich hatte Eile weil ich ins Krankenhaus musste. Ja gut dann Verkäufe ich es für 400 war mir fast schon klar dass das net geht.... 


Also ab jetzt 400 Versand geht  auch!!!!


----------



## corratec4ever (7. Mai 2012)

Verkaufe mein Custom BMX, das ich mir selber zusammengebaut habe, aber seither nicht mehr groß gefahren bin

Bei Interesse einfach Nachricht senden


----------



## sascha_95 (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
Da ich grade dabei bin mein mtb loszuwerden und mir ein bmx aufzubauen, such ich im moment, laufräder, gabel, lenker und vorbau, innenlager und einen steuersatz. 
Jetzt wollt ich mal euch fragen was ihr so für angebote für mich habt


----------



## RISE (11. Mai 2012)

Thomson Elite BMX Vorbau.

50mm, 255g, ohne irgendwelche BeschÃ¤digungen, 45â¬ inkl.


----------



## Stirni (11. Mai 2012)

du bist doch mehr als total verrückt!! sowas hebt man auf!


----------



## holmar (11. Mai 2012)

+1


----------



## RISE (11. Mai 2012)

Gebt mir Geld, dann heb ich ihn sehr gerne auf.


----------



## biker303 (12. Mai 2012)

Servus,

also ich will mein BMX verkaufen... Kompeltt wenn einer will für 400  VHB oder einzelne Teile, aber das wäre mir nicht so recht, da ich dann auf  ein paar Teilen hocken bleiben würde.
Bei fragen was für teile verbaut sind pm bitte. Sind NUR PROFITEILE VERBAUT! kein billigscheiß...... 

Kurze Zusammenfassung was mir spontan einfällt:

Verde Catell Bar (4mal gefahren)
McNeil Vorbau
Ritchey Steuersatz
Demolition Concorde Fork
Proper Felge vorn
Flybikes Nabe forn
Profile McStallion Rahmen (limited edition)
WeThePeople Sitz
Kettenblatt von nem Stereo Bike
hinten KHE FreeCoaster
Chrom Felge (marke entfallen)


so des is es im grben und ganzem ich hoffe ihr seid interessiert...



Bitte melden per PM wegen Verhandlungen bin dazu bereit.
VERSAND GEHT AUCH!
Detaillierte fotos auf Anfrage


----------



## der stimp (12. Mai 2012)

moin, 

ich hau meinen fit bike sky high raus. 
8.25 höhe und ungekürzt. 
ausser lackmacken nichts weiter dran. war eine saison im einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec4ever (13. Mai 2012)

Verkaufe Mein BMX jetzt bei Ebay, ab 1â¬, fast alle Teile wurden gegen hochwertigere getauscht, geile Optik
Nur hochwertige Teile von Eastern, Stolen...wurde seit dem Umbau fast nicht mehr bewegt, da Zeitmangel
Wenn ihr mir eure E-Mail gebt, kann ich euch gerne weitere Bilder schicken

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221022798817

*Mindestpreis nur 250â¬* *Mindestpreis nur 250â¬ **Mindestpreis nur 250â¬ **Mindestpreis nur 250â¬ **Mindestpreis nur 250â¬* *Mindestpreis nur 250â¬*





*Mindestpreis nur 250â¬ **Mindestpreis nur 250â¬ **Mindestpreis nur 250â¬ **Mindestpreis nur 250â¬ **Mindestpreis nur 250â¬ **Mindestpreis nur 250â¬*


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (13. Mai 2012)

Servus,
verkaufe leider aus ZeitgrÃ¼nden mein Fly Bikes Campillo.
Preise fÃ¼r Einzelteile stehen in Klammern dahinter, werde ich aber nur machen, wenn sich genug Abnehmer dafÃ¼r finden. 

Teileliste:
Rahmen: Flybikes Campillo 21" (175 mit Steuersatz und Kurbellager 19mm)
Lenker: Federal Lacey in Roststyle (20)
Vorbau: Colony (45)
Bremshebel: Eclat (12)
Steuersatz: FSA (Zum Rahmen dazu)
Gabel: WTP Helium (70)
Felgen: Demolition Zero (je 35)
Nabe vorn: Flybikes (45)
Reifen: Odyssey Aitken (je 15) bzw. wer aufs Gramm achtet und sauber fÃ¤hrt, ein Satz KHE (auch je 15) hab ich hier auch noch rumliegen
Bremse: Demolition (30)
Nabe hinten: WTP Supreme 9t (50)
Kurbel: WTP Royal (35)
Kettenblatt: Odyssey 30t (20)
Pedale: Odyssey Plastik (5)
Lenkerenden: WTP Alu (7)
Sattel: Flybikes Fino (15)
Sattelstange: Flybikes Shorty (15)
Pegs: WTP Toxic (12)

Preislich hab ich mir 550â¬ vorgestellt! Weiter Bilder kann ich auf Nachfrage auch noch machen.


----------



## Eddy.s (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen
Ich möchte gern mein mongoose shield(2011er model) verkaufen.ich habe das bike dieses jahr neu gekauft und es wurde nie viel gefahren was auch der grund des verkaufes ist. Das bike ist bis auf dem sattel original. Den sattel habe ich gegen einen voll kunststoffsattel von eastern getauscht. Wer will kann das shield in düsseldorf probe fahren. Bei fragen einfach ne pm an mich. Macht mir angebote was ihr geben wollt, überhaupt wäre ich interessiert was ihr von dem bike haltet und wo ihr den gebrauchtwert des bikes seht. Zum zustand kann ich sagen wie neu.fotos reiche ich nach.


----------



## Estoniaclan (19. Mai 2012)

Ich hab einen S&M Randy Brown Rahmen in 20.75" zu Verkaufen, jetzt wo ich auf einem 21.25" Rahmen unterwegs bin. 

Der Rahmen hat keine Dellen und Risse, nur paar Kratzer, die beim Fahren halt nicht ausbleiben. 
Dazu gibts es einen FSA Steuersatz und Mid BB lager für 19mm Achse. Alle Lager laufen Butterweich. 





Alles zusammen für 150  inkl. Versand! 


Außerdem hab ich noch einen Animal GLH R Reifen, ist die Faltversion des GLH reifens. Sehr wenig genutzt. Größe ist 20x1.95





15 inkl. Versand!


----------



## BlackBetta (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Verkaufe mein Titus Bmx, Lack hat ein paar Kratzer und macken 

der hintereifen ist neu (noname reifen) und vorne ein stollenreifen halbes jahr alt (noname)
VERKAUFT!


----------



## rabee (21. Mai 2012)

suche einen reifen für vorne 2.2"


----------



## starfish (21. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,
ich hab ein Haro Mirra 540 Air etwa aus 2001, wurde nur ein paar mal gefahren. Die Bremsen müssten neu eingestellt werden und es ist ziemlich verstaubt aber sonst in gutem Zustand. Was denkt ihr kann ich noch dafür verlangen? (Neupreis war etwa 400)


----------



## der stimp (21. Mai 2012)

hats euro oder dm gekostet?


----------



## RISE (21. Mai 2012)

Auf jeden Fall ist es nur noch soviel Wert, dass es sich nicht lohnt, dass irgendwie aufwÃ¤ndig zu verkaufen. Ein "richtiger" BMXer nimmt dir das Rad zehn Jahre spÃ¤ter auch nicht mehr ab, aber vielleicht zahlt auf dem Flohmarkt noch einer 30-50â¬. Damit sollte man aber auch schon hÃ¶chst zufrieden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starfish (22. Mai 2012)

Der preis war in .
Echt, SO wenig ? Das war damals ein richtig gutes allround BMX ! (und ist es sicher noch)


----------



## RISE (22. Mai 2012)

Naja, das Ding ist dann etwa zehn Jahre alt. Und mit 50â¬ hÃ¤ttest du immernoch 1/8 des Neupreises. Inzwischen sind die RÃ¤der technisch (und auch optisch) einfach Ã¼berholt. Das Rad mag nicht mal so schlecht sein, nur wirst du niemanden mehr finden, der dir dafÃ¼r einen guten Preis zahlt. FÃ¼r Liebhaber ist da nichts dran, was irgendwie von groÃartigem Wert wÃ¤re und wer heute mit BMX fahren anfÃ¤ngt, kauft sich auch was anderes. Ist leider so mit dem Preisverfall. Vielleicht hast du ja irgendwen in der Familie, der Lust drauf hat und noch AnfÃ¤nger ist.


----------



## RISE (22. Mai 2012)

E: doppelt.


----------



## der stimp (22. Mai 2012)

starfish, kannst ja mal schauen ob du es hier im bikemarkt los wirst. 
setz es einfach mit 95 euro als vb an und mit etwas glück pendelt sich da was mit 80 euro plus porto ein. 
achte darauf das du anständige bilder machst auf denen man auch alles gut erkennen kann. 
ruhig mehrere. mit totale, vorn seitlich und detail aufnahmen von laufärdern, kurbel, lenker. 
schau dir einfach mal bilder in der bmx galerie an und orientier dich da an den bildern die dir gefallen.


----------



## starfish (23. Mai 2012)

danke für die infos und tips, vielleicht stell ich es hier in den bikemarkt, mal sehen =)


----------



## abcbmx (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo , suche einen Chrom Bmx rahmen 20,75" oder 21" . 
am besten einen neuen oder einen sehr gut erhaltenen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackBetta (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Biete eine Gebrauchte Artek u Brake für Vorne komplett mit leitung und Bremshebel und Gebrauchten backen die man aber noch gut verwenden kann.

für 8 inkl. Versand


----------



## hardyfreak (30. Mai 2012)

Blackbetta, was hälste davon, mal auf pns zu antworten, wenn du was verkaufen willst?


----------



## coaster (30. Mai 2012)

Suche günstigen Flat Rahmen und ein paar Pegs mit nicht zu grossem Durchmesser, Khe oder Kgb. Evtl St Martin Laidback.


----------



## BlackBetta (30. Mai 2012)

@ Hardyfreak dann musst du mir schon eine schreiben? mein Postfach enthält 0 Nachrichten von dir


----------



## hardyfreak (30. Mai 2012)

okay, ich nehm alles zurück dann ist bei abschicken wohl irgendwas schief gelaufen. sorry


----------



## BraunschweigBMX (30. Mai 2012)

Verkaufe mein WTP trust von 2011, ein paar mini kratzer am lenker und einer am bremshebel.
Aufkleber ab, so gut wie neu, technisch. Vorbau schwarz gesprayt.

Foto und partliste (fÃ¼r leute ohne google, alles originalteile) auf anfrage.

Brauche dringend 300â¬, neupreis war 600, meint ihr das ist angemessen? 
Bei interesse PM!


----------



## evil_rider (3. Juni 2012)

suche -seit über nem jahr- noch immer einen cog-driver für ne hazard...


----------



## berchschorsch (3. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ich hätte hier noch eine unverbaute neue Profile Titanachse in 22mm, 140mm Länge rumliegen...

Bitte PN bei Interesse...


----------



## der stimp (11. Juni 2012)

ich hätte noch ein paar teile am start:

shadow vultus 9,5" hoch (neu, montiert und ein paar tage probe gefahren) 






dann noch nen fit bike d.l.d. vorbau (eine saison alt, nur minimale kratzer, sonst nix dran)
am liebsten tausch gegen nen fit d.l.r. 





und einen fit bike sky high in 8,25" hoch (eine saison alt, keine dellen, keine risse, nix verzogen, nur paar lackmacken) 






bei interesse einfach pm schicken und gleich mit angebot.


----------



## RISE (16. Juni 2012)

Kurze Info:

aufgrund der Forenregeln sind Verkaufsangebote in Signaturen nur noch als Link zum spezifischen Verkaufsforum (d.h. dieses Thema hier) oder zum Bikemarkt erlaubt. 
Signaturen mit Angeboten ohne Link oder zu irgendwelchen anderen Seiten sind nicht mehr zulässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowCash (17. Juni 2012)

Hallooooo, ich würde eine Kurbel suchen, 3 teilig natürlich, Streettauglich, Achse am besten 19 mm, Lager nicht zwingend notwendig, schwarz sollte sie sein und jetzt kommts: nicht all zu teuer, ABER auch keine Billigware  Wenn ihr was habt (so in die Richtung Royal Crank oder sowas, vom aussehen her) bitte melden


----------



## scott5000 (20. Juni 2012)

Hi, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer KHE Collaps Chain in schwarz. Hat die zufällig noch jemand, am besten in neu, rumzuliegen? Desweiteren suche ich auch noch eine Hazard Lite in rot anodisiert und 36H, so gut wie möglich.

Hier liegen noch zwei neue Duralectra 48H Felgen, eine noch eingeschweisst mit Banderole, die zweite hat ein-zwei Lagerspuren. Könnte ich tauschen, gegen oben gesuchtes oder auch verkaufen. Ansonsten habe ich auch noch einen weissen Odyssey Lenker 7.75, Odyssey Cielinsky Pedalen 1 Paar gut und 1 Paar stärker gebraucht, Camacura (Quamen) Macross 51 Vorbau schwarz frontloader, neuer ovp Shadow Attack Vorbau gelb toploader....

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Tom-Ass (21. Juni 2012)

VERKAUFE:

Profile Imperial Kettenblatt, 25 ZÃ¤hne, Schwarz. 3 mal gefahren. 35â¬

Bei Interesse bitte melden bei: [email protected]


----------



## ChrisStoff (24. Juni 2012)

SUCHE:

Rahmen ab 21" Oberrohrlänge, schraubbare sockel gyrotabs usw...
einfach alles anbieten was in die Richtung geht, Abholung Raum Ruhrgebiet +100km bevorzugt........


----------



## hardyfreak (29. Juni 2012)

Hab hier noch ein WTP Mad max bar, hat ein paar gebrauchsspure, ist aber technisch einwandfrei!
Bei interesse einfach melden


----------



## ultraenz (30. Juni 2012)

Bräuchte ne 19mm Kurbel, mit beiden Kurbelarmen. Hat jemand vielleicht was passendes?


----------



## coaster (30. Juni 2012)

Suche einen Flatlandrahmen...


----------



## RISE (5. Juli 2012)

Suche einen Reifen, 2.2 - 2.25" breit. Am liebsten Fly Ruben, Fit FAF, Duo Stunner, WTP Grippin. Noch mit intaktem Profil. Keine Tan-/Red-/White-/Teal-oderwasweißichnichtfürwasserplörrenwall Reifen.


----------



## HEIZER (8. Juli 2012)

SNAFU  Astroglide Upper Gyro Cable , nagelneu und ovp, in weiß.

Für 11  incl. Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (8. Juli 2012)

ich suche eine Bremse, einfach mal alles anbieten....


----------



## Rapzer (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

verkaufe mein BMX aus verschiedenen Gründen(z.B. Zeitmangel etc.)
Habe mir das Bike bei einem Fachhändler zusammengestellt und hatte  Insgesamt einen VKP von ca. 1200. Es wurde höchstens 1-2 mal gefahren.  Der Rahmen und der Rest haben keine Kratzer oder Mängel, d.h das Rad  steht wie neu da. Bei dem Preis schenke ich einen Farblich passenden  Helm von der Marke Kali Protectives dazu. Die Rechnung ist vom  Fachhändler verfügbar.

Hier einmal die Komponenten:

Rahmen: Federal Lacey 21" Schwarz/Blau (SN-Nr. LACE21CIC210J)
Steuersatz: BSD Gold
Tretlager: Stolen MID-BB Conversion Kit 19mm
Vorbau: Stolen Convict Stem Schwarz
Sattelstütze: Federal Slammed Pivotal Schwarz
Gabel: United Squad V2 Schwarz
Laufradsatz: Stolen Roulette Weiß (Nippel Schwarz)
Hubguard: BSD Jersey #1
Kette: KMC K710SK Chain Gold
Kettenblatt: Animal Sprocky Balboa 27T
Kurbel: Stolen Mob Crank 175mm Weiß
Lenker: Federal 20/20 Schwarz
Griffe: Duo Cranmer Cyan-blau
Mäntel: 1x Duo Stunner Tire 2.20 Schwarz, 1x Odyssey Path Allround BMX 2.10
Pegs: 2x Stolen Cold Forget Schwarz
Pedale: Nice Schwarz
Sattel: United Value Pivotal Schwarz
Bremshebel: Diatech Goldfinger Gold/Schwarz
Bremse: Diatech U-Brake Gold
Rotor: Satelite Rotor + SST ORYG Bremsset

Das Gewicht liegt bei 11 kg habe es heute gewogen beim Händler.

Verkaufe es jetzt für ca. 900 VHB

einfach per Nachricht melden


----------



## Albertorango88 (9. Juli 2012)

Hi zusammen,

ich wollte mien KHE Barbados LT verkaufen. (http://www.supersports.net.au/online-store/bikes-complete/khe-barbados-lt)
Das Bike ist ungefaehr 30 km gefahren worden. So gut wie neu da ich kompletter anfaenger war. Da ich nun in einer ausbildung stecke wo ich mich auf keinen fall verletzen darf  habe ich das biken aufgegeben. Was denkt ihr was ich noch dafuer nehmen koennte? 
Falls jemand interesse an dem Bike hat gerne mich anschreiben


----------



## rabee (10. Juli 2012)

suche komplettes hinterrad, oder ne felge


----------



## scott5000 (11. Juli 2012)

rabee schrieb:


> suche komplettes hinterrad, oder ne felge


 
Wieviel Loch 

Habe noch zwei Odyssey 48H Duralectra hier, eine â¬ 40 und die neue OVP â¬ 60. Beide zusammen â¬ 90

micbr aett arcor punkt de


----------



## vnvrum (11. Juli 2012)

ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (12. Juli 2012)

ich hab hier noch nen neuen scott pivotal sattel in clear rumfliegen. 
füer 12 euro plus 2,20 versand wechselt er den besitzer.


----------



## oldschool82 (12. Juli 2012)

Momo91 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> verkauft wird ein Shadow Conspiracy Rucksack + seperater Werkzeugtasche, keine Gebrauchsspuren, hervorragender Zustand! Bei Fragen ruhig anschreiben, 20 Euro hätte ich gerne dafür! (Neupreis 80 Euro)


 Hi, ist der Rucksack noch zu haben? [email protected] Merci für Deine Antwort!


----------



## Benh00re (14. Juli 2012)

Moin Leute, ich suche ein Hinterrad!

Cassette
36L
RHD
9t
14mm

Möglichst schwarz .... andere Farben nehme ich aber auch...einfach alles anbieten!


----------



## chem (23. Juli 2012)

Ich suche noch einen KÃ¤ufer. 300â¬ + Versand und es gehÃ¶rt dem neuen Besitzer:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/2115-wtp-scorpio-21-preisupdate


----------



## Basti1986 (24. Juli 2012)

Servus Leute,

hab hier noch ein specialized FatBoy im Angebot. Beim Preis ist noch Spileraum also bitte zuschlagen ist zu schade zum rumstehen!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/17847-specialized-fatboy-profile-racing-crank

Grüße
Basti


----------



## rabee (24. Juli 2012)

suche komplettes hinterrad am besten 9t und cyanblau, ist aber eig egal also die farbe


----------



## danielpudelko (27. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute, 
verkaufe mein WTp Envy(Pro Serie).
500â¬ fÃ¼r ein Komplettrad mit dem Ihr alles machen kÃ¶nnt.

Verkaufe es da ich mit ein Motorrad holen werde.

Bilder erhaltet Ihr auf Anfrage.

Vorab:
Alle Teile noch original/ Farben: Rahmen,Lenker,Gabel Matt Schwarz
Felge vorne, Blau/ Felge hinten Silber (vorher auch blau gewesen)

Alle anderen Teile erhaltet Ihr dazu wie bremsen, pegs etc.

Vorbau ist auch schwarz, originalen (blau) bekommt ihr auch dazu

http://feelbmx.com/bikes/we-the-people-envy-2009 so sah das rad mal aus,
jetzt nur noch cleen, keine Aufkleber am rahmen und das oben genannte.

bitte der einfachkeitshalber, direkt ne Mail an mich:
[email protected]

Super Bike fÃ¼r Einsteiger& allen Pros unter Euch 

Alle weiteren Fragen beantworte ich Euch gerne. 

GruÃ

Daniel.Pudelko


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. August 2012)

Suche Flatland Bike. Gerne gehobene Klasse und leichte bevorzugt !


----------



## cookiedealer (5. August 2012)

Würde immernoch mein Nox Flipper gegen ein bmx tauschen 
Bilder im Album....


----------



## der stimp (5. August 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Suche Flatland Bike. Gerne gehobene Klasse und leichte bevorzugt !



schon im markt bei global-flat geschaut? da ist grad ein khe tantra drin. 
für den markt muss man da regestriert sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wofalbruada (9. August 2012)

Servus Dudes,

Hab noch ein Race Bmx zu verkaufen: UMF Brad Race ProS 2011

Wurde *nur 5-6 Mal aufm Pumptrack* benutzt und ist *in äußerst gutem Zustand! *
Allerdings bin ich mit der Zeit zu groß dafür geworden!  Das Ding ist für eine Größe bis 1,65m geeignet! 
Aber ich hatte echt viel Spaß damit!

Preis: 339.- vhb.

Ein Bild befindet sich im Anhang.. 

Bei Fragen, Angeboten etc. einfach eine PN oder eine E-Mail:

[email protected]

Grüße Wiggal


----------



## D-StreeT (9. August 2012)

Suche einen Rahmen innerhalb folgender Daten: (NICHTS ANDERES!)

- 21" - 21.2" TopTube
- 13.2" - 13.5" ChainStays
- 11.5" - 11.6" BB Höhe
- 75° HeadTube angle
- mindestens 8.5" Standover

Biete TheSet Blackout 21" schwarz zum Tausch.





4 Monate alt - verkaufe auch.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (10. August 2012)

suche günstig nicht zu schweren reifen!
mein mac 2 hat nen riss in der lauffläche-.-


----------



## der stimp (10. August 2012)

Wenn's für hinten sein soll, könnt ich dir nen fast neuen mac1.5 anbieten.


----------



## der stimp (12. August 2012)

ich hab hier immer noch son paar sachen rumfliegen die ein neues zu hause suchen... 

khe mac 1.5 faltfreifen / 20,- 







freecoaster hr / 65,-
(alienation felge auf no-name freecoaster nabe / 36 loch / 10mm achse / 14t ritzel) 







eastern classic lrs / gegen gebot  
(naben sind industriegelagerte eastern classic / 36 loch / 9t / felgen - keine ahnung)
felgen würd ich auch gern gegen was schwarzes oder buntes tauschen!







scott pivotal sattel / 12,-


----------



## alli333i (17. August 2012)

Hi, suche ne günstige (!) Bremse fürs hinterrad. Brauch nichts besonderes sein, soll halt nur brauchbar bremsen. Am besten ein "komplettset" inklu beläge, kabel und rechtem hebel.

Mfg


----------



## der stimp (17. August 2012)

kann dir ne neue rant mit odyssey hebel anbieten. 
schick mir am besten eine pm wenn du interesse hast.


----------



## der stimp (19. August 2012)

Eastern Bikes Birectional Clssic HR Nabe. 
Ist durch drehen der Sperrklinken RHD oder LHD zu fahren. 
9t, 36 Loch, 14mm Hohlachse, 5 Butterweich laufende Lager, und alles ist tippitoppi. 
Neupreis sind 108 und für 55 wechselt sie den besitzer... 







2 Doublewall Felgen, 36 Loch, Titangrau. Keine Seiten oder Höhenschläge.
macht mal ein angebot.


----------



## coaster (31. August 2012)

Verkaufe Khe Astern Freecoasterlaufrad. Neuwertig, kaum gefahren. 14 mm Achse mit der Möglichkeit den Gap mit Inbusschlüssel durch den Peg in der Achse einzustellen. Geht 1a, brauch es aber doch nicht. Felge ist chrom, Nabe und Speichen sind schw. Kein Schlag oder 8er. 36 loch. 85 Euro plus Porto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rapzer (31. August 2012)

Rapzer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> verkaufe mein BMX aus verschiedenen Gründen(z.B. Zeitmangel etc.)
> Habe mir das Bike bei einem Fachhändler zusammengestellt und hatte  Insgesamt einen VKP von ca. 1200. Es wurde höchstens 1-2 mal gefahren.  Der Rahmen und der Rest haben keine Kratzer oder Mängel, d.h das Rad  steht wie neu da. Bei dem Preis schenke ich einen Farblich passenden  Helm von der Marke Kali Protectives dazu. Die Rechnung ist vom  Fachhändler verfügbar.
> ...


  Komplett = 600 
oder wer was brauch dann zerleg ich es


----------



## To-bi-bo (1. September 2012)

Suche Pivotal Sattelkombi in schwarz - günstig!!


----------



## Daniel_D (4. September 2012)

[V] oder [T] S&M Stricker in 21". Der echte mit dem Anker!






Tausche gegen was Stabiles in 20,5 oder 20,75. Mal schauen was ihr so habt!

Verkaufe für 180 Euro. Sammlerwert!


----------



## coaster (6. September 2012)

Habe noch Wäschekorbweise alte Bmx Magazine. Ride UK, Ride Us, Monster Bmx, Bmx Freestyle, Soul, Cream usw....


----------



## coaster (7. September 2012)

Ausserdem noch 1 Paar neue Khe Plastikpegs, weisser Khe Sattel, goldene Diatech Hombre mit hellblauen Vans Bremsklötzen und eine Wtp Mantis Gabel mit angeschweissten Sockeln.


----------



## koxxole (9. September 2012)

Hey Leute,

Verkaufen mein WeThePeople 4SEASONS 2009

Ich bin eigentlich Trialfahrer und habe das BMX nur zum spaß gehabt als Ausgleich. Ich bin seit 2 Jahre nicht mehr damit gefahren und es wurde generell nicht so viel benutzt.




für nur 250  kann es Dir gehören!

bei Interesse einfach an [email protected] schreiben. Danke

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenzon (11. September 2012)

Hallo,
suche _Demolition Momentum_ in 2,2" (hab' mich im Titel des Postings vertippt!)
Falls einer sowas rumliegen hat, weil er gewechselt hat oder so, bitte melden.

Alternativ geht auch ein _Machete_ oder evtl. ein anderer leichter Tanwall,
möglichst 2,2" breit.

Angebote bitte per PN...Danke!


----------



## der stimp (11. September 2012)

to-bi-bo hast schon was gefunden? 
ich hab noch nen paddet premium oder gepolsterten fit bike sattel mit stumpy stütze als pivotal set. 
schick mal ne pm wenn das was für dich ist.


----------



## Blubblz (21. September 2012)

Ich hab noch nen ungefahrenen Odyssey Elementary V3 in schwarz hier. Der war zu hoch für meine Gabel, die ich wohl zu sehr gekürzt hab... Sind ein paar Kratzer drin' vom Einbauversuch. Die sieht man aber nicht, wenn der wirklich mal irgendwo eingebaut sein sollte. 
Bei Interesse PN, Bilder gibt's dann auch.


----------



## boombyx (25. September 2012)

zu verkaufen tip top preis: leaf proper federal
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/m-meine-anzeige.html?adId=77515956


----------



## Miracoolx (3. Oktober 2012)

koxxole schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Verkaufen mein WeThePeople 4SEASONS
> 
> Ist das. BMX noch zu haben? pn


----------



## super8 (3. Oktober 2012)

Verkaufe:

Rahmen: Macneil Ruben 20,75" von 2005, wurde 2010 sandgestrahl und dann mit Klarlack lackiert. An der rechten Sitzstrebe hatte damals die Kette geschliffen, wodurch ein Loch entstand, dass aber mit einem Blech wieder Ã¼berdeckt wurde. Bin den Rahmen mit dem Loch 5Jahre gefahren ohne jegliche Probleme. Preis 15â¬


Vorbau: Macneil schwarz gepulvert Preis 10â¬


Bremshebel: Eclat Lever schwarz rechts 2mal gefahren Preis 5â¬ VB


Pedale: S&M Bikes one o one in schwarz 2mal gefahren mit kratzern. Preis 10â¬


Der Versand betrÃ¤gt je nach Teil 4,10â¬ als PÃ¤ckchen und 6,90â¬ als versichertes Paket.



Bei Fragen einfach ne mail an [email protected]


----------



## rabee (4. Oktober 2012)

suche gabel, bitte mit angebot und details melden


----------



## petersq0n (7. Oktober 2012)

Suche LHD Nabe, farbe ist eigentlich nebensächlich, hauptsache sie läuft noch!
Einfach PM schreiben.


----------



## Deleted 253143 (12. Oktober 2012)

Hi zusammen,
suche ein 24er á la Specialized P.24 AM oder Haro Backtrail.
Einfach PM schreiben.
Danke


----------



## unfallopfer (12. Oktober 2012)

habe ein dirt mehr ausgelegt für street da kurz und wendig  
würde gerne tauschen gegen ein bmx mit 21 oberohr am bestern noch länger 
und hohen lenker bittet mal ein bisschen was an aber kein schrott scheise
für mehr infos einfach an 
[email protected] email


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozenx3 (12. Oktober 2012)

Guten Tag, 
ich suche ein Haufen BMX Teile. 

Liste: 

2 Schläuchen 
2 Mäntel 
evtl. Komplettes Hinterrad 8-9t 
Felgenring 
Griffe 
Pegs 
Pedale 
Kette 
Kettenblatt 23-25t 

Falls jemand gerade welche Verkaufen möchte, einfach mit einer kleinen Preisliste melden.


----------



## der stimp (12. Oktober 2012)

Schau mal in meine bikemarktanzeigen. 
Vielleicht ist da ja was für dich dabei. 
Griffe hab ich auch noch jede Menge am Start.


----------



## Blubblz (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab noch nen Odyssey Elementary V3 in schwarz hier rumliegen. Bin den nie gefahren, weil meine Gabel zu kurz ist. Der hat auf der Innenseite aber ein paar kleine Kratzer von Einbauversuch bei dem mir die Gabelgeschichte aufgefallen is, die sieht man aber nicht wenn der eingebaut ist. Bei Interesse PN, gibt dann Bilder. Karton, Spacer und des Werkzeug, sowie der ganze Rest vom originalem Lieferumfang sind natÃ¼rlich dabei. Die Schraube hat schon ein wenig Ti-Prep von mir spendiert bekommen, die Keile ebenso. Muss also nich mehr gefettet werden oder so, wie die Anleitung euch das sagt.
 60â¬ VHB


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (22. Oktober 2012)

salt lenker in mattschwarz 8 zoll
salt vorbau in eloxalrot

beides zusammen 40 vhb


----------



## Blubblz (22. Oktober 2012)

Hat wer ne schwarze G-Sport Marmoset FT?


----------



## Rockstoff (22. Oktober 2012)

Habe dieses Bike, ein "Conti-BMX", leider null darüber gefunden. 
Meine Fragen: wie alt ist es, wer ist der Hersteller, und ist es denn was wert oder ein Fall für die Tonne? 

BMX ist Neuland für mich, weitere Bilder müssen erst noch geschossen werden


----------



## ASQ (23. Oktober 2012)

Rockstoff schrieb:


> Habe dieses Bike, ein "Conti-BMX", leider null darüber gefunden.
> Meine Fragen: wie alt ist es, wer ist der Hersteller, und ist es denn was wert oder ein Fall für die Tonne?
> 
> BMX ist Neuland für mich, weitere Bilder müssen erst noch geschossen werden


Also der Lenker ist definitv aus dem Mopedhandel,, gabs anfang 80er jahre bei Heingericke oder Detlev louis.
Das Tretlager war in den anfang 80er auch sehr beliebt, war das damals sogenante "Amerikanische tretlager" was aus einer stange besteht.


----------



## Rockstoff (23. Oktober 2012)

Haha, dann kläre ich mal auf: 

Der Lenker ist von Magura, ein so genannter "M" Lenker. 

Das mit dem Tretlager war mir soweit auch bekannt. 

Sonst keine Erkenntnisse?  Preis, Hersteller.....


----------



## *Souly* (24. Oktober 2012)

Moinsen,

ich bin für mein Zeitrad auf der Suche nach einem Rahmen mit Bremssockeln an der Kettenstrebe. Kann auch feste Kabelführungen haben.

Oberrohr um 21".

Farbe ist mir wurscht.

bis 2,3kg.

Ich hoffe jemand hat etwas ab zu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (24. Oktober 2012)

hab einen Mutiny Lucky strike in 21,25" da sind die Bremssockel aber an der Sitzstrebe... Hab das Teil zum Dirt fahren verwendet..


----------



## *Souly* (25. Oktober 2012)

Nope nur Rahmen mit den Bremsaufnahmen an den Kettenstreben, alles andere hab ich im Überfluss.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (25. Oktober 2012)

ich habe über:

rotes dartmoor fetish kettenblatt 25t

roter salt vorbau und schwarzer lenker 8" (zusammen)

kink chromlenker 8" (leicht!!)

bei interesse pn, am besten direkt mit preisvorschlag


----------



## raphael731 (4. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
verkaufe folgende Teile bei eBay:

Felgen: sun 
Nabe vorne: odyssey
Nabe hinten: fly
Reifen: maxxic 
Lenker: eastern 
Gabel: eastern 
Kurbeln: hero 
Kette: KMC
Pedalen: eastern

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321017553668

Viel Spaß beim Bieten!


----------



## raphael731 (5. November 2012)

Hiï¼ verkaufe folgende Titanium Schrauben
 1.Vorbau/Stem Bolts (M8*25 Gewicht:7.3g ; M8*20 5.3g) 4Euro/Stk
 2.Kurbeln/Cranks Bolts Gewicht:13.3g (M12x1) 6Euro/Stk
 3.KettenblÃ¤tter/Sprockets Bolts Gewicht:7.9g (M10x1.5) 4Euro/Stk
 4.Naben & Crank Bolts Gewicht:19.0g (3/8x24tpi) 6Euro/Stk


bei Interesse e-mail [email protected] oder PM
 MfG Raphael


----------



## Blubblz (6. November 2012)

Odyssey Vorbau. Ungefahren und so Sachen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/221150447824?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blubblz (14. November 2012)

Mantel den man verknoten kann. Und so...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wethepeople-...82?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item337dc0b332


----------



## Dirt_Freak23 (14. November 2012)

Servus ich such nach nem günstigen gutem bmx net so ne einsteiger kacke bin 2.5 jahre gefahren hab dann aber 1jahr aufgehört


----------



## King Jens one (17. November 2012)

suche mattschwarzen Flybikes Luna Rahmen 21" Oberrohr, wenns geht gerade Ausfallenden.

Wer was hat und los werden will dann bitte per PM ein Komplettrad wäre auch eine Überlegung wert


----------



## Estoniaclan (18. November 2012)

So leute, hab hier noch paar Parts von meinem BMX. Geht alles schÃ¶n billig raus, weil ich bald umzieh und das Zeug nicht mit nehmen mÃ¶chte.

- Gsport Laufrad, bestehend aus: Gsport Ratchet 9T Driver und Gsport Rollcage Felge 36L. Lager und driver selber sind einwandfrei, nur der Collar, der den Driver auf Position hÃ¤lt, ist nicht mehr der beste. Es funktioniert aber alles noch! Mann kann es also noch ohne weiteres fahren. Und besorgt man sich einen neuen Collar, hat man ein Tip Top Laufrad. *100â¬ inkl. Versand*





- Kink Human Bar 8.75" . Einwandfreier Zustand, fast wie neu. *35â¬ inkl. Versand*





- Primo aneyerlator Kettenblatt 28T. *10 â¬inkl. Versand*





- Shadow Raptor HR Nabe, 9T Driver mit neuen Lagern. LÃ¤uft einwandfrei! *70â¬ Inkl. Versand*





- Komplette Bremse bestehend aus: 34R Clito Brake ( 2 Monate alt mit Rechnung, schrauben gekÃ¼rzt), Odyseey Linear Cable, Odyseey Monolever Trigger Bremshebel. Alles Funktioniert Tip Top. *60 â¬ inkl. Versand*









- Shadow Halflink Chain. Super Zustand. LÃ¤ng passt fÃ¼r ein Rad mit 13,6" Kettenstreben und einer 28/9 Ãbersetzung. *10â¬ inkl. Versand*





- Mutiny Lifted V2 Vorbau. Zustand ist bestens. *30 â¬ inkl. Versand*





Wenn jemand mehrere Parts nimmt, lÃ¤sst sich noch was am Preis machen, da ich ja dann nur einmal Versand zahle.


----------



## Insomnia- (19. November 2012)

Komplettbike steht zum VK!
Als trialer legte ich mir das Rad zum testen zu, habe es einem Freund abgekauft...
Beschreibung fällt evtl etwas mau aus.
Es besteht aus:

KHE Barbedos PRo Rhamen 21"
Salt + Tretlager 2Wochen alt
Salt + Bremse   2 Wochen alt mit Odyssey Bremshebel 2 Wochen alt
Proper Felgenringe Rot
Hinten WTP Supreme Nabe
VOrne  Astral hub
Mäntel WTP und Mac 1
WTP Vorbau eine schraube der Klemmung gerissen, hält auch mit nur einer bombenfest.
Kurbeln weiß ich nicht, glaube aber WTP.
Rahmen und Gabel abgeschliffen (stahlfarben)
Lenker ist irgendwas von KHE Abgeschliffen zur hälfte.

Das Rad ist technisch TOp. Nichts knarzt oder schleift.

Geht für 300 + VErsand übern Tisch.
Bilder per EMail bei interesse


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (22. November 2012)

dartmoor fetish 25t (dreckig,abnutzung nur an befestigungstelle und zähnen,sonst top) 




salt vorbau,standard eben.guter zustand


 

salt lenker,höhe unter 8,5", an den krümmungen kratzer und flugrost,nicht verbogen




eclat sattelcombo,löcher drin (symetrisch gebohrt) guter zustand




macht mir angebote,soll raus!
tauschen würde ich gegen eine sattelcombo mit bezug,nicht zuuuu fett


----------



## HEIZER (24. November 2012)

Odyssey Monolever, nagelneu fÃ¼r 15â¬ + 2,40 Versand





Odyssey Pedale, gebraucht , aber noch sehr guter Zustand

FÃ¼r 6 + 2,40 Versand


----------



## dizzeerascal (25. November 2012)

hallo... bmx ist nicht mein ding, auf umwegen ist mir ein 2008(?) stolen heater in die hände gefallen, das ich gern verkaufen würde. das bike ist wenig gefahren, ziemlich guter zustand, preisvorstellung ohne pedale 380,-, das ist ungefähr der halbe neupreis... im lauf der nächsten woche liefer ich noch originalbilder nach...

mfg, andré

VERKAUFT


----------



## Blubblz (29. November 2012)

Falls wer nen schciken 24" BMX-Cruiser zu viel hat, den er/sie/es günstig abgeben will, dann kanna sich bei mir melden. Ich will schon seit Ewigkeiten sowas, aber hab kein Bock nochma 1500Kröten inne Ecke stehen zu haben, nur um ab und an rumzublödeln und ein Gefährt für den Weg zur Uni zu haben.


----------



## Jonas999 (2. Dezember 2012)

jemand ein race bmx zu verkaufen? budget max. 550


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (10. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## downhiller29 (10. Dezember 2012)

hi ich hÃ¤tte einen crouser von wtp in weiÃ wurde selten gefahren. wÃ¼rde so 320â¬ kosten wennst mehr informationen willst kannst dich ja nochmal melden mfg. alex


----------



## Jonas999 (10. Dezember 2012)

Sorry möchte wenn eins in pro xl


----------



## chem (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich muss einfach noch ein bisschen Werbung machen. Jedes mal hatte ich potentielle Käufer bei denen keine Ahnung was dazwischen kam. Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass keiner Interesse zeigt.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/2115

Der Preis ist fix.


----------



## kee1 (19. Dezember 2012)

Hätte auch ein Bmx von Felt, glaub Heretic Rahmen und Cayne Steuersatz, kenn mich da nicht so aus, würde ich aufjedenfall verkaufen wollen, falls wer Interesse hat gern per Nachricht melden.


----------



## mog.32 (20. Dezember 2012)

Suche:
gebrauchtes BMX rad bis maximal 200
Ich werde das Rad hauptsächlich für Dirtjumps, 4xStrecke, Pumptrack verwenden, also kein Street oder Park.

Antwort bitte per PN


----------



## atzepenga (28. Dezember 2012)

Verkaufe BMX-Lenker&Vorbau:









...habe beide Teile neu gekauft und waren dann kurze Zeit an einem Cruiser(

)verbaut,kein BMX-Einsatz...
Ich hätte gerne für den Lenker 30(NP60)und für den Vorbau 20(NP40)beim Lenker würden 6,90 Versand dazu kommen und beim Vorbau 4,80...

Bei Interess bitte PN

VG Simon


----------



## RolfH (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
habe einen schönen GT Power Series 06 Cruiser zu verkaufen. Wurde sehr selten benutzt - Zustand fast neuwertig. Verkauf ohne Pedale - Preis VB 300,- .


----------



## thomasg2466 (5. Januar 2013)

Verkaufe:

Profile cranks, 175mm, mit spindle

60,-





mehr bilder bei mir im for sale ordner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (6. Januar 2013)

und mal wieder ein paar Parts die bei mir so langsam verstauben und ein neues Zuhause suchen (stell ich heut Abend auch in den Bikemarkt, mit Bildern und besserer Beschreibung) 

--> Sputnic Skyline Lenker / 9" in schwarz, 2 Lackmacken und das wars 

--> Fit Bike D.L.D. Vorbau in schwarz 

--> LRS in schwarz  
HR: Primo 7 Felge mit Munity Doublebutted Speichen auf Profile Nabe (LHD 10t) 
VR: Primo 7 Felge mit Vocale Speichen auf Eastern Classic Nabe

--> jede Menge Faltreifen: 2x Fit F.A.F. Redwall, Revenge Pinner, Shadow Undertaker, Flybikes Ruben, KHE Mac 2 


Wer was davon brauchen kann, meldet sich mit Gebot und ab geht die Luzie...


----------



## hakenschlag (6. Januar 2013)

Hi 
Ich suche eine oldschool hinterradnabe. Vieleicht kann mir mir ja hier jemand helfen.
hinterradnabe, mit 32 loch niederflansch und schraubkranz aufnahmen, natürlich in 110 cm einbaubreite.
Und eine alte LEICHTE racegabel in 1 zoll. farbe ist wurscht zusatnd optisch auch nur grade sollte sie sein. 
danke


----------



## Blubblz (7. Januar 2013)

Falls wer ne GSPORT Ratchet haben will, dann solla sich doch bitte melden. Is schwarz 36h und 9t. inkl. Grindguard 125â¬Vhb.


----------



## Spookeman (17. Januar 2013)

WTP Zodiak -Custom
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/102999-wethepeople-wtp-zodiac-2010-custom


----------



## konsti-d (20. Januar 2013)

Suche nichts mehr.


----------



## bsmarco (21. Januar 2013)

Suche für mein GT vertico welches ich wieder aufbaue originale Laufräder oder Ähnliche eben...können gebraucht sein,bitte PN an mich falss jemand hat,oder halt nen GT dyno rahmen noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (27. Januar 2013)

Biete: *Twenty Machine 20,6*

-Zustand gebraucht, gegrindet, Funktion einwandfrei


-dunkelgrauer Lack; original, kein wirklich guter Zustand mehr

-Grindspuren; leichte Dellen an CS (Bild)

-Daten: (Quelle: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_nROz26yH_.../twenty+machine+pro+model+jerome+gauthier.jpg )

TT 20,6
CS 13,5-13,7
lenkw. 75Â°
sitzw. 71Â°
BB 11,6
2,2kg
Spanish-BB (in 19mm verbaut)

-Bremshardware da


Aufbaubeispiel:
http://teilewaage.de/forum2/attachment.php?attachmentid=7362&d=1279233655


*Neupreis war Ã¼ber 300â¬*

Jetzt: *100vhb plus Versand
oder Tausch gegen was Gleichwertiges mit 21" TT*


----------



## xandermann (27. Januar 2013)

Verkaufe meine gebrauchte

*Odyssey Classic Race Fork*
matt-schwarz lackiert 
Schaftlänge 145mm
inkl. Topbolt

Gabel ist nicht verbogen und hat keine Dellen. Wurde nie mit Pegs gefahren (Ausfallenden sind also auch noch top).

Bei Interesse melden, ich kann Euch Bilder in besserer Qualität schicken.
Über den Preis wird man sich dann schon einig.


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Januar 2013)

Grade in der Restekiste gefunden:

Demolition Pegs: 12

Hoffmanbikes Skid  Mark Reifen 99% Profil: 10

Schwalbe AV7 Schlauch neu: 6

inkl. Versand

http://s14.directupload.net/images/130131/k4sdwtwr.jpg


----------



## huhue (31. Januar 2013)

Hat irgendwer noch ein Päärchen Forkstanders rumzuliegen?
Vorzugsweise Dyno (mit der Bunten Gummierung) oder Odyssey, jeweils in Blau Grün oder Schwarz (silber geht bei den Odysseys auch)?

Würde mir sehr weiterhelfen...

Ciao
Daniel


----------



## Korbiniandirt (13. Februar 2013)

Suche animal cush sattel


----------



## Oscar1 (22. Februar 2013)

Suche: *16'' Kunststoff VR*


----------



## Prunni (24. Februar 2013)

Laufrad vorn: 200 VHB
Nabe: Profile
Studs: Titan
Felge: Odyssey 7ka
Speichen: Dt-swiss
Reifen: Khe Mac 2 faltversion

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3176/teu7ybuo_jpg.htm


----------



## coaster (24. Februar 2013)

Suche billige alte Rahmen. Gerne auch mit V Sockeln. Zustand egal. Hauptsache Billig. Das gleiche auch für Hinterräder.


----------



## Stirni (25. Februar 2013)

wie alt ? 
eastern ace of spades rahmen in schwarz fÃ¼r 50â¬ hÃ¤tte ich anzubieten.


----------



## der stimp (25. Februar 2013)

ich hab mal wieder meine Bikemarkt Anzeigen auf Vordermann gebracht. 

Viele Faltreifen, Fit Bike D.L.D. Vorbau, Mankind Justice Kurbeln und und und... 

Also einfach mal reinschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _coco_ (28. Februar 2013)

DK Chris Doyle Signature


----------



## RISE (1. März 2013)

Offtopic, aber du hast ein sehr sehr geiles Rad.


----------



## _coco_ (1. März 2013)

Dank dir!
Es liegt mir auch am Herzen, aber was bringt ein noch so schönes Rad, wenn man es nicht bewegt :/


----------



## der stimp (3. März 2013)

ich hab noch ne profile mini hr nabe mit 10t / lhd / schwarz am start. 
war 1,5 saison(s) am bike. bei interesse einfach pm


----------



## Blubblz (3. März 2013)

Hat wer ne KHE-Freecoasterachse rumfliegen, an der man das Gap von außen einstellen kann? Ich find die nicht mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## DennniG (7. März 2013)

Bis auf den Rahmen ist alles in einem ordentlichem Zustand. Gerne mache ich detail Bilder rein.

Rahmen: KHE Millitant Steath Pro, ist an manchen Stellen gerissen, geht gegen das beste Gebot bei Interesse raus NP 429â¬

Gabel: KGB Space 1 Brakeless (auf dem Bild ist eine andere Verbaut, ein Bild reiche ich nach) 40â¬

Lenker: Deep 40â¬

Pegs vorne: Khe Alchemy 10â¬

Pegs hinten: Suelo 10â¬

Vorbau: Flybikes Potenica 35â¬

Kurbel: Odessey Path Widow 35â¬

Kettenblatt: Profile 25T 25â¬

Steuersatz: Flybikes 15â¬

Sattel+Stange: Mankind Alive 35â¬

LaufrÃ¤der: Vr: Proper Bikes Hr: Proper Felge, KHE Speichen, KHE Geisha Freecoaster 160â¬

Pedale: Odessey 7â¬

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_20121227_2007552ubxh.jpg

Versand zahlt ihr.

gz Dennis


----------



## Blubblz (12. März 2013)

Ich hab hier ein paar Driver für die KHE Reverse/Geisha. 
9t, LHD, unbenutzt und original verpackt. 
Bei Interesse bitte PN mit Preisvorschlag.


----------



## OEMcomputer (13. März 2013)

Suche:
Shimano DX Hinterradnabe 36Loch


----------



## TommyTourette (14. März 2013)

SUCHE :

MIFA BMX aus der ddr im orginalzustand mit allen polstern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (20. März 2013)

Verkaufe Flatland Bike . viele Neuteile. KGB Psyconexion Rahmen ( Neuwertig, Top Lack), Mantis Gabel, neue Chrom Rythno Lite Felgen, Khe Geisha Freecoaster, weisser Sattel, 9 Zoll Khe Adam Kuhn Lenker und so weiter. Bilder kommen noch. 450 Euro


----------



## HorstSt (22. März 2013)

Verkaufe Subrosa Unipivot Sattel mit Stütze. Neuwertig bis auf etwas Schmutz von  der Testfahrt und Kratzer an der Stütze vom Sattelrohr.



Preisvorschlag: 20 EUR bei Abholung in Siegburg, sonst zzgl. 5 EUR Versand


----------



## der stimp (28. März 2013)

so, mal wieder ein Teilekiste Verkaufs Update... 

-  Revenge Pinner 1.95 / Falt --> 10  






- Shadow Undertaker 1.95 / Falt --> 10






- Flybikes Ruben 2.0 / Falt --> 9 






Fit Bike F.A.F Kevlar 2.25 / Falt --> 25 (2x am Start)






Mankind Justice Kurbel 19mm / 175mm (nur abrieb von den den Schuhen) --> 69






Fit Bike Co D.L.D Vorbau --> 40 






Odyssey Flatware CS 2 / Flatland Street Gabel / 23mm Vorlauf (3 Wochen im Einsatz gewesen) --> 65 






Profile Mini HR Nabe / 10T / Female (1,5 Saisons im Einsatz gewewesen) 
Original Bilder folgen. Geht nur gegen Gebot weg... Ich kann auch gern noch nen Satz Munity Doublebutted Speichen dazu geben.






Bei allen Parts gilt - Wenn Fragen sind, dann fragt. 
Die Preise sind angesichts vom Neukurs auch ok. Genaue Beschreibungen und oder Bilder gibts natürlich auch. 
Versand ist kein Problem


----------



## To-bi-bo (1. April 2013)

Verkaufe Fly Uno Sattel / Sattelstützenkombi in black/black. Komplett neu, in leicht beschädigter OVP. Brauche eine Sattelstütze mit 27,2 und nicht so eine dünne..
(Bilder: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=70601)

Bei mir für 19 inkl. Versandkosten

Alternativ tausche ich auch gegen eine schwarze Pivotal Sattelstütze in 27,2.


----------



## thomasg2466 (5. April 2013)

Verkaufe Velo Sattel
- 9,-





Gruß


----------



## coaster (9. April 2013)

Verkaufe Kgb Psyconexion 18,6 TT Flatlandbike mit neuwertigem Rahmen und vielen neuen Teilen. 399 Euro. Notverkauf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozenx3 (13. April 2013)

Suche
1nen Hohen Lenker, am besten incl. Vorbau.
1ne Hintere Nabe am besten LHD 9t fÃ¼r hÃ¶chstens 70â¬.


----------



## der stimp (13. April 2013)

nen fit bike d.l.d vorbau kann ich dir aunbieten. schau mal in meine bikemarktanzeigen rein. der sputnic 9" lenker ist schon weg.


----------



## R.C. (14. April 2013)

Verkaufe Drahtreifensatz, Salt Pitch Mid 2.3 und Salt Pitch Flow 2.2, Tanwall/Skinwall. Siehe meine Bikemarkt-Anzeige.


----------



## fideL (18. April 2013)

verkaufe mein wenig befahrenes Komplettrad Pilgrim Pioneer aus Zeitgründen... 

Habs mir vor nem Monat geholt, montiert und bin vielleicht 5 mal dazu gekommen das ganze zu fahren. Sehr schade aber so ists. 

Biete das Schmuckstück nun für *240 * an  

Am liebsten Selbstabholer, wohne in Mönchengladbach.
Versand zahlt der Käufer.






*Kurze Partübersicht:*

Frame - 10" Cr-Mo Head, Down, Top and Seat Tubes with 20.8" Top Tube, Built-in Seat Clamp, Internal Headset, Sealed MID Bottom Bracket and Removeable Gyro Clamps
Fork - Full Cr-Mo Bladed with 2 Piece Cr-Mo Steerer
Drive System - Pilgrim 6061-T6 CNC 25 Tooth Sprocket with Cr-Mo Tubular 3 Piece 175mm Cranks, 19mm Axle, 8 Spline Spindle, Sealed MID Bottom Bracket and a KMC Z410 Chain
Wheels - Alienation Black Sheep Double Wall Front and Rear with Joytech Sealed 10mm Alloy 36 Hole Front Hub, Joytech Sealed 14mm 9 Tooth Cassette 36 Hole Rear Hub, Steel Spokes and Kenda Tyres
Brakes - Tektro Rear U-Brake with Rush Die Cast Lever and Standard 2 Piece Cable
Handlebar - Full Cr-Mo 8" Rise, 28.5" Wide
Stem - Alloy Frontload Slim Stem
Headset - FSA Impact Style Headset
Saddle - Pilgrim Pivotal Kevlar Padded Saddle
Features - Colony Pedals, Built-in Seat Clamp, Colony Grips, Pilgrim Pivotal Seat Pin
Colour - Gloss Green Frame and Fork


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. April 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Verkaufe Fly Uno Sattel / Sattelstützenkombi in black/black. Komplett neu, in leicht beschädigter OVP. Brauche eine Sattelstütze mit 27,2 und nicht so eine dünne..
> (Bilder: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=70601)
> 
> Bei mir für 19 inkl. Versandkosten
> ...




Jetzt für 17 ink. Versand


----------



## der stimp (22. April 2013)

# SUCHE # 

Lenker 9" und möglichst ungekürzt. in schwarz bevorzugt


----------



## derFisch (24. April 2013)

Weil ich seit geraumer Zeit gar nicht mehr fahre, verkaufe ich mein Rad und was sonst noch hier rumliegt:

Rahmen: Sunday Ian Schwartz 20.5" - 110â¬
Kurbel: Flybikes 2.5 - 65â¬
Kurbel: Primo Powerbite - 25â¬
Pedale: Odyssey Twisted - 5â¬
HR: G-Sport Rollcage, G-Sport Ratchet 9t, G-Sport Ratchet Guard - 130â¬
VR: G-Sport Rollcage, G-Sport Marmoset, 2 G.L.A.N.D. - 80â¬
Lenker1: WTP Helium Magnum 8.2" - 25â¬
Lenker2: WTP Helium 7.9" (oder Ã¤hnliche HÃ¶he; bin mir nicht ganz sicher) - 15â¬
Vorbau: Coalition Povah V2 - 25â¬
Kettenblatt: WTP Surpreme 25t - 20â¬
Kette: Shadow Interlock 2 - 10â¬
Pegs: 2 Odyssey J-peg lighter, Animal, G-sport Pleg - 20â¬
Reifen: Odyssey Aaron Ross 2.35" - 20â¬
Schoner: Fuse Knie, sowie Schienenbein (alt); - zusammen 15â¬
Schoner: Fuse Knie (neuer) - 15â¬

Alle Teile sind in gutem Zustand, manche in sehr gutem. Meldet euch bei Interesse, dann gibts Detailbilder und -infos.

Alle Preise sind verhandelbar. Wenn ihr bessere VorschlÃ¤ge habt, meldet euch, vielleicht habt ihr ja recht.

Noch ein Foto vom Rad, allerdings ohne die neuen LaufrÃ¤der usw. findet ihr hier:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rmbwv9sd77dhxtf/DSC_3039.jpg


----------



## der stimp (24. April 2013)

hast die die flatland gabel noch? ist das ne autumn oder ist der schaft schäpp.
ist die power bite mit achse? magst mal bilder machen.


----------



## derFisch (25. April 2013)

Du hast Post, Stimp.


----------



## Daniel_D (29. April 2013)

Warst du es nicht, der unter anderem in Aachen diesen großartigen Spot gebaut hat? Wieso keine Lust mehr zu fahren?

Irgendwie sterben die kleinen Helden des Sports immer mehr aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (5. Mai 2013)

Joo, dabei hab ich mitgewirkt. Leider wurde der nach und nach zerstört. Jetzt stehen da nur noch die Betonrampen, der Rest wurde abgefackelt oder geklaut.

Irgendwie bin ich immer weniger gefahren und zuletzt ein Jahr gar nicht mehr. Ich könnte viel dazu erzählen, was mich letztendlich dazu bewogen hat, aber der Hauptgrund ist wohl, dass mir das Fahren nicht mehr die gewohnte Erfüllung gegeben hat. Jetzt hab ich entschieden, dass es Zeit ist endgültig weiterzuziehen.


Ontopic:
Rahmen, der kleine Lenker und das Kettenblatt sind noch zu haben.


----------



## chem (12. Mai 2013)

Ich möchte noch einmal auf mein BMX hinweisen, vielleicht findet sich ja mittlerweile ein Käufer:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/2115-we-the-people-wtp-scorpio-21-preisupdate


----------



## borowka (13. Mai 2013)

hi,
der kona rahmen ist der hammer wo bekomm ich sowas,bzw wie heißt der rahmen?
lg
marc


----------



## der stimp (13. Mai 2013)

welchen kona rahmen meinst du?


----------



## borowka (14. Mai 2013)

der kona a`ha


----------



## der stimp (14. Mai 2013)

ah, ok... 

das ding schimpft sich "kona humu nuku a pua" und wurde mal in anlehnung an die klunker bikes gebaut. 
klunkerz waren quasi der anfang des downhill sports als gerry fisher, tom ritchey, otis guy, t.j. scott und weiß der geier wer da noch mit bei war, die berge mit solchen verstärkten schwinn cruisern die berge runter gepflüt waren. 

das kona humu nuku a pua gibts aber schon lang nicht mehr regulär zu kaufen. 
kannst, wenn dich das interessiert, mal das klunker bike von transition unt die lupe nehmen.


----------



## tatau77 (15. Mai 2013)

Guten Tag, ich weiß nicht so recht ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich versuch es mal.
Ich suche einen Oldschool BMX Cruiser in 26", am liebsten Mongoose Kos Kruiser (bitte nicht auf die Neuauflage hinweisen, ist mir bekannt) oder gerne was von Torker, ist warscheinlich aussichtslos aber trotzdem Vielen Dank
Gruß Boris


----------



## borowka (15. Mai 2013)

super,vielen dank


----------



## der stimp (15. Mai 2013)

boris, hast du dir schon mal von se bikes das primetime angeschaut? 
oldschool wäre auch der bmix von sunn ganz kuhl. schau mal in mein bilderalbum, da ist mein alter drin. 
das tarn war aber extra pulverbechichtet. normal wurde der in rot, blau und ich glaub chrom ausgeliefert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpottcruiser (19. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute.
Verkaufe mein 24" BMX Cruiser von Bulls.
Das BMX ist in gutem gebrauchten Zustand. Am Rahmen sind kleine Kratzer  und die Griffenden sind abgewetzt, sonst alles in gutem Zustand. 
Bilder in meinem Album. Preis VB 125,-   gekauft vor ca. 3 Jahren zu 400 Euro. Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich

Außerdem ein altes BMX das ich vor Jahren einem Kumpel abgekauft hatte, Alter schätze ich auf 80er Jahre oder frühe 90er . Bilder auch in meinem Album.
Preisvorstellungen bitte per PN an mich

Danke fürs Reinschauen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß


----------



## |Funmaster| (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo liebe Leute,
da ich auf ein 28t Kettenblatt umgestiegen bin, muss mein Profile Spline Drive 25T nun gehen.

Es hat nur wenige Gebrauchsspuren und läuft rund. Die Zähne sehen noch super aus und die Kette wurde jährlich gewechselt.
Preis: 40  inkl. Versand.






Außerdem verkaufe ich meine silberne Shadow Interlock v2 Kette. Die Kette war ca. 7 Monate im Einsatz und ist nie gerissen.
Preis: 15 inkl Versand.





Meldet euch bitte NUR PER PN


----------



## veraono (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo, suche* Felgen, 20" Zoll, und 20-Loch* 2 Stück, wenn jemand etwas dergleichen hat (gerne auch shop-Link etc.) wärs klasse, gerne auch in schwarz. 
Bitte per PN, vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## _coco_ (5. Juni 2013)

_coco_ schrieb:


> DK Chris Doyle Signature



Noch zu haben.

350 


----------



## dirtrider90 (11. Juni 2013)

Tach jungs!

Würde gerne mein quasi neues Amity Zenta 2013 in 21" anbieten, da ich es neben meinem downhill und dirtbike überhaupt nicht fahre. 
habe es einmal im skatepark und zweimal auf kleinen dirts ausgefahren. 
fährt sich sehr schön, nur habe ich nicht die motivation, wieder mit dem sport richtig anzufangen, werde wohl zu alt für das rumgetrickse 
Wie viel das rad bewegt wurde, zeigt das bild vom reifen, wo nicht mal die häärchen und fugen vom pressen verschlissen sind.

kurze info:
FULL cromo, das ganze rad! garantiekarte und rechnung liegen natürlich bei.
Zenta AFTERMARKET-Rahmen - 21" TT, 13,75 CS, 75° HT, 71° ST, abnehmbare gyro tabs und bremsaufnahmen (wird alles beigelegt, hab die bremsen direkt abgebaut), 
ebenso gibt es nagelneue DUO plastikpedale dabei, die premiums auf dem bild wandern wieder auf mein hardtail.
Double Wall Felgen, SB gelagert überall, außer die VR-Nabe, läuft aber 1a.
sehr griffige DUO Stunner 2,2" reifen,
8,6"x29" Lenker, Cnc-frontloader, alles sehr angenehm zu bewegen.
25/9 übersetzung, pivotal mit schönem mid-seat usw. das übliche qualitative komplettrad-zeugs eben 

noch ein paar bilder von eben:




http://abload.de/img/img_93696vuwo.jpg
http://abload.de/img/img_93712uupt.jpg
http://abload.de/img/img_9362wlup8.jpg
http://abload.de/img/img_9361t8ufa.jpg
http://abload.de/img/img_9360qiuhf.jpg
http://abload.de/img/img_93635wucc.jpg

Das ganze kann für 299euro FESTPREIS abgeholt werden in Dortmund oder gegen ne kiste bier im ruhrgebiet vorbei gebracht werden. 
Versand ist möglich, dann möchte ich aber 315euro haben. Ich denke, der Preis ist echt fair  

lg,
pascal


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Juni 2013)

Suche Flatland BMX. Gerne erstmal alles Anbieten

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flink (16. Juni 2013)

Habe noch eine Titanachse rumliegen! Neuwertig! Bei Interesse bitte melden =) 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/186587-fsa-titanachse-splinedrive-48t

Und ein Profile Imperial Kettenblatt 24t.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/186649-profile-imperial-kettenblatt-24t


----------



## Lukas2046 (19. Juni 2013)

2Danger BMX

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...bmx-zu-verkaufen/125465890-217-1349?ref=myads

Übern Preis können wir noch reden


----------



## der stimp (19. Juni 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Jetzt für 17 ink. Versand



steht das angebot noch mit der combo für 17 incl. porto, dann mag ich die gern haben.


----------



## LLcoolfreak (24. Juni 2013)

*Suche BMX 1" Schaftvorbau und Lenker in Chrom*, sollte kultig aber neuwertig sein, wer was passendes aus den `80 oder ´90ern rumliegen hat möge sich bitte melden. Bitte keinen kaputten oder verzogenen Schrott anbieten, danke.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (29. Juni 2013)

verkaufe mein komplettes rad als paket oder in teilen!

vr: ns bikes/khe bigv/khe mac 2 street falt
hr: colony clone lhd/ alexrims/khe mac2 street draht
gabel: countrybikes
vorbau: colony official
lenker: shadow vultus 9.5
rahmen: mk justice 21" schwarz (inkl. steuersatz(salt),tretlager und khe halflink sowie bremsenkit
bremse: eclat mit odyssey monolever

tausche gegen 24" lrs (20mm+135/9), federgabel (20mm, 1 1/8") und evtl andere teile die man so an ein 24er streetrad schrauben könnte

kontakt per pn


----------



## Lukas2046 (1. Juli 2013)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...bmx-zu-verkaufen/128095017-217-1349?ref=myads

Neuer Preis


----------



## Blubblz (1. Juli 2013)

Mach mal den Lenker parallel zur Gabel, das Schloss ab und die Pegs auf nur eine Seite. Dann siehts wenigstens aus wie'n BMX, vielleicht kauft das dann jemand.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (1. Juli 2013)

wer mehr/alles nimmt kriegt nen guten preis!








mankind justice 21" mit innenlger und neuer khe halflink--120 euro
mit steuersatz (salt,perfekter zustand) 130,-









hinterrad:
-colony clone,female,LHD ,9t
-alexrims felge(weiss nicht genau welche) mit bremsflanke
-mac2 street draht,fast neu

sehr leicht!! sehr guter zustand,läuft schnurgerade und nabe schnurrt wien ganzer bienenstock.

160 inkl. versand








colony official stem
bisschen flugrost,sonst wie neu
40,-

alle preise vhb


----------



## Tempelton (5. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute, ich biete mein treues BMX zum verkauf an: 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...l-profi-fahrrad/127176109-217-6280?ref=search

Ist nicht ohne Grund VB, einfach melden


----------



## FeBo (5. Juli 2013)

Hi,
mein BMX in Top Zustand steht zum Verkauf! Weitere Bilder gibts natÃ¼rlich auf Anfrage. Preis is Verhandlungssache.
Schlagt zu! Die Teile sind nur vom Feinsten und wenig gefahren. 

Rahmen:	Fit Bike Chase Hawk 21â black			NP: 350
Gabel: 	Hoffman Bikes raw				NP: 80
Kurbel: 	Wethepeople Royal Crank black		NP: 150
Naben: 	Shadow Raptor 9t LHD red inkl Hubguard	NP: 160 + 20
	  	Shadow Raptor red				NP: 75
Felgen: 	Demolition Zero black				NP: 80
	  	Odyssey Hazard Lite black			NP: 70
Vorbau: 	Shadow Conspiracy Front-Load red		NP: 60
Lenker: 	Superstar Sweet Sweep black			NP: 65
Kettenblatt:Superstar 28t black			        NP: 50
Sattel: 	 Pivotal black					NP: 30
Sattelstange: Pivotal black					NP: 20
Pedale:	Odyssey Twisted PC				NP: 15
Reifen:	KHE Mac Dirt 2,25 Fitbike 1,95		NP: 30 + 25	
Kette: 		KHE Bikes Halflink				NP: 40	
Tretlager:	        unbekannt
Steuerlager:	unbekannt
Pegs: 		unbekannt

									 Neupreis Komplett ca 1400 Euro


PREIS: 800 VHB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxmlr (8. Juli 2013)

Verkaufe mein WTP BMX! Super Zustand und Top PREIS!! 


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10755544#post10755544


----------



## Ikonoklast (11. Juli 2013)

Rahmen Terrible One Ruben 21,15, rechte Kettenstrebe leicht angegrindet. ansonsten steht er super top da200â¬
Gabel: WTP Scorpio, war TÃ¼rkis ist schwarz angesprÃ¼ht, aber sehr neuwertig: 90â¬
Steuersatz: Bsd silber: 15â¬
Lenker: Terrible One 885, wenige Gebrauchsspuren: 50â¬, mit fast neuen Duo Martinezgriffen 55â¬.
SattelstÃ¼tze: Animal: 20â¬
Sattel: Aitken Pivotal: 20â¬
Flybikes Ruben Campillera Reifen, 2,25" 20â¬
Odsy Path Plyte: 20â¬
Vorderrad aus Profile Mini in schwarz, Ti Studs, Dt Comp, Odsy 7KA, kaum Gebrauchsspuren 100% gerade 150â¬
Hinterrad aus Profile Mini in Aqua mit leichten gebrauchsspuren rechts, weil mal nen Hubguard drauf war (allerdings ungegrindet), Ti Studs, FOM, Primo Vs, 98% gerade, Felge hat nen  schwach sichtbaren Bremsstreifen, fÃ¤llt kaum auf: 200â¬




BDE_7314 von dirtjumpbastian auf Flickr




BDE_7422 von dirtjumpbastian auf Flickr


----------



## ChristophK (15. Juli 2013)

Der Keller ist etwas übervoll und daher kommt nun das eine, oder andere unter den Hammer.

Eastern Alu Kurbel. baugleich zur Twenty Reverse Crank und ähnlich zu Primo Powerbite. 175mm. GEBRAUCHT
>>45<<

KingKong Fit Helm Gr.S NEU
>>25<<

Versand 5,90 versichert bei Hermes, oder nach Absprache/Wunsch.


----------



## Blubblz (17. Juli 2013)

Soooo... hab hier noch nen Tioga Powerblock S-Spec in 2,1". Wiegt schlappe 320g das Stück. Ziemlich gut erhalten, eigentlich fast neu. 15 Möppen, wenn den wer mag.

http://abload.de/img/img_3581y9kk2.jpg
http://abload.de/img/img_3582q9jr2.jpg
http://abload.de/img/img_3584k4k80.jpg


----------



## Omegar (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
verkaufe eine FIT Shiv Gabel. Sieht sehr gut aus und hat nur minimale Gebrauchsspuren. Die Gabel wiegt 830g (selbst nachgewogen), hat einen Vorlauf von 30mm und ist chrom... Schaut euch die Bilder an! 60â¬ inklusive Versand als DHL Paket.


 

 
Zwei weitere Bilder findet ihr in meinm Album "Verkauf" (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/61403)

VERKAUFT!


----------



## Deleted 91771 (2. August 2013)

Ich suche ein Titus Flatliner, gerne komplett. Grüße Micha


----------



## DexDrive (5. August 2013)

Verkaufe/ tausche ein KHE Triple Threat Pro 2009 BMX in guten Zustand Orginalpreis war damals 1199â¬.
Wurde nie wirklich bewegt auÃer bei einer Testfahrt auf der StraÃe.
Ist leider in der Garage ein mal umgefallen deshalb sind 2 Kratzer dran.
Vorderradbremse und 2 Pegs gibts in ovp. mit dazu.

Preis einfach ein Angebot machen.
Tauschen wÃ¼rde ich gern gegen ein Dirtbike welches zum Dirtjumpen geeignet ist.


FÃ¼r mehr Infos einfach anschreiben.


----------



## assbad (7. August 2013)

Rahmen: Mutiny The Animist 21,5"
Gabel: Eclat Stream 
Vorbau: Eclat Sean Burns 
Lenker: Hoffman Bikes, 29,6" breit und 9" hoch 
Giffe: ODI Longneck XL
Bremse: Salt plus ECHO 
Bremshebel: Eclat
Rotor: Salt plus GEO 
Bremskabel: Salt plus 
Laufrad vorn: Odyssey Hazard Lite, Odyssey Vandero Nabe 
Laufrad hinten: Profile Mini mit 9 er Titan driver und Odyssey 
                                Odyssey SevenK Felge
Kurbel: Eclat Tiba 170mm
Kettenblatt: Mankind 30 Zähne 
Kette: Salt 
Pedale: Eclat Surge Alu 
Reifen: KHE MAC Dirt /Odyssey Aaron Ross
Sattel: Total Bmx Combo/ Animal Nigel Seat mit Animal Post 

Preis 900 VHB 
Bei interresse einfach melden. Bilder gibt's per Whatsapp oder Mali


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (11. August 2013)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> wer mehr/alles nimmt kriegt nen guten preis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










25 VHB




20VHB







25VHB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (12. August 2013)

300â¬ und es gehÃ¶rt euch: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/2115-we-the-people-wtp-scorpio-21-preisupdate


----------



## R.C. (31. August 2013)

Habe einen Satz neuer Faltreifen zu verkaufen:
Neue Fly Ruben Ligera 2.25" und 2.15", Falt in Tanwall/Skinwall, 65 EUR inkl. Versand nach Deutschland, 60 EUR inkl. Versand innerhalb Oesterreichs.


----------



## iMpuLz (8. September 2013)

HÃ¤tte ein gebrauchtes WeThePeople Envy von 2011 fÃ¼r 650 â¬ abzugeben. Zustand ist fast wie neu (bin nur ein paar Mal gefahren bevor ich mir eine Knieverletzung zugezogen habe und nicht mehr fahren konnte, seitdem hat es nur im Keller gestanden).

Hier mal Infos:

OberrohrlÃ¤nge ist 21.25.

Hier die Daten:

- Rahmen: 4130 Sanko CrMo, 13.22" CS, HA 75ÃÂ°, gehÃÂ¤rtete Ausfallenden

- Gabel: wtp Envy 4130 CrMo, CnC Schaft, Magma gehÃÂ¤rtet

- Vorbau: wtp Supreme

- Lenker: wtp Envy 4130 CrMo, 8.25", Magma gehÃÂ¤rtet

- Steuersatz: SaltPLUS Internal Headset SB

- Griffe: wethepeople OD Mike Brennan

- Kurbel: Eclat Tibia 3teil, 4130 CrMo (RHD & LHD tauglich)

- Lager: SaltPlus Midsize SB (sealed press)

- Pedalen: Eclat Escher PC

- Kettenblatt: Eclat 7075 CnC Alu 25T

- Freilauf: 9T Polymer Driver (RHD und LHD)

- Kette: SaltPLUS Halflink 1/8"

- Felgen: Eclat Bondi DoubleWall convex vorne, Eclat Bondi Doublewall straight hinten, 36H

- Naben: Eclat SB Bolt vorne, Eclat Bolt (L&R side) Polymer Cassette hinten, 36H

- Reifen: wethepeople Feelin 2.25 vorne und wethepeople Feelin 2.1 hinten

- Sattel: Eclat Gonzo Pivotal

- SattelstÃ¤tze: Integriert

- Sattelklemme: Integriert

- Bremse hinten: Eclat Unit

- Bremshebel: Eclat Swift

- Extras: Schraubbare Bremssockel und Gyro-Tabs

- 10.8 kg


Fotos gibts auf Anfrage per PN.


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (10. September 2013)

verkauft


----------



## hippes (11. September 2013)

Hat zufällig jemand noch ein paar Pegs übrig?


----------



## Pfleg dein Bike (13. September 2013)

Biete mein Khe Triple Threat Pro zum Kauf an:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...eupreis-ca-900-/138799373-217-5324?ref=search

Preis auf VHB!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (15. September 2013)

Mein FIT S3 

VHB

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...bmx-21-raw-handmade-in-usa/143538529-217-7015


----------



## hippes (17. September 2013)

Pfleg dein Bike schrieb:


> Biete mein Khe Triple Threat Pro zum Kauf an:
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...eupreis-ca-900-/138799373-217-5324?ref=search
> 
> Preis auf VHB!



Kultteil!


----------



## haihoo (18. September 2013)

Hai Gemeinde,
wer hat noch ein paar bremsen zuviel rumliegen? --> könnt welche brauchen: 
- hinten u-brake, - vorne seitenzug, oder halt nur hinten......
am besten komplett mit zügen, - weiss oder schwarz in gutem zustand?

-> wohne in Ffm

Gruß & Danke im Voraus h.


----------



## chem (20. September 2013)

295â¬ und es gehÃ¶rt euch!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/2115-we-the-people-wtp-scorpio-21-preisupdate


----------



## Fabus (24. September 2013)

Suche nen schönes altes BMX aus den 80er/90er. (GT, Haro, Hutch, Mongoose...) Sollte schon fahrbereit sein, muss aber nicht aussehen wie geleckt.

mfg


----------



## detenduro (29. September 2013)

Noch jemand auf der Suche nach 'nem Flatlander? 
Nun hat sich mein Sohnemann doch entschieden, das Teil schweren Herzens abzugeben. War schon mal gepostet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8987510&postcount=2562

Bei Interesse PM an mich, da Sohnemanns Konto nicht mehr besteht


----------



## der stimp (29. September 2013)

welche naben und felgen sind denn verbaut und welche bremse/hebel sind dran?
sind die 9kg geschätzt oder haben die bestand? 
was habt ihr euch preislich vorgestellt?


----------



## detenduro (30. September 2013)

hier die aktualisierte Anzeige mit neuen Bildern, die auch einige deiner Fragen beantworten:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/241775-khe-flatland-khe-tantra

Gewicht ca. 10kg (frisch nachgewogen) 9kg zeigt die Waage an, wenn nur das Bike draufsteht, daher etwas ungenau
Naben VR Sputnik, HR Taska Freecoaster
Felgen sind die von KHE original mitgelieferten
Bremse Prism mit Hebel F-SST
Preis ist eine Vorstellung, mit vernünftigen Angeboten lässt sich sicher eine Einigung erzielen


----------



## der stimp (30. September 2013)

bei dem gewicht und der ausstattung, eine recht gewagte preisvorstellung. 
aber viel erfolg beim verkauf.


----------



## detenduro (30. September 2013)

ich sag ja, es läasst sich über alles reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holgi (8. Oktober 2013)

MOin,

falls jemand für seinen Nachwuchs ein BMX sucht, ich hab gerade ein SE Bikes Wildman 18" im Bikemarkt


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (9. Oktober 2013)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> 20VHB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kommt schon, die sachen müssen weg!! habe auchnoch fixie/ssp teile rumliegen!


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (12. Oktober 2013)

was willst du denn für das hinterrad? lhd oder rhd?


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (13. Oktober 2013)

mmh,stand eigentlich alles dabei...

dann hier als ergänzung:

-colony clone LHD, female, 9t, 36h
-alexrims supra dome (leicht!! angebremst)

-läuft schnurgerade und ist allgemein eigentlich als neuwertig zu bezeichnen. nur sehr geringe gebrauchsspuren

*160 VHB inkl. versand*


----------



## Demoniac (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich such nur ein BMX Vorderrad mit evtl. zwei Pegs. Zustand ist mir eigentlich recht egal, weils eh nicht mehr montiert wird.


----------



## Viego (15. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

hat denn noch jemand eine Double Wide in 26" mit 36Loch rumliegen? Suche schon etwas länger eine...

Beste Grüße
Martin


----------



## der stimp (15. Oktober 2013)

Viego schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat denn noch jemand eine Double Wide in 26" mit 36Loch rumliegen? Suche schon etwas länger eine...
> 
> ...



moin, 
26" ist bei den bmx leuten nicht wirklich vertreten. 
schau mal im bikemarkt. ich meine da waren mal wieder double wide unterwegs.


----------



## Viego (16. Oktober 2013)

Oh f**k, im Eifer des Gefechts nicht wirklich auf den Titel des Threads geachtet. Sorry Leutz!

Schöne Grüße
Martin


----------



## pierrobmx (21. Oktober 2013)

Hey leutz, 
muss wegen meiner eltern leider das hobby bmx/Dirt/street aufgeben. verkaufe hier mein erst kürzlich gekauftes radio comrad mit original kassenbon. Neupreis 550 euro, reduziert auf 350. Das Bike fährt sich extrem gut, flow trails sind toll damit zu fahren, es hält gut was aus und steckt weg, man kann schöne weelys manuals bunny hops, alles mögliche. es ist auch sehr schön leicht und ja... wenn jemand interesse hat, ne mail an: [email protected]

ps:
bike müsste abgeholt werden, ich wohne im raum 90766 Fürth 

hier noch ein bild:
http://mysticbmx.com/files/productphotos/Radio-Comrad-bike-2012_1.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (28. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

bin auf der Suche nach 20 Zoll (406) BMX felgen, wenn möglich für Felgenbremsen, Hohlkammer und 28".

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?


----------



## R.C. (28. Oktober 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> bin auf der Suche nach 20 Zoll (406) BMX felgen, wenn möglich für Felgenbremsen, Hohlkammer und 28".



Ich nehme mal an, 28H? Das muessten dann auf jeden FAll Race-Felgen sein, schau einfach mal bei Sun und Alienation.


----------



## WODAN (28. Oktober 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, 28H? Das muessten dann auf jeden FAll Race-Felgen sein, schau einfach mal bei Sun und Alienation.



Yo, natürlich 28 Loch 
Habe auch mittlerweile etwas gefunden, geht manchmal schneller als man denkt


----------



## KIV (31. Oktober 2013)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> kommt schon, die sachen müssen weg!! habe auchnoch fixie/ssp teile rumliegen!



Die Bremse hätte ich gerne für 20...
Rest PN!


----------



## WODAN (5. November 2013)

Tioga BMX Reifen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/264958-tioga-race-bmx-reifen-20-x-1-1-8-28x451-preis-inkl-versand


----------



## Froeste (15. November 2013)

Verkaufe BMX Gyro Cableset
Artikel im bikemarkt

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/272939-aim-accessories-bmx-gyro-kabelset


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (20. November 2013)

Rahmen BSD Trail or Park  ----- IST VERKAUFT ------

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/266782-bsd-trail-or-park-in-20-7


----------



## Trialar (25. November 2013)

Jemand Interesse an meinem alten BMX.

Stand einige Jahre jetzt im Keller. Zu den Parts kann ich leider nicht mehr alles sagen, is schon zu lange her, dass ich es aufgebaut hatte:

Rahmen: Superstar Parkinson glaube 21 Zoll
Gabel: Müsste eine Sunday sein
Lenker: irgendeiner von KHE
Nabe hinten Demolition 9T
Kurbeln: Eastern Bikes
Pedale: Wellgo





Ist soweit fahrbereit, nur die Sattelstütze fehlt. 
Ein bisschen Rost hat es im Lauf der Zeit angesetzt, aber nicht sonderlich tragisch.

Abzuholen im Allgäu

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## oldschool racer (2. Dezember 2013)

Wanted:

'80er Jahre Oakley MX Brille
HARO/REDLINE/GT-Yes Race Pants/Jerseys in Größe 34 und größer


----------



## konsti-d (2. Dezember 2013)

schau mal nach ner Oakley E-Frame, die ist zwar neu, aber in Oldschool-Optik. 
Ist auch nicht teuer.


----------



## oldschool racer (3. Dezember 2013)

Klasse Tipp, Danke dir.

Weißt du zufällig ob man an die auch die alten JT Halb- und Vollmasken befestigen kann?


----------



## konsti-d (5. Dezember 2013)

ne, keine Ahnung, so was hab ich nicht... zu jung


----------



## chem (27. Dezember 2013)

Möchte noch einmal auf den neuen Preis hinweisen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/2115-we-the-people-wtp-scorpio-21-preisupdate


----------



## neck (10. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem GT Performer von ca. 1996?
Hat einige Stellen mit Rost. Muss gewartet werden. Braucht neue Schläuche, ev. Bremsgummis, ev. Pneus, ev. Griffe,...
Abholung im Zürcher Unterland.
CHF 200 wäre toll, da Sammlerstück. Ansonsten sicherlich verhandlunsgbereit 
Bei Interesse PN an mich.
Danke


----------



## HEIZER (13. Januar 2014)

Arestic Peace Chain Ring für Flatland, purple, 22t, AL 7075-T6, ovp.







Für 18 € + 1,45 € Versand


----------



## Quanto3 (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo ich Verkaufe oder Tausche mein BMX gegen ein Freerid/Downhill.
Im Falle eines Tausch würde ich je nach Bike noch Geld drauf legen.

Custom BMX Mainkind Justice WTP Kink Shadow Cult Premium ...

Rahmen:Mainkind Justice (Kratzer/Lack ab )
Gabel: WTP Helium
Kurbel: Premium 1948 Splinerive Combo
Laufrad Vorne  :Shadow Raptor  Felge:KHE Bik V 
Laufrad Hinten: Shadow Raptor LHD
Lenker: Kink Badger
Lager: BSBS MID-BB
Pedalen: Shadow Ravager Plastic
Reifen: KHE Bikes Mac Street 2x
Vorbau: Salat
Pegs: Cult Doomsday 2x
Hubguards: Shadow Raptor Rear Shadow Raptor Front

Das Bike besitzt BMX Typische Gebrauchsspuren.

Angebote bitte per PN.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasg2466 (19. Januar 2014)

verkaufe:

Odyssey Vandero 2 in gold, 36L

- Topzustand ohne Kratzer, nur normale Speichenabdrücke
- 50,-
 Verkauft!


----------



## saturno (21. Januar 2014)

verkaufe neues ungefahrenes titus bmx modell eighteen, (hat nur minimale kratzer), reifen 18x1,75, v-brake bremsen, f-set rotor, farbe blau, einteilige bmx kurbel, prism lenker, anbauteile in schwarz. achsen sind für axel pegs vorgesehen, diese habe ich allerings nicht. preis mit versand in deutschland hätte ich gerne 120 euro.


----------



## billybear (29. Januar 2014)

Verkaufe mein GHP Race BMX weil ich zu wenig Zeit habe auf die Strecke zu gehen! 

http://traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=74228


----------



## 29erBiker (31. Januar 2014)

Keine MTB Teile!


----------



## ehochipi (4. Februar 2014)

Verkaufe mein *Crimson von Cube*:
Beide Felgen haben einen leichten Schlag, sonst ist das Bike in 1a Zustand -> hat erst ca 10 Betriebsstunden auf dem Buckel. Das Bike wird ohne Pedale verkauft (siehe Foto), allerdings - nicht wie auf dem Foto - sind diese "Achs-Bolzen" (wie auch immer die heißen) dabei.

*Exklusive Versand: 55 euro*

Abholung ist in Wien möglich

Grüße aus Wien!


----------



## thomasg2466 (11. Februar 2014)

Verkaufe:

Neue Sputnic Playback Cranks in Originalverpackung mit allem Zubehör wie Schrauben, Achse u. Abzieher.

Karton wurde nur zum zeigen geöffnet, die Kurbeln waren weder montiert noch gefahren!

Preis: 70,-€

Grüße


----------



## Ich-war-mal (12. Februar 2014)

Moin, 

suche eine schwarze Nabe für vorne, 48 Loch, 10 oder 14mm egal. 
Einen linken Profile Racing Arm, 180mm, Farbe egal.

Habt ihr da was übrig? 

Grüße, 
Micha


----------



## ehochipi (17. Februar 2014)

#2882 verkauft


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (21. Februar 2014)

hinterrad:
-colony clone,female,LHD ,9t
-alexrims supradome mit bremsflanke


sehr leicht!! sehr guter zustand,läuft schnurgerade und nabe schnurrt wien ganzer bienenstock.

160 inkl. versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasg2466 (6. März 2014)

Habe hier noch neue NC17 Magnesium Pedalen da, sind die selben wie die Wellgo.

- selbstgewogene 365g das Paar
- NEU noch nicht verbaut
- 40,-


----------



## badbushido (21. März 2014)

*Oldschool
*
GT Pedalen 9/16



http://www.ebay.ch/itm/191105066109

Tange Supple Grips gelb NOS 1986



http://www.ebay.ch/itm/191104924575


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (26. März 2014)

Super Ding! 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/category/13-bmx


----------



## HEIZER (17. April 2014)

HR mit Proper Nabe & Premium Brakeless Felge + nagelneuem Reifen Eastern Fuquay Flyer 2.3. Top Zustand der Nabe.

100€ incl. versichertem Versand


----------



## Jonas90 (24. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verkaufe schweren Herzens mein bmx, da ich leider einfach keine Zeit mehr finde um zu fahren.
In dem folgenden Link könnt ihr alles über das bike erfahren:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-bmx-!-wethepeople-odyssey/197912120-217-8032

MfG Jonas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
verkaufe ein BMX,das ich vor zwei Jahren gebraucht für meinen Sohn gekauft habe.
Ich kenne mich dummerweise BMX-mäßig gar nicht aus,daher kann ich über das Bike gar nicht viel sagen.
Felgen,Reifen,Kurbel,Vorbau,Kettenblatt ist alles Odyssey.
Der Rahmen sehr wahrscheinlich auch,zumindest hat das Gusset zwischen Steurerrohr und Unterrohr eine Ausstanzung,die wie das Odyssey-Logo aussieht.
Das Bike ist optisch relativ abgerockt und im Moment brakeless,die verbauten Parts sind aber nach meinem Dafürhalten high end.
Dazu gibt es noch einen Karton mit Teilen(verschiedene Sättel,Pegs,Pedale)sowie eine U-Brake mit Hebel.

Das Bike kann in 72654 Neckartenzlingen abgeholt werden,Versand lohnt sich denk ich nicht.

Angebote bitte per PN

Gruß,Oli

Edit:
Hab mal eben gegoogelt,Odyssey macht wohl nur Parts!?
Ja dann weiß ich leider nicht,was es für ein Rahmen ist.Müsste aber auch high end sein,
weil das komplette Bike nur ca.10,6 Kg wiegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (25. April 2014)

wenn du ein Foto vom Logo machst kann hier sicher wer sagen, welche Marke das ist.


----------



## chromer (16. Mai 2014)

moin,

möchte mein GT Performer BMX verkaufen. Bin es früher gefahren, danach lag es nur auf dem Dachboden herum. Alle Bilder kann man sich unter http://www.ebay.de/itm/221439188512?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649 angucken.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Freu mich, wenn es jemand bekommt, der weiß, was er daran hat.

Grüßee


----------



## renethegun (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

Suche BMX Rahmen bis 100€ mit Bremsaufnahme unten, sollte ohne Risse und dellen sein. Einfach mal alles anbieten.


----------



## kai1978 (21. Mai 2014)

Hey,

bin ein Neuling bezüglich BMX...Habe ein "Wethepeople Addict 2009" und bräuchte eine neue Kurbel...habt ihr Empfehlungen? Einbaumaße sind alle gleich?
Oder weiß jemand zufällig woher ich die Kurbelbolzen in der passende Länge her bekomme? Die heutigen sind alle wohl kürzer als 2009?!

Greetze


----------



## weapon1 (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Verkaufe mein 2 Monate altes (mit Papieren)
KHE shotgun St. Komm nicht dazu zu fahren will es aber wegen der Teile die ich drangebaut hab nicht zurück schicken. Einfach mal hier anschauen:


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (27. Mai 2014)

So, ich versuchs auch nochmal 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/393263-fly-bikes-campillo-21


----------



## Depunkt (21. Juni 2014)

VERKAUFE: WeThePeople BMX Sleepless Custom bike hochwertige Komponenten auf eBay! 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251565107160 

Checkt das bike aus Leute!


----------



## frankbeckermtb (23. Juni 2014)

freeride-junk schrieb:


> hi leutz
> ich wÃ¼rde gerne mein flybike volume loswerden mit feltslipnot so gut wie neu einer neuen bremse 9 mm verstÃ¤rktes kettenblatt einteilige kurbel vb.100â¬ aus berlin ps. hat nen kleinen riss am schnellspanner
> schwarze gabel
> hellblauer rahmen



Was kostet das?
________________________________________________
Wie der Gärtner, so der Garten design


----------



## R.C. (17. Juli 2014)

Verkaufe ein fast neues BMX in Teilen (oder als ganzes):
Bone Deth Colt 45 Rahmen (Colt Fakie Signature) schwarz, 21", wirklich wie neu, nur ein einziger, winziger Kratzer mit abnehmbaren Bremsaufnahmen, Steuersatz und 21mm United Innenlager
Oberrohrlaenge: 21"
Kettenstrebenlaenge: 13.6"
Steuerwinkel: 74.5
Sitzwinkel: 71
Standover Height: 8.75"
Innenlagerhoehe: 11.8"

Preis: 200 EUR

Laufraeder:
Vorne Daily Grind Nabe mit Hubguards, hinten Shadow BTR mit 2 Hubguards, Hazard Lite Felgen, 36 Speichen, alles schwarz, wie neu, kein einziger Kratzer
Preis: 250 EUR

United Trinity Gabel, von mir violett lackiert, ein paar oberflaechliche Kratzer.
Preis: 50 EUR

United Nash Kurbel, schwarz, 175mm lang, 21mm Achse, kann mit Splinedrive Blatt links gefahren werden, wie neu.
Preis: 100 EUR

Bone Deth Bomber Lenker, violett, 9" Rise, 28.75" Breit, 12 Grad Backsweep, 2 grad Upsweep, mit Kratzern
Preis: 30 EUR

Odyssey Hawk 2.4 Whitewall (2x) und Tanwall (2x) Reifen, nicht viel gefahren.
Preis: 15 EUR pro Reifen

Cult Butter Pegs, 4x, mit jewils einem Plastiksleeve und einem Ersatzsleeve, alle Sleeves neu und ungebraucht, 12 EUR pro Stueck oder alle 4 fuer 40 EUR.

Dia Compe/Diatech Dirt Harry Hebel, Odyssey linear Slick Kabel in hellgruen und Hombre Bremse mit durchsichtigen Eclat Belaegen.
Preis: 30 EUR fuer alles

Salt Plus Delta Frontload Vorbau, schwarz, wie neu
20 EUR

Salt Plus Delta Topload Vorbau, schwarz, wie neu
20 EUR

Bone Deth Speed Freak Ritzel, violett, 25 Zaehne, sterker zerkratzt.
Preis: 20 EUR

Primo fat seat, schwarz
Preis: 15 EUR

Oder alles zusammen (mit passender Kette und Sattelstuetze) fuer 600 EUR.

Versicherter Versand nach Deutschland kostet 15 EUR, ab 100 EUR ist der Versand gratis.


----------



## Lukas2046 (19. Juli 2014)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...mx-zu-verkaufen/224256467-217-1349-?ref=myads


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry.S (30. Juli 2014)

399 euro,
superstar cooper komplett custom und im guten zustand, schnäppchen!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...t-custom-demolition-cinema-wtp-royal-10kg-usw


----------



## macbike96 (31. Juli 2014)

hallo biker
ich verkaufe hier mein top, selbst zusammen gestelltes bmx, da ich leider nicht mehr zum fahren komme.
die teile, welche sehr hochwertig und stabil sind und im einzelnen auch nicht billig waren, habe ich mir selbst ausgesucht und zusammenbauen lassen -> abdolutes einzelstück.
der neupreis aller teile beruft sich auf ca. 2000€.

Teileliste/Partlist :
rahmen: proper ttl v3
vorbau: proper toploader
gabel: countrybikes dualfork
laufräder: poper naben, proper Speichen, odessey harzard lite chrom felgen, animal whitewall mäntel
lenker: eastern wonderyears
griffe: odi longneg
pedale: odessey
sattel: united
sattelstütze: cult

das bike muss in 91798 abgeholt werden. kann es auch gegen aufpreis liefern.

bei fragen stehe ich gerne zu Verfügung.


----------



## coaster (14. August 2014)

Suche Freecoasterlaufrad. Gabel mit Bremssockeln oder günstiges komplettes Flatlandrad.


----------



## elistra (20. August 2014)

Brauche einen Bmx Lenker für Kinder. Oder einen dessen Mittelsteg schmaler ist als 22 cm. Die Griffe könnte man dann ja kürzen.


----------



## raphael731 (31. August 2014)

Verkaufe mein BMX Rad - sehr guter Zustand - ein paar Kratzer vom Transport - kaum gefahren

Details: 

Rahmen: Fit S3   20.5 Airbraush
Gabel: FLY
Vorbau: COLONY + Ti Schrauben
Lenker: FLY luna

Kurbel: Eastern4130
Pedalen: Odyssey Twisted

Kettenblatt: WeThePeople 25T
Kette: KMC
Felgen: SUN 36H
Nabe vorne: KHE Astral hub
Nabe hinten: COLONY 9T
Reifen: KHE
Bremsen: COLONY+SNAFU+FLY
Gewicht: 10.54 Kg

Preis: 380€

Bei Fragen bitte Mail an: [email protected]
Beste Grüße
Raphael


----------



## elistra (3. September 2014)

Suche: vernünftiges 16 Zoll Bmx. Wie z.b. das Wethepeople seed.


----------



## bugxx (14. September 2014)

Bei 16 Zoll ist die Optik für den Piloten nr 1. 

Schau mal nach mafiabikes. Saugünstg und oberlässig


----------



## coaster (15. September 2014)

S: Oldschoolzeug.  TNT Vorbau ( Toploader) Gt oder Kashimax Sattel und HOMELESS Soulbro Rahmen.


----------



## coaster (25. September 2014)

Verkaufe Generix 36 Speichen Kassettenhinterrad mit 14 mm Achse. Schwarz. 65 Euro.  Standart Industries Lenker chrome 4 teilig. 40 Euro.   Mike S. Oldschoolgabel 1 Zoll mit Aheadset, Vorbau und eloxiertem Fishbone Rotor 60 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hakenschlag (2. November 2014)

verkaufe meinen redline rl 20 prostyler aus den 80iger jahren.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/111496320551?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
dazu noch eine ziemlich seltene diamond back turbo kurbel:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/111495598280?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Tiborange (10. November 2014)

ist verkauft...


----------



## oldschool racer (12. November 2014)

Verkaufe 2014 GT (pro) Cruiser (frame only).

Siehe Link in Facebook bitte.

375,- VHB + 6,99 Versand innerhalb De.

best


----------



## ChristophK (14. November 2014)

KingKong Fit Helm Gr.S NEU
>>20€<<

Versand 4€ bei Hermes mit Sendungsnummer, oder nach Absprache/Wunsch.


----------



## coaster (20. November 2014)

Verkaufe Flatland Bmx mit Khe Rahmen 1,5 KG, Khe Titan Kurbelset 600 Gramm,   Khe Lenker 9 hoch, Khe Vorbau neu, Khe Plastik Pegs, Khe Mac 1 Reifen neuwertig, Autum Gabel neu, Profile Sattel neu, A Bad Thing Sattelstange neu, Steuerlager neu, neue Sun Felgen, Nankai Freecoaster neu. Superleicht. 550 Euro


----------



## raven1 (30. November 2014)

Verkaufe Rarität, absolut seltener BMX Rahmen 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...taet-selten-kult/262878158-217-4719?ref=myads


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rallystreifen (1. Dezember 2014)

suche profile driver!


----------



## kandyman (11. Dezember 2014)

Hi, nachdem mich mein RL20 II schon verlassen hat habe ich noch ein paar seltene Teile übrig die ich abgeben würde:

- Andy Patterson Signature Skyway Tuff Wheels. Unmöglich zu finden!!! Ich sag mal 299, oder realistische Angebote
- Tioga Comp Pool, Paar, in super Zustand 115
- Einen schönen Redline Forklifter Vorbau 145
- Tuf Nek Power Disc & Gear Spider und Kettenblatt 45

















Mehr Fotos: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/58835


----------



## redbaron-bmx (29. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
Suche profile driver ...diverse!


----------



## box (2. Januar 2015)

Bmx se Bikes :


 Lenker 60€


 
und Laufräder 99€
beides neu
+ 6,90€ versand. ( auch im Bikemarkt ) mfg Maik.


----------



## thomasg2466 (4. Januar 2015)

Verkaufe:
Division Strong Hold Kurbelset, NEU und originalverpackt

2 piece design • post heat treated full crmo Kurbelarme • 22 mm 48 spline 4130 crmo Hohlachse • hollow bolts • Länge 175 mm • Gewicht 775 g

- Neupreis bei Flair 229,-
- an einem Arm an Achsaufnahme nen Kratzer wie im Bild zu sehen, muss im Karton entstanden sein
- 99,-
Bilder im Anhang!


----------



## thomasg2466 (6. Januar 2015)

... bin auch für Preisvorschläge offen!


----------



## PhatBiker (7. Januar 2015)

Hi BMXer

Ich werf hier auchmal ein Ebay Link rein.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/Fahrrad...kt=6&clkid=3196324407255989998&_qi=RTM1793643

Wär cool wenn ihr es noch weiter Teilen könnt.

Danke

Wenns weg geht weil hier einer was Vermittelt hat gibs was nettes aus Bremen !!
VERSPROCHEN !!

Gruss  - stef -


----------



## JanJunekr (15. Januar 2015)

Ich verkaufe mein WeThePeople BMX Crysis Bike 2012 in schwarz mit gewöhnlichen Gebrauchsspuren. Das Bike wurde in insgesamt 2 Jahren relativ wenig genutzt und ist somit, was die Teile angeht, auch in einem guten Zustand. Wer dieses BMX kaufen will, sollte sich allerdings mit der Materie Schrauben auskennen, weil das bei gebrauchten Rädern immer mal wieder notwendig ist. Versand in Original WeThePeople Karton oder Abholung in Kassel.  

Herstellerangaben treffen zu:


Frame Full cromo 20.75”tt / 13.2”cs / 75 degrees ht
Fork Salt Plus "HQ" fork, full 4130 cromo, 1pc steerer tube
Bars Full 4130, 8.5" rise, 28.4" width, 12 degree backsweep, 2.5 degree upsweep
Grips We The People "Mugen" grips
Stem Salt "center" front load 50mm reach
Headset Salt internal sealed headset
Lever Salt alloy "moto" lever
Brake Salt Plus "geo" alloy u brake
Cranks Salt "AM" tubular 3pc crank 170mm, 8 spline
BB Salt Mid press fit sealed bearings
Pedals Eclat "slash" nylon pedals
Chain Salt 510H type
Sprocket Salt pro 25T sprocket T6 alloy
Driver 9T 1pc cassette driver, sealed bearings
Front Hub Salt "Pro" alloy hub, sealed bearings 10mm 36H
Rear Hub Salt "Pro" cassette hub, sealed 9T 14mm hollow axle, 36H
Front Rim Salt "summit" double wall, 36H
Rear Rim Salt "Summit" double wall, 36H
Seat We The People "The Bel Air" pivotal seat
Seat Post Salt "AM" pivotal post
Seat Clamp Salt alloy seat clamp
Tires Salt "Pitch Raw" 2.25 Front/ "Pitch Flow" Rear 2.2
Pegs Salt "AM" steel pegs x2
Weight 11.48kg (25.309lbs) wo pegs
Der Ursprungspreis lag bei etwa 650 Euro. Möchte gern noch 330 + 20 Euro Versand 

Gruß Jan


----------



## doc-hille (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
ich suche für ein BMX-Race-Classic Restaurationsprojekt noch einen 1" Schaftvorbau!! Auch gerne einen Mini/Micro mit kurzer Vorbaulänge.
Muß kein "Superseltenkultbikesammlerteil" sein.
Bitte alles anbieten.


----------



## Ruhrpottcruiser (29. April 2015)

da ich im Classicbike Forum hierher verschoben wurde, steht das GT Cruiser Bike dann jetzt eben hier.
ich persönlich denke es ist ohnehin ein Zwitter,also probiere ich es. Die BMX Fraktion ist eh mein Zuhause und nach meiner Erfahrung etwas tolleranter und schlicht netter 

Ich habe hier einen GT Cruiser mit Schaltung in 26 Zoll, der KEIN Selbstbau ist. Ich habe davon noch 3 weitere Modelle gefunden bei google. Ich vermute es war eine Sonderedition mit sehr begrenzter Stückzahl..vermutlich mußten Grimecafelgen Restbestände weg damals 
Bei Interese oder Fragen, schreibt mir bitte eine PN. Preis 350 VB, Versand liegt bei 39 Euro per Spedition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (29. April 2015)

Ist das GT so wie es da steht original Zustand? Welcher Jahrgang ist das?


----------



## Ruhrpottcruiser (29. April 2015)

ist soweit ich weiß 1993er Jahrgang und gab es so zu kaufen. ich hab bei google 4 weitere dieser GTs gefunden. Der Vorbesitzer hatte es selbst aus einem Radgeschäft in Witten NRW damals gekauft


----------



## der stimp (29. April 2015)

Ist ein MTB als BMX Cruiser umgebaut. (unterm TT Polster steht jede Wette "outpost")
GT hatte wenn Skyway Felgen verbaut und bei nem BMX Cruiser wohl kaum MTB Kurbeln und Schaltung drangepappt.
An Plaste Pedalen war zu der Zeit auch noch nicht zu denken.

Trotzdem chickes Teil...


----------



## Ruhrpottcruiser (29. April 2015)

das wird wohl stimmen. Der Vorbesitzer hat gesagt, dass einige Händler Felgen vom Hersteller Grimeca gekauft und diese Serie limitiert aufgelegt hatte. Du findest weitere in blau, lila uns rot bei google die auch so aussehen
Unterm Polster steht Talera.


----------



## shutupandride (9. Juni 2015)

Suche einen Junior Race Rahmen oder Komplettrad
Danke vorab!


----------



## Triala (9. Juni 2015)

Hi verkaufe ein Redline Proline XL wurde nie gefahren, das Bike ist aus 2011 NP 900 € macht Angebote wer will, steht in Wien kann auch gerne nach Absprache probegefahren werden. Beste Grüße


----------



## Pionec (26. Juni 2015)

Suche ein hinteres laufrad für ein bmx. Kein highend. Günstig und robust wäre toll. Meine sohn hat seine felge zerstört.


----------



## shutupandride (28. Juni 2015)

Suche wertige + leichte 20" BMX-Race Laufräder
für den Junior, Expert und Pro -Bereich
bzw. ebensolche Teile zum Aufbau von Laufrädern
(28 Loch Naben und Felgen, ebensolches in 32/36 Loch)  
... Profile Mini ... Shimano DXR ... Excess ... Crupi Rhythm ... Sun Envy ...
DANKE!!!


----------



## scheinradfahrer (9. Juli 2015)

Moin!
Ich suche ein oder zwei Satz "Brake extension Adapter"...
Gibt´s/gab´s u.a. von Sinz...
Ich brauche sie um an nem 20" Rahmen mit Canti-Sockeln einen 18" Laufradsatz zu fahren.
Kinderradprojekt...
Wenn jemand noch umgebaute BrakeBooster mit aufgesetzten Cantisockeln hat - auch gerne genommen.
Ja, ich weiss dass es die auch bei ein paar Spezialisten im Netz gibt - aber 30€/Paar hab ich nicht mehr im Budget
und die kleine/grosse soll möglichst noch diesen Sommer fahren können...

Thx & GreeZ
Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raven1 (9. Juli 2015)

SUCHE für Oldschool BMX Aufbau:
- schwarze Tuff wheels 
- schwarze ACS Z Rim Laufräder oder Felgen
- GT Pro Lenker
- Elina o. Kashimax Sattel schwarz
- Dia Compe MX  Bremsen blau
- Dia Compe Tech Bremsgriffe blau
- GT Layback mit Stempel Farbe egal  22,1

Einfach alles anbieten, danke...... gruß Frank


----------



## YETIDRIVER (2. August 2015)

Hallo habe von einem Kumpel der in die USA ausgewandert ist, zwei BMX Räder bekommen, eins der beiden habe ich jetzt zerlegt und möchte davon ein paar Teile verkaufen. Nur leider habe ich keinen Schimmer was diese Wert sind. Könnt ihr mir helfen bezüglich des Wertes der Teile oder mir Angebote machen ??? 

Vorbau: Redneck schwarz.
Lenker: Turnbars mit Totenkopf drauf
Rahmen: Kizz Metal inkl. Gabel
Kurbel: Profile Racing silber (dreiteilig)
Sattelstütze: Poverty 25,4mm
Laufrad: HR Poverty Nabe schwarz / Felge Alexrims Supra E Pro Triple Wall silber/ Speichen silber
Pedale: Primo 

Alle Teile sind gebraucht aber in eine guten Zustand.  

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen !!

Gruß YETIDRIVER


----------



## Silberrücken (19. August 2015)

hi, ich suche leichtestmoegliche pedalen fuer ein kinderspecialized , das bmx gewinde  hat. was wuerdet ihr empfehlen? danke!


----------



## slaine (21. August 2015)

Hi, hab dieses Rad anzubieten:

Mutiny Cosmotron 20,666 Rahmen
Subrosa Gabel
WTP Mad Max Lenker
Stolen Kurbel
Mankind Kettenblatt
KHE Hinterrad, Salt Vorderrad
Reifen Fit faf und Flybikes weiß grad nicht welcher
DUB Sattel
Shadow Vorbau
Shadow Bremshebel
Animal Edwin Delarosa Griffe
Subrosa Lenkerenden
Guter Zustand, keine Dellen, paar Kratzer

250 € FP


----------



## HEIZER (27. August 2015)

Verkauft


----------



## coaster (31. August 2015)

Suche eine 36 Loch 20er  Felge in Chrom. Sun, Salt, Peregrine, Araya o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ex4mp1e (20. September 2015)

Hat jemand noch nen brauchbaren Vorbau über? Aktuell knapp bei Kasse, also möglichst günstig


----------



## thomasg2466 (20. September 2015)

hallo,
hätte nen bsd race v2 vorbau da, neu in originalverpackung, schwarz
35,-

gruß


----------



## Ex4mp1e (20. September 2015)

Edit: Bin bei ebay Kleinanzeigen fündig geworden, danke.


----------



## HEIZER (24. September 2015)

Verkauft


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (29. September 2015)

Suche ein Rad mit 21" Oberrohr und bis 300,- !
Versand sollte kein Hinderniss sein !


Gruß und Dank
Marco


----------



## michalin (31. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
suche einen *S&M Thin Seat* in *schwarz, *möglichst neuwertig.
Falls jmd. so ein Teil in gutem Zustand anzubieten hat, bitte PN an mich.

Danke
Micha


----------



## steiltyp (27. November 2015)

Hi, suche günstiges VR, aber gerne mit sealed bearings, in schwarz mit 10mm Achse und tauglich für Pegs ...

Cheers


----------



## Deleted 242157 (6. Dezember 2015)

sry, hat sich schon erledigt, bzw verkauft


----------



## chrisbiker (8. Dezember 2015)

Wer ein top Bmx sucht könnte hier fündig werden: http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-...uperstar,-wethepeople,-khe/397251470-217-2414


----------



## coaster (12. Dezember 2015)

Verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (12. Dezember 2015)

Verkauft


----------



## heu20 (22. Dezember 2015)

Servus zusammen, 

Ich verkaufe hier ein im April 2014 gekauftes WTP Trust 2012 dass ca. 6-7 mal bewegt wurde. Da BMX doch nicht dass richtige für mich ist würde ich es gerne wieder verkaufen. Es ist einfach zu schade zum Rumstehen und an die Wand hängen darf ich es leider nicht ;-)
Neupreis etwa 800€!

Der Rahmen ist wunderschön hauchdünn bordeauxrot lackiert, so dass z.B. die Schweißnähte dunkler durchschimmern.

Das BMX weißt keine der sonst üblichen Gebrauchsspuren auf. Es ist in nem super Zustand. Das Hinterrad hat eine leichte 8 durch das Setzen der Speichen während der ersten Fahrten. Dies kann gerne noch justiert werden.

Abholung wäre sehr, sehr wünschenswert 

VHB 350€
Aktuelle Fotos mache ich gerne auf Anfrage

Gruß
Jan


----------



## miles2014 (5. Januar 2016)

Hab hier noch so Oldschool GT-Sachen gefunden:
Kettenblatt 44T
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1938083]
	
[/URL]
und son GT-Teil von einem Bashguard?!
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1944947]
	
[/URL]
Ich sach mal 50€ ink. Versand.
MFG
Kevin


----------



## Spezi66 (16. Januar 2016)

doc-hille schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche für ein BMX-Race-Classic Restaurationsprojekt noch einen 1" Schaftvorbau!! Auch gerne einen Mini/Micro mit kurzer Vorbaulänge.
> Muß kein "Superseltenkultbikesammlerteil" sein.
> Bitte alles anbieten.



Suchst du noch?
Habe hier noch zwei Neue in 21,1





und einen Adapter


----------



## miles2014 (18. Januar 2016)

o. Heisse GT BMX-Reifen in 20". Den mit dem kleinen GT-Logo (1,75er) hab ich zweimal, den großen nur einmal(2,0er) 20€ pro Stück.



Gerne auch Setpreise mit dem Zeug von weiter oben...


----------



## Spezi66 (18. Januar 2016)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Suchst du noch?
> Habe hier noch zwei Neue in 21,1
> 
> 
> ...


und einen goldnen DX Bremshebel hab ich auch noch gefunden, war nur kurz auf einem Faltrad montiert




Preisvorstellung pro Teil: 10,-


----------



## Wet_is_best (23. Januar 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich fahre schon lange leidenschaftlich MTB und wollte mich jetzt mal nach einer weiteren Alternative mit 2 Rädern umsehen.
Ich würde dementsprechend gerne ein BMX käuflich erwerben. Habe ca. 350-400€ zur Verfügung (MTB darf ja nich zu kurz kommen  )

Ich würde mich über Angebote freuen.

Mfg Leon


----------



## coaster (28. Januar 2016)

Gelöscht


----------



## schnellerpfeil (4. Februar 2016)

Suche old-School Schaftvorbau und Steuersatz mit 32,7mm Schalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (26. April 2016)

Nagelneue Koolstop Bremsbeläge in schwarz , 5 € & 2€ Versand


----------



## doc-hille (5. Juni 2016)

Suche RACING BMX- Rad in Größe JUNIOR. Oberrohrlänge 18-19". Bitte alles anbieten. Bis 200€


----------



## mr.bibendum (11. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## Skyline993 (19. Juni 2016)

Verkaufe mein Pk Ripper von SE RACING

POLIERT BLAU.

PRO XL

WIE NEU 

VIELLEICHT 4 BIS 5 MAL GEFAHREN.


----------



## TeamKlokke (27. Juni 2016)

Verkaufe Felt Sector Pro XXL Race BMX!

BMX ist individuell aufgebaut (NP insgesamt ca. 1300 EUR) und befindet sich in sehr gutem Zustand. 
Ich dachte BMX wäre was für mich, aber seit dem ich es habe, bin ich vielleicht 10mal auf nem Pumptrack gefahren und da lohnt sich das gute Stück nicht.

Wer Interesse hat einfach eine PN, dann gibt es mehr Infos und Bilder.


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (8. Juli 2016)

Ich hätte ein 24" BMX im Angebot...

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ople-avenue-24-bmx-rad-wtp/490679644-217-3424

Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mick_1978! (20. Juli 2016)

Versorgt


----------



## 23rone (22. Juli 2016)

Verkaufe hier meinen neuen und nie aufgebauten Robinson BMX Junior RACE Rahmen incl.
Gabel (Ebenfalls Neu) Decals Original Baujahr 1987/88 alles NOS
Angebot ist incl. Versand.Versichert

Mehr Bilder:https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...rahmen-gabel-set-frame-usa/497525926-217-3465


----------



## dabona (3. August 2016)

Hi,

suche noch ein 18" Racing-BMX für den Junior. Sollte sich allerdings innerhalb der nächsten 10Tage ergeben.


----------



## coaster (26. August 2016)

Suche Wtp Utopia Rahmen.


----------



## coaster (26. August 2016)

Ausserdem braunen Pivotal Sattel mit Sattelstange.


----------



## flott.weg (31. August 2016)

Suche Race BMX für meinen Sohn. Der ist 10 Jahre und ca. 150cm groß. Junior ist def. zu klein. Expert XL wäre wohl passend? 
danke und grüße
jan


----------



## flott.weg (1. September 2016)

Redline Proline Junior Race BMX. Ist rangenommen worden. Aber alles funktiniert tadellos. 150€ VHB. Versand 20€. Oder im Tausch gegen nen Expert XL.














grüße jan


----------



## lskwin (17. September 2016)

Glück Auf,
verkaufe im Youngtimerbasar einen Sunn Bmix Rahmen. Vielleicht hat ja einer bock drauf.


----------



## Chrissales (2. Oktober 2016)

Verkaufe mein 20" BSD WZA BMX mit Profile Narbe, Preis ist flexibel 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/bmx-bsd-wza-mit-profile-hub/530361564-217-9519


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Oktober 2016)

Würde noch suchen:

Gabel mit min. 16,5cm Schaftlänge.. gerne schwarz.
Reifen für vorne
Vorbau (ev. direkt mit neuem Lenker)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand sogar alles am mann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (4. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe mein Komplettrad* Mutiny **Loosefer 2.5, Madera Grafitti, Colony Dagger, Fly 2.5, ...  *zum Preis von 555€





Genaue Daten findet ihr hier:
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...tti-colony-dagger-fly-2-5-/517111205-230-2455

Bei Fragen, gerne per PN anfragen.

Beste Grüße
Domas


----------



## Insomnia- (23. Oktober 2016)

Suche komplettes Hinterrad. Rhd/lhd wäre zu vernachlässigen.
14mm
Brauche keine high end ware


----------



## sugarbiker (31. Oktober 2016)

Cylcewolf B10 zu verkaufen..





siehe Link unten...


----------



## Insomnia- (19. Januar 2017)

Hab mir ein bmx zugelegt für nebenbei, aber ich bleib beim trial.

Bitte nicht nach genauen teilen fragen... da habe ich keine Ahnung von. 
Lenker ist ein we the People 
Vorbau demolition
Rahmen ?? Hat eine Palme von unten ins Oberrohr gusset gefräst

Rahmengröße sollte um die 20" liegen bin 190cm und fährt sich echt gut.

Bremse und Kette habe ich gerade neu anmontiert.

Fahrbereit und macht Spaß.

Ich schicke euch gerne jegliche Detail Bilder wenn ihr welche wollt.

250 vb<-!!!


----------



## 1520292 (28. Januar 2017)

Verkaufe
Kettenblatt, schwarz, Stahl, 30er, 
€ 4


----------



## coaster (3. Februar 2017)

Verkaufe Laufradsatz.  VR neues Khe 36er, Hinterrad ist ein Freecoaster von Ezra, der auf Kassette umgebaut werden kann. Maximale Bremskraft durch verchromte Felgen. Alles nur montiert und kurz getestet. Zusammen nur 150 Euro!!! Gegen Aufpreis auch mit den neuen Khe Mac 1 Reifen.


----------



## popeye (3. Februar 2017)

VERKAUFE einen neuen, unbenutzten *CHRIS KING BMX 1 ZOLL GRIP NUT STEUERSATZ* in grün.

Preis: EUR 120,- inkl. Versand.

Die techn. Spezifikationen könnt Ihr hier nachlesen: http://www.avt.bike/Reference/CupSkirt.htm Dabei bitte nicht den "BMX" mit dem "Standard" verwechseln.

Und so sieht er aus:






Weil er - wie gesagt - neu, unbenutzt und ohne Gebrauchsspuren ist spare ich mir das original Foto. 

Bei Interesse bitte PM.
Danke und VG, Michael


----------



## lil_flexi (4. Februar 2017)

Moin!
Ich suche ein fahrbereites BMX für 200€.
Scheissegal wieviel Zoll der Rahmen hat, wobei 20" nicht verkehrt wären.
Mit Bremsen genauso willkommen wie ohne Bremsen. Bitte einfach alles anbieten.
Komme aus dem Raum Schleswig-Holstein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. April 2017)

erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hada089 (7. April 2017)

Verkaufe ein Wethepeople Phoenix Bj. 2006.
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/wethepeople-phoenix-bmx-2006/631225554-217-6441


----------



## bmxxxgirl (12. April 2017)

Hi, du kannst auch mal versuchen dein bike auf Willhaben oder in Flohmarktapps, wie zum Beispiel Spock anzubieten, vielleicht kriegst du es ja da verkauft.


----------



## roundround (21. April 2017)

Ich bin über 2 Rahmen von Dialledbikes gestolpert. Vermutlich MX20R. 
http://www.dialledbikes.com/products/bmx/mx20r.php
Der Händler meines Vertrauens hatte die noch neu im Keller liegen und würde sich gerne davon trennen, findet aber keine Interessenten.
853 Reynolds.
Hat hier jemand an so etwas Interesse?

Grüße


----------



## roundround (21. April 2017)




----------



## Heihachi (27. April 2017)

Servus, ich möchte mein altes GT Timberline MTB (BJ 91) mit einem BMX-Lenker verschönern.
Wer hat noch etwas passendes mit 1" Schaftvorbau zuhause liegen? 700-750mm Breite wären ideal.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## ChristophK (3. Mai 2017)

Verkaufe mein geliebtes FBM The Joint Rad mit folgendem Aufbau

FBM „The Joint“ Rahmen mit 21“ Toptube, in der Farbe grün.

Verbaut wurden Profile Race Cranks, Odyssey Vermont Kettenblatt 28T, Odyssey Trail-Mix Pedalen, Odyssey 41T Fork, S&M Redneck Vorbau, Odyssey Spacebar Lenker, Odi Longneck Griffe, Snafu Mobeus Rotor, Odyssey Pivotal Seat und Felt Pivotal Sattelstütze. Das Vorderrad besteht aus der G-Sport Marmoset Vorderradnabe und Odyssey Hazard Felge. Das Hinterrad besteht aus der Odyssey Hazard Nabe mit einem 10T Driver und einer Odyssey Hazard Chrom Felge. Beide Laufräder sind mit Schwalbe Crazy Bob 2.1 Reifen bereift. Zum bremsen werden eine Odyssey Evo II Bremse mit Kool Stop Belägen und ein Dia Compe Bremshebel verwendet.

Das Rad wurde ursprünglich, bis auf Hinterrad und Bremshebel neu aufgebaut, dann aber nur sehr gelegentlich genutzt. 

Preis 600€ VHB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flott.weg (11. Mai 2017)

suche für ein 20“ redline expert XL (race-bmx) nen komplettes hinterrad. bei meinem ist der freilauf fritten und den bekomme ich nicht repariert. 

danke und grüße 
jan


----------



## flott.weg (16. Mai 2017)

BMX Race Cruiser in 24“ gesucht.

danke
jan


----------



## Sylvester (6. Juni 2017)

SUCHE/TAUSCHE:

GT EPOCH Headset. Alu-Version mit getrennter Kontermutter und Kappe (und auch nicht die neuere FSA-Variante - die gibbet regelmässig bei ebay...)

...gesucht wird so einer UND NUR SO EINER hier (aber gerne auch bzw. lieber noch  in schwarz:



 
(picture from "bmxmuseum.com" user "TrulyOdd" - hope you don´t mind using it for my search buddy - otherwise let me know and i´ll remove it)

Zustand muss nicht neu und schon gar nicht OVP sein - so wie auf dem Bild wäre aber gut (leichte Gebrauchsspuren). Alu-Version ist wichtig (gabs auch mit verchromter Stahl Kontermutter und Kappe - die hätte ich ggf. zum Tausch!). 
Farbe am liebsten schwarz eloxiert - silber ginge aber auch - wird dann eben neu eloxiert...)


----------



## stiggi (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich suche Cook Kurbeln, idealerweise in 180mm.
Danke und Gruß
Thomas


----------



## coaster (20. Juni 2017)

Suche Odyssey Excalbur One Piece Kurbel mit Tretlager und Kunststoff Pedale. Ausserdem ein kleines Kettenblatt von 20 bis 30 T. Ach ja, einen verchromten breiten Lenker von 9 bis 9,5 Zoll Höhe auch noch.


----------



## coaster (2. Juli 2017)

Hi. Tausche meinen neuen Ezra 36 l  Freecoaster 14 mm Achse und 9 T Ritzelbgegen deinen Oldschool Freecoaster mit 10 mm Achse und Steckritzel.  Suche Weisse Rotorkabel und Laidback Sattelstange.


----------



## general-easy (5. Juli 2017)

Mahlzeit,
suche ne vernünftige BMX-Bremse als Komplettset für ne kleine Mark.


----------



## Endoro (7. Oktober 2017)

Verkaufe
BMX Kinder 18 Zoll, Wethepeople,
ca.  eineinhalb Jahre alt, wenig gebraucht
kann in Oberpframmern bei München oder München/Frankfurter Ring angesehen/abgeholt werden
Neupreis ca. 450 Euro, VHB 250 Euro


----------



## HEIZER (13. Oktober 2017)

Verkaufe ein Custom BMX aus Zeitmangel und daraus resultierender Hobbyaufgabe. Rad wurde vom Fachmann aufgebaut. Alles hochwertige Parts.

Rahmen: BSD WZD V3
Felgen: Premium Lite breakless
Kurbeln: Profile Race Crank chrome 175mm
Gabel: Federal
Lenker: Shadow Vultus
Nabe vorne: Profile Mini Hub Chrom
Nabe hinten: Ezra Freecoaster chrom
Reifen: Premium 2.25
Sattel:Season BMX MTB Pivotal Sattel Leaf Kevlar Fat schwarz
Sprocket: Proper Lite
Vorbau: Ezra Toploader

Dazu kommen noch ein paar Kleinteile wie neue Griffe, Lager etc. ...

Gerne Selbstabholer, einen Versand würde ich individuell mit dem Käufer absprechen.


----------



## HEIZER (13. Oktober 2017)

Proper Bikes Kassettennabe, Male, 7075-Aluminium, CNC bearbeitet, 36h, geschmiedet und hitzebehandelt, 9T, Keramiklager, RHD.

Spuren vom einspeichen sind natürlich vorhanden, aber sie läuft noch einwandfrei.

75€ VB + 5€ Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (25. Oktober 2017)

S: 2 Skinwallreifen. Auch Oldschool. Dia Compe oder Diatech U Brake, 1 Zoll Steuersatz und grosses Kettenblatt mit mind 40 T.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Oktober 2017)

Hätte günstig ein einigermaßen ausgestattetes Komplettrad abzugeben.

Rahmen: Gute Frage, WTP? Recht kurz. Vlt. was für die Freundin? 
Gabel: Kult 
Laufradsatz: Eclat Ringe mit Eclat Hinterradnabe und WTP VR-Nabe
Shadow Sattel

Sonst viel Eclat Teile.

Da dieser bes***ne onboard-Bilderuploader permanent abschmiert, hier leider nur der Link zur Kleinanzeige:
Hier.

Das Rad ist soweit gut beisammen. Laufräder zentriert, Reifen hinten fast neu, Lager gefettet.

Habe es vor einem Jahr selbst zum Probieren gekauft und einige Teile wie die Gabel erneuert.
250€ fix, war auch mein "EK". Reifen vorne sollte neu.

Abholung und Probefahrt in 50677 Köln.


----------



## t.schneider (1. November 2017)

Servus,
ich suche ein 24"Cruiser, gerne komplett oder auch Rahmen/Gabelset. Zustand: Keine Risse/Dellen, Lack gerne runter. 22"TT wäre nice, aber kein Muss. Gerne was altes, Alu wäre auch drin. Nicht zuuuu teuer bitte


----------



## peterchen_l (8. November 2017)

erledigt


----------



## Jona-dfy (9. November 2017)

gelöscht


----------



## HEIZER (18. November 2017)

Proper Bikes Kassettennabe, Female, 7075-Aluminium, CNC bearbeitet, 36h, geschmiedet und hitzebehandelt, 9T, Keramiklager, RHD.
Spuren vom einspeichen sind natürlich vorhanden, aber sie läuft einwandfrei.

VB 65€ + Versand


Foto gibt es hier:https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1039559-proper-bikes-bmx-kassettennabe-male-7075-aluminium


----------



## peterchen_l (13. Dezember 2017)

Suche 110mm HR Nabe mit 10mm Ache


----------



## Rouven10 (6. Februar 2018)

Snafu Pedale, neu, 45€ plus Versand 5€


----------



## dirkd (12. Februar 2018)

Moin,
Halflink-Kette zu verkaufen:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1038760-kmc-hl-z10
Preis VHB...
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AchimSeeger (14. Februar 2018)

--- SUCHE ---

Integrierter Steuersatz mit Aussendurchmesser 41mm...

Ich nehme auch Restbestände, es fehlt nämlich nur ein lager, also mal schnell die alten Teile-Kisten durchstöbern! 

z.B. folgender http://www.firstcomponents.com/products-detail.php?act=detail&id=95

cheers!


----------



## AchimSeeger (14. Februar 2018)

--- VERKAUFE ---




SALT - Industrielager Campa Norm (45° x 45°), 41.8mm Lagerdurchmesser

ungebraucht! 
15€


----------



## nightwolf (18. Februar 2018)

Ich suche einen Rest von einer Halflinkkette 1/2 x 1/8 ... also was halt uebrig bleibt, nachdem die Kette auf passend gekuerzt wurde.
Ich will die Kette 'vereinzeln' um Halflinks zu haben um 'normale' Ketten auf ungerade Gliederzahl zu bekommen 
siehe hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/halflinkkette-auseinander-nehmen.865844/ 

LG & TIA -> schreibt einfach per PN


----------



## R.C. (19. Februar 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Rest von einer Halflinkkette 1/2 x 1/8 ... also was halt uebrig bleibt, nachdem die Kette auf passend gekuerzt wurde.
> Ich will die Kette 'vereinzeln' um Halflinks zu haben um 'normale' Ketten auf ungerade Gliederzahl zu bekommen
> siehe hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/halflinkkette-auseinander-nehmen.865844/



Du weisst aber schon, dass man sich genau dafuer einzelne Halflinks kaufen kann?
https://www.kunstform.org/de/mission-halflink-p-6698


----------



## nightwolf (19. Februar 2018)

.


----------



## mubi (20. Februar 2018)

hi.

vorneweg: ich hab mit bmx nix am hut und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

ich hab zwei paar dieser griffe bekommen:



 

 



meiner recherche nach sind es bmx griffe und es gibt es aus dem gleichen hause ähnliche griffe die „catch it“ heissen aber einen flansch haben.
die von mir oben gezeigten konnte ich nirgends finden.
sind das eventuell ältere modelle?

ich würde sie wieder verkaufen, weiss aber nicht wie ich sie nennen soll und was sie wert sein könnten.

vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (20. Februar 2018)

mubi schrieb:


> hi.
> 
> vorneweg: ich hab mit bmx nix am hut und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
> 
> ...


Beddo Catch It Griffe ohne Flansch
UVP ca.10€


----------



## Jona-dfy (23. Februar 2018)

Moin, suche

Freecoaster oder kompl. Hinterrad (möglichst schwarz, 9 Zähne)

Vorderrad Chrom / poliert

Rahmen (aktuelle Geometrie Oberrohr min. 20"), Zustand ist zweitrangig, soll eh gepulvert werden

Danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## wolfsgut (9. März 2018)

Hallo ,suche ein Bmx Komplettrad  mit kurzem Oberrohr für mein 12 jährigen.

Erledigt


----------



## TrailDog (5. April 2018)

Hallo, ich verkaufe mein HARO BMX RACE 7005 XL Oberrohrlänge 54cm.
Mit einigen Gebrauchsspuren aber Technisch in einem guten Zustand und sofort einsatzbereit.
Preis 170€

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## CaseOnline (10. April 2018)

*.*


----------



## Ladis (17. Mai 2018)

Verkaufe ein Mongoose 24 BMX/cruiser Bike ...Model Solution. Preis 290 VHB..steht in Berlin. Versand möglich...weitere Fotos + Infos im Bikemarkt....https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1121460-mongoose-bmx-cruiser-24-modell-solution


----------



## WODAN (11. Juli 2018)

*Suche für meinen 7-jährigen Sohn ein paar günstige Race BMX Teile:
*

*-Mini V-Brake, am liebstens schwarz*

Besten Dank

EDIT: Gabel/Laufradsatz/Lenker erledigt


----------



## coaster (15. August 2018)

S: Autum Lash 19.3 Rahmen


----------



## general-easy (17. August 2018)

Moin! Suche halbwegs vernünftige HR Bremse für mein BMX.
Am besten komplett mit Griff, Bremse und Cable hanger.
Bitte als PN mit Bild anbieten, Thx!


----------



## flott.weg (6. September 2018)

Mid 80er Schauff Pythoon 24" Cruiser. Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen. Rennbahnerprobt. 299€

































Cheers
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snugensi (16. Oktober 2018)

Profile McStallion in 21,5 zu verkaufen. Ist quasi unbenutzt. Rahmen kommt mit McNeil Gabel, Superstar Stem und Shadow Sattel.

Preis 75,-€....bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## hannesra (19. Oktober 2018)

Hideho!
Verkaufe mein seit längerem ungefahrenes BMX:
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ertige-teile-ready-to-ride/971018782-217-9190

Rahmen: UnKnownBikes Revolution (die heißen echt so!)
Gabel: UnKnownBikes Revolution

Laufrad vorne: Proper Nabe (male, 10mm) und Proper Felgen, KHE Mac2 Reifen (guter Zustand)
Laufrad hinten: Proper Kassetten-Nabe (male, 14mm) mit 9t-Driver (Zahnrad) und Proper Felgen, KHE Mac1.5 Reifen (schon etwas runter)

Kurbel: KHE Hindenburg mit Titanachse
Kettenblatt: Superstar 28t
Kette: KMC Kool Chain Superlight
Bremse: Proper CNC BMX Brake
Pedale: Atomlab (Kunststoff)

Lenker: Proper, Breite 710mm
Vorbau: Superstar Revolte 49mm
Griffe: ? (die einzigen Noname-Parts an dem Rad)
Bremshebel: Odyssey Monolever small
Steuersatz: FSA Impact

Sattel: MacNeil Pivotal
Sattelstütze: Pivotal


----------



## _coco_ (7. November 2018)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem BMX für meinen Neffen. 
Gesucht wird ein komplettes Rad, falls jedoch wer ein "umfangreiches" Set anzubieten hat wäre das wohl auch interessant für mich. Der Knabe ist 144cm groß - von daher denke ich eine Rahmengröße 18"-20" wäre optimal. 

Der Zustand darf gerne gebraucht sein, sollte aber noch in technisch einwandfreiem Zustand sein.

Mein Preislimit beläuft sich auf 300,- Euro
Ich freue mich über Eure Angebote.


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (11. Dezember 2018)

Suche einen leichten formschönen schwarzen oder polierten Ahead Vorbau ....


----------



## aurelio (17. Dezember 2018)

Hallo allerseits,

ich biete eine gebrauchte Profile Race No Boss in 175mm Länge, mit Stahl-Hohlachse (GDH) an. Preislich hatte ich an 80€ gedacht. Die kurbel ist hier zu sehen:


----------



## alli333i (6. Januar 2019)

_coco_ schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem BMX für meinen Neffen.



Moin!

Wäre das evtl. etwas für dich:

Felt Vault

Wenig gefahren, hängt seit 2011 nur noch bei mir im Keller.
Die Reifen dazu hab ich grad auf nem Anhänger montiert, gibts aber selbstverständlich dazu!
Verbaut ist eine Bremse mit Zwei-Finger Hebel. Dazu kommt noch je eine vordere und hintere Bremse mit "normalen" Hebeln.

Müsste ein 20.5 Zoll Rahmen sein.

Preislich erwarte ich nicht mehr viel. Ziehe bald um und muss daher alles los werden. Veranschlage mal 200€ VB. 
Wer es brauchen kann schreibt mir einfach. Man wird sich schon einig


----------



## Jona-dfy (7. Januar 2019)

Subrosa Thunderbeast 2 Slayer Collaboration,

Toptube gemessen 53 cm, entspricht rechnerisch 20.87"

Bis auf eine Delle im Unterrohr moderate Gebrauchsspuren. 

Slayer sind bekanntlich gerade auf ihrer Abschiedstour, könnte also auch für Sammler interessant sein.

Vhb 200€ inkl Versand.

Specs/Infos:
https://subrosabrand.com/scott-ditchburns-slayer-thunderbeast/


----------



## alli333i (9. Januar 2019)

Ach ja, Einzelteile habe ich auch noch zu veräußern:



FlyBikes Diablo "Brandan Pundai Signature" Rahmen in 21''
inkl. Sattelklemme
Spanish BB
internal Headset
schwarzgold lackiert mit typischen Kratzern
Delle an der oberen rechten Kettenstrebe (siehe Bild)
50€ VB




 

 

 



S&M Beringer Lenker
Höhe 22cm (8")
Breite 60cm
Backsweep 3cm
20€ VB







Eastern Gabel
pink/rosa umlackiert 
17cm Schaft
40€ VB




 







Demolition Bennet Stem
Länge 60mm
10€ VB






Sämtliche Teile habe ich 2011 hier im Forum erworben, um mir daraus etwas aufzubauen. Wie man das kennt kam es nie dazu und seitdem hängen sie bei mir im Keller und stauben langsam ein...
Also schlagt zu!


----------



## aurelio (24. Januar 2019)

Hi allerseits,

ich biete einen Sunday Freeze Top Load Vorbau in 52 mm Länge zum Verkauf an:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1219895-sunday-bmx-freeze-top-load-stem-52-mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (25. Januar 2019)

alli333i schrieb:


> Felt Vault





alli333i schrieb:


> Ach ja, Einzelteile habe ich auch noch zu veräußern:
> 
> (...)



Moin Leute, ich zieh bald um. Das Zeug muss also weg 


*Preisupdate: *

Komplettbike (inzwischen sind auch die Reifen wieder montiert) 150
Rahmen 40
Lenker 10
Gabel 20
Vorbau 5


----------



## Linipupini (7. Februar 2019)

.


----------



## ChristophK (3. Mai 2019)

Verkauft wird ein BMX Rahmen „FBM The Joint“ in grün und mit einer Oberrohrlänge von 21“
Der Rahmen wurde kaum genutzt und hat keine Beschädigungen, Risse oder Dellen.

Sattelklemme, Gyro-Tabs und 19mm Mid-BB Innenlager sind in Preis enthalten

*200€ VHB inkl. Versand*





________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Verkauft wird eine Profile “Race” BMX Kurbel in einer Länge von 175mm und in RHD, das heisst, das Kettenblatt wird auf der rechten Seite montiert. Die Kurbeln wurden kaum gefahren und befinden sich in einem neuwertigen Zustand. Die Kurbeln haben weder Beulen, noch Risse, noch sind sie verbogen.

*110€ VHB*




________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Verkauft wird ein neuwertiger BMX Rotor von Snafu. Er läuft mit Teflon Gleitlagern und ist damit besonders wartungsarm.

*20€ VHB*





__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Verkauft wird eine neuwertige BMX gabel Odyssey Dirt Fork Classic.
Die Gabel wurde nur verbaut, kaum genutzt und ist dementsprechend neuwertig. Sie hat weder Dellen, noch Risse oder ist verbogen.

*65€ VHB*





__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## coaster (3. Mai 2019)

V: Flatlandbike mit 19,6 tt Kgb Rahmen, neuer Odyssey Gabel und neuem Far East Freecoaster. Pvc Pegs.  499 Euro


----------



## Trailhoibe (9. Mai 2019)

V: Skavenger Bridge Custom-BMX, 700€ vhb
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Servus, verkaufe mein liebevoll von Hand aufgebautes Skavenger Bridge BMX. Das Rad besteht zu 100% aus hochwertigen Aftermarket-Teilen. Laufräder und Gabel sind quasi neu. Mehr NY street cred kriegst' nirgends. Allein der Sattel ist ein echtes Sammlerstück.
PREIS IST VERHANDELBAR. DETAILBILDER AUF ANFRAGE. KANN IN MÜNCHEN BESICHTIGT WERDEN

Partlist:
Rahmen: Skavenger Bridge 20,5" tt
Gabel: Cult Sect V4 chrom, kratzerfrei
Vorbau: Profile 40 poliert
Lenker: S&M Hoder, Odi Griffe, Primo Alu barends
Animal Wedge Sattelstütze (lang)
Animal Stitched (original und selten wie sau. Wie gesagt, New Yorker Straßenkredibilität ist im Lieferumfang enthalten)
Kurbel: Profile Race mit GDH-Hohlachse
Kettenblatt: Tree Lite 26t
Pedale: Fit Plastik
Kette: Salt Plus halflink
Innenlager: Profile mid bb
Laufräder: vorn und hinten Animal auf Animal Felge, hinten RHD mit Animal hubguard. Der ist noch tiptop. Nicht im Bild, hab aber noch nen Primo DSG hubguard für die driveside.
Pegs im Bild: 2x Éclat Slotmachine, hab noch 2 weitere für die andere Seite, sowie 4x Primo Alupegs mit Plastikhülse
Reifen: Fit FAF Kevlar und Demolition Momentum weißwand.


----------



## schwunni (31. Mai 2019)

Verkaufe:

*VANS Old Skool Pro BMX Kevin Peraza neu Gr. 45 US 11.5*

Nagelneue ungetragene VANS Old Skool Pro BMX Kevin Peraza im Original Schuhkarton.

Limited Edition, die im Handel so gut wie ausverkauft sind. Nur noch Einzelgrößen verfügbar.

Größe 45 / US 11.5 (in DE nicht mehr erhältlich). 

Ich hatte sie daher im Ausland bestellt, aber leider sind sie mir zu klein.

Versand und Paypal möglich.

Versandkosten trägt der Käufer. Privatverkauf daher ohne Gewährleistung und Rücknahme.

Kontakt am besten über ebay Kleinanzeigen.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...n-peraza-neu-gr-45-us-11-5/1133184554-158-949


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooniak (13. Juni 2019)

Suche gebrauchtes, voll funktionsfähiges BMX für max 300€. Kann gerne älter sein, wenn alles gut funktioniert. Bin 1,78cm groß... Einsatzbereich wird der Skaterpark um die Ecke sein. Möchte Manuals, etc. lernen.


----------



## Trailhoibe (7. August 2019)

Hi, biete reichlich Teile an. Alles was am Skavenger war, da der Rahmen samt Stange und Sattel verkauft ist.

*Detailbilder von den meisten Sachen: Imgur-Album

Als paar geb' ich die Laufräder gern für 170€ ab.

Hinterrad: *Animal Nabe mit Animal Hubguard auf Animal Felge mit Primo Speichen und Nippeln. Pneu ist ein Demolition Momentum in 2.2". Bis auf kleinen Kratzer in der Felge wie neu.

*110€ vhb*






*Vorderrad: *Animal Nabe auf Animal Felge, Primo Speichen, Fit FAF K Faltreifen. Wie neu.

*90€ vhb






Lenker:* S&M Hoder, 8,6" hoch, chrom. Mit Odi Griffen und Primo Alu-barends

*40€ vhb






Gabel: *Cult Sect v3, chrom, ungekürzt, mit schwarzer Cult topcap.

*65€ vhb






Kurbel: *Profile Race mit GDH-Hohlachse (19mm), Kettenblattaufnahme rechts, mWn. 175mm lang. Im imgur-Ordner ersichtlich: bissl Flugrost an den Kurbelarmen.

*60€ vhb*






*Reifen: *Salt Pitch Dirt 2,25, *5€*
Primo Slick falt 2,1, *10€






Zickiger Coaster *auf Skylake Felge.

*30€*






*Pegs von Eclat

5€ nimm mit






Detailbilder von den meisten Sachen: Imgur-Album

Edit 1* am 08.08.19: Primo VR, Kettenblatt, Vorbau und Felge sind weg.


----------



## fischi (17. September 2019)

Hi,

 ich suche eine Odyssey A Brake = V-Bremse fürs BMX. Neu oder gebarucht, am liebsten in schwarz; Farbe ist aber erstmal zweitrangig.
 Hat jemand eine?

 Vielen Dank fürs Nachschauen

 fischi


----------



## ChristophK (20. November 2019)

*BMX Vorderrad G-Sport Marmoset Nabe Odyssey Hazard Felge 36L*

Verkauft wird ein neuwertiges Vorderrad bestehend aus einer G-Sport Marmoset Nabe und einer Odyssey Hazard Felge. Das Vorderrad hat 36 Speichen. Nabenachse und Lager sind in sehr gutem Zustand. Der Nabenflansch ist absolut unbeschädigt. Die Felge hat keine Risse, oder Dellen und das ganze Laufrad läuft gerade. 


80€ VB


----------



## realbagger (30. November 2019)

Hallo!

Suche einen Steuersatz, für 1" Gewinde Gabel und Lagerschalen die in ein Steuerrohr mit ca. 32,5mm Innendurchmesser passen.

Gruß realbagger


----------



## Mysteryframe (6. Dezember 2019)

SUCHE:

Gebrauchtes mittelklasse BMX zum kleinen Kurs.
Darf gerne ein bissel was dran zu machen sein.
Sohnemann möchte gerne in den Sport rein schnuppern.
Bitte keine Diskussionen über "kauf ihm lieber ein xy für 1000€" Kinder verlieren so schnell das Interesse.
Deswegen taugt ein gutes gebrauchtes allemal, und ja ich hab n bissel Ahnung von Rädern. ?


----------



## asco1 (19. Januar 2020)

Moin. Ich suche dringend eine violett/purple /lila U-brake. Gab es vor Jahren mal für günstig von Blank. Finde ich nur leider nirgends mehr. Hat jemand vllt. eine rumliegen oder weiß, wo es noch welche gibt?


----------



## bugxx (1. April 2020)

bin auf der Such nach einer Odyssey Clutch V2 Freecoaster. Einzeln oder als Laufrad.


----------



## Hinnerk94 (3. April 2020)

Hello!

Ich verkaufe eine 1a Bowl- und Hügelrakete. Bei Fragen könnte ihr mir gern schreiben.









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Leipzig Alt-West finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## coaster (11. April 2020)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das ne dreiteilige Kurbel, ne alte GT, die haben damals ne Profile gelabelt und deswegen ist die Kurbel auch noch richtig was wert.
> 
> Der Rest leider nicht mehr so wirklich weil sich einfach die Einsatzgebiete geändert haben. Das klassische Freestylebike mit fetten Pegs zum Park und Flatland fahren gibt es so gut wie nicht mehr und auch die Rahmenform ist absolut aus der Mode weil sie einfach keine Vorteile bietet im Vergleich zum einfachen Diamandrahmen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (11. April 2020)

Verkaufe oder tausche fast neuen Fare East Freeoaster. 100 Euro. Edles Teil. Kaum benutzt, Silber, male 14 mm Achse, right hand drive. Läuft perfect. Tausch auch gegen älteren Freeoaster bei dem ein grösseres Steckritzel montiert werden kann.


----------



## Hinnerk94 (13. April 2020)

coaster schrieb:


> Verkaufe oder tausche fast neuen Fare East Freeoaster. 100 Euro. Edles Teil. Kaum benutzt, Silber, male 14 mm Achse, right hand drive. Läuft perfect. Tausch auch gegen älteren Freeoaster bei dem ein grösseres Steckritzel montiert werden kann.



Schick mal Fotos, bitte!


----------



## coaster (13. April 2020)

Bitte sehr. Eingespeicht kurz gefahren und wegen Rahmenwechsel mit 10 mm Dropouts ausgespeicht. 100 Euro plus 5 Euro Porto.


----------



## coaster (13. April 2020)

Eingespeicht und wegen Rahmenwechsel ausgespeicht.


----------



## yellow-faggin (17. Mai 2020)

*ALLES VERKAUFT!*

Ich verkaufe 2 Paar Pedale und ich denke mit 1/2" Gewinde bin ich hier auch in der richtigen Ecke 
Die Teile sind alt aber unbenutzt und im Originalkarton, aber ich denke mal Bilder sagen mehr als Worte...

Odyssey Triple Trap Pedale 1/2", die alte Ur-Version und nicht die vor ein paar Jahren neu aufgelegte Serie *VHB 35,00€*

Primo Pro Bear Trap Pedale 1/2" *VHB 35,00€*


Bei Interesse mir einfach eine PN schreiben, Preise sind alle VHB zzgl. Versandkosten und wer mehrere Teile kauft bekommt natürlich einen Paketpreis  Falls die aufgerufenen Preise komplett daneben sind dürft ihr mir das natürlich auch gerne sagen


----------



## Version32 (21. Juli 2020)

Habe zwei schicke Bmx Räder zu verkauf.
Vielleicht hat jemand von euch Interesse 









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Buchloe finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				












						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Buchloe finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## thomasg2466 (11. August 2020)

Verkaufe:

90er Jahre GT Bicycles/ Powerlite Dealer Werbeschild für die Wand zum aufhängen oder anbringen, mit jeweils 4 vorhandenen Löchern.
Das Material ist dicker, stabiler Kunststoff.
Die Maße sind 71 cm x 56 cm.

Gab es damals nicht zu kaufen, war nur den GT Dealern vorbehalten.

35,- €
Versand im Paket zu 7,50 €


----------



## Marco1381 (18. Oktober 2020)

Bmxseller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> verkaufe mein schon etwas älteres Flatland Bike (2010).
> Hab mir damals ein KHE Tantra gekauft und habs dann nach und nach auf"gepimpt".
> 
> ...


Ist das bike noch zu haben?gruss Marco


----------



## Marco1381 (18. Oktober 2020)

Bmxseller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> verkaufe mein schon etwas älteres Flatland Bike (2010).
> Hab mir damals ein KHE Tantra gekauft und habs dann nach und nach auf"gepimpt".
> 
> ...


Ist es noch zu haben?lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mini-Martin (18. Oktober 2020)

Verkaufe diesen wunderschönen Federal Boyd ICS2 Rahmen in mattschwarz und einem 20,7" Oberrohr. Sehr schöne Invest Case Teile und integrierte Kettenspanner inklusive, Signaturrahmen von Boyd Hilder. Der Rahmen wurde nur 3 Monate gefahren und befindet sich in einem wirklich guten Zustand. (siehe Bilder) Lediglich an der rechten Kettenstrebe befinden sich Kratzer die aber nicht tragisch sind. Ansonsten ist nichts krumm, Lagersitze und Gewinde top. Der Rahmen kann auch mit Bremse und Rotor gefahren werden. Verkaufe den Rahmen nur weil er mir doch etwas zu groß ist.
Top Tube: 20,7"
Head Tube:75,2°
Seat Tube: 71°
Chain Stay: 13,4"
Stand Over: 9"
BB: 11,7"
Preis: 150 € > verkauft !!


----------



## twentyinchBikes (9. November 2020)

Biete hier ein wenig gefahrenes TOTAL BMX Bike an.
Folgende Teile sind u.a. verbaut:

TotalBmx Rahmen
MacNeil Gabel
Demolition Vorbau
Profile Kurbel mit Titanachse
Profile Hinterrad Cassettennabe
GSport HR Felge
Alianation VR Felge
KHE Kevlar Reifen
Demolition Bremse
Wellgo Magnesium Pedale
Federal Pivotal Sattel
etc.
Gewicht: 9,40kg!
Neupreis über 2000,- Euro 

VHB 800,- Euro


----------



## urbanpsycle (18. November 2020)

Verkaufe HARO Stuff

HARO Lineage Sattel Tripod, weiß, 25Euro,
HARO Lineage Sattelstütze Tripod Fluted, silber-schwarz, 25,4x300mm, Kratzer auf Rückseite, 22Euro
HARO Team Griffe weiß, 5Euro

Die Teile habe ich von einem Messe/Vorführrad abgebaut. Zustand ist gebraucht aber neuwertig.
Versand 5Euro innerhalb D mit DHL, wer Sattel und Stütze zusammen nimmt bekommt die Griffe gratis...



Gruß
Peter


----------



## funny1978 (26. November 2020)

Abend habe hier ein Paar Crupis, jemand Interesse?


----------



## 23rone (4. Dezember 2020)

Suche dringend eine Profile Race Kurbel in raw oder schwarz. 170 od. 175 mm Kurbelarmlänge und 19 mm Achse.
LG Rone


----------



## maert (27. Dezember 2020)

Servus BMXer,

ich komme "von drüben" aus dem MTB Bereich, habe aber hier ein paar alte BMX Teile beim ausmisten von Schwiegervadder's Keller gefunden. Und bevor ich versuche die an die Ebay-Trolle zu verfüttern dachte ich, ich biete sie erstmal in gewohnt heimeliger Umgebung hier drinnen an.

Wie gesagt, ich habe von BMX und daher auch von den Preisen nicht so die Ahnung und kann nur sehen, dass sie auf Ebay wohl so um die 50-60 plus horrende Versandkosten aus den Staaten gehandelt werden. Daher wollte ich sie hier unter uns für 40,- inklusive Versand (Päckchen) anpreisen. Klingt für mich fair.
Scheltet mich, sollte ich komplett daneben liegen.

Es handelt sich um fünf Shimano DX BMX Brensen, soweit ich das sehen kann für Rechts (hat man wohl nur rechts? Keine Ahnung...). Sollten aus den 80er sein.
Vier mal in gelb/gold, wobei eine davon noch im original Tütchen ist (für Sammler interessant?).
Eine in blau.
Zustand Nägelnew, nie montiert gewesen.

Hoffe der ein oder andere Oldschooler kann damit was anfangen.

Gruss,
Maddin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maert (29. Dezember 2020)

Alle Bremshebel fort bis auf einen gelben.


----------



## supercrossfreak (16. Januar 2021)

Diverse redline flight pro xxl und ein xxxl bikes(gebraucht) und diverse neuteile zu verkaufen
Zb mehrere neue redline flight hubsets, ein fmf hubset uvm. Zu verkaufen


----------



## Insomnia- (25. Januar 2021)

Mahlzeit, das bmx hier ist mir mal über einen Freund zugelaufen. Habe dann in der Abenteuerhalle Bremse und Kette machen lassen habe es aber nie benutzt. Ich bleibe beim trial fahren.

Leider habe ich keine Daten zu dem Fahrrad, einzig auffällig ist die Palme als fräsung auf dem Rahmen
Salt Laufrad vorne und die neue Odysssey Bremse

Ich hatte mi mal 150€ vorgestellt Abholung im Raum 50129 oder auch Köln und umgebung
lg
Elias


----------



## Flo1 (16. März 2021)

Hi
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem BMX für unseren fast 5jährigen.
Er ist rund 110cm groß
16" sollte doch passen, oder?


----------



## DrmZ (21. März 2021)

(hat sich erledigt)


----------



## DrmZ (23. März 2021)

(ist verkauft)


----------



## BerndBB (1. April 2021)

Für meine neueste Errungenschaft suche ich blaue Weinmann Bremshebel:


----------



## Dwellonski (8. April 2021)

Hey, ich suche einen 1zoll Ahead BMX Vorbau . Hat da jemand was günstig oder überhaupt abzugeben?


----------



## NukaCola (16. April 2021)

Ich hätte noch ein unbenutztes WTP Versus 2021 in silber hier. NP 780€.
Bei Interesse bitte PM an mich.


----------



## drillodillsen (16. April 2021)

SUCHE

Wer hat eine Dia Compe br-990 boomerang adapterplatte?

oder notfalls ginge auch eine tektro U1 adapterplatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure-Power (7. Mai 2021)

Suche Oberrohr Pad.
Schwarz / weiß  kariert.

Zustand egal!

Danke Frank


----------



## Albschrat (13. Mai 2021)

Moin,

suche für meinen Junior (135cm) ein 18“ BMX. Hat da wer was rumliegen? Darf auch zum Aufbereiten sein, Basis sollte ok sein.

Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## NukaCola (13. Mai 2021)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> suche für meinen Junior (135cm) ein 18“ BMX. Hat da wer was rumliegen? Darf auch zum Aufbereiten sein, Basis sollte ok sein.
> 
> Besten Dank im Voraus.



Mein WTP käme nicht in Frage ?! Hat halt 20" und ist kein Anfänger Rad. Dafür aber hochwertig.


----------



## Albschrat (13. Mai 2021)

NukaKimi schrieb:


> Mein WTP käme nicht in Frage ?! Hat halt 20" und ist kein Anfänger Rad. Dafür aber hochwertig.


Nee. Das BMX kriegt er als Ergänzung, bisher ist er noch keins gefahren. Da finde ich 20“ schon noch nen Ticken zu groß, sorry.


----------



## NukaCola (13. Mai 2021)

Alles klar


----------



## Justlove3005 (14. Mai 2021)

checkmo schrieb:


> Nachdem ich aufgrund meiner eigenen Faulheit und mangels Zeit das Fahren aufgegeben habe und jetzt auch noch inner Geldkriese stecke steht mein 20" jetzt zum Verkauf...
> Mein Schätzchen bei egay
> Bin natürlich für Preisvorschläge außerhalb ebays offen!


Bitte euch um Hilfe.habe ein oldschool bmx samba, made in Polanski, 70/80iger? Schwarz mit weissen reifen,wie kann ich den Sammler Preis oder den Wert erroieren,? Für Tipps bin ich euch sehr dankbar oder wenn wer sich auskennt bitte mir antworten lgs


----------



## Justlove3005 (14. Mai 2021)

Justlove3005 schrieb:


> Bitte euch um Hilfe.habe ein oldschool bmx samba, made in Polanski, 70/80iger? Schwarz mit weissen reifen,wie kann ich den Sammler Preis oder den Wert erroieren,? Für Tipps bin ich euch sehr dankbar oder wenn wer sich auskennt bitte mir antworten lgs


Bin zum 1 mal in einem forum ,f wie geht das alles


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (20. Mai 2021)

dass ich noch nicht früher auf die Idee gekommen bin 🤦🏼‍♂️

ich suche einen günstigen (also sub 20€) silbernen BMX-Vorbau, ahead, Frontload und 22.2mm Lenkerklemmung. Muss nix besonderes sein, nur in Ordnung/funktionstüchtig.

Besten Dank schon mal!


----------



## oppaunke (27. Juni 2021)

Moin,
ich suche einen weißen GT Epoch Steuersatz für Schraubschaft im 1" BMX Maß.
Hat wohl jemand so ein Teil noch liegen?




Gruß,
Oppa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jd_odin (17. Juli 2021)

Biete das Verde Neyer Pro 2016 meines Sohnes an. Steht quasi unbenutzt bei uns in der Tiefgarage. Neupreis lag damals runtergesetzt bei Source BMX 547 Euro, wir hätten gerne 350 Euro dafür


----------



## Zombie025 (25. September 2021)

Hallo, ich suche eine preiswerte u-Brake für hinten, Optik egal. Gern zur Abholung in Raum München. Gruß


----------



## KN-BMX (4. November 2021)

Alles verkauft


----------



## KN-BMX (4. November 2021)

*ich suche:*
Pivot Sattelstange
bremse hinten komplett (ohne gyro)


----------



## Colt__Seavers (16. November 2021)

*SUCHE Kurbel*
Bolt Drive
170 oder 175mm
Farbe: raw steel
19 oder 22m Achse


----------



## gerison (22. November 2021)

Hallo!

Diacomp MX1000 Bremsen weiß vorne und hinten abzugeben. 
Waren auf Kinerradumbau verbaut. Gut im Schuss, siehe hier.

Bei Interesse bitte PM.

gerison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KN-BMX (26. November 2021)

KN-BMX schrieb:


> *ich suche:*
> Pivot Sattelstange
> bremse hinten komplett (ohne gyro)


*Ich such noch immer: *
Pivot Sattelstange
bremse hinten komplett (ohne gyro)
und eine 3-teilige Kurbel


----------



## coaster (22. Dezember 2021)

Suche leichten Freecoaster. Rhd.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (8. Januar 2022)

Hi, suche immer noch einen silbernen günstigen BMX-Ahead-Vorbau mit 22.2mm Lenkerklemmung und 1 1/8" Ahead Schaft-Klemmung. Farbe wäre je nachdem auch ok, nur kein schwarz.


----------



## DasletzteRaven (27. Januar 2022)

Habe ein Paar NOS Seiko SK-115 Griffe in blau abzugeben.









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Dresden Cotta finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## cbb (10. Februar 2022)

*VERKAUFE*

Ein Satz von *Answer ProForx BMX* Decals.
*10EUR* plus Versandkosten (typisch 6EUR in EU).
Paypal F&F.

Danke.
Peter


----------



## leftyben (27. Februar 2022)

Klassiker: sunn BMIX 26 Zoll
500€, Abholung in München. Versand sollte auch gehen.


----------



## loop09 (7. März 2022)

Hallo, kann mir jemand einen Konus für 14 mm aus einer schrottigen Nabe anbieten?
Danke!


----------



## Deleted 603853 (10. März 2022)

Ich suche Primo Nate Hanson Griffe in Neuzustand. Falls die jemand noch in einer Kiste haben sollte bitte melden.


----------



## KN-BMX (1. April 2022)

bin auf der suche nach einem Race BMX.
Pro XL oder Pro XXL


----------



## Dominik19xx (2. April 2022)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Schraubritzel für etwas ältere Kassetten Naben. Gewinde sollte 28mm Außendurchmesser haben. RHD.  12-14 Zähne. 

Vielleicht hat jemand sowas noch irgendwo liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bo-Bo (14. Oktober 2022)

Ich suche einen 21mm-Schaftvorbau.


----------



## duc-mo (8. November 2022)

Ich suche für meinen 5Jährigen ein leichtes BMX für Pumptrack und Anfänge im Skatepark. Laufräder mit 16" wären wohl ideal, aber im Zweifel nehme ich auch ein leichtes 20".
Abholung im Süddeutschen Raum ist möglich.


----------



## oppaunke (5. Januar 2023)

Moin!
Ich suche einen Chris King Steuersatz im alten BMX-Maß.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch solch einen in einer Kiste liegen und keine Verwendung mehr dafür.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## philelele (Montag um 22:23)

Verkaufe 20" Cult 2 Short Custom BMX. Bei Interesse gerne PN.


----------

